# Starting egg share buddy wanted.



## Tryandwish

Hi Ladies.

I have gone through the inital consultation, AMH tests counselling session and now waiting for results of cystic fibrosis and chromosome check via blood test. Blood taken yesterday and was told to ring in 3 weeks time and the results should be back. Then they match me with an egg recipient and send me the contraceptive pill through the post (have to take it for a while to get me and the egg recipient cycling together).

Anyone else at a similar stage of the process?

Lots of :dust: to everyone x


----------



## justonexxx

Hello there Im egg sharing :flower: but I've just started my injections...
Are you excited? :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Tryandwish

I am really excited :happydance: 

How long did it take to match u with a recipient and match your cycles? Wondering how long I might be taking the contraceptive pill.

Good luck for your injections :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## bumski

Hi I am at the roughly the same point as you, I return to the clinic on Monday for the blood test results then I start on the pill, really excited but trying hard to keep a level head too, don't want to get ahead of myself as still unsure how long it will be until it begins. Did ask the dr though and he said roughly 2 months to treatment and that was nearly 4 weeks ago,


----------



## g3mz

hi i have just started the emotional journey of egg share too! in LWC swansea.:flower:
i am awaiting my AMH results and have a follow up and further bloods booked in for next week! :happydance:
so excited but very impatient i am i want it all to happen right now :)


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi Bumski :hugs:

What clinic are you with?
My clinic is doing the same thing that they wont tell me it takes 1 week to match you or 3 weeks or 6 weeks and its kind of leaving me feeling a bit clueless as to when the treatment will start and when I might get my :bfp:

You get your result Monday and I should get mine a week Wednesday after you so we are just over a week apart and with you being ahead of me then I get to follow your posts to see how things are going :wohoo:

Good luck

:hugs2: xx


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi g3mz

I'm from North Pembrokeshire near Cardigan so I'm quite a distance from the clinic. I see your location says Swansea, must be nice to be close to the clinic. I also see this was your first post on this forum so welcome to BnB :D

I know what you mean about being impatient. My first appointment with LWC was on Jan 25th and it just feels like so long ago. If I'm not waiting for right day of my cycle to take tests on then I'm waiting for blood results. Its just loads of waiting.

Got my fingers crossed for you that you AMH comes back over 15 :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

hi tryandwish :thumbup: just a quick question how long did it take for your AMH results? i had my bloods last friday, dr thakcare told me it would be a week but the nurse who took my bloods said it might take longer??:shrug:
i know im being very impatient but i just want to know if its over before its begun? egg share is our only option so im pinning all my hopes on it x


----------



## Tryandwish

I know how it feels as egg share is all we have to rely on too! (not got any hope on the NHS!) I was told AMH results take 2 weeks to come back but I was seeing Dr.Mamiso then. Seen Dr.Thackare since then too. Dont panic about not hearing about your AMH yet! If it was taken on 13th, don't be surprised if you don't hear before 27th. My last AMH was taken on March 11th and had appointment for 29th for the result (first day I wasn't working after 2 weeks were up) but they called me on 26th which was 15 days and said my AMH came back fine this time. (Had low result first time). It does feel really slow when you have to keep waiting for test results and another month keeps going by but every day that passes we are both getting closer x

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

my results came back we can go on to the next step :happydance:
was so excited didnt ask what they were lol the fact that they were ok was enough for me!! they have sent me a letter that should be with me 2moro with an appointment for counselling and bloods for next week! soooooooooo excited and glad i phoned them because they had been trying to ring me but must have the wrong number! typical! anyway i am determined to stay positive along this journey so here it goes!
:dust:


----------



## Tryandwish

That's amazing news! :thumbup: I know how it felt when they told me my AMH was ok too. I almost forgot to ask what it came back as too, thought of it just before we hung up so she had to load my page on the computer again lol 

The counselling is with Liz. She's very easy to talk to. It will probably be Wednesday sometime because they told me Liz is normally there on Wednesdays and Mondays but she seemed to be really busy Mondays because it was only Wednesdays she could fit me in.

I'm happy for you x :happydance:

:hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Hi really sorry its taken so long to reply, iv been snowed under at work.
I am at MFS in Manchester, they are ok there, this is the first treatment i have had there but so far they have been nice. Went for my final blood results yesterday and they have come back fine so they are currently finding a recipient and then off we go:happydance:

My AMH came back at 85 which apparantly is quite high so i have a risk of OHSS which the Dr seemed quite concerned about so not sure how i should feel about this. Im still scared to get too excited because it hurts too much when these things dont work. Think i should be a bit more positive though.

I was told it will take approx 3 weeks to find a match and then i will start, kind of surreal at the momment.

Well done g3mz with your results, thats great :happydance:
Keep us posted Tryandwish on how you get on i will keep checking in :thumbup:


----------



## g3mz

happy for you bumski :thumbup: hope your wait to find a recipient flies by!!

i had counselling and bloods done today and have been left happy but slightly shocked by the results of my AMH, wish i hadnt asked now and had left it as knowing it was ok that should have been enough. but me being curious asked what it had come back as........13.59?? 
i was assured that everything was ok my age (im 25) and that iv had children had been taken into account but i must say i am a little dissapointed im not even sure why coz i have been accepted for egg share and that is what i wanted?:shrug: just wish it was a little higher but they said i will just need a higher dose of the meds.

anyway counselling went great she was really easy to talk to! blood tests were ok and i did have the exciting news that i have already been matched to a recipient!! just a wait now for results and away we go!!:happydance: results should be back in 3weeks......4weeks tops :) 

:dust:


----------



## bumski

Thats fantastic g3mz, its just a waiting game now to start. I wouldnt worry about your result, mine is just high because i have pcos, but to be honest being high does not make it better. quite worried about OHSS and so is dr but we have to try or i will always wonder what if?

Have they told you how long you will take the meds for?
Great news that they have matched you up with someone! :happydance:

Wouldnt you like to be a fly on the wall when they get that call to let them know they have an egg donor?


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz said:


> i had counselling and bloods done today and have been left happy but slightly shocked by the results of my AMH, wish i hadnt asked now and had left it as knowing it was ok that should have been enough. but me being curious asked what it had come back as........13.59??
> i was assured that everything was ok my age (im 25) and that iv had children had been taken into account but i must say i am a little dissapointed im not even sure why coz i have been accepted for egg share and that is what i wanted?:shrug: just wish it was a little higher but they said i will just need a higher dose of the meds.
> 
> anyway counselling went great she was really easy to talk to! blood tests were ok and i did have the exciting news that i have already been matched to a recipient!! just a wait now for results and away we go!!:happydance: results should be back in 3weeks......4weeks tops :)
> 
> :dust:

Great news :yipee: I'm really happy for you and I'm sure your AMH level is nothing to worry about. If they thought they couldn't get enough eggs then they wouldn't accept you onto the egg share scheme. One question though.....more of bit of a rant actually. How come have they matched you with a recipient already? They haven't found someone for me yet :nope: I feel like a little kid whining but we are with the same clinic so thought we would be looking at the same time scale.:shrug: The 3 week wait for my cystic fibrosis and chromosome check will be up on Wednesday May 2nd so if you have a match already then hoping they have found me a match during the past 3 weeks I have been waiting for my results. Don't want to be waiting ages for a match to be found! Done enough waiting already. But enough of my whining already!! Don't feel down about your AMH. You ahve been accepted and a recipient has been found so it's all great :happydance:

:hugs2: xx


----------



## Tryandwish

bumski said:


> Hi really sorry its taken so long to reply, iv been snowed under at work.
> I am at MFS in Manchester, they are ok there, this is the first treatment i have had there but so far they have been nice. Went for my final blood results yesterday and they have come back fine so they are currently finding a recipient and then off we go:happydance:
> 
> My AMH came back at 85 which apparantly is quite high so i have a risk of OHSS which the Dr seemed quite concerned about so not sure how i should feel about this. Im still scared to get too excited because it hurts too much when these things dont work. Think i should be a bit more positive though.
> 
> I was told it will take approx 3 weeks to find a match and then i will start, kind of surreal at the momment.
> 
> Well done g3mz with your results, thats great :happydance:
> Keep us posted Tryandwish on how you get on i will keep checking in :thumbup:

Hopefully finding a recipient won't take long for you :D 85 is high but you know OHSS won't go unnoticed at all so it would be caught early as they will be looking for it. That must be a little reassuring. I will update with news of my results and what ever else I can find out on May 2nd :D

Good luck for getting a recipient soon :thumbup:

:hugs2: xx


----------



## g3mz

Hi trying wish, im not sure really I know it goes on hair colour, eye colour,height build ect. But I'm sure they will have matched you by the time you get your results :thumbup:
Liz the counsellor was saying egg recipients are usually waiting around 12 months to be paired with donors so there must be loads of ladies waiting, and we find waiting a few weeks hard I cant imagine how they feel:shrug:
Phone them and ask them how it's going the nurse that did my bloods told me to ring after 3 weeks coz if they are just waiting on one result they sometimes start you on the pill then, can't remember her name as I'm useless with names but it wasn't Anne.
Bumski Fingers crossed for you!! :hugs: keep us up to date! :thumbup:

:dust::dust:


----------



## g3mz

Thinking of you today tryandwish! I'm excited for you :)
:dust:


----------



## bumski

me too tryandwish! hoping for some good news :winkwink:

nothing to report from my side, but will keep you both updated, how are things with you g3mz?

xx


----------



## g3mz

Just waiting on blood results :wacko:
Keeping myself busy tho so not finding the wait as hard as I thought it would be!
Everyday that goes by is one day closer..........I'm going to stay positive or il drive myself insane! 
Hope to hear you have your match soon :flower:


----------



## PositiveUs

Im sorry because I dont understand the process of getting donor eggs, but does AMH really matter that much if your not using your own eggs??? Why is it so important to have those results before you prepare for a donor egg?


----------



## Tryandwish

PositiveUs said:


> Im sorry because I dont understand the process of getting donor eggs, but does AMH really matter that much if your not using your own eggs??? Why is it so important to have those results before you prepare for a donor egg?

Hi PositiveUs

Our AMH levels are important because we are donating eggs to women who cant produce their own so we have to produce enough eggs to share them 50/50 with someone else. (Minimum of 4 eggs each so we have to produce 8 to stay on an egg share scheme).

I have not researched what the woman receiving our eggs goes through so I dont know if her AMH level is important to. 

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi g3mz and bumski,

Sorry taken me so long to come on and let you know what happened. Been hectic at work for the last week.

Thank you for thinking of me :D I rang on Weds May 2nd and was told that some of my results are back but not all (still waiting for the carrier part) so I asked if I should ring back next Weds as that would then be 4 weeks since the blood test. They said they would ring me sometime in the next 3 weeks :thumbup: It sounded a little like they may have found a match as she specifically said "Once your results are back we will contact the recipient." That gave me the impression they have someone in mind as she didn't say 'we will find a recipient' so I am hoping to have a call around end of next week. Felt a little low straight after the call as I was hoping for more news but instead I was told "wait to hear form us for another 3 weeks, if you hear nothing then ring us." So felt like I am still just waiting......waiting waiting waiting and waiting some more!

Not sure how I would handle it if I was the recipient instead, waiting on a list for 12 months and hoping a match is found to donate eggs to me. Not even going to imagine it! Just think instead that in the next week a woman will get the call she has been waiting a long time for :yipee:


How are things with both of you?


:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. I will be egg sharing for the third time beginning of June! Just started bcp, I haven't got a recipient yet though which is annoying! Anyhow, any questions on it I might be able to help! X


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi schoolteacher

You're very welcome to join us. :flower:

Sorry to hear your first 2 cycles were unsuccessful. Wishing you all the best for June. 

One question (for now), you said you have started bcp. I am only guessing but is that the 'birth control pill'? I am hoping to start soon, just waiting to hear from my clinic that carrier part of my bloods is back for cystic fibrosis and then they will ring me when they have a recipient. Hoping to have a call around end of next week. Do you have any idea when you'll hear about a recipient?....That's made another question come to mind. How long do you have to take bcp? Is it a set time or does it depend how your cycle relates to the recipient? I have asked my clinic but they won't commit themselves to telling me any dates or times. Guessing this means it varies a lot.

:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi try and wish! Yeah im taking birth control pill, in my first and second cycle I only had to take it for 2-3 weeks (the minimum is 2) then came off, had AF and started stimming. The reason for taking it is so they can control when they want you to have AF-very handy for me as I have irregular cyles!
Not sure how long I'm going to be on it for this time as they told me to start taking it even though haven't found recipient yet. The last 2 times I didn't start taking it until a recipient had been found!
In the first cycle they found me a recipient about 2-3 weeks after all my tests came back, so fairly quick! then got started the following month. 
I don't have to have the tests again so just waiting for recipient then signing paperwork, then AF whenever they tell me to stop pill! Hoping it will still be start of June, in which case they need to ring me pretty soon with a recipient!
Hope you get some good news soon too! x


----------



## Tryandwish

Do you have to start bcp any cycle day in particular or does it not matter? What cycle day did you start your stimming? x

:hugs2:


----------



## tigerfan

Hi ladies sorry to jump in on thread - was looking for a thread for egg sharing and came across this one, I am currently going through egg sharing schem with the LWC in Darlington have had all revelant bloods been on the the pill and been currently injection (superfact)for past weeks got first scan tomorrow to see if all ok then will start with Gonal F hoping to do Ec end of the month I think we are all roughly at the same stage, hope you don't mind if I join in nice to go through this with some one and especially some one who is with the LWC, I so ar have found the LWC in Darlington fantastic saff are wonderfull ad everything as seemed to go s quick and that is coming frm me a VERY impatient person, hope to hear from you soon and good luck to everyone one finger crossed for us all hopefully n few weeks will see BFP on here :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

hi ladies :flower:
how is everyone doing? 
im still waiting on the carrier results :growlmad: it feels like iv been waiting forever but in fact its only been 6 weeks since our first consultation so really thinks are moving pretty quickly!!
hi tigerfan i have also found the lwc to be great!! after our consultation i started looking at ivf forums and came across one that was really negative about the support they give you and i was gutted when i read it but i suppose everyone has different opinions and luckily we have got along great with all the staff!! when we had our last bloods my husband spent ages talking about formula1 to the nurse i didnt have a clue as i dont watch it myself lol! im just eager to get the ball rolling now, dont want to annoy them to much as i know the clinic is very busy but i will ring at the end of this week to see how things are going.
have you had your carrier results yet tryandwish?
hope you have a recipient soon schoolteacher!!
goodluck with your scan 2moro tigerfan let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi Tigerfan - your a little ahead of us as we haven't started any injections yet :) but that means we can ask you about what to expect :D How long were you on the pill?

Hi g3mz - I called them 3 weeks after the bloods were taken and carrier part wasn't back yet but they said they would call me in next 3 weeks. May 9th was 4 weeks since the blood test and I heard nothing so assumed the bloods were all good. Then just waited patiently taking each day as it came waiting for the call (taking a deep breath every time the phone rang!) and while I was at work on Tues 15th (luckily manager had a day off so I had my mobile in my pocket on vibrate) and talking to my colleges I felt my phone vibrate, looked at it and shouted mid sentence "Oh my god it's the clinic!!". It was Anne calling to say my bloods were all fine and to double check my height, hair colour, eye colour, occupation, hobbies and interests. She actually said "well done" for having blue eyes. Apparently a specific couple they had in mind both have blue eyes so they need a blue eyed donor. Does anyone know how it works with contacting a donor? Anne said they are writing to the couple. Is that because they send the couple a sort of profile of the donor or do they need their response in writing? Guessing there must be a reason for using the post but its so much slower than the phone! I'm just being impatient and don't know when I might hear from them again. Just waiting :coffee: waiting :coffee: waiting :coffee: How long until your 4 weeks are up g3mz?

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

Amazing news tryandwish :thumbup: I'm so excited for you!! It will be 4weeks for me on Tuesday 22nd now I'm finding the waiting hard!! Even more so now coz I thought when you get the call it would be all go from then but to have to wait again :wacko: but I know it's worth the wait and the recipients wait must be so much harder!! My husband dropped forms in the clinic 2weeks ago and it was only the carrier part we were waiting on so fingers crossed it won't be much longer!! I just want to have more of an idea of dates I suppose coz I really want to book a little holiday for just after whenever the TWW will be to either celebrate or take my mind off disappointment! Either way a few days away would be nice after this emotional roller coaster!! Keep us updated!! :hugs:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi g3mz,
Checked the post box this morning and got so excited! Peered into the envelope and it was 6 weeks supply of microgynon contraceptive pill. There was a note saying to start taking it on my next cycle day 2. The excitement faded as I'm now cycle day 8!! :( means 3 weeks waiting again before I can start and then got to take it for at least 2 weeks and seems maybe up to 6 weeks :( like you say it will be worth all the waiting but its hard.

A few days away sounds absolutely amazing! Thing of dreams for me though as we have 3 dogs, 7 cats, 6 chickens (soon to be more), 9 ferrets and 3 goats are coming in a few weeks. Hard to get away with all the mouths to be fed every day. But we do live in a really quiet village on a small holding with a river between us and the nearest neighbour so we don't feel the need for time away very often.

Sure you don't need it but good luck for 22nd :) and hope you get your contraceptive pill with better timing than I did!

:hugs2:


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind me posting. We will be looking at egg sharing towards the end of this year/beginning of next if our NHS cycle is unsuccessful this time. I was wondering if I can ask how much it is costing you? Especially the lady in Manchester. If you do not wish to share this I totally understand :thumbup: also can I ask if they charge extra if you need ICSI? Thank you so much girls x

Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## Tryandwish

Tinks85 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting. We will be looking at egg sharing towards the end of this year/beginning of next if our NHS cycle is unsuccessful this time. I was wondering if I can ask how much it is costing you? Especially the lady in Manchester. If you do not wish to share this I totally understand :thumbup: also can I ask if they charge extra if you need ICSI? Thank you so much girls x
> 
> Good luck to you all :hugs:

Hi Tinks85,

I'm in west Wales (using a clinic in Swansea) and I have had to pay £325 consultation fee, £90 for AMH bloods (had mine done twice!), and I still have £75 to pay for the HFEA license and £750 for the ICSI (which is normally £950 but they knock £250 off for egg sharers.) Hope this helps and good luck for your NHS cycle.

g3mz - Have you heard about your results? Did you have to phone on 22nd or did you have an appointment to go see them? Have you had your microgynon through yet?

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

hiya everyone hope everything is going well :flower:

hi tryandwish :hugs: i phoned the clinic a day early on the 21st and my results were all back and fine:thumbup: they had written to the recipient and she had accepted and they had sent me a letter a week before that still hasnt arrived :shrug: second letter from them now that has got lost so they asked me to go in to collect my microgynon but i wont be starting it until 5th june! never thought i would actually look forward to having a period!! so for now just more waiting!! i asked how long i will have to take it but she said she dont know yet :shrug:
just said to ring her when i start the pill so hopefully an answer then!! how long until you start yours?? x:hugs:
:dust::dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

Tryandwish said:


> Do you have to start bcp any cycle day in particular or does it not matter? What cycle day did you start your stimming? x
> 
> :hugs2:

I know your know the answer to this now but day 1 or 2, I always started it day 1. x



Tryandwish said:


> Does anyone know how it works with contacting a donor? Anne said they are writing to the couple. Is that because they send the couple a sort of profile of the donor or do they need their response in writing?
> :hugs2:

Weird that they write, I have never asked my clinic I presumed they phoned! When Im at the clinic I alway look around to see if there is anyone that looks like me!-even though they are unlikely to come on the same day as they don't have to really come in much anyways. 



g3mz said:


> I just want to have more of an idea of dates I suppose coz I really want to book a little holiday for just after whenever the TWW will be to either celebrate or take my mind off disappointment! Either way a few days away would be nice after this emotional roller coaster!! Keep us updated!! :hugs:
> :dust::dust:

Good idea! I did this too for after the first cycle! couldn't afford it on the 2nd. Think we will be definately need to go away if this 3rd cycle doesn't work....



Tryandwish said:


> Hi g3mz,
> Checked the post box this morning and got so excited! Peered into the envelope and it was 6 weeks supply of microgynon contraceptive pill. There was a note saying to start taking it on my next cycle day 2. The excitement faded as I'm now cycle day 8!! :( means 3 weeks waiting again before I can start and then got to take it for at least 2 weeks and seems maybe up to 6 weeks :( like you say it will be worth all the waiting but its hard.
> :hugs2:

Yay! same brand as me. bummer for it arriving on cd 8 though, that is so typical!!! So at least 5 weeks til starting then? 1st cyle I took bcp for 2 weeks, 2nd cycle a full strip which is 21 days and this time 5 weeks!!! Grrrr, because egg recipeient is on holiday mid way through due so I now have to stay on bcp for 2 extra weeks! nevermind.



Tinks85 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting. We will be looking at egg sharing towards the end of this year/beginning of next if our NHS cycle is unsuccessful this time. I was wondering if I can ask how much it is costing you? Especially the lady in Manchester. If you do not wish to share this I totally understand :thumbup: also can I ask if they charge extra if you need ICSI? Thank you so much girls x
> 
> Good luck to you all :hugs:

Hi tinks!!! (tinks an I go way back on this other thread thats been going over a year!!!)
Gosh try and wish is paying more than me! no good for you but im at herts and essex and you don't have to pay any consult fees, so its £75 hfea feee and that would be it if you don't need icsi but if you do which we do it £700 I think. We are also having to pay for extras drugs this time aas they and aside from the normal drugs-steroids and heparin which is £40 for 10 injections-need one a day to continue for 12 weeks if I get BFP so that will add up a bit. Princess who you know, only paid £75 quid!!!!!




g3mz said:


> hiya everyone hope everything is going well :flower:
> 
> hi tryandwish :hugs: i phoned the clinic a day early on the 21st and my results were all back and fine:thumbup: they had written to the recipient and she had accepted and they had sent me a letter a week before that still hasnt arrived :shrug: second letter from them now that has got lost so they asked me to go in to collect my microgynon but i wont be starting it until 5th june! never thought i would actually look forward to having a period!! :dust::dust:

5th june be here before you know and hopefully you will only have to take it for the minimum of 2 weeks! x

AFM-come off bcp on 8th and start stimms on 15th with estimated ER on 29th june! :happydance: x


----------



## Tryandwish

Schoolteacher - Yea I know now I have to start bcp on cycle day 2. Not much longer to wait now until I can start my bcp. I should start mine not long after you finish yours :D

G3mz - I start the microgynon somewhere around June 8th as that will be day 28 of this cycle and my cycles are anything from 28 days to 32 so if you start yours on 5th I will be roughly a week behind you :thumbup: and I have to agree with you, I have also never been wanting AF to arrive quicker :wacko:

:hugs2:


----------



## God believer

g3mz said:


> my results came back we can go on to the next step :happydance:
> was so excited didnt ask what they were lol the fact that they were ok was enough for me!! they have sent me a letter that should be with me 2moro with an appointment for counselling and bloods for next week! soooooooooo excited and glad i phoned them because they had been trying to ring me but must have the wrong number! typical! anyway i am determined to stay positive along this journey so here it goes!
> :dust:

"ASK and Ye SHALL RECIEVE":baby:


----------



## God believer

How do I find out about the "EGG SHARE" thing? I would LOVE 2share my eggs & give some1 that JOY & LOVE only a baby can bring! I'm PRAYING 4all of U 2get ur PRAYERS & Wishes met! Please KEEP your FAITH!GOD DOES give MIRACLES! Your friend,Marsha


----------



## g3mz

Hi god believer I looked up my local IVF clinic online and found the egg share information on there then discussed it further in our initial consultation :flower:

Hi schoolteacher wow you got your dates must be so exciting!! :happydance: I can't wait to find out mine!! Hope il have more of an idea when I ring the clinic this week!!

Hi tryandwish not long now!! :happydance: 

Iv had some bad news this week :cry: we live in a rented property and our letting agent came to tell us Thursday that our landlord is going bankrupt so we have to move out :wacko: no idea on how long we have our agent is hoping another property comes in with him soon for us!! And we are limited because we have pets and need space to park 3 cars and a recovery truck!! We also can't go to far as my daughter attends a local specialist teaching facility and moving her could have dramatic effects.

All this then upset me because just before we started this Ivf journey I went to see a famous psychic. I've seen many psychics in the past some very spot others not so good!! This one was right with a lot of thing like he described my house and even knew the colour I wanted to decorate but he didn't pick up on some major points in my life such as my daughter having disabilities:shrug: 
But he did tell me not to bother decorating because i wouldnt be in our house long and that we will move to a detached property that will have a white garage!! At the end I got to ask a question so I explained we had been struggling to conceive and will we ever have a child together? His answer upset me and also made me very angry!! He said that people were assessed to be given a child and I had to much stress in my life so I wouldn't be given a child while that stress was there!!
Yes my life can be stressful who's isn't? But if that was the case why are people who beat their children or take drugs or have abortions why are they given a child and not us women who are trying so hard to conceive a much wanted and loved child!!! It effected my mood for weeks and that's when we thought lets go for it let's have Ivf and prove him wrong!! 
Now if we get a call to view a house like he described I will find it hard to keep the hope!! But one things for sure I'm keeping away from psychics from now on!! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower: how are things with you all?

What a week it's been for me!! My period didnt arrive when expected :growlmad: and I am never late so it stressed me out a little because I had no signs of it showing up!! 
But panic over when it finally arrived yesterday!! I was in total agony but I really didn't care :cloud9:
I phoned my clinic and the woman I needed to speak to wasn't in.... Typical so I left a message and she phoned me back this morning:thumbup:
Now my problem is I get so excited I don't take things in properly and forget to ask questions lol! But from what I can remember she said my schedule is in the post (hope it gets here unlike the last few letters!) my drugs are being delivered next Wednesday I'm booked in on June 21st to be shown how to inject myself and I think she said I'm booked in for a scan on July 7th!! And I started BCP today! 
Only now it's all starting to feel real!! Sooooooooo excited!! 
:hugs::hugs:
:dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

Excellent news on starting soon g3mz! glad period arived finally! I start injections next friday! finally took last bcp today.
How is everyone else getting on?x


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi guys :D

I am still waiting for my period!!!! CD 30 for me now and getting very impatient waiting for it to arrive!

So glad for you g3mz and now I know I need note pad and pen when I ring the clinic!

Bet you can't wait until Friday schoolteacher. Must feel so good for you to finally finish bcp!

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

I know how u feel with the waiting tryandwish! Mine finally arrived when I stopped thinking about it and went for a long walk to relax!
The good news when it does arrive everything seems to happen so fast!! I had a letter day after I spoke to Anne saying the plan was to have my egg collection and transfer in the week beginning 16th July!! I'm on BC until 28th June I start suprefact/suprecur 500mg one injection daily from 21st June (I was booked in that day for them to teach me to inject) scan on July 4th and if scan is ok start gonal f/menopur/puregon injections on that day! 
But then she phoned early Sunday morning to ask if I can go in this Thursday instead of next so not sure if it's been moved forward 1 week or if she's just going to show me what to do?? 
I had a phone all this morning to arrange delivery of all the meds! They will be with me 2moro :happydance:
Starting to feel real now it's actually happening!!
Hope your period arrives soon tryandwish :flower:
Not long until your injections now school teacher :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Excellent news g3mz! not long now! my clinic don't send meds I don't know why, I will get them on friday when I go for scan.
AF arrived yet tryandwish? it will don't worry! how long do u have to take bcp do u know yet? sorry if u said already! x


----------



## bumski

Wow everything has moved on so quick since I was last on, everyone seems to be roughly at the same point, how cool! Iv been so busy iv not had time to update, well in may, Dh was laid off from work (building trade) and I was devastated, we had to use all our savings which included ivf funds, but I put more hours in and managed to save it again, then Dh landed a great job which he started yesterday, at that point the clinic rang to say they have a recipient! Yay I thought until I realised DH was no longer able to just take time off as our clinic is an hour away, I was devastated at getting so close and then having to cancel, but as luck would have it, the place he is working shuts down on July 23 for 3 weeks! So we are set to do egg collection then! All my meds arrived yesterday and wow! How much stuff? I go to the clinic on thurs to be shown what to do and then provera in a couple of weeks to bring on af! So so excited now! Looks like our babies will all be close in age! ;)
Quick question, how many envies u all having put bk and why? Xxx


----------



## g3mz

Welcome back Bumski sorry to hear you being having a stressfully time but glad things are back on track :thumbup:
My meds arrived today and I must say I was shocked when I seen how much stuff and how many needles!!:wacko:
I'm being shown what to do Thursday to and am a bit nervous about it now!!
I'm having just 1 put back that's what my clinic recommends and it was also because my previous pregnancys have been twins the first were non identical and I lost one very early on and second was identical twin pregnancy with complications that resulted in my little boy dieing just weeks before I was due to be delivered and my remaining boy had to be delivered prematurely. Although I have had a bad experience with multiple pregnancys I know people that have had happy and succsesful pregnancys too, but with me being high risk I'm happy to have just the one put back and hope for the best :flower:
:hugs:


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz said:


> I know how u feel with the waiting tryandwish! Mine finally arrived when I stopped thinking about it and went for a long walk to relax!
> The good news when it does arrive everything seems to happen so fast!! I had a letter day after I spoke to Anne saying the plan was to have my egg collection and transfer in the week beginning 16th July!! I'm on BC until 28th June I start suprefact/suprecur 500mg one injection daily from 21st June (I was booked in that day for them to teach me to inject) scan on July 4th and if scan is ok start gonal f/menopur/puregon injections on that day!
> But then she phoned early Sunday morning to ask if I can go in this Thursday instead of next so not sure if it's been moved forward 1 week or if she's just going to show me what to do??
> I had a phone all this morning to arrange delivery of all the meds! They will be with me 2moro :happydance:
> Starting to feel real now it's actually happening!!
> Hope your period arrives soon tryandwish :flower:
> Not long until your injections now school teacher :thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs:

Knowing it all happens so quick once AF arrives is just making me more impatient :growlmad: Got another day off work tomorrow so I'll try and find something relaxing to take my mind of it.

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

schoolteacher said:


> Excellent news g3mz! not long now! my clinic don't send meds I don't know why, I will get them on friday when I go for scan.
> AF arrived yet tryandwish? it will don't worry! how long do u have to take bcp do u know yet? sorry if u said already! x

:brat: :hissy: :brat: :hissy:
Nope! End of CD32 now and no sign of AF yet. I'm cooking a meal tomorrow for my husband and my mum so sure AF will arrive then. Usually arrives when its a pain in the neck (or should I say abdomen?) No idea how long I have to be on the bcp yet. Waiting for AF to arrive before I ring so I can get all the info in one go.

:hugs2:


----------



## Becktoria

Hi ladies, think I may have spoke to a couple of u b4. My hubby and I have decided we are definitely going to go down egg share route now if I can fingers crossed. Hopefully if I can will be going with CARE Manchester, did u self refer or did G.P/consultant refer you? Does it matter which way? I have blocked tubes, not entitled to ivf as have 5 year old, had a stillborn daughter in July @ 36wks and mmc in feb, so up until that point I could get pregnant. Some advice would be great xxx


----------



## Tryandwish

bumski said:


> Quick question, how many envies u all having put bk and why? Xxx

Hi bumski
Glad everything is finally working out for you.
I'm going to have 2 embies put back. Clinic is advising I have just one as I have quite a risk of twins. My mother is an identical twin, she has non identical twin cousins and my grandfather (fathers side) was also an identical twin. Reason I am still having 2 embies back anyway is I asked myself one question. What would be worst? 1. falling pregnant with twins (or triplets if both embies stick and one splits) or 2. having only one embie put back and the cycle failing. Of course, the cycle failing would be much much worse and I wouldn't have any problem with twins or triplets. Got family and friends around to help but the only thing that I'm apprehensive about with multiple pregnancy is the birth. I really want a drug free natural birth but of course the is more chance of c-section with multiple pregnancy but it's a chance I'll take to have healthy children.

What about you? How many embies you having put back or have you not decided yet?

:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

Wow bumski! You've had an up an down time recently, how handy about your DHs work shuts down! I have never seen all my mess in one go, I can imagine is quite overwhelming! I'm allowed 1 or 2 as its my 3rd time, had 2 last time and didn't work so will prob have 2 again hopefully. X

G3mz- don't be worried about needles it's funny how quick u get used to it! Though by the end your sick of it too! I'm sorry I never noticed your signature before, 2 lots of twins, wow, and I'm so sorry for your losesyou have had terrible multiples experiences! It does worry me putting two back but I think with me it would be a very low chance of 2 taking... X

Oh dear try and wish still no AF! Where is it?! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi becktoria! Welcome. I just chose a clinic and made an aoiment but took my letter from the Nhs FS saying that we needed ivf. (nhs wouldn't fund us as DH has children(well young adults) from previous marriage).This is my 3rd time egg sharing so any questions just ask! X


----------



## Tryandwish

schoolteacher said:


> Oh dear try and wish still no AF! Where is it?! X

Exactly what I'm wondering! :shrug: 
Been recording my cycles since Jan 2010 and I am usually between 28 and 32 days with odd cycles of 26-27 days and one cycle 2 months ago that was 34 days! Its only being another long cycle because I'm waiting for it! :( But at least with you all starting a little before me I have more of you to learn from and ask for any advice :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

Anne called me from LWC asking if I have started bcp yet!!! I had to say "Not yet. Hoping for period any day, I'm now CD33 which is unusual for me!" She said that was typical and the recipient is already taking bcp! Everything is just waiting on my period! 

WHERE IS IT?? POAS this morn just incase and of course it was negative so starting to get quite grumpy and short tempered today as I'm fed up of the waiting! My temp isn't even dropping yet! :cry:

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all well i'm going to an open day at LWC Swansea next week - very excited as feel like at long last will get some help and answers.

I'm considering egg sharing too...does it greatly reduce the cost of treatement? does it delay treatment? Gosh sooooo many questions!

Also ladies how are you finding the care at LWC Swansea. I live near Llandeilo so its a 50 min trip for me! All worth it for the BFP tho!

Best of luck to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Try and wish fingers crossed the witch hurries up for you!!!


----------



## g3mz

Hello :flower: how is everyone doing?
I have replied to your private message nimbec hope the info helps you! :thumbup:
Today I have been to the clinic to learn to inject and schoolteacher you are right I didn't find it to bad!! The thought of it is the worst part! Looking forward now to starting them next Thursday!! 
And at last we have found a new home but with not so great timing we are due to move a week before my egg retrieval and transfer:wacko: But I suppose time will fly by with being so busy!! 
Really feel for you tryandwish! Hope it arrives very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Tryandwish

STILL NO AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now on CD34 and extremely frustrated and getting pissed off! It must arrive soon as I've had the back ache all day and got the crampy feeling this evening and wanting to eat chocolate. Temp dropped a little this morning so hope it will be lower in the morning.

Thanks for the hug g3mz. Wish I was so busy to make the time fly!

Hi nimbec,
Thank you for the witch wishes :thumbup:
I find LWC great. Never been to another private clinic though so only got NHS to compare them to which doesn't set the bar very high. I first called them and had an info pack sent out to me, then visited them to discuss options, then had to raise funds and got things underway with the initial consultation. The only difficulty I had was the timing. Had to wait 2 weeks for right CD to have AMH bloods done. Then had AMH repeated as it was low first time so that was more waiting for the right CD. But got all the tests done now. All the staff are really kind and easy to speak to. 
Egg sharing does reduce the cost. They will tell you more and give you a better idea of prices tailored to your situation but I have paid £325 for initial consultation, £180 for AMH bloods (£90 each and usually need only 1 test), £75 HFEA license, and we need ICSI which is £750 for egg sharers (normally £900). The standard IVF fee of £3,025 is not paid for by the egg sharer.
You have a 50 mins trip to LWC. I wish! I live in Moylegrove near Cardigan and it takes almost 2 hours for me to get there (it's 50 mins just for me to get to work in Haverfordwest!). But like you said "All worth it for the BFP tho!"
Let us know how you get on at the open day. X

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou G3mz and Tryandwish much appreciated! I hope the time flys by for both of you!!! I'll let you know how I get on I'm going next thus :) keep us posted on how your getting on!

Gosh I feel lucky now at 50mins/hr it's great to hear both of you speaking positively xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all my clinic is an hr away so not too bad!
So had scan today, all fine and start first injection tonight! I'm on 225 gonal f. 

Tryandwish - sounds like AF is coming I reckon cd 36! It is frustrating I have really long cycles ranging from 35- 90 days. After the first ivf I didn't get AF til cd106! X

G3mz- glad u have found a place! Best to be busy and As long as your in and settled by ER then that's ok. You will need to rest after! X

Have a good weekend girls!


----------



## Tryandwish

Thanks schoolteacher. :thumbup: I'm thinking it will start CD36 too. My temps have been as follows
CD29 - 36.4
CD30 - 36.5
CD31 - 36.4
CD32 - 36.5
CD33 - 36.4
CD34 - 36.3
CD35 - 36.3

So hoping tomorrow will drop further and AF will finally arrive! Trying my best to relax but its impossible to get it off my mind off it. :growlmad:

Dunno what I'd do if I had cycles as long as 106 days!! Go insane probably.

Great news on your scan and starting injections tonight :happydance:

Hope your move goes well g3mz and good luck for thursday :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

:hi:
ITS HERE!!! ITS HERE!!! ITS HERE!!!!

:happydance::witch::dance::yipee::headspin::fool::wohoo::rain::happydance:

Finally arrived late last night at almost midnight so it was still just about CD35! Had to prove us wrong! lol :thumbup:

Tried phoning clinic today but they were closed so I will have to wait until Monday to tell them I started bcp and to find out the schedule :happydance: then I guess Tues or Weds I'll have it in the post :mail:

Only one question I couldn't ask them so hoping one of you ladies know. Do I have to take the bcp at any particular time of day or does it not matter?:shrug:

Will be taking first one tomorrow :yipee:

Hope your all well :flower:

:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay for the :witch: !!!
Glad its arrived and you can move forward now!
You can take bcp anytime of time day I think but then you have to stick with that time as you have to take it same time each day, most people take it in the morning. x


----------



## Tryandwish

Thank you schoolteacher

Knew it had to be same time every day but wasn't sure if there was a preferred time. I'll set an alarm to remind me every day :D probably 10am as I'm always awake by then on days off and work is usually still quiet at that time.

The injections going ok?

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

How is everyone doing?

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

Hi tryandwish so nice to hear it finally arrived for you :thumbup:
Have you spoken to Anne yet for your schedule? 
As for me I'm just waiting for Thursday to start suprecur injections :coffee:
Then will come of bcp next Thursday 
:hugs:


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi g3mz
I was told to speak to Helen and she wasn't available when I called so she was given a message and I'm waiting for the schedule in the post. Wasn't there this morning so hoping it'll be there tomorrow :mail:

Hows your move going? Good to be busy? x

:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! 
G3mz glad your starting soon! Im glad I don't have to down reg tho! I'm on short protocol so get to stimm straight away! X

Tryandwish- hope schedule arrives tomorrow! Are u short or long protocol? When is next appointment? My injections going ok thanks, some of them have hurt! X

Hi to all the other ladies! How u getting on?x

AFM- had second scan today, all good, lining coming on its 6.5mm at day 5 of stimms. Got 14 follies on each side! X


----------



## tigerfan

Hi Glad its finally arrived i hated the waiting game - havent been here for a while but good to see people moving forward. I got my :BFN: last week which was heart breaking but im not giving up! x


----------



## bumski

Not been on bnb much as been so busy but I have been having a quick check in to see how everyone is getting on, yay for af tryandwish! It's great when u can get started!
School teacher, your cycle seems to be well underway, can't believe how quick! 14 follies sounds great! 
How are you feeling about starting g3mz? Are u nervous?
So so sorry you got bfn tigerfan, glad you are not giving up, sending loads of hugs your way Hun, hope you feel ok xxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Good attitude tiger! We must never give up! X


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

So sorry to hear about your bfn tigerfan big hugs :hugs:

Bumski how you doing?? 

Sounds like things r going well for you school teacher!! :thumbup:

Has schedule arrived yet tryandwish? 

I start first injection 2moro and I am nervous but excited too!!:happydance:
Had our moving date it's 1 week before egg retrival!! Cutting it fine but it will keep me busy!!

Quick question how often do you get scanned when you have started stimming??

:hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck for first injection you will be fine, I have had scan last Friday and started injections, then scan on day 5 of stimms(yesterday) scan on day 8 of stimms this Friday coming and one booked also for Monday. So after the first 2 they do get closer together, every 2 or 3 days. However not all clinics are like this, a lady on another thread in Liverpool only had 1 at the start and one half way though! X


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone sorry I've not been around I went o holiday! I have my open evening tonight at Swansea LWC very excited!!

Great news about af coming so pleased you can all start the process

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

How did you find the open evening nimbec?

Let us know how today's scan goes school teacher :) 

As for me first injection yesterday I couldn't do it myself was shaking to much as soon as I seen the needle!! So my husband did it and it stung more than I thought it would!! But today I managed to do it myself!! :thumbup: and it didn't sting as much today so now I'm just waiting to stop BCP on Thursday then scan on 4th July all being well start stim that day 

Hope everything is going well for everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Tigerfan so sorry about your bfn (((hugs))) 

Good luck for the scan schoolteacher! 

G3mz I'm glad you found 2nd inj easier you must be really happy to be starting the process! 

The open eve was great we had 30mins talking to a female consultant who answered my 101 questions! My partner wants to wait another few months :( grrrr but has agreed we can go for it then. I'm still a little unsure about the egg sharing Im not sure how I would feel at 18 if they contacted me... But on the other hand it would be a wonderful gift to someone else!! I'm so torn girls, did any of you feel like me? An I being unreasonable? Oh gosh so many emotions flying around!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Welldone G3mz! I still can't do them myself, dh does them all, sometimes they sting bad, others are fine! x

Nimbec-Ooooh I wouldn't want to wait any longer, why does he want to wait? The likeliness of you being contacted when the child is 18 is very slim! As even though they are meant to, I doubt all parents would tell their child their from a donor egg, then even if they did, its not like adpoption, I don't think many people would actually want to search out the donor. Also the more info you write about your self (you have to write about yourself for the child to read at 18 if they request too) the more likely you are to satisfy their curiousity about you without needing to contact you. xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou so much school teacher!!! I really appreciate it!!! He is driving me mad he thinks it will 'just' happen in a few months - he forgets its been nearly a yr and not worked!!!! I had steam coming out if my ears!!! 

How did the scan go?


----------



## schoolteacher

Lol nimbec! Scan was fine, good amount of follies and lining is now 12mm! (was only 8 last time) so what happens now with you? X


----------



## nimbec

That's great news as for me I spend the next few weeks trying to twist his arm!! Any ideas? Lol!! I'm currently in 2ww and it's all really getting to me - now I know we are going to do it I just want to start it!! 

I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hmm nimbec I know it doesnt bear thinking about, but ivf doesnt always work first time so you might aswell get cracking! Also if uleave it a few months you run the risk of not actually getting to do it this year as it can take a while to get you ready if your egg sharing. I had my consultation June last year, but by the time all bloods back, been matched and taken bcp it was a September /October cycle. By then it was too late in the yr to cycle again as most clinics close over Christmas, so I had to wait til January to be matched again. So what I mean is, if you wait til say October it might be too late for this year! X


----------



## nimbec

Oh gosh thank you for that!!! I hadn't realised the time scale - I will tell oh and hopefully this will give him the push he needs! Thankyou! Hope your ok!


----------



## Tryandwish

So much has happened in the last few days I haven't been on here!

Tigerfan - So sorry. Hope you can try again soon. Lots of :hugs: and :dust:

Think I will be exactly the same as you g3mz with first injection but then think I will be like schoolteacher, I suspect DH will be doing all my injections for me too.

nimbec - Hope you manage to persuade your OH soon. It's taken me a while to get through the tests. Had to have AMH done twice so that took up 2 months. Had my initial consultation Jan 25th and only just started bcp. The tests don't stop you ttc in the mean time so why not get the tests started in the next few months that he thinks you might conceive. Then if you don't conceive you should be lots closer to your treatment. :thumbup:

schoolteacher- sounds like your cycle is going really well. Loads of :dust: to you :D

AFM, I am still waiting for the schedule in the post. I called Monday to let them know I started the bcp so thought I might have the letter Weds. But there was nothing in the post box. Didn't come Thurs either so I called them to see if it had been sent and lost in the post and not sure who I spoke to but she said Helen had done the plan and it should have been posted so it should arrive sometime this weekend but now its Sat and it still hasn't arrived. Do I have to wait ages for everything? Going to ring again on Monday and see what's going on.

:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh no try and wish, waiting waiting waiting that's all we do! Hope it arrives soon! X


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou tryandwish i will definately suggest it to him!!!!

I hope it arrives soon for you!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok!!

:hugs: and babydust to you all!!


----------



## bumski

Hope your plan has arrived tryandwish, can understand you want to know when it all happens, fx it will be with you today.
Nimbec, I agree with the others, get Dh to start all the tests as the waiting is horrible, I also had first appointment early this year and I'm just about to start, I did have to move it back a month due to Dh job but the sooner you get the ball rolling the better, as for egg sharing, I don't think to deeply about donating eggs, to me the woman who carries the child is the parent, plus it does feel good to know there is a really excited family out there because of something I'm able to do for them.
Hope your scan goes well today schoolteacher, looking forward to our first BFP in this thread! 
How's the injections going g3mz? Hope they are not to painful! 
AFM I'm still playing the waiting game, start provera nxt mon then hopefully af and stimms 14-15 July! Yay, so excited! Think I'm annoying everyone around me by going on about it, xx


----------



## schoolteacher

bumski-mid july will be here before you know it! x

tryandwish-got your schedule yet? I was just told my first few dates over the phone, much quicker! x

Hi everyone else! 
No scan today-they moved it to tomorrow, I should find out when I'm going to do trigger shot! x


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi Ladies :D

Schedule didn't arrive in the post so I rang the clinic this morning. Asked them to ring me back as I need to know the dates asap. Sue rang me back and said the schedule was posted late but it's definitely on its way and should be here tomorrow. Didn't rely on that so asked for the dates over the phone.

Taking bcp until July 17th
First injection of Suprecur July 10th (injection lesson 9th)
First scan July 24th!

Guessing that should work out for EC and ET around week of Aug 6th :happydance: and I have that week booked off work already so if I'm right with the dates it will be perfect.

:D :D :D :D :D :D :happydance: :D :D :D :D :D :D

bumski - don't worry about annoying everyone, I do it too :thumbup: and schoolteacher is very right :D it will be mid July in no time - only 15 days to my first injection so only 19-20 days to your stimms :happydance:

Hope all is well for your scan tomorrow schoolteacher :thumbup:

How are you doing g3mz?

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

So nice to hear everything is coming along nicely for everyone :)
Haven't been able to get on here as I've had a very nasty virus :cry:
Starting to feel a little better today!!
My injections haven't been great I just go weak even at the thought of it!! I managed to do the one myself but my husband has done the rest but today he has a job on that he could only do at the time I have it so I'm going to have to do it :wacko:
I come off BCP on thursday and I have a scan next Wednesday and all being well start stimms that day :happydance:
2weeks yesterday until we move house and 3weeks until my egg retrival and transfer its flying by now!!

Nimbec hope you convince your partner to start soon coz it really is a waiting game!! :flower:

Bumski that's the great thing about this thread we can go on and on about it and we all love hearing about each others experiences :thumbup:

School teacher so close for you now you must be so excited :happydance:

Tryandwish so glad you finally got your dates!! It's all go from now :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Everyone getting close now it's gonna get busy!
Tryanwish - yay for dates! X
G3mz- sorry to hear you've been poorly! Welldone for doing just one injection I say! I can't even do that! DH done every single on bless him! X
Hi bumski and nimbec!
ER definitely Friday, yay! Trigger tomorrow night at quarter past midnight! Arggh! X


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone exciting times school teacher!! Bumski I'm talking about it all the time too and not even started yet!!! I'm working on partner - slowly :( 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## pcct

Hey girls :) come across this thread and thought i would read it all thru as i my self is going to be be doing egg share if all my tests come come ok! So i thought it would be good to follow u all on your journey :)


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone hope all is well? :flower:

Welcome to the thread pcct how long until you get your results? The waiting is a killer isn't it! :wacko:

Wow so close to trigger now school teacher good luck with egg retrival 2moro tho I'm sure you don't need it :) will be thinking of you :flower:

No news for me Just waiting for scan next week :coffee:

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## bumski

Hi pcct welcome to the thread,

Wow school teacher! I can't believe it's er this week, how exciting! I will be keeping a close eye on this thread so lots of updates please as we can all obsess with you while we wait!

Glad you have your dates tryandwish, not long to go now! Yay!

Hey nimbec, get persuading, took me a while to talk DH into it, think he found it harder than me, prob still does to some extent.

Are you looking forward to your scan g3mz?


----------



## Tryandwish

I need to pop in more often!! Seems loads happens when I don't visit for a day or two.

schoolteacher - WOW :happydance: will definately be thinking of you tomorrow:hugs: and lots of luck :flower:

nimbec - Keep nagging him :D

g3mz - I feel the same! Even though I'm taking the bcp now it still feels like just waiting! 12 days until my first injection but I bet then it will still feel like I'm just waiting some more once I have got the first jab over and done with! But why am I whining? The worst wait of all I am sure will be 2WW!

bumski - Not long now until Monday :thumbup:

pcct - Hello :D welcome. Which one of the tests are you currently waiting for? Hope your busy to help you pass the time in this waiting game.

AFM - Finally got the schedule in the post and I worked it out right. Estimated date of EC/ET is week of Aug 6th. Work already know and if ET is at end of that week they know I will need more time off into the following week and they seem fine :happydance: Everything is working out!

Hope you're all well :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

hey :) Thank you! i havnt started any tests yet as am waiting for my app to get my tubes drained and clipped first :( so once thats all done i will be on the roller coaster ... still havnt had time to read thru the thread my plan is to do it in the next few days, just to get an idea and too get to no u all a bit more and what ur all at ect


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Just a quickie! All went well, I got 24 eggs so so pleased with that as I had less follies than last time, and didn't feel quite as uncomfy this time either! Was lovely to meet my friend from another thread on here, that doesn't happen every day! I was in straight after her, and we were in recovery bays next to each other! 

TGI Friday everyone! X


----------



## pcct

WOW 24 what a fab number !! are you sharing your eggs as well schoolteacher?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi pcct! Yep I'm egg sharing again, so it's a good job I got a good amount! 12 for me, so that's great! X


----------



## pcct

that is fab hunni :) I will be reading thru the thread this weekend to get to no all ur story :)

Not getting enough eggs plays on my mind for egg share :/ i know the min is 8 but only getting 8 would hard and this is your 3rd time right? :(


----------



## schoolteacher

Yeah 3rd time and no luck yet! I get a good amount of eggs, but my probl seems to be implantation. My first lady got pregnant, the second didn't. It's hard as my first cycle was last sept so I knows first lady will have had her baby by now. X


----------



## pcct

aww yeah sorry its been a long hard journey for u and fxd this time round works :hugs:
How many eggs did u egt ur 1st and 2nd time?


----------



## g3mz

Wow school teacher that's great news :thumbup: how are you feeling? 

Pcct not getting enough eggs plays on my mind to :wacko: but then I take a deep breath and think what's ment to be is ment to be and at least we would have tried!! 

I stopped BCP yesterday just waiting for my period to arrive hoping its going to be my last for a while :winkwink: 

Hope everyone is well :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## pcct

Yeah deffo plays on my mind as well and think i will take ur advice of whats that to be is ment to be.. and i hope the other lady that gets my half gets a bfp


----------



## schoolteacher

I had 19 on first cycle and 22 I think last time, oh dear that's so bad I can't remember! X


----------



## pcct

aw there still good amount :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Have a lovely weekend everyone! 
Afm- from my 12 eggs, 11 were mature and 8 fertilised, i wont lie, it's really hard going from 24 to 8 but I know I should be grateful. At least my lady got a good amount. X


----------



## bumski

Wow schoolteacher thats a great amount, my internet is down at home and used all my phone allowance so had to bring work phone home as was dying to see how you got on, lol.
8 is a fantastic number, will you be freezing any if you can?
Hope your feeling ok :flower:

Not long for you now g3mz, af will be here before you know it, last one for ages :winkwink:

AFM, just enjoying my last weekend of work until ec, SCARY!


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks bumski! I really really hope to get some left good enough to freeze! Fx! X


----------



## bumski

Have you ever froze any before?
I hope to if we get the chance, trying to think of back up plans if this go doesnt work.


----------



## pcct

bumski i love your pic of ur dog :)

Am hopin to get some frosties as well when am doing mine :) fxd school teacher u get some :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! So on day 3 now and have 6 embies left, so transfer on Wednesday. Still in a fair bit of pain, :-( think I got mild ohss. Having to sleep propped up and cant lie on either side st all. I know they had trouble accessing one of my ovaries so may have been a bit forceful too. This is definitely much much worse than the times before. DH got in bed after me last night and accidentally but lightly knocked his hand on belly, I screamed in agony, I think it really scared him! :-(

Sorry no personals, hope everyone's alright, least I'm not at work! X


----------



## nimbec

School teacher that sounds really miserable fx you have some super duper embies there!! 

Hope everyone's ok? Sorry I've not been around witch got me and made me very poorly :( still hoping oh will let me do it but he's insisting on waiting to see if clomid works for this and 2 more cycles :( :( :( :( 

Good luck to you all I'll keep popping in to see how you are all getting on if that's ok? X


----------



## schoolteacher

Of course nimbec! X


----------



## bumski

Awww thanks pcct, hes a lovely dog, in small doses, likes to wind DH up though lol

Schoolteacher that sounds awful, I hope it eases up for you quickly:flower:
Hey 6 embies is great news, sounds like u got some strong ones there!

Day 1 of provera for me, cant believe it, injections nxt week! Yay

Hey nimbec are you doing clomid this cycle?


----------



## nimbec

Hi Bumski yes on the old clomid also trying mucinex to thin cm and just booked an accupuncture appt - id try absolutely anything!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## bumski

Im good thanks, just eager to get started, fx for this cycle on clomid then hun, I never ov with it, still have a months worth in cupboard. Will be keeping an eye on you :winkwink:


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

How are you all doing??

Good luck for transfer 2moro school teacher!! :thumbup:

I've been so busy haven't had a chance to get on here been helping my friend move house and preparing for our move on the weekend!! 
At the mo my stomach is quite sore and bruised on one side I'm not liking these injections! I have a scan 2moro all being well I will start gonal f 2moro!! Then 2weeks until my egg collection :happydance: nervous and very excited!! 

:hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Good luck for tomorrow school teacher!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Evening all, sorry taking my time getting on here! Am now pupo with twins- 2 blasts! Unfortunately none of the others made it which I'm sad about as I so desparately wanted some frosties this time! This 3rd fresh cycle has just been so physically and mentally demanding the worst one yet :-(
Don't get me wrong I'm happy to be pupo! I'm still very bloated but my consultant scanned me first and was happy for me to have 2 without further risk of severe ohss. I trust his decision, and if he had of said no just one, I would have been happy with that too as I don't want to get ill! 

Sorry no personals-thanks for all the well wishes! G3mz- GL for stimming! X


----------



## pcct

Yay school teacher :happydance: congrats being PUPO with twinnies :hugs: sorry to hear the others didnt make it :( got everything crossed for u for this one have you got anything planned for ur 2ww?


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi everyone! Again its been too long since I popped in. Been busy at work and when I've been home had to prepare for new arrivals (3 goats coming soon and chicks due to hatch over the weekend). 

Wow schoolteacher! :thumbup: Got my FX for your embies. Hope your soreness eases really soon :flower: Wondering what you did for first few hours and days after ET. Did your clinic advise you anything? I have heard people doing varying things from going back to work next day to spending 3 days on strict bed rest with sitting up for food and going to toilet but laying flat for rest of the time. 

g3mz - you certainly know how to stay busy with your own move and helping your friend move too! I have all the needles coming up soon. Starting July 10th and not looking forward to it! Sure I will soon have sore areas too.

nimbec - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It probably feels like every day is passing so slowly but it will soon pass and the time will come when your partner will be ready. :hugs:

pcct - I think its normal to worry about producing enough eggs. My first AMH was only 9.67 but my second was 26.33 so wondering why there was such a difference. Was one of the results a lab error? Does my AMH actually vary that much? What will it be around time of stimms and EC? I try not to think about it because what will be will be.

bumski - Which injections are you starting? When is your EC?

AFM - the medication package arrived and its VERY scary for someone who doesn't like needles! I have counted 121 needles! I'm excited for the fact it all gets started and hopefully it will feel more real but I really don't want the needles :muaha: I'm sure they have sent more needles than I will need! 60 are Gonal F and 60 are just empty syringes. Really hoping they have sent more than I actually need! :wacko:

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

Congrats on being PUPO school teacher FX for you!! Be lovely to see the first BFP on this thread :happydance:

Tryandwish it is scary when the needles arrive isn't it!! But we won't go through them all suprecur is once a day and so is the gonal f :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is well :flower:

I had my scan yesterday and all was ok so started 225 of gonal f and reduced my suprecur! I am now doing most of my injections myself but it's not getting any easier!! I'm finding the gonal f pen worse than the others but not to long left now! I'm back Wednesday for next scan :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## bumski

Wow schoolteacher this is so exciting, two embies! I so hope I can do the same, when will be your testing day?
Sure my first set of injections are called follitism?!:wacko:
Then on day 5 I go in for a scan and poss start my other, can't remember the name, don't have them with me at the mo.
I'm on a low dose though as I have AMH of 85 or 86.
Last day of provera then just wait for af to start!!!!!

Found an email from 19/06 from the clinic today, it was from the clinic, my bill. It said all money should be paid by 26/06 or treatment cannot commence! WTF??? They told me I pay when af arrives, and why not call me and tell me or send a letter?
Hope I can sort this on Monday as no answer today.
Hope everyone is well, will check in with u all better on Monday, (day off)

Xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

That is weird they emailed you bumski, my clinic just give you an invoice when your there, and everything has to be paid before the first scan. x

G3mz-so your on the gonal f now? Thats what I had and then started cetrotide on day 5 of stimms. Good luck for scan on wedsnesday, did they say how many follies were already there at your last scan? x

Try and wish-when do you start jabbing? Dont worry I have loads of left over needles! x

pcct and tyr and wish I know you asked about my 2ww plans? Well I have had more time off work than the last 2 times-9 days, so been off since retreival and will go back to work on wednesday which will be a week after transfer (7dp5dt). I have rested more this time-not in bed-but on the sofa and have either been sitting with my legs up, or lying down. I hope it helps! x

AFM-2ww is going so slow as usual, otd is friday 13th-unlucky for some! Feeling the most confident I have ever been funnily enough! Most of the time got a good feeling, and last night Dh said he has a feeling too but he didnt wanna say any more than that! Have had twinges, and AF type pains today. Taking the AF type pains as a good thing as I never get AF early so hopefully its implantation! I'm 4dp5dt today! x


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

Hope you got things sorted Bumski?? :wacko:

First injection today tryandwish?? How did you find it? :thumbup:

How r u feeling school teacher?? R u going to test before your official date? :)

I have been on gonal f for a week now I went in for a scan today (they called me in a day early) and I have 8 follies 1 side 7 on the other not sure how to feel about that? and they have put me up to 300 of gonal f and another scan Friday! 
I am feeling very uncomfortable ATM and my stomach is very sore and bruised on 1 side! 
Had a crazy busy weekend with moving but in new place now just lots to unpack!
Will find out at Fridays scan if I will be in for egg collection on Monday or Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## bumski

Not long now g3mz, hope you have some lovely big follies on fri, will be keeping my eye out.

Looking forward to your update schoolteacher, have u been having any unusual symptoms?

Any news tryandwish? Looking forward to update.

How are you both doing nimbec and pcct? Where in your cycle are you?

Still feeling a bit in limbo, only day 3 after provera so still waiting for af to arrive, hopefully not long now though, can't wait to get started. It's all one stage, then the next I suppose, you would think I was used to waiting, but no, I'm terribly impatient lol.
Xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey all :) Am doing fine thanks! Can't wait to see u getting ur BFP schoolteacher :happydance:

Hope u r all doing good.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks pcct I really hope so! My pma is going down a bit as my symptoms are so like AF symptoms it's scaring me! But also having just a lot of general stomachs pain which is all over, so that might be from the extra drugs I'm taking?! This is so hard!!!!
Yesterday had some nausea but again could be the drugs, this is such a cruel game! 

G3- I started getting uncomfy after about a week of stimms too, follie amount sounds good that will be enough for u and your lady! X

Hi everyone else! Sorry on my phone and can't remember what's been said! X


----------



## pcct

arrgh it must be so hard as people say preg pains are so similar to af pains!! I have every single crossed for u!! when is ur otd?


----------



## schoolteacher

Friday!!!


----------



## pcct

:happydance: i will be thinking about u :hugs: .. I will be logging in and stalking the page waiting for ur results :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Schoolteacher I'm keeping everything crossed for you and yes i agree its so cruel that symptoms are so simular i wish if you were pg your bellybutton would turn pink at least then we'd know LOL! 

G3 great that you have enough follies sorry you are sore try stay pos its all worth it if you get that BFP!

Well i'm CD11 waiting to 0....on 4th round clomid loosing hope by the day. Chatted to otherhalf again and think he may let us start tests if i get a BFN this cycle as clomid has given me pretty horrid side effects this time and he doesn't like seeing me like it! He hasn't agreed yet but i'm hoping!! 

Also i caught him reading Toni welcher charting your own fertility book in the toilet today .....i'm so pleased he is doing some homework!! 

Good luck everyone keep in touch - i'll let you know as soon as he agrees ;)


----------



## schoolteacher

Ah bless OH! hope he agrees if bfn, side effects are not nice! lol at the belly button turning pink-very good idea, I wish!!x

Thanks for all the encouraging words girls!x


----------



## bumski

I was a nightmare too on clomid, think it helped DH agree to look into ivf, keep dropping hints, sure he will come round. Hey who knows, u might not even need to, :winkwink:

Stay positive schoolteacher, you are PUPO remember, your little twins are nicely snuggled in now, I'm sure xx


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi Ladies :D

Thinking of you schoolteacher :flower: got my everything crossed for you :D

g3mz - must be so good to be so close to your EC. Are you still on Suprecur?
Wondering how long you had to inject Suprecur and the Gonal F? I don't want 2 injections a day!
Let us know how your scan goes :thumbup:

nimbec - Sounds like your getting close to winning him round but as you have been having more side effects from the clomid this time could it be a good sign?

bumski - I know how the wait for AF can feel. My last AF was late when I was waiting for it so I could start bcp. It will come :thumbup:

AFM - I went for the lesson on the injections on Monday and I managed to push the needle into my stomach by myself. (I have a problem with injections and don't like needles. I never look when having any bloods taken.)
Was proud of myself and surprised how it didn't hurt. But then started worrying about Tuesday's first injection. Passed out after my last few injections. I'm ok with needles like blood tests and giving blood but when something is being forced through the needle into my system my brain has a hard time with it - no idea why! I was fine until age of 16! Decided to do the injection early in the morning so I wouldn't have long to worry about it after getting out of bed but knew I'd be wobbly after it so had to get ready for work before the injection. That gave me half hour to panic! Time came:cry:, needle came out:cry:, alcohol wipe (hate that smell!) out and then lots of hesitation with the needle against my stomach.:cry: Deep breath and told myself "Come on, I have to do this, I don't have a choice" and pushed in the needle. That was ok but then the worst bit - having to push the plunger. Applied pressure, it wouldn't move, then suddenly it moved and it stung so of course stopped. A few "ow"'s and I managed to press the plunger very slowly down the rest of the way but of course I can't watch. Soon as the needle is in the ceiling becomes very interesting and it seems to take forever for the plunger to stop going down. But I have managed to do every injection so far myself and have not passed out. Had to sit down or lie in bed for a while but kept hold of my head. 3 injections done so I feel I have overcome the worst part of the IVF for me. I have beaten the injection and it feels great :thumbup: I don't wake up in the night now worrying about the injection :happydance: now looking forward to first scan on 24th and hope I can start Gonal F. :D

x :hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Good morning everyone!

Friday 13th and hoping it's a LUCKY day for ALL of you.

Thinking of you this morning schoolteacher, I have every finger and toe crossed for you and I'm sure I will be checking on all day for your good news, sending you all the luck in the world today :flower:

G3mz, fx you have some great follies at your scan, hope it all goes your way today :winkwink:

Tryandwish, glad you are coping with your injections, I understand what u say about pushing the plunger, I agree that's the scary part. Only 11 days until your scan now :happydance:

Nimbec, hopefully you have ov and you are in your tw
w, fx this is your month Hun x

How you doing pcct? Hope you are good x

Afm, af is finally here with full force so I will call the clinic today and start stimms tomorrow, scary but exciting!


----------



## schoolteacher

Well ladies its finally a...:bfp::bfp::bfp:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: 

Can't believe it! We are absolutely over the moon and in shock! I have never ever ever seen two pink lines before, I keep staring at them and checking but there there! Thought it would be such a cliche to be 3rd time lucky-I've only ever known disapointment, how could it possibly be any different??
Its not sinking in yet!!!!! but i'm so 
DH cried, I cried!! This was all at 5.30am as thats when I needed a wee!!!!!
I can't put into words how I feel......

Ladies I just want to say thank-you for all your support it means a lot!!

try andwish-well done for doing your injections, don't underestimate how big an achievement that is! I haven't done any! But guess what noe I'm gonna have to as I'm on Heparing and DH goes away for a week soon!!!!!xx

Bumski-yay for starting stimms-exciting!!! its gonna get busy in here soon!!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## bumski

OMG! I can't put into words how happy I am for you!!!!!!! Have to b quick as starting work but wanted to tell u how absolutely over the moon I am for you, u gonna b a mummy!!!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

:dance: I'm gonna be a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

School teacher wow congratulations!!!!! Yey you will be the most fantastic mommy!!! You so deserve it!!!!!!!! Keep in touch!


----------



## schoolteacher

Of course I will! I'm not going anywhere! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh school teacher it could be twins eeeeek!


----------



## pcct

Woo hoo huge congratulations ur finally guna be a mummy so happy for I both that it worked this time for u : hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

I know-scary but exciting thought!! Rang clinic and booked scan already-just over a 3 week wait, its on 9th August! Oh and best news ever..............my recipient lady rang just before me, she is pregnant too!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## nimbec

WOW schoolteacher double celebrations!!!!!!!!! I'm so so so happy for you, truely how fantastic you have really cheered me up!!!!!!!!!

I'm CD13 today and no sign of 0 yet but its ok as don't normally 0 till CD17/18 that is if i actually o at all lol! 

I'm happy too as oh has said he will think about us getting started earlier yey its progress! Even if he says no at least he's coming around to the idea rather than waiting another 2 months! I think he wants the non nutty me back rather tahn clomid me haha

Hope you have the most fabulous day - relax now take it easy and enjoy your little bean!


----------



## g3mz

:happydance: omg!!! Congratulations school teacher!! :happydance:
Our first BFP in the thread!! :thumbup: so so happy for you!! 

Bumski yay for starting stimming!! :)

Nimbec glad to hear your oh is coming around to the idea of starting sooner!! :thumbup:

Tryandwish I know exactly how you are feeling I'm still not coping well with the needles!! And yes sadly I'm still on suprecur to but lowered to 20 along with gonal f so 2 injections a day :cry:

Pcct how r u??

Afm I had a scan today 10 follies one side 8 on the other but not quite big enough yet :( back for a scan on Monday and prob in on Wednesday for egg collection! I know I should be excited but I'm a little disappointed I have to wait until then coz I'm feeling really uncomfortable now but I should be used to the waiting by now but i still don't like it lol


----------



## pcct

hey g3 am good thanks :) 
Not long then for ur egg collection :) soon u will be getting a bfp :) 
how are u?


----------



## Tryandwish

CONGRATULATIONS SCHOOLTEACHER :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It must feel so amazing to see those 2 pink lines and to know your recipient has done it too :D Me and my DH are very happy for you. :happydance:

G3mz - It might be a bit more waiting but you're so close now! 

bumski - Hope your stimms go well :thumbup:

pcct - How are you doing?

nimbec - Your CD18 will be here in no time! :dust: for your 2ww

AFM - I know its not long until my scan but its still quite a few needles away :wacko: This mornings injection was bad. Put the needle in and it really hurt. Held it but it wouldn't settle so had to remove it and try the other side. It was fine then and was the best jab yet but where I tried first was hurting me for a few hours. Guess I caught a nerve :cry: Hope I don't do it again!

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Tryandwish that sounds horrible :( do you mind me asking ladies what type of injection are the...do the go subcutaneous ie just under the skin so needle goes in at an angle or into the muscle ie needle goes in vertically. I'm a nurse so just wondering...by rights this should mean i can do my own but oh no its sooooo deffirent doing it to your self i will be battling with my innerself for sure!!

Hope you are all ok! oh is out fishing for the day so i'm going to instigate conversation tonight in the hope that he agrees we can start....lets hope he catches a fish so he's in a good mood! mind you i normally hope he doesn't as i don't really like the thought of it!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi nimbec! The injections are subcutaneous so the needle goes in at a right angle to your belly. I think that the laides doing them themselves are really brave! DH does all mine, but as I said the other day-he goes away for a week soon...eeekkkk!!!!! I hope you can talk DH round!  x

Tryandwish your doing so well with the injections! its funny how some hurt more than others, my DH says that sometimes they go in easy and other times theres a real resistance and those are the one that hurt!!! When is scan? x

G3mz-that an excellent amount of follies!Not long now, it does get very uncomfy and its so annoying when they keep you holding on, your like 'Nooooooooooooo!' Not much longer, you are going to be the next one on this thread pupo! xx

Hi pcct! Forgive me but what is the next step for you? x

Hi bumski! I hope I haven't missed anyone! Hope your all having a good weekend lovely egg sharers! xxxxx


----------



## pcct

Hey schoolteacher .. am just waiting to hear from the hospital to go for my final op ( tube clipped ) :( then once thats all done with i will go straight onto screening tests for egg sharing :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Excellent, so your waiting on a date? We're always waiting! x


----------



## pcct

yeah just waiting for the app letter to drop thru my door :D Hate waiting ! waiting game for us all :shrug: but always worth the wait :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Definately! I'm testing my new tickers-never thought I would have them! only 247 days to go, ha ha!!!!


----------



## pcct

:wohoo: i was wondering when u where guna put them up hehe looking good :)


----------



## nimbec

School teacher i'm still really excited for you!!!! YAY!!!!

Ladies a little tip from me as a nurse for injecting (sorry if you already know this but if u dont it really does make a difference!) How you insert the needle can make a difference. The needles are designed so that the sharp end is cut at a 45 degree angle. If you insert the needle with the cut angle facing towards the skin, this will be painful. However, if you insert it with the cut angle facing upwards the point will be inserted into the skin first and so will be less painful. If still struggling - with children we put ice on the site for a minuite this numbs it a bit and then doesnt hurt! 

Hope you don't think im interfering!!!! 

Hope you are all well!!


----------



## nimbec

Quick update I just got my pos opk cd14 I have never o'd this early YAY!! fx its a good sign!!


----------



## pcct

Thats fab news nim :happydance:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks for the tip nimbec, makes sense and no not interfering at all! Very useful will try it with the heparin X

Excellent news on positive opk! Cd14 that's fab, I never ovulated that early either due to pcos and therefore stupid long cycles! X


----------



## bumski

YAY loving the ticker schoolteacher! Has it started to sink in yet? Did you do anything different this cycle or is there any advice you can pass on as trying to give this a really good go but there are so many do's and dont's to remember.

Great news on the pos opk nimbec, like schoolteacher I never got a pos until very late, usually about cd 40ish, and only a few times in 5 years! Hope u caught that egg Hun :winkwink:

Hey pcct, hope yr app comes through soon so you can get stuck in with ivf, what exactly is it for? Hope it's a quick simple one for you 

Hope your scan goes well g3mz, looking forward to your update, hopefully not long until EC and you will be PUPO! :happydance:

How is everything going with you tryandwish, hope your injections are going ok, Sounds horrible about the one the other day, ouch! 

AFM iv done 2 so far, one being in the toilets of restaurant last night which was strange but going ok. It's fostimon 150iu daily, I keep getting dizzy spells, not sure if it's the meds or not and been very tired. Go in on we'd for blood test and 23rd for scan, EC should be 25th all being well! X


----------



## pcct

thanks :hugs: i will be getting my tubes clipped - they say gives me a even better chance of the ivf to work :)

hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## g3mz

Hello ladies :flower:

This thread has been so positive I almost didn't want to write this update :(

As you know my last scan fri showed 18 follies things were looking good!!
Today's scan was not so good!! Apparently my ovaries have gone one behind the other!! (never even knew that was possible) and they can now only see 9 follies and 10 is the cut off for egg share!! :cry:

It was awful they called the doctor into the scan and they were silent then whispering they asked me to go back to the waiting room and after what felt like forever the doctor called me in to explain!

She said I no longer have the 10 follies required to egg share and asked if I wanted to keep them for myself and pay for the treatment(which we are not in the position to do) or end Ivf now

I asked if I could just give my lady all the eggs as I don't see the point in us both suffering at least I would get some comfort in knowing I've still helped her!
They then said if I agree to do that and it turns out 8 follies contain an egg then we can go ahead with 4eggs each but not to get my hopes up!!

So I'm about to take the trigger shot in half an hour then I'm in by 8am on Wednesday morning!! Feel like I've been hit by a bus at the mo total shock!!:cry: 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## nimbec

g3mz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry about your follies grrrrr BUT you never know if you end up with 4 each i'm guessing thats better than none. i'm not totally sure how it works but i'm pleased that they took time to explain to you and have poss given you another option. I'm assuming that some follies may not contain eggs? It was such a kind gesture offering all your eggs to your donor you really are an amazing person!!!!! Can you try again if this cycle is not sucessful? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pcct

sending u lots of :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

I am devastated but I'm more shocked that they thought I would just end it, I thought long and hard before deciding to become an egg sharer why would I put us both through this pain!! Also I am fortunate enough to already have 2 children if I can help somebody else to become a mother I'm more than willing! 
I wish it was 2moro I was going in having for egg collection an extra day to over think isn't going to help!! 
I'm trying not to stress to much about it but it's hard and my dh is away working so we have only spoken on the phone he will be back in a few hours can't wait to see him for a hug! :(


----------



## nimbec

I'm not sure there is anything I can say to make you feel better hun but i just wanted to say i'm thinking of you and praying you have enough eggs! (((HUGS)))


----------



## bumski

Oh g3mz that is awful, how can your follies just "disappear"?
What an amazing thing you are offering to do, I understand where your coming from but don't give up all hope yet, you have 9 follies and there is a chance you will get 9 eggs, so one more than you need! 
If you were to let your lady have them all this cycle are you not entitled to a free go for yourself? I'm 99% sure this is what my clinic told me, not the best solution as you are so close but worth a phone call. 
Will be thinking of you tomorrow Hun, I hope with everything you get a great outcome!
Sending loads of hugs your way :hugs::hugs::hugs:Xxx


----------



## g3mz

Like you Bumski I also thought I would be entitled to a free cycle as I remembered being told in our consultation but even tho a minimum of 8 eggs r needed to qualify for egg share it's 10 follicles that r required! Really sucks :( 
From what I can remember ( I was crying so much I could hardly hear what was being said) I asked what had happened to the other follies and she said they might be smaller and behind the 9 they have counted and that coz egg retrieval is guided by scan they can only retrieve what they can see!! It's just so unfair I can't understand how this has happened!


----------



## bumski

Oh Hun that sounds so unfair! I can't believe it! I hope so much that you have atleast 8 eggs so you can still share, I'm keeping my fx for you tomorrow, try not to worry too much, yet another downside to all this, we have no control over any of it, but there 'is' still a chance. Try to stay positive if you can, I know, easier said than done :hugs: xxx


----------



## pcct

keeping everything crossed for u hun!!!! thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## Becktoria

Hi everyone not been on here in a long while. First of all schoolteacher congratulations on your news, you give me so much hope!! Xx

I need a little advice, as some of you know I had a stillborn daughter last year, mmc in feb and then got told I had blocked tubes. So my hubby and I decided we wanted to go down egg share route. I then got pregnant again but sadly ended in an ectopic. I had to take methotrexade injection on 26th June. After taking this you can't ttc for 3 months. So ladies, do you suggest I wait the 3 months before contacting clinic or contact them now to get ball rolling and to see if we get accepted? Not sure what to do and I'm desperate to try and get my 2013 rainbow. Also I pcct I read your post saying that you are having your tubes clipped, have egg share clinic advised/done this or your own gynae? I really don't want to risk another ectopic so I'm not sure if I'm best having this done too.

Any advise would be brilliant thanks xxxx


----------



## pcct

Hey i would deffo recommend getting ur tubes tied as u will have such a greater chance of the ivf to work and u will 100% reduce getting another ectopic of course! I had teh option to get it done at the clinic or my own hospital i opted to get it done at my own hospital as it is only 5 mins away the clinic is 1hr and half away. But if u do go down the ivf/ egg share route with blocked tubes u will be told to have them clipped so the embro doesnt go into damaged tube if that makes sense ? 

I have been held back on treatment due to waiting for app to get my op so i would deffo say get on the fne asap and get the ball rolling :)


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone just a quick one!
I havnt long come out of theatre I had 7 eggs but they have given 4 to my lady and let me keep 3 so I have a little bit of hope to cling to! Now the agonising wait until 2moro to see if any of them fertilise!! Xx


----------



## pcct

Aw that is good g3 that they have let u continue with 3 eggs.. only takes 1 and ur chances r good :) thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Hey g3mz, I'm so so over the moon you have some eggs!!!! I know a couple who had only 1 egg and 1 sperm! And would you believe they actually ended up with twins! 3 is 3 times the amount on a 'normal' cycle, GL Hun, now you get yourself rested I think you have had an emotional couple of days xxx

Had blood test today, went slightly messy as ended up with pains and aches down to my fingertips, and also a lot of swelling on my arm straight away but apparently just bleeding under the skin, all fine now. Clinic rung and told me to start inj num2 tonite and I have to go in on sat for more blood and a scan! Getting closer! :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

G3 thats great news and as the other ladies have said it only takes one! i've got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Tryandwish

Awww g3mz. Sorry I haven't been on last few days. Don't know what to say except repeat everyone else! You have got 3 which is better than none. Sending you all the best wishes and loads of good luck. :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:

Becktoria - If your really worried about another ectopic I would seriously look further into having your tubes tied. If it was me, I think I would be on the phone to the clinic for advice and to find out how soon tests can begin as they can take a while. Sooner they start the better as the waiting is so frustrating.

schoolteacher - LOVE your tickers :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well :thumbup:

AFM - Injections are going well. Still doing them myself and not always having to sit/lie down afterwards. Only 6 more until my first scan and hopefully stimms :happydance:

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz - When do you hear about the fertilisation? I have the day off work tomoz so I can check in regularly for updates. Will be thinking of you. :hug:

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Good luck for fertilisation G3!! 

Tryandwish greatnews that you are managing your own injections - time should move a little quicker for you now :) 

Bumski thats horrid ugh well at least you are ok now!

Well as if the 2ww isn't long enough.....FF changed my 0 day from cd14 to cd16 today making me only 3dpo not 5dpo. Interestingly tho my reflexologist thought was going to have a double 0 this month and now my chart shows 2 rises.....what do you think? Its so confusing! BUT this should mean that i did actually 0....! 

Hope you are all ok!!


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone just a quick update from me!
The clinic rang 1 of our eggs fertilised now it's another agonising wait to see if it survives until 2moro! If it does I'm having it put back 2moro!! I'm in a lot of pain didn't realise how sore I would feel after egg collection!
Thank you all for your support it really means a lot!

Hope everyone is well!! Xx


----------



## nimbec

Thats fantastic news hun i'll keep everything crossed for you. I'm so sorry your in a lot of pain :( Just think it will all be worth it for that BFP. Try to stay relaxed I know this must be almost impossib le i cannot imagine all the emotions that are going through your head atm ((HUGS))


----------



## bumski

That's fantastic news g3mz!! Sending you loads of luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking off you, sorry your in pain, I hope you feel well soon, don't forget to get plenty of rest hun xx

Hey nimbec, two ov!! That's great! Wow twice the chance to catch it ay? GL!

Hi tryandwish, Not long now until stimms! Sounds like you are becoming a pro at this lol! 

Any news yet pcct? Hopefully not too much longer for you now.

Hi bektoria, I don't know anything about getting tubes clipped etc, I would def start the journey for ivf ASAP though as it seems to take forever, GL

How are you getting on schoolteacher, any symptoms yet Hun? X

AFM I started my other jab last night and had allergic reaction, it burned quite a bit too so dr recommends antihistamines tonight and call them tomorrow to let them know how I got on, well off to do it now but really nervous as I had a big lump last night!


----------



## pcct

Good luck and will be thinking of u :dust:

Nothing yet no :( am going to docs on monday tho as i have been in so much pain lower tummy think its with my tubes been swelling and the fluid as i have been having clear discharge really bad as well when ever am in pain :(


----------



## Becktoria

Thanks for the replies ladies. Just got all my paperwork from GP today from stillbirth/miscarriages Lap and dye findings , blood work,etc so wanted to wait before I rang so I had everything. If they advise to have tubes clipped then that's what I will do. I will do anything. I dont know anyone who has taken methotrexade and then went on to ivf to ask for any info, I no its a very potent drug that's why u can't ttc for 3 months and wasn't sure if it would effect any tests I would need to have. So going to bite the bullet and ringtomorrow. 
G3mz I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you. Wishing you lots of luck, wil be looking out for your news :) xxxx


----------



## g3mz

I have to say again thank you all for your support!! :flower:
It's nice to be able to post some good news 2day :thumbup:
I am now PUPO with one beautiful 4 cell embryo! :happydance:
I feel on top of the world to have got this far! Now just praying it sticks!!
Especially as we were told that dh sperm was so poor this time that it's likely scar tissue is forming after his vasectomy reversal so he was devastated by that but the way things have been lately we have beaten so many odds lets hope it's ment to be :winkwink:


----------



## nimbec

G3mz YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOu so deserve it!!!!!! Fx it sticks - plssss take it easy now hopefully you will be announcing a bfp in a couple of weeks!! Have they told you when to test? Also just a quicki could they not do a tesa on oh where they go in and take sperm out directly....if needed - LETS PRAY YOU DONT!!!!!!


----------



## bumski

Oh g3mz that's fantastic, this little one is def meant to be, you have come this far!! Sending loads of hugs to you! X

Hi bektoria, you have been through so much! So much stronger than I could be.
It won't hurt to give them a call and atleast you will have a timescale so you know where you are. Hopefully you can get the ball rolling ASAP. X

Pcct I would try and find out what the pains and discharge is coming from, hopefully nothing too bad but you don't want to be in pain hun, hope you get some answers x

AFM nothing much to report, cetrotide inj was ok so just waiting for scan tomorrow, will update once I'm back. 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all on my phone do just a Quickie! Congrats g3mz on being pupo! My DH had a vr too, don't worry they always choose the best sperm! X
I'm ok just tired! X


----------



## bumski

Hey schoolteacher glad you are ok, bet you can't wait for your scan has it become real yet? 

How are you doing g3mz? Hope your getting some rest x

Back from my scan, she counted 29 follies measuring between 11.5 - 16.5, she seemed pleased with that but I am at a risk of OHSS as my estrogen levels were slightly high on wed so waiting to get a call back with today's results, really hope they stay ok as it will mean cancelling the whole cycle! Fx though


----------



## pcct

got everything crossed for u hun - wow this thread is so positive everyone is doing so good :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Bumski that's a fab amount of follies! Keep drinking plenty to keep ohss away! Don't worry I'm sure it will be fine, I was a risk all 3 times but luckily managed to keep it away, phew! gL! As for me no it doesn't feel real yet! I have done 5 tests now, including one today as I just need to reassure myself I'm still pregnant! dH thinks I'm silly, he's like 'your pregnant' but I just keep thinking am I still pregnant!!! X

G3mz- how u feeling pupo lady? X

Evening everyone else! Hope your having a good weekend? Oh I almost forgot, DH isn't away yet but I decided to try doing my injection tonight and I did it! First time ever! And first time in almost 6 weeks DH hasn't had to do it! Very proud of myself lol! It didn't hurt a bit! X


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi Everyone

I don't get as much time for the computer as I would like :(

g3mz - Congratulations on being pupo :wohoo: Whens your otd?

schoolteacher - Well done on doing your injection. I imagine you find it easier to do it yourself? The hardest bit is pushing the plunger down the first time but then its all fine :D I couldn't let DH do mine now as I wouldn't have control on the plunger. If it stings I stop for a second and then carry on pushing the plunger slower. Do you think you'll try and do more yourself?

bumski - Got my FX that you don't get OHSS. Your so close now :happydance:

pcct - Hope your feeling better soon and the doc can help with the pain.

Becktoria - How did the call go? What did the clinic say?

nimbec - How are you doing?

Quick question for schoolteacher and g3mz. How did you both find the EC? Was it painful at the time? I'll be fine with soreness afterwards but not sure I could lay still if it hurts at the time they are retrieving. Seen the procedure on youtube and don't like that needle!!! :nope:

AFM - No new news. Injections of Suprecur still going well and scan on Tues at 11.30am :D oh yeah, g3mz and schoolteacher, did you find the Suprecur made your period lighter? I have had the cramps but no where near my usual flow.:shrug:

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

Wow Bumski that's a lot of follies! How r u feeling? Hope your results came back ok!! Ivf is one worry after another enough to drive us crazy!!:wacko:

Well done on injecting yourself school teacher!! That's one thing I do not miss at all!!

Nimbec they did mention they could do tesa but no guarantee they would find anything and also not sure if I would be accepted to egg share again so with the cost of Ivf plus the drugs, tese and still prob icsi there is no chance we could do it so this is really our only chance!!

I've got the photo of my embie on my phone and can't stop looking at it and hoping its not the last time il see it!!
I did feel bad that my lady only got 4 eggs to but at least one of hers must have fertilised coz I was told she was in for transfer Friday afternoon!! 

The wait is killing me already!! :wacko:

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## g3mz

Hi tryandwish!! I found egg collection a lot easier than expected!! It was transfer I didn't like!! having to be poked and proded with a full bladder was not nice at all!!
And yes my period was lighter than usual. 
Forgot to say before my official test date is 2/8 :)


----------



## g3mz

Hi tryandwish!! I found egg collection a lot easier than expected!! It was transfer I didn't like!! having to be poked and proded with a full bladder was not nice at all!!
And yes my period was lighter than usual. 
Forgot to say before my official test date is 2/8 :)


----------



## Tryandwish

Thanks g3mz - :D makes me feel better that EC isn't so bad :) and glad I'm not only one with lighter flow than usual. Feels like the Suprecur is actually doing something. Sounds silly but been wondering if I've been injecting right as I haven't had much in the way of side effects. Odd headache and really tired late afternoon but then can't sleep at bed time but don't know if thats due to the Suprecur or not.

2nd Aug will be here in no time :D 

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Tryandwish Im pleased you are ok and tho and things are moving along nicely! 

Bumski wow lots of follies great news! 

G3mz I have got everything crossed for you..when do you plan on testing? 

As for me well waiting in 2ww apparently you can't see double o on a chart do it may not have been but the one o is great. Had a huge temp dip yesterday tho do I'm not overly hopeful :( I think I'll be having first appt to get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks as oh kind of agreed that we can get all tests done :) hope he won't change his mind!!! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone hope your all ok!!!


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone,

Nimbec, how is the 2ww treating you? Any symptoms yet?

G3mz, wow your otd will be here in no time, think I will be like you and keep looking at embie, otd is the bit that scares me the most!

Well done for doing your own inj tryandwish, when do you start stimms?

Thanks pcct, how are you doing Hun? The worst part is being in limbo, one thing ya would think we get used to is waiting but we never do.

Don't blame ya for keeping testing schoolteacher, you deserve to see those lines Hun, would love to see your progression

Clinic rang and told me to reduce my dose from 150 to 112.5 last night, bk in on mon so will know more then, xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone :) been feeling loads now! I know waiting is so horrible just want to get the hospital app thru ASAP so i can get moving on. I just can't stop thinking about it all and the longer am sitting here waiting the more crap am reading on line :haha: i cant just have 1 day i dont think about it constantly lol


----------



## bumski

I know what you mean, it's so hard not to let it take over, and trust me it's done that a few times with me, I started actively ttc again when I was 25 and I'm 31 in a couple of weeks, was never on bcp after dd so all in all it's been a long time.
I feel for you waiting, if this doesn't work this time I will be right bk there myself as I took quite a bit to convince Dh to give egg sharing a go.
Did they give you a time scale as to when you should get your app?
X


----------



## nimbec

Thank you its so nice to feel not alone :( They said to call as soon as AF arrives and should get an appt quickly....lets hope so! I've kind of forced oh into getting the tests started with the idea that it will take ages to sort out BUT at least i feel like we are doing something positive and getting the ball rolling. he's not the type i can push too hard otherwise he will just dig his heels in, so slowly slowly LOL 

I'm 31 on 1st aug too so i totally relate to how your feeling!


----------



## pcct

Yeah deffo it can ne so hard some days! So u have been ttc about same time as me just over 6 Years :( at first I didn't have a clue about ivf it's all new to me and can be really scary! I only just found out about egg share from few girls on here done some research then spoke to oh about it he was a bit un sure about it at first a well as he didn't no exacty what is envolved. 

Well am hoping to at least here something in the next 7 weeks as it normally takes about 12 weeks after being refered and was about 5 weeks ago I was at clinic so hope not too long


----------



## bumski

Nimbec u should never feel alone in this, we all go through it over and over, I still get down because sometimes I feel like it takes over and I know how blessed I am to already have my dd, 
We are all always here if ya just want to get things off your chest, god knows I have at times (blush)
My birthday is the 8th!! So close ;)

Pcct my Dh was the same, he was not keen on egg sharing at first but after lots of persuading ( about 12 months) he finally came round, he's told me we should only try once but trying not to think to much about it. 
Yeah feels like iv wasted so much time ttc, if I knew it's never going to happen I Gould just give up but there is always that 'what if?' in my head.
I'm just grateful for this website, it's been quite a rock to me, GL Hun, not long now x


----------



## Tryandwish

bumski - I have first scan on Tues 24th and hopefully start stimms then. :happydance:

pcct - I was unemployed for a while and it all got a bit on top of me. DH was at work and I was just online most of the day on forums and researching and ended up getting completely obsessed! I was happy on the sofa all day and wasn't seeing my friends enough but I found it was stressing me out. I was thinking of nothing else and ended up banning myself from anything ttc related online. I relaxed a bit more then.

nimbec - Hope your AF arrives soon and on time so you can get your first appointment sorted. It does feel better when you get to that first appointment. :thumbup:

schoolteacher - any real symptoms yet?

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Wow 12 months is a long time - we have only found in in april we needed ivf all the past years we just kept trying and trying thinking it was guna happen and i just couldnt pick up the courage to go to the docs glad i finally did but like u say u just feel u have wasted so much time trying .

I think it makes u worse if u are just sitting in all day on ya own as u end up going into deep thought and just sitting online most of the day 
It can be so hard most days and yeah i am all so glad i found this page :)


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone it really is so good not to feel alone in this!! Hope you are all ok today and the pma is still kicking in!!


----------



## pcct

It does feel so good not to feel alone and such great support chatting to other ladies going thru the same :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Well scan went well, a little TOO well perhaps. I have LOADS of follies apparently, this time she didn't give me the number, apparently they are ready for collection now but the soonest they can do is wed. Waiting for blood results though

Just as typing that the clinic has called back! :( my estrogen has come back at 27000 and should be under 20000!
The dr has advised I freeze all on wed! Gutted :(
I have to stop the fostimon and just have cetrotide and trigger at half 9. They have given me a different trigger as the one I had will make me ill.

She said depending on how I am and how many embies by day 5 they will probably freeze them for another cycle. Frustrated isn't the word! Oh well bk to the waiting game girls, I should stop moaning and get on with it lol xx


----------



## nimbec

Oh no hun that must be sooooooo frustrating, however at least you have lots and lots of follies to be frozen! Thats a good thing! Will they just give u less stimms next cycle? i'm assuing thats the plan? or is there any chance you can contine this cycle??

I'm originally from near your area i'm from derbyshire! which hospital are you using?


----------



## bumski

I'm at MFS in Manchester, derby not too far away from me ;)

My follies are big enough for collection so no more stimms for me, she said my ovaries looked like two bunches of grapes, some measuring over 20mm already!
She seemed surprised I'm not in pain, feel a bit tender but presume everyone would, anyway on wed they will still continue as normal and do EC then they will keep an eye on embies, depending on the amount and how I'm feeling will depend on the next step, she said if only 1 or 2 remain then if I'm not ill they will CONSIDER putting ONE back but as it stands the dr is advising we just freeze them!

The words pi**ed off! Springs to mind but on all honesty this doesn't suprise me as AMH was so high,
I don't really know how a frozen transfer works but I presume there is no stimms in that cycle, just hoping it will not affect me sharing again as I have no other back up plan xx


----------



## nimbec

Grrrr that must be frustrating lets keep everything crossed that they allow you to have at least one put back!!!! Make sure you 'beg' if needs be ;) 

I can't imagine it would affect your egg sharing chances just next time they wouldnt give u as strong meds! 

Keep in touch - i bet your willing the time away xx


----------



## bumski

Yeah a bit lol, what will be will be I suppose, it's not over yet so searching the net to find ways to reduce estrogen quickly, slim chance but will try anything!

X


----------



## nimbec

Good idea hun anything is worth a go! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Tryandwish

Aww bumski, I got everything crossed for you that you can either find a way to drop your oestrogen or it works out so you can have one embie back. I can only imagine the frustration you must be feeling. :hug: I would be very surprised if this affects your chances for another egg share scheme in the future. You produce enough eggs and like nimbec said I would expect they will alter your medication plan.

As frustrateing and difficult as this must be just be glad you over reacted to the drugs instead of under reacting and having the whole thing cancelled completely. You have options and still a chance of getting your BFP real soon :thumbup:

Will be thinking of you weds.

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

Bumski i really hope your levels are better for you and all goes well!

I just had to post i'm so unbelievably excited i have my first appointment booked London womens clinic Swansea YEY!!!! 7th August for scan and semen analysis and see consultant yey yey yey I actually feel like i'm getting somewhere.. 

However oh is less than impressed about having to do his sample there and then - blooming men!! I assume they make it the least embarrassing as possible for them.......how did your oh's cope? I'm just hoping he's be ok and not get stage fright lol!! 

Hope you are all ok!! what comes after the first appt? Is that where you start planning and taking bc pill? I'm due to start another clomid round the week before i go....should i take it or not? Sorry to as silly questions!!!


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

Tryandwish hope your scan goes well so you can start Stims :thumbup:

Fx for you Bumski for 2moro!! Hope you get to have one put back!! :hugs:

Yay nimbec so excited for you :happydance: everyone is very nice in the clinic!! And when you walk in its like you have walked into another world it's so much nicer than the rest of the hospital!! 
Like your oh mine was very nervous but the nurses were down to earth so he just made a joke of it!! They will give you the option to go in with him. My oh didn't like that the room is directly behind reception but he got over it! After scan and sample they let you go away for a bit then back to see the consultant.

The next step for me was to go back on 2nd day of my period for an amh blood test think that was £90 if I remember correctly. As you can see its just more and more waiting :wacko:
But the ball is rolling now!! And even tho there had been so much waiting looking back now it hasn't been that long really!!

As for the clomid question I'm sorry I have no idea but if you ring the clinic I'm sure they would be able to help you!!

As for me 2ww driving me insane :wacko: pain has eased now on sat/sun I had bad shooting pains!! I am VERY bloated tho but I've read a lot of people get like this of cylogest pessaries it's cruel tho I look about 6 months pregnant! 
I tested my trigger out........ I know I'm naughty and impatient lol but it's out of my system now!! Just hope I get to see a positive test again soon!!


----------



## bumski

Tryandwish, thankyou I so hope your right and until they tell mr otherwise there is still a chance of transfer this cycle, they will check for abdominal fluid tomorrow as it's a sign of OHSS so fx it's all ok x

Nimbec that's fantastic news!!! Oh has always hated going his part but I think they have it easy really, I find it quite funny watching him sweat over it as he is now lol ( I know I'm cruel. Lol) love him really x

G3mz I don't blame you for testing out your trigger atleast you know when you see them two lines again they are for real, look forward to your BFP Hun x

Will update when I'm back tomorrow xx


----------



## nimbec

g3mz the 2ww is a horrible time but just remember you are PUPO :) 

Tryandwish hope your ok have you had your scan today? 

Bumski best of luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumski

Well my news is expected really :nope:

Good news is they collected 32 eggs so 16 each for me and my lady :happydance:
But they found fluid so all my embies will have to be frozen as I'm now high risk for OHSS! Wounded!

I was kinda prepared for this though, my lining was a bit thin too so he said he will help with this on my FET which makes me feel a little better.

Hope your scan has gone well tryandwish, GL Hun xx


----------



## pcct

WOW 32 eggs!!!!! no need to worry about having less eggs with u :O that is amazing the highest i have seen yet! 
I understand u will have more waiting but at least u no they r guna do it right for u and get ur lining thicker ect for when u go for et


----------



## bumski

Thankyou pcct you are right x
Just feeling a bit deflated but I'm going to get myself fit and healthy now as I feel massive and will give me something to concentrate on in the meantime 

How are you doing Hun? X


----------



## pcct

yeah u will hun but get ur self all sorted first of all :hugs:
am doing ok thank you! did they say when u can go in for transfer>?


----------



## bumski

Will have to have a full natural cycle first I think, pain as I only get af naturally roughly every 3 months, hopefully can bring it on with meds but not sure x


----------



## nimbec

Bumski ((HUGS)) well at least you will have a perfect lining and you are still in with a go just more and more waiting - thinking of you!! fx they'll let u induce af!!!


----------



## bumski

Thanks nimbec, hey how many dpo are you now? X


----------



## nimbec

no probs hun i'm only 9dpo caved and tested today bfn!! too early i know but hey couldnt resist!!


----------



## bumski

Oh yeah, still too early, don't blame you for testing though I'm always like that. Fx for you Hun, not long now hopefully ;) x


----------



## g3mz

Sorry to hear you had to have your eggs frozen bumski but wow you had a good number of eggs!! I know waiting will be hard but best to give yourself the best chance possible:thumbup:
Nimbec like you I keep testing knowing its to early but I just can't help myself!!

Hope everyone else is well :flower:

Afm I'm just waiting :coffee: was feeling confident up until yesterday now I think iv brought myself back down to earth a bit just incase it hasnt worked xxxxx


----------



## bumski

Oh don't worry yourself g3mz, your still way too early yet. It's so frustrating hoping all the time isn't it? X

Clinic rung, I have 8 fertilised! She said it's a good number because so many eggs were collected it means a lot are not mature. They will call back on sat if they feel they have to freeze then but she said she quite confident there will be some that make it to blast on mon, they will let me know how many they freeze. Just have to hope atleast 3 do incase any don't survive the freeze. Crikey, all this waiting and wondering, and then I wait again for a couple of months for transfer :(
Hopefully it will be worth it in the end.

GL with all you testers in the meantime, I'm keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi bumski! Sorry you gonna have to freeze, well done on 8 fertilised you should get some lovely blasts from that I'm sure! Pain about having to wait though, but good if they can get your lining thicker as this cycle where I got my BFP was with the thickest lining I had had!

G3mz- I never tested early on an ivf cycle (I did on the time on natural ones lol!) coz I was too scared! 9dpo defo too early, I will never know at what day my BFP could have been picked up but I got it on14dpo. X

Hello ladies who are stimming, and ladies waiting to start! X x

AFM- got midwife appointment now on 14th August which is also my wedding anniversary! X


----------



## bumski

It's reassuring to know about your lining, that's what I keep clinging onto. 

Hey good sign your scan on your anniversary, I see twins ;) please don't forget we will love to see a pic, GL Hun x


----------



## nimbec

OH GOSH.....Well i'm not too excited as i'm terrified i'll loose it as i've had chemicals previously but i got my bfp this morning! Just as i had booked IVF appt! Off to docs for blood test and praying its a sticky bean!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly ladies tho i'm not excited yet as i darnt let myself as its so devastating when you loose them :( Also got some crampy feelings low in tummy - absolutley terrified :(


----------



## bumski

OMG nimbec that's absolutely amazing!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Please do not worry as every baby starts with a pos hpt and this is yours!!!! I'm so so so over the moon for you, that's the best news ever!!!
Masive congrats to you Hun, please try and relax and enjoy it. Cramps are perfectly normal and just baby getting comfy xxxxxxx


----------



## nimbec

thankyou Bumski, i'm trying to relax i'm just expecting the worst...then anything better is a bonus :) 

how are you feeling today?


----------



## bumski

Oh I'm feeling a lot better thankyou, still nervous to see how many make it to freeze but I suppose everyone will b the same. Once I know I will try and forget it for a while. Can u post a pic of your BFP? I love to see happy endings x how many dpo are you now?
Try not to worry Hun, you def deserve your sticky xx


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou Bumski i'll post it tomorrow as i need to upload to computer - I'm also terrified of jinxing it...havent changed my ticker yet lol I'm either 11dpo or 13dpo as FF changed its mind on my o date - but i dont mind either way!!!!


----------



## bumski

Oh Hun it's such good news, I understand you don't want to jinx it, not long now and you will miss af and it may sink in a little more for you then. Take care of yourself and enjoy it, great to see another BFP on this thread, ivf or not ;) we have another soon to be mummy!!!! Xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou Bumski i hope nobody thinks i'm an intruder!!! my first IVF appt is booked for 7th august and i'm not cancelling it just yet lol!!


----------



## bumski

Don't be silly! No matter how we get there we all have the same finishing line and I find it so encouraging when I hear stories like yours, it gives us all so much hope x
I feel a bit like that myself as don't have much to add now as I'm on hold but we are all on this journey together, plus I'm a nosey bugger and love to see what's going on with everyone else lol xx


----------



## g3mz

Fantastic news nimbec!! :happydance:
And like Bumski I love to hear what's happening with everyone! We all want the same thing and can relate to how others on here are feeling!! 
I found this thread a great support when things looked bad for me last week!
Wow just thought its been 1 week today since my transfer time is flying!
Even if things don't work out for me I will still be following this thread until everyone gets their BFP!! :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Congrats nimbec! Amazing news, it's because you booked the ivf appointment that this has happened! Far better this way than going through ivf! Rest up, I understand your worry-I'm still testing every few days - done 7 now, and have 4 left then I will try not to buy anymore! X

G3mz- when is otd? Xx

I'm off to France tomorrow for a week so may not get on here! I wanna see another BFP when I get back g3! X


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

How is everyone doing??

My official test date isn't until Thursday but today I had a moment of weekness and tested! In the middle of the day And got a faint bfp!! Trying not to get to excited am going to test again 2moro and hope the line gets darker!!


----------



## bumski

Oh wow this is so amazing, BFP!!!!!! Another on this thread! Massive massive congratulations to you g3mz! Xxxxx


----------



## g3mz

Thank you bumski! Trying not to get to excited yet coz I did another with fmu and the line is just as faint as yesterday? But I also did an Internet cheapie and that had a very faint line too?? Hmmm all this is driving me crazy :wacko:
I want to be excited I know some say a line is a line but I'm scared!! If the line had got darker I would feel more at ease! Will continue to test each morning until Thursday then see what the clinic say when I ring then! But I so hope this is it this is our only chance! Keeping everything crossed!! X


----------



## nimbec

G3mz OMG!!!!! A line is a line - CONGRATULATIONS!!! oooh keep us informed...plus maybe we could be bump buddies? 


Hope everyone else is ok? 

I have been poas everyday just incase lol i got a 2-3 on digi yesterday and today and lines are nearly as dark as control line so i'm praying this is a sticky bean!!!!!! 

I felt quite sick when i woke up this morning - i loved it haha who would ever have thought i'd enjoy feeling sick!


----------



## nimbec

g3mz do you think it would be worth letting the clinic know now? just incase they want to give you anything?


----------



## pcct

hey everyone :) sorry haven't popped in for a few days been so busy while being off work traveling all over to go see friends ect.. so today am having a little relaxing day and try to catch up on lots of things! 

Congrats on g3 getting ur bfp hun :happydance:

how is everyone else getting on?


----------



## bumski

Don't worry about lines Hun, it takes 48 hours to double and you're still early, enjoy it xx

AFM - clinic told me to ring at 12 to see how many blasts I have to freeze, so after an agonising wait I called just to be told that they will call me and let me know IF ANY have made it! I'm so so worried now as the same nurse had no problem telling me how many I had on day 3!
This waiting is killing me, it's bad enough knowing that I can't carry on for months but now I'm thinking none have survived! :(


----------



## pcct

aw bumski ur waiting to find out sounds so crap :( i have everything crossed for u that u have a good few to blast everything is crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Thankyou pcct x
Think it's time to put the kettle on lol
Have you had any news yet? X


----------



## pcct

yeah ill put kettle on as well and wait with u hope they dont leave u waiting too long!!

No haven't heard nothing yet :( can feel its guna drag and take ages b4 i hear anything :shrug:


----------



## bumski

Hey I may go through FET at the same time as your ivf ;) that would be nice. I think I will give them until 2pm and then call back, I just can't understand why they don't call me and let me know, x

Should be taking dd shopping but you can't get a signal in the shopping centre so I daren't go yet lol

Can you call them to find out when to expect your surgery? X


----------



## pcct

yeah that would be so nice :hugs: i think u will be on fet b4 i get started this is dragging for me lol - yeah id give them till 2 as well surly they cant keep u hanging on this long but maybe with this being them going to blast they may have to be 100% how many will make it to bast .. i wouldnt go out either until i got the call :haha:

I would call but i'll hold off till end of Aug then ill trying finding out what is happen but am looking into next yr b4 i get moving onto the the ivf as i havnt done any screening tests yet nor got an app with the councilor


----------



## bumski

Just become a stalker of yours Hun, well if all fails this time and I am able to egg share again we will be doing it next year too x


----------



## pcct

Least hope this yr is ur yr hun :) I suppose doing the screening tests shouldn't really add much more delay right?


----------



## pcct

Any news yet Hun?


----------



## bumski

Hi sorry I decided to take dd out, I called them back as was sick of waiting and they told me that THEY WILL CALL ME back! Oops sorry lol
Well she said it will probs be tomorrow so I know nothing, feel pushed aside as all 5 day transfers will have been done today for my lady so surely they knew how many she had. Oh well, nothing I can do. Think I was annoying them lol x


----------



## pcct

omg ur chuffin kidding!!? arggh i hate not having to know when u should aww u must be peed off right now


----------



## bumski

Oh just a bit, well I was but ov decided to forget it now til tomoz and have a glass of wine, booked time off work for bed rest but suppose a drink will do ;) lol xx


----------



## pcct

haha thats wat i like to hear :thumbup: am guna have just the one glass of wine tonight as well i cant handle my drink so one is enough :haha:


----------



## bumski

Sounds like me lol, make sure your oh spoils you rotten x


----------



## g3mz

Evening ladies :)

Nimbec how you feeling? No need for me to ring the clinic until Thursday as I'm already on cylogest and will continue with them now up until week 14 if all is well on Thursday! 

Bumski waiting is a killer! But I have everything crossed that you will have lots of lovely frosties!!

Pcct screening test didn't take that long it felt like it at the time, hours always feel like days when your waiting but all in all start to finish hasn't been that long!!

Afm me and dh are to scared to believe it until Thursday!! :wacko:


----------



## g3mz

I did a digi test at 5.30am this morn and was still shocked to see the word PREGNANT!! Think I can finally start believing it now :cloud9:


----------



## bumski

Oh g3mz that's brilliant!!!! Massive congratulations to you, I'm so happy for you. How are you feeling? X

Well I finally spoke to the embryologist and I have two frozen embies! I'm over the moon.
Follow up app on non to discuss the next step and he said they will consider transferring both! X


----------



## g3mz

That's great news bumski!! So happy for you! Hope you don't have to wait to long until they can transfer!! :)

I was feeling sick this morn that's why I got up and tested again but other than that no symptoms at all!! :)


----------



## bumski

symptoms are great though, makes it more real x
thanks g3mz, yeah im hoping because iv not been ill we can start sooner rather than later but reckon probs sept/oct time xx


----------



## nimbec

G3mz Yey congratulations!!!!!!!!!! 

Bumski great news on the embies and let's hope they get u in ASAP for transfer!!! You'll be the next pupo x


----------



## bumski

thanks nimbec, maybe a while yet but its ok xx


----------



## nimbec

G3mz we must be close in time? There must be a good vibe in wales over the last week!!! Have you worked out your due date yet? Mine is 7th April? 

Hope everyone else is ok - wishing you all lots of babydust!!


----------



## Tryandwish

OMG so many congratulations!

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to g3mz and nimbec on your BFP's and congratulations to bumski on your frosties :wohoo: :wohoo:

nimbec - Think I will be the same as you and be happy to wake up feeling sick (for a while anyway lol)

g3mz - You don't need it but good luck for you official test tomorrow :thumbup:

bumski - Do you only have to go through a natural cycle before FET or is there tests to do too to determine if your ready?

schoolteacher - Hope your holiday is going well and your getting some good relaxing time in :coffee:

Becktoria - How are things going for you?

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

AFM - This thread has been so positive for everyone I hope it brings me some luck too! Going well so far. Not been on here in so long because I had family down but had scan on 24th and started gonal F on 25th. Had scan today to check progress and they counted 10 follies on right and 5 follies on left :yipee: While that sounds great I'm hoping they can see more on the day of EC as I'm pretty sure I have more follies on my left than my right as I'm more uncomfortable on my left. Scan again first thing Friday and so far EC looks good for Monday or Tues :happydance:

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

I'm due April 10th Nimbec so yes very close :)

So close now tryandwish! Exciting!! :happydance:

I phoned the clinic earlier I have a scan on the 22nd :thumbup:
I phoned as soon as the clinic opened so not sure if my lady has been successful yet but will find out when I call in the clinic to get more cylogest later today or 2moro!! Really hope she's been as lucky as me!
I did another digi test now says 2-3 so it's gone up so happy with that!! xx


----------



## bumski

Wow tryandwish, that's great news, sounds like your moving along great! Can't believe EC is so soon, how are you feeling?
15 follies is a brilliant number! Sounds like you are gonna have a lovely amount of eggs! X

G3mz, congrats on your digi! Bet it's lovely to get you 2-3!
Sounds like your little one has snuggled in nicely now x

Have my follow up app on mon to discus the next step, I'm hoping because I have been ok we can start sooner rather than later, don't like being at a stand still.
Just hoping they agree to transfer both now 

Hope everyone else is doing well and all those babies are growing nice and strong xx


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz - 22nd will be here in no time :thumbup:

bumski - Yea I'm happy with 15 follies. Starting to get quite uncomfortable now so hoping EC will be sooner rather than later. Having to bend down like a pregnant woman 'coz my stomach is sore and so bloated. I look like I have a bump already! Feeling quite excited but also nervous. Not heard anything nice about EC's and not looking forward to the experience.:nope: At least I am used to needles now though.

Wow g3mz and nimbec. You guys are so close together. I won't be far behind you both :happydance:

:hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Don't worry EC isn't that bad, they told me I would be heavily sedated and feel drunk so I was quite looking forward to it but it was more like a general anesthetic. Gutted!! Lol
Sure you will do brilliantly, I know what u mean about bloated tho! Oh it does get uncomfortable, but will calm down afterwards ;)

GL to you, another April baby?? ;;;)))


----------



## Tryandwish

Thanks bumski :thumbup: Would prefer a general 'coz I've had them before and would know what to expect but never been sedated before. Oh well, I soon will be!:nope:

Had second scan today and Anne said I'm not ready yet. She could see 11 follies on my right and 7 on my left today so even better count and she said some are 15-16mm but they need to be 18-19. She couldn't say when EC will be yet but I have another scan 3pm Monday and she said definitely by Wednesday. :happydance: What did you all do after your ET? Do the docs advise anything like bedrest for few days or carry on as normal? I have 5th to 11th off work with EC probably 8th so ET is going to be right at end of time off or even once I have started back again so wondering if I should warn work I might be pulling sickies (my manager knows all about the IVF and she's great about it, fully on my side that its more important than work). Another thing I've been wondering and will ask the docs is about our drive home after ET. It's just over 2 hours long. Is that ok sitting up with the vibrations and stuff or should I lay across back seat?:shrug: Am I being silly? lmao

Hope your all well xxxx

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

I didn't find egg collection anywhere near as bad as I had imagined it to be! I thought it was simple, straightforward and painless at the time I was a bit sore after the pan relief wore off! I took it really easy after it to try let me body recover before transfer but I was back in 2days later for transfer! 
I won't lie I found egg transfer VERY uncomfortable! Not the actual transfer of the egg but the fact that it's done on a full blader!! But it might of been coz I was in the clinic drinking loads for about 2hours after already arriving with what I thought would have been a full blader!! It was a nightmare! But soooo worth it!! I got changed and left the clinic straight away as I had my dh and kids with me and they had been waiting a lot longer then we had expected! We then went for food and to visit family so I was in the car for around 2 hours so I wouldn't worry to much about your trip home. I wouldn't say I was in a lot of pain after transfer but I was very uncomfortable! Only because my stomach had swollen so much I looked about 8 months pregnant so I was shy about going out! Took things easy but only for 3-4 days then got back to normal but no heavy lifting!!
Goodluck for your scan 2moro! Fingers crossed you will be triggering 2moro night!! :thumbup:

Goodluck for your follow up 2moro Bumski! :)

Schoolteacher r u excited for your scan? It's this week isn't it?

How r u feeling nimbec?

Hope everyone is well :flower:

Afm I found out Friday my lady sadly wasn't succsesful :nope: I felt so bad for only being able to give her 4 eggs :( 
Other than that I feel sick most of the time! And am still battling with my poas addictiction!! But I have promised my husband I will not buy anymore lol


----------



## nimbec

G3mz how are you feeling? yes the damn poas addiction is a killer ....admittedly i'm still doing it CRAZY i know i'm just so frightened that i will loose my bean. I'm feeling ok actually a bit better last couple of days i had been having some cramps but they seem to have gone now and i'm not really feeling sick...just the odd wave. Have got a scan date of 24 august i'll be 7+5 by then fx i'll make it pleeeeeeeeeeeeease let it be ok!!

School teacher let us know how your scan goes!! how many weeks are you know? are you having any sickness?

Good luck for tomorrow Bumski ((hugs))


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all back from my hol! 
Huge congrats g3mz! I knew there would be another BFP when I came back! Is that 3 now? My scan is on thurs9th! Eek so excited to find out whether 1 or 2 but nervous as well! Hit proper MS now, it started just at night times, but now haS been all day the last 2 days! Sore boobs and very tired too! I had lost weight before hol but was ravenous whilst away and came back to discover I had put on 6lbs! Oops! Lost a lb but still 5lb up which is not good! X

Try and wish- are you triggering! Not long now! X

How is everyone else? X


----------



## pcct

hey :) how was the hol?

cant wait for ur scan on thurs to see if u have more than 1 :wohoo: 

being preg and lossin weight must be a bit harder i prob wouldnt even tack my weight once preg lol


----------



## schoolteacher

It was lovely thanks, fab weather! I wouldnt be worried about my weight if I wasn't already over weight- boo! I just don't want the midwife to start lecturing me.....:-(
Apparently your only meant to put 2lbs on in 1st tri!!! X


----------



## pcct

wow really :O i better get my finger out and loss weight then lol i know i have to be bmi under 30 for ivf but i lost 9.5lbs but put it all back on when i was on holi for 2 weeks :( but i have just joined a fitness program called metafit tonight and oh my it is so intense i couldnt walk down stair my legs where like jelly lol

but dont think i have posted to u girls to let u all no that i now have an app at hospital to see about my tube bein clipped its on the 4th of oct so god dam long away but should come round quick i think :)


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi all :D

g3mz - Thanks for the info. Not looking forward to the bursting bladder. Not looking forward to EC either but at least I won't remember it and I can handle some soreness afterwards. 

schoolteacher - Glad you had a great holiday. Are you hoping for twins or single pregnancy?

pcct - Back to school stuff in shops already so it will be Halloween stuff in no time as October gets closer :D

AFM - Had scan today with Liz and she counted 10 follies on my right and 7 on my left with one or two only 13/14mm, most around 19-21mm and one was even 24mm. :happydance: I've done my trigger shot at 9.40 tonight and will be in by 8am Weds for EC at 9.30am. Glad the injections are done with. My stomach is blue, purple and yellow form new and old bruises. Won't miss that! Feels like the time has flown by since my first jab on July 10th. Have a swollen tummy which no doubt will get worse. Can normally see my feet but now can only see my toes! Going to have a busy day tomorrow to keep me occupied so I can't worry about Weds so will be back on here Weds afternoon. Speak to you all soon :happydance:

:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

Well done for going something about your weight pcct! I'm planning to start going swimming! Glad you have an appointment now! X

Try an wish- GL for EC it really will be fine you don't know a thing! Glad your gone with injections-I'm still on clexane til 12 weeks- boo! 

I would be ecstatic to be having twins or one! Twins financially and physically on my body would be a bit scary though but ultimately an amazing gift and my family complete! X


----------



## nimbec

Pcct thats great you are getting organised for your weight!

tryandwish good luck for EC !!!!!!

Schoolteacher eek when is your scan? I'm also wondering if i have 2 in there lol


----------



## pcct

Thanks ladies :) i have 9 weeks till app so guna work really hard :) and yeah oct will come round fast so no slacking for me lol


----------



## schoolteacher

Scan is Thursday 9.30am!!!!


----------



## pcct

yay a nice early one i dont start work till 12 so hopefully be here when u share the news :)


----------



## Tryandwish

schoolteacher - Good Luck for your scan. I'll be thinking of you :thumbup:

nimbec - Do you have a scan booked?

pcct - The 9 weeks will fly by. I know its easy for me to say but I remember counting down the weeks to my wedding and the weeks really did fly by. :flower:

AFM - Had EC this morning and it wasn't great. Can't say the sedation didn't work because I was drowsy and groggy but I felt it all and I remember most of it. Few finer details are hard to remember but I certainly remember how it felt. OUCH!! :cry: But on a positive note they collected 13 eggs so 7 for me and 6 for my recipient. :happydance: waiting for a phone call after 8am in the morning to find out how many embryos we have and when ET will probably be :D feeling very sore now the pain relief has worn off but the sun is meant to be out tomorrow so after the call we might be going for a nice quiet picnic somewhere (apparently the location is a surprise!:wacko:).
Will post tomorrow with news from the call :D

Hope everyone is well x

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

i hope so hun lol

13 eggies well done u :happydance: look 4ward to hear ur up dates :) hearing how ec goes thats something am deffo not looking 4ward to haha


----------



## Tryandwish

Everyone told me I wouldn't be aware what was happening. Even the nurses said I would talk to them if they spoke to me during it but I wouldn't remember it afterwards. Think its just me being an awkward arse lol don't worry about the EC. While I felt it and it hurt it was bearable. I wouldn't look forward to it again but I would definitely do it again if this fails or for the next pregnancy. Sure you will be fine when your time comes around :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

:) yeah i hope so lol but i suppose once its all over with u tend to forget what it was like really :)


----------



## Tryandwish

Yeah definitely! Thinking of them now sat in a lab and wondering when they'll make their first cell division not the EC. Looked online and I believe it should be around 40 hours after they do the ICSI. After the first 24 hours they can see if fertilisation has been successful and I think they can start seeing signs of which embryos are strongest :D 

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

aww how amazing eh :) so exciting for u as well :)


----------



## g3mz

Well done on all those lovely eggs tryandwish!! :flower:
Sorry to hear your experience with ec wasn't so good! But will be worth it when you get your bfp! Which I'm sure you will!! :)
Looking forward to hearing how many fertalised!!

Pcct even tho it's a few weeks away it must be a relief to finally know the date! Something to count down to! :)

Schoolteacher Gl for your scan today!! :flower:

How r u feeling Nimbec? :thumbup:

Hope Monday went well bumski?? :)

Afm I'm just waiting for my scan on the 22nd!! Still very nervous to get excited yet!! 

:hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Morning Ladies! 

Tryandwish yey congrats i'm keeping everything crossed that you get lots of great quality fertilized embies :thumbup:

Hope your ok Bumski, how was monday?

Schoolteacher GOOD LUCK for your scan today plssss let us know how it goes! 

G3mz i know how you feel i'm excactly the same but my scan is 24th August I'll be 7+5 if i make it that far :) :)

I'm ok just a little impatient counting the days down till my scan. I'm hoping i'll relax and start to enjoy/believe once i have seen hb on scan and all is ok - gosh i really really really really really hope my lil bean is ok!!


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, sorry not been on much iv been visiting family, been checking in on you all just not had time to reply, will catch up later properly.
All well on mon, start FET in oct, xx


----------



## Tryandwish

bumski - October will be here in no time and you'll get your lil frosties back :thumbup:

nimbec - Don't wait until your scan to enjoy it. You have your BFP so enjoy every minute of it. You'll be at 40 weeks and getting no sleep in no time :thumbup:

schoolteacher - How did your scan go?

g3mz - Sure hope I join you in the BFP club :D Testing out my trigger and its almost gone already :wacko: Thought it was in the system longer than that but I'm not complaining :D

AFM - They called at 9.20 this morning and we had 3 eggs fertilise:happydance:. He couldn't say whether it will be 3dt or 5dt yet but he said if all 3 keep doing well and are strong then it will be 5 dt (Monday) but if they start struggling and only 1 or 2 are looking strong then they will do 3dt (Saturday). I'll get a call tomorrow afternoon to hear how they're doing. Meanwhile I'm off on the picnic with a ploughman's late lunch :thumbup:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! sorry took my time getting on here! Well short story-theres one little bubba growing nicely! heard and saw heartbeat-could see head, body and an arm! So relieved its untrue! Heres why: Long story::: Started bleeding yesterday about 5pm-absolutely terrifying I would not wish this on anybody its awful-also had a stomache ache. Blood was light red and it took 4 wipes to get it all. THANKGOD my sister is a midwife so rand her and explained-even messaged her a picture of the blood on the tissue (she said dont worry, women show me their knickers all the time!) She thought it looked ok as long as it didnt continue and luckily i was having my scan today. So needless to say I didnt get any sleep last night, but thankfully no more blood. Still had the stomache ache but it wasn't cramps which is what you don't want apparently. 
So on route to clinic and I really wasn't even thinking 'is it one or two?' just please god let there be one that is ok and actually something there!
Scan lady found baby quickly and found the bleeding too-you could see it as a dark patch on the screen-luckily not near baby though. They think it may actually have been the other embryo did make it for a while but then didn't continue :-( so thats a bit sad. The bleeding is coming from that area. Anywhoo-got 2 lovely pics and I may bleed so more which is scary but basically all is ok. Phew! xxxxx

G3mz-22nd will come around soon, its so exciting but nervy! xxx
Nimbec-do you have a scan date? apolgies if you have already said, hope i'm not getting muddled up?

Tryand wish-gosh that is so weird you were aware of things-I was totally out! welldone on 3 fertilised! Soon be pupo!

PCCT-right so what u gonna do to make time fly? I think plan some nice days out!

God 1st tri is so slow!!!!!!xxx


----------



## pcct

well done try and wish on 3 fert :wohoo:

school - sorry to hear about ur panic with the bleed and pain and sooooo happy u got to see ur lilltle baby and hb :happydance: sooo happy for u such a shame the other one didnt make it :( bless cant wait to see ur pics when u put them up and a huge congrats again hun :))))

Yeah plan some days out will make it fly in!! so far we r going away on the 24th-26th to boston linic to see oh kids :) really looking 4ward to that .. X


----------



## schoolteacher

That be nice pcct! Oh I forgot to say earlier, I really like your new profile pic! X


----------



## pcct

aw ty hun.. x


----------



## Tryandwish

Had the update from LWC. From the 3 fertilised eggs 1 has degenerated overnight, and we have 2 that are cell dividing. One is a 3 cell and one is a 6 cell :happydance: We are having the 2 embryos transferred tomorrow and I have to be there by 9am :wohoo: 12 hours until I'm pupo :yipee:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Aww that is brill news will be thinking of u Tomoz :)))) u must be so excited hope u get a lovely sleep and will be here waiting for ur next up date :)


----------



## nimbec

Ooooooh tryandwish how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK please let us know how u get on. see you when your PUPO :) x


----------



## bumski

oh thats brilliant news tryandwish, hope it has all gone really well for you today :hugs:

schoolteacher, hope your feeling ok hun, great to know your little one has settled in nicely x

nimbec, not long until your scan now, bet you cant wait :winkwink:

hope everyone else is ok, not been on much lately, hope to keep up to date with how your all getting on xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hope all is going well Tryandwish!!!! :) 

I've got a new scan date - thursday YIPEEEEEEEE!!! I'll be so relieved to see my bean, please be ok little one!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## bumski

thats great news nimbec!!!! hope you have a lovely time meeting your little one for the first time :flower:


----------



## Tryandwish

I'M PUPO :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

with twins!! :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

Yesterday we were told we had one 3 cell embie and one 6 cell embie. When we got there this morning (well after waiting 45 mins with my bladder bursting) we were told they were now one 5 cell and one 8 cell. They offered to put both back in and when we went in about 15 minutes later they showed us the embies on a tv screen. First the 8 cell one which I couldn't count a clear 8 (might have been more but hard to tell) but it looked great and then the 5 cell which I started counting and I easily counted 8 cells so in the last half hour it had gained 3 more cells :D they were both grade 2 (grade 1 best and grade 5 worst) so we have both been grinning like cheshire cats and now waiting until OTD on 24th. But do we think I can actually wait that long? ......Probably not lmao

Good luck for your scan on thursday nimbec :thumbup: sure your bean is snuggled in nice and tight :hugs:

Don't drift away bumski! I know you have some weeks to wait until your pupo too but we all want to know how you get on so keep checking in often :flower:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

yay :wohoo: :happydance: congrats being pupo with ur twinnies :)


----------



## nimbec

Yay congrats on your embies fantastic!!! When is your test date? How exciting!!!!


----------



## Tryandwish

Test date is 24th but sure I'll test before that :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

Congrats on being pupo with twins try and wish! It's so exciting isn't it? Rest up if u can! X

Nimbec- good luck for scan not too long to wait, all will be fine your'll see!X


----------



## g3mz

Congrats tryandwish on being PUPO with twinnies :)

Schoolteacher seeing the scan must of been a big relief! Take it easy and enjoy your pregnancy :)

Well it's 2.30am and I'm awake crying :( I got up for a wee about half an hour ago and like you school teacher when I wiped there was blood, not a great deal and it's brown but I'm worried sick and don't know what to do? No cramps but iv been aching for days but not anymore. I only said to my dh last night that I was worried coz I didn't have my symptoms anymore! He told me I was being silly and shouldn't worry just count myself lucky! Can't see me sleeping anytime soon. I don't know if I'm supposed to ring the clinic or leave it to my doctor on Monday???


----------



## nimbec

G3 please try not to worry, i know you will anyway BUT lots of women have spoting during this part of pregnancy. I would call the clinic today to let them know and also see doctor monday perhaps they could test your BETA levels? My symptoms have been coming and going but hcg still going uo so please don't worry about that one. As long as your not having extreemly painful cramps and lots of blood i think you will be fine hun. ((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))) how are you feeling today?


----------



## g3mz

I rang my clinic first thing and they said brown blood means old blood and I have no pains so it could be from when they did egg collection! And to just up my cylogest to 3 a day and take it easy and to ring them again if anything changes. It's only there when I wipe so I guess that's a good sign! My scan is a week Wednesday and I don't really want blood tests because of previous experience! With my dd I was bleeding heavy and in awful pain they scanned me but I was only just under 6 weeks so decided to do bloods 48 hours apart. When I called for the results I was told I had misscarried! 2 weeks later pregnancy tests were still showing positive so my mother argued with the hospital to scan me again! When they did I was 8 weeks pregnant and baby was fine but I was told it was likely that I had misscarried her twin and that's why my levels had dropped. So I'd rather wait for my scan! That's hoping I get that far!


----------



## nimbec

I'm pleased you called them and they have hopefully reassured you a little, i'm sure you will see a healthy bean or 2 on your scan hun! Please try and relax, i know how hard this is but i think worrying can't be good for the little bean. HUGS to you!! How many weeks are you now?


----------



## nimbec

is cyclogest a vaginal suppository? sometimes when inserting them regually you can get the odd burst blood vessle - this could also explain things of course only if they are vaginal and not injectable lol!


----------



## g3mz

I'm 5 weeks 4 days now. Warning tmi coming the cyclogest can be used vaginally or rectaly when you first use them you have to use them rectaly until after egg transfer but when I then tried them vaginally I found them quite messy coz the waxy coating seemed to leak out so returned to using them the other way. I'm hoping they are right and it's from egg collection will be buying some more test for peace of mind check the line don't get fainter but will try not to worry unless it gets worse or turns red!
How r u feeling?? :)


----------



## nimbec

I'm sure it is Hun!! Just remember the dilution of ur urine affects lines on tests xx i just feel like I've been ran over by a bus lol not sick specifically just yuk and shattered. All for good cause though, just counting days down to my scan like you! Fx for us both!! We are only 3 days apart!


----------



## schoolteacher

Try no to worry g3mz- it sounds fine to me, it's just so worrying I know. Try to rests when you can-at least scam is coming up, tho I was lucky and my scan was the very next day after the bleeding. I have had a teeny bit of brown since. As for symptoms I didn't get ms til about 7 weeks. Twinges etc and even sharp pains are worrying but my sister reassured me it's just your body and uterus growing and stretching- after hoovering on the day I bled I had a sharp pain and then the blood a few hours later! She said it prob was from the hoovering!!! I'm on cyclogest still too and I was worried about using them vaginally all the time so I do vaginally and night and the other way in morning! Is your Scan with your clinic? Any chance to have it sooner? Just be careful with preg tests as nimbec said as I scared myself with the last one as the line wasn't as dark as all my other ones, which worried me more than doing the test reassured me. Apparently they do go a bit funny after a while so I won't do anymore now. X


----------



## g3mz

Yes scan is with my clinic they said to ring back if any change or I'm worried so see how things go but I'm hoping to hold out for my scan next week because we booked to take the kids to legoland the 2 days before it and I know if something's going to happen it can't be stopped so would rather try to enjoy the trip with the kids before I find out and it will keep my mind occupied. Just going to put my feet up and wait to see what happens x


----------



## g3mz

hi everyone :flower:

how r you all doing? :)

bleeding seems to be easing off so im remaining positive as iv had no pains! :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Hi G3 thats great news i'm so happy for you! FX and take it easy hun!

I'm ok got my beta results and progesterone results today and am really pleased results beta 13919 and progesterone was 77.5 :) FX all is ok with scan on thursday!

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## schoolteacher

I'm fine, well ms but hey ho! Got first midwife appointment tomorrow!!  x

Glad bleeding has stopped g3mz! X

Thursday be here soon nimbec. Once u, me and nimbec all confident with our pregnancies we should be bump buddies!!! X

How is being pupo try and wish? X

Hi bumski and pcct! X


----------



## nimbec

YES definately should be bump buddies! I'm counting hours down until thurday lol wishing the time away!


----------



## pcct

Hi everyone :) am doin great thanks hope u r all ok! Sorry to hear about all the worrying ect hope soon u can all enjoy bein preg :) 

Well I rang the clinic today about getting my egg share info pack sent out I should have done it ages ago but I just got answer machine and didnt wanna leave a message lol! So once I get pack an am still happy to go ahead I will ring them again to get an app and get blood test ect :) and I have no doubt that the pack will contain info that we proplery already no :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

Excellent pcct! X


----------



## nimbec

Yay to midwife appt!!! 

Pcct if its like here its forms with a zillion and one questions ....lol bedtime reading!


----------



## pcct

Aww i hope its not :dohh: i hate answering questions!! it wont be long coming in the post so i shall let u all no :)


----------



## pcct

*G3* loving ur new pic hun :)


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz - so glad ur bleeding is easing and it'll be your scan day in no time with the distractions you have planned. Hope you get plenty of sleep and rest. :flower:Also I found the exact same thing with the pessaries. Tried vaginally but didn't like the mess so back to the original way :thumbup:

pcct - If your info pack is like mine was then it'll take a while just to read through but doesn't have any forms in. Also if your clinic is like mine then after initial consultation they want to do AMH bloods which has to be done on CD2-4 so if you could plan your inital consultation for CD3 it might save you some time. I found all the waiting between appointments and for results the worst.

schoolteacher - So excited for your fist midwife appointment :happydance:

nimbec - I'm wishing away time too! Why doesn't it work?:shrug: I'm back in work from Wednesday though so sure time will go by then.

bumski - How are you?

Hope not forgotten anybody.

AFM - Being pupo is great. Often forget and it suddenly hits me again. We were given a four leaf clover on our wedding day and we have been taking it to all the appointments since my first low AMH result and since the ET I haven't wanted to put it down but got bit awkward having it in my hand all the time so now have it tucked under elastic of my underwear so it's close to our little embryos. (Just panicked - went to check it was still there and it was gone, searched the bed and the bathroom, couldn't find it. Told DH it was gone and started to feel tears building wondering what it meant for the embryos and I spotted it on the floor! Massive relief and its tucked safely back where its going to stay.)

Anyone else taking BBT? Did it go up and if so how long after EC?

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

aw so there is guna be loads to read :( i will read everything thru and fne them next morning :) hate all the waiting.. they will sent me an app will they not so it could really be on any cd :/ 
so glad u found ur lucky charm :) such a lovely thing to carry around with u :hugs:


----------



## Tryandwish

I made my appointments over the phone and for when they suited me so you could ask if they will be wanting AMH and would it be worth making your first appointment on your cd2-4. Worth just asking as I ended up waiting extra 2 weeks just to do AMH then 2 weeks for the results so it just felt like ages! Good luck to reading through whole pack in one day :thumbup:


----------



## pcct

Ah yeah I suppose I could do that as well :) thanks 
Erm I take it the pack is quite a lot yo read thru lol


----------



## nimbec

Tryandwish so pleased you found your charm! I stopped temping as it was causing too much stress plus then my thermometer broke grr so had no choice lol hope the time goes quick! 

Pcct I was able to choose appt too they should be quite amiable. Hope you find some of the pack info interesting an good luck with the reading marathon ;) 

Hope everyone is ok? 

My ms hit me today feeling very icky yuk but I'm happy too as means hcg going up!


----------



## pcct

I wasn't sure i could pick my own app so good to no that i can :) 
Cant wait till info pack comes out , will let u all know what my clinics is like :thumbup:

Ms must be so horrible :(


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

Pcct love your pic too! :) been wanting to put one on for ages but with the moving house only yesterday our Internet was back on iv been using my phone up until then! I must have read my info pack about a million times lol and it was nothing I didn't already know I was just so excited to get the ball rolling!!

School teacher how did the midwife go? Must be so exciting!! :happydance:

Nimbec not long until your scan now!! :happydance:

Tryandwish how you feeling will you be testing early or will you wait? :flower:

Well AFM I went to my clinic today to pick up more cyclogest while I was there she said if I was just a few days more she would scan me.........then she said lets have a look anyway! I'm 5 weeks 6 days so said it might be to early to see and it was she said my lining was nice and thick and my ovaries were still enlarged and that was good too! And she could see 2 areas that could possibly be it but iv got my scan next Wednesday when I will be 7 weeks and she said we will see more then! But now stupid me googling to much am slightly worried as some people have been able to see things by now :wacko: the bleeding stopped completely yesterday and today I have felt a bit sick I just don't know what to think or feel anymore :wacko:


----------



## pcct

aw thank you :)

i cant wait to get pack out like ur self i will still read it all even tho i know a lot already :haha: did it take long to get an app after getting ur pack?

aww i really dont think she should have scanned u if u weren't guna be able to see anything :( try keep away from Google now as well lol - try not to worry too much i know its easy me saying it but wont be long till ur scan :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

I think it was coz she wanted to check the lining make sure that looked ok? Just going to try keep myself busy! 
Think when I phoned for an appointment it was about 2 weeks later? x


----------



## pcct

ah right :) best way is try to keep busy so the time comes around fast i have 9 weeks to go b4 my next app :dohh: lol


----------



## nimbec

G3 def stay away from google !!!!!! great that lining looks good! They would have said if they were worried! 

I got offered my first appt within a week so i guess it depends how busy they are and when you can do too.

Hope everyones ok....

I'm excited and nervous for my scan on thursday eeeeek hopefully i will relax a bit afterwards as long as everything is ok!


----------



## pcct

well heres hoping am only a few weeks to wait as well :) 

good luck for ur scan on thur bet u cant wait :)


----------



## g3mz

:cry: Well iv just been to the loo and seen bright red blood! I guess I knew deep down it was coming something just didn't feel right!! My dh is in total denial keeps saying if I just go and lay down everything will be ok!! I'm worried as I have lost a baby before but he hasn't and I don't think he's going to deal with it very well!! Of course unless the bleeding becomes heavy it won't be confirmed until my scan next week and I can't even have it earlier than that coz the holiday is booked and I can't let the kids down :( Im devastated but trying to put on a brave face x


----------



## nimbec

Oh G3 sending you huge hugs!!!!!! Fx its not as serious as you think, is it worth speaking to clinic anyway incase they can give u anything? I know probably not but always worth a call. We are here if you need to talk and i actually don't live a million miles away from you so if you needed someone to chat too in person that understands a bit about how you feel i'm more than happy too ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## bumski

oh g3mz, my thoughts are with you hun, i hope everything will turn out well, im sorry your having all this to deal with. try and rest if you can hun xxx
nimbec thats so sweet x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey all just a quickie! Midwife app fine, only filled in a form! Have to go back on Friday for proper booking on which seems a bit silly! Taking up there precious time more than mine as I don't mind. Got teeny big of brown spotting tonight- boo! It's do worrying even tho they said its not near baby. Hate this!
Nimbec- gL tomorrow! 
G3 - I wouldn't want a scan that early for that reason! I agree with pcct she shouldn't have done it. Don't google, you will see it next time promise! x


----------



## g3mz

Thank you everyone I guess I seen that red blood and just went into total panic! No more red blood tho so I'm hoping it was just coz I'd had the internal scan the day before! And there's been no more! So going to try to stay positive now until my scan on Wednesday! Wishing the days away!! 

Looking forward to hearing about your scan Nimbec! Good luck!! X


----------



## nimbec

Thats good G3 no more bleeding! fx it was irritation from the scan probe! 

Hi Ladies thankyou for all your well wishes!!

The scan was eventaully a positive experience but the consultant was an absolute nightmare really uninterested and wanted to be in/out very quick. We didn't get off to the best start as he was trying to put probe in wrong hole LMAO! Then we very quickly saw the sac and to me it looked empty cue heart sank so i said can you see anything - no answer complete silence in room i was convinced it was all over. Then i saw a glimse of something, he then spoke for the first time asking me to empty my bladder again and when i went back in he said oh much better a definate heart beat measuring at 6 weeks PHEW what a relief and you could see it flikering there - he didnt offer to put sound on and as he wasn't particually friendly i didn't ask!! He then walkewd out....i chased him to ask for a photo cue look of disgust on his face and a yes i suppose we can print u a copy GRRRRRRRRR such horrid experince but a FAB result healthy hb YAY!!

I have my booking appt with midwife on 3rd september i'm guessing this is just form filling.....

Hope you are all ok!


----------



## bumski

yay g3mz that is fantastic that bleeding has stopped! does sound like its more than likely from your scan then, dont worry hun, sure you will see your little one at your next scan and you can relax xx

Brilliant news nimbec, he sounds like a bit of an arse to be honest! hate how some drs treat you, do they not understand what we go through?
And as for trying to put it in the wrong hole! WTF? x


----------



## nimbec

I know bumski he was WAY off LOL!! I had to actually say to him - how embarrasing LOL!!!! but good my beanie is ok so far. How are you?


----------



## bumski

lol, i have to laugh at that, sorry.
im good thanks, being having a lovely few weeks of work, not really done much because took time off for ivf.
Bet it was amazing to see your baby today, did you manage to get a nice pic?


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh g3 I'm so sorry I didn't see that post about your bleeding! It's so bloody awful isn't it! Glad it has stopped that is very positive. I hope u can enjoy your break, and soon enough it will be scan time!!!! X

Nimbec- wow that consultant sounds like a right idiot! Just trying to think what I would actually say if they went for the wrong hole! Lol! Fantastic news on the hb! How mean not to put the sound on, even at my fertility clinic she put it on for a few secs then turned it off. Don't they know how precious that sound is? Glad all is well! X


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz - Got my everything crossed for you! :flower:

nimbec - I might have asked for a different doctor! :growlmad: You should report him. Doctors shouldn't be able to get away with behaving like that. 

schoolteacher - I seen the forms (or should I say booklet) couple of my friends have had to fill in. It looks horrendous. 

pcct - Your pack arrived yet? :mail:

bumski - Wish I had more time off work! Had the week off for EC and ET but ET worked out to be on last day off so called in sick (manager was expecting it and knows I the real reason why but she booked me down as diarrhoea and sickness) and I had extra 3 days off and was back to work Weds. Only been 2 days and had enough already. Never enough holidays lol.

AFM - I'm almost 9dpo so will I give in and do a test already? Don't think I have the strength to wait until 24th.:wacko:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

still no pack :( hope it comes today!

ah 1 more week till u test ,must be so hard to try not test early hehe
hope everyone is well.
nimbec glad everything is ok :hugs:
Bumski any news when u are getting fet?


----------



## nimbec

oooh tryandwish i know the feeling its so so hard not to test!! please keep us informed....

pcct hope it arrives SOON!!!! 

hope everyone else is ok? 

I thought i'd be more relaxed after the scan but i'm still a bit anxious, i'm seeing my private consultant on the 29th so i'm hoping he may scan me again then and give me a bit more reassurance :)


----------



## schoolteacher

PCCT-hope pack arrives soon-I love getting things in the post that aren't bills or junk!

Nimbec-I know what you mean, the scan was great at the time and they are reassuring but it doesn't stop you worrying! x

G3mz-how are you? no more spotting I hope?

Try and wish-don't test yet! give it a couple more days, maybe 11dpo? x

AFM-had the proper booking in today and I started crying within 2 minutes! Couldn't help it, I feel a lot of anxiety at the moment. Midwife was lovely, I said it was ivf and we'd been trying a long time-she said of course i'm going to feel this way. Just filled in loads of forms! 

Got home and my letter for scan has arrived! wasn't expecting it til next week so that was nice!!! my 12wk scan will be on the 6th sept at 2.30, yay! i wil 12+4 I think! xxx


----------



## pcct

well no pack today :( just junk!!

thats good u got home to ur scan letter :happydance: not long either! :D


----------



## nimbec

School teacher i'm feeling the same as you so much anxiety!!! I can't think about anything else. Great news on your scan date :) i'd like to think we will both relax and enjoy the pg after 12 weeks.....?? 

I have booking appt on 3rd sept is it literally just answering questions etc??

I have an appt with old consultant on 29th so i'm hoping he'll want a look for himself.....FX!! then i'll get another sneaky peek - i may beg LMAO!!


----------



## schoolteacher

I hope u do get another peek! Maybe we can relax after 12 weeks...!! Yeah just form filling though they might do your bloods too, though in my area I have a separate appointment for those. X


----------



## pcct

*schoolteacher* loving ur pic wooo hoo!! how cute is ur scan pic :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Schoolteacher, loving your new pic! How cute! Good news on your next scan date, it will be here before you know it x

Tryandwish, I understand you wanting to test but being nervous, it must be tempting but I think I would wait a couple more days too, just incase the result confuses you with still being early, sending lots of luck to you x

Pcct, hope your pack arrives soon Hun, bet you will already know everything it can tell you! Lol, did you manage to find out what will be discussed at yr next app? My FET is in oct, probably the very end I think x

Nimbec, hope you manage to get another sneaky scan from your consultant ;) it would be great if you could get them more often, try to relax and enjoy it tho, your little one is nice and snuggled in now x

G3mz hope your well Hun, sure your next scan will go well for you, GL x

Just got my letter through confirming my FET in oct so time to concentrate on work and hopefully plan the right time off again, I'm self employed so I book my work in a few months advance, hopefully I can guess it right x


----------



## bumski

Just spoke to the clinic to arrange dates for FET, and thought I would ask about my lady and she is PREGNANT!!!! I am absolutely over the moon! If all else fails now I don't feel like it's all been for nothing, it's the strangest feeling, I am so happy iv helped someone like this, xx


----------



## pcct

Yeah I will prob will but shall still read it all just in case lol 

Aww that is brill bumski u must be over the moon and it must make u feel good for ur turn :))) such positive news


----------



## bumski

its a strange feeling to be honest, kinda always put it to the back of my mind because i was never really sure if i would want to know or not, probably wouldnt if my cycle had failed. But curiosity got the better and im so glad i asked, it does make me feel more positive but still know my chances are reduced because my embies are frozen x


----------



## nimbec

Bumski great news on your FET dates :) and your woman fx now you will get your BFP in october :) !!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

I love my scan pic too!  xxxx

Great news bumski! Even though your having FET I still thing it means good things for you that she was successful! That's what they always said to me anyway! My first and third lady were successful! First kadycepuldvhave her baby in June which is weird! X


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

School teacher- awwww how cute is your scan pic!!! :winkwink: good that it's not to long until your 12 week scan too hope you can relax then and enjoy your pregnancy :)

Bumski great news on your FET date :happydance: and great news about your lady being pregnant!! I was devastated when I found out my lady wasn't! I was surprised just how much it got to not only me but my dh too! 

Pcct hope your pack arrives 2moro :flower:

Nimbec getting the dates for things must be exciting! Hope the consultant lets you have another peek :thumbup:

Tryandwish how long do you think you will be able to hold back?? I tested 9 dpo with a frer and got a faint + then the next day - so it messed with my head a bit :wacko: then from 12dpo I tested LOADS became bit of an obsession with lots of different brand tests! Found frer the best tho and cb digi was amazing to see the word pregnant!! :) 

Afm I don't want to speak to soon every time I do it starts again! But nothing sinse 5.30pm yesterday that was pinkish? Staying positive tho still wishing the days away!! Did ring my clinic earlier explained if I waited until 2pm for my scan on Wednesday I would prob work myself up into a state stressing so they changed it to 11am :thumbup:


----------



## pcct

Thats brill u got ur app changed to early :))) I hope it comes Tomoz as well but we are away this weekend last min thing lol forgot where we r going haha near kent I think lol..... But will be good to come home on Sunday and it's there :))


----------



## Tryandwish

schoolteacher - Your 12 week scan is so soon and your pic is amazing :D

g3mz - I already gave in :dohh: I tested 9dpo too and today at 10dpo. I expect them to be negative but I still have that niggling bit in my head saying "what if there's a faint positive 'coz it/they implanted early?". It doesn't bother me to see the negatives as I have only seen one positive from the trigger shot and of course I knew it was false. I'm using internet cheapies so might have to go buy myself an FRER. How much are they? Found express delivery ones on ebay for £7.75 for 2 tests. I can't buy one myself until Tues because of work so maybe ebay would be quicker. Actually I might be ale to get to duty chemist tomorrow. lol thinking as I type.
So glad things are going better for you. Won't mention it specifically so I don't jinx it for you. :hugs:

bumski - So great your lady was successful. I have been wondering how my lady is doing to but too early to find out.

pcct - Enjoy your time away and I'm sure your pack will be there when you get home :thumbup:

nimbec - hope your next appointment is better than your last and you get to hear the hb this time :flower:

Becktoria - Are you still with us? How are you doing?

AFM - I have been symptom spotting of course.
-Sleeping more heavily according to DH
-Napping lots and loving it :D
-DH can see little changes in me he can't explain (helpful!)
-Been feeling little niggles and twinges similar to period cramps but lighter and I don't normally feel period coming until 2 or 3 hours before.
-Lower back ache off and on.
-Been feeling a sort of awareness of my uterus if that makes sense. No pain but just my stomach tells me when I've done enough at work and need to sit down for a bit. It's a strange one to explain.
-Sore boobs but thats usual for me about for a week before AF.
-Eating less. I normally eat like a horse (more than DH) but last few days I have been eating less and when I try to finish the last bit I thought I was going to bring it back up.
Think thats it......for now lol. I feel confident I'll see that BFP :happydance:

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

Sounds promising tryandwish!! :)
I went totally overboard with the tests I got a pack of 5 frer, 2 predictors, 6 cb digis and 30 Internet cheapies!! Sinse then I have got more!! I have spent silly money on them but it was worth it!! 
I must say I think the Internet cheapies r useless I didn't get a positive on that until my test date then still very faint! They are still not that strong looking now so I went and got 2 more frer on Friday and they are darker! I must confess I have a serious poas addiction! 
Frer are amazing also the cb digi I did that 2 days before my otd and to see the word was amazing!! 
Today has been second day with no bleeding!! And been feeling really sick today so hoping that's a good sign! 4 more sleeps until my scan I feel like a kid counting down to Xmas!! Let's just hope I get what I want on the day!! :)

Hope everyone is well :) x


----------



## Tryandwish

I have to buy an FRER tomorrow! When I tested to see if my trigger shot was still there I was expecting strong line but it was quite faint and I had trigger on the Monday night then tested friday afternoon and it seemed almost out of my system. Guessed my body just got rid of it quick but now you say the IC are crap I want to go buuy an FRER now but everywhere is closed! :dohh::dohh::dohh: lol now which chemist is on duty tomorrow? (thinking aloud again.)

Sounds odd to say but glad your feeling sick and I hope to join you soon :hugs:

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Tryandwish boots will be open! Also main supermarkets :) hehe I'm an expert!! Have a severe poas addiction. Good luck and keep us posted ((hugs))


----------



## Tryandwish

Yep boots was open lol

I'm now 11dpo and just FRER after holding wee for 5 hours. Seemed quite concentrated to me and I can see a second line! Very faint and DH can't see but I can. Gonna see my best mate now and I bet she'll see it too :D

:happydance:


----------



## schoolteacher

Omg try and wish!!! Do another one! I like g3 brought a pack of 5 they are so good! A second line is a second line!!!!!!! X


----------



## bumski

Oh wow tryandwish a line is a line!!!! I'm so so happy for you, it will just get darker now, hold yr pee and do another ;) Oh I'm obsessing with ya on this one! Xxx


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh exciting!!! Do another one in morning with fmu and I'll be stalking to see but a line is a line!!!!! Yey!!!!


----------



## g3mz

yay :happydance: as everyone told me a line is a line!!! :happydance:
my dh couldnt see my first one but i knew it was there! men ay!!

day 3 of no bleeding for me so i dont know what to think :shrug:
im off to legoland in the morning staying overnight and coming back tuesday evening then scan wednesday at 11am :wacko:

hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Hope you have a great time with your family g3mz, that's great news that there is no bleeding, its a very good sign, relax and enjoy your break Hun xx


----------



## Tryandwish

DH has since said he can now see the line, so can my mum, so could my best mate. Cardigan Boots is so small they only stock FRER twin packs. I wanted the 5 pack but wasn't going to drive an hour there and an hour back to get to Haverfordwest store. I'm now so happy to have seen even the faint line it has settled my POAS urge for now. Decided to leave it at least 2 days before I use the other FRER as they are so expensive but will keep you all updated with any developments. At least now I know I'm not imagining any of the symptoms :D for the first time they are real :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

g3mz - Have a great trip to legoland and try to get enough rest :flower:

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Yey Tryandwish keep us informed!! 

G3 hope you have a lovely trip and try not to overdo things! 

I'm feeling really sick today ugh yuk :) had a fab weekend one if my good friends who lives a couple of miles from me also found out she was pg and thinks she is due exact same day LOL!! She's not sure of dates tho and we think she maybe a week or 2 behind me but it's exciting anyway!


----------



## Tryandwish

For anyone with FRER poas addictions.
Is a negative result completely clear of the second line or can you just make out the second line on a negative one? I did an FRER Sunday at 2.30pm (11dpo) and got a faint second line. Didn't bother to test yeaterday but tested today (13dpo) with cheapies and got negatives, wanted to see the positive again so did my last FRER (sod it I'll buy a 5 pack today :D ) and it wasn't any stronger than 11dpo. I know HCG double every 2 to 3 days early on but I expected it to be a little darker. What do you think? Also been wondering if it could be the trigger shot. I tested it out with the cheapies so could the FRER be picking that up still? I dunno what to think now. :happydance:

Will try my best to get pictures of the FRER's today and upload them if I can get the faint line to show in the pic.

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Hi hun has the faint line got colour or is it grey? ((hugs))


----------



## bumski

If it's pink then it's a line, I find you can always see a ghost line if you hold them to the light but they are always stark White if negative. So was your trigger 13 days ago? 
If so I really doubt it would be that now, it is probably your BFP but your just still very early,
Also a LOT of women get stronger lines later in the day, I always did, try not to worry Hun xx


----------



## Tryandwish

Panic over. I have been staring at Sundays FRER so much I haven't noticed it getting darker but both DH and mum said this mornings is easier to see than Sundays was when I'd first done it so I'm a happy bunny now :D the line is pink and I know mum and DH are right because I tried to take a pic of Sundays pink line and it wouldn't show but todays one has so it must be stronger than the first one was :happydance:

Just tried uploading the pic and its too large. I have no idea how to down size it. :shrug:

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

p.s the trigger shot was 2 weeks ago at 9.40 last night so 15 days now! It can't be that right?

:hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Aww that's brill news!! Def can't be trigger after this long and if it's pink it's certainly your BFP, your Dh and mum are very right Hun.
Massive congrats to you ;) xx


----------



## Tryandwish

Thank you :D

Still buying the 5 pack FRER later lol

:hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Ha ha, think that's normal Hun, I would do the same, when I got pregnant 2 yrs ago I spent over £100 on hpts! I completely understand poas addiction, and why not when you have been through so much to finally get your BFP, enjoy yourself lol ;) x


----------



## pcct

hey all :) hope all is well

*tryandwish* Huge Congrats on ur :bfp: :happydance:

Been away since fri and got home today and still no pack for me :( i actually had no mail what so ever :shrug: if not here tomoz am guna give them a phone as it shouldnt take over a week :/


----------



## bumski

oh no, thats a pain! yeah i would def give them a call and see where it is, hope you have had a nice weekend away in the meantime ;) x


----------



## nimbec

Tryandwish YEY!! great news and trigger should definately be gone by now! Great news eek! 

Pcct i'd def phone them and ask where it is! 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## pcct

thank you :) weekend was brill.
Will ring tomoz deffo if it doesnt come


----------



## Tryandwish

Thank you pcct

Deff ring them! No way it should take that long. Think we waited only 3 or 4 days for ours.

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

yeah deffo what i was thinking :/


----------



## Tryandwish

Good Luck for your scan tomorrow g3mz. Will be thinking of you. :flower:

:hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Hope you have had a lovely time at legoland g3mz and hope your scan goes well today as I'm sure it will xx


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower: 

Congratulations again tryandwish on your BFP!! Don't panic over the line mine was faint for a while but at least it is there :happydance:

I had a lovely time in legoland weather was lovely and the kids really enjoyed!!
I am sooo tired though I have hardly slept for days! But it's been 12 days now sinse the bleeding started and I held off poas Incase it confused me more :wacko: but I've been so nervous this morning even been sick!! That I did a frer that I had left and I got the darkest line I've had from one!! Surely it should of been lighter by now if i had misscaried? So feeling a little more hopeful! But not getting to excited just yet!! 
Will let you all know how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

G3mz i'm so pleased you had a lovely time, wishing you ther best of luck for today!!! I have everything crossed for you!! Please update us as soon as you can i will be thinking of you. Great news on the pg test!


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck G3!!! X


----------



## g3mz

Unfortunately it was bad news :cry:
I hate the feeling you get as soon as you hear the words I just need to call the doctor!!
Nothing could be seen :nope: the doctor said it must be chemical and told me if I did a test it would be negative! When I told her that I had done one just this morning and got a strong positive she said I need blood tests to see if it's ectopic if not its chemical either way it's the end. 
Words can't describe how devastated we are right now and ATM its still to raw for us to decide where we go from here. I go back for another blood test on Friday then wait to find out what happens next if it's ectopic I was to upset to ask questions. 
Anyway I will be keeping an eye on the thread and I wish all you lovely ladies the best of luck!! :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Oh my god G3 thats horrific I'm so so so very sorry i know there is absolutley nothing i can say that will make you feel better but i'm sending you lots of (((((((((hugs))))))))) 

I really hope it's not an ectopic for you and the best outcome is a chemical at least that way your body hasn't had too much trauma :( 

I know you haven't had time to think and its all too raw but please don't give up all hope ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))) again and please remember we are always here if you want to talk 

xxx


----------



## bumski

Oh no g3mz that's absolutely awful news, I'm so so sorry, I hope you and Dh take time to get your heads round this and recover, whatever the outcome.
Please remember we are all still here for you whenever your ready to talk. 
You have been through so much already and you are obviously such a strong woman.
My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz - Have no idea what to say. So sorry. Can only imagine how your feeling. :hug: :hugs:

:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

What awful news G4mz! I'm so sorry to hear this as I can't imagine how it feels. Strange about your strong positive that morning, hope it's not an ectopic though as it will be more upset for you. Please stay in touch if you feel able, and I really hope there is a better outcome for you and your family in the future!!!! X


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi g3mz - Hope you are ok :flower: :hugs:

Just an update as my OTD was yesterday. The line was darker again on the FRER so called the clinic with the positive result and they booked me in for a scan on Sept 13th.

schoolteacher - How did they calculate your due date? If I use last period then I am due Apr 27th but if I use conception date (EC) then I am due May 1st. So don't know if I am 5 weeks today or 4+2?

Hope everyone else is well

:hugs2:


----------



## schoolteacher

Unfortunately they use EC date, does put us back a bit as i oroginally worked it out on lmp too. but they are right because the scan measured exactly what they had said. X


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone hope you are all well :)

Well the last week has been a nightmare and it's not over yet :(
I had bloods done on Wednesday and was supposed to go back Friday for more so dh moved his work around (lucky he's self employed!) so he could go with me but on Thursday morning the clinic rang and said my blood had clotted and couldn't be tested so could I go straight in so they could take more! By then dh was in Manchester! Our son had gone with him but I was at home with my daughter so had to take her in with me was really hard to face the clinic again so soon and without dh but I stayed strong for my daughter. So then I went back sat for more bloods and I then get told that they had found my original blood test??? Apparently it had got lost not clotted I felt really annoyed at being lied to! Anyway they said the levels had gone from 120 to 119 so expected chemical did say they thought I would have started bleeding by now tho but still nothing! 
Was told to ring Sunday for results to see how much it had dropped by but when I phoned at 9.45 the time they had told me to they said they would ring me back! But they didn't!! By now I was getting fed up felt now it was Over they didn't seem to care? 
They finally ring me this morning! Told me the results weren't ready yesterday. Said my levels had gone up to 135 so the doctor wants me in to be scanned at 9am 2moro. I was told they don't expect to see anything but they have to check as its gone up. I just feel like the longer this is going on the harder it's making it!! Especially for dh he knows with my daughter I was told I had misscarried from hcg levels only to have a healthy baby seen 2weeks later so I think he still holds some hope but I know I was told with her there was a possibility I had lost a twin and that's why my levels were up and down and if not it was a miracle! I know it's not the case this time.

Me and dh have always been really close but now we are closer than ever we have decided not to give up! But we may be changing clinics! For a few reasons! We are going to an open evening next week at another clinic! 
Very excited about it! Won't be telling any of our friends or family about it this time (that was our plan this time but excitement got the better of us lol) 

Praying this is not ectopic but I know the slow rising levels could be a sign of it! Guess I will find out more 2moro!!


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz - So happy for you that you and DH have got closer and decided to not give up. Positive attitude will get you everywhere. Might take some time and heartache along the way but you'll get what you need :flower: :hugs: Seen a story on telly this morning about a woman who gave birth at 24 weeks - baby survived, got pregnant again and she gave birth at 23 weeks and baby died in her arms, pregnant again, gave birth at 20 weeks and baby died in her arms and finally with 4th pregnancy she had elective c-section at 39+4. Another lady on the same programme had IVF and was succesful, a yr later tried 2nd IVF and had early miscarriage. Tried 3rd IVF got negative result. Tried 4th IVF and only got 1 egg so nothing happened and then they were successful again with the 5th IVF. Don't know if these stories help but I hope they give you some hope for a future cycle. :hugs: Let us know how your scan goes. Surprised at the attitude of the clinic - forgetting to ring you back and lying to you. If I had that experience I'm sure I would find another clinic too. Let us know how the open evening goes next next week :thumbup:

Thinking of you :flower:

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz - Could they tell you anything more from your scan?

nimbec - How was your appointment? Did you get a scan?

How is everyone else doing?

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

:hi: sorry haven't said much in a few days.. so sorry to hear about g3 just didnt no what to say :hugs: thoughts r with u and dh :hugs:

am doing good tryandwish ty, got my pack today so be calling in morning to make an app :) and get it all filled out :) how r u doing?


----------



## Tryandwish

pcct - Your pack only just arrived today?? Did your postman have to print it all and wait for the ink to dry lol? Have you read through much yet?

AFM I'm doing great. Bit worried at times but trying my best to relax and just enjoy it. Addicted to poas of course :cloud9: The next few months might feel like lots of waiting at the time but when you look back it wont really be that long. Hope the time flies for you :happydance: Let us know when your first appointment is :hugs:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

:haha: well its funny u say that as i have had a few problems lol my first pack i think got sent else where.. so i rang clinic on monday and said its been 2 weeks and still nothing so she had to send another one out 1 st class and got it today! but for 2 weeks i have not had any mail very unusual to say the least, and i noticed the other day we had a new postman.. came home from work and i had mail for a guy that lived in a diff street and a few people next door had mail from the same door number just doff street, but when i asked if he had any mine he said no :shrug: but at least i got my pack now!

Yeah i read thru most of it tonight read one while in bath and the other when i came in from work :haha: 5 r things to be signed and filled out by us both the other 3 r just all the info 1 which i already have so managed to read it :thumbup: they will be getting a call tomoz to book an app :happydance:

Aww must be hard to try relax but u got ur poas stocked up :haha: have u had any sickness ect


----------



## pcct

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh488/cheza8/294619_4571834142638_1736741332_n.jpg

Here is a pic of my stuff :haha: the 5 from the left are the forms we need to fill out, consent forms and questions ect.. The pink and white from the right and the 2 i had to read thru.. the ones at front i already had from my first app but was nice to get them again :)


----------



## Tryandwish

Not really had major symptoms which is why i've been worrying a little but keep telling myself its still really early and the pink lines are strong now. Mostly been tired lots, LOVE daytime napping :thumbup:, sore boobs, pulling and stretching sensations around my uterus area, eating less in each sitting but hungry sooner so eating more often, start to feel slightly queasy if I get too hungry, emotional (almost crying at strangers stories on telly - very odd for me! Think thats about it. DH thinks I'm a little loopy 'coz I will be happy to be sick.

First pregnancy buy (after all the tests lol) was a fetal doppler (Sonoline B) from ebay for $56 (bout £35) from China though so waiting 'bout 3 weeks for it to arrive and might pick up hb by then :happydance:

Looks like you got more info in your pack than mine had. Mine was all like info booklets. No forms to star filing in. They got sent when we made the first appointment.

I'm falling asleep writing this forcing myself to put laptop down.:sleep: 

:hugs2:

p.s Another symptom - Loving eating fish. I've never been much of a fish eater but cod is best and it has to be fillets of fish. Reconstituted doesn't cut it like fish cakes or fishfingers.


----------



## nimbec

Yey the packs arrived!! Let us know hen you get your appt! 

Tryandwish I'm sure everything is just fine, I was worried about not feeling unwell - ha well now I'm awful so please enjoy being ok ;) I had my scan yesterday and baby was perfect measuring a day ahead with a good strong hb I'm so happy ad also a bit more relaxed now, only 3 and a bit weeks to the 12 week mark :) hoping I'll be able to enjoy the pg then rather than being constantly worried about loosing my bean. 

How is everyone doing? G3 I hope you're ok (((hugs)))


----------



## pcct

Tryandwish said:


> Not really had major symptoms which is why i've been worrying a little but keep telling myself its still really early and the pink lines are strong now. Mostly been tired lots, LOVE daytime napping :thumbup:, sore boobs, pulling and stretching sensations around my uterus area, eating less in each sitting but hungry sooner so eating more often, start to feel slightly queasy if I get too hungry, emotional (almost crying at strangers stories on telly - very odd for me! Think thats about it. DH thinks I'm a little loopy 'coz I will be happy to be sick.
> 
> First pregnancy buy (after all the tests lol) was a fetal doppler (Sonoline B) from ebay for $56 (bout £35) from China though so waiting 'bout 3 weeks for it to arrive and might pick up hb by then :happydance:
> 
> Looks like you got more info in your pack than mine had. Mine was all like info booklets. No forms to star filing in. They got sent when we made the first appointment.
> 
> I'm falling asleep writing this forcing myself to put laptop down.:sleep:
> 
> :hugs2:
> 
> p.s Another symptom - Loving eating fish. I've never been much of a fish eater but cod is best and it has to be fillets of fish. Reconstituted doesn't cut it like fish cakes or fishfingers.

Thats good the pink line is getting stronger :thumbup: when is ur scan?
well the pink and blue form one os for oh one for me thats really just bout us, filled one in b4 our first app- question like how long have we been together, how long have we been ttc ect. will have it all done for when we get our app :)
I love fish as well i could have it every night for tea :haha: ur symptoms sound good!



nimbec said:


> Yey the packs arrived!! Let us know hen you get your appt!
> 
> Tryandwish I'm sure everything is just fine, I was worried about not feeling unwell - ha well now I'm awful so please enjoy being ok ;) I had my scan yesterday and baby was perfect measuring a day ahead with a good strong hb I'm so happy ad also a bit more relaxed now, only 3 and a bit weeks to the 12 week mark :) hoping I'll be able to enjoy the pg then rather than being constantly worried about loosing my bean.
> 
> How is everyone doing? G3 I hope you're ok (((hugs)))

I will sure let u all no when my app will be, just away to ring up now and get it booked :)


----------



## pcct

Rang up and i have an app on the 5th oct :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Yay whoo hoo the ball is rolling!!! Fab news Hun


----------



## pcct

isnt it just :wohoo: i cant wait its the day after my hospital app :)


----------



## Tryandwish

We now got pcct and bumski waiting for October so it will deff fly by :thumbup: we're in September already :D it'll be christmas next week!

g3mz - How are you?

:hugs2:


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls, Congratulations to all you girls who have gotton your BFP through egg share and good luck to everyone else who are soon to try. I hope you don't mind me popping in here and asking a few questions. 
Quick background- I found out i have blocked tubes proximal end via HSG in June. I was in total shock and inconsolable as i have 3girls 15, 16 & 17 to my ex husband. I would love a baby with my partner of 11years. When i broke down after HSG the radiographer told me my only hope was IVF. When googling it i came across egg sharing but when i saw my FS she said she could operate lap and hysterscopy to try and unblock them and if anything else in there ie endo sort it.
Thus BIG DILEMA Egg share vs Surgery. If time was on my side i would have gone for surgery if successful try for a year then egg share. I am 35 and some places will accpet me till my 36 birthday others cut off at 35. Then there's the FSH -some cut off at 8 others 9, 10. Mine is 8.7 thus my options of clinics has been slashed i live in North east and looks like i would have to travel to London- Lister or cardiff- CRM. 
I decided to first go in for surgery, have waited 13wks and go in on fri 7/9/12. Mainly to see if there is anything else stopping me from getting pregnant and confirm my blocked tubes. Decided egg sharing without knowing what was going on inside me was not a good option. I could put a baby in there that might not be able to implant. But at 35 wasting 13wks is also scary. If surgery is a success i have read there is only a 30% chance of it working due to scar tissue and damage to inside of tubes etc. So until fri i am in limbo on my next step but really considering egg sharing either way.
MAIN QUESTION- How long did it take for initial appointment to egg transfer??? I am 36 on feb 18th and if possible would like to try one round but i don't want to build my hopes up to be told it is not possible time wise. Sorry for long post :blush: 
Any help or advice greatly appreciated. xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi hun and welcome!! Im not really the best one to answer question but I didn't want to read an run! The process can take a while to get started so the sooner you book an appt the better, also getting all tests down early while waiting would speed process up. I was told to expect about 2/3minths before actual egg transfer a they have to do lots of tests then get you and reciprocate on bcp together etc etc (however I got my bfp naturally while waiting) I was due to go in for initial tests a week after I got my bfp! So hence why the other ladies on the forum will be much more helpful than me, I wish you all the best tho and hope it all works out for you!!!!!!!!! The ladies on here are lovely so I'm sure you will get some great advice.


----------



## bumski

Hi hope4 if I were you I would get both balls rolling, I started down the egg share route in jan and had EC in July, tests etc take ages, sorry it's a quick post, hope you are all doing well and still thinking of u g3mz, hope your scan has gone well. Massive hugs to you.
My patches arrive on tues for FET and start northisterone on 24th sept, so FET should be roughly 23rd oct.
Bit excited but still so far away, just want it all over now because I can't plan anything, work, hols, dd birthday, bring it on, I'm ready lol
How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Bumski glad to hear things are getting closer the time will fly by! 

Hope everyone else is ok...I heard my baby's hb on the sonoline b Doppler today at home OMG how excited was/am I!!!! Hugs to everyone


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi Hope41more,

I agree with nimbec and bumski, you need to get the ball rolling asap. My appointments were badly timed with my cycles so had to keep waiting a few weeks for the correct day of my cycle to do the next test (and had to have one test done twice which added 4 weeks to my waiting) but I had initial consultation on Jan 25th and EC on Aug 8th. It sounds quite a while but when I explain to you the tests we had done there wasn't any time wasted.

*Jan 3rd* - We visited the clinic to find out how it all works.
*Jan25th* - We had raised the cash and had our initial consultation. Next step was to have AMH bloods tested which has to be done between CD2-4 so had to wait almost 3 weeks for correct time of my cycle.
*Feb 14th* - Had AMH bloods taken on my CD3. Had to wait 2 weeks for results.
*Feb 28th* - Had low result meaning we could give up egg share scheme or repeat the test hoping it would be that little bit higher (came back 9.67 and needed to be over 10). We decided to have a baseline scan at beginning of next cycle and if they found enough antral follicles then we would repeat the AMH.
*March 11th* - Baseline scan on CD3 showed 18 antral follicles and they wanted to see more than 10 so we repeated the AMH. Had to wait 2 more weeks for results.
*March 26th* - My result came back 26.33!! :happydance: (AMH levels are not supposed to change much!) So we have to go on to the next stage. We needed another blood test and a counselling session so made the appointment but with my days in work and counsellor only available on Wednesdays we had to wait again.
*Apr 11th* - Had counselling session to explain fully how a resulting child from egg donation can find me when he/she reaches 18. And had more bloods taken to test for cystic fibrosis check and other chromosomal defects. Had to wait 4 weeks for the results.
*May 15th* - All the results were back fine and they were now searching for a recipient for my donated eggs.
*May 19th* - Bcp arrived with a note to start on next CD2 and I was CD8 so had to wait almost an entire cycle before starting the bcp.
I normally have a cycle between 28 and 32 days.
*June 16th* - After 35 day cycle period finally arrives!
*June 17th* - Started bcp
*July 10th* - Started Suprecur injection.
*July 17th* - Stopped bcp
*July 24th* - Scan
*July 25th* - Started Gonal F
*Aug 1st* - Scan
*Aug 3rd* - Scan
*Aug 5th* - Stopped Gonal F
*Aug 6th* - Scan and stopped Suprecur. Had trigger shot that evening.
*Aug 8th* - Egg collection.
*Aug 11th* - 3 day transfer of 2 8 cell embryos.

Hope this is helpful in someway :thumbup: Let us know how you get on :D 

:hugs2:
Aug19th - Very faint :bfp: that has been getting stronger ever since.


----------



## Tryandwish

Wow bumski, time has already gone by so quick! Not long now :happydance:

nimbec - I have orderd a Sonoline B doppler and waiting for it to arrive (from China though so will be few more weeks). Might be about 8 weeks by the time it arrives and can't wait to hear the hb anytime I like at home :D must be so amazing :cloud9:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

All that u just posted tryandwish was so helpful !it has really helped me understand everything a bit more in detail now :) Ty for that :) hope everyone is doing ok! I havnt posted on Bnb much the past few days havnt really been feeling up to it :(


----------



## Tryandwish

If you have any other questions pcct then feel free to ask away. :thumbup: Why you not been "feeling up to it"? Hope you're ok :flower: Just re-read that long post and got to correct a few dates :dohh:

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

Sorry! Dates have been corrected. Starting bcp was June not July :dohh: I stopped the bcp in July! Its now all correct so hope it helps :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Thank you :) I just haven't been feeling my self past few days :/ feeling better today. Just think I need to find some time to relax lol


----------



## bumski

Hey pcct hope your ok, great news about your app and your pack finally arriving. Xx


----------



## pcct

i know its great :happydance: its all coming to together now :O ... do of of u know what happens on ur first egg share app ?


----------



## bumski

Mine was a little different, I filled out a form about my fertility and then had a blood test to check AMH levels, that took 4 weeks to come back, then had my app with the dr and more blood tests.
At the app he went straight in to explaining the process and protocol I would be on.
I was also given a form to fill out for any possible recepients to read and one for any possible child born from my eggs once they reach 18.
I asked how long all this would take to start and he said we will be having treatment within 3 months from then!
Exciting stuff really x


----------



## pcct

ooooh all really exciting i really cant wait but already nerves are kicking in :haha: i'll be sure to up date my journal after my appt :thumbup:


----------



## bumski

Look forward to it! It's just round the corner now! Yay!

Well I was a bit silly the other day, been having af pains but no sign of af so thought I would get a hpt just to get the thought of 'what if' out my head.
Didn't want to spend a fortune so bought a Tesco twin pack.
Did one, saw nothing then when looked again, approx 10 mins (but not sure) and I could see a line!! Very faint but def there! OMG!
Trying to tell myself it's an evap, so to clear it up I will do the other, after holding pee for just 45 mins I did the other and this time I timed 10 mins, I looked at 8 mins and there it was again! And pink! Still very light but no denying it, didn't even have to take it out the case.
I shown my mum on the way work just to get a second opinion and she thought it way too obvious for evap, so held pee for a good 3 hrs and took frer!
Completely stark White negative!! Not even a hint of anything!
Silly me, note to self - NEVER TRUST TESCO HPT AGAIN!!!


----------



## pcct

It sure is... its guna be here in no time :)

OMG bloody tesco cheap test :dohh: they really should just get them off the shelf not very fair for ladies like us wanting it so bad and stupid test do that! glad u got a frer tho hun and af will no doubt be round the corner :( saying that am sure i forgot to note my last one down and shes still not here and been having pains ( i no am deffo not even a maybe preg ) am just not liking the fact she is being late :/


----------



## Hope41more

Thank you girls!! very much appreciate your acceptance on this thread and all the feed back. 

Tryandwish- Your knowledge and long detailed post was amazing think it will help me and others a lot. So happy for your BFP!!!! Hope you have an amazing pregnancy.

Nimbec- Congratulations on your natural BFP, if you don't mind me asking was your problem unexplained or something else??? Here's to a happy 9mths.

Bumski- You had egg collection but then frozen??? 

I am very concerned by the time frame now and wish i had got the ball rolling 13wks ago, Clinics i rang said it only took 2mths tops so i thought i better wait till i knew all the facts after surgery. Think they might tell white lies with the competition to reel you in to their clinic. Really worried about the time frame now as i only have 5mths till i turn 36yr so Egg share might not be an option anymore so if my surgery is not a success my TTC journey will come to an end :( Really cannot take the stress of all this. Surgery on Fri is more than enough without my age the ticking time bomb going off. My oh said in jest i was past it and out of date yest!! Not the best thing to say to an infertile woman about to go for surgery. But to be honest it summed up exactly how i feel my 36th birthday in Feb is my neon out of date sticker :(


----------



## Hope41more

Oh i feel your pain bumski similar thing happened to me last wk. My period is like clockwork and was 4days late!! My head was telling me i could not possibly be pregnant(tubes blocked) I was having period pains upto a wk before so i could not possibly be, but my boobs were hurting telling me i might be. I refused to test coz i could not be but boy was i hoping and praying to be- then my period showed came :( 
TTC is totally gut wrenching. Our minds, emotions and body play awful tricks on us. Just not fair :(


----------



## pcct

:( hope4 that's exactly like me it's dreadful having that feeling :( hate when u have a late af and then ur body plays tricks on u!


----------



## nimbec

Bumski that really is rotten!!!! You should complain to them - not that it will make it a bfp but may stop it happening to others! So sorry (((hugs))) 

Hope41 well I say it was natural it was actually clomid injuced as I don't o on own haddnt had a period for 5yrs also have pcos! I was booked in for Ivf but amazingly got bfp before. I feel very lucky it was a very long and extremely traumatic journey ttc I really really feel for you. In also older in 31 and was told I only had another few years left and the longer it went on with my condition the less likely I was to get pg - so hard to hear!! BUT I did it and hopefully that should give you some hope that it is possible against the odds. I'm assuming as long as you start the egg share process b4 your birthday they can't deny you the treatment as once started its all paid for.... Are you eligible for any nhs Ivf? I'm assuming not but I've heard (not sure where an can't gaurentee) if you can prove ttc is ruining your life and having a psychological effect on you they may offer you 1 cycle even if you are over age. This does depend on area though. It must have been on a tv program I think... Seem to remember they had to write to lots of people BUT always good to find out. 

Hope everyone is ok? I had my booking appt with midwife yesterday and she heard the hb on a Doppler so exciting! In struggling with all day sickness and in shattered but I'm not complaining I'll take it all for my bfp! I so hope you ladies can join me soon x


----------



## bumski

I agree with nimbec hope4, I'm pretty sure if you start down the egg share route before you turn 36 then that's ok. Afterall it's not your fault that the process may take months.
I would highly recommend you ring a few clinics of your choice and explain your situation, that you have surgery coming up but feel you should go for an egg share scheme also.
Sure they will be understanding, plus if you have any to freeze you will be able to do another ivf cycle without the hefty bill. X
I had to have my embies frozen due to OHSS, absolute pain but I'm officially on countdown to starting my FET now :)

Thanks for the posts about the hpts, iv double checked with more and tescos are def giving evaps, pink ones too lol. Was a bit disappointed at first as didn't 100% believe, but to be honest, it's kept me entertained for a few days lol.


----------



## bumski

Yay nimbec I bet that was just lovely!!! Did you say you have a Doppler, sorry couldn't remember who it was.
Has it all become real yet? 
So are any of you pregnant girls getting any signs of bumps yet? Xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Bumski yay for FET countdown time will fly!! Yes I have my own Doppler now but heard it at Midwiffe appt yesterday much louder as she pressed much harder - I was too worried I'd hurt tr baby silly I know but just so protective over this lil bean! 

No propper bump for me just bloat that looks like a bump!


----------



## bumski

Bet you can't wait to get your bump! When is your next scan booked for?

Just got my patches delivered for FET, bit early but one step closer now! :)


----------



## nimbec

A step in the right direction though!! I've got to wait for scan appt in the post - it will be between 12-14 weeks. I also see a consultant as I'm a high risk due to having a pacemaker amongst a few other things. BUT nidwiffes still think I'll be able to have a natural birth rather than the section that keeps being batted around!!!


----------



## pcct

Has anyone seen today's metro paper? i don't read papers but i did today .read an story about ivf stating that having ur embroys frozen are healthier meaning they r more likely to have complication free ivf pregnancies if using a frozen than a fresh one.its likely for the woman to experience bleeding ect with fresh embroys and if u have them frozen it give the womb lining a chance to recover and there advice to woman undergoing ivf is that there is no reason, yet to change the way they approach it. what do you ladies think??


----------



## bumski

I have been told by the embryologist that my chances of success has gone from 40% (fresh transfer) to 30% (frozen) I don't completely understand why but presumed it must be something to do with what happens to the embryos when frozen, I did have more blasts but they were not a good enough grade to survive the freeze he said, this makes me wonder though if they would have been good enough for fresh transfer.

I agree your body goes through less strain on a fet and given meds to help thicken the lining. Time will tell with this.

Does anyone know what their lining was at transfer? I was told mine was too thin but later found out it measured 8.5mm and the dr said they look for minimum of 5mm.
This seems quite thin to me


----------



## schoolteacher

pcct said:


> Thank you :) I just haven't been feeling my self past few days :/ feeling better today. Just think I need to find some time to relax lol

I hope your feeling more yourself now pcct! x



Hope41more said:


> Really worried about the time frame now as i only have 5mths till i turn 36yr so Egg share might not be an option anymore so if my surgery is not a success my TTC journey will come to an end :( Really cannot take the stress of all this. Surgery on Fri is more than enough without my age the ticking time bomb going off. My oh said in jest i was past it and out of date yest!! Not the best thing to say to an infertile woman about to go for surgery. But to be honest it summed up exactly how i feel my 36th birthday in Feb is my neon out of date sticker :(

If you cna't do the egg share your surgery will work, your ttc journey is not over at all! best of luck for friday, I hope it all goes well and it doesn't make you too sore. x



nimbec said:


> Hope everyone is ok? I had my booking appt with midwife yesterday and she heard the hb on a Doppler so exciting! In struggling with all day sickness and in shattered but I'm not complaining I'll take it all for my bfp! I so hope you ladies can join me soon x

Thats great she used a doppler! my didn't-rubbish! :-(
I am tempted to buy one but my sister who is a midwife was like 'do not buy one they cause so much trouble!'. She said that ladies ring up all the time panicing hugely because they can find it one day and not another day-as baby has moved or placenta in way or something. I see what she's saying but would still like one, loL!



pcct said:


> Has anyone seen today's metro paper? i don't read papers but i did today .read an story about ivf stating that having ur embroys frozen are healthier meaning they r more likely to have complication free ivf pregnancies if using a frozen than a fresh one.its likely for the woman to experience bleeding ect with fresh embroys and if u have them frozen it give the womb lining a chance to recover and there advice to woman undergoing ivf is that there is no reason, yet to change the way they approach it. what do you ladies think??

That makes sense and it is horrible to bleed in pregnancy. x



bumski said:


> I have been told by the embryologist that my chances of success has gone from 40% (fresh transfer) to 30% (frozen) I don't completely understand why but presumed it must be something to do with what happens to the embryos when frozen,
> 
> Does anyone know what their lining was at transfer? I was told mine was too thin but later found out it measured 8.5mm and the dr said they look for minimum of 5mm.
> This seems quite thin to me

It makes sense whay your embryologist says as well bumski because although the body might be better prepared, a thawed embryo (even though the best ones are frozen) I believe are not quite as strong as they were when they were fresh so you percentage does go down. 

I personally think a chance of a pregnancy at 5mm lining is slim. My first was 10mm, my second was 8.5mm-so I think for me personally not good enough, and my 3rd where I was sucessful was 12mm. x

AFM-sorry not been on much, started back at school today so been busy preparing. Had nasuea everyday :-( but thankfully not thrown up! Someone asked about a bump! I have now, its part bloat but becoming obvious. I was at a wedding on saturday and a girl in the toilets to one glance at me and went 'are you pregnant?' Thank goodness she was right! I would never dare ask anyone that! my 12wk scan is on thursday! Eek! x


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls hope you are all well. I rang a lot of clinics in June. Some of there websites were a bit misleaing saying there age range was 21-35 but when i rang if you were 35 they would not accpet you. Some were till your 36th birthday if they thought it would not be comlete before would not accept you (very strict) I even mentioned freezing my eggs for others so i could get a few cycles in but that was a no, no. Then there was the FSH which some were under 8, others under 9, and others 10!!! I found most of the clinics that were upto 36years had FSH of under 8 and mine was 8.9. Only found a couple of clinics that did upto 36 with FSH in my range and thats if my AMH is ok. Was going to get my AMH checked with the clinic before surgery but the ones that would accept me and that was in June!! Are at the other end of the country i live in north east and the clinics were in London- Lister and Cardiff. Over 5hours drive away!! So decided to see whats happening with my insides first. Surgery is TOMORROW!!!!! I have not slept a wink and i have not been able to sit still for days soooo anxious!!!!!


----------



## bumski

Good luck for your scan today schoolteacher, look forward to your update on your little one growing nice and big ;) x

Hope4 - 5 hours drive is such a long way, esp when going every other day for scans etc, your right to concentrate on the here and now and your op tomorrow. You won't need ivf anyway Hun, sure your BFP is right round the corner ;) hope all goes well and your recovery is quick x


----------



## nimbec

Hope4 GOOD LUCK for the surgery!!!!! 

Schoolteacher good luck for the scan please let us know how it goes!!


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:
Sorry I haven't been on here for a while it's just been easier to try and blank the ttc thing out for a bit! But I'm ok now back to myself :thumbup:

I see I have a lot to catch up on here will have a proper look later but hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

I went for that scan with the doctor after my levels had gone up, she said there was a possibility it could be ok so she scanned me and said still nothing so I could now stop the pessarys!..........I said WHAT!!!!! She had told me to stop them a week before!! She replied did I??
I wanted to strangle her at this point!! As did my dh!! I then asked one simple question which only required a yes or no answer.......would I be able to egg share again?? Her response we will talk in your follow up!! 
So I'd just had a very upsetting time and she couldn't even give me a straight answer!! So I will not be going for the follow up with her!! I found her very cold no emotions at all!!
Now tonight we are going to an open evening at the crgw :happydance:
Very excited! And hoping to get a straight answer on if we can egg share again or not (after the only 9 follicles thing) and book our consultation which is free for egg sharers!! And also if dh needs tese like they said he might after the sample he produced for ivf it £700 cheaper than the lwc!! 
If we can't egg share then we will save and have a go in around a years time but hoping it don't come to that!! 
So I'm back and will be remaining here until I get my Bfp that sticks!! We will not give up no matter what!! :thumbup:


----------



## bumski

Hi g3mz. im so glad you are feeling a bit more positive and its great you are thinking of your next step x
dr sounds like an arse to be honest hun.

so sorry you have had to go through this x


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz - Which doctor was that at lwc? I'll make sure I avoid her! (and ignore her if she says stop the cyclogest!). So glad your feeling better about things. Guessed you were taking some time out but was still worrying about you :flower: How was crgw?

:hugs2:


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks for all the well wishes girls, so nervous and anxious 13wks wait for surgery seemed so far away...now it's only hrs!!! 

bumski- your right 12hr round trip does not sound fun, even one round trip sounds awful and i could not drive that far myself. I am a strange driver only drive were i know how to get too!! Plus i did not realise i might have appointments every few days, mind Lister did say they could arrange some appointments closer to home using a different clinic. But hey i want a baby and nearly free vs £7000!!! Tomorrow results are still going to have my mind doing over time no matter what the outcome!!!

g3mz- That is an awful experience. The one thing we need when going through this whole process is a caring frinedly person. When i had my HSG and broke down on the table i could not have asked for a nicer nurse holding my hand. She had all the time in the world for me so much so i kept apologising for taking up so much of her time. She said she was there for a cuddle whenever i needed one. Why can't everyone be like that??? I think it would be nice if they employed a few members of staff who have been through our experience even if they are not medically trained just for support. Especially when it comes to situations we might get bad news. I spoke to a few people at lwc in darlington and they did not seem very caring. That would have been my first choice only due to distance. Lister in london seem lovely and very helpful over the phone. Lister and crgw seemed to be my only options due to age and FSH. crgw were ok on phone but their website seems to have a lot of hidden costs, seems good at first glance free consultant and amh etc. But hey if it close and consultant is free you have nothing to lose. Hope you can do egg share at another clinic. x

School teacher i hope you enjoyed seeing your little one on the scan today. x


----------



## bumski

Hope it goes well today hope4 x
Not long to your scan now tryandwish is it, bet your getting excited x


----------



## nimbec

Hope today goes well hope4 !! Fx for you

Hope everyone is ok? My ms or should I say all day sickness is much much better PHEW!!


----------



## bumski

Glad your feeling a bit better Hun, let's hope it stays away got you x


----------



## Tryandwish

Yeah my scan is less than a week away. Thurs 13th. I see GP at 9.30am to get pregnancy confirmed and get my details passed to a midwife and then LWC scan at midday. Nervous and excited. Nervous when I'm worried something could be wrong but excited I convince myself it's all fine and wondering if there one heartbeat or two. I know its daft but I'll relax when I hear (or just see) a heartbeat (or two). My Sonoline B doppler arrived and of course I couldn't resist using it already! Heard my own heartbeat so many times but nothing else yet. Not expecting to really but I had to try just incase I could find something. 

I saw someone ask the other day but didn't see a response :dohh: Who else had a doppler? Have you used it successfully yet?

How was your scan schoolteacher? Hope your doing well Hope41more.:flower:

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower:

School teacher how did scan go? Must have been lovely to see your little one again :)

Bumski not long now till your fet time is flying by!!:thumbup:

Hope4 hope all went well :flower:

Nimbec hope the ms stays away for you! :thumbup:

Tryandwish not long until your scan now is it?? And it was dr thackare I seen and I think even less of her now but il go into that in a sec!:flower:

Pcct you looking forward to your appointment can't believe how quick the weeks are passing by!! :)

Well I'm so happy I went to the open evening at crgw :cloud9:
I just wish I had gone there first!! I chose lwc Swansea just because we only live 15mins away so it was convenient and crgw is an hour away so wish I had least had a look!!
It was amazing, the clinic was fab! Everyone was so friendly and I thought I would know everything already but they gave talks that made things a lot clearer! They do procedures that lwc don't like imsi which with our problem being dh sperm then that's ideal for us!!
We had a chat one to one at the end and I explained what had happened with only 9 follicles and she asked what my amh is and when I said 13.59 she said that clinics usually use 15 as the lowest but she suggested that if I do a cycle and donate all my eggs I can have a cycle to myself then for free (what I had originally asked lwc but they said no!!) she said this would obviously give myself and the recipient the best chance!! 
Then this is the bit that really wound me up....... I told her that the dr had told us after my egg retrieval that dh sperm count had gone down maybe caused by scar tissue forming after the vasectomy reversal and that we would need tese!
She said that If his count had gone down we should have simply been advised to start freezing samples before its to late as with tese they would only retrieve low amounts anyway if anything!! Now the cost of freezing is just 200 a year and we can freeze as many samples as they feel we need!! So now we have lost precious time!!:growlmad:
So today I requested a copy of my notes £50 mind! Crazy!! So we don't have to go through the tests again and we have a consultation on the 17th 2days after my birthday :thumbup:

I will miss the nurses at lwc as we got along so well and they were great with my children always spoilt them when they were with me!! Cupcakes,doughnuts or sweets lol but i never want to see the dr there again!!

Things are looking up again and I'm looking forward to the future again :cloud9:


----------



## Tryandwish

I had a feeling you were going to say it was Thakare! She's the one who did my egg collection and I don't think she gave me enough sedative 'coz I remmeber them talking about my previous scans to check my follicles and my 2 completely different AMH results and of course I felt her poking that massive needle around. If I go to LWC for treatment again think I will ask for any doc but her. Refuse to see her.

Glad you are back in good spirits. What is imsi? I haven't heard of that treatment.

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

They showed us videos of what normal and abnormal sperm look like then showed us how they see the sperm under the microscope and it's still pretty small but with imsi it's magnified a lot more so the chances of them picking the best sperm are better! 
Although its going to take time to go through 2 cycles I know il have a better chance with more eggs to myself and giving my recipient a good chance too :) and I won't have to have the screening tests again so hoping to get the ball rolling quickly! 
There recovery rooms were really nice not like the tiny space with a curtain around you in the lwc! And after egg collection and transfer they like you to stay a while and have something to eat before leaving to make sure your ok! They were lovely there :)


----------



## nimbec

G3 in so pleased to see you back and in good spirits!! That's great news that you can do the 2 cycles gives you a much better chance they seem much more accommodating!!! ((hugs)) to you and fx things get moving quickly!! Can you freeze speem while waiting? 

Gosh lots to catch up on! It was me with the Doppler it's amazing sonoline b I heard hb at 9 weeks I was an Have a grin like a Cheshire cat!! Definitely worth the investment! 

Good luck with scans ladies I can't wait for my next one.... Waiting for the appt to come in te post! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone I'll cat g up properly on the thread later today - its all been a bit bonkers as have moved house !


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all on my phone do just a quickie! Scan was fine, baby was wriggling about and waving one arm in the air! Scan pics didn't come out that well, woman obviously couldn't be bothered. Sorry didn't update before, was all excited as on this other thread I have been on for over a year, 4 babies were born in 2 days!!!!! 
G3, so glad your back and have changed clinics, and looks like they could have a good plan for you! X


----------



## Hope41more

g3mz- glad you like the new clinc.
school teacher im so happy you enjoyed your scan and nimbec hearing your babies hearbeat.
Hi had my surgery yest. my surgeon has confidence she would unblock my tubes as the blockage on hsg was at proximal end. 
Unfortunatly she did not even attempt to unblock them.... she found my tubes to be twisted and i have grade 3 tubal block with severe adhesions and the nurse mentioned that something was suck to my plevic wall which prob explains the pain i have. The consultant had gone home when i came too but is ringing me monday to explain more.
Totally devastated :( so much so my heart rate plumetted on the ward, anesthetist had to come and give me something through my iv and put it down to how upset i was and how anxious i have been. Not in good way today the gas is killing me, mostly in my upper chest and right shoulder.


----------



## nimbec

Schoolteacher do pleased the scan went well!!

Hope41 I'm so so so very sorry there is absolutely nothing I can say that will make you feel better so I'm just sending you a MASSIVE ((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))


----------



## schoolteacher

Hope41more- so sorry to hear the news about your tubes, what a shock. Sending you big hugs too! X


----------



## sugardumplin

Hope41more said:


> g3mz- glad you like the new clinc.
> school teacher im so happy you enjoyed your scan and nimbec hearing your babies hearbeat.
> Hi had my surgery yest. my surgeon has confidence she would unblock my tubes as the blockage on hsg was at proximal end.
> Unfortunatly she did not even attempt to unblock them.... she found my tubes to be twisted and i have grade 3 tubal block with severe adhesions and the nurse mentioned that something was suck to my plevic wall which prob explains the pain i have. The consultant had gone home when i came too but is ringing me monday to explain more.
> Totally devastated :( so much so my heart rate plumetted on the ward, anesthetist had to come and give me something through my iv and put it down to how upset i was and how anxious i have been. Not in good way today the gas is killing me, mostly in my upper chest and right shoulder.

HI hun i just wanted u to no your not on your own i had my opp on thursday 6.9.12 they said they would unblock my tubes when they was doing it they found that my tubes are unhealthy and to many adhesions, he showed me pictures that he taken during surgery my whole stomach looked like i had spider webs in it there was that many adhesions it was horrible but then i got the dreaded news they couldnt unblock them, they told me the only hope is ivf and i would have to have my tubes removed before hand, i have been looking into egg sharing, them telling me that broke my heart i felt so alone i have dream the worst dreams so just so you no i no how ur feeling x


----------



## pcct

:wave: sugar ur story sounds exactly like mine i had mine on 11/4/12 am just waiting for my op date to get my tubes tied ... i hope u r ok :hugs: i have choose to do egg share as well


----------



## nimbec

Hi sugar welcome and so sorry to hear your news :( 

Just a quicki to say hello to everyone - hope you are all ok? 

Hope4 I hope you are recovering and feeling a little better - hopefully you can start planning now you know all the details ((hugs))


----------



## sugardumplin

pcct said:


> :wave: sugar ur story sounds exactly like mine i had mine on 11/4/12 am just waiting for my op date to get my tubes tied ... i hope u r ok :hugs: i have choose to do egg share as well

hi hun sorry to hear your going through the same thing its heart breaking, i was dreading the doctor coming round to tell me, when do you start ur egg sharing have u looked into it? what mad u chose it? sorry about the questions but i am looking into it, i love the fort that why im trying to find some happyness im helping someone els with theres, are they just going to tie ur tubes and not take them out xx


----------



## pcct

I was dreading the fs coming to me too and telling the the news.. telling me there was nothing they could do it was that bad :(

I have choose to do egg share for a few reasons in no order, helping other out, my waiting list is 3 years for ivf. everything has come along rather quickly as well after my hospital referred me in april after the lap i was then seen by the ivf clinic in the may then i questioned about egg share and they sent me out all the info pack. I have an appt with the surgeon that done my lap in april to discuss the issue with getting my tubes tied so still un sure if he will want them out or just tie them, as there is too much fluid in them.

i also have my follow up egg share appt the next again day.. so it does all come round rather fast... so if u just try and gather as much info as u can about ur ivf/egg share am sure u can get moving really fast :) 

everything is on my first page journal, i remember first joining b&b and trying to find as much info as i can .. ur in a great place!! where in uk r u from ?


----------



## sugardumplin

pcct said:


> I was dreading the fs coming to me too and telling the the news.. telling me there was nothing they could do it was that bad :(
> 
> I have choose to do egg share for a few reasons in no order, helping other out, my waiting list is 3 years for ivf. everything has come along rather quickly as well after my hospital referred me in april after the lap i was then seen by the ivf clinic in the may then i questioned about egg share and they sent me out all the info pack. I have an appt with the surgeon that done my lap in april to discuss the issue with getting my tubes tied so still un sure if he will want them out or just tie them, as there is too much fluid in them.
> 
> i also have my follow up egg share appt the next again day.. so it does all come round rather fast... so if u just try and gather as much info as u can about ur ivf/egg share am sure u can get moving really fast :)
> 
> everything is on my first page journal, i remember first joining b&b and trying to find as much info as i can .. ur in a great place!! where in uk r u from ?

I i dont think i have said this yet but i have found someone that does actually no what im gong through by joining this b&b, my friends are all having babies and starting there family and all they ever say is think positive i thought positive all the way through i was declined the lap but went for a 2nd opinion in which i got and they finally agreed, what was your thoughts on the lap and your recovery? 

so it has all been moving so quick for you i bet ur pleased at that though, i not sure how to use this at the moment lol can u private message on here? 

im from birmingham, were about are you from x


----------



## pcct

It is so good and helpful to find others that have/are going thru exactly the same.. u are the first person i have came across that has been the exactly the same so far expect the being declined first time for ur lap :( i find that shocking .. bet u r glad u went for 2nd opinion. I felt ok about going for lap i thought they would unblock my tubes and within a few months i would be preg, so i didnt really prepare my self for the bad news i was giving :( 

At first it felt like it was dragging it still does a little but when i really think about it with all the appts ect its been quick!

Yes u can sent private messages :thumbup: Am from Scotland :)


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :thumbup:
I'm so annoyed with the lwc I could explode :growlmad:
I phoned last week and asked for a copy of my notes they phoned me today and said I couldn't have my egg share blood results!:growlmad: coz I didn't pay for them the clinic did! But they wanted £50 for my notes!! I was just hoping to save the time of waiting!! So I sent dh to collect my notes and he comes home with an envelope and says they said I don't need to pay as I paid for them........confused I opened the envelope to find just 3peices of paper with just my amh result and dh test results?? Now I'm really confused surely if they usually charge £50 they should contain more than just that? I was expecting a copy of all notes taken at my appointments?:shrug:

So I went in search of any letters I had from the clinic to take with me to crgw on Monday and I found the letter from our first consultation from the doctor that says everything we talked about and like me and dh thought nothing was said about needing 10 follies it just says 8 eggs to share or if less donate all in return for a free cycle!! And I offered to donate all of mine but was told coz I had 9 follies I couldn't have a free cycle!! I know I need to let go and move on now but I am so annoyed!! I will miss the nurses there but the dr is a complete idiot!! 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## pcct

hey hun hope u r ok :hugs: that dr sounds like a idiot and glad u have found a better clinic :) u have everything right to be peed off i would as well!


----------



## g3mz

I feel like they haven't given my notes coz they have made so many mistakes, counting the same follies twice, loosing my bloods, bad advice!! Just can't wait until Monday now to see where we go from here and hopefully have some idea of time frame!! 

Not long until your appointments now too :happydance:
I find waiting so hard I'm a very impatient person lol :haha:


----------



## pcct

oh that is so unprofessional! fxd crossed for monday for u :) am sure this clinic will be the best one for u!

i know i cant wait till my appts i hate waiting as well but i have been keeping rather busy :)


----------



## sugardumplin

PCCT, it is mad that u are going through the same thing i was goin to private message u but it wont let me do it not sure if im doing it right lol, i was glad they said yes to my lap but then once i had it done i hated the fact that i didnt have it done, but after sitting and thinking about it all and not completely giving up hope with having a baby i am glad because its put part of the jigsaw into place i just got to continue with the rest.

gems hun hope all goes okay for u at your app and you finally get sorted out my fingers will be crossed for u x


----------



## Star wildcat

I am having a scan and blood test on the 27th. It all confuses me though.
My sister had IVF and had a baby 2 months ago on ger first try.

Because of this i decided to donate.

What exactly happens?


----------



## sugardumplin

Hun there is plenty of information on the web you should look into it that's the best information reading it of the clinics that do egg sharing I find it confusing aswell hun I really do there's a lot to take in x


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, nice to see some new girls also going through the same x

Star wildcat, egg donating is a lovely thing to do for someone, sugardumplin is right there is loads on the net about it, do take into consideration that it can be a long process and lots of scans, blood tests, and needles.
Also the child can poss get information about you when they are 18, but of your cool with all that then it's a special thing your doing for another couple.

You don't know who the other couple is but you can find out how many babies are born from your eggs, the year they were born and the sex.

GL to you x


----------



## bumski

How is everyone doing?

Tryandwish is it your scan soon, sorry if I have missed anything iv not been on much lately x


----------



## schoolteacher

Just popping into say hi! How are we all? Hi to new ladies, more egg sharers is great! x


----------



## bumski

Wow schoolteacher I can't believe how far along you are now, it seems to have gone in so quickly! How are you feeling? X


----------



## Tryandwish

Bumski - It was my scan today and don't worry, I haven't been on much either and lost track of who is at what point :dohh: I know your waiting for your frosties in October and you've started some of the medication. Got my FX for you :hugs:

g3mz - That sounds really shit! For £50 I would expect a full copy of all the notes they have in that beige folder. Since when did the clinic pay for any tests? They charge the recipient over £6,000 for a cycle and she pays for her tests on top so they're talking out their arses! And so what if they did pay for the tests, your only asking for a copy of a bit of paper which they want £50 for. I don't see their problem! Whoever makes up their policies and rules needs slapping with a giant wet fish :hugs:

pcct - Not long for you to wait now. Only a few weeks isn't it? I remember how frustrating the waiting feels but it really will be all worth it one day soon :hugs:

(I'm hugging everyone today :wacko:)

schoolteacher - How are things going for you? Not long now until you start feeling some movements :thumbup: and you can have a :hugs: too :winkwink:

nimbec - How are you doing? Still sick? :hugs: I haven't been once.....YET!:happydance:

Hope41more - Did the consultant ring you back? Can they do anything for whatever is stuck to your pelvic wall causing you pain? Don't give up hope. IVF can be hard and frustrating but it could give you your :bfp: :hugs:

sugardumplin - I have no experience of your situation but I can't even imagine it. Must be so hard. Egg share gives everyone a chance at IVF and I'm sure you'll get to see your :bfp: :hugs:

Star wildcat - Which blood tests are you having on 27th? Go back to page 43 on this thread, post no #426 on Sept 2nd I have written detailed list of the tests I had and when. Hope it can help you a little. :hugs:

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone :flower:

AFM - Had scan this morning and at first I wasn't sure. Could only see Anne's face and she started to frown. I'm thinking "Don't f****ng frown!! Don't you dare go and get a doctor!" But then the frown disappeard and she said everything was fine. Called DH over to see the screen and she showed us the gestational sac, yolk sac and the baby's heart beat. We heard it too and DH nearly started crying. So we have one baby on the way not 2 (so kinda sad one didn't make it) but we still have one healthy baby doing well :happydance: I've been having very easy to deal with symptoms. Gone off sweet crap like biscuits and chocolate. Getting some niggles and twinges and few stretchy pains. Zero sickness, not even queasiness! :happydance: Some lower back ache has been my worst symptom and I get physically tired easily (need a nap after dealing with delivery at work :sleep:). Wanted nothing but fish for a while, then it was chicken curry but nothing in particular I fancy at the moment. Feel really tired in afternoons but then struggle to get to sleep at nights. Been worrying because I haven't got really strong obvious symptoms but seen the healthy heartbeat so now I'm reassured that I'm just having a really easy time of it :happydance:
Just called the clinic as I forgot to ask how my recipient did and she got a positive too!!:dance::yipee: Feel so happy I'm a bit teary. Anne said I'll probably have a letter from the recipient soon. Can't wait :D

Sorry for such a long post :dohh:

:hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Oh that's great news tryandwish! Although there is one and not two it will make it such an easier pregnancy and birth for you, and there is more of you and Dh to spoil it rotten ;)

It's great your not having many symptoms, I was like that with dd but thought nothing of it at the time. X

G3mz, I'm sorry sorry the clinic is making things difficult for you, the last thing you need is more stress after what you have been through, I hope it all comes good soon enough for you Hun, and I quite like tryandwishes idea of slapping them with a wet fish! Made me laugh x


----------



## schoolteacher

I too laughed at the wet fish, go and get one g3, a big smelly trout!x

Try and wish do glad scan went well, what a relief! Lucky u not much sickness, and how cool about you recipient! I never got a letter! X

Hey bumski I'm ok, sickness starting to go, replaced by headaches as I come of the steroids! U have started meds then? X


----------



## bumski

No not yet, start northisterone next sat for 7 days, I reckon transfer will be roughly 24th oct, still a bit away yet but getting there x


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a quicki to say hi sorry I've not been on I'm feeling really rough :( in pleased as means my bean is doing well but ugh yuk! I'll catch up with everybody soon!! 

Bumski oct will be here b4 u know it!! 

Tryandwish in so happy the scan went well and that u don't have sickness (I hope it stays away for you!)

Schoolteacher sorry bout headaches but happy sickness has gone for you! 

G3 how horrid are they?! But think positive u are with a great clinic now !!! 

Hope41 I hope your ok? 
Pcct nearly time to start now Whoo hoo


----------



## pcct

:hi: girls hope everyone is ok :) just a little question if any of u can remember what happens at the egg share review appt? The closer it getting the more am thinking what is guna happen ect


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :flower: how are you all?
 
Hi pcct I'm sure every clinics slightly different after I have been to our consultation at the new clinic today? At the last clinic I was scanned and dh sperm was checked, today we just had a chat really but that might be because I had told them we had all that not so long ago! 

We went for our consultation today :thumbup:
I felt very at ease talking to the doctor there! We explained the things we were not happy with at the last clinic and she agreed its not the way they would have gone about things there! The only thing that's disappointed me is that if the lwc won't sell me my test results (dh is going to ring them the morning to ask them)
Then I will have to have them again adding 4-6 weeks to everything and as I will be having my own cycle after donating that means I'm looking at march/April before we get our turn :growlmad:
But I know it's a step I the right direction!! I just don't like waiting lol but as dh keeps reminding me we have been ttc for 3 years now so a few months isn't that bad!! 
When we have got the results whichever way it might be then we can have a planning treatment appointment and start freezing dh sperm! :happydance:

I loved your comment on slapping dr thackare with a giant wet fish :haha: tryandwish really made me giggle!

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pcct

Yeah I think they would be just gives me a lite idea what to expect really! Glad ur appt went well sounds like u r in good hands :thumbup: I get Wat u mean about waiting I hate it too but I try remind mysef how long we have been trying so far and that a few more months won't hurt saying that this year is flying in and march / April will be here in no time!


----------



## nimbec

G3mz sounds like new clinic are great! You are entitled to your notes by law they cannot keep them from you!!! Demand them or threaten further action they will send them quick smart! I really hope time flies for you xx and for you to pcct xx


----------



## pcct

Thanks at this rate it seams it for now fxd it stays that way lol


----------



## g3mz

Stupid clinic wouldn't even sell me my own blood results not even for the full price They paid! That's just mean :(

So now I'm off to have the bloods done at crgw in the morning! Have to pay for them but get the money back when they come back clear so not so bad just gutted that I have to wait 4-6 weeks for the results :( with doing the cycle for the recipient then having to wait before having my round this is going to take some time! But I know it's worth it!!


----------



## pcct

what a joke!! ur own blood results and u cant even buy them!? what sort of a clinic of that! so mean i say! hope ur doing ok tho :) like u say this time round will be well worth the wait :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

G3 try phoning citizens advice they will advise you BUT they cannot keep results from you it's a legal requirement for you tone able see ALL results hun - worth a try!!!


----------



## Tryandwish

How is everyone doing?

g3mz - Are you bothering to chase LWC further for your results? I agree with nimbec that it sounds very strange and is probably illegal. You should have full access to all your notes.

AFM - Had an ok-ish week but could have been much better. At 7+5 I got really itchy knees when I woke up. Checked them and I had loads of bites all over both knees. Covered myself in anti-histamine cream and went to work but by lunch time I realised they weren't bites 'coz they were rapidly spreading to my stomach, back, neck and getting itchier and itchier. Called doctor and got an evening appointment with a GP but she said it was allergy to something in environment or something I had eaten (but hadn't eaten anything I've never had before) and she couldn't give me anything for the rash 'coz of the pregnancy.:cry:
At home I found lanacane powder managed to relieve the itching for a while but the rash was still developing so wondered if the pregnancy was making me allergic to something I normally eat so decided to eat nothing but pasta, salt and potatoes roasted in veg oil. Did that for a day and the rash was still developing so after work I went to A+E as GP was useless. Doc was baffled as to what he could give me without harming Smidge so he spoke to his consultant and the Gynaecology dept. and they came back saying I could safely have half dose of Chlorphenamine 4mg. So I started one tablet every 8 hours and it helped so much. After 2 days of itching driving me to insanity I started to be able to tolerate the itch and it kept fading until I felt no itching at all. I'm now a week later and yesterday tried taking one every 12 hours and itching stayed away so now I'm going to try and not take them anymore. See if the rash reappears. We still have no idea what caused it but I have soken to a freind who said her daughter had the same through 2 pregnancies. Its a response to the change in hormones so I guess while most people get ms I get insane itching rashes all over :dohh: much rather be sick!! Anyone had any experience of rashes during pregnancy?

In some better news I found Smidges heart beat on the doppler at 8+4 and 8+5 :happydance: :dance:

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Tryandwish that's sounds horrible poor you!! Congratulations on finding the hb it'd an amazing feeling isn't it!!! I had my NT scan yesterday and a normal 12wk scan tomorrow so lucky I get to see my bean twice in one week :) so happy!! Also measuring ahead which is positive. 

Hope everyone is ok? 

Could you try camomile lotion for the itch? Could Maybe see if it's ok to use??


----------



## Tryandwish

If the itch reappears then I will consider anything but for now its been 15 hours since last tablet and no itching yet. Been told to use cows udder cream or aloe vera lotion. GP told me to use my eczema cream which was useless. So glad the doc at A+E found something I could have.

Hows you and your bump?

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone just a quick one on my mobile........hope you are all doing well!!

Glad your itching has eased tryandwish!
Nimbec glad things are going well for you! :)

I went to crgw on Friday and had the bloods done so they should be back in 3-4 weeks then I go in for treatment planning!! If I'm lucky enough to get 12 eggs then I will egg share first time (not counting on that with only having 7 last time!) but anything under and il have the next cycle for myself!


----------



## Tryandwish

I know it will take longer and the waiting is agony but it may work out better for you if you have a whole cycle to yourself as it will likely mean more embryos to choose from for transfer. More chance of success for you both. At least you have had all the bloods done in one go. One at a time with LWC just took forever!

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone ! Or sorry to hear about the itch and rash hope it's all cleared now :hugs: how cool u finding heartbeat must have been amazing :) 
G3 glad u have had ur bloods done now hope the waiting goes in fast! 
How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi pcct,
Itch and rash all gone :happydance: stopped the chlorphenamine and it hasn't come back. :dance: It is amazing finding the heart beat. Think I have worked out how to connect the doppler to the laptop to record it so I will try it later and see if I can upload it. :thumbup:

Everyone well? :shrug:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Glad it's all gone :) Aww that would be amazing if h can record it :)


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, not been on much for a while, just the odd quick check up to see how everyone getting on but been trying to not obsess as its been a lonnnnnggggg wait getting round to the fet cycle.

pcct not long now until your app, i bet you cant wait to get started and get a plan made up x

tryandwish im glad your itching has stopped, that must have been very frustrating, hey it would be lovely to hear your little ones hb ;) x

nimbec i bet its been great having 2 scans so close together, i cant believe how quickly all your pregnancies seem to be going! x

g3mz, im so glad you have moved on hun and found a good clinic that keeps you focusing on the good stuff, so glad they are getting stuck in straight away with your bloods etc, i really hope it all goes quickly and smoothly for you x

hope everyone else is doing well too and that your first tri has gone smoothly xx

afm, i have finished northisterone tabs yesterday and now waiting for af to start, should be sometime this next week and then i start my patches on cd1!!!

FINALLY my ET is in sight, its been such a long long journey to get to this point, im just scared as if this doesnt work we wont be able to do anything until next year now as it will be too close to christmas

Any advice from you lovely ladies would be massivly appreciated, as in what you all did in your tww, did you take asprin, or anything else you think may just have helped xx


----------



## Tryandwish

Hey bumski

Through my 2WW I was moving very gently, no jumping or running around and even walking gently. Of course was desperate to get the bfp but was also just happy thinking of the little embie(s) growing and burrowing into the lining ready to create the placenta. I did lots of researching online to try and find out what happens on what day so I could keep track of exactly what stage the embie(s) were reaching. From 7dpo I started testing and while I expected negative I had that little bit in my head thinking "what if it(they) implanted early?". I was not disappointed by the neagtives until it was getting to 11 dpo and then g3mz told me to use FRER and then I got the bfp. So overall my advice would be to have FRER's ready and plan a few things to distract yourself (cinema, some shopping, meeting friends, anything to help the days go by a bit quicker). 

As for anything I was taking. I only took the progesterone pessaries provided by the clinic, Sanatogen Mother To Be once a day and I also take Omega 3 1000mg capsules. No idea if it makes a difference to conception and implantation but I know omega 3 is very important for the brain (and I don't eat much fish so capsules is my best way of getting some on board). I didn't take any asprin or any other medication.

The wait must have been horrendous but your now so close. I have my fingers crossed so tight the this will be your last AF for a happy and healthy 9 months.:flower:

:hugs2:

p.s. Just about to attempt recording Smidges:baby: hb :dance:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all- hoping I could join?

I have started the process and am now just waiting for my genetic screening, so far I fit the criteria to egg share in all the other categories to I'm very hopeful that I get approved.

I have changed clinic and the new one seems so much more thorough than my last! I'm hoping that this all helps.

I should get my final results by the end of October. Feels forever away but I know it will come round soon enough.

Thanks for reading.
Kim


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi Kim - No need to even ask if you can join. Everyone's welcome. :flower:
I remember the waiting for all the test results. Its awful but worth it in the end. I'm sure your new clinic will bring you better luck and it will make a difference that you have more confidence in them.:thumbup:

AFM - I managed to record Smidge's hb but only on my phone. Connecting doppler to laptop worked but there seems to be some sort of interference and it records a load of high pitched squeaking. Got it recorded quite well on my phone but its a .AMR file and B&B says its an "invalid file" so I have no idea how to upload it.

Got to go on a rescue mission now. My mum just called from town (bout 8 miles away) and she went shopping with the car headlights on so now the car battery is flat. :dohh: What a numpty! (this is not the first time she has done it either! Lol). Will have another go at uploading Smidge's hb later on today :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

*Bumski* hey hope u are well :) I wish i could help and give u some advice, what tryandwish has said i would deffo take the advice :thumbup: have u got a date yet for when ur appt is? or are you just waiting for af before u take the next step?


*tryandwish* :hi: Think i will be taken ur advice on the 2ww :thumbup: I hope u can figure out a way to up load smidges hb would be nice to hear :cloud9: 
I have ran battery down once :dohh: such a bummer lol off to the rescue you gooo ! :haha:



*everhopeful* :hi: good to have another to join :) I am just waiting to do my test to find out if i can egg share too :) i haven't long joined this thread but i can say it has been mega helpful and the ladies are great :hugs: 
Hope your new clinic gets everything moving for you.. The waiting part sucks right! the end of oct will be here before you no it!

Nimbec and g3mz hope you 2 are both well :hugs:

Afm - not really been up to much just trying to keep busy :) got my hospital appt on thursday my follow up for my op and fri i have the clinic my egg share appt so excited to finally get a plan in action again :)


----------



## bumski

Tryandwish thankyou for all that, it is really helpful, I went and stocked up on omega 3 yesterday thanks to your advice so will be starting all my vits today.
Bless your mum, I did exactly the same thing the other week, Dh kept asking if I had left lights on and I assured him that I didn't ;) oops lol.

Hi everhopeful, nice to see more people on here too, hope this month flies for you and that your new clinic is good, so have u used a different one in the past? 

Hey pcct, this is a good week for you Hun, finally after all your patient waiting you can get the ball rolling, bet it's getting exciting now, look forward to your updates :)

I don't have any apps booked yet, it all depends when af turns up, I believe I start patches on cd1, but will know for sure once it's here as have to call the clinic on that day, then scan cd15 then ET cd21 as long as lining is thick enough.

While typing this I have got real bad af pains so think it's gonna be here very soon! Must be a sign lol

Any one else ever look for 'signs'?
My best hope I cling to is mil went to see a psychic earlier in the yr and she said me and Dh will be doing ivf in summer but will not complete it, I will then concieve in October!
We didn't understand what she meant by not completing ivf but now we do. She recorded it all for mil too, also said I will have twins, time will tell ay, if she is right she is one amazing psychic! Xx


----------



## g3mz

hi everyone :hi: october is here looks like its going to be an exciting month for a few of us now :happydance:

welcome everhopeful like you i am waiting on the results of the screening tests they should be back by the middle-end of this month!!

bumski i have alot of faith in some psychics i have seen loads and when the can be so specific on things that cant be guessed (some just say crap like you will get a new job, you will go on holiday things that happen to most people!)
i seen one that told me i would have twin boys and it wouldnt end well then refused to read anymore as she felt i was not ready to hear it as i was only 19......2 years later i fell pregnant with identical boys and lost one at 30 weeks and my little fighter was delivered at 32 weeks after i had to fight for them to let me deliver so early, and a week later his heart rate kept dropping and he was intensive care and i was told if the pregnancy had carried to full term he probably wouldnt have made it, i knew after what the psychic had said he would stand a better chance in special care where they could help him than inside me where we had no control! i was also told by another that my daughter would have disabilities and she does but she would also be diagnosed as dyslexic when she is 8 and she is now waiting to be seen about it and she will be 8 in january!! 

so i think you will soon be pregnant with twins :happydance:

hope everyone else is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## pcct

wow how awesome with the psychics i really must go see one.. but trying to find a good one can be rather hard! i too think u will be preg with twins :)


----------



## bumski

Wow that's pretty scary! It must be so hard to hear bad news off them too. Glad you're moving on now with this cycle, that's so sad about your little ones, can't believe how strong you must be to have gone through all that x

Thanks pcct, twins would be lovely as dd has grown up an only child really and it would be lovely to have two to play together, Dh may disagree though as he has younger twin brothers and helped a lot with those so may have put him off slightly lol

I also had a reading done in jan and he said I will have a little boy in 18 months, he sees twins but I won't give birth to twins, he also wrote me a monthly prediction for eg July - medical (ivf)
August - travel (went up north to visit family, only trip we had this yr)
Sept - work pressure (lost a lot of contracts recently so struggling a lot this month)
Oct - lucky (time will tell)
Nov - upset in home or family (I hope not!)
Dec - contented


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies gosh so much to catch up on sorry I've not been about!!

Hi Kim and welcome!!! Hope time flies by for you!! 

Bumski that all sounds very exciting - I've never seen a psychic as I'm too worried about how I would feel - bit of a woos lol!! 

Tryandwish it's amazing hearing hb isn't it!

Ever hopeful & pcct hope you are both ok! 

As for things I did in 2ww I basically rested rested and rested ate no sugar caffeine or chocolate and just hoped! I also took my vitamins and tried my hardest not to poas before 9dpo! It's a horrible time but I really hope you get your little bundle this time hon! 

G3mz so sorry you had such a hard time and so pleased you made the right decisions fx for you now this time - at least the ball is rolling again. 

How is everyone in general? Tryandwish how many weeks are you now? 

I'm now 13+4 :) beginning to relax a little and feel more positive! I also have a small bump :) 

I so hope you can all join u ASAP and get your sticky bfps !


----------



## pcct

hey nimbec u must post us a little pic of ur bump :D I really hope we do all join u soon :)

I really wanna go see a spooky person now :happydance: 

Bumski i have been thinking about twins as well but i would be very happy with just the one but i think i shall stick to what we agreed that is we only have 2-3 eggs and not all that great we will get the 2 transferred so only time will tell


----------



## bumski

Thanks everyone, taking all the advice i can at the minute.

So af arrived today, never been so happy to get my period lol

Have my scan booked for 16th and ET on 22nd!

Finally i can see the end now, this time next month i will know one way or the other, how scary, :/ xx


----------



## pcct

That's great u have some dates now :) bet u can't wait woo hoo


----------



## Tryandwish

Wow bumski - I remember when I got scan and EC dates and it felt so much better. Your so close now :thumbup:

pcct - I'll be thinking of you thurs and fri :thumbup:

nimbec - Are you showing any bump pics or not so keen?

g3mz - Impossible to imagine what you went through with your sons! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Wishing you a much better cycle with crgw and got my fingers crossed tightly for you. :flower:

schoolteacher - How are you doing?

AFM - Had quite a good week. No more sign of rash and getting Smidge's hb every night. Feel like I have expanded in the last few days too. What do you guys think? Did have some bloating around 6 weeks which went down by 8 weeks. Hard to tell if its bump starting to show or bloat coming back up. :shrug: Wait and see if it keep growing I guess. :thumbup:

:hugs2:
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks #1.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2









9 weeks #1.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









9 weeks + 6 #1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sugardumplin

Aww look at ur bump tryand wish how are u all getting on.

My 1st consultation at the clinic tomorrow for my egg share I just so excited that its all starting and just don't no what to expect


----------



## pcct

Thanks try and wish! An wow bump pics are lovely ur guna have a lovely grown bump! 
Good luck for ur appt tomorrow surgar :hugs: x


----------



## bumski

That looks like a cute bump coming on there tryandwish x

Good luck today sugar, fx it all goes well, it's so exciting to get started ;)

Not long now until your app pcct! You have waited so long for this to start Hun, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Tryandwish

How did your appointment go sugardumplin?

:hugs2:


----------



## sugardumplin

Hey all my app went great I didn't think all would happen today was pretty shocked, I thought it would all just be signing forms but they scanned me took my bloods she said ill start my treatment in about 8 weeks, I can't believe its all happening so quick.

And why I was out PCCT u will never believe the hosp fone an have an app for me to do my tubes on the 18th oct omg its all happening. 

Good luck for tomorrow pcct let us no how u get on.

How is everyone xx


----------



## pcct

omg hun that is fantastic!! its deffo all happening :happydance: am so excited for you! So glad i told you to get on the fne and get the ball rolling everything is falling into place for u now! :wohoo: xx


----------



## nimbec

Sugardumplin that's great news!!! It really gives a positive boost when things slot into place nicely and quickly whoop hooo! 

Tryandwish what a lovely bump forming and I'm so pleased you hear hb every night - I also listen in about every other day! My beans runs away from Doppler now it's sooooo funny going to be a cheeky one I think! I'm on phone at none t so can't post a pic but I'll try and pinch computer later and upload one I have a definate bump now :) I got rumbled by an old family friend whilst out on Monday ioooops the whole world will probably know by now! Oh well never mind!! I'm now generally feeling much better sickness gone apart from last night & today but I've either eaten something digey or got a bug as its a totally different sickness :( :( 

Pcct good luck for today!! Please update ASAP I'll be thinking of you all day! :) 

School teacher hope your ok? 

Bumski time is flying by :) 

G3 hope your ok and crgw are continuing to be great!! Fx time flies for you too!! 

Well I'm in bed for day due to this horrid bug/food poisoning :( just trying to stay hydrated for my lil bean.


----------



## bumski

Yay sugardumplin that's great news! So glad they did all that for you, so you will be having treatment this year, that's fantastic, u could be celebrating your pregnancy at Christmas :) not long now until your hosp app too x

Pcct, hope all is going well for you today, look forward to your update, GL for tomorrow's app too Hun x

Hope you feel better soon nimbec, does sound like you have a cheeky baby in there, gonna run rings around you lol x

No news from me, FET quite boring compared to last cycle, just can't wait for ET!! X


----------



## pcct

Hey am just getting ready to set off now :happydance: 
nimbec hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Bumski i have just notice you are from where my sister lives :)


----------



## pcct

Well that's me out now and it went really well :) I got to see my scan pics from my last lap and found out more info my left ovary is in hiding just now but will be fine when I start stimming so that was good news to hear my little left one is fine! And I have to have my tubes removed rather than clipped it gives me a extra 1% in the ivf rather than . Clipping ( any % helps ) the waiting list is 8 weeks but I told him about my pain an that I want to get on with my ivf so he filled out forms and hopefully I get seen sooner has been a successful day! All so he did explain that he would have clipped my tubes at my last lap but thought it would have all been too much for me to take in ! And in a way am glad he didn't coz I had a lot to take in and wasn't quite sure at the time , so this has gave me time understand everything. :D


----------



## nimbec

Great news pcct it sounds a I you have a good doc there!! I'm so pleased it was good news!! Yey!!!!


----------



## pcct

:) yeah he was good he was guna get me to sign my consent form as well but bcoz am now getting my tubes removed and want to get it done asap for my ivf he is getting the other dr to do my tubes and will be pretty soon :) just got to wait for my appt letter now :yipee:


----------



## bumski

Oh that's brilliant news pcct! How lovely for him to get the ball rolling sooner for you. It must be scary having your tubes Removed though, but like you say if it increases your chances then it's a good thing. 
Now for tomorrows app, it's all go now Hun ;) x


----------



## pcct

I know i always have that thought at the back of my head, but if i can keep it there i will. I want to do everything possible to make this work, Since having my lap and being told about my tubes i have gave my self plenty time to let it sink in ect.. Am really mega excited for tomorrows appt now :yipee:


----------



## sugardumplin

pcct im so pleased for you i hope your app comes real quick.
i was pleased yesterday i wanted to walk round london screaming at people lol, the hospital foned again today to confirm my app to have my tubes out i have my pre op on the 12th october an then surgery is the 18th, everything just seems to be falling into place and alot quicker than what i thought i cant believe it after all that has happened, i finally feel im having a lil luck i just really hope that this luck continues through us all.

i hate all the waiting time and i guess waiting for all my bloods to come back from the egg share is going to be a long wait :( but i guess its all worth the wait xx


----------



## nimbec

That's such good news!! Hopefully the appt will be with you soon and You get an early date! Definately worth it if it increases your chances any percent is better than nothing :) is tomorrow the egg share appt? Sorry Im having a blonde moment!


----------



## pcct

sugardumplin said:


> pcct im so pleased for you i hope your app comes real quick.
> i was pleased yesterday i wanted to walk round london screaming at people lol, the hospital foned again today to confirm my app to have my tubes out i have my pre op on the 12th october an then surgery is the 18th, everything just seems to be falling into place and alot quicker than what i thought i cant believe it after all that has happened, i finally feel im having a lil luck i just really hope that this luck continues through us all.
> 
> i hate all the waiting time and i guess waiting for all my bloods to come back from the egg share is going to be a long wait :( but i guess its all worth the wait xx

Haha i have been feeling like that today as well i just feel so happy :D its all going on for u hun am soo chuffed!! not long till ur op now :wohoo: u should make a little count down tricker :)



nimbec said:


> That's such good news!! Hopefully the appt will be with you soon and You get an early date! Definately worth it if it increases your chances any percent is better than nothing :) is tomorrow the egg share appt? Sorry Im having a blonde moment!

Yes defoo worth it just got fxd they can remove the tubes if not then they will just have to be clipped :shrug: hoping to get my appt letter like next week :haha: 

Yeah tomorrow is my egg share appt :) that is at 9.30am


----------



## nimbec

Great news sugar!! You and pcct should be egg sharing about the same time!


----------



## sugardumplin

nimbec said:


> Great news sugar!! You and pcct should be egg sharing about the same time!

it would be nice if we was, id love to be going fru it at the same time :) amazing if we found out we was pregnant sharing the experiences would be amazing xx


----------



## sugardumplin

pcct i no its all falling into place with us now just hassle them and ask them if there is any cancellations. hun u no how rubbish i am at using this site haha stupid newbie i am i dont no how to do anything if u tell me how to i will lol xx


----------



## pcct

i know waiting sucks but am just going to take each day as it comes and take what ever appt comes :) 

If you click on my litle trickers it will take u to the site to do your on and it tells what to do while u do it :) xx


----------



## Tryandwish

pcct and sugardumplin - Seems to be moving so fast for you both now. Hope your appointment is soon pcct for your tubes and your bloods will be back in no time sugardumplin. Good luck tomoz pcct (though I'm sure you don't need it) :thumbup:

nimbec - Would love to see your bump :thumbup:

bumski - Your ET will be real soon. :hugs:

AFM - I got a better bump pic today with me in my uniform at work (so same as wk 6 pic to compare easier). Got one question for anyone reading this who's using at home dopplers. Have you ever found :baby: heartbeat from 2 different positions on your tummy? I have always been finding Smidge about an inch above pubic bone and just to the right of the centre line of my tummy but last night Smidge was being awkward. Searched further afield on the right and found a brief sound of baby hb about 2 inches further over and quickly lost it. Went back to usual place for Smidge and found the hb. Out of curiosity went back to 2 inches further over and found the hb again. Swapped between the 2 positions several times so I was satisfied it wasn't just Smidge moving. Now am I listening to Smidge from 2 positions or could there be an identical twin that was missed on the 7wk scan as one could have been hiding behind the other? Could that explain why I'm showing already? Still heard nothing from midwives so no idea when 12 week scan will actually be. :shrug:

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

Help if I actually add the attachments!!! :dohh:

:hugs2:
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks #2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3









bump 10+1.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nimbec

Tryandwish I can sometimes do this too - I'm def having only one but doesn't mean that's the saw for you too! I think it's reasonably common but I'm definately no expert!! 

I LOVE your bump it's very similar to mine! 

I'd give them a ring about your scan I had to remind them!!


----------



## Tryandwish

Then I expect it is only one :D Never heard of hearing the hb from 2 diff positions before. Going to go to bed now and have a play around with the doppler :thumbup: And thanks for the advice, I will deff chase the midwife if they have a habit of forgetting/losing people! They won't be forgetting me 

:hugs:


----------



## pcct

sugardumplin said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Great news sugar!! You and pcct should be egg sharing about the same time!
> 
> it would be nice if we was, id love to be going fru it at the same time :) amazing if we found out we was pregnant sharing the experiences would be amazing xxClick to expand...

It would be amazing :hugs: as you know sugar already we are almost 99% alike with our ttc story would be fab to have a buddy all the way it esp someone that is exactly the same :) xx


----------



## pcct

ty tryandwish :0 loving more bump pics u have such a lovely bump forming :cloud9:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all eventually i get to the pc so i can upload my piccys! The scan pic is from 12+5 and the pump pic is 13+4 appologies that my bump is bare its the only piccy I have LOL! 

Hope your all ok!!
 



Attached Files:







photo(10).jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2









photo(12).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rosmuira23

Good luck girls. I am 1dp3dt with a 6 cell and a 8 cell embie hope I get a BFP again . I got one last time but had a loss .


----------



## pcct

*nimbec* your pics are soo cute :cloud9:
hope everyone is well :)

*AFM* had my egg share appt today and it went great!! got my bloods done filled out the forms, and I should be starting my ivf in January :wohoo: am sooo excited i have my councilor appt on the 15th nov :) i cant believe this is all happen now! i feel very lucky!


----------



## nimbec

Pcct GREAT news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! things are looking up now!!! i'm so pleased for you!


----------



## bumski

nimbec your bump is coming along lovely :)
my belly looks like yours and tryandwish now :blush:
mmmm, hurry up baby and give me an excuse lol

Hi Rosmuira, gl in yor tww, when is your test day? sorry you had a loss hun, hope this is the one (or two) for you now x

oh PCCT thats is FANTASTIC hun:happydance:
so happy its all starting now, you can relax and have a brilliant xmas knowing what is to come in the new year. Over the moon for you :hugs:


----------



## pcct

thank you so much girls :) am so happy :D the start of the new year - the start of something beautiful <3 i already feel more relaxed already now we have a time when we will be starting! Also found out that we didnt need to pay :yipee: i was under the impression that we had to pay £900 but bcoz we have our 2 nhs cycles we will be using them :)


----------



## bumski

That's even better Hun! You can spend all your money on treating each other now ;) x


----------



## Tryandwish

nimbec - Great pics :D :thumbup:

pcct - Time will fly by for you now :hugs:

Rosmuira - Good luck. Got my fingers crossed for you :hugs: 

bumski - Only 12 days :D must seem a little unreal after all your patient waiting :hugs:

How are you g3mz and schoolteacher?

Sorry if I forgot anyone.

AFM - Had a great week. DH hasn't been well for many weeks now and went to nurse to get bloods taken. He said nurse was an old matron looking type that you don't want to mess with and she looked through his notes and said "Let me guess. Your wife is about 11 weeks pregnant with your first child?" Dill agreed and she said while most doctors don't believe in psychosomatic symptoms she does as her husband suffered it too. He was sick until she reached 12 weeks and she was fine and then when it came to labour time her husband also had contractions and had 6 days off work with 4 days unable to get out of bed as he couldn't straighten up. This news has made me so much happier! Its not only me with pregnancy symptoms and I am so hoping he feel some contractions too.:haha: Why should women be the only ones to endure the pains of pregnancy? 
Also this week I have chased the midwife! got a number from the GP. Rang them and had to leave a message with someone and she said that Jean or Carol would ring me back. That was days ago and still heard nothing :( Going to be late for the 12 week scan. I want it done soon to know everything is going ok and so I can see Smidge again and get another picture :D Will be chasing them again by Friday :growlmad:

First pic is 6 weeks and second pic is 10+6 (not been in work today at 11 weeks so got a pic yesterday :D)

:hugs2:
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks #2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3









bump 10+6 #2.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bumski

Wow tryandwish that's amazing lol, bet your Dh doesn't think so, bet he will be dreading the birth now.
Your bump is looking amazing Hun! It's really coming on now :)
11 days to go now :) strangely this month is flying by a lot quicker than the others. The scary bit is that i will know the outcome 3 weeks today! Now that's what terrifies me x


----------



## pcct

hey .. hope u all are all doing well :hugs: ur bump is coming along nice tryandwish.. how is everyone getting on?

*bumski* really not long until ur fet :dance:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all just a quickie I'm still reading! Been poorly with a urine infection and followed by a horrible cough/virus which turned into a chest infection :-(
Glad all seems to be well on here at the mo! X


----------



## pcct

aww school teahcer sorry to hear u are poorly atm :hugs: :hugs: hope you get better soon x


----------



## bumski

Hope you feel better soon schoolteacher, can't believe how far along you are now! Not long until your next scan now x

How are you doing pcct? Hope your well Hun x


----------



## bumski

Just wanted to let you know I go in for my FET at 4pm tomorrow, can't wait to finally get my frostie babies back! X
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## pcct

Am doing great thanks :) 
That is fantasic news!!! I will be thinking about you :hugs: u have waited so long for this


----------



## g3mz

Oh wow good luck for 2moro bumski! Will be thinking of you :) 
Hope everyone is well! 
Gosh your pregnancy is flying by school teacher!!
Afm I have been keeping an eye on the thread just havnt been able to post my daughter has been very ill and needs to have lots of blood tests done this week so between that and my son being bullied because of his asd and trying to sort the house before Xmas it's been all go ere!!
My blood results should be back any day now! Then planning appointment I can't wait :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry to hear your having a difficult time g3mz! X

Bumski! Wow good luck! Hope all goes well x

Hi pcct! Hi everyone else! X


----------



## bumski

Thankyou pcct, g3mz and schoolteacher.
Sorry your having a hard time g3mz, iv just had bullying issues with my DD too. Hate bullies. I hope you get your results back soon and you can move on. Xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay for being pupo with two bumski! Rest if u can and GL! Hopefully we'll all have babies in 2013! x


----------



## pcct

Woo hoo pupo with twins :) can't wait to hear u getbur bfp!! R u testing at home before beta?


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies so sorry I've not been about! 

Bumski congrats on being PUPO with twins I have everything crossed for you!!!!!!!

G3 so sorry you have been having a tough time!! 

Well I have news we are team blue!! :) so happy!!! 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## bumski

Thankyou girls!
That's fantastic news nimbec! How exciting, so did you get a private scan done to find out the sex?
I don't have beta pcct, just sent home with a HPT and OTD of nov 5th but there is no way I will last that long so nov 1st it is which will make me 10dp5dt, should be a clear answer by then.
I cried when I seen them go in, it was so weird, been a long haul. Fx there is better to come but only time will tell xx


----------



## pcct

Aww well bring on test day!!! Woo hoo! How does it feel? My clinic tell U not to test until otd but I dont think I could wait till then! Lol

Fab news ur having a little boy hehe! Hope everyone is well


----------



## bumski

It's so weird because I feel the same but I'm letting poor DH run round after me, he actually said after just 24hrs 'I take my hat off to you, I don't know how you fit all this stuff into 1 day' lol, I'm enjoying milking it though sshhhhhh ;) x


----------



## pcct

Awww bless :) enjoy relaxing Hun u deserve it After all!


----------



## schoolteacher

Let DH run around bumski! He he!! X

Congratulations nimbec- a bouncing baby boy!!!! Lovely news! X x


----------



## bumski

Will you be finding out schoolteacher? X


----------



## g3mz

Hope your enjoying being PUPO bumski!! Definatly take advantage of dh running around for you :)

Congrats nimbec!! :)

Hi school teacher!!

Hope everyone is well!!

The clinic phoned me yesterday and said my results are back and I'm going in on Tuesday for treatment planning!! Be so nice to finally have some dates! Although I know with Xmas so close and having to do my donating cycle first I might have a bit of a wait until its my turn!
But good things come to those who wait! And I think us ladies have all waited long enough now!! :) x


----------



## pcct

That's great g3 it's makes everything a bit better having dates ! And ur right we all have waited long enough ! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## bumski

That's brilliant news g3mz! So glad it is all moving forward for you, you really deserve some good news. Do you think they will fit your donor cycle in before Xmas? That would be nice, then maybe you and pcct could be cycle buddies in jan, and poss me too if this doesn't work x


----------



## pcct

Aw that would be lovely to be cycle buddies :) 
I have everything crossed bumski that this cycle I all yours like g3 said good things come to those who wait, and u have waited a very long time to get to where u r now


----------



## bumski

Aww thankyou pcct, it's just so hard to believe it may actually work. I go from thinking 'of course this will work, it's our best chance' to 'there is no way I will be first time lucky'
Oh hurry up OTD!
Xx


----------



## pcct

I think that's exactly how I will feel, as the past few months I have already been feeling like it will work ect but am so scared but at the same time I don't want to worry my self I wanna just go with flow and take it all from there! Oh and I think I will be testing at home as I have just been looking thru all my papers and it 17 days after transfer before otd!!


----------



## schoolteacher

bumski said:


> Will you be finding out schoolteacher? X

Nope we're staying team yellow and then DH will look and tell me instead of midwife at the birth! X

Hi all! G3mz glad your gonna start soon just prepare for the fact that it may be after Xmas now, I had my first failed ivf in October last year, and the first thing they said when I rang us was 'it will be January before the next one'. I was so disappointed! That was my clinic tho, it's because we are egg sharers an the recipients often don't want to do the treatment near Xmas. January is the busiest time in most clinics apparently! X

Bumski- lots of people have success first time- I just wasn't one of them tho :-( x


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! 

Bumski I have everything crossed for you!!! Are you trying to hold out till a certain date? It's so so hard. I hope you are relaxing and letting oh look after you!!!! Good luck eek! 

Schoolteacher gosh I really envy your patience I'm terrible I had to know lol must be amazing to have that suprise at birth tho truly amazing! 

It would be great if you became cycle buddies g3 so glad te ball is rolling for you!!


----------



## hopefaithcj

Have been lurking and reading your journeys, congratulations and good luck to those still waiting. 

Basically I'm living in Northern Ireland and on waiting list for ICSI. No where here in the 2( yes 2) clinics does egg sharing for free or discounted Ivf. 

Looking at places in England but had a few questions : 

Have any if you had to travel a considerable distance to your appointments? Is this logistical nightmare? 

Roughly how many scans and appointments did you attend until your ET?

AMH results- did any of you have a high result not a low one. Got mine the other day which was 94.8! Great lots of eggies but risk of OHSS. 

I meet all the criteria but AMH worries me- I've responded well to Gonal-f with IUI before so no history of ohss. No endometriosis either. BMi below 28 etc. 

I would love to put myself forward for egg sharing but just wondering how feasible it is living across the water! 

Any info greatly appreciated ! Good luck!


----------



## nimbec

Hi hope I just wanted to say welcome!! Some of the other ladies may be able to help more than me on this one but I wanted to wish you lots of luck.


----------



## pcct

Hey hope :) I can answer a few of ur question as am still in early stage of my egg share, I have to travel 1hr30 mins to my clinic it can be a pain but hopefully worth it!! At the min I still have to do my Amh I too am worried about that one ! Sorry I any help any more! Wishing you lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## hopefaithcj

pcct said:


> Hey hope :) I can answer a few of ur question as am still in early stage of my egg share, I have to travel 1hr30 mins to my clinic it can be a pain but hopefully worth it!! At the min I still have to do my Amh I too am worried about that one ! Sorry I any help any more! Wishing you lots of luck and :dust:

Thanks for replying guys! I'll keep tracking this thread did any tid bits of info I can get lol! I'm under the impression a high AMH isn't as bad as a really low one? Low meaning it'll be hard to get a response to drugs . 

I'm wondering whether flying over for appointments is a bit much? If there aren't that many it might be ok ... * sigh* such a nightmare waiting and wondering all the time, mean while friends and family are popping them out! :nope:


----------



## bumski

Hi hope and welcome x
I have a high AMH of 86 and unfortunately had to stop after EC due to a risk of OHSS, this was back in July and iv just had my embies put back this week.
I really don't think that is the case with everyone though and think my clinic was just being over cautious at that stage as I felt absolutely fine apart from slight bloating which most people get.
I have seen other women with a lot more eggs than me that have still gone on to do transfer though.
They will warn you of this happening but all clinics should keep a good eye on you to prevent it happening.
My clinic is approx 1hr drive away.
Apps were-
AMH test
More blood tests and scan
Initial consultation with dr and Councillor
Injection training
Blood test when started treatment
Another blood test and scan
Another blood test and scan
EC
And then it should have been back for transfer

I imagine if you explain the distance your travelling you could get most of the initial apps done in one go.
Hope that you understood that lol. GL to you x


----------



## hopefaithcj

bumski said:


> Hi hope and welcome x
> I have a high AMH of 86 and unfortunately had to stop after EC due to a risk of OHSS, this was back in July and iv just had my embies put back this week.
> I really don't think that is the case with everyone though and think my clinic was just being over cautious at that stage as I felt absolutely fine apart from slight bloating which most people get.
> I have seen other women with a lot more eggs than me that have still gone on to do transfer though.
> They will warn you of this happening but all clinics should keep a good eye on you to prevent it happening.
> My clinic is approx 1hr drive away.
> Apps were-
> AMH test
> More blood tests and scan
> Initial consultation with dr and Councillor
> Injection training
> Blood test when started treatment
> Another blood test and scan
> Another blood test and scan
> EC
> And then it should have been back for transfer
> 
> I imagine if you explain the distance your travelling you could get most of the initial apps done in one go.
> Hope that you understood that lol. GL to you x



Hi thanks so much for that! Sounds like we are fairly similar in terms of fertility issues, I have PCOS, been trying for 5 years, clomid x7 goes bfn, IUI with gonal f x4 bfn. I think I will ring a couple of the clinics I've been looking at and ask them a few questions, I have a lot if my results from the clinic I'm under now, hopefully they'll accept results from another clinic, ESP since AMH are valid for 2 years! 

Worth a shot, I have to be proactive and try other avenues or ill go mad!


----------



## bumski

That's great you already have a lot of your tests done, could even knock the price down even more at some clinics.
I shouldn't see why they won't accept them, I hope they do for you but well worth giving them a call to find out anyway.
I hope you manage to get a clinic that suits you x


----------



## bumski

OMG OMG!!!!!!
Iv been really down and sure this was all for nothing

Well I actually caved yesterday and got BFN, think that just got me more depressed, so as it was a twin pack frer I couldn't resist the other today, peed on it and BFN again!
Literally 2 mins later I swore I could see something, couldn't see colour but could def see the 'line'
I have done hundreds of these before and never see this soooooo bring on the old poas addiction, off to Tesco I go and buy another, within 1 min it's there!!!!!
I am def not calling it my BFP yet as very faint lines scare me, but it's there and it's def pink this time!!!!
I'm too nervous to get excited yet but I still so over the moon, it looks like we are in with a good chance!!! Xxx


----------



## hopefaithcj

bumski said:


> OMG OMG!!!!!!
> Iv been really down and sure this was all for nothing
> 
> Well I actually caved yesterday and got BFN, think that just got me more depressed, so as it was a twin pack frer I couldn't resist the other today, peed on it and BFN again!
> Literally 2 mins later I swore I could see something, couldn't see colour but could def see the 'line'
> I have done hundreds of these before and never see this soooooo bring on the old poas addiction, off to Tesco I go and buy another, within 1 min it's there!!!!!
> I am def not calling it my BFP yet as very faint lines scare me, but it's there and it's def pink this time!!!!
> I'm too nervous to get excited yet but I still so over the moon, it looks like we are in with a good chance!!! Xxx


Omg!!!! So exciting!! Fingers are crossed for you! Your going to be my ray of hope mrs! I'm ringing egg sharing clinic to start the ball rolling next week, really hoping I'm as lucky as you've been ! Keep us informed of the bfp! :happydance:


----------



## pcct

Omg u cheeky little mare testing :haha: how many dpt are u? Got everything crossed for ya Hun!!! Am sooooo excited for u post some test pics hehe


----------



## bumski

Oh I will, I'm 5dp5dt. Not told Dh yet as he made me swear I wouldn't buy any tests lol. I have left that one at my mums and brought one home saying it's an old one from mums house, so I'm currently holding for a bit and then doing it infront of Dh! 
I so hope it's there and he sees it too!
Oh I'm so naughty lol
Will let you know how I get on, still can't actually believe this could possibly it for us after 5+ years ttc.
Thankyou girls you have been my rock, love yas xxxx


----------



## pcct

Awwww wow ur guna make me cry u! Lol soo happy for u can't wait to see ur bfp!!


----------



## bumski

Well it's still there! Phew! Dh saw it straight away and he is over the moon, I am trying not to get my hopes up ( yeah right) because had my heart broke 2 years ago.
This must be a forever baby, please please please!!!
Will upload tomorrow if I can. Xxx


----------



## pcct

Woooooo hooooo u well deserve this!! This is deffo ur forever baby!!! Soo happy for u :happydance:


----------



## bumski

Thankyou so much pcct xxx


----------



## pcct

Ur very welcome ! u have came a very very long way and now its here woo hoo!!Can not wait to follow ur pregnancy journey now hehe :)


----------



## g3mz

Oh wow bumski sooooo excited for you!!! :happydance: you have waited so long you soooooo deserve this :hugs:

Hi hopefaithcj I have changed my clinic and they accepted my amh results and dh test results! So fingers crossed you find a clinic that will keep your appointments to a minimum :thumbup:

Hi pcct :)

Hi everyone else :)

I'm looking forward to my treatment planning appointment on Tuesday!
I know I'm most prob looking at jan before it starts and I have to wait 2 cycles between my egg donation and my own go so have a long way ahead but every visit to the clinic I know I'm getting that little bit closer!!


----------



## nimbec

YAY!!!!! Bumski fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so so so so so so so happy for you and i have everything crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcct

Hey g3 am doing good thanks :) be good for u to get everything planned and jan will be here in no time!!! Theses past few weeks I have been shockingly broody like upset broody if that makes sense :shrug: and getting more and more scared of the ivf :(


----------



## nimbec

Pcct ((((((((((hugs))))))))))) waiting is horrible i really hope time flys by and u get to start soon! I think you may feel better once you have started the process, i hope so x


----------



## pcct

Thanks :) I really hope so! I had a dream last night I was taken my injections ! Lol I know jan really not that far away! 
When I was out yesterday I saw a new born baby in his pram and I had a fly look while walking past and I just got up set and and a lump in my throat like I was holding back a cry! I just think the closer it's becoming the more real it's feeling and the feeling of finally being preg is just wow!


----------



## g3mz

I get bad days sometimes where I don't want to go through it for fear of it failing! It's such an emotional process! But the fear of not doing it and always having this pain of wanting a baby is far worse!! 
A few weeks ago on my anniversary my friend text me to tell me she was pregnant! I was so jealous! Then 2 weeks later she told me she had decided not to keep it!! I was so annoyed with her!! Life just seems so unfair sometimes!!
But I think as long as we stay strong and keep looking forward we will all get the bfp that we soooo deserve! :)


----------



## pcct

I get my bad days but nothing like this! Like u the pat few weeks have been the fear of failing!!
I can't believe that with ur friend to txt u on that day then say she was keeping it!! Rrgggh makes me angry when people do that! 
Am guna give myself a shake and get my head back into the positive Cheryl I once was few weeks ago :)


----------



## bumski

Oh girls, I don't think that feeling will ever go away. I work with babies (photographer) and over the past few years there has been really hard times, esp after my early mc in 2010. 
I so hope we all look back at this thread in a year or so and we have our much deserved babies in our arms.
I know how slow this whole process is and it just adds to the frustration and anxiety.
You girls deserve this so so badly and I can't wait until it's all moving on quickly for you.
I don't feel anywhere near positive yet, so bring on the poas addiction.
Will be re testing in a couple of hours and confirm with a digi if it's a good line. Soooo scared.
Xxx


----------



## pcct

Aww bumski that must be really hard :( I have a good feeling that all of us will look back on this thread with our babies :hugs: 

Can't wait for u to test again!! So excited for u woo hoo


----------



## schoolteacher

Fantastic news bumski! Congratulations!!!! Nothing wrong with a poas addiction either, its what we need to do! X

Pcct- don't be scared, we all survived ivf and you will too!!! X

G3- I hope Tuesday goes well! X

Nimbec- how u feeling?

Hi everyone else! Tryanwish hasn't been on in a while? X

AFM- still poorly with virus etc, ladies do everything u can to not get ill coz it's much worse when preggo and lasts a lot lot longer too! :-( x


----------



## pcct

Thank you all ur ladies support is great :) 
Sorry to hear u r still ill :( hope ur better soon :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Thanks schoolteacher, hope you feel better soon Hun.
30 mins until digi! Terrified doesn't come close. I don't believe I can be lucky x


----------



## pcct

Eeeeekk stalking like mad hurry up 30 mins haha!!!


----------



## bumski

It's official! 
PREGNANT 1-2!!!!!
I can't believe it, I so hope it stays put now. Thankyou so much, I feel like I have had so much support through all this.
I can't wait for your turn pcct and g3mz!!! Xxxx


----------



## pcct

Omg omg omg!!!!!!!! I knew it!!! Am so happy for u both! Sittin here with a huge grin on my face woo hoo!!! A huge congrats !! Woo hoo !!!


----------



## bumski

Thankyou pcct, do you think there will ever be a time that we all stop worrying? Lol
When is your next date for the clinic? Do you know yet? Xx


----------



## pcct

Haha no think there will never be a end of worry lol!! 

Am there on the 15 th nov for my councillor appt


----------



## bumski

Oh that's great, just over 2 weeks to go!
It really does help when there is apps to go to, the time seems to go a bit quicker then. Have they given you any firm dates when you will be starting yet or are they getting Xmas out the way first? Xx


----------



## pcct

Yeah I got that appt on the 5th oct when I was last there getting all my blood test so yeah it's flying in more so I try not think about how long I have to wait till next appt! They said after new year but exact date as of yet they said it would be sooner but with x mas holidays ect so early jan they said :) I have to fill my form out about my self and why I want to egg share if am honest m guna find it hard trying to fill that out lol


----------



## bumski

I found that hard too, how do you write about yourself? I cringe when I think back to it, just glad I can't remember what's on there lol.
Will they match you up pretty quick do you think, I felt like I was waiting for ages and kept ringing them x


----------



## nimbec

Yey Bumski I'm SO happy for you whoooooo hoooooo!!!! Im sorry to tell you tho that the worrying continues lol I still panic now at nearly 18 weeks it's worth every second of panic - please keep us up to date and well I used about 20 tests even after the digi hehe so the poas continued for a while ! It's perfectly normal :) 

Will you call clinic tomorrow?


----------



## pcct

Haha that's exactly Wat am feeling just the thought of it lol

Well they say they should match me quick as they r really short of egg donors so hope it's not a long wait


----------



## bumski

That's good news then pcct, it's a lovely thought knowing that someone somewhere is going to get some news soon that could change their lives thanks to you x

Nimbec I worry that I will be the same, intact I KNOW I will :blush:
Now how to keep it from Dh as I have been banned from buying more lol (yeah right) x


----------



## pcct

I know I keep thinking that someone out there is guna be doing there ivf exactly the same time as me :) so weird !! 
R u doing a preg tricker


----------



## bumski

No not yet, I daren't. Think I will wait until I'm a bit further as not even 4 weeks yet, forever willing time away it seems x


----------



## pcct

Well only a few weeks to go :))) can't wait to see u having a preg ticker :) 
I ment to ask I other day, what symptoms do u have?


----------



## bumski

First day and day after I had very light af pains, that light I wouldn't normally have paid attention, then from 4dpast until today iv had an obvious sharp pin like pain, in the same area, on and off but def there. Other than that I would say nothing that I would call obvious. Pains are getting a little bit more like af pains, dull but still not strong. Can't wait for something to kick in lol xx


----------



## pcct

There good symptoms to have :thumbup: no doubt the sickness will kick in soon :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Yay for digi bumski! I did about 7 frer and 3 digis. I stopped around 7 weeks as the frers started to go a bit funny. My first symptom was AF pains too! X


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone!!
Appointment today went well I started the pill today! And egg collection will be in the week of 21st January! 
If I get a good number of eggs I will share then but it's unlikely because of my amh but not impossible! If not il be donating them all and then back in April for my cycle!!
Dh has to have another semen analysis next week for them to decide if we need to freeze ready so nice to finally feel like we are getting somewhere again :)


----------



## nimbec

Yay g3 great news your back in the band wagon!! Hopefully you'll be able to share in jan fx!!! Is there anything you can do extra to help the eggs?


----------



## bumski

That's great news g3mz!!! It's so nice to have a date to look forward to, so your straight from new year to stimming more or less. It would be lovely if you got enough to share but even if not you will have an idea of the quantity you get to keep for yourself as I presume you will be on the same protocol on your cycle. Loads of luck to you xx

I'm getting such a bad habit here schoolteacher but I figure it's ok as iv spent hundreds over the years on hpts and all for nothing, atleast now I get to look at a lovely pink line ;)
So I'm 8dp5dt and def have to do another lol fx it's darker, that's my biggest worry. Thankgod superdrug are bogof on frer!
Next digi on thurs at 4+1, if that says 2-3 then I will try and leave for a while, promise ;) x


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies little up date!! 
We are now offially egg sharers !! My Amh test results came back today at...... 24 which is above the normal range! Am so happy as yet another step closer! 
Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## g3mz

That's great news pcct you should get lots of lovely eggs!! :)


----------



## bumski

Oh that's brilliant news pcct, that's a perfect number for plenty of nice strong eggs! I bet your over the moon. It's so nerve wracking waiting for your AMH results!
Another step closer, and that's a BIG step too! Well done him x


----------



## nimbec

Thats such good news pcct!!! I'm so pleased for you. A relief i'm sure!


----------



## pcct

g3mz said:


> That's great news pcct you should get lots of lovely eggs!! :)

Thanks :) that's exactly what I thinking too :) 



bumski said:


> Oh that's brilliant news pcct, that's a perfect number for plenty of nice strong eggs! I bet your over the moon. It's so nerve wracking waiting for your AMH results!
> Another step closer, and that's a BIG step too! Well done him x

Thanks! Am well over the moon !! :) it was deffo nerve wracking waiting for the results I was so worried! But yeah one big step closer!! 



nimbec said:


> Thats such good news pcct!!! I'm so pleased for you. A relief i'm sure!

Think you :) yeah a huge relief! I feels so happy right now I was so worried so bring on the next step!


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing ok got another up date ... I got a letter this morning from hospital for my pre op and admission day! Pre op is next week the 8th and my op is on the 14th :) this will be for the removal of my tubes.


----------



## pcct

Ps... Loveeeeee the ticker bumski woo hooo


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh wow pcct! Your op is just round the corner! X


----------



## bumski

Wow pcct it's all moving for you now Hun, I'm so glad, you have waited for so long for this. Hope it all goes smoothly for you. Will it take long to recover from this op? X


----------



## nimbec

Yey Pcct!! Gosh how exciting things are really starting to move quickly now for you - what a great way to start the new year!!:) 

Bumski loving the ticker!! How are you feeling? Have you done any more hpt yet? I remeber how i felt like it was just yesterday. I didn't get any propper preggy symptoms until about 6 weeks apart from frequent loo trips that started straight away and my boobs started there puffing out!! I'm like pamela anderson now hehe! Remeber to relax and take it easy there is so much going on inside you atm - congrats again! :)


----------



## g3mz

Yay things really are moving fast for you now pcct! So exciting all the waiting and now everything at once! 

Wow nimbec and school teacher your pregnancys r going so quick!!

Loving the ticker bumski :)

Hope everyone is well!

Dh is going for semen analysis on Wednesday then we will know if we need to freeze or if the scar tissue has got to much and will need tese! Sooo hoping its enough there that he can freeze poor man has already been through the vasectomy reversal, still really annoyed with the old clinic for not giving us the option to freeze back then!! But feeling more positive with our new clinic they have been a lot more help! :)


----------



## pcct

schoolteacher said:


> Oh wow pcct! Your op is just round the corner! X

 I know it's all happen real fast now!! 



bumski said:


> Wow pcct it's all moving for you now Hun, I'm so glad, you have waited for so long for this. Hope it all goes smoothly for you. Will it take long to recover from this op? X

Thank you hun :) hope it all goes ok too :) should take about 3 weeks to recover :) 



nimbec said:


> Yey Pcct!! Gosh how exciting things are really starting to move quickly now for you - what a great way to start the new year!!:)

It's all moving really quickly ! All so overwhelming too ! Can't wait for jan :)

Gm3 yeah it's all moving so fast :) can't wait to recover and just relax till jan now!

Hope ur appt goes well for ur dh sa test!


----------



## bumski

That's great news g3mz, poor Dh! If he is anything like mine he must hate doing his 'bit' 
Fx it all goes really well and you get to freeze them, I'm glad you feel happier at this clinic and they are treating you right. The last thing you need is more stress brought on by clinics. Let us know how you get on.

No real symptoms for me, just mild af type of pains still. So I caved AGAIN! And my test line is now darker than the control line!!! I have posted them in the hpt section if ya want to see, I havnt put the most recent one in but all the others x

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## bumski

Oh that's good pcct, you will be nicely recovered for Xmas then :) x


----------



## pcct

Yeah I sure will :) where is the pics of ur test hun? Is ur odt close? Or have I missed that? My head is all over lol


----------



## bumski

The first 2 are up until Wed which would be 4 weeks exactly, the last one is today frer and superdrug, i have to ring the clinic on monday to book the scan, cant wait x
 



Attached Files:







bfp3 002.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









bfp2 006.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









bfp3 001.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pcct

Wow!!!! How beautiful are they lines :? Woo hooo u must be in :cloud9:


----------



## bumski

I am, still doesnt feel real though lol x


----------



## pcct

I bet t won't hehe think I would be exactly the same I prob won't believe it until I have a big bump haha


----------



## bumski

pcct said:


> I bet t won't hehe think I would be exactly the same I prob won't believe it until I have a big bump haha

i totally agree hun x
how are you feeling about your op coming up? nervous or excited to get that bit closer?


----------



## pcct

Am really nervous tbh I thought I'd be both nervous and Exicted but am just so nervous lol I was expecting the op to come soon as he did say he will get me in sooner so I can get on with my ivf I got a letter last week saying the 27th dec so am glad he got me in sooner :)


----------



## nimbec

Whoo hoo Bumski great lines and a 2-3!! :) :) how exciting!! I'm still not sure I really believe it now :s I think we put markers in our head ie 1st scan then hearing hb then 12wk scan but I just keep adding more!! 

I think it's the beginning of a lifetime of worrying about our little beans :)


----------



## bumski

So what happens 27th dec? Try not to worry too much pcct, one step closer to your baby x
Nimbec I know what you mean about next steps, mil is worse than me and wants a private scan done as I won't get one at the clinic until nearly 8 weeks :( x
Can't believe how far along you are now, how's your bump coming along? X


----------



## pcct

The 27th was what the hospital said I would have it done for but the dr told me he would try get me in within a few weeks :) so I can get a move on with my ivf


----------



## nimbec

Pcct I'm sure it will all be fine and it's one step closer to your happy ever after. The wait & thought will prob be worse than the actual procedure. (((hugs))) 

Bumski i know it's so hard! I had a nhs one at 6 weeks due to prev losses & I was in a terrible state of anxiety then consultant at clinic 8 weeks then 12 weeks then paid for a private gender scan at 16+4 just to see bubs again lol poor baby scanned so much!! 

I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## bumski

Thanks nimbec, think I will be like you lol
Pcct it sounds like you have a great dr there, wish they all kept there word like that, this journey would be a lot shorter x


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone! :) how are you all?

I'm nervously waiting for the call from the clinic to see if dh has any swimmers left to freeze!!
He did his bit this morning at 9 he went alone as he was on his way to deliver a car to Essex I was worried he would be too stressed to do his bit but when he phoned he said it wasn't as bad as the last clinic where the room was directly behind the reception divided by just a plaster board wall!! 
Soooo hoping he has enough to freeze! The clinic were really helpful when we first went there advised him to take 1000mg vit c and selenium as well as multi vits he's trying so hard to help something that is beyond our control stupid scar tissue :( 
Minutes are feeling like hours!
Hope they ring soon!


----------



## pcct

Good luck g3 hope u get good news when u get the call :) thinking of u both :) the clinic ur t now sounds fantastic the last one deffo sounded shabby must have been horrible for ur oh to do that in the last clinic :( fxd crossed for u today!!


----------



## nimbec

Fx g3 let us know ((hugs))

Bumski how are you feeling? 

My bump is very noticeable now :) however I'm feeling poorly again I was very bad up untill about 4 weeks ago then felt good grrr hope it's just a blip!! I ant believe I'm 19 weeks either! In many ways it has dragged but now at half way trough it seems to have gone quite quickly :) 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## bumski

That's great g3mz! I hope it's gone well and you have some good news! My Dh always felt like he was in reception with everyone as they never seem to place these rooms in the most private of places. Look forward to your update x

I bet it's lovely having a bump nimbec! Have you started to feel baby kick and move yet? It seems to have gone really quick to me but I can imagine it doesn't to you x

How is everyone else doing?

Got my 3+ on digi yesterday, so I was please with that. I have a private scan booked for next sat as my clinic don't give them until 8 weeks! I just can't wait that long, I need to know it's all ok in there, and I want to start believing it more lol x


----------



## g3mz

What a long day it's been!! Just spoke to the clinic sperm was found but none motile :( but they only checked 10% of the sample and froze the rest so its not definate that there's none. They would usually ask to wait 70days before producing another sample but with my treatment being in either jan or April depending on my response this time they have asked he goes back in 2 weeks! Going to spend some time later researching how to improve motility! And keep my fingers crossed because the impression I got is tese would be a no go as he is producing sperm it's just not motile :(

Bumski bet you can't wait for your scan see if you got one or two on the way ;)


----------



## bumski

Oh no! I hope they find some good swimmers in there g3mz! Poor Dh having to go back again, but it is all for a very good reason. Will they be taking as many samples as poss before your treatment or just see how it goes?
How are you feeling? It will be nice to take your mind of things for a little while at Xmas with the kids I bet. X

I am so looking forward to the scan, obviously I'm very nervous too but trying to stay positive so I don't stress for the next week and half!
I really think that there is 1 baby but would adore two, as we all know, after all this.
As long as it's healthy I'm going to be over the moon! Lots of praying now!

I'm really looking forward to you and pcct getting started, it's going to be exciting hearing all the news. Hey, when we all have our babies we should all meet, it would be lovely to put faces to names after all this x


----------



## schoolteacher

Try not to be nervous bumski all will be fine! How many weeks will u been at scan? Wondering if your'll see heartbeat? Xxxx

G3- did DH have VR? Same as mine, we were on standby for tese each time but luckily never needed it, they never suggested freezing sperm for some reason I don't know why. One very bad sample he only had 7 sperm, 3 of which were 'twitching'! After taking lots of vits for a long while it went up to around a million! X

Bumski I have a bump too! Yay! Have only felt proper kicking this last week, I was getting anxious!!!! Should have had anomaly scan 2 weeks ago bug they cancelled :-( is now on tues!!

Hi pcct! Hmm I wonder in which month next year you WILL have a lovely bump too! X

AFM- still getting over chest infection!!! 3 lots of antibiotics which I'm not happy about. Back to work on Monday after sick note I'm dreading it! X


----------



## bumski

Hi schoolteacher, bet its so nice to have your bump. With dd I felt the odd flutter but no definate kicks and couldn't even be sure the fluttering was from baby until I went for my 20 week scan, as she was scanning me I seen dd kick and felt that same feeling so it confirmed it, but in all honesty it was not an extremely obvious feeling.

Not good news for me, got af pains last night and 10 mins later there was blood. It came quickly and I passed a few clots last night so it looks like I have lost this one. Bleeding stopped last night and had no more since but I'm pretty sure that it's over :(
I am absolutely devastated, this year alone has been so hard not to mention mc 2 years ago and all the ttc for 3 years before that.
We won't try again as it's just to hard to keep going through this and last time it messed me up for 12 months.
Had bloods done today as hpts are still pos, will have repeat done on mon and then a scan on we'd to confirm.
Can't stop crying, just want confirmation now so that I can start to get my head round it. :( xxx


----------



## nimbec

Omg Bumski I so very much hope that you haven't lit your precious bean ((((hugs)))) I hope the days pass quickly so you have answers I really really really hope it's ok!! Thinking of you and oh xxx

Schoolteacher yuk to going back to work but imnpleased you are recovering from infection!! Good luck for Tuesday!! 

As for me I'm feeling really odd just iffy I can't explain it I'm having a quiet day tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## pcct

Oh no bumski :sad1: I really do not no what to say am sending u lots of hugs and thinking of u so so much xxxxx


----------



## bumski

Thankyou girls, I wouldn't really know what to say if it was the other way round. What can ya say? I really appreciate all the support I have had from you all. I know it's maybe a bit silly but we just keep holding on to the tiny chance that there may have been twins and one will survive. 
If I was still bleeding today I could accept it easier, oh I don't know, I'm just scared to accept it I think.

Hope you are all well.
Pcct how did your app go Hun? X
Nimbec I hope you feel ok after your rest tomorrow x


----------



## nimbec

Oh hunny it is totally normal to cling on to hope - in sat here doing exactly that for you right now!!! And there is still a chance will you know Monday your repeat beta result or do u have to wait a few days? Thanks for my well wishes!

Gish sorry pcct I forgot to ask - also it must be close to your next appt?


----------



## pcct

Yeah bumski u did have 2 transferred so u may be right with one I am still holdin out lots of hope for u!! Just take it easy and relax if u can I know it's guna be hard for u :(

My apt went ok girls just got blood done an got moved to top of list as I need out that night coz of my appt next day as am met to be kept in over night but there doin my op first things so I can get out :) my next appt is or councillor then next they should match me :)


----------



## bumski

They will see if levels have gone down on mon and then scan to confirm but she said they can only do internal at this stage and she doesn't want to until she sees levels decrease as it may cause mc. She can't confirm yet as bleeding has stopped but it doesn't look good she said x


----------



## bumski

Yay pcct! I'm so glad it's all happening now :) you have had a long wait Hun x


----------



## pcct

Aww man she really shouldn't be saying things like that to u :/ let's all just hope u still have one strong little bean grown strong :)


----------



## g3mz

aww bumski :hugs::hugs::hugs: i have everything crossed for you that everything is ok!! i remember all to well the feeling of if its happening just happen so you can draw a line and move on! but saying that you had two in there so dont loose hope yet!!!
when i was pregnant with dd i started cramping and bleeding heavily at 5-6 weeks they did beta and i was told over the phone that i had misscarried and just to do a hpt 2 weeks later and that it would be negative! only it was still positive and when i was scanned my dd was there i was 8 weeks pregnant! the hospital apologised and said there was a strong possibility i was having twins and only lost the one which would explain the beta numbers! i sooooo hope this will be the case for you to!! thinking of you hun!!

school teacher, yes my dh had vasectomy reversal last sa he had 1.5 mill count with 10% motility then when he did his bit on day of ec they said they had struggled just to find 3 sperm :( they had never suggested freezing either until we went to our new clinic but from what i could hear when they phoned with the results from last weeks sa (the kids had decided to start fighting the dogs were barking someone was knocking the door! lol) they had found sperm but didnt say how much just that they had frozen 90% and tested the other 10% and found no motile sperm :( so they havnt charged us for freezing yet as they would like to find some motile to justify freezing anymore! dh is now on a cocktail of vitamins and trying his best to loose weight too! going to phone to make him another appointment for sometime in the next week or 2 and hope for the best!
hope you recover fully from your chest infection soon!!

pcct things are really moving fast for you now so exciting!! :thumbup:

hi nimbec :hi:

hope everyone is well?? tryandwish has been quiet lately?


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, glad everything is moving on nicely for you. 
Tomorrow is my second beta, it's so scary!
I had no more bleeding since Friday still and tests are still very strong. Free is darker than the last, although the last was approx 5 days ago now. Ic are as dark as before the bleed and digi still 3+.
I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I am just going to have to go through it all again, afterall there was a lot of bleeding.
I was hoping if baby has gone my tests will atleast start to fade.
I was 5+2 when I bled so the 3+ is the one that confused me most.

G3mz, did you test after you bled? Xxx


----------



## g3mz

This time I did but only with frer which was still positive but not as strong as I thought it should of been by then but my lines never became very strong my test were positive for a few weeks only faded when I had the proper bleed.
But with my dd I bled so heavily clots the lot and was screaming in agony thought there was no way I could possibly still be pregnant but my tests stayed strong! 
When they do your beta 2moro will they give you the results the same day?


----------



## bumski

I'm not sure when they will give them as yesterday they said they take 24 hours to come back! Which will do my head in if I have to wait until tues. You have been through so much g3mz, xx


----------



## pcct

Aww bumski am hoping so much that I still have ur little bean snug there!! Thinking about everyday :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

I think we have all been through a lot in our journeys to conceive but what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger! 
Will be thinking of you Hun just try to take it easy, easier said than done I know! xx


----------



## schoolteacher

There are some very strong ladies here....
Don't give up yet bumski, I'm so sorry your going through this. I had bright red bleeding at 7 weeks for one day the same as u then it stopped. THANK GOD I had scan booked the next day anyway- which was internal. Can they not do internal that early then? 
It turned out to be fine and u could see where bleeding had come from and they said it was not near baby. Try to rest, and I hope you find out soon. I think it's positive that your still having positive hpts! To have hope will not make a bad outcome worse to deal with I have been told anyway! We will all have hope for you x x


----------



## pcct

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

How did today go bumski? Hope all is ok?? Xx


----------



## pcct

She is still pregnant!!!!!!! Wooo hooo
Sorry bumski for stepping on the post for u but seen u were off line hope u don't mind :) 
Ill let bumski let u all no the rest just didn't want to leave u all worrying until then :)?


----------



## bumski

Hi g3mz, I had a scan and the seen the gest sac and possible yolk sac, she said I obviously hadn't mc but the bleeding could of been a sign of what's to come. So she said it's all down to my bloods. 
So after a horrible 4 hour wait my bloods came back at 24000 which has doubled since sat! I am so so happy right now, I know I'm far from out of the woods yet but this is best news I could get so far xx


----------



## bumski

Lol pcct! Of course I don't mind :) xxx


----------



## pcct

Sorrrrry bumski .... Am just so happy for u :haha:


----------



## g3mz

that's great news!!!! :) So happy for you!! Must be such a relief!! xx


----------



## nimbec

wow bumski i'm so pleased for you i've been away from computer and thinking of you all day!!!!! fx for you now and plsssssssssssssssssssssss rest and take things easy! what is the next step? more bloods....scan.....


----------



## bumski

Thankyou I will have a scan next Tuesday all being well. Just keeping everything crossed now, I will b 6+6 then so they should see everything. No twins which I don't mind just as long as this one grows big and strong xx


----------



## nimbec

Fx for you Hun try and stay positive (((((hugs))))))


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi bumski! Hope Tuesday comes quick for you, the beta result sounds good though!! X x x


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, pcct hope you get this too hun as about to leave the house and didn't manage to pm you.
Update from me, I had a massive bleed again on wed, really bad cramping too so pretty sure it's over, beta yesterday was 31000 from 24000 on mon so another bad sign. I have a scan this morn to confirm it's gone but have been told to expect the worst. Xx


----------



## pcct

I got it hun.. I was guna pm u yesterday after ur appt but I thought I'd wait it out first and just wait until u r ready . What time is ur scan? Thinking of u xxx


----------



## bumski

Oh I just can't believe this, my scan was at 9.30.

I SAW THE BABY WITH IT'S LITTLE HEARTBEAT!!!!!!

OMFG!!!!!

I was so sure it had gone, wed was absolutely horrendous! I am by no means out of the woods yet though, there is a lot of blood around the sac and a massive clot underneath it and she told me I will bleed again like a period very soon, I just have to pray it doesn't bring baby out with it!
I'm so happy but so very scared all over again!
My next scan will be next fri when we will know more. So now I am on complete bed rest again, I have to give it every chance I possibly can. Don't know how much more upset I can take, I'm hoping with all my heart this baby stays put. She said is perfect size for my dates and a perfect heartbeat. Please please please!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## pcct

Omg that is really good news!! All tho I must be behond worried sick now! So glad u saw the baby an hb woo hoo


----------



## bumski

Thankyou xxx

Very scared but just have to wait it out now :/

How did yesterday go at your apps? Hope it was exciting for you xx


----------



## pcct

I know just get plenty rest :hugs: 
My appt was ok don't no what steps next tho lol


----------



## bumski

Glad it went well, will probably get your plan together for you now so you can get some definate dates to start your drugs. Oh it's exciting, I know this has been such a long time coming I just can't wait for you and g3mz to get started now :) xx


----------



## pcct

I still have my form to fill out the one to say about ur self for the donors ill have to post it once am ready then should get a match from then. An so exicted to get started and what I was thinking was taking some time away from Bnb before I start treatment and just concentrate on my treatment then come back once it's all done :)


----------



## nimbec

Bumski OMG thats great! Make sure you get lots and lots of rest now so your lil bean can get snuggling in there!!!! how many weeks did they make u on us? I'm keeping fx for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Omg bumski that's so unexpected from what u said! But amazing what a fighter! Hopefully clot will
Come away with out disturbing bubba! X


----------



## bumski

Oh no I will really miss you if you go :(
I completely understand if you need a break for a while though to concentrate on your treatment, sometimes it's needed to keep our sanity!
Iv left here for a break on more than one occasion.
Whatever you choose though, remember we are all here to support you whenever you need it ;) xx

Hi nimbec, they have put me at 6+2 which is what I thought, she was over the moon with the baby's progress so that's a positive, just feel like I'm sitting on a time bomb now, I daren't even use the loo! But I'm hoping each day will get better, just scared for the bleed she said I will have.
How are you doing, are you passed all the yucky symptoms now and into blooming?
I hope baby is treating you well x


----------



## bumski

Thankyou schoolteacher, can't even describe how it felt in the scan! Soooo weird! But I could have been broken hearted now, I'm just glad it's hanging on, iv got to have faith now.
Did you have your scan? X


----------



## pcct

Thank you :hugs: I have met so many lovely ladies on here and I will find t hard to have a break but it's for the best in so many ways but I will defo be back but at the min am not ready to leave just yet :haha: think once am back on my feet after recovery I will take my break :)


----------



## bumski

Don't forget to let us know before you go though, will be thinking of you and always hope everything goes well. Your number 1 and have to be prepared in the best way for yourself. Xxxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah of course I will :) I just think I will find it easy dealing with the treatment with just me as Paul rather than me just sitting on here expressing how am feeling then forgetting to tell Paul if u know what I mean lol


----------



## schoolteacher

Defo have a break pcct if u need to do I have done before 2. X

Bumski- has the bleed come yet that she said would? Must be do nerve wracking I can't even imagine. I thank god that I only had to endure 1 bleed. Every day passed is good. X


----------



## nimbec

Aww pcct definately do what is best for you we will all still be here when you return! (((hugs)))


----------



## bumski

No bleed as of yet, I'm staying in bed as much as poss, I'm dreading another bleed and every twinge makes me panic lol.


----------



## pcct

Thank ladies a break is what am defo guna have once am back on feet ect :) I will sure to let u all no once am away for a bit :) and I will still be thinking of u all when am on my break :) 
How are u feeling bumski? 
Nimbec, schoolteacher can't believe u r like half way thru ur pregnacys already :dance: u must a lovely bump grown :hugs: to u both 

How is things g3? 
Hope I havnt missed anyway


----------



## nimbec

Hi all I've had a scary 24hrs was walking my chuihuaua on the common yesterday when a lady walking 5 big dogs let go of her English bull terrier it charged at us and broadsided my bump - ouch!! I was really hurting got admitted and given injections for incase there was bleeding inside but I'm ok now I'm just on way home but very frightening! All is ok with bump we are both just a bit bruised and have to take it easy! 

Hope everyone's ok?


----------



## pcct

Aww nimbec what a fright u must have got :hugs: glad everything is ok tho.... Dogs can sometimes just be too overly happy to see someone and jump all over u! My dog likes to use is to have a long stretch on :haha: trying to get him to stop. Glad everything is ok tho I have a staffy and I panic when dogs bigger than him pass lol
Am actually petrified if English bull terriers!! I would have been scared


----------



## bumski

Omg nimbec! How scary! I'm so glad both you and baby are ok, it's a good job he is well protected in there. Hope you recover quickly. I have 2 staffys and the one in my avatar is the nutty one, trying to calm him down a lot as he too gets overly excited at everything, just this morning Dh left the door open downstairs and he made a run for it straight upstairs and onto the bed where I am.
I bet your poor little dog was quite scared too. X


----------



## g3mz

Can't believe how much has gone on so quickly!!

Bumski sounds like you have had an awful time! Hope everything settles soon for you and you can start to enjoy your pregnancy!!
How are you now?

Nimbec must have been scary! Glad your ok!

Pcct I understand about needing to take a break I don't come on here as much as I used to but when I did the last ivf I was on here constantly i let it take over my life a bit!! But the support was also good as apart from my dh I felt like none of my friends or family really understood what I was going through. Just make sure you let us know how you are when you feel ready :)

Hi schoolteacher :)

Hope everyone is well?

Afm I don't know how to feel about it all anymore everything is depending on dh sperm now really need to find some motile!! I know that pressure isn't going to help him! Having another SA next Wednesday so fingers crossed! And the clinic phoned to move my dates by a week so EC is now the week of 28th jan. so it's just a waiting game now!


----------



## pcct

Hey thanks g3 I will sure let u all no :) like ur self it's just taking over a bit and need to stop coming on as much! 

Bumski how lovely to see u have ticker back up :happydance:


----------



## bumski

Thanks pcct and g3mz, and I'm good for now. Very sickly most of the day but I really don't mind.
G3mz I really hope they manage to find some motile, what were they like at your last ivf? Were there any motile then?
I'm hoping they get some lovely strong little swimmers for you x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Nimbec glad your ok! I hope the women apologised! X my sister was kicked in the bump by a man when she was swimming! Bet he felt like a right bad guy! X

Bumski- what's next for you another scan? X x 

Hi pcct an g3! I hope u get some good sperm g3! Poor DH! X

AFM- all fine! Bump nice, quite low whatever that suggests! Lots of people saying bump quite small which is highly annoying! Very achy legs hips and back at night I'm like an old granny!!! They held interviews for my maternity cover today which I found totally weird! X


----------



## bumski

Hi schoolteacher, more bleeding for me this morning :( it wasnt as bad as the other times and didn't last as long so hoping it's just old blood like the sonographer said would happen. I have a scan tomorrow at 11 so hoping all is still ok, ms faded yesterday so got worried but I got it back a bit today. Just glad I havnt got a long wait for the scan.
How are you doing? Do you have a nice big bump now? X
Pcct I'm loving your new pic! Beautiful! X


----------



## schoolteacher

How'd scan go bumski? Fx!! X


----------



## pcct

Thank you bumski :) 
Hope ur scan went well! 
Yesterday wa so stressful filling my form out for egg share I hate talking about my self but am ll done done as ready to send it, wasn't sure exactly what to put on it :shrug: 
Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls.

I am looking at starting egg sharing at CRGW early next year hopefully.

Hope you dont mind me joining in!

x


----------



## bumski

Hi 4magpies, welcome to the thread! I hope your egg share goes nice and smoothly :)

Pcct, another step closer hun, hoping it's all the exciting stuff next for you x

Scan went really well yesterday, baby is perfect with perfect heartbeat and she told me all the bleeding has gone from around the sac and I only have a little bit under the sac along with a clot. She said she would be surprised if I bleed again now! So I was over the moon, but then last night, bang! Heavy bleeding again! WTF????
Iv had cramps last night and bleeding was like running a bloody tap!
I'm still bleeding heavy today but passed no clots so I'm back to square 1 again, I have to keep telling myself its blood from under the sac as there is nothing I can do for another week!
Iv rung the epu but they said I have moved my care from them up to Manchester (obviously not happy I had a scan at the clinic) iv argued it and they have said there is nothing they can do for a week which I'm getting used to hearing, so I just have to sit tight again.
Hope everyone else is having a better time.
It's my anniversary today and dd birthday tomorrow and back on bedrest so feel awful.


----------



## pcct

:hi: 4magpies welcome and good luck for ur egg share! 

Glad scan went well bumski.. Until the bleed the next day :( hope ur getting plenty rest. And hope u have a lovely anniversary today and ur dd has a fab birthday tomoz :)

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## g3mz

Hi 4magpies :) I already spoke to you on your thread and I think you will find this one very good! :)

Oh bumski I really wish there was something I could do to make you feel better so sorry to hear you are having such a bad time :( hope you managed to make the best of your anniversary and dd birthday! Just remain positive as you have already been through so much and your baby is a little fighter!! 

Hope everyone else is well :)

No news from me really dh goes in for another SA on Wednesday so hope they find some swimming!! He's been trying to hard he's been taking loads of vitamins,he's on a diet, cut down caffeine,no alcohol at all (he hasn't had even 1 drink in 8 months sinse we started ivf) he's been having cold showers!! After working 12 hours that can't be nice! But we know all this wont help the motility overnight so he will keep going with it and hope it pays off! x


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi everyone :flower:

I know I haven't been on for AGES but hopefully I'm back :thumbup:

bumski - Can't believe what you're going through :hugs: All I can do is offer you all my positive thoughts. Hoping all the best for you :hugs:

nimbec - Hope everything is going well for you :thumbup:

pcct - Everything is moving so fast for you :D hope you get your match soon.

g3mz - Does it feel good to have started the bcp? Good luck for DH sa :thumbup:

schoolteacher - Have you had your anomaly scan? All okay?

4magpies - Everyone can join in :hugs: hope we can all help you with any questions you have as you start your journey :flower:

AFM - I have a hectic few weeks. First the assistant manager at work started her maternity leave and I am taking over her role so got more responsibility and I now have to give out orders. Then the manager went on holiday so I took over her position too just as deliveries went crazy and the whole week was manic and had to do overtime to get the work done before manager got back but she appreciated and she got me a prezzie and has given me a few hours off paid to say thank you. Then to top it off my mum went in to hospital for her second knee replacement so I have been looking after her animals and helping her in the house and doing her shopping ect. (luckily we live next door to each other!) so things are finally calming down a little. I'm getting used to being acting assistant manager and my mum is doing more things for herself again all the time. I also did my lower back in about a week and half ago and was even struggling to walk at times. Got over the worst of it in a few days but then it just kept niggling me. Remembered a trick I read about months ago to sleep with a pillow between your knees to keep your hips set correctly and so I tried it and it helped straight away. Still feel it now and then but its so much better. Any of you have niggling lower back ache? Try the pillow trick. It doesn't even feel like its my hips that are aching. It feels like its higher. About 4/5 inches above my coccyx. But seriously try the pillow :thumbup: 

To finish off this essay I will show you how the "Smidge" bump is doing. First pic is 6 weeks 2 days and second pic is from 2 days ago at 17 weeks 3 days.:cloud9:

:hugs2:
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks + 2.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1









Bump 17 + 3.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## schoolteacher

Lovely bump Tryanwish! Glad your back an ok! I sleep with a pillow but it's not really helping- I'm have bad hip and pelvic pain- been referred to a physio as can hardly walk by evening. X

Bumski- cant believe they making u wait a week each time! X

Sorry cant remember anything else! Hi g3, nimbec and pcct! And magpies- welcome! X


----------



## pcct

Hiya everyone :) am doing good :) lovely bump pic :hugs: 
Nothing new to report with me either am just waiting :)
Hope u r all well


----------



## Hope41more

Hi everyone, firstly i would like you all to know i have been reading this thread everyday but was just too hearbroken to say/write anything as this TTC rollercoaster really has been sooooo hard. I was so happy when i saw your FET worked and gave you your BFP bumski. I hope everything settles down and the bleeding stops again without halming the baby. So glad everyones pregnancies are progressing well and pcct sounds like you are on track with egg sharing. Know what you mean when you said you might need some time away so do what you feel best but i will be thinking of you. Well for people who can't remember me here is an update with lots of added info as i ended up in a bad place for a while and really could not post- sorry.
I had a HSG in June after trying for nearly 2yrs without any BFP. I was totally devastated and in shock when i was told both my tubes were blocked. (was at this time i looked into egg sharing) My consultant arranged for a lap & hysterscopy in sep to try and unblock them as blockage was believed to be proximal ends. 
There was bad news here is what she reported word for word:-
At laparoscopy both tubes were damaged and they were kinked and pulled towards the pelvic wall on both sides. They were blocked proximally and distally, confirmed on dye test. The uterus looked normal with normal ovaries. The decision was taken not to do tubal cannulation as there is grade 3 tubal disease with bipolar disease on both sides. 
-She goes on to say IVF is my only option.
I have had a awful few months my partner and i split up as he would not do IVF and even said he did not want a baby at all. We have been off and on, i stated counselling and even went back to uni to finish my degree (needed to try take my mind off things). We never had sex in sep and had sex once in oct. Well my period was late and i just believed my body was playing awful tricks on me (like we all discussed a few months ago when your period was late bumsi) so left it and left it as you do getting more upset and mixed up everyday. I could not take a test myself nor did i want too. So 10days late i went to my local clinic and explained the situation and said i wanted the pill for when my period came (could not go through this torture again) well...... pregnancy test later-
-IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT.... HOW?????
Total shock....shaking....had to abandon my car, my sister came to collect me and took me to A&E as i thought it must be eptopic. Had bloods taken from LMP-5wk 4days and 9000 (sat) then again yest 15000- 5wk 6days (yest) and scan confirmed baby is in the right place gestational sac and yolk sack seen!!!! STILL IN SHOCK!!!!!!!! 
I'm still classed as high risk and have open access to the hosptial ward and they are arranging another scan in about a week as we have not seen the hearbeat yet. I will not settle or believe whats happening until this baby is here. But part of me is thinking this is such a miracle and a little fighter it is just meant to be. 
I hope you don't mind me posting here. I know i did not do egg share but you all gave me help, advice and support when i needed it. I feel connected to you all. 
Sorry for the long post. xxx


----------



## pcct

Oh my word what am amazing story!! A huge congratulations your story has defo touched my heart afer everything u have gone thru this I am amazing out come! I hope u and hubby are all ok now after all this we all know just how much lttc can strain any relationship :) thinking of u and hope u have a happy and heathy 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## g3mz

Wow hope41more that is amazing news!! Congratulations!!!!! :) Proves miracles can happen!! 

Tryandwish lovely bump you have now :)

Hope everyone is ok!!
Dh's SA is 2moro and I'm already stressing over it!! Going to try keep myself busy 2moro while waiting for the call from the clinic! X


----------



## bumski

Wow hope4 your story is amazing! Thankyou very much for your lovely message too. Your baby is def meant to be, I hope everything turns out perfectly and you and oh can sort things out, it really is testing at times ltttc, this baby obviously doesn't want you both giving up. Please let us know how your next scan goes too.
Absolutely massive congrats to you, you truly deserve this after all you have been through. What a lovely story to read! X

G3mz I hope dhs sample is ok tomorrow, I hope neither of you are too stressed over this, I hope they find some good little swimmers for you x


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone :hi:
I kept myself busy all day wrapping Xmas presents and putting the tree up..........then came the dreaded call :cry:
Dh's count had gone down to 0.3 mil and no motility and what's worse is that they went one step further and tested the non motile sperm and they were dead! He said the only option left is PESA and it would need to be done in December so we have to take out £1,000 loan now and cross our fingers that they find some sperm that's good enough, if not its the end of the road for us, I will still donate my eggs in January tho as planned. 
We did discuss using doner sperm but dh doesn't feel happy with it but would go ahead if its what I really wanted but I wouldn't want to do anything he wasn't 100% happy with, we are extremely lucky to already have children and we both know that, and that's why I will still donate. 
So 2moro I ring the clinic to book dh in for PESA and go from there
I'm trying not to give up hope just yet but trying to be realistic at the same time :wacko:

Bumski how are you? When is your scan? I sooooo hope things settle for you soon so you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy!

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Oh gm3 am so sorry bout the result today :( I hope u can find some way round it its good but trying everything possible I have everything crossed for u :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

g3mz- Oh i'm so sorry the news was not as you hoped. just think postive and with new hope that the PESE will work. I had to read up on what it meant, had heard of ISCI but not that. i think its lovely you will donate either way very kind thing to do-fingers crossed for you hunny. TTC is a rollercoaster and i was on it that long it made me sick literally. 
Thank you girls for all your kind words and buski what you said brought a tear to my eye. My relationship has travelled this rollercoaster with me and has not done well during this whole process. i have been quite envious at how strong other peoples relationships have been on this site (i use envious as i would like that too, not to take it away from others if you know what i mean!) During the hard times he has not been there for me- emotionally or physically (he has literally left). He never came to the hospital sat and i was upset and scared. I only saw him for 5mins sat night and realised we were both so shocked and our heads were whirling with so much info- we needed time and space. I was also scared to what he might say- days after surgery he said he did not want to do IVF/egg share and infact did not even want a baby at all!!! we split up.... then on and off. from sat till last night i did not hear from him. So angry and hurt as i spent all day sat and mon in hospital not knowing if it was eptopic and thus mine and babies life at risk. 
Im still in BIG SHOCK- flit from quick bursts of being ecstatic to anxious/panic. Then the questions whirling through my head- will my relationship get through this? feeling irresponsible for getting pregnant to a man who would treat me like this (not good role model to my teenage girls) I have not been taking folic acid stopped when he refused to go through IVF so now panic thinking- will i miscarry? will the baby be disabled? Im lucky i don't drink and smoke then how would i feel! sorry for rambling on and on. Soooo messed up and Sooo scared!!!! This roller coaster has been the hardest journey i have gone through, i now struggle to connect with my emotions and feeling like im waiting for the next down turn....i'm pregnant so preparing myself for a loss. Can any of you girls relate??? Im scared this TTC has literally made me crazy!!!


----------



## 4magpies

G3mz I am sorry for the bad news.

I hope they get some sperm when they do PESA.

Just realised you're very close to me. Which clinic are you using?

x


----------



## 4magpies

Hope41more said:


> g3mz- Oh i'm so sorry the news was not as you hoped. just think postive and with new hope that the PESE will work. I had to read up on what it meant, had heard of ISCI but not that. i think its lovely you will donate either way very kind thing to do-fingers crossed for you hunny. TTC is a rollercoaster and i was on it that long it made me sick literally.
> Thank you girls for all your kind words and buski what you said brought a tear to my eye. My relationship has travelled this rollercoaster with me and has not done well during this whole process. i have been quite envious at how strong other peoples relationships have been on this site (i use envious as i would like that too, not to take it away from others if you know what i mean!) During the hard times he has not been there for me- emotionally or physically (he has literally left). He never came to the hospital sat and i was upset and scared. I only saw him for 5mins sat night and realised we were both so shocked and our heads were whirling with so much info- we needed time and space. I was also scared to what he might say- days after surgery he said he did not want to do IVF/egg share and infact did not even want a baby at all!!! we split up.... then on and off. from sat till last night i did not hear from him. So angry and hurt as i spent all day sat and mon in hospital not knowing if it was eptopic and thus mine and babies life at risk.
> Im still in BIG SHOCK- flit from quick bursts of being ecstatic to anxious/panic. Then the questions whirling through my head- will my relationship get through this? feeling irresponsible for getting pregnant to a man who would treat me like this (not good role model to my teenage girls) I have not been taking folic acid stopped when he refused to go through IVF so now panic thinking- will i miscarry? will the baby be disabled? Im lucky i don't drink and smoke then how would i feel! sorry for rambling on and on. Soooo messed up and Sooo scared!!!! This roller coaster has been the hardest journey i have gone through, i now struggle to connect with my emotions and feeling like im waiting for the next down turn....i'm pregnant so preparing myself for a loss. Can any of you girls relate??? Im scared this TTC has literally made me crazy!!!

I can relate to the fear of ectopic and loss, your OH sounds like my ex, treated me like dirt and to be honest I am glad I had a MC and ectopic with him, as I wouldnt wanted to have been tied to him for life and if my fertility wasnt so shit I wouldnt have ended up with my current OH who is my world, and I am his. He treats me like a princess, and cant wait for me to be pregnant with our baby. I didn't believe in love and strength as a couple like this till I met him. I am very very lucky.

Hope you sort your head out.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! 

Hopeful- amazing story, I'm sorry about your worries though- baby will be fine however! X x

G3 - I'm sorry your looking at pese now, bad enough without the cost x

Oh sorry ladies I can't remember anything g else that's been said! 

I have been diagnosed with SPD - symphysis pubis dysfunction, basically I can hardly walk by end of day and agony at night as pelvis separating too much. Signed of at the mo but seems pointless as it not gonna go away- but I wanna avoid crutches! X


----------



## pcct

Oh no schoolteacher :( sounds painful! Hopefully u won't need crunches. 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## pcct

Hey hope everyone is doing well :) nothing new to report with me, just waiting for a match feels like ages!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi pcct! Quiet on here! You getting ready for Xmas? 
I'm now on crutches! God feel like such an idiot it's really upsetting me! X


----------



## pcct

Aw no way! :( will u be on them until u have baby now? 
Yes it's been very quite in here. 
Yeah getting all ready for x mas just a few bits to get! What about u?


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone!! Sorry I've not been about I've had a stressful time with oh's familly and work it's totally taken it out of me. I'm now also on a heart monitor as my ticker is doing daft things (not related to my pacemaker) so things pretty bonkers here BUT bubs is fine and its V day Tuesday whoooo hoooo 

I managed to get my tree and decorations up yesterday it's so cheery when they are up! 

Schoolteacher sorry to hear u are in pain and on crutches :( 

Hope everyone is ok ??


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey pcct- I'm not sure about the crutches, will have to see... Not sure how I will get on with them when I'm back at work on Thursday... Oh god!! :-( 
Hmm about 75% there with Xmas lol! Had to buy most stuff online this year. X

Nimbec- sorry you've had stressful time, about heart issues too! Goodness! Yay for V day coming up though! I can't wait to get decorations up- normally wait til about 10 days before as the cat always knocks stuff of it, but I think we're gonna go for it tomorrow!!!! X


----------



## nimbec

Thanks school teacher! Yes my chuihuaua puppy thinks the baubles are great grrrrr!!! 

Hope you manage with the crutches so sorry to hear you are struggling :(


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls, had my scan yest pregnancy has been classed as viable hearbeat seen and baby looks to be in the right place. Consultant has said that this pregnancy is very high risk due to my tubes being in such a bad state. He said he won't be happy until i am 14-15weeks. 
Nimbec- Hope your ticker sorts itself out and you have no further problems.
Schoolteacher- crutches and pain must be awful. Shocked the school is allowing you back on crutches the schools up here make people stay off for health and safety reasons.
bumski-I hope your ok not heard from you in a while. Hope bleeding has stopped.
Pcct- Your IVF is just around the corner! You getting excited?
I'm in agony at moment my stomach is producing far too much acid- stomach cramps, growling, feeling constantly hungry but food does not help.Not getting any sleep. Had camera down last year-when its this bad is burns the lining of my stomach. Had managed to get off meds and had no probs for months till few days ago so pregnancy must be aggravating it. Gutted as can't take usual meds :( But hopefully will all be worth it in 9mths.


----------



## nimbec

Hope that's fantastic news that scan went well! Seeing as baby has made it down tubes and is now snuggled in fx he/she stays put!!! I was also very high risk due to previous losses and medical history and its my V day today so there is hope - stay positive! Sorry to hear about your stomach :( would it be worth seeing doc to see if they am give you anything that's safe in pregnancy? 

Hope everyone is ok?

Xmas is getting close now yay!! For the first time eee I feel really Christmassy :)


----------



## pcct

That Great news about your Scan hope! 
Happy v at nimbec :dance: 
Yeah am gettin excited that is just around the corner! Still waiting for a match tho :dohh: 
2 weeks to x mas :wohoo:


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks Girls!!! Guess i'm scared to think about the pregnancy or get excited coz i know if something goes wrong then IVF will be my only option. Won't be able to egg share as 36 in feb and my partner said no to IVF in the end anyway. I forgot to mention he has come round think it was such a BIG SHOCK for both of us seems so sureal. 
Doctor gave me a gaviscon type substance- pure yuk!!! Has helped a little but only got it today. Awful though why would i want to pour what tastes like toothpaste and is nearly as thick just after i have ate ie carbonara for tea washed down with toothpaste :( Mind anyhting to take away the pain etc. 
Nimbec- Fab news on Vday!!!!!!!! have you chose a name for your little boy yet?
Pcct- So is it all go once you have a match? 
2weeks till christmas this month is flying- Mind so is my tree!! I have 2cats and the youngest won't stop climbing and ruining it!!! She woke me up sat night at 1am had to go drag her out of it 6ft high and lock her out the sitting room. Then other cat wanted out at 430am. They sure are keeping me up and in practise for sleepless nights to come. xx


----------



## pcct

Eeewww really doesn't sound nice but if it helps u gotta do it :thumbup:
Yeah once we get a match its all go well once we know what prota call we will be on ect! 
Aww your cats sounds so sweet getting u into practice for sure! 
Was at the doctors tonight and been signed off another 4 weeks!! I almost passed out when he said 4 weeks! But that means am off all over x mad an new year!


----------



## Hope41more

Pcct- You off work due to having your tubes removed? (not sure if i have missed something else) I think having christmas and new year off is fab!!! Best time to be off in my opinion less stress more fun :) 
Anyone know how Bumski is? she has not posted in a while and i'm concerned. Hope the bleeding has stopped and everything is ok. x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all? Ive not heard from bumski no, when was her last post?

Hope- fab news on pregnancy! Naughty cats, u gotta love them though! X

Pcct - as hope said ru signed off coz of your recent op? I just come back from doc and been signed of again til the end of school term then I'm off anyway til the 7 th. I was willing to try an go back on crutches, but doc was like you can't do that!! I don't feel happy about it though :-( sad I won't see my class before crimbo, and I always feel guilty when I'm off. Anyway else get this or just me? I feel like I can't get christmassy until school breaks up next Friday! I feel no situation is right as I know I wouldn't cope at school but on the other hand I hate being stuck at home :-( x

Nimbec - yay for passing v day, now we've both got the final slog of 3rd tri coming up! Omg! Never thought I would be able to say that! X

Hi g3! U ok? X


----------



## pcct

Yeah hope I had my op on the 14th nov! 
Am sure I have seen bumski in another thread was a we days ago.. Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Hi, sorry, iv been nipping on but snowed under trying to raise enough money for xmas as iv been off work for a few weeks altogether due to being on bed rest.
i have still been trying to keep up to date on how everyones doing though.

Schoolteacher, i hope your ok, sounds painful! hope its not causing too many problems for you x

Pcct, im still keeping my eye on you ;) i really cant wait for your ivf to start, its going to be so exciting x

g3mz, i hope your ok and dh is too. Still keeping everything crossed everything works out for you both, you deserve some good news x

nimbec, hope your doing ok hun, third tri soon ;) x

hope4 im glad your ok, im sure baby is going to do really well, afterall it is a very determined little one x

tryandwish, how are you doing hun, hows that bump coming along? x

AFM, iv still been bleeding but its been old blood so im not worrying over it, iv just been hit hard with 1st tri, i notice the difference in my age from last time with dd lol. :blush:
my next scan is 18th, pretty sure i will still have a lot of blood in there but i will be almost 11 weeks then, i keep telling myself i will relax after the next scan, then i bleed and i set my goal to the next one :dohh:
fx if all is well we can enjoy xmas and not overly worry. i havnt even started xmas shopping yet due to being stuck back in bed every few days so hoping to get it all done this week.

Less than two weeks until xmas, cant wait to get really excited!! :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Yeah school teacher I feel like that as well! But then u just have to think and put ur self first! 
Hey bumski nice to hear u r doing ok sorry about the stupid bleed :dohh: hoping it goes away So u can just finally relax! Not long till ur scan :dance: u have a wry determined little one too Hun :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Thanks pcct x
Are you all ready for Christmas, probably your last proper drink for 9 months ;)


----------



## pcct

Think that's me all ready now :) just been picking a few bits and bobs up got the turkey week ago just got the veg ad things to get near the time ! Off to Newcastle this weekend to see other half family and give them all there gifts! An going to see dirty dancing tomorrow night too :dance: 
Hopefully u can get all ur x mas in soon or order on line that's what I have done mostly this year! 

I won't be drinking x mas or new year am not a big fan if drink anyway so not too fussed :)


----------



## g3mz

hi ladies :hi:

4magpies i am at crgw and i think they are really good!! much better than my last clinic!! also they dont always wait to match you they now freeze donated eggs to which saves the wait! when are you looking to start?:flower:

bumski really hope you can relax after your next scan!! you have had an awful start but it will all be worth it!:thumbup:

hope41more so glad your partner has come around it must have been such a shock for both of you! :flower:

nimbec and school teacher sounds like your both having a hard time of it!! hope things ease up for both of you!!:hugs:

pcct hope they match you soon! you are so close now!!:happydance:

afm i have been very stressed out lately!! waiting for the date for PESA was really tough the clinic phoned yesterday and dh is in for it on saturday morning!! so fingers crossed for us ladies!! we were really hoping they would get him in before xmas so if it doesnt go well we will be so busy we wont have time to dwell on it!! i start injections in 2 weeks! its getting close now!! :wacko:


----------



## bumski

That's great news he is in so soon g3mz, what will happen if the PESA doesn't go to plan?
I'm keeping everything crossed for you, surely there must be some good little swimmers in there as you have already been through ivf. You really deserve this to work. X
Not long now until injections begin, oh exciting! Will you do your cycle this time round if you get enough eggs? X

Pcct, glad your nearly sorted Hun, iv decided to take dd shopping on sat to pick some pressure as she told me 'mum, I'm 13 now so it's best I pick stuff myself because no offence but any clothes you have picked in the past I havnt really liked! Didn't want to hurt your feelings though so I never said!' lol thought I was a cool mum, ha ha. X


----------



## Hope41more

g3mz- Will be thinking of you on sat... all my toes and fingers crossed. Like Bumski said you have done this before so surely they will find some good swimmers!!!! xxx

Bumski- Glad your back and you and baby are ok. yep this little one is determined, keep telling myself if it managed to make the journey to my womb (consultant does not even know how!) then it must be a little fighter who has been through so much already. Also if making me ill is anything to go by then he/she is doing a good jod.x

Pcct-Wow your in my neck of the woods this weekend, i live in south shields about 30mins from newcastle. It would be great if one day all us girls could meet up. Not sure about the rest of you but no one seems to understand what this process is like. It really does mess with your head- up and down, up and down!!! No wonder i feel sick lol.x

Schoolteacher-I agree with pcct you need to put yourself first and try not to feel so bad. Could you not just pop in before end of term to say Happy Christmas to your class??? Think school would understand how your feeling. What age do you teach? x

Nimbec-Hope your ticker is doing better. x

Tryandwish-Hope you pop in to see us soon. x

Well my partners friend had a little girl yest-12-12-12!!! Was lovely to here the news without feeling sad. reality sunk in a bit and got a quick rush of excitement-then blocked it out again. Has anyone else struggled with their emotions like this? TTC has made me crazy!!! After wanting it so bad it just does not seem real.


----------



## pcct

It's South Shields am going to :haha: what a small world! 
Gm3 I hope ur appt goes well will be thinking if u :hugs:
Bumski lol at least ur dd had been honest lol wish I could have told my mum that when I was younger :haha: hope u have a lovely time shopping 

I get every emotional when people have kids or announce there expectin I even got up set that Kate Middleton is expending lol it's crazy how it makes us all feel! 
Nimbec and trying wish hope u r both doing ok


----------



## nimbec

Hi Girls

Gosh I totally agree and understand how you ladies all feel/felt. The emotional rollercoaster is uncomprehendable to anyone who has not been through it themselves! I'd love to meet up I think thats a fantastic idea!!! I think we are all at opp ends of the country - although at least we are in the SAME country! There are a few welsh girls i think.....maybe we should list where we are from and try and find a mid point? 

Pcct I so understand how you feel i was sooooo pent up with jealousy and struggled to even look at pregnant women without welling up in self pitty :cry: It's the hardest thing ever and i'm sending you a massive hug :hugs:

G3 I'll be thinking of you too good luck :flower:

Bumski i'm pleased to hear all ok....looks like you have a strong one!

Hope - Its an amazing time for you and as you say your fighter has made it through the hardest part of the journey so FX for you!! Stay strong and try to relax - easier said than done i know!!

Schoolteacher so sorry you are struggling but you have to put yourself and bubs first as the girls have said....maybe pop into see the kids?? My back is causing me some greif too but nothing like yours i can't even imagine how uncomfertable you must be feeling :hugs:

Well i had a terrible day yesterday with idiot doctors a very long story but the most commical/unbelievable bit was when a stupid registrar tried to tell me that they had found the babies hb and in actual fact it was MINE! yes mine was running fast hence why i was there....she argued with me and i insisted she took my pulse at the same time ...cue embarrasment!! She was so rude to me infact i was so disgusted that when i see the consultant on the 2nd jan i will be telling her all about it!! My midwifes were horrified! Anyway i've calmed down now and am feeling ok. From my own cardiac knowledge i have looked at my ecg and can understand what is happening and that is pregnancy causing it so i'm not too concerned ...yet! lol

Hope i havent forgotten anyone!!


----------



## Hope41more

Pcct- It is a small world isnt it!! I live near the marsden inn just up from the coast. Enjoy your little trip to see us sand dancers.
I know exactly how you feel about finding out about pregnancies....worse one was when i found out about the girl who had the baby yest. I was staring out my sitting room window really upset about my dad (he had past away few mth before) tears in my eyes as something had reminded me of him and my partner said whats wrong? i did not want to cry so said i didn't want to talk about it, so he kept pestering me. Then he said have you found out claire is pregnant??? well that was it i ran off in uncontrolable tears and locked myself in my room and told him it was over between us!!!! Screamed at him i was upset about my dad and thats why i don't get upset and thanked him for making me feel 100times worse!!! (total emotional breakdown) Have had a lot of pregnancies and those babies born since i started TTC. My best friend and i said we would have one together...took her 6mth trying and he's one new years eve, my sisters boy turned 1- oct as well as my niece other friends etc. I got scared of going out or people saying i have something to tell you. 
I think you will be joining us soon though and have heard that IVF because of tubal problems has the best success rates :) 
Nimbec- I think i would be great to meet up put faces to all these girls i have poured my heart out too and know more about my TTC journey then my own family and friends. People who actually understand how we feel, why we feel and don't question it coz they have felt that way themselves.
Also had bad experience myself when i went for my scan mon. Walked in to see consultant who said 'you are here coz you had a recent loss' i was like 'NO'. Then i realised he did not have my notes lucky i took my own (had copies send from FS) handed him the finding from my operation etc. He was awful, cold, shrugged off my questions and when he did the scan only thing he said was 'im not happy with this!' nurse piped up and said 'it's the machine nothing wrong with you' he never showed me the screen, the heartbeat nothing!!! wish i had complained. He should have know why i was there, had my notes, read them and spoken to me nicely!!! then he said 'i won't be happy till your 14-15wks, make an appointment with your midwife'. Awful experience, but was just grateful he/she has a heartbeat and is were they should be. 
Opps-sorry long post!!!


----------



## pcct

Oh so not not far from where we go :) we always sit at the coast with a minchelas ice cream I love sitting watching the waves! That's where my other is from so we r there quite a lot his nana just stays round from ocean road :) I love shields! 
This is so hard when ur on the ttc roller coaster no one does understand unless they are or have been thru it too. And meeting up with u all would be amazing am in Scotland just outside Edinburgh :)


----------



## g3mz

Hi ladies! 
Well what an emotional drain yesterday was I feel like iv been run over by a bus!
We arrived at the clinic and the doctor that was going to operate came to talk to us and she was under the impression that dh had only given one sample and wanted dh to give another sample instead and then re book PESA if sample was the same!! I told her he had given 2 samples!! And tests had proved them to be dead sperm that's why the embryologist had told us to go for the procedure!! So she wouldn't take my word for it and went to look for the embryologist that confirmed everything I had already said!! 
They then talked us through the procedure, they were first going to try PESA where the try to extract the sperm with a needle that's straight forward and takes around 15 minutes if that didn't work they would try TESE where they slice into his testicles and take a sample of tissue and check it for sperm!
And that's what they had to do!
We don't know for certain what the results are yet but the embryologist did say on first glance he did see a motile sperm!! So fingers crossed they will be ringing us tomorrow to tell us if we have enough motile!! 

If I respond well in january I will share then if not ill donate all and have my cycle in April! 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## nimbec

Of g3 I soooooo hope Yey find enough!!!!! You both really deserve some luck you have been through the mill! Please keep us updated, I'm thinking of you!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

I think that's sounding positive G3! Is DH ok? X


----------



## pcct

Hey yeah that does sound positive got everything crossed for u both !


----------



## g3mz

Thanks everyone! Poor dh is in agony bless him and VERY bruised down below they only sliced one as they seen a motile sperm so could have been worse!! I'm remaining positive as long as we got enough for a cycle dh said he would go through it again if needed! 
We had talked about using doner sperm if we don't get enough but I'm hoping it won't come to that :)


----------



## Hope41more

g3mz- It does sound positive, if they had not found enough then from what you have said they would have looked at the other testicle (think they are just keeping their cards to their chest till they look at the sample in more detail) I really hope it's good news. Fingers crossed you respond well in Jan and can do your cycle then. You both deserve this so much. Wishing your dh a speedy recovery too. xxx


----------



## bumski

Oh g3mz I'm keeping everything crossed you get some good news! Poor Dh, he sounds like a top bloke, I don't think my Dh would go that far, hope he recovers quickly.
I will also be hoping you get to do your ivf in jan. How many eggs do you need to get? X
Pcct have they found you a match yet? Not long to go now x


----------



## pcct

no not yet bumski :(


----------



## pcct

Well that's me got my treatment plan in and will be starting day 21 of my January cycle :) all tho I haven't had my dec cycle yet that was ment to be here in the 6th so looks like it may be a early January cycle


----------



## bumski

Oh pcct that's a brilliant Xmas pressie for you! Are you getting excited yet? I'm excited for you xx
Had my scan today and baby is perfect measuring 40mm approx as it wouldn't keep still, it was kicking and rolling round having the time of it's life in there.
My bleed has shrunk loads too :))))
I have a tiny bleed behind the sac and a small bleed underneath but baby is now bigger than the bleeds!
I'm absolutely ecstatic and feel I can start to relax and enjoy it. So it's now being announced and it feels great! X


----------



## g3mz

yay pcct :happydance: bet your so excited now!!! what is your treatment plan??

bumski thats great!! so nice to hear all this happy news today!!
:happydance:

dh phoned the clinic yesterday and spoke to the receptionist who confirmed we have sperm frozen!!:happydance: no idea how much but it must be enough for at least one cycle or they would not have frozen!! so we can relax now and enjoy xmas!! :winkwink:


----------



## bumski

Oh g3mz that's fantastic, you both must be over the moon. Today is obviously a very positive day! I'm glad you have had some good news! X


----------



## pcct

Aw bumski that is brill news!!!! Am so happy for u! How did u announce ? 
Brill news on the sperm Hun such great news!! 
I am so excited but very nervous had a little moment thinking I couldn't do this! But gave my self a shake it was just all the dates ect about getting your period and when using the spray I will bleed after but make sure I keep a note of the dates ect! Am sure once it's all sunk in ill be fine :D


----------



## nimbec

Just a quicki to say YAY to all the good news today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All is good with me too - just waiting now till 2nd Jan when they will hopefully tell me if i have to have a c section and at how many weeks (due to my pacemaker & heart troubles!)


----------



## Hope41more

Wow loads of good news!!!
g3mz- So glad they found enough sperm to freeze. Fingers crossed you can share your eggs in Jan!!! 
pcct- Excellent news, you sound a bit nervous. Crazy how we want things so bad that when it gets close we get frightened. This is your time so think positive and fingers crossed it all works out perfect for you. Hopefully you and g3mz will be doing things at same time. 
pcct and g3mz- have you thought about how many embies you would put back?
Bumski- fantastic news bet your over the moon. Must have been fantasic seeing little one moving about on the screen and great news the bleeds have shrunk. Was it your scan from NHS or Fertility clinic? 
Nimbec- if not a c section will they induce you early? Do you have a preference natural vs c section.
Well i had my hour long midwives appointment today. cannot believe the paperwork involved!! had one sheet when i had my last child (my god its so long ago it feels like a dream) she had to fill out books, took 50mins before she took my bloods. Now awaiting scan date for 11-14wk scan. Have opted to have all tests- done down syndrome etc especially as i'm 35yrs.
Its funny how much this LTTC journey has changed me, i cried when i put on weight with my girls, complained about all the pregnancy related problems. Now I'm ill but so what (i'm lucky to be in this position) as for putting weight on bring on the maternity clothes- going to be showing my baby bump off!!! My taste buds have completly changed my sweet tooth has been replaced with my main craving- heinz tomato soup, followed by nachos (melted cheese, salsa, sour cream etc) crisps (pickled onion monster munch) and mini cheddars. My sister rang yest to tell me tesco had the soup on offer (4tins for £2) she laughed when i told her to get me 20tins!!! 
Glad everyone has good news and great hope for christmas. Bring on 2013, fingers crossed we are all holding babies this time next year!!! xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah I was so nervous I knew right away what it was when I seem the clinics name on envelope I was shaking so bad I couldn't open it :haha: am feeling so much better now as its all sunk in! Ur so right what u say tho about waiting for it to come and when it does its frighten!! 
We are only having 1 put back :) time to think positive now :) 
:rofl: that's so funny about the soup! Lol ... How lovely how it be us all holding out babies next Xmas :cloud9: 
Been amazing news In here for everyone :)


----------



## Hope41more

Hi everyone,
Well 330am and up for the loo and super thirsty. worst bit about getting up is it wakes up my 2cats and they think it's time to get up too- Its like waking a sleeping baby!youngest is now playing with a toy and has prob woke the kids as she has also been scratching on her scratch post. I got my first cat to try and ward off my broodiness but it never worked!! Got my 12wk scan appointment through the post- 9th Jan. If all looks ok will be letting people know after that. (Only my mam, siblings, my kids and best friend know at the moment)
Hope everyone is well and not too stressed with christmas preparations (like i am!). xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Loads of brill news on here! Happy Christmas everyone  x


----------



## pcct

Happy christmas Hun and too u all :) hope u all have a good one xxx


----------



## bumski

Just a quick one to wish you all a happy Christmas! Hope ya all have a great day! Xx


----------



## nimbec

Happy Christmas everyone!!! X


----------



## g3mz

Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas!!! Haven't had chance to get on here the kids have been ill all over Xmas my daughter didn't even feel well enough to open her presents :( then my boy was 5 yesterday it's just been crazy!! 
How is everyone doing??
I started my injections today forgot how hard I found it!! It's the thought of it that gets to me I work myself up into a right state!! But just need to keep telling myself its one step closer!! Booked in for baseline scan now on jan 14th


----------



## nimbec

G3 sounds like you have been extremely busy!! Hope your Lo is feeling better soon and you have recovered from the bday party - bet you are exhausted!! 

Yay to starting injections as u say its a means to an end!! You can do it ink ow you can you have been so strong so far fx this is the last hurdle for you!!! 

I had a manic Xmas too only just finished with all familly visits/staying etc and had 11 for Xmas lunch uggghhhh in shattered :( 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## g3mz

Happy new year everyone!! :) x


----------



## Hope41more

Happy new year everyone, here's to us all holding babies by the end of 2013!!!! 
g3mz- Oh it's getting close now fingers crossed you get enough eggs to share and you don't have to go through the whole process twice. 
pcct- do you have anymore dates yet?
Hoping some of you girls might be able to help me i am soooo constipated :( like have only been once since christmas and have eaten loads. Thought i might end up in hospital other day. Have tried fruit juices, fruit, obviously lots of veg on chritmas dinner etc nothing is working. I normally have problems and sometimes need to take ducosate. Plus had fissure surgery last year so worried i will tear again. Think it might be trip to docs tomorrow- i look and feel like i am going to burst!!!


----------



## nimbec

Happy new year everyone!!! Hope 2013 is a great year for you all!

How is everyone? I'm good I am in third tri as from today :) feeling shattered but getting excited! X


----------



## nimbec

Hope thus awful!! I was very similar in first tri - they gave me lactlose it's totally safe to use and can get it from chemist! Hope that helps....also I was given a stool softener I can't remember what it was called tho.... Hope u feel better soon!!


----------



## bumski

Happy new year everyone!
G3mz, congrats on starting the injections, the ball is rolling again now, keep us updated on how you go x
Hope, sorry I'm not much use with this one, had similar problems myself but it's always sorted it's self out, hope you feel better soon x
Nimbec congrats on 3rd tri! Wow! It must be strange, are you getting big yet?
Pcct, hopefully not much longer now, it's all going to get exciting! I hope it goes really smoothly for you, can't wait until you start! X
Hi schoolteacher and tryandwish, hope you are well!

Afm, had a private scan at 12+2 and although I still have a bleed it's small compared to baby now.
She accidentally flicked onto 3d so I have a pic i will upload when I'm on the laptop in 3d!
It's cool, but baby put it's arms up to it's face and crossed it's legs would you believe, so we can't even guess the sex lol. X


----------



## pcct

Happy new year everyone :) 2013 is guna be a good one for us all :dance: 
*Hope* hope ur feeling better soon :hugs: we have our information evening on the 8th of jan where we met all the staff and talk everything thru :) really looking forward to it! ATM am just waiting for af to show which is in 2 weeks then we will get started 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## pcct

Hey bumski happy new year Hunni :) how nice u went for a scan and manged to see it in 3d too :woohoo: can't wait to see your little baby... Can't believe you still have a little bleed:0 have they been able to see exactly where it's coming from and why? ur now 12+5 :happydance:


----------



## bumski

I'm 13 weeks tomorrow but my ticker hasn't changed! Strange!
They reckon these bleeds can come from the embryo trying to implant and causing a tear, could be from the other embryo or this baby. I originally had two bleeds measuring approx 6cmx4cm each but now they are about 1cmx1cm each!
Would be lovely to know they have completely gone,
So will you be starting on this next af? I'm getting excited for you, it must feel like you have been waiting ages x


----------



## pcct

Ah wow 13 weeks!! That has went in pretty fast! so glad the bleed has went down tho .
Yeah I will be starting on my next af which is due on the 14th :) part of me feels I have been waiting ages but now it's all her I feel like it has come round so quick :0 when we got our treatment plan in ect it was so overwhelming I just couldn't take any of it in


----------



## bumski

Are you on the short protocol? X


----------



## pcct

Yeah , well my diary says standered so I presume it's short?


----------



## Hope41more

Nimbec- Yeah to 3rd tri. Thanks for the advice. Went to GP's wed and she examined me and gave me some suppositories and lactolose. She said my stools were solid and i was all backed up. Took one at 10pm and went within 15mins. Prob is i woke up yest with severe migraine and by the night time i was in tears and started being sick. Read suppositories side effects and they were not on there so not sure if it was a coincidence. I get the urge to be sick with being pregnant and also when i have a migraine so i think the mixture of the too actually made me sick. If i don't eat regular i feel soooo sick. I thought i had to eat last night so sent OH for chinese and he came back to find me with my head down the loo and crying. Was gutted and tormented watching them eat it-I wanted it soooo bad.
Pcct and gm3z- here's to getting your BFP very soon.
Bumski- must have been great seeing little one i have my scan on wed. Have you told everyone yet?
school teacher and tryandwish- hope your well and happy.


----------



## bumski

Glad you got your problem sorted but it sounds like you got horrible side effects :( hope your feeling better, not long until your scan, that's great! I bet you can't wait! X
Iv still been feeling like crap, sickness seems to be slowly fading but I could sleep for weeks and get horrible headaches at night.

How is everyone else doing? X

Not heard off tryandwish for a while, hope she's ok


----------



## pcct

Am doing good bumski :) are u showing us ur scan pic? 
Hope u feel better soon hope :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks girls, been an awful few days. spent yest in bed with cold pack on my head/eyes rocking in pain off migraine and then running to be sick!!! my middle daughter was not at all sympathetic said im always ill (while rolling her eyes), while my eldest gave me a much needed hug and bless her even came and tied my hair back while i was being sick- she's lush. 
feeling a better today pain in my head is easing off. I have done far too much over christmas and new year and had little sleep- so going to try and get more rest. 
bumski- love to see your scan pic too.
I have been wondering about tryandwish hopes shes ok too. 
pcct-you still off work sick?


----------



## pcct

Arrr bless ya kids glad ur feeling but better today - I hate being sick it's one of my fears and I start to panic! 
I go back to work in tue! Be glad to be back into a routine, but really not looking forward to going back :shrug:


----------



## bumski

Here is my 3D scan as promised, sorry it took so long, also iv added a couple of others :cloud9:
What do you make o0f the face on the 3D pic?
 



Attached Files:







TC_3.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8









TC_4.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6









TC_8.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6









TC_11.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pcct

Aww bumski ur scan pics are lovely :) so cool that u manged to get a 3d coz she done it by mistake :haha:
Playing hide and seek so cute u must so so bloody happy Hun :)


----------



## bumski

Yeah it was pretty cool! shy baby though, hiding its face and crossing its legs lol!

Can you see the face next to it?
fil was saying it looks like his dad and tbh i was taking this with a pinch of salt until he shown me a pic yesterday! OMG! its the absolute double, i will get a copy on monday and upload, im really starting to believe in all this weird ghostly stuff now lol


----------



## pcct

Omg yeah I can see :0 didn't really look else where other than the baby but now u said that I can totally see it :)


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls, feeling a lot better!! :) 
Wow bumski your scan pics are so adorable can't wait till wed to see my little one too (bit scared too if i'm being honest) I never noticed the face till i read all the posts. Oh how weird is that- a full on face!!
pcct- i hope going back to work is not as bad as your think. Sometimes the thought is worse than actually doing it. 
How's everyone else doing???


----------



## bumski

Glad your feeling better hope, I always get nervous before a scan even though iv had loads, I feel physically sick the morning of it until I go in, I'm sure it will just be an amazing experience for you! Can't wait for your update! :)

Boo to work pcct, that's how I felt going back after new year, iv been working from home in December, but it wasn't that bad when I was there I suppose, hopefully it will pass a little bit of time for you. I remember wishing the days away at this point lol x

How are you g3mz? Have you any scans coming up? X


----------



## Hope41more

bumski- i'm just sooo anxious never slept last night guess it's due to what we have been through and for me my last chance. If something goes wrong i know it is the end of the round. 
Pcct- would you mind giving a girl i know on another forum some advice??? she's just had the news her tubes have hydro and prob needs to have them removed. Not sure if you have been on the forum 'severely blocked fallopian tubes'. Her name is kcarey- she lives in the usa and bless her she will need to pay for her surgery to remove her tubes and for IVF (she has no childern either) Life just sucks with infertility doesn't it. (hope you don't mind me asking, no pressure and understand if you don't want too). Hope work goes by quick for you tomorrow. 
How's everyone else??? lot of you have gone quiet hope it is coz life is soooo good your busy enjoying it. xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey hope yeah of course I wouldn't mind :) when I was going thru there wasn't many people I knew going thru exactly the same issue so will be good for both of us to talk :) 
Ahh work tomoz so dreading it but needs to be done! 
Is ur scan tomoz or wed hope?


----------



## Hope41more

Pcct- Hope work goes by fast.
My scan is tomorrow at 335pm, not slept last few nights. Does not help that i posted someone luck for their scan in first tri section and bless her there was no heartbeat :( sooo scared especially as consultant has me high risk and know if something goes wrong i won't be able conceive again. My eldest is begging to come to scan with me but i'm a bit apprehensive in case there is a problem. What do you girls think???


----------



## bumski

My dd wanted to come along to but like you I was scared invade there was bad news, she did come to my 12 week scan though and she was on cloud 9!
I think it's made it more real for her, it's a hard decision. Could she go up with you and wait with someone in the waiting room then maybe dh could get her to have a peep once your comfortable. I did that with my mum when I was pregnant with dd.
Try not to worry yourself though, I'm sure everything will be fine. Can't wait for your update xx


----------



## pcct

*Hope* wishing u tones of luck for ur scan tomoz :hugs: please up date us as soon as u can 

Xxx


----------



## pcct

Anyone heard from try and wish , nimbec and schoolteacher ?? 

Hope ur doing ok g3 too :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks girls.
-bumski i was thinking exactly the same thing myself about getting her to waiting in the waiting room till i got some confirmation baby is ok. 
Pcct- how did work go? 
Was sooo ill again yest ended up in bed with cold eye mask for migraine and sickness again- fed up so awful. I have never been so grateful for feeling so healthy mon well that lasted!!! Hope it passes soon it's grinding me down and i also need to get some uni work done.
g3mz- how's the injections etc going? do you have anymore dates yet?
nimbec, schoolteacher and tryand wish hope your all ok. xxx


----------



## pcct

Work went really well :) found out a girl at my work is preg with twins after just having ivf :) 
Aw u sound really ill hope nothing worse than a migraine I hate them!! 
Tones and tones if luck for ur scan'


----------



## Hope41more

Thank you- I'm so glad i found this site and you girls :)
I'm so nervous last time i felt like this it was the day of my dad's funeral. I'm hoping the stress is causing the migraines to be so bad and if i get good news this afternoon they might calm down. last week and yest they were the worst i have ever had- could not see properly, ears hurting, disorientated, feels like a virus through your body then the sickness oh and the pain- OUCH!!! 
pcct- That's great news about your co-worker, does she know what you are going through??? If so and you get on well be nice to have someone to talk to face to face. It's getting so close now!!!


----------



## pcct

Aw try ur best not to get too worked up about it easier said far enough - I have every faith this u are guna see a healthy hyper baby today :dance: 

No the girl at wrk doesn't no bout me she works in another department so we don't really see much if each other just say hi in the passing would be great to have a chat but just haven't got any time at all when at work :(


----------



## bumski

Sorry your suffering so bad hope, it sounds awful! I have just started to feel better this week, apart from tiredness which is nothing. Can't wait for your update Hun, bet you've had a great time! X

Pcct, it would be great to talk to someone who has been through it already, can't wait for you to start now, come on af! Lol, x

G3mz, how's it going? Have you had any scans yet? X

Afm, iv got myself a Doppler so iv been having fun listen to my little wrigglers heartbeat! It's so reassuring. Got my sexing scan booked for Jan 26th! Impatient as ever ;) x


----------



## pcct

Wee bumski that's so exciting can't wait to find out if it's a boy or girl :) I can't even guess lol af should be due Monday/ Tuesday can bet she is late grrrr


----------



## bumski

pcct said:


> Wee bumski that's so exciting can't wait to find out if it's a boy or girl :) I can't even guess lol af should be due Monday/ Tuesday can bet she is late grrrr

Oh yeah! Whenever you want af bloody thing is late! Lol! So it's only days now until you start stimming? Wow, how are you feeling? X


----------



## g3mz

hi everyone! :hi:

wow bumski ur scan pic is amazing!! and i think he/she deffo has a guardian angel watching over them as you have been through so much you have 1 very strong little baby there!! :winkwink: soooo exciting you will soon know the sex!!

pcct yay all the waiting is nearly over bet you cant wait!! :thumbup:

hope41more how did the scan go hun??:flower:

how is everyone doing??

i have been having quick peeks but havnt had a chance to post life has been crazy!! my brothers ex had his baby but didnt tell him (we knew she was pregnant she just didnt let us know he had been born) so its been upsetting for all the family we have seen pictures on her sisters facebook but thats it :cry:
but i went with my brother to the solicitors today and the ball is rolling now so hopefully it wont take to long!
my daughter also started having hydro therapy today, im starting an asd course on friday to learn more about my sons autism and what to expect from the future!! i have their medical reviews,school statement reviews, dd's birthday next week! its crazy here:wacko:
im still struggling with my injections i seem to be finding it harder this time around......i know its strange!!
im having my baseline scan on monday and hopefully starting stimms!! havent had much time to think about it but writing this now im quite excited:happydance:


----------



## pcct

Hey bumski no I will be down reg first on nasal spray. Am feeling so bloody excited for all this to start :) really anxious too tho

G3 the wait only seamed like last week it's all happen so fast lol
Sorry things have been hectic for u at the min :hugs: hope things get better soon 
Good luck for ur scan on Monday how great that u will be be stim soon :)


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls..... I'M SOOOOO HAPPY :) baby is alive and kicking- what a relief!!!! I'm technically useless so will ask my daughter to show me how to post my scan pics. 
As soon as she put the scanner on my belly the baby pushed and jumped up- gave me a shock. Weird thing is it still won't sink in- still feels so sureal. This whole ttc process has totally messed with my head, but know i am soooo much more grateful, appreciative etc than with my other pregnancies. I think when something is given to us on a plate it is not the same as working your butt off for it. It really has changed my persceptive on life and what matters. Not bothered if it is a boy or a girl, if i get fat etc as long as my baby is healthy. 
Oh my scan showed i am 12wks today. Which confirmed my thoughts that baby was conceived on halloween. We had sex once the night before so according to shettles i'm having a boy, have to wait and see. I was sooo upset on halloween as it was the first after confirmation i could not have anymore children unless we did IVF (as you girls know we had split up as oh did not want too) halloween has been the hardest holiday for me as my girls had got too big for trick or treating etc and now go to friends parties. I was so upset and refused to see oh that day and went out to see my friend (if only i had known i was making a baby!!!). Totally seems like fate.
Bumski are you having a gender scan at 16wks??? i'm tempted to pay for a private scan as waiting till 20wks will be torture. My best friend paid for a gender scan as i told her according to the nub theory and when she had sex see was having a boy- i was right.
g3mz and pcct- it is getting sooo close for you both, i don't know exactly how the whole process works so not sure when you will be ready for egg collection etc. So looking forward to sharing your incredible journey with you's. xxx


----------



## pcct

Wooooooooooo hoopoooo :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: am so excited I have only read the first line haha am just going to read the rest waaaah


----------



## pcct

Aw hope this is amazing news :) am so happy for !! so true what u say about taken things for granted and how it changes your of thinking in life! I know if I ever become pregnant I wil not believe it one bit! Even now having ivf seam all surreal .... But wow happy 12 weeks little rainbow baby!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry not been on but been reading. Not felt right recently and tend to go into myself a bit. Anyway!! Not good news really: my waters have broken at 30+3 weeks!! Started Wednesday night a trickle down my legs- they tried to say it was discharge at first I knew it wasn't!!! Was still gushing lots! So went back and it was confirmed, been in hospital overnight but no sign of labour, will keep you posted x


----------



## g3mz

Aww schoolteacher :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
You have 2 sets of waters back and front have both gone? Have they given you steroid injections? I went into labour at 31 weeks with my boy and can remember how scared I was but my contractions eased off and he was born by c section at 32 weeks and weighed just 4lb 2oz and he's now a strong 5 year old in clothes age 6-7, would never think he was a prem baby! Hope everything is ok will be thinking of you!! :hugs:

Hope41more so glad your scan went well!! Hope you can enjoy your pregnancy now!! :flower:

Pcct just days now until you start! Have they said how long it will be until you start stimming?? :happydance:

Bumski how are you Hun??

Hope everyone else is well!

My clinic phoned this week to try move my dates again!! Can't say I was happy as I had already moved them once for them so I explained I couldn't as I have so much on and dh has arranged the time off work to help me with the kids and their appointments so I'm still in for baseline on Monday hoping to start stimms then and egg collection week of 28th jan! X


----------



## pcct

:hugs: aww school teacher . Am sure everything will be just fine thinking if you. 
G3 hi good luck for ur baseline scan hope everything's looking good to go! 

Afm - I got my first batch of drugs this morning ahhhh so exciting 150mg of suprecur nasal spray! Just waiting for af to show


----------



## schoolteacher

I hope they let u start stimms g3! Thanks for telling me about your son  
No signs of labour so hopefully I will be able to keep baby in for a few more weeks they said I gotta stay in another 24hrs. They wanna try and get me to 34 weeks but preferably 37 weeks at the latest. Already got signs of infection though and water is still coming. I have had had first steroid injection bout to have second to help with babies lungs, also on antibiotics :-( x


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay to down regging pcct and to starting stimms g3! We've got a right spread of situations on here! X


----------



## pcct

Got everything crossed for u Hun that you can keep going for another few weeks or so :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! 

Schoolteacher I'm crossing fingers too that you hang on another couple of weeks! 

Yay pcct and g3 the process is underway!! Hope your both ok! 

Sorry I've not been around I've had quite an eventful time. Not sure how to condense it but here goes... Had some heart problems so had to see consultant then my back gave in (old fracture of spine) so had to see spinal specialist am now having a mini op next Wednesday :( that in its self ment visiting more consultants and getting them to communicate grrrr on top of this my dad has been very poorly with tachycardia and a virus so was hospitalised (ment visiting and a 400mile round trip) not that I would have had it any other way!! Bubs is fine - measuring a bit small but nothing to worry about. It has been confirmed that I will have a section between 36-38 weeks :) 

Hope everyone is ok?! (((Hugs))) to all!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry about all your problems nimbec! If I make it to 37 weeks our babies will still be close together! Let's see!!! X


----------



## pcct

Sorry to hear nimbec :( hope everything gets better soon:hugs: 

Hi school teacher i cant remember if it was yourself or not that's had a itch rash at the start of your pregnancy ? What it is, thes a lady I speak to on here who has just started experiencing the same problem and just wondering what it was u had and how you stopped it ect


----------



## nimbec

Thanks guys! School teacher I'm having preggy brain moment how many weeks are you now? It's getting scary isn't it eeek exciting too tho! 

Pcct there was a lady on a thread that I chat to that got given antihistamines some are ok I think but has to e given by doc!


----------



## pcct

Aw yeah she has been to the doctor but they havnt giving her anything , they said its a allergic reaction to something but she hasn't ate or done anything diff :shrug:


----------



## bumski

Hope I'm so so glad your scan went well, I bet it was amazing to see your little one finally, you have been very patient :) I'm so pleased all is well. What is your due date? X

Schoolteacher, I really hope your ok and baby stays put for a few more weeks, must be eager to meet it's mummy and daddy but let's just hope it's to comfy yet. I have a friend who had her sons at 28 weeks and then at 24 weeks! Both are doing amazingly well x

Pcct, that's great your first set of drugs have arrived! Countdown begins! Hope you have plenty to take your mind off it all x

G3mz, good on you for standing your ground! I hope they don't try and mess you around anymore! Still keeping everything crossed you get plenty of lovely eggs! Gl x

Nimbec, sounds like you've been having a rough time of it Hun, I hope your dad gets better soon and it's nothing too bad. Great news about knowing when your c section will be, wow it's really not far away now x

AFM, my head feels like it's ready to explode! I'm taking paracetamol but they do absolutely nothing for my headache! Do you know if there is anything else I can take? Should be going for a meal soon for dhs birthday but I can't even be arsed to do my hair lol. Oh well, it's worth it :) x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Bumski I got to take paracetamol with codeine on permission from my GP when I had pain from a chest infection. X

Bumski - I'm 30+4 my ticker is out slightly. How u feeling? X

Pcct- is her rash on her tummy? They tried to say my rash was from the clexane injections I was having but I don't believe that as I had already been taking clexane for weeks before the rash came. I was given an anti itch cream which you could also wash with and put in the bath and a steroid cream - which is the only thing that really works I think. Perhaps that is what she needs? X

Hope- yay for scan! X

Hi g3! X


----------



## pcct

Hi Hun the rash started on her face then all over her body a part from her legs and now she is itchy all over - i shall say to her to :) thank you so much


----------



## Hope41more

Oh my, not been on for a few days and lots has happened!!!
Ah schoolteacher- well you and baby are being well looked after. I just hope your little one can hang in there a few weeks longer, if not they are preparing you both well. I know plenty of people who have had babies around the same time and all has been well. 
Nimbec- I hope your heart problems ease off somewhat and wish you well for your forthcoming op.
pcct- Here's to an early af, Oh it's all sooo close. I know your going to be feeling anxious and excited at the same- i just hope for more of those excited feelings. 
gm3z- i hope your baseline scan goes well tomorrow, keep us updated.
bumski- i have been suffering from awful migraines so i hope your bad head was a one off. If not there was a thread on migraine and headaches and there are meds you can take. Need to see doc myself so i have some in before the next one appears. 
My due date is- JULY 24th :) was exactly 12weeks by my scan. 
Well i went out for a curry on fri, had been sooo looking forward to it. Well i turned out to be a disaster! i ordered my 3course meal and then started to feel really bad, went out for some air, came back in, ate my starter while getting worse and not enjoying it and well it ended up in the toilet! Poor oh had to eat his main on his own as i had to run to the toilet 3times. I had to confess to staff i was pregnant as they were concerned it was the food (think some customers may have thought that too!) Took my main home in a doggie bag and to say i was gutted is an understatement. My sickness tends to get worse as the day goes on and have never been sick before tea time. i felt sick with my previous pregnancies but was never physically sick.


----------



## Hope41more

pcct- i think it was tryandwish who had a bad itchy rash and docs gave her something (mind i could be wrong) shame she has not been on for ages.


----------



## pcct

Hey hope yeah am really excited to get started now :) 
Sorry to hear about ur meal out :( least u got to take it home 
G3 hope ur baseline scan goes well :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! Hope great news on scan and date - not so goo on the sickness yuk!!! Hopefully it was a one off for you!! 

G3 I hope your baseline goes well fx crossed well everything crossed for you infact!! 

Well I have a Midwiffe appt this morning followed by a hospital appt this afternoon for my anti d injection (I've got resus neg blood!) but I'm still recovering from my whooping cough jab last week grrr feeling like a pin cushion lol! 

My back is a bit better but I've still got to have procedure on Wednesday, I'm absolutely bricking it!! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Hope41more

Hi nimbec- sounds like you are going through the mill at the moment bless you-big hugs from me. I know it's easier said than done but try not to get too worked up about wed sometimes the fear of things is worse than the act itsself.
Unfortunatly the sickness was not a one off been sick on several occasions now especially later in the day, morning sickness-ye right!
Well here are my scan photos not as good as in person as my scanner would not work and had to take photos on my camera. If it was not for my daughter these photos would not be on as i am not technically minded!! (she has done it for me and so fast i could not learn :( )
https://i46.tinypic.com/wsu6o3.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/2ngtmo2.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/351hjep.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/2h804jt.jpg


----------



## pcct

Good clear pic hope :) I think ur having a girl  hope ur sickness eases off soon :hugs: 
Hope ur appts go well today nimbec :hugs: 
Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## Hope41more

Oh i'm def up for your gender guesses girls :) think i might get a 16week private gender scan done, could have bought some lovely things in the sales if i had only known the sex. 
Have manged to get some bargin maternity clothes- debenhams- Jeans for £8.40 from £28, Gorgeous dress £12 from £40, Top £6 from £12. Jeans from dortohy perkins- £8 from £30, shorts £2.55 instead of £22!! (for summer and if they don't fit can give them away for that price). Tops from new look for £3 and £6 instead of £20 etc. Intotal got 5pairs of jeans, 2pairs of shorts and 4tops for just over £76 instead of £323!!!


----------



## pcct

Hehe well am team pink for u Hun :) 
Wow what a great deal u got on all your clothes in the sale!! I loveeee the sale u sure have saved a lot


----------



## Hope41more

I never went to sales till last week, thought i don't need any clothes- then realised i should look for some maternity wear. 
pcct- I don't mind the babies sex. my eldest is desperate for a girl and to be honest i wanted another girl till my ttc journey. Now i will just be happy and grateful for a healthy baby.
Hope your scan has gone well gm3z been thinking of you all day.x


----------



## pcct

Yeah Hun that's exactly the way I am as well as long as I have a healthy baby I will be very much greateful what Eva the flavour :) oh already has 2 girls would be nice if he had a boy next but we r both happy with what ever we cook :)


----------



## bumski

Hope, sorry about your sickness, it sounds awful. I was fine between 10-11 weeks and was really ill again 12+ weeks, I'm not too bad now though so hoping it's going to ease off for you soon. Your scan pics are so cute! Look forward to you finding out what your having X
Nimbec I'm r neg too! Was told if I bled again after 12 weeks I would have to go for the injection but touch wood iv had none since. Gl for wed, hope it goes smoothly for you x

Pcct, any sign of af yet? Bet you just want to get started now! X

G3mz how are you getting on Hun? X

Schoolteacher, hope your well and that baby is still staying put. X

How long has it been since tryandwish has been on? It feels like ages, hope she's ok!


----------



## pcct

No sign yet bumski :dohh: bet it's not here this week! Am just so egar to get started 
I hope tryandwish is ok too and maybe just been so busy ect x


----------



## nimbec

Hi Bumski hope you are ok! You will be given the anti d between 28-30weeks as it protects you for birth ....incase if blood mixing etc fun! How are u feeling? 

Hoping Tryandwish is ok too! 

Pcct time will fly it will be here before u know it :) 

G3 how things? 

Hope I was sick badly until 18weeks eeek hope it goes away for you!!! If you get really bad make sure u go to the docs or call midwife as u may need hydrating!


----------



## pcct

Aw I hope so nimbec fed up of waiting already :haha: I think coz am totally excited lol,


----------



## Hope41more

Hi everyone,
gm3z-hope all went well yest, keep checking for an update.
schoolteacher-i hope baby is staying put and they have managed to sort your infection out- please try and keep us updated so we don't worry. 
pcct- was af due yest? hurry up af!!!
nimbec-hope your nerves for your op tomorrow have settled down a little. 
bumski-am i right in thinking your going to get a gender scan done too? 
Thanks for the concerns about the sickness, was worse last week when they inc severe migraine. I have found if i don't eat every hour i feel sooo sick, i have only physically been sick several times. Tends to happen when i look forward to a meal chinese/indian and always later on in the day. (nausea builts up throughout day then sick by tea time early evening). 
Since we have had christmas and all the food that brings and eating every hour i have put on a bit too much weight!!! I'm 13weeks tomorrow, how did your weight gain go at this point nimbec bumski etc?


----------



## g3mz

hi ladies :hi:

hope everyone is well iv been thinking about tryandwish too :shrug:

bumski hope your headaches have eased!!

hope41more your scan pic is soooo cute :winkwink:

nimbec goodluck for 2moro you really have had a tough time lately hope things get better for you so you can enjoy your pregnancy!

schoolteacher hope all is ok with you and little one is staying put! :flower:

pcct any sign yet, i know i was always 2 days late when i stressed about it.....typical! :wacko:

hope i havnt missed anyone?

afm scan went well yesterday :happydance: they put me on 375 of menopur!! last time i was on 225 gonal f so hope i respond better this time!! i asked what the difference is she said gonal f is synthetic man made in a factory and menopur is wait for it..............made from the urine of menopausal women!! obviously it is filtered like a million times and ends up as powder?? wish i hadnt asked lol:haha:
but the needle is alot bigger than the one i use for suprecur and than the gonal f pen was!! it hurt!! and its strange having to mix the powder and water she gave me 2 diff types to last me last night and 2nite as the rest just got delivered so im so confussed with it all :wacko: but cant wait now until next monday to see how im responding :happydance:


----------



## bumski

Oh I can't wait to see how you get on g3mz! So is Monday your scan to see how your follies are doing? I really hope these new drugs work even better. How many eggs do you need to be able to share on this cycle? X

Hope it sounds like your having a really tough time of it, iv def started bloating out now, my 'bump' never goes down now, iv always had a little bit of bump low down but it used to go flat when I lay down, now people are commenting on it so looks like baby is pushing it all up and out lol.

Pcct any joy yet Hun? X

Iv been back up to EPU today as had a very small amount of blood when I wiped this morn, I was gutted because I thought I was finally over it but all is ok. Baby is measuring bang on dates so should be nearly 4 inch crl! They couldn't find a bleed inside which is good news too, baby was lying with its legs up and crossed at the ankles, chilling out lol.
Have my gender scan in 11 more days, still not got my head round being pregnant yet, it going to be weird finding that out! X


----------



## pcct

Well silly me has got my af dates mixed up :dohh: am not due until the 23rd!! How could I have possibly got that wrong after counting it down so many times - that today I did it again to find that my 30day cycle will be the 23rd! So count down begins again lol
Glad all is ok bumski :hugs: can't wait to find out what flavour ur baby is :dance:


----------



## pcct

Glad everything is going well g3 :)


----------



## bumski

Oh no! What you like lol, that's with all the excitement of starting that's probably got you confused, well let's hope it's right on time for you atleast :) x


----------



## pcct

:haha: I think so bumski lol never mind roll on next week now lol x


----------



## Hope41more

gm3z- glad all is going to plan, shame the injections hurt more this time and weird you are injecting yourself with old womens wee lol hope all goes well for next weeks scan.
Bumski- my pregnany still won't sink in neither, thought seeing baby might help. Was lovely but i was just watching a baby on a tv!!! Is that baby really mine and inside my tummy- REALLY??? (lost my mind months ago well before i got pregnant). would you like a boy or a girl? are you paying for your gender scan, if so do you mind me asking how much? 
pcct- you have had me all excited waiting for your af and forthcoming journey, think i'm as gutted as you that you got your dates wrong. Hurry up af we want you early!!!
nimbec- hope all goes smoothly tomorrow and you sleep well. 
schoolteacher- i hope you and baby are ok. Hope you update us all soon. 
Night ladies. x


----------



## pcct

I know hope4 am so gutted too I told Paul I got the dates wrong too and he too was bit gutted bless um... Am sure it will be here before we know it :) 

I keep getting buttflies thinking bout when am preg and just how much am thinking that i know it won't sink in for Ages lol can't imagine how u ladies are feeling! 
Have any of u noticed that everything on tv radio u seam to hear ivf?? Am watching a program on 4 just now called utopia and it's mentioned on that - we always have a Scottish drama called river city a couple in that have had 2/3 cycles of ivf too! Then u have corrie with Tina and that girl! A all so saw on fb a girl saying she's starting ivf soon too! Before I started going down for ivf I have never heard it anywhere :haha: it's crazy! 

Oh I forgot to add as well completely off subject but. Got so excited - has anyone seen the program coming on tomorrow called saving face?? Well the surgeon that is in the program that all so done Katie pipers surgery for her face with the acid well that was the same surgeon that done my :boobs: lol


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone thought I would up u all- well af showed this morning woo hoo and I start dr tomorrow morning :shock: yes tomorrow morning!! Ahhhh am so excited


----------



## g3mz

:happydance:yay! :wohoo: sooo exciting!! And so glad you didn't have to wait until next week!! All go from now!!

How is everyone else??

Hope schoolteacher is ok??? X


----------



## pcct

Yeah am so exited :) I was ment to start dr on cd21 but they want me to start tomoz so it's in sinc with the other lady - it feels amazing known that the other lady would have got a call today to start dr tomorrow as well :)


----------



## g3mz

Wow lovely feeling isn't it!
I haven't been matched this time my new clinic freezes the eggs I donate! So there's no waiting as they find a lot of women that go there opt for eggs from Valencia as its totally anonymous then and nobody can be traced! 
My stomach is really sore today but its prob coz of all the injections but I'd like to think its coz iv got lots of follies growing this time.........I can wish ay!! I'm excited for my scan Monday but also very nervous I really hope I respond well x


----------



## pcct

Aw that's a really good way to do :) 
I hope u have some lovely follies grown Hun :) not long till ur scan to find out I have everything crossed for u Hun :)


----------



## nimbec

Eeek exciting pcct! And g3 I hope you have lots of follies in there!! 

My mini op was a nightmare but all ok now - ill update you with the story in a day or so I'm still really rough but just an insight...the first question asked was 'I'd there any chance u could be pregnant?!' Errrrrr YES 29 weeks pmsl !! So funny she then looked at me and laughed she hadn't even acknowledged me properly as it wa blatantly obvious with my bump - it sticks out past my boobs now!!

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## pcct

Aw nimbec glad everything is ok Sorry it was a nightmare tho .. Hope u have a speedy recovery :hugs:
haha that's funny them not noticing I were preg


----------



## Hope41more

YES!!! pcct af has arrived :) Oh not long now. Do you think you got your dates right then and af was just late? 
Nimbec- sorry operation was a nightmare, hopefully you will have a speedy recovery and it will all be a distant memory soon. Honestly hospital staff are so 'aware' aren't they!! when i went to see my consultant his first words were 'your here due to a resent loss' i was there for a 7wk scan to make sure baby was in the right place!! obviously had not even read my notes at all.
Hope schoolteacher is ok, wonder if baby has been born with waters leaking and the infection. Hope all is well either way- thoughts are with you if your reading.
gm3z-just noticed your ticker thing says your giving all your eggs away this cycle and then your cycle in April, i thought you were waiting to see how many eggs you produced then deciding or have i missed something??? Hope egg collection goes well on monday.
Think tryandwish has left the building lol. Hope she is ok too.
Hope your well bumski.
Well my bump is growing and i have been wondering if i can feel the baby moving-still not sinking in though. Well my sister-in-law gave me some baby things yest- bouncer, moses basket etc and as i live in a cul-de-sac knew some of my neighbours would notice me carrying in my large items. Well they did and their faces were a picture. Prob taking bets on if it is me who is pregnant or one of my girls!!! It is hitting me hard now wondering were i am going to fit a baby in this house- no room in the inn!!!


----------



## pcct

I really don't know if am honest all I know my last was on the 20th dec lol
Haha that's so funny about ur neighbours they will defo be wondering if its u or the girls. 
Nice to hear you bump is grown nice :) r u going to share a bump pic? X


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone!

So glad af has arrived pcct! It's all happening now x
Nimbec, why are Drs and nurses so stupid! Hope you heal quickly x
G3mz, not long until your scan, looking forward to your update, hope there is lots of big follies growing in there, gl x
Hope, yay to the bump starting! I keep wondering if I'm really pregnant because mine is hardly there, come on bump! Lol


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls, thought i'd share my good news.
Letter today- i'm pleased to inform you that the combined test shows you are at low risk of Down syndrome. Risk estimated at lower than 1 in 50,000 :)
pcct- well main thing is af turned up and you have strated- so excited for you. My eldest showed me an idea for bump pics and have decided to go with it. Wanted to start at 12wks but she has had exams so prob start this weekend as last exam is today. Hopefully going to wear the same top for all of the photos (going to try and do 1each wk) so can really see the difference. I have been able to tell the difference in my belly since around 8wks, but i def have a little bump now. It is my 4th (wow sounds a lot and too many!!!) and you could not tell i was pregnant with my first for the entire pregnancy and nurses joked i'd leave hospital in a bikini after birth. Weighed myself for first time since being pregnant and have put on a lot around 7lb!!! Pregnancy weight checker says 1 - 4.5lb for 13wk so bit concerned, might be due to christmas and having to eat every hour otherwise i feel or am sick. 
Bumski- Do you have a small bump then or can't really tell at all? have you gained much weight so far?


----------



## pcct

Great news hope :)
That's my plans for taken bump pics am going to buy the belly book and add my pic to that every week (when am preg) lol looking forward to u sharing ur pics :)


----------



## g3mz

hi ladies :flower:

nimbec hope you are ok now :flower:

pcct how are you finding the nasal spray?? :thumbup:

bumski how long now until your gender scan?? im guessing girl if you are carrying small

hope41more glad to hear your good news, i have 2 children with disabilities very hard work but so rewarding!!!! im just in for a scan on monday to check how im responding then im in sometime in the week of 28th for egg collection, trying not to pin my hopes on being able to share this time but its hard think il need 10 eggs or more for it to be worth me sharing this time but i only had 7 last time, but hoping i respond better with the stimms im on now.

afm this snow couldnt have come at a worse time!!! we have a red weather alert and the snow came down pretty heavy last nite!! good job we didnt have an appointment at the clinic today as the motorway was closed where we would have needed to go!! but we do need to be there monday morning so hope it stops but its supposed to be getting worse :shrug:


----------



## pcct

Hi Hun - finding it ok makes me feel quite sick after I have sprayed it with it going to the back of my throat , nothing water doesn't sort out :thumbup: other then that it's going good , just not looking forward to the side affects starting lol 
We don't have an snow here yet it's due in the next few days tho - I hope it's clear for ur appt on Monday , as much as its lovely to look at it causes so much set back!


----------



## bumski

im loving the snow, its got me out of work today so i cant complain lol. we live on a hill and i have low profile tyres on my car so it just slides down the road like its an ice rink. NO CHANCE im leaving the house yet :)

I find out the sex next sat!! it feels so weird, iv got girl in my head, everything points to that but we will see. I get more of a bump at night, its always there but its easily hidden, i cant wait for a big bump. Iv started to feel baby move too which is the most amazing feeling. I felt it first around 12-13 weeks, very light but i knew it was baby as it was whenever i used the doppler and at the place where the hb was. Last night in the bath i had that familiar feeling of it turning round, reminded me of being pg with dd. Then today it was thumps low down in my belly,

I hope the snow eases off for your app on monday g3mz, its so exciting going to the appointments, helps the time go a little quicker.
Hope you dont get any bad side effects pcct, how long will it be until you start your stimms?
Hope, thats great news about the downs test! i bet your over the moon. I didnt get it done, i just didnt want to worry myself over anything as it was such a bad 1st tri. I did get it done with dd though but nothing fazed me when i was pg then.


----------



## pcct

Aw bumski that's lovely u the feeling the baby :cloud9: 
The snow is lovely to look at but so cold!! Brrrr 
Can't wait till ur gender scan Hun - I really can't remember what my guess was lol! 
Am hoping to go for my baseline scan next week or so waiting for my appt to come thru. Then of looks ok at scan ill start stimms but think I have to continue with the spray :shrug: I won't really no much until my next appt


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls,
pcct- hope you don't get any side effects and it goes all smoothly.
gm3z-Oh i hope you get enough eggs to share and do your own cycle that way you don't have to go through all this again. Will this be your last baby or would you want to freeze some? My eldest was born with a cleft palate, she had to use special bottles, had really bad colic, opeartion to fix palate at 7mth, operation on her ear at 11yrs, teeth at 15yrs as well as constant appoitments all year, she has just been discharged and it was nice but sad to say bye to everyone who has helped her over the years. All i want for this baby is to be healthy- my biggest wish. 
Bumski- Are you excited for your scan? do you have a preference boy or girl or does your oh? Strange i am the other way round had no tests done with my girls never crossed my mind something might be wrong. I think i am just waiting for something to go wrong this time with the whole process i have been through so many ups-downs. 
Snow was bad here last night, so scary to drive. Panic attacks gallore, car just did not want to stop. Sooo awful, meant to get worse again here tomorrow night and mon. Hope not were you all are especially for your appointment on mon gm3z.


----------



## g3mz

Hi ladies!! 

Wow bumski feeling baby move must be lovely! And a constant reassurance that he/she is ok :cloud9: have you got any names in mind yet??

Pcct how's the nasal spray going??

Hope41more are you going to have a gender scan or wait until your 20 week? Also do you have any names in mind?

Well the snow has stopped here and seems to be clearing but more snow forecast for Wednesday...... I hope not! Usually I'd love to be snowed in with the kids but with having to travel nearly an hour on the motorway to our clinic it's not ideal!!
I'm feeling like crap ATM all my stomach is bruised from the injections I was coping fine with the suprecur but the menopur needles are bigger and I don't like them!! Feeling really sore and thinking now its defo coz of the bruising and not coz I'm bursting with lots of follies! But I guess 2moro will tell!!
I guess I should be excited but after my experience from my last clinic I'm more nervous!! 

Right ladies question for you how do you feel about dyeing your hair while doing ivf/pregnant?.

During my last ivf I was blonde (a few shades lighter than my natural hair colour) and I didn't dye it but my roots didn't look too bad (ok so they didn't look great but it was bearable) but this time my hair is dyed like a dark red and when my roots come through they look grey :haha:
I haven't dyed for a few weeks now and was thinking about dyeing it just after ec so there's no eggs inside me? Oh I don't know?? I dyed my hair all the way through my previous pregnancys but this time I'm having to work so hard for this I'm over thinking everything!!.... I don't want to stuff it up!! :shrug:


----------



## Hope41more

hi gm3z- sorry your going through a hard time with injections, hopefully it will be all worth it and you get good news tomorrow. The anticipation of the 'not knowing' is tough but try and stay positive and this clinic seems to be a lot better so try not to compare the 2experiences. Plus hopefully the new meds will be working better for you. Sometimes these things are trial and error to what works best for each persons bodies.
As for hair dye i don't dye mine but i think after ec seems the best time to do it (but i'm no expert). I think your right when you have to work so hard for something your a lot more careful/cautious. If it was me once my pregnancy was classed as viable i would dye my hair without worrying. I could send myself crazy worrying about using bleach while cleaning, touching my cats etc. Good luck for tomorrow.
Hope everyone else is well. I am getting concerned about schoolteacher hope she and baby are ok.
I am thinking of having a gender scan at 16wks, place about 30mins away from me does them for £79. If not i will be finding out at my 20wk scan. Just worried if i wait they might not be able to tell, my 2nd daughter had her legs crossed at her 20wk scan thus her gender was a surprise. Everyone thought she was a boy so BIG shock when she was born. I am just desperate to know. My thoughts for this one since day1 was boy but i have proven i am not good at guessing!!!


----------



## pcct

Hey girls - spray is going good :) just been getting really bad headaches :dohh: 
Fx u have responded well Hun will be thinking of u :hugs: 
So gla u asked about dying r hair - I too have been thinking about that and I think after ec would be the best time :) 
Hope- as far as I know round here they are not aloud to tell u the sex of baby no more so its all private gender scans everyone has to do .
Hope school teacher is doi ok :hugs:
I noticed the 2nd of dec was the last time try and wish was on I hope she is doing ok too


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone! 
Had my scan not so great! 4 follies 1side 5 the other, back for a scan Thursday and possibly in on Saturday for egg collection she did say there were a few more small ones with the potential to grow but not to get my hopes up so looks like they will all be going would need 9 or 10 to be worth sharing, last time I had 9 follies I had 7 eggs. Need to have at least 4 eggs this time to give away to get my cycle in April. 
Even tho I knew I'd prob have to do it this way it's still upsetting :( x


----------



## Hope41more

Ah gm3z sorry it's not the news you had wanted- BIG HUGS!!!!
Like she said don't build your hopes up but you could be pleasantly surprised!!! Hope all goes well for the scan on thursday and egg collection on sat. Fingers crossed you get lots of eggs-if not enough to get your egg share in April. xxx


----------



## g3mz

Thanks, I didn't realise how difficult this would be, I know I offered to give all my eggs away last time but that was because I didn't want to let the recipient down. This time knowing mine will just be frozen kind of makes it harder! It's such an emotional process! 
And my ec wasn't supposed to be until next week so my dd has her 8th birthday party booked for Sunday so hope it is sat they want me in and not Sunday!!
They had difficulty finding my left ovary so that stressed me out then with only being 9 follies and the shock I may be in Saturday for ec I totally forgot to ask the questions I wanted to!! Typical will ask them on Thursday!
Snow was still quite bad near our clinic I was shocked as its pretty clear by us now but giving more 2nite but I hope not!! Our scan on thurs is at 8am so will need to leave at 7am on a normal day! 
Hope everyone else is well! :) x


----------



## Hope41more

Ah bless you gm3z you sound all streesed out- try and take some time out for you today even if it is just a relaxing bath or a cuppa with a magazine etc.
I can imagine its harder to have the eggs forzen and not know when they will be used. At least when its fresh you will know pretty quick if the other woman has gotton pregnant. What's the procedure with your eggs do they have a time limit to when they have to be used by? 
I would suggesting writing your questions down and taking them with you. I did that with my consultant, would write a list and if i thought of something else would add to it. It's hard to remember everything under pressure especially when your emotions are high. Fingers crossed egg collection happens sat and you get to enjoy your daughters birthday sunday. xxx
pcct- how's things going hope there are no side effects.
Hope everyone else is well. xxx


----------



## pcct

Aw g3 so sorry to hear that hopefully things pick up in the next few days :hugs: 
Hey hope- I had a few side affects fri and sat but felt great all day yesterday :) I up date everything in journal so. Tend to forget to add things here :haha:


----------



## bumski

Hi g3mz, hope your follies grow some more, I know you have tried to prepare yourself that this won't be your cycle but no matter what you are bount to have hope that there will be enough to share, atleast this way with your eggs being frozen for donor you don't have to feel guilty if you get the minimum amount, I'm still keeping everything crossed for you Hun. I hope dds birthday is a great day for you and either way hopefully it will take your mind off all this, you deserve a 'break' xx

Pcct I hope all is going well, looking forward to you starting your stimms, you have been here for all of us going through this so it's going to be nice for your turn ;) xx

Hope, sorry I forgot to answer your earlier question about the cost of the sexing scan, it's £55 so well worth it. 5 days and we will know! 
How are you feeling now? Hope your getting better xx

Thinking of you all nimbec, schoolteacher and tryandwish, hope your all ok if your getting chance to read xx


----------



## pcct

Thanks bumski - I can't wait to start stims :dance: had a stressful day at work Bcoz of my bitch of a supervisor :grr: never mind tomorrows a new day! I have been so calm and relaxed the past week so I am not going to let her stress me out! So glad I didn't tell her about my ivf she will be a more bitch! She's one of theses people that only think of her self! Sorry for the little rant .


----------



## g3mz

Rant away pcct we are here to listen :)

Not long until your scan bumski!! :)

Hope41more your right I will write things down, I just wanted to ask her about dyeing my hair and also how much sperm we actually got from dh's tese!!

I'm feeling a bit better today starting to get my head around it and thinking of things to do to pass the time until my go, I'm planning on decorating the rooms we still have to do and maybe book a weekend away!! x


----------



## Hope41more

gmz3- so glad you feel better you sound a lot less stressed. Hopefully you will get good news Thurs and egg collection sat.
Pcct- we all need a good rant now and then and we are always here to listen, i agree if she is such a bitch then she could make things worse if she knew about your IVF. Hope you have had a better day today.
Bumski- Do you mind me asking where you are getting your gender scan done??? cheapest i can find so far near me is £75- but that one says you only get 5-10mins and 2photos. Asking as some are chains so your clinc may have another near me. 
Hope schoolteacher, nimbec and tryandwish are ok, thinking of you's lots and lots. xxx
Well i have been feeling loads better since i turned 13weeks (14 tomorrow) no migraine, sickness and not had to use/take anything to go to the toilet :) Hope i am not jinxing myself!!!


----------



## pcct

Yeah am not telling her nothing! When am further on in my treatment am going to either ask the other manger to put be on light dutys but I have been stressing out bout time off wither I used used a we ads holidays or sick :shrug: I won't really no the dates until I get start stims but just trying to work out what am best doing and how many days to take off at ec and then how long to take off 2ww but I know I will be taken the day off on test day ! 
Glad ur feeling so much better now :dance:


----------



## bumski

Hoping you get some good news at your next scan g3mz! It's good your giving yourself some tasks to get on with just incase, x
Pcct, she sounds like a nob! I agree your best keeping it from her, you don't need people like that sticking their noses in x
Hope, my scan is at 'life through the lens' I think they only have two centres but if you look really hard you may find a cheaper one. I will get a DVD of the scan or for another £5 we get 12 pics too!
When I first googled scans in my area the most expensive ones came up first but I then googles them for each smaller town near us and found one, also you could ask in 2nd tri, someone may know of a good one. The first one I booked was £79 and an hours drive away until I found this one, glad your feeling better Hun, I get the odd wave of nausea still but not feeling too bad now x

Had mil doing my head in, she asked if I'm coming straight back to work when iv had baby ( currently working for fil ) I said not straight away, her reply was, she always went straight back to work and she will have baby and also take it away for a few days this summer while I run fil business for him! WTF??? Someone's going to get a shock when baby's here, not even had it n she is planning to take it away on hol! She is a very outspoken woman and cannot take critiscm or people disagreeing so this is going to be fun! I'm planning on bf so baby ain't going nowhere! Lol xx


----------



## pcct

Yeah she is she's the type that goes in a huff if she doesn't get involved in your convo - so I won't be telling her nothing - she's cold hearted and doesn't care about anyone or anyone's feelings! 
Can't believe ur mil was expecting u to go straight back to work after baby! Good job u r bf :)


----------



## bumski

I know yeah, going av keep baby stuck to my boob for as long as poss lol.
Iv re arranged my scan for 5.15 today!!!!! Arghhh I'm so excited! It's going to make all of this real now, I actually can't believe after all them years of heartache ttc, we get to find out if were having a little girl or a little boy! Xx


----------



## bumski

I know yeah, going av keep baby stuck to my boob for as long as poss lol.
Iv re arranged my scan for 5.15 today!!!!! Arghhh I'm so excited! It's going to make all of this real now, I actually can't believe after all them years of heartache ttc, we get to find out if were having a little girl or a little boy! Xx


----------



## bumski

I know yeah, going av keep baby stuck to my boob for as long as poss lol.
Iv re arranged my scan for 5.15 today!!!!! Arghhh I'm so excited! It's going to make all of this real now, I actually can't believe after all them years of heartache ttc, we get to find out if were having a little girl or a little boy! Xx


----------



## pcct

Ahhh wow can't wait to see ur pic and find out if ur carrying a little boy or girl :cloud9:


----------



## g3mz

Ooooooh exciting bumski can't wait to hear how it went!! :) xx


----------



## bumski

OMG OMG OMG!!!! It's a little girl!!!! 100%
I cried because it just made it all so real, dh was a picture lol, we are all thrilled to bits! I'm so in love with my little girl already! Xxx


----------



## g3mz

Congratulations bumski!!!! Awwww must have felt so amazing to find out!! :) x


----------



## pcct

Congrats!!!!!! A little baby girl :cloud9: I can't remember what I guessed lol


----------



## Hope41more

OMG OMG!!!! How much have you just SHOCKED me!!!!!! 
I was like what, how??? Had to read previous posts to understand. 
Well congratulations!!!!!!! You guessed girl, i had a feeling it was a girl but to be honest i'm usually wrong going off my gut feeling but good with evidence ie nub theory. Oh i'm so so happy for you you are on cloud 9 :) stay there and enjoy every minute- its your time and you deserve it hun. 
Well i have had a shit few days emotionally but will explain in a few days. want to leave things on a positve note today with Bumski's BIG news :)
Hope everyone else is doing good. xxx


----------



## pcct

Did I guess girl too hope? I go from the shape of the chin :haha: 
Hope everything is ok hope u can pm me if u wish :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Just a very quick one to say congratulations in your baby girl Bumski!!!! Yay!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok?! Ill catch up tomorrow things are crazily busy here at the minute sorry if I am dipping in and out x


----------



## Hope41more

Have pm'd you pcct. I can't remember what you guessed for bumski just your guess i would be having a girl. Funny spent morning ringing places about gender scan (had to leave messages on answer phones) would like one 2wks today when exactly 16wks. 
gm3z- Good luck for tomorrow (hope you get the outcome you want) did not get a chance to think bumski shocked me!!! 
Nice to see you back nimbec hope your ok. x


----------



## pcct

Ok Hun aw plz remember that I said girl for u hope so when u do have ur scan I'll see if my guess is right lol


----------



## bumski

Don't be silly hope, that's what we are all here for to listen to each other, god knows iv had my moments lol. Don't feel bad about anything. Hope your ok? X

Gl tomorrow g3mz! Keeping everything crossed just incase x

Thankyou everyone! It's still not sunk in yet but I'm so enjoying the feeling tonight! :)

Hope everyone is well, pcct how you doing on your mess? Hope the side effects are not to bad x

Nimbec hope your doing well, bet your on countdown to meet your little boy now x


----------



## pcct

Am doing good Hun just mild effects now and ageing doing good :)


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies just want too ask anyone how long egg sharing roughly takes 

On the 29th jan am going for atrial follie count & the bloods how long roughy does it take from there ?? Thansnn


----------



## g3mz

Hi bettybee1!! :)all clinics vary a little with times on results and protocols etc but for me this time I had my bloods done in September they took 6 weeks to come back. I didn't have counselling this time as I'd had it for my previous cycle or I would have had it while waiting for the results. I started bcp at the end of oct on cycle day 2 and started injections at the end of December and I'm in for egg collection on Monday so it's been 5 months start to finish for me but I also didn't wait to be matched as my eggs are going to be frozen, hope that helps you a little bit! 

Hope41more hope your ok now? We are always here to listen :)

Bumski do you have any names in mind for your little princess!!?

Pcct any news on when your baseline scan is yet? I'm so excited for you to start stims!!

Hope everyone else is ok! Nice to see a quick post from nimbec! Hope school teachers is ok, and tryandwish!

Afm I had a scan yesterday and 2 more follies had grown and a possible 2 more but she wouldn't count them as she couldn't see them well enough to measure! So that's 11 follies, maybe 13 so things looking a bit better but trying not to get to excited as I know not every follie has to contain an egg :( they also want to leave me until Monday now for collection so I'm waiting on a call from the clinic to tell me what time I need to trigger 2 Moro night!!
I also remembered my questions this time lol she said its fine to dye my hair now while they are just eggs but not to dye after et or if I got a bfp not for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy!
And we have 3vials of sperm frozen! But that may only be enough for 1 cycle depending on what's its like once defrosted! But I guess 3 is better that nothing!! :)


----------



## pcct

Hey yeah got my scan 4th came thru yesterday :) 
Things looking good for u Hun got everything crossed for u


----------



## bumski

Betty I started the initial enquiries in Jan/feb last year and had ec at the end of July, this was moved back approx 6 weeks by me though due to dhs work. Hope it works out for you Hun :)

G3mz that's great news, still keeping everything crossed and also a couple more days until ec is a good thing, hopefully the other 2 follies will have time to catch up. Lots and lots of luck for Monday Hun, will be thinking of you x
Names are a tough one, I like unusual names and always thought I knew what I would have if I got pregnant but now it's here it's hard lol x

Pcct that's great news you have your scan date through! How long will it be after that when you start stimms? Oh it's so exciting, it's reminding me of last summer when everyone was doing the first round! Come on eggies, 2 more mummy's to be soon on here x

I'm still in my little bubble about baby, can't believe how lucky I am, if I'd have known over the years that I would eventually be where I am now it would have made it all so much easier, I never really believed I would be so lucky to get this chance again but it's all worth it now. I know just how scary and hard all of this is for you both going through it but focus on your dream, it will happen and all of this will be a memory, you both deserve this so much and I can't wait for you to get your bfps! Xxx


----------



## bumski

Hope, hope your doing ok hun, let us know if you need to talk about anything x
Have you booked your gender scan yet? X


----------



## pcct

Thanks Hun :hugs: well am hoping if everything looks good at scan I should start stimms that night or next day! Really excited :) how long do u normally stim for?


----------



## g3mz

Iv stimmed for around 2 weeks each time pcct, so you are so close now!! :)

Clinic called me yesterday I stop stims 2nite, trigger and suprecur 2moro day off from it all Monday :) and in for egg collection on Tuesday now! Have to be in there by 7.45 so glad it's early as I won't have so much time to winde myself up!! I'm not scared for the actual ec its how many eggs I will have!! Either way I'm glad the injections are nearly over be nice to have a break from them!!

Hope everyone is ok? :) x


----------



## pcct

That's great news Hun :) get a hot water bottle on ur tum get ur follicles grown!! Not long till ec now Hun :)!


----------



## bettybee1

pcct said:


> That's great news Hun :) get a hot water bottle on ur tum get ur follicles grown!! Not long till ec now Hun :)!

Hey Hun can I ask what the nasal spray is for ?? X


----------



## bettybee1

g3mz said:


> Iv stimmed for around 2 weeks each time pcct, so you are so close now!! :)
> 
> Clinic called me yesterday I stop stims 2nite, trigger and suprecur 2moro day off from it all Monday :) and in for egg collection on Tuesday now! Have to be in there by 7.45 so glad it's early as I won't have so much time to winde myself up!! I'm not scared for the actual ec its how many eggs I will have!! Either way I'm glad the injections are nearly over be nice to have a break from them!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? :) x


Because your giving all your eggs away this time will your next cycle in April b free or do you have too pay again ?? X


----------



## pcct

Hey , the spray is for down regulating Hun its buserlin/suprecur


----------



## bumski

That's great news pcct, it's all just around the corner now! I stimmed for 11 days as I started to get OHSS so had to stop, x

G3mz, so Tuesday is the day, I so hope those follies are nice and big! Just so your not going through this again, enjoy your resting afterwards Hun x


----------



## bettybee1

pcct said:


> Hey , the spray is for down regulating Hun its buserlin/suprecur

Thanks hun thought it might be a aleturnitive too injections lol who am I kidding haha!!! The thought off injecting myself makes me cringe !!!! I can do my patients but on. My self is a different story ahhhhhh!!! X


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all ! Just dropping in quick to say that I went into labour on 14th January and my baby boy was born at 30+5 weeks by emergency csection on the 15th January at 06.36am. He is named Jackson and weighed 3lbs. It was a big shock and it's been a whirlwind every since, Jackson is being looked after really well in nicu (neonatal intensive care) but is doing really well. He is 11 days old today and has just come off his oxygen. X x x


----------



## bumski

OMG schoolteacher!!! Massive massive congratulations on the birth of your amazing little boy! That's fantastic news that he has come off his oxygen already! Aww the little mite, I hope with all my heart he does really really well so that mummy and daddy can have him home with them soon. He sounds like a nice healthy weight for his birth age, I hope you are ok too Hun, can't wait to see a pic of him when you get chance.
Jackson is such a lovely name :) he sounds like a strong little man, thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## bumski

bettybee1 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Hey , the spray is for down regulating Hun its buserlin/suprecur
> 
> Thanks hun thought it might be a aleturnitive too injections lol who am I kidding haha!!! The thought off injecting myself makes me cringe !!!! I can do my patients but on. My self is a different story ahhhhhh!!! XClick to expand...

Hopefully you will get used to it very quickly Hun, I found the first time injecting really nervewracking but soon got used to it, to the point where each one got exciting strangely, I just kept reminding myself that each injection was another step closer x


----------



## pcct

Aww congrats Hun glad everything seams to be going good :) be thinking of u all


----------



## nimbec

Oh wow schoolteacher congratulations!!!! In so pleased you are both doing well!!!! What a shock! He sounds a good weight though bless him and great news he's off the oxygen :) 

I'd second that we'd love to see a piccy!!


----------



## g3mz

Congratulations schoolteacher on the birth of your little boy!!!! Sounds like he's a strong one!! So glad to hear he's doing well!! my dd's birthday was the 15th!! Hope your ok too! :)

Bettybee1 if I don't get enough to share this time (minimum 8 eggs needed) then il give them all away and my cycle in April will be free!
My last clinic tricked me tho at my last scan I only had 9 follicles and they told me I could end the cycle (2 days before I was due for egg collection! And after telling me on a previous scan there was 18!) I asked if I could donate all and then have my free cycle as discussed in our consultation and she said I didn't qualify as I needed 10 follicles!! I broke my heart and told the dr I couldn't let the other woman down and asked if I could give them all to my recipient anyway! She agreed! On the day of ec she had a change of heart slightly! I got 7 eggs she let me give 4 away and keep 3.
I explained all this to my new clinic and they were shocked! Said strictly speaking someone with an amh of 13.59 doesn't usually qualify for egg share! But explained that I could donate in return for my own cycle if I responded poorly again!

Hi bumski, nimbec,pcct and hope41more!

Well I'm black and blue with bruises lol dh and I went to the cinema last nite and I had to go do my injection mid film! Felt awful doing it in the toilets just plain wrong! Anyway I go back into the film go to sit down completely miss my seat and end up on the floor catching my arm on the armrest on the way down! Ouch!! dh found it hilarious!!

Dd's party today keep me busy although she is totally confused bless her she was 8 2 weeks ago (but her mental age/ability is only 3/4) but we couldn't book the place she wanted for that week so now she's having her party she's not sure what's going on! I'm sure she will enjoy anyway!!
Last injections for me 2nite yay!! :)


----------



## Hope41more

Congratulations schoolteacheron the birth of your little BOY!!!!! I'm so glad you's are doing ok you have been on my mind a lot. So glad he is off the oxygen and fingers crossed on his way home to you soon. Love the name jackson, was actually on my list till my youngest said there was no way she was allowing it. she has a scar on the back of her head and the boy who gave her it is called that -pushed her into metal school fence age 7 and she had to go to hospital and have it glued! Honestly with all the reasons my kids are coming up with for not liking the names i do this baby will be lucky to get a nane at all!!!
gmz3- Good luck for Tuesday- Here's to lots of eggs!!! I hope the party goes smoothly and stress free and your daughter has a ball. 
pcct- Do you have anymore dates yet? have you spoke to your other boss yet about time off etc? Hope the nasty one is being ok with you. 
nimbec-how you feeling now after your little op?
bumski- you bought any girlie things yet? rang clinics about gender scan last week, left answer phone messages for both and had no response. Will try and ring back tomorrow.
Bettybee- nice to have a new person joining the group, i never egg shared as i got a bfp naturally after being told the only way i could conceive was via IVF (my tubes are badly damaged, twisted, blocked both ends and away from ovaries) looked into egg sharing and found these lovely girls and unfortunatly they are now stuck with me lol. 
Well my life has gone from bad to horrendous- My partner and i have officially split up, he just was not accepting the pregnancy and constantly saying nasty things ie he does not want the baby (also in front of the girls!!!) Was hoping the scan might help and it lasted less than 24hrs before he was saying the same awful things. We have not spoken in over a week. You would think i had been with this man 12wks not 12yrs!!! To top it my younger sister has been just as bad since see found out im pregnant- constantly saying awful things too, have just let her say them without saying a word back until i finally snapped on fri. Think saying bad things about it to my daughters was the last straw. She said this to my 16yr old- i here your not happy about your mam being pregnant? I know it must be awful for you and i would not be happy either!!! I won't stop the kids from seeing her as i'm bigger than that but have told them if she says one thing about me i want them to say- i don't want you saying anything bad about my mam. 
I am so gutted to be honest, this pregnancy is a miracle and i am meant to be happy and enjoying every minute of it. Its hard i feel like i am dealing with great news and a death all at the same time :(


----------



## pcct

Ah bettybee am the same when thinking about theses injection :dohh: am sure after the first ill be a pro lol, all tho am scared of needles am really looking forward to it :)
Hi g3 hope ur dd has a fab party - sorry to hear about ur little fall sounds sore :( I hate having to take my spary when am out never mind injections :0 we went shopping yesterday and I forgot to take my spary with me so by time I got home I was an hour n half late so had to move all the times about - we went out on a little date last night and I had to set my alarm with it being a diff time to take my spary , but I didn't hear it go off so yet again was half hr late :dohh: had to stay up till mid night to take last one! 

Hi hope- no more dates yet - ill get a rough idea of dates once I get my scan :)
Havnt spoke to my other boss yet , don't think am going now as am going to take 1 week off after ec and go back after et and just do light dutys my self :) 
Total sucks when people get involved in ur bizz let alone bringing ur kids into it!! Totally can't imagine what ur going thru right now :hugs: just hope things get better xx


----------



## g3mz

Big hugs hope :hugs: I can imagine how upsetting it must all be! Stay strong and keep smiling you have a little miracle growing inside you and he/she needs a happy mammy don't let anybody get you down! :flower:

I'm terrible at remembering my injections pcct! Even with a reminder and alarm on my phone there has been the odd occasion iv switched it off as I was in the middle of something then forgot! Final ones for me tonight! :happydance:

Dds's party was great I'm so tired now tho!! I'm going to do my suprecur and trigger now at 8.30 then have an early night! x


----------



## bumski

Hope, I hope your ok Hun, it's sounds like your having a really tough time! I can't believe your oh could be so cruel saying awful things. You def have your priorities in order though, I'm the same, no man would ever come before my kids. No matter what your little baby is so wanted and is going to have plenty of love from you and your girls. Some blokes just don't deserve kids, I really hope your ok, x

Not long now g3mz, what time are you in tues? X

Pcct still counting down those days with you lol ;) x

Hope everyone else is good and you have all had a great weekend! Boring Monday tomorrow boooooo! Lol x


----------



## pcct

Have a good day drug free tomoz g3 will be thinking of upon tue :hugs: 
Hehe me too bumski hope this week is quicker than last week :dohh:


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls hope everyone is happy and well.
Well i'm struggling to be honest, time is dragging with oh not being around. I have not spoken to him or seen him in over a week. We usually talk several times a day and spend a lot of time together. I hate him so much for doing this to me and can't see a way back, if there is even a slight chance i know we will need some serious counselling. My girls are older and i don't want to make them spend time with me or for them to feel guilty that they have to. They have their own lives-boyfriends and friends. It's hard too coz my sister lives with my mam thus making family support a nightmare. My friends have busy lives aswell so feeling lonely :( 
Well so far i thought i had found 2places that do gender scans about 30mins drive away. Left messages last week on their answer phones to no reply. rang again today one has shut down and still can't get through to the other one- babybond. i have to say their customer service is putting me off (phoned twice and e-mailed no response to either) next nearest is about 2hrs away so might be waiting till my 20wk scan :(
gmz3- will be thinking of you tomorrow and on here checking for update. 
pcct- hope this week goes faster for you too.
bumski- have you bought anything girlie yet?


----------



## bumski

Oh hope it sounds like your having a really tough time, maybe keep a couple of nights a week aside for a 'girls' night with your daughters, cinema, DVD, meal or just pampering yourselves so you get to spend some more time together, also see what anti natel classes are around, my friend moved to Darlington a few years ago and was a single mum, she joined a sure start and met loads of people who were at similar points in life, maybe worth a go. Just keep holding onto the thought of that new life that will take up so much of your time soon. Xx


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks bumski- things have gotton worse :( 
I went to tell one of my friends i was pregnant and she already knew!!!ex had told all his mates at a card game sat night. Apparantly all happy about it, going into detail (which is so not like him) and he talked as if nothing was wrong between us. we have not spoken in 10days!!! He then said they could tell anyone they wanted (after telling me i had to keep quiet till he got his head round it!) one of his big mouth mates had told some of my friends so i had to literally text people last night instead of telling them face to face :( Rang him, text him and went round to his in a state last night. He would not answer phone, reply to texts or answer the door!!! then he text saying he wants nothing more to do with me. He really is playing games and screwing with my head :(


----------



## pcct

Hey hope - so sorry to hear all this u r going thru :hugs: I know at the min things r so horrible for u and to hope things will change once u have ur baby , but still not the same not having hubby around to enjoy ur special moments with u just now :( I really hope things get better


----------



## g3mz

Aww hope big hugs Hun! You don't need him bringing you down........men can be so horrible and that's putting it nicely!! We are all hear to listen to you so never feel like you are alone! You will get through this!! Xx

I'm on my way home after egg collection had 11 follies today.................and 11 eggs!!! Yay!!! Will update better later as I'm still feeling a little drunk lol x


----------



## pcct

Omg g3 that is awesome!!!so does this mean u r doing ur cycle this month now :)


----------



## g3mz

Yes we get to keep 6 give 5 away! Doctor will call 2nite to tell me how many were mature enough to inject, then 2moro il be waiting to find out how many fertilised!! Soooo happy but still very nervous! I only had 7 eggs in total last time so having 6 for us is amazing!! x


----------



## nimbec

Hope I'm so so sorry your having all this to deal with (((hugs))) 

Bumski yay congratulations!!!!!! Amazing news!!!!!! 

Pcct hope all going well...the ball is rolling now :) 

Hope everyone else is ok! 

Well I'm in early labour :( lost my plug and had a few days of contractions! They have stopped for now and we are hoping that's it for at least a couple if weeks. They have said at 34 weeks they won't stop delivery ....eeek!! Also every chance I will make it to 38 weeks for my section! Fx !!


----------



## g3mz

Wow nimbec second early labour on this thread!! Hope you are ok? Rest up and hope your little boy stays snuggled up a little longer!! x


----------



## pcct

G3 I am over the moon for u!! 
Nimbec hope ur little one can hold out for long as poss :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

5 of our eggs were mature and have been injected and it only took 1 vial of sperm so we still have 2 frozen!! :)
They will ring me in the morning to let us know how many have fertalised!!! 
Pain relief worn off now and I am feeling very sore! But it's worth it!! x


----------



## pcct

Awwww wow great news chick :) :) get plenty rest Hun :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

Oh wow gmz3- that is amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you you must be slightly shocked too as you did not expect this outcome- Just think in a few weeks you might have your BFP :) Oh i hope it all works out and you do not have to go through this again. Fingers and toes crossed for you hun. xxx
Nimbec- i hope baby stays put for you hun, are you in hospital or have they sent you home? hope the contractions stop. You and school teacher are scaring me i could not go into labour that early would mess uni up. Mind i went over 40+1 plus some with all my girls. Anything over 38wk would be fine.
pcct- how's things going for you are you much behind gmz3?
bumski-how's the little lady doing? i'm feeling the baby move a lot are you?
Would like to thank all you girls for your support, really is nice. I feel bad ranting on which is why i prob did not say something sooner. You are an amazing bunch of ladies and i'm so glad i have found you all. xxx


----------



## pcct

Things are going ok - all tho my boobs are so sensitive and really sore now :( plus I have noticed the past few days I have been having crazy crazy dreams :shock: been feeling things go on in there just looking forward to Monday now get moving further on :)


----------



## Hope41more

P.s- bumski thanks for all the advice, i do get a lot of quality time with my girls to be honest, we are always watching girlie dvd's with pop corn and sweets our own collection is big, (would recommend 'baby mama' one of my favourites for anyone who has not seen it) going to cinema and meals out etc but sometimes i have all of them chitter chattering away and when they all seem to vanish- then its lonely especially at the mo. All or nothing sometimes which makes it hard. 
Went to uni today and have a work placement (couple of days a week) lectures start back up this week too so something to focus on. Hopefully will keep me busy and my mind occupied.


----------



## Hope41more

Oh pcct what happens monday? feel like i have missed something??? I had all the same symptoms as when my period is due to being pregnant except my nipples were supper sensitive week af was due infact sore like they had frost bite!!! normally have sore boobs with veins, cramping etc. Never thought anything of it though till after my BFP.


----------



## pcct

I have my baseline scan Hun then if all looks good I start stims :) the way things r going tho I think dr has been doing its job :) had a headache trying to show but I guzzled tones of water and it's gone :dance: my boobs just feel a tad bit bigger and very sore they feel brused if that makes sence :haha:


----------



## bumski

G3mz that's fantastic news!!!! Yay I'm hoping it means you get to do your cycle now, can't wait for your update, I hope your feeling ok and not too sore, oh I'm keeping everything crossed for you here! :)))) x

Hope, I really don't understand how your oh can be being so cold towards you, I would tell these friends that he is being the way he is and see how people react to him then, I would probably do a lot worse but I can be a bitch if hurt by someone :/ 
I hope your doing ok, maybe have a good heart to heart with your mum or a close friend and explain how lonely all this is making you, please take care x
On another note how are you feeling lately with ms etc? Hope all that's easing up now x
Pcct, how are you feeling Hun? How many days until your scan, I'm hoping for two more bfps in feb! Not long now, will you be having 1 transferred or 2? X


----------



## bumski

I completely missed out a page then lol, glad you have plenty coming up to keep you occupied hope, x
Pcct, wow it's so so close now ;) x

Nimbec, OMG!! These babies seem very determined to make an early entrance on here, I hope he stays put for a few more weeks just to put your mind at rest, take care Hun and keep us updated x

Schoolteacher I hope Jackson is doing well and getting stronger each day, thinking of you x


----------



## pcct

6 more days :wohoo: 
If things go ok at scan am guessing ill have ec 15th and et the 20th - am hoping it happens theses dates anyway :) am lookin to take a weeks holiday off work after ec. 
We r only getting 1 transfered Hun


----------



## bumski

Oh it's so good to have your dates in sight, are you taking a couple of days off after transfer or back to normal? X


----------



## pcct

Yeah If I stim for 12 days ec should be the 15th ... Et would be the wed so would still have wed - sun off thn back to work Monday :)


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks for the info ladies :) 



Had my Amh bloods & scan today !! 

I have a great big cyst on my left !! But had a anovulatary cycle last cycle so could be that !! But had lots of lil follies on both ovaries !!! Just got too wait and see now anyone know how long your results took of you chased it up if i ring them Friday or Monday you think they will have em back ?? Or am I being impatient haba !! X


----------



## bumski

Hi Betty, yay to getting the ball rolling Hun, I had to wait ages for my AMH results, I think it was about 4 weeks but not 100% sure now, it's still worth ringing them to find out how long you will have to wait though. Lots of luck with it, I hope everything comes back great for you x


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone, this is the 3rd reply iv tried to write my iPads playing up and it keeps disappearing :wacko: so il keep this one short for my own sanity!!

Betty congrats on getting started I could be wrong but think my amh results took 2-3 weeks?

The clinic called today...........all 5 of our mature eggs fertilised!!!!! I'm in total shock that we got any eggs words can't describe how I feel that they all fertilised!! They will call me on Friday morning to tell me if transfer will be Friday or Sunday!!!!! And we will be having 2 transferred! x


----------



## pcct

Ahhhh that is brill news u must be on cloud 9 with total excitement :) am so excited and happy for u


----------



## g3mz

I know I should be, and I am but I'm still very nervous I want them back inside me I'm scared they won't make it to Friday I know it sounds silly!! :wacko:

You be next Hun! :happydance: are you having one or two transferred? X


----------



## bumski

Oh g3mz that's brilliant news! I'm so so happy for you, 5 is a great number to fertilise! I can't wait for you to be pupo now :) and you could even have twins!!!! Oh it's so exciting x


----------



## pcct

Am just having one out back Hun x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh gmz3 that is amazing news :) your news just keeps getting better and better. my birthday is the 18th feb sounds like there is going to be lots of news on here round that time from you and pcct. Are you hoping for twins? will you freeze the other 3?


----------



## bettybee1

Thats ace all 5 fertilised !!!! Fantastic !! Fingerscrossed they both stick !!!! X


----------



## nimbec

Fantastic news g3 let's hope this is your turn!! It's certainly looking positive!!!! Yay!! 

Sorry I'm not about much I'm feeling rather rough :( but I am reading and looking forward to your updates!! 

Ill keep u posted on me - I am not in early labour now phew! But there is not enough fluid around bubs so they are concerned :( they will tell me next wed after another scan when they will perform c section - eeek it could be as early as end if next week if they are worried or hopefully 34 weeks - the best news would be 38 weeks!! Fx!!!!!!


----------



## pcct

Fxd nimbec it's good ur not in early labour so hopfully baby can hold on for another few weeks :)
Hi hope, g3,bumski, hope ur doing ok school teacher and tryandwish :hugs: hi Bettybee :hi:


----------



## bettybee1

Hi hun how come
Your only having one transferred are you worried about twins ?? I was only Gunna have a single blastocyst put back but not sure now as if I have one and it's doesn't work I'll think but if I'd had two !! Lol x


----------



## pcct

Am 26 and my clinic only transfer 1 unless they decide to put back 2 most woman over 30 tend to get 2 put back ... but I could ask for 2. But we only want the transferred my clinic r trying to reduce the amount of multiples because of the risks ect


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I think it's more sensible really As twin pregnancies carries a lot more risks !!

It I think am Gunna do one. Not too sure hubby wants too defo put 2 back but as am only 20 and with my daughter I had polyhrdanios (excessive water) so I gained nearly 6stone !! I wouldn't want that too be worse if I was too have twins which it can.

Are you transferring a blastocyst ? Or a 3 day culture xxx


----------



## pcct

Aw Hun I would do the one too as much as having twins would be great u have to think of ur health and baby's. This ivf journey is worry enough and I wouldn't to to have extra worry about the twins.
Hoping to do day 5 transfer my clinic yet again only do day 5 unless the embies r best out back where they go then it would be day 3


----------



## bettybee1

Ahhh okay yeah I it's amazing that 2 extra days could make a difference too them amazing !!! Ivf is amazing x


----------



## pcct

Yeah it's so amazing! So where about r u on ur cycle again?


----------



## bettybee1

I've just had ahm bloods and ultrasound done which showed a cyst. But think its from not ovulating last cycle (I normally ovulate ) erm I was taking soy ISo which is a complete no no !! 

Erm we go on next Thursday for SA and he has too have bloods don't know why then I guess it will be matching time so probley a long haul wait now !! Bah humbug am such an impatient person lol !!! 

I've got 0- blood as well so don't know if that will hold me up bah!! X


----------



## bumski

I agree probably one is best but 2 is just so tempting to have put back, I had a double transfer but they would only do that because it was a FET cycle, although the final decision is up to you although they frown on it, decisions decisions lol.
Betty I'm rh- blood type and it made no difference so hopefully that shouldn't hold you up.
It's all exciting on this thread again with all these fresh cycles happening! X


----------



## g3mz

It wasn't an easy choice to make when we decided on two, first time we had just the one but that was before dh's scar tissue formed and although we got 3 vials from the tese there's a chance that's all we will ever get! And even with 2 put back there's still no guarantees, we had a chat about it with the clinic and they know I realise the complications of twin pregnancys more than most having lost one in each of my pregnancys!! But I know no 2 pregnancys are alike and I'm prepared to take the risk
Wishing the day away hoping my little embies are safe!! :wacko:


----------



## bumski

I really wanted 2 as I was just so scared of it not working and forever thinking 'what if' I know where your coming from Hun, I bet you can't wait for that call tomorrow, have they checked on them today or do they leave them until tomorrow? X


----------



## g3mz

I think they leave them until 2moro that's why I'm stressing lol but I know I only had a 2 day transfer last time because I only had the one embryo but I can't help but worry il be a wreck if they tell me 2moro that they are leaving them until Sunday! Lol x


----------



## bumski

Yeah it's scary going from day 3 to 5, a very long 48 hours! I hope they are all doing really well for you, what time will they let you know? X


----------



## bettybee1

Gosh am really stuck I might just wait and see how many eggs fertilze then if there is a good few and I can get them too be good blastocysts then I have one put back but of there not excellent have 2 !! Am so nervous about my
Amh result I don't know why am only 20 but every women in my family has had problems down below so it's worrying ahhhh just hope all results come back fast !!!!! Eeeeeereeerrre 

G3mz your Soo close now !!! Bet your exited and nervous !! 

How off all you ladies found the side effects from the medication ??? For simulating ???

I got OHSS from 50mg clomid bahha but clinc know that so I'll b on low dose !! X


----------



## pcct

Yeah betty u r best waiting to see how many embies ur get ect at the time am saying am having one but all that might change the closer I get all depends how things look :)


----------



## g3mz

I didn't get many side effects from stimming Betty just a little tired and a few headaches!! I'm 26, I was 25 when I had my amh bloods and I was shocked it was only 13.59 I suppose with having children from previous relationships i just thought it would be in normal range but my clinic are really good and said I could still egg share but to be prepared if I didn't get 8 eggs to donate them all and then go back for a free cycle!

The clinic will ring me between 7am and 9 to tell me if I go in 2moro or Sunday! Doubt il get much sleep 2nite!! x


----------



## bettybee1

That's good you didnt get many side effects :) 

Ooo really !!!! That's. What i mean everyone is like at the clinic it's should b fine da da da but I know it might not :/ but the clinic said that of I didn't produce 8 eggs I can go back and have. A free cycle like you said !! I have muliti follicles like when I use stims but when I when for the scan and they were counting the tiny follies I had 30+ on my right side and 15on my left so fingers crossed thats a good thing :/ 

Ooo how exiting ekk !!!! Bet you won't get any sleep either what would you prefer tmro or Sunday xx


----------



## g3mz

Sounds like you should produce lots of lovely eggs Hun!! :)

I would prefer 2moro as I will drive myself crazy worrying that they won't make it to Sunday! But I know I have to trust their judgement so we will see!! x


----------



## pcct

Good luck g3 how exciting hun :dance: I wouldn't be able to sleep either :) not long to go tho


----------



## bumski

Can't wait for your update tomorrow now, I will keep checking on when at work incase you get chance to post, I hope tonight goes quickly for you x
Betty I got OHSS on the lowest dose and produced 32 eggs, not a clue how many follies in total but there was too many to count on the scan, unfortunately I couldn't transfer and had to wait 3 months so by the sounds of it you will have a great AMH result, some clinics will still transfer if you get mild OHSS but mine wouldn't.
I was absolutely gutted at the time and it was a very long 3 months after thinking that it was all going to happen at the time but it was worth the wait in the end :)
What fertility problems do you have if you don't mind me asking? X

Hey, I'm a bit worried about tryandwish, it's been so long since she has been on here, I really hope all is ok


----------



## pcct

Yeah I am too bumski last I seem her on was the 2nd of dec!! :shock: that's a long time ago!!


----------



## bettybee1

Bloody hell 32 eggs wow ! Asif they wouldn't do it well actually it's your safety !! I got ohss the 1st round of clomid with my dd so I didn't. Think I was pregnnat as I wasnt as obsessed then I just woke up my heart was pounding feet tummy swallown so went to a&e and they were like you need this draining off but they said coz I'd got pregnant hcg makes ohss worse and lasts till the 11th week of pregnancy horrid !! 


I just ovulate late ish and then come on 7-9 days later sometimes 5 days after I can get pregnant but my beta goes too 11 then falls again !! Shit really we don't know if this is becoz of progestrone which Iam low on or becoz of my hubbys sperm he got in fire in afgan and got crushed by a building so he spent 2 month in hospital but all his bits got crushed they said they were ok but not too sure but my docter suggested ivf with blastocyst as it gives the best chances he thinks of I ovulte late the egg may not be off a good quality. Or it's just pure evil luck that I keep having chemicals but going through rounds off fertilty drugs is not really an option as my hubby is in the army he works on exercises so 2 weeks out the month he's away somewhere so we miss ovulation a lot aswell so with ivf he can get the day off as its an official appointment too give his sperm :/ btw I've already tried clomid and we didn't get preg the cycles we used so missing out an iui or stronger drugs lol iuis in England are more expensive than egg sharing Krazy !!!! If they were like 200 I'd would go down than route 1st :) xxz


----------



## pcct

Oh bettybee bless ur hubby :( I can't imagine having to do his job! good on him tho u must be so so proud :) 
What clinic r u doing egg share at ?


----------



## bettybee1

Care Sheffield Hun :) 


Yeah I am proud off him he loves his job he's a right geek lol !!!! You wouldn't think he was a squaddie ! Lol he never smokes never drinks hates clubbing or ought like that he turned me into an old fart lol

No it was horrid when he was in afgan he went 2 days after our daughter was born I was still in hospital with her it was horrid !!! X


----------



## pcct

Cool :) care clinics r ment to be really really good! 
Hehe my oh is like that with his job too he does police contract work.

Arr bless I hope this time he will be able to stay longer when u have ur next baby :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

I'm in today at 12!!!!!!! Nerves kicking in now!!!! Said he will tell us more about the embryo quality when we get there.......so next time I'm on here il be PUPO with twins!!!! X


----------



## bumski

Just a quickie, lots of luck to you g3mz!!!!!! Pupo with twins, amazing!!! Hope it all goes really well Hun xx


----------



## Hope41more

Hope all goes well for you today gmz3- Oh i'm excited for you!!!!!! xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck hunnie :) hope the quality is the best !!! Ekkk!!!


----------



## nimbec

Good luck g3!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## pcct

Good luck g3 can't wait to hear ur update telling us u r now pupo with twins :) :)


----------



## g3mz

Thank you everyone I am now PUPO with twins :cloud9:
And I'm glad to say the experience was a lot better than it was with my last clinic!! I could even call it enjoyable! Watching them on the scan be put into place!! 
Out of our 5 4 had continued to develop! Early this morn when they checked them they were 5,6,7 and 8 cells but they had moved on again a bit when they were transferred! So best 2 we're put back and il get a call Sunday/Monday to let us know if the other 2 made it to freeze but I don't think they will!
So now there's no more I can do than cross my fingers and hope for the best! My otd is the 16th feels like forever away!!!

How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## pcct

Aww wow g3 how exciting :)) congratulations on on pupo with twins! Do u have any plans for ur 2ww? Am pretty sure the 16th will be here before u know it :) am right with guessing my dates thinking that ec will the 15th I won't be too far behind u. :dance:

Sounds like u have had a much better experience this time round at this clinic :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

I'm just going to take it easy over the weekend then back to normal just no heavy lifting!
And I'm planning on obsessing on how well you will be doing on stims and forget I'm in the tww myself!! It's crazy that I hated doing my injections so much now it feels strange not doing them!! x


----------



## pcct

Sounds like a good idea resting all weekend :) 
I know am exciting to be starting stims but so nervous I actually can't wait to up date my first experience with my first jab lol - I think am guna miss my spray when I stop lol


----------



## nimbec

Yay congrats G3 pupo with twins yipee!!! Make sure you drink loads of water too! 

Pcct how exciting starting stims :) as you say not long now and you will be pupo too! Gosh it's all go on here how exciting! 

Well I'm a bit stressed :( early labour has stopped but I don't have enough amniotic fluid so I'm being watched carefully another scan next wed and then they will give me a c section date :) hoping bubs is ok in there. It's so frightening when u google low fluid :( 

I'm determind to stay positive!! 

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## bumski

G3mz that's amazing, enjoy your weekend of chilling out, I'm thinking this could be the first set of twins on this thread ;) do you reckon you will hold out until OTD? X

Nimbec, step away from google, it's absolutely vile! When I had all my bleeding I purposely wouldn't google anything as girls in the same situation as me on another thread kept doing it and it terrified the hell out of them, people don't log the positive outcomes on the net as much as the bad, hence the reason you get all the scary stories. Your Drs will know what's best for you and baby Hun, I'm sure he will be just fine, he's just excited to meet his mummy :) gl x

Pcct, it's going to fly now for you, well I hope, can't believe your time has finally come lol, I'm really looking forward to you being pupo too, just think this time next week you will probably have started stimms! X

Betty, that sounds awful going through chemicals, sounds like your dr knows his stuff, ivf should work really well because your so young too x

Hey hope, how are things at home? I hope your ok. Have you had any joy finding somewhere to get a gender scan yet? X

Schoolteacher hope you and Jackson are doing well, you must be so busy at the moment but we are all thinking of you and wish you well, big kisses to Jackson too x


----------



## pcct

Yeah step away from google nimbec defo won't help :hugs: ur in good hands and u will be looked after :hugs: 
Bumski I can't believe my time has finally come too :shock: when am pupo it's guna feel surreal :0 
Thinking of u and ur little one school teacher :hugs: 

I haven't been feeling myself today , I feel really down and just want to cry, worked hasn't helped either!! But don't wanna be a Debbie downer the past few days has been streaming with great news :)


----------



## g3mz

dont be silly pcct we are here to listen to the highs and lows!! im sure we have all had a good moan at some point :haha:

nimbec hope you are ok hun must be such a worrying time but i agree with the girls google is never a good idea!! :hugs:

have you started buying things yet bumski? :)

hop everyone else is ok?? x


----------



## pcct

I know I know I have had a sleep and feeling bit better now :) am just trying to make an appt for some acupuncture :) relax my body a bit :)

How r u feeling g3


----------



## g3mz

iv heard lots of good things about acupuncture!

just feeling crampy and bloated!! and fed up already today seems to be dragging!!
i promised myself and dh i wouldnt test early again but iv already been thinking about when it would show up on an early test!!:haha: x


----------



## pcct

:haha: if u can try wait until the day before ur otd orrrrrrr do it on the 14th <3


----------



## g3mz

yea i thought about doing it on the 14th because we will be going out for food in the evening so we could either celebrate or it would be a distraction if it hasnt x


----------



## bettybee1

There was a lady on here who had ivf and her test was positive 6 days after transfer !!!! 


But congrats on being PuPo with twins how exiting !!! 

Btw is it routine for people too take progestrone or ought after ivf or will I have too ask for that !??? X


----------



## pcct

Yeah g3 sounds like a plan Hun - hi bettybee am sure u get giving but u could always ask just in case :)

Well that's me booked in for acupuncture on Monday after my baseline scan appt :)


----------



## g3mz

last time and this time i was given pessarys to take twice a day called cyclogest but this time iv also been given estrogen tablets? my hormones are all over the place!!
oooohhhh 6 days sounds better than 16 :winkwink: x


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for that hunnie some people have had good results with it :) xxx


----------



## pcct

Thanks am just doing it to relax as am so tense with work and wnpanna be as stress free as I can :)


----------



## bumski

Iv always wanted to try acupuncture, you will have to let us know how it goes, we are all here if you need to get anything of your chest pcct, like g3mz said, we have probably all had a moan at some point. Hope your ok Hun x

Betty I also got the pessaries, also I was on oestrogen patches as it was a FET and I stayed on both until I was 12 weeks. X

G3mz, I bet you cave early lol, I made it to 4dpt and started testing, at 5dp5dt I got the faintest, almost not there line in the am then went to Tesco later that day and got a faint but very there bfp! I'm keeping everything crossed so badly for you, this bit really drags doesn't it? Not going to be able to take my eye off this thread lol x

Hope everyone else is ok x

Woke up with a real strong sharp pain in the night, it was so scary, after all the bleeding I instantly expected more but touch wood all is good. Iv checked baby's hb on the Doppler so I'm at ease again....phew! :) 
This Doppler has been an absolute life saver, I thought when I get pregnant I will relax and enjoy it but there is not a single day goes by that I don't worry about her. Suppose this is it for life now lol x


----------



## g3mz

I don't think any of us will ever stop worrying again! Lol hope your feeling ok now bumski!! Not to long now until you will see your daughter again on your 20 week scan! Times flying!!

Afm so much for not building my hopes up, It's impossible!! And I was thinking if it does work and I can't dye my hair for 12 weeks I'm going to look very silly with blonde roots about 2-3 inches then dark red hair!!! So iv been looking at wigs online dh finds this very amusing!!:haha:
But let's face it if you look like crap you feel like crap and there's no way I would risk dyeing it!! So I thought if I could get away with wearing a wig I might even be able to grow the colour out and be left with my natural colour in better condition!! The other option is to wear hats but I'm not really a hat person! If there wasn't such a dramatic difference between my roots and hair colour I would mind so much!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh wow gmz3- PUPO with twins!!!!!!! :) wow 16days is a long time to wait, if you count the 3days before transfer (coz that's when they fertilized your eggs) that's 19??? i would have thought you would test 11days past transfer which would be 14DPO on a natural cycle. Am i right or not clued up enough??? I def would not test until 9dpt ie 11DPO.I am sooo excited!!!
Pcct- Good luck for monday and your scan. Acupuncture is recommended highly during IVF, especially after ET. But the acupucturist will know more about it than me. Lots of girls in US do it as standard. Also here is a little story- my sister had 2girls to her ex husband, got divorced and met someone and after years together they stopped using contraception- years went by- no baby. Everyone thought he could not have kids. Then my sister and i were in a car accident and we had acupuncture on nhs. Within a few sessions she was pregnant!!!
Nimbec- try and not worry too much if they were so concerned then they would not let your little one stay in there. Fingers crossed your scans go great and little one can stay in there longer.
Bumski- i know what you mean about worrying, i'm glad i can feel the baby everyday now so that eases mine. TMI- i have been a LOT wetter down there and had a few scares especially around 10-12wk when i would get really bad pain (like severe contractions) feel really wet down there and thought i'm bleeding and having a miscarriage. 
betty- i hope everything goes well for you in this process and like bumski said your chances are higher with being so young.
schoolteacher- i hope you and jackson are well and he is home soon. would love some pics :)
I'm worried about tryand wish too it's been months since she has been on.
Well i have been busy with uni last few days and feeling emotionally a lot better even though i have still not heard from HIM. Hope you all have a lovely weekend. xxx


----------



## pcct

Bumski- I will defo let I all know how it goes am so exited to feel feel relaxed lol. G3 - am worried about not been able to dye to dye my hair as well if my cycle works, so am guna try get my hair jar at some point next week before ec, am thinking about darking the blonde down a bit coz its not too bad then when my roots come in. 
Hope- what a lovely story to hear about ur sister :) I was in two minds wither to try it or not or just go for a massage until I found one that specials in fertility! So guna have 2-3 shots :) 

I really can't wait or Monday now :)

The moods I have been in are like very hormonal mood swings like at work yesterday I was terrible I felt like walking out my job and I felt really teary , I came home and jut went straight to bed. 
All so the day before I had really bad road rage which isn't me I was gettin hot flushes too... But today am feeling much much better woo!


----------



## Hope41more

Oh i am soooo excited just booked my gender scan for 1030am on fri :) will be 16+2. Going to then bake a gender reveal cake and meet my friends for lunch with it on the sat. Will be nice them all finding out together. (in case you don't know what it is coz i never till my daughter told/showed me- she is american crazy!!! it's were you get the inside of a cake made pink/blue whether the sponge or the butter and you find out what gender baby is when you cut into it)Your meant to get the results sent to a cake maker so you don't know either but i can't do that!!! What's the point in paying £79 to not look at the scan and have to wait days or weeks for someone to make the cake. Would rather have a professional cake but tough i'm not waiting any longer than i have too!!! 
pcct- glad your feeling better, don't beat yourself up though not your fault-it will be all the drugs, hormones raging and then all the excitment and anticipation, but just think in a few weeks it will all be over and you might be pregnant too- exciting times!!!! :)


----------



## pcct

Aww hope I seen that idea as well looks really good :) there was another one too about boxing up balloons :) woo hoo can't wait till ur gender scan now :wohoo:


----------



## g3mz

Hi ladies :flower:

1 more sleep pcct!!! :happydance: what time is your appointment?

Looking forward to finding out what your having hope41more!! You hoping for a boy or girl or don't you mind? And the cake.......what an amazing idea!!:thumbup:

How is everyone else doing?

Well I'm bored of this wait already!! But had a lovely phonecall that has perked me up!! The clinic rang to say that it looks like the 6 cell embie we had at day 3 has nearly made it to freeze just a few more hours to go but it's looking that way!! And he said that looks good on the two I had put back coz they were ahead of it!! :happydance:

And iv come to the conclusion that I am an extremely impatient woman :haha:
And found my self looking for cheapie tests I had here to test the trigger out! Still a very faint line there so that I know if I cave and test early (which is highly likely!!) I know if the trigger has gone!! x


----------



## bettybee1

I'd say go for it hunnie !!!! It helps too test early I think waiting too test day is a lot worse for me Im so impatient tho !???


Didn't know you have the trigger with ivf ?? Eh confuzed !! Lol xxx


----------



## g3mz

Yea Hun you have to trigger for egg collection, I triggered at 8.30pm on Sunday and went in for egg collection at 8am tuesday x


----------



## pcct

My appt is 2.45 so will be leaving about 1 then my acu is at 5.30 :) am so excited ad got everything crossed I will be all set for stims


----------



## Hope41more

pcct- Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy your acupuncture!!!
Oh i am so excited for my gender scan, im so frugal no one can believe i am paying £79 to find out a few weeks earlier. I feel like a kid at christmas 5more sleeps :) 
gmz3- When's the earliest you would test? oh the waiting is painful even for me!!! i have no preference just hoping for a healthy baby. Well i keep thinking oh could do this with a boy or that with a girl. I'm confusing myself, keep questioning whether i do have a preference but it flits from one to the other lol.


----------



## pcct

Thanks hope :) yay not long till ur gender scan how exciting :dance:


----------



## Hope41more

Oh i forgot to tell you's something really funny- i asked my best friend to text another friend about my gender reveal (her number had vanished off my phone) her baby had had her up all night and she texted- 'clare is having a gender reversal next sat'. Oh how we have laughed!!!


----------



## bumski

Lots of luck today pcct! And enjoy your accu x

Hope I'm counting down the days with you lol, it's so so exciting, lol at your gender reversal!!!! That's hilarious x

G3mz, it must be killing you already, I was lucky in the sense I had no trigger with my FET, how long until it's out of your system? Will you test it out? X

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## pcct

Thank you so much bumski :) am so excited but nervous lol
Hope that is so funny!! :haha:
Hope ur 2ww is treating ur ok g3 :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Good luck pcct! Thinking of you! 

Hope that really made me giggle - just what I needed thank you! :) 

G3 hope your ok? Any trigger left today? Gosh I'm so impatient for you!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

I ended up back in hospital yesterday grrr my bubs definately wants to make an early appearance lol all under control again thank goodness although I have to have another scan Wednesday as my amniotic fluid is too low :( hoping its gone up or else that also means early delivery. Praying he hangs on till at least 36 weeks!


----------



## g3mz

Aww nimbec your really not having an easy time are you rest up while you can! And good luck for your scan wednesday!!! 

Pcct can't wait to hear how today went for you!!

Hope I could not stop laughing when I read that, gender reversal lol

Well ladies my last embie did make it to freeze!! I am testing the trigger and there's a very,very faint line there so nearly gone!! Am going to try hold out until 13th then if its positive keep it to myself for the day and put a positive test in hubby's valentines card I can wish ey!
The wait is killing me already!! And I'm really uncomfortable!! X


----------



## Hope41more

Oh nimbec you must be on tender hooks, hope your all prepared for little one's arrival. fingers crossed baby stays put. i would get such a shock if that happened to me as all my girls were 40+1. 
gmz3-that is a lovely idea- keep up all those positive thoughts!!! I can't handle the wait so it must be killing you!!! 
pcct- how did it go today??? all good i hope.
bumski- any news? have you got a name yet or bought anything? 
well i have been getting really itchy, like it's just awful especially come the evening and worse on my legs. Never had this with the girls, it's like watching a kid scratch their chicken pox. Any of you girls had/experienced it??? Just started happening in past week.


----------



## pcct

Hey nimbec hope ur little one hold out a bit longer for u
Aww g3 that is such a sweet idea :hugs: 
Hi hope my friend is 15 weeks preg too and she has very bad itch past few days mostly on her legs she said she was going crazy with it :shrug:
AFM scan went good am not long home so just going to copy,paste what I put in my journal as am feeling very lazy to type it all again haha! 

:hi: folks, sorry I havnt manged to get on sooner my battery went on my phone and only just got home an hr ago 

Anyhoo, the scan went brilliant- after getting my self worked up half way there thinking I might have a cyst as I was feeling niggly pain on my left side! so we gets there get scanned all everything is perfect and how it should be , lining nice and thin ect I was almost crying with pure joy but I held it all in and kept smiling like a Cheshire cat! I got my injection too I'll be on 175iu gonal f for 10 days starting this Friday then I'll have my action scan the following Friday ( my clinic starts u on Fridays for stims) 
Paul got some bloods took too ( which he should have got well before now ) hey ho 

Moving on.... Acupuncture WOW I loved it and can't wait for my next appt all am guna say about that is defo worth doing ! I feel fab! 
So guna do a little ticker for my stims then for my next scan 

I will up load a few pics of my injections tomorrow


----------



## g3mz

Hi hope I'm sure tryandwish had itching? Hope it calms down for you soon!! 

Pcct yay for starting stims Friday!! Bet you can't wait things will go so fast from here and it will be you on the tww before you know it!! Sooo exciting!!

Hope everyone's ok!!

I am soooooo bored of this wait already I was feeling confident until last night then I had bad af type cramps I guess it could be implantation but I didn't like it!!
Iv ordered a box of 5 frer ready!! But time seems to be standing still for me!! x


----------



## pcct

Hey g3 yeah times seams to be going so fast already :0 
Ur symptoms sound good Hun :) not long until u test :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

It defo could be implatation !! What dpt are you ?? Very exiting !! 

Pcct- fab news on starting stims on Friday bet your super exited & anxious to get going !!! Fx for plenty I healthy eggs!!! :D 

I I for screening bloods on thursday but my clinic said i should be looking at April too start treatment which isnt too far away and in the mean time am Gunna do a cycle off femera & trigger never done it before :/ 

Has anyone being on femera ? Is it better than clomid ? :D xxxx


----------



## pcct

Thanks bettybee I hope so too I think that will be nerve wracking when it comes to ec from ec I'll be a bag of nerves :haha: 
Yay!! April,is defo not too far away :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah you will be exited its happening then nervous too see how many eggs you get then nervous tol how many get fertilze god this process is an emotion roller coaster !! 

Yeah April isn't too bad !!! I thought they were going too say July !! They have recipients waiting so aslong as my screening comes back ok we're good too go !!!! Woop!! X


----------



## pcct

Aww it's always great when u think ur will start then to be told its sooner than u thought :dance: really not long at all - between all ur appts ect the days will pass by! 
Yeah am already thinking how many eggs ect lol I thought I was guna be told yesterday my lining was too thick or I had a cyst all sorts whe going thru my head so was shocked to hear it was all good :)


----------



## g3mz

Hi ladies :)

I'm 4dp3dt 2day and not feeling very confident af type pains on and off! And so tired!! I'm not sleeping well I keep waking in the night all worked up knowing iv been dreaming but not quite knowing what about!! :haha: x


----------



## bettybee1

Aww Hun sorry about your dreams I hate that it's annoying .


Cramps are good aswell :D every time I have being pregnant I have had bad af type cramps and even more Soo with my successful pregnancy !! :D xxz


----------



## g3mz

The waiting is killing me I thought I would be much calmer this time but no chance!! Still can't decide when I will test yet!! Don't want to test too early but know I won't hold out until otd! x


----------



## pcct

Aw hun sorry about the dreams :hugs: af type pains r good so I have read everywhere - god I really am dreading my 2ww :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

Can't you test everyday too keep ya mind from thinking when too test ?? Xxx


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls,
pcct- glad all is going great here's to fri and the next step in your journey!!!
gmz3- i was 10days late before i went to clinic and they tested me. I never tested myself for a number of reasons-
1- i was told only option ivf and had seen the photos of my messed up insides. 
2- was not going to test as there was no way i could be and did not want the emotional torment. 
*3- I had all the signs af was coming the cramps, the bloating, the sore boobs and even the TMI warning- yellow diarrhea i get day before and day of af (still got it) only difference i now know was my nipples had what felt like frost bite and were REALLY sensitive.*
Thus don't think too much about symptom spotting when it came down to it for me there really was not much difference. 
Betty- April will be here before you know it!!
How's the rest of you girls??? 
Only 3more sleeps. What would you girls guess boy or girl? (know pcct has already guessed girl)


----------



## pcct

Yay 3 more sleep :) so blumming exciting :) 
A little story I wanted to share... I had an appt with the dentist today after work , havnt been for a few months with recoverying from op ect... So my dentist asked where I had been as she hadn't seen me in ages I expalnied I was off from my op ect - she asked the usual question any change in Heath or on Amy medication - I said yes buserlin, she asked what it was was and I didn't speak out loud I just moved my lips mining the words IVF she came closer to me and said what sorry, so I softly whispered ivf and she said REALLY!! wow me too I start my treatment in April :) we both got so excited lol sat and chatted for half an hr then she said she could have chatted to me all day and just before I was leaving she asked me if it was ok she took my number I said of course she could call or text when ever she wanted to :) 
It was actually so amazing to see the amount of people around us going thru fertility issues ,and it was great to be able to talk to some one face to face about it all too - and wow she has been my dentist for years we always have chats when I go but not once would I have thought she would be having ivf too :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Aww wow pcct that's good too have someone face too face too talk about it with !! 


The clinic phoned with my Amh result she said it was low =24.8

And she said the docter wanted too re scan me cd1-5 because they couldn't get a good image of my left ovary but I had plenty of follies she said and that she sai the Amh result doesn't mean that much without an accurate San result aswell so we will see feel v disappointed :( !! X


----------



## pcct

Bettybee mine is 24 and I wasn't told it was low I was told it was just above normal :shrug:


----------



## g3mz

I'm sure 24 is normal mines only 13.59 and I managed to get 11 eggs this time so I wouldn't worry Betty!! :) x


----------



## bettybee1

Okay thanks ladies wonder why she said was low maybe because an only 20 it should be higher :/ I'll try not too worry about it good Job I started trying early and not 35 !! X


----------



## pcct

Am 26 and that's mine :) tbh I was told the amh was just a guide line for them for what dose and drugs to put u on


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah she said that but still lol my aunties was something like 2or 3 and they said she has like 18 month left too concieve with her eggs :0 so she did 2 rounds of ivf jut too produce embryos too freeze then has gone on too have ivf which he is now pregnant from but at least she has embryos too give her baby a sibling she's only 34 !! Shocking how some
Women have poor reserves then my mother who is 48 is having regular periods ! And she caught on by accident last year and it ended in early mc she didn't know till she was bleeding and they tested but still why Arnt we like men !! Haha fertile forever !! X


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls
gmz3- how you doing? bet everyday is dragging!!! Oh i'm so excited to know and then if it is positive it might be twins!! would you have an early scan to check?
pcct-you getting excited for tomorrow?
nimbec- how did your scan go? hope your ok and little one has stopped trying to get out!!!
betty- i hope your scan goes well when how long do you have to wait till your cd1? 
Bumski, schoolteacher and tryand wish hope your all doing great. 
I never slept well last night i'm like a kid at christmas just one more sleep and i will know whether it's a boy or a girl!!!! :)


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck on the gender exiting !!! 


Am cd 15 today !! My lp is 12day most of the time so ill b coming on around cd32-33
But last cycle I didn't ovulate as I've stopped taking vitamin and soy .. And I ended coming on cd cd23 so we will see lol

Got screening bloods today & Luke's sperm a !!! Hopefully we get the results of the SA pretty fast !!!! Also will
B going overvtreatment plan properly :D x


----------



## nimbec

Good luck for today Bettybee! Fx all fine with everything for you! 

Hope yay on gender scan I was soooooo impatient too!! It's amazing when you know as you can really bond with them! 

Bumski, schoolteacher, Tryandwish hope everything's going well! 

G3 have u decided when is best to test? Eeek I have my fx for you - I'm so impatient for you!!!! 

As for me well...where to begin?! Well scan was good fluid is a bit better but they are now worried (but not too worried) about placenta cord blood flow?? They totally confused me in all honesty and dr google isn't very helpful either hmmm. I asked his weight and they told me it was done last week but try hadn't written it down so have to wait for next scan! Then I had to wait to see doctor & anesthetist. During the wait my back went again :( as I stood up to be seen i passed out - oopps! They saw I was in agony and all things being considered gave me a section date of either 7th or 14th march hopefully the 14th and this is assuming he doesn't make an appearence before! Quite scary as that's a max of 5 weeks away!! I have another scan in 2 weeks where they will make a final decision and give me steroids for his lungs. 

I'm still resting and drinking lots!! I can't sleep either!


----------



## bettybee1

Oh golly gosh !! Sounds like your going through the mill !! At least you have being given a date that's something too work towards :) how come you have to have a section. X


----------



## pcct

Hey hope yeah am well excited :) I bet ur excited for ur scan too eeee how exciting! Can't wait to hear ur up date! 
Good luck at ur appts bettybee
Hey nimbec hope things go ok and u have a date now to look forward to hopefully the little one hold on till then :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies! Bettybee I have to have one for 2 reasons I have a fractured spine so am not alowd to push & I have a pacemaker....normally have no problems with either! 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## bumski

Wow this thread has been moving fast lol, I hope I remember what you have all said, there is so much going on with everyone at the same time! :)

Pcct, that's great about your dentist, wouldn't it be nice for you to both conceive around the same time, someone to compare notes with. Gl for tomorrow, it's all go now! Yay xx

Hope, I bet you are so so excited, I was that bad I rearranged it for 3 days early, bet you can't sleep tonight lol. I'm going to guess girl, simply because you have girls, mine was correct on the nub shot, hb rate, and even that Chinese gender predictor. Can't wait for your update! Xx

Betty, gl today! AMH of 24 is great Hun, it should keep you away from OHSS but produce some lovely healthy eggs on the right dose, I was told anything over 16 is pretty good. I hope April comes round quickly, mind you it's really not that far away. Oh, also, I am clonus resistant, it does naff all but I tried one month of femara (letrozole) and I ovulated so I think that stuffs great! Gl xx

G3mz, I bet this wait is killing you, it's worse as you had the trigger so you want to make sure it's all gone, about 2 days after my transfer I started getting af pains, if you look in the ivf success thread I would say a good 90% get it when pregnant. Iv got a good feeling about you, I really think it's worked. Xx

Nimbec, Hun you seem to be going through a scary time! I hope your little man holds out until the 14th for you, you must be so nervous, it sounds like they are really looking after you both though. Get plenty of rest while you can ;) can't believe it's countdown until he's born now! Gl with your next scan too xx

Afm I had my midwife app today, baby wouldn't stay still as we were listening to her hb (takes after her dad lol) she also said she had hiccups! Aww 
All is good though and no more apps for 3 more weeks until my next scan :(

Was woken in the night by dh elbowing me hard in the stomach, I shit myself but thankfully I have the Doppler to check on her and mw said she's well protected still, could of smacked him though! Lol
Might have buy separate beds, ha ha xx


----------



## bettybee1

nimbec said:


> Thanks ladies! Bettybee I have to have one for 2 reasons I have a fractured spine so am not alowd to push & I have a pacemaker....normally have no problems with either!
> 
> Have a good day ladies!

Oh am sorry too hear that hunnie how have you done with pregnancy with a broken back ?? Is a pacemaker a defiblartor ?? Or is it different I should really know doing nursing but I haven't covered cardiac care . Xx


----------



## nimbec

Well normally my back doesn't cause a problem - it's stable (usually) but pregnancy has curved my spine and pushed the vertebra further forward and is now sat on the nerves hence the awful pain :( my pacemaker isn't a defib one its dual on demand so monitors each area of heart and each hb and if hr drops below 40bpm it paces for it...extremely clever!! I'm a CCU nurse so it was freaky knowing what I was having done!! (Not nursed for a few yrs) 

Bumski glad to hear all ok. Bloody men in bed my oh flails around too!!!


----------



## Hope41more

Just a quick one as i'm upset, been crying for hours :( 
Think my excitement for tomorrow has just crashed. It's finally sinking in i'm doing this alone and feel bad finding out the gender without my babys dad by my side :( thought this would give me something to look forward too but it has back fired. 
Tomorrow is a new day- hopefully feel better when i wake up.


----------



## bumski

Oh hope, no matter what goes on with you and baby's dad this baby is in your life forever and when your counting down the minutes tomorrow you will be ecstatic! Enjoy this moment no matter what, it has been your dream for such a long time and you deserve to enjoy every minute. Please try and forget the what ifs and just remember what you have going on and how precious this moment will be forever. I understand it must be hard and I truly hope you are ok. Massive hugs to you xx


----------



## pcct

Aw hope :hugs: hope ur okay I can only imagine how ur feeling sending u loads of hugs really hope u feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Hope41more

Ah thanks girls, you all mean so much to me. it's lovely being able to talk openly without worrying about the outcome. I know if i talked to family and friends they would make me feel worse but only because they are so mad at babys dad. 
Well i have had no sleep can't believe i will know in 5hrs!!!! still a bit sad but know my eldests excitement will perk me right up- she will be waking up like it's christmas. Making my gender reveal cake with her later too so some nice mother daughter time. Thanks again girls. xxx


----------



## bumski

You must be shattered lol. Just wanted to pop on and wish you a brilliant day today! Can't wait to find out myself lol. Xx

Pcct, gl today too Hun! This is it! Yay Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck hope !! Hopefully your lil one isn't awkaward !!! X


----------



## pcct

Thanks bumski the nerves r already kicking in! Lol
We r all here for u hope - It's always worse when u speak to people that r just as angry as u u don't seam to be able to vent it out as much :hugs: wishing u a very happy happy day today - ur daughter sounds like amazing support and that she will most defo keep ur spirts up today :) am so exited can't wait to hear if u te having a boy or girl eeeeee!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi hope ((((hugs)))) to u we are all here for you when ever you need us!!! Good luck & I'm guessing girl ;) 

Good luck pcct!


----------



## pcct

Thanks nimbec am so nervous lol , but am sure I'll be fine :)


----------



## bumski

Way too nosey, keep checking on for your update hope! Ohh it's exciting :)


----------



## nimbec

Me too!!! Itching to find out lol!!


----------



## bettybee1

Are you okay g3mz ????? Hppe your okay 

I got my hubbys SA yesturday it was - 120million- 55% speed then I didn't get the other one but she said there was some that we're abnormal shaped but theres enough normal ones tho :D 

She said I looked good when she scanned me the cyst I had has burst !! 

We are doing and iui next cycle 50mg clomid & trigger & prog supp 
Gunna keep doing the iui till our egg sharing cycle ! And if we dont respond well on the 1st iui they will give me gonal f too stim instead arghhhhh hurry up AF lol !!!!!! 


How is everyone else doing ?? Good luck for starting stims today pcct !!!!! :D


----------



## g3mz

Aww hope :hugs::hugs: I know how hard it can be I was on my own when I was pregnant with my boys!! But I'm sure when you see your little baby today nobody else will matter!! Can't wait to hear what you are having and hope your feeling better :hugs: 

Nimbec glad your little boy is staying put for now and you have dates in place.....exciting!!! Have you any names in mind??

Pcct stimms today!!! :happydance:

Bumski my dh was having nightmares few weeks back and hitting out, was tempted to make him sleep with the dogs :haha: musts be amazing to have reassurance from the Doppler!! :)

Betty good to know what your doing now and my fingers are crossed you get your Bfp before you need to egg share!! :)


AFM 7dp3dt today and now gone off the idea of testing early!! :wacko: feel totally normal now, even better than normal and I don't like it!!! Trying not to be negative I'm a nightmare to live with my poor dh!! x


----------



## nimbec

Aww G3 see if you can hold out a few more days!!! It's a real **** this ttc lark!! (((Hugs))) keep in touch!


----------



## pcct

Waiting patiently hope lol :coffee:


----------



## bumski

Ohhh your online now lol, xx


----------



## pcct

:haha: bumski lol wool hoo come on hope!!!


----------



## Hope41more

Well i'm having a......
GUESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://i49.tinypic.com/11j5a52.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/21r6zn.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/34tdhms.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/5vb2n5.jpg


----------



## pcct

A boy!!!!!!!


----------



## Hope41more

Sorry took so long, don't have internet on my phone and wanted to upload the photos too. (well daughter did the uploading) Apart from the people who came to my scan you are the first to know. Everyone else has to wait until tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congratulations hunnie :D hope it's cheered you up :D xxxx


----------



## pcct

:wohoo: the pics are amazing Hun!!!!!! Am soo happy for u I could blumming cry!!!!


----------



## bumski

Oh wow!!!!! That is so a boy!!!! Massive congratulations to you Hun, bet it was amazing!! :) xxx


----------



## Hope41more

Ah it was amazing and i thought boy from day i found out i was pregnant. SO HAPPY :) Baby was acting up and had to go for a walk as she could not tell. If that had been my 20week scan i would be home not knowing. 
Oh i'm going to be a mammy to a BOY!!!!!! how weird after 3girls??? i'm a mam to girls so it is strange. Won't know what to do with a boy.... Oh it's weird but SOOOOO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## g3mz

Oh wow congratulations hope!!!! The pics are amazing!!!!! :) x


----------



## pcct

Hehe hope how exciting Hun :) :) am so happy for u!!!


----------



## Hope41more

How did it go today pcct?
Betty here's to you getting pregnant without having to egg share!!! :)
gmz3- are you still planning to test on the 13th? 
How's little on doing nimbec?
bumski-i was tempted to get a doppler but my little one is very active. He was not Playing ball at scan today but as soon as she stopped scanning he went crazy!!!! Never felt him so much. 
Well we all like the name Harrison but i'm not saying for definate.
- Harrison Joseph Hope. (Joseph after my dad who past 9th Aug 2011) Baby will be first boy since my dad's passing to have his surname- so wish i could tell him my news :( Even if i got back with my baby's dad there is no way he is getting his name (always said that) want all my kids and me to have same surname.


----------



## bumski

That's such a lovely name hope, so strange as if we were having a boy his middle name would be Joseph after my dad and because it's a girl I'm liking hope for her middle name ;) lol.
I wish I could feel mine as much as you, she never stays still apparently, (she kept moving from mw Doppler yesterday) but the feeling is still so hit and miss, 
I'm so so over the moon for you, I bet your girls are ecstatic! 
Have you told baby's dad yet? X

Pcct how you feeling Hun? What time do you start your stimms? X

Betty, that's great news about your ohs sa! Sounds really good, keeping everything crossed your iui works first time Hun x

G3mz, have you tested all your trigger out yet? I would have bet my life on my cycle not working, I just felt fine the day before my pos hpt, absolutely no symptoms whatsoever! Don't give up hope, I was about 6 weeks before real symptoms kicked in and even then it was mild. I'm still positive about you ;) x

Nimbec how's your little man treating you? Hope your both doing well and your getting plenty of rest x


----------



## g3mz

I'm not sure when il test yet but my tests arrived in the post today so temptation is starring at me!!! This tww really has made me crazy!! :wacko:
I put the washing in the bin earlier instead of the washing machine and milk in dd squash instead of dh tea!! :haha: x


----------



## bumski

Ha ha I sometimes feel like putting the washing in the bin, I like that ;)
I think this is the hardest part that your going through now, it's all still a little distant at the beginning but the test is the one thing it all comes down to, it would be so nice for it to fly by. Your doing so well, it's so close now. You could have one or even two cooking in there at the moment and your so close to your dream! I'm praying so hard for you! X


----------



## pcct

My first jab is at 7.30pm 
Just had a nap everyday am so tied :( plus I got moved sections at work and finding it very difficult :( I think am going to speak to gm on Monday if not get a line from doctors to light duty work only


----------



## g3mz

Thanks bumski, I know the worst part of the wait is over I'm busy now as kids will be off school for half term so this week should be easier!! X


----------



## g3mz

Hello ladies! Been quiet on here hope your all having a lovely weekend! :)

Pcct how are you finding stims? U ok with injecting? 

Hope how did your gender reveal go?? 

Well I'm 9dp3dt and suddenly have no urge to test!! So decided not to test until 13/14 otd is 16th. Still having af pains on and off other than that I'm feeling fine though I have been a nightmare to live with the past week and I'm doing my own head in!!! But dd is not well now so next few days I'm going to just cuddle up and watch disney films with her to pass the time!! I just want the days to hurry up so I know either way if its negative il book a little holiday for April something to look forward to then! x


----------



## pcct

Hey g3 stims are going bit better first day was horrible Paul ended up doin it for me I started crying , panicking ,sweating and not been able to breath normal :haha: I had to ring my friend to try take my mind off it it was horrible so yesterday morning I went to the chemist and got some numbing cream so last night injection was so much more better :dance: I put the needle in without hesitation :) so proud of my self even if I did use cream lol 
Won't be long till ur test day Hun :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

First one is always the worst!! Wish I'd got numbing cream maybe I would have found it easier!! When's your scan?? X


----------



## pcct

Am so glad I got some :D I just hate having to putmitmon 1 hr before lol I have accu tomorrow at 6 and will need to tell him at half 6 I need to put some cream on lol or I just brave it and do it after lol 
My scan is on Friday :)


----------



## bumski

Wow g3mz you are being so very strong, atleast you know when you test all of your trigger will be out of your system and it will be a true bfp! I got all excited when I seen you had posted and thought there was some good news lol. I hope dd gets better quickly, that sounds a lovely idea being snuggled up watching Disney films, they are the best! X

Pcct, I hope all your other injections are better, like g3mz said the first is the worst then you feel like a bit of a pro by the end, lots of luck for your scan on Friday, hope you got loads of nice follies brewing in there. Enjoy your accu hun x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh loving the new pic pcct!!!! you's look so happy together :) Hope with every injection it gets easier and easier and heres to your scan going great fri.
gmz3- I would be like you, i was 10days late and refused to even think about the possibly of being pregnant after what i had been told. Went to clinic so i did not have to see a negative hpt and get the pill- Oh the shock!!!! if you still plan on testing on the 13th will you be able to keep it to yourself till valentines day??? If i was in your position and got a positive result my face would give it away i could not hide the grin :) I would have to do it 6am valentines day and book in something nice to do with OH so either way you have quality time together. 
bumski- Have you chose a name for your little girl yet or have but are keeping it a secret???
My gender reveal was lovely had a great time, will post some photos when i get a chance. 
Hope your all having a great weekend. xxx


----------



## bumski

What a lovely pic pcct! X

We like the name kyra but iv not 100% decided yet, not had a really good look yet so I'm staying quite neutral. We love unusual names esp with her surname being smith ands dd has an unusual name so we need something to go with that too. What about you? X


----------



## pcct

Thanks bumski and hope :) just a little shoe message from me just now as I have had a killer headache all day :( got my hair done today too got some brown thru it so it's manageable :)


----------



## g3mz

Loving the pic pcct!! Hope you have lots of lovely follies growing cant wait to hear how many Friday!! :)

What started as a nice day has turned out pretty rubbish for me!! :( il cut the story as short as I can!! 
I have a step daughter that is 14 she didn't see dh from age 5-9 but that another story! Anyway when me and dh got together I supported him going through court to see his children! From day 1 Kim was horrid to me and my children!! She would totally blank me we thought things would get better but they got worse as she got older best example she tried her best to stop our wedding day cried all morning when I was getting ready, phoned dh begging him not to marry me!, cried loudly through the ceremony,refused to have pics, threw coke on my dress, ripped hers on purpose, the list could go on and that's just one day!! Last year when I first joined babyandbump she went through the history on my laptop and found my posts and flipped!! She told dh if we had a baby she would never see him again!! Told me I wasn't fit to be a mother and said awful things about my children and their disabilities!! Begged him to leave me again!!! Said I was an awful wife and he deserved better and it was only a matter of time before I slept with someone my own age!! (13 yrs between me an dh) she refused to apologise and didn't see dh from April last year until 1 week before Xmas!! She still refused to apologise so I refused to have her in the house so dh takes her out for the day every Saturday which she thinks is amazing coz its less time with my 2 and me!
He told me last week he thought she had changed and would soon be ready to come back over the house!
He went out with her yesterday and showed her his new tattoo my name on his arm with flowers around it she sarcastically replied, nice flowers!
It really upsets me coz dh's other daughter has always been close to me and I'm no different to her. Anyway after seeing the tatt she's now decided she needs him to pic her up from drama thurs and Friday night (shes got practise for her show miles away)and still pick her up sat and then go watch her show Saturday night as well this is what she's like she's loving that she gets him to herself and try's to be as awkward as poss so now we can't go out like originally planned for valentines and I will hardly see him this week when I might need him for support if i get a bfn!!
Iv got the feeling I get usually just a few hours before af shows feeling really tearfull now!

Sorry for the long negative post!! xx


----------



## g3mz

Today I got weak and tested 13dpo and got a bfn!! I used a frer and I know they are really sensitive so that's me out :( iv still got to test on Saturday as that's my official test date not sure why 18dpo seems a bit much? 
Can't ring the clinic until then to arrange a follow up to find out how long we have to wait until we can transfer our frostie! x


----------



## pcct

Aw g3 :hugs: hang in there Hun otd not sat! :hugs: 
So sorry to hear about ur day yesterday she does sounds so nasty and jell :hugs: completely horrible what she did in your wedding day! I hope things can get better soon for u hunni we are all here for u as much as we can!! 
Xxx


----------



## bumski

Oh no g3mz!!! I can't believe it. I'm so so sorry, I really hope it's just a little too early yet and there is still time. I'm absolutely gutted for you, I'm praying it's just to early Hun. Will you test again before sat or are you going to hold out until then?
My clinic wanted me to test at 19dpo so maybe there is good reason for it with ivf. Still keeping everything crossed for you, thinking of you xxx


----------



## g3mz

I will test on Saturday before I ring the clinic, next step will be our frostie then if that fails we will try egg share once more and of course if we get any frosties from that try that but after that if we still don't get our bfp we will give up its all so emotionally draining!! I didn't tell anyone that I'd gone ahead with egg share this time so that makes it a little easier only my parents and mother in law knew I know I just need to look forward and not back!! x


----------



## nimbec

Oh g3 I so hope it's just early - sending u massive hugs tho in any case as I imagine you re feeling pretty down (((hugs))) wait till sat and fx you may have a different result! And positive thinking at least you have a frostie :) !! Also I can't believe what a cow oh daughter is being grrr can oh see what she is doing? Maybe have a word with him and say you need his support as this is such an emotionally draining experience - I still think men really have very little understanding of the emotions we go through!!! 

I had mum down for weekend and was lovely but I was disappointed in oh I felt like he jut didn't want to spend any time with my familly! His live 2 mins down road so he sees them all te time. I'm lucky if I see my parents once in 2-3 months so I like to make it special! Firstly he was ment to be rallying his car all sat day & eve (which I accepted as they where arriving fri eve and leaving sun lunch) but then it was cancelled due to a part not turning up (cue happy me!) but then e organised to go watch the football grrrr I was really hurt!! It ment that my step dad had to tag along baby shopping with mum and me :( he was very good but I felt guilty! Then oh was really stroppy with me yesterday and he had cheek to say I was irritating him!!!!! Grrr I just bit my tongue anyway rant over sorry!! 

He's now away again with work so feeling very pregnant & lonley :( 

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## g3mz

Men ay!! :growlmad:
His daughter made my life hell for a long time and mark always tiptoed around her coz he was scared she would stop seeing him and that his sons would then do the same! Until she had her tantrum after checking my history and I told him he either stood up for me or I was cancelling the ivf and moving out, so he did what I asked and then she refused to see him for 9months now it feels like we are back to square 1!! He thinks it ok coz he's not bringing her to the house but she still manages to make things awkward without even being here!!
I tested this morning coz I knew it would be negative and I'd rather get over the worst of it now while he's around than Saturday when he's out with her all day then going to watch her play so I'm on my own from 12-10pm having to put a brave face on for the kids on my own!!!! Grrrr I just want to scream!!!!!
Guess its one way to get my mind off it I'm soooo angry with mark iv got no time to be upset!! x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh gmz3- i am soooo sorry. I think 13dpo is too early to test though as that would be before your period would be due on a 'normal' cycle. 14dpo would be earliest i would test, don't lose hope it may just be too early but i do agree 18dpo is way off but clinic will be covering there backs for the small percentage of people who implant late or hsg levels increase slowly. When would your period be due??? 
I posted a long post on sun night about having similar probs with my baby's dad's daughter- took me an hour and it has not posted :( I have not gone into it in the past coz it's a LONG story but she is 15yrs old an only child, her mother is an alcoholic (2liver transplants and is 12yrs my senior) after 2yrs of his ex refusing a routine for contact and for me to see her (thus for us to spend time as a family) i put my foot down and I arranged to sort things through court (basically she would use the child as a bargining tool ie demand more money in exchange for contact, would change contact at last min ALL the time so we could never have time together/make arrangements on a weekend etc) Coz of me he now has parental responsibility, contact every weekend from fri 6pm- sat 6pm, but contact never worked between us as his daughter had been brain washed into not liking me, she did not like sharing, having different rules to home and her dad would treat her differently to my girls (letting her have her own way, different rules for her etc) then he would tell me off for trying to 'get her round' by being nice and 'me' towards her and tell me to leave her to come round herself if i did that i was then neglecting her- i could not win!!! Then she would get interogated when she got home and things got soooo bad he decided he wanted to have contact with her on his own again. We agreed and he then went back to having contact at his mams every weekend. Which is great for her coz as you say she gets spoilt rotton for time, money and affection (they do things EVERY weekend that we could not afford to do regulary as a family of 6) 
Forward 8/9years and as i am pregant he is now USING his daughter as an excuse to abandon me, the girls and the baby saying he won't give up his daughter!!! I have never asked him too and have told him i don't mind even seeing her again. Which if i'm honest will be a nightmare as her hatred towards me is crazy and her upbringing the opposite to my girls!!! She is a major problem teen complete opposite to my girls, she wears tarty clothes, tons of make up, skips school, swears, sleeps around, drinks and i'm sure she even takes drugs!!! My girls have their heads in school work, my eldest 2 have stable boyfriends ( both been with them over 2yrs) one wants to be a doctor, dress classy etc etc. They are polar opposites to her. 
Things came to a head last night as my eldest found her twitter account and she was slagging me off!!! (comments like- sly, twisted little cow. People like you should not be allowed to have babies- psycho!!!) then in the next breath saying she was excited to see her baby brother!!! I rang her dad and told him to sort her out and that as he knows i have brought my kids to know better (they would not dare talk about anything private on social networking sites) also that if he did not make her delete the comments i could not guarantee my girls would not reply and retaliate (mind i would not have let them)Well she took them down but twitted saying the only person she listens to is her dad even when his is WRONG. 
Things could not be any worse but as you say the anger makes you stronger. I'm feeling very protective of my son at moment and the way she is going she will never see him and neither will her dad. 
Are you trying for your first baby together? how many children does your OH have sounds like 2girls and 2boys??? Try and stay positive and talk to OH and let him know how you are feeling. He sounds very supportive but seems so scared of his daughter she is using it to get her own way.


----------



## Hope41more

nimbec- I hope your feeling less lonely and you and baby and doing well. How long is your oh away for?


----------



## bettybee1

Am so sorry gmz !! You not out till AF shows tho :D 

But your right think positive don't look back ! When would they put your frostie back can they do that this cycle :) xxxx


----------



## g3mz

Hope your situation with dh and step daughter sounds very similar to mine!! It's a nightmare isn't it!! Mark has a dd that's now nearly 19 she's lived with us on/off her mother is horrid but no matter how much we do she never appreciates it yet her mother can do no wrong!! But never done anything nasty she just loves her mother and can't let go that she didn't see him for a few years when she was little, she's never had a problem with me or my children! Then he has 2 boys and the girl from his ex wife 1 of the boys not biologically his but he brought him up when he was little. The boys are fine with me and the kids and think their sister is being very childish! Especially for a girl who is very intelligent!!! Their mother left dh for his best mate then stopped him seeing the kids! Even changed their surnames behind his back!! She's a very evil woman who thinks the only thing that matters in the world is money!!!! And unfortunately it's rubbed off on Kim!! My mother in law thinks the same of her as I do as she's got residency of her granddaughter and Kim's horrible to her too!! 
Your right it is like he's scared of her but I know when we have a baby she will stick to her word and won't see him again! (She has no idea we are doing ivf she thinks we have changed our minds dh was hoping she would have grown up a bit in the last year but evidently not!!

I'm not sure how long il have to wait Betty but I think it will be 2-3 cycles as I had to wait 3 cycles before I started this time?

From what iv read on google (coming from me that tells everyone google is not your friend it's evil lol) cyclogest holds af back for some people, but yesterday I would have put money on af turning up but still no sign today and af pains have gone (shouldn't speak to soon really) but I keep checking as TMI ALERT LOL I feel wet as iv got loads of watery cm? Af would have been due today on a normal cycle. Still not holding out much hope but I will test again on Saturday x


----------



## bettybee1

How come you have too wait so long cxxx


----------



## g3mz

I thinks it's to let your body recover from everything all the drugs, egg collection things like that xx


----------



## bettybee1

Ahhhh okay :( that's Crap int it I hope you can do fet more quickly than that if you have too of course ! Xx


----------



## Hope41more

gmz3- I really do feel your pain.Your situation is so similar but at least your oh has stood by you. when she is horrid my babys dad makes excuses for her and sides with her. Oh and to make things worse i have no dealings with my babys grandmother (his mother) she never wanted to meet me as i had children to someone else and she did not want to upset his ex (daughters mam). After 2 1/2 yrs we got engaged and i had still not met her. I had met his dad had to sit outside in car while he got him and we would take him to watch the football. He was lush and love me- argued with his wife about me a lot. When he got so sick and broke windows in his house (alzheimers) he told his mam i was the best person to help (hospital, care home, sort house hold bills etc etc). I did EVERYTHING for her and her husband for 6mths before he died. Never got a thank you or nothing and as soon as he died and i organised everything i was no longer welcome again. She rang and invited him and his daughter round for boxing day (no invite for me and my girls) i told him that was it i had washed my hands with her. Well she had the cheek to come to mine at boxing day tea time when he brought his daughter to mine- what a flaming cheek!!!!!!! well i have not seen her since 9years and now i'm pregnant he is demanding i apologise to her and let her see the baby- YOU WHAT!!!!!!!!!! OVER MY DEAD BODY!!!!!!!! 
Put it this way listen to this story- when he was living with me and i was not allowed to see his daughter i rang him during contact (fri night) and asked if he could take me and daughter to hospital other daughter had jammed her foot in the door!! (she lost her toe nail and toe was in a state) i could not drive and was nightmare to get to hospital. He went to get ready and left his phone ON, his mother then started to tell his daughter (age 3 at the time) repeatedly that he did not love her anymore and only cared about that 'other womans' kids!!!!! Could not believe my ears. She is seriously sick in the head and def did not help the situation with his daughter- brainwashed into hating me by her mother and grandmother before i had even met her!!! sorry rant over. 
I have loads of watery cm now i am pregnant so you never know it might be a good sign for you. Keep your chin up and let me know how your talk goes with OH. xxx


----------



## g3mz

The good thing about mark is he knows when he's done wrong, he won't admit it but he will do something to say sorry without actually saying it!! Today after him knocking the kitchen tiles off in November!!!! He's actually pushed his work off until 2moro and spent the day doing the new tiles!! About time!! He has annoyed me slightly tho as I want to let it sink in that its failed and he refuses to believe it has he's still so positive about it working that I think it's going to hit him harder than me!!

Gosh hope you mil sounds a right witch!! I totally understand why you wouldn't want her around your baby!!

Iv got 4 tests here dh wants me to test 2moro up until Saturday if that's what it takes to help him accept it that's what il do!! I'm just wishing the days away until Saturday so I can phone the clinic to book a follow up appointment to find out when we can do out frozen transfer! X


----------



## Hope41more

Ah bless you both. I think testing everyday till sat might be a bit tough going, i know i could not do it. Would it not be best to do one tomorrow then one fri and then go to clinic sat for OTD? just my opinion and everyone does things differently. I think hpts can kill us LTTTC and crush us if we don't get the result we want. I'm soooo hoping this is your time- you deserve this hun. xxx


----------



## g3mz

Right ladies I am very confused and I feel like life is playing a cruel joke on me!!!!

This morning I woke up felt a bit queezy took a frer bfn......what I expected then I took an Internet cheapy and got a line.....very faint but enough to see and within the 3mins?? Could it still be an evap?? 
I had used the cheapies to test the trigger out and tested on Monday and they had gone stark white. 
I think I'm going crazy maybe I'm looking for something that's not even there?? I don't know what to think no pains at all anymore!!:wacko: x


----------



## Hope41more

I have been stalking for an update!!! Ah bless it's just awful and i feel your pain. If i was you i would either do another Frer or go get a digi- so it will be there in writing instead of trying to see lines, how dark they are, if they are evap etc. Fingers crossed for you hun. Keep me updated. xxx


----------



## g3mz

My cheapies detect 10miu but digitals only detect from 50miu so if it is a line it would be to soon for the digi to detect, not getting my hopes up wish I hadn't done it now I just expected to see 2 bfn x


----------



## bumski

G3mz post a pic of your ic if you can, you just never know! I keep having a quick check on here expecting you to still get a bfp, it's still possible you can get one, maybe try with your next pee if you hold for a while, my lines were always better in the afternoon, on the day I got my bfp I got a neg frer, evap line, and 3 hours later after holding my pee there was a very faint pink line, it can change so quickly. 
I think I'm like your dh, I still keep expecting it, what day did you get your bfp last time? X


----------



## g3mz

I'm using phone so can't upload pic the more I look the more I doubt it as it is very faint! I got my last bfp 11 days after ec and I'm now 15 which makes me doubt it even more!! But otd isn't until Saturday not sure how they work that out?? I'm going to buy some different tests when I'm out later maybe try one 2night or 2moro x


----------



## bumski

I'm still hoping for you. Maybe try superdrug or asda as iv heard they are good for early detection. It makes it worse getting a faint line when all you want is a definate answer. Hope it's not messing with your head too much x


----------



## g3mz

I had accepted it was a bfn and was quite calm about it better than I thought I would be! And now iv been given this glimmer of hope with the chance I might get knocked back down again!! I'd got the big pack of cheapies last time and I only ever had faint positives on then even when I had my 2-3 on digi but when iv used then to test out trigger they became white when it had gone no hint of a line and the same on Monday no matter how hard I looked for a line Monday it was white!! So why have an evap now? 
I'm not going to think to much about it now just wait until I get some more tests x


----------



## bettybee1

Grab a superdrug test there far the best early tests out there fxcxxxxxxxxxx!!!! Xxzx


----------



## g3mz

Unfortunately I don't live to near a superdrug so il prob pop to tesco later to see what I can get :wacko:

Got my friend coming over now to keep my mind off it for a bit then take dd to hydrotherapy and stop for a test on the way home! Then wish the hours away till bedtime and test in the morning! x


----------



## bettybee1

Sounds like a plan hunnie :D 

How come your dd needs too goto hydrotherapy ? Sorry if you don't want too say where I work we have a new pool and I know some ladies bring there children there but they have downsydrome :) 
But the pool is beutiful !! 
X


----------



## g3mz

Dd has global development delay, her muscles are not as strong as they should be so physio are trying hydrotherapy she has a daily physio routine aswell she gets pains a lot and holds her neck a little stiff at times but nothing gets her down she's such a happy little girl! :) x


----------



## bettybee1

Aww bless her I've never heard off that before glad it doesn't stop her from being happy :D xxxx hydrotherapy is really good my mum works in a special school and they have a big one and she says she can see improvements in the children all the time and they have all sorts of special/medical needs xxx


----------



## bumski

Your daughter sounds like a little star g3mz, hope she enjoys today :)
Hope your next test goes well too! X

Betty any news when you start your iui cycle? Bet your excited x

Pcct how are the stimms treating you? Hope your not getting too many side effects, not long now until your scan, I bet you can't wait to find out exactly what's going on in there x

Nimbec how are you and your little one doing? I hope your both well x

Hope, has it sunk in yet that your having a little boy? Have you started buying things yet? X

Afm iv now started to feel regular movement :) was getting a bit worried it was taking so long but it's reassuring to feel, don't think the worry ever goes away lol


----------



## pcct

Hey guys good luck g3 I really hope this is guna be ur bfp!! 
Bumski- stims are going great no side affects at all just a tad bit bloated I feel a few twinges now and again can't wait till fri :)
How amazing u are feeling movement Hun :cloud9:
Afm I have had a horrible horrible day was at the dentist getting my fillings ect and after 3 jags and 1 hour in the dentist I goes to work and was getting really bad mental type shotting pains in my took I have been in so much pain and upset all day - so another trip after work and another jag to numb the area again!! I hope and pray that it's all fixed now I can't handle any more pain :cry:


----------



## bumski

Aww bless you! I hope it feels better soon, I absolutely dread the dentist when I have to have a filling, the needles are vile! :(
Glad your stimms are going well, are you excited it's getting so close now :) x


----------



## pcct

I hope so too hun, she said if its not any better when the anistetic wears off I have to go back tomorrow morning :( I really hope it's all sorted! I feel quite sick lol
Yeah am so excited this week has flew in too and think am guna miss the injection lol


----------



## bettybee1

Urghhh pcct I really feel for you after I had lillah I had tol have a filling or rootcanal in every tooth apart from 4 !! Thanks too morning sickness 10x a day fr my entire pregnancy and my obsession with pure orange juice it just rotted my teeth :/

Bumski- yeah am kind of exite my husband found he only has 5% morph so I don't know if it will work :/ 
My AF is due 26th feb so Iam guessing I'll get the iui 12-18 days after depending on when I o !!! X


----------



## pcct

Aww bless hun :hugs: this is all for one filling :( but she wanted to get it all done in case I do become pregnant! I wish now I had just left it :( 
Ohhh Bettybee not long till uncan start ur iui then Hun :dance:


----------



## bettybee1

No not long hunnie :D 

When is your estimated egg c xx


----------



## pcct

Well am
Hoping if scan goes ok I might be in for ec Monday or tue fxd :)


----------



## g3mz

Betty I had never heard of Gdd until dd was diagnosed when she was 3 she's 8 now but has the mental and physical ability of a 3-4 year old, she goes to a special teaching facility but they are set inside a mainstream school so unfortunately she has to go to the hospital for hydro, really hope it helps her!!

Pcct can't wait to hear how your scan goes Friday!! Not long now and you will be on your tww!!!:happydance: I hate the dentist I get bad gums during ivf my dentist says its coz of all the hormones :wacko: hope your feeling better soon nothing worse than dental pain!! :hugs:

Bumski must feel amazing!! I remember I spent ALOTof time in the bath when I was preg with dd as she seemed to go wild while I was in there!! I loved it!!

Well I went and got some tests I got a 2 pack of asda tests and a predictor, took the predictor bfn will take an asda test in the morn but really looks like my ic gave me a nasty evap :cry:


----------



## pcct

Hey g3 what r evaps? 
I could actually cry honestly :( :( the pain is still there!! I ant even eat my tea :( I can handle this at all :(


----------



## g3mz

A line that isn't really a line appears like a faint line I don't know a great deal about them myself to be honest? So I'm back down to earth with a bump :(

Aww Hun sounds awful!! Hope it eases off soon!! X


----------



## pcct

Ah right ... Well I have everything crossed for u that. Get ur bfp Hun


----------



## bumski

Gutted for you g3mz! That ic has been so cruel to you when you have spent the last few days trying to get your head round it. If it's a true bfn then it's good to think positive, the fact you have a frostie is great! I absolutely hated having to wait 3 months to have mine back but I'm just glad I did now as there must have been good reason, although I do hope it's sooner for you! Iv seen so many FETs work and that may just be your next baby waiting patiently for you x

Betty, that's great your iui is so close! With your ohs sa being such a high volume I would say he has a lot of great swimmers in there, with iui don't they do some kind of 'washing the sperm' to filter out the rubbish ones? Not too clued up on iui x


----------



## bettybee1

I hope it helps her too bless her little heart <3


When I was pregnant an they wouldnt do anything too my teeth I had an infection the my would give me ought so I used clove oil whisky !! I also hit my foot against the wall do my pain would transfer there wierd but kind of works !! Tooth pain is just minging am
Used too it now know so doesn't hurt as much !! 

I just wait till you get pregnant and are in labor you will be wishing it was tooth pain lol !!!! Nah am joking 

Toothache is one of those pains that makes your eyes water !! 

Get too bed hunnie :D xxxx


----------



## pcct

:haha: oh don't say that haha!! The pain am getting is Bcoz my filling is too high so when I went back after work she fixed it but coz my mouth is so numb its hard to tell if it's sitting in place :/ now the anistetic is all gone I can feel the pain slightly :dohh: it's a very sensitive pain that shoots right up ! so,horrible . I really want to just go to bed but I have my spray to take at 10 :(


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I can imagine teeth are a pain in the backside ! 
Oh that's a bummer well you can say up for one born every mln if you watch it haha !! X


----------



## pcct

Yeah am
Watching it now :) then be off to bed :)


----------



## g3mz

Bfn for me today!! Safe to say I will never use another Internet cheapie!! Will ring the clinic Saturday to arrange a follow up! Thinking of egg share again rather than fet coz its 495 for fet with natural cycle (no cyclogest ect) or 795 with medication but if the embryo doesn't survive thawing we only get 200 back bit of a gamble with only the one frostie and if that cycle failed time we waited a few cycles time we got to egg share again we would be due to pay 200 again to keep dh sperm frozen!! And it only cost 700 for icsi on an egg share cycle!! So think it makes more sense to egg share first then pray we get another frostie so if I need to do fet in future we will hopefully have more than one egg to thaw!! 

Hope everyone else is ok :) x


----------



## pcct

Aww g3 am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: sending tones of hugs your way :hugs: xxx


----------



## bumski

So so sorry about bfn Hun! You don't deserve it. I think what your saying makes perfect sense, it makes a lot more sense to egg share again first and possibly get another one or two embryo in the freezer. Do you have to pay to freeze them too?
I hope your clinic move things along quickly for you, sending massive hugs your way xxx


----------



## g3mz

You get a years freezing free after that its 200 a year. I'm just gutted af pains went away coz I need to have 2-3 bleeds before I can start again!! That's going to be the hardest part waiting!! Its always one wait after the other! :( x


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry hunnie :( 

Yes I think that is a good descsion you naught get a lot more eggs this next time which could mean more embies !!!! Your FET is cheap !! Where Iam it's 1100 for FER without meds it's 300on top for meds !! :)


----------



## bumski

The waiting is so hard, it drags and drags! It wouldn't be so bad if you could kick right in to another cycle, atleast it would help to move forward. Could you maybe book a mini break or something for you to look forward to in-between?
Have you stopped the cyclogest now? X


----------



## nimbec

Awwww I'm so sorry Hun!!!! How frustrating :( :( :( big massive hugs to you!! 

I agree egg sharing seems to be the way forward for you when you look at the costs :( 

Well lets hope u have 2 very short cycles and get going again ASAP!! I wonder if there is anything u can do to speed the process up? Possibly not but worth asking them? 

Mini break sounds a lovely idea or even a day out together just you & oh 

I'm ok absolutely exhausted in & out of hospital but so far bubs is hanging on! Fx we make it to booked section on either 7th/14th march! 

Oh has 9 blokes around sat evening for a game of poker (something new and they are playing with very little money lol!) just an excuse to get drunk in my opinion so I will be taking the dogs upstairs & hibernating!!


----------



## Hope41more

Oh gmz3- i am sooo sorry!!!! I think your plan sounds like a good one it's just a shame you have to wait so long i thought you just had to have one natural cycle in between not 2 or 3. Are you meant to do a test at home on sat or go to clinic for them to do one ie blood aswell as urine sample??? 
nimbec- glad little one is staying put and you make it to cs date. 
pcct- Good luck for tomorrow.
Hope everyone else is going well. I am physically but emotionally not so good :( 
Baby however is thriving- he is moving around all the time and spends most of his time on my right side and when i lie down you can see were he curls up. Thought gender scan might help with the shock of being pregnant but it still won't sink in. still feels so sureal its starting to worry me.


----------



## bumski

Hope I feel the same with regards to it feeling real and sinking in, still don't feel lucky enough and I'm so paranoid I won't get a baby at the end of all this, I know it sounds stupid but I just don't 'really' feel pregnant yet. Iv not really bought things like I thought I would after finding out the sex, keep putting off thinking of names and planning on getting stuff ready, even dh said he can't get his head round the reality of it yet. Hope your ok, maybe it's all due to ltttc x

Pcct good luck tomorrow, what time is your scan? I can't wait for your update! X


----------



## Hope41more

Bumski- I know you are totally right. LTTTC is sooo tough it has totally messed with my head!!! I think after finding out there was no chance of conceiving naturally i tried to convince myself that having another baby was a bad idea and very irresponsible when i had 3kids already. I did such a good job i have scared myself stupid!!! Plus i think after soooo much bad news your just expecting more. I have not told many people and have refused to let kids put it on facebook etc incase something happens. I too have bought nothing for the baby yet (well except a teddy that's in a box under my bed) My best friend on the other hand has already bought him 2outfits.
I'm just glad it's not just me who is feeling like this- i feel exactly the same as you. I was starting to worry there was something wrong with me, guess it's just the tough journey we have had to take to get here. xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies sorry I didn't give u all an up date early on I just didn't expect today to go the way it did - firstly we have 13 follicles BUT only 4 are decent enough size one being 18mm which the 18mm is just being ignored the other 9 are all 10mm or under and we really need them little dudes to catch up! So the 18mm is to be ignored ( loss one to gain more ) so to speak and because we are doing egg share we need a min of 8 eggs so we have had to prepare that of theses little fellas don't play catch up we may not have enough eggs which would mean I won't get anything this cycle and give all the eggs away to the recipient and go back a few months later and have a full free cycle to my self . However I have every crossed I can have my cycle and Monday tells a diff story

Hey girls I have just copy pasted what I posted on another thread :blush: my head is killing I have had an hour sleep just been so hard to take it all in today , what a lovely nurse we had today , she was from the ne same as oh and not far from south shields too :) hope ur are all doing ok :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Pcct Awww Hun I'm sorry today wasn't exactly as planned :( fx they grow over the weekend!!! Looking on the bright side at least if u have to give eggs away it means you get to keep the full quota the next time so get the best ones ...I really hope you don't have to do this tho and everything goes well for you!! 

G3 hope you are ok? ((((Hugs)))) 

Hope everyone else is ok too! 

All ok here bubs staying put at the minute!!!


----------



## pcct

Great news nimbec that baby is staying put :) 
Thanks I really do hope they grow as I could be looking a good few months before my own cycle coz there so busy at the min.


----------



## nimbec

I've got fx for you hun!!!!! Best of luck and try to relax hopefully it will encourage growth :) worth a go!


----------



## pcct

Thank Hun am trying so hard to try relax I have hot water bottle as well am all so talking to them telling them to get a move on :haha:


----------



## bumski

Oh no I really hope they grow big enough for you! It's very possible atleast. So are you having another scan on Monday to see how they are doing? 
Keeping everything crossed tightly for you x

Nimbec glad all is ok, looks like he is waiting until his planned birthday for you ;) x

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## pcct

Yeah bumski scan on Monday then no doubt I'll trigger what ever the outcome , If I don't get enough to share am ok at giving them all away if I was the recipient I would be crushed getting knocked back at this stage so I wouldn't do it to anyway, I guess the wait for my next will be hard but we shall cross that bridge if we have to come to that just praying theses wee guys join us :)


----------



## bettybee1

I really hope your follies grow hunnie !!! To give you abit off hope this was a natural cycle I had but anyway I went for follie too check I was o on my own well I went at cd 16 and all the follies was under 10 there was one that was maybe 10 3 days later I went back and the follie was 18mm so they can do some rapid growing sometimes fxx hunnie I really hope you can do it this cycle !!!!!! Xxx


----------



## pcct

Aw thanks Bettybee that's has made me feel so much better :hugs: I really do hope something amazing happens over the weekend lol can't wait for Monday now :)


----------



## g3mz

Aww pcct :hugs: don't give up hope yet!! But I know exactly how your feeling and its not nice, ivf is such an unpredictable process and there are so many hurdles!! Really hope the little ones catch up for you!! Mine were slow at growing that's why I stimmed for 2 weeks before I triggered can't they let you stim a bit longer??

Nimbec glad to hear your little boy is still comfy where he is!! Every day is a bonus!!

Hope schoolteacher and baby are well it's been a while hope he's home with his mummy soon!

And hope tryandwish is ok been months now!

Hope everyone else is ok too! :)


AFM iv been a complete nightmare past few days!! Argued all day valentines day with mark, not for any particular reason either just snapping at everything!!

Took the kids to Pizza Hut for lunch yesterday but could still hardly talk to dh heads been all over the place I don't know what I want to do next 1 min I think we will do fet next as it will be quicker and less hassle then I think no coz if it fails or doesn't even survive the thaw il be waiting even longer to egg share again!! I feel like my heads going to explode!! Then I think how much more disappointment can I take!!

I wanted to book a holiday but I need my follow up first so I know when I can book for, today is a new day and I'm going to stop snapping at dh, I'm going to go buy a new frying pan and make pancakes with the kids 2nite and treat myself to a new ironing board lol things can only get better from now they can't get any worse!! x


----------



## pcct

Thanks g3 there letting my stim over the weekend and see what happens on Monday so,won't really know much until Monday's scan! Sorry to hear your not ur self at the min it's so horrible being all snappy we were like that all day yesterday it's so horrible! maybe a holiday will do u both good :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Aww hugs g3 I can't imagine the emotions you are feeling :( I suffered terribly emotionally on my 4yr roller coaster it's truly awful!!! (((Hugs))) we are here for you!!! 

Pcct hope they are growing nicely I would have a few sharp words with them too - as well as begging hehehe!!


----------



## pcct

In think I will nimbec ill see if the rest do any catching up come Monday as take it from there x


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls, 
Gmz3- i'm so sorry you are feeling the way you are LTTTC really does make us crazy. OTD today do you go to clinic for a test or have you done one at home? I really hope your feeling a bit better- try and stay positive. I think your first idea- egg sharing again is your best option.
Pcct- I hope your follies grow over the weekend. It's my birthday monday i have my little one growing so my birthday wish will be for you to have the same. Fingers crossed for you hun will be thinking of you.
Nimbec- Glad little on is staying put. 
Hope everyone else is doing well.
Well i went house hunting yest and today and feeling a lot better. I have been stressing there is no room for baby and not buying things etc. Glad i'm doing something productive about it. Going to view a house on Tuesday and have mine valued on Thursday by a few estate agents. I live in lovely area but i need somewhere i can extend to the side or has an extra bedroom. 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend. xxx


----------



## pcct

Omg hope thank you so so much that is like the sweetiest thing anyone has Eva said to me :hugs: thank you soooo much :kiss: house hunting :dance: I hope I find a lovely big house for ur grown family and can get urs sold soon :) is so funny Paul's been prodding my tummy all day telling them to wake up he a nudge me by mistake said sorry then went ha they will be awake and active now! :haha:


----------



## Hope41more

I really mean it hun. I have my wish and i really hope you get yours so i hope they hurry up and grow so i get some good news on my birthday. Thinking of you and gmz3 a lot this weekend hope you's get the news you's both deserve. xxx


----------



## pcct

Thank you so so much hope - I will try my best to delivery you good news for ur birthday tomorrow :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Can't wait for your scan tmro too tell us that your follie haw had a growth spurt !!!!!!! Come on !!!!! Lol ekk !!!!:)


----------



## pcct

Thanks bettybee - am full of the PMA today!!!! :wohoo: come on little guys do me proud!!! Wooooooo lol xx


----------



## bumski

Gl tomorrow pcct, fx it all goes really well for you, I will keep checking on x


----------



## pcct

Thank you soooo much bumski :hugs: I shall up date u all as soon as I can my appt is at 12pm


----------



## nimbec

Just a quicki to say good luck pcct! I really hope you get a positive result and they have grown!! Ill be stalking tomorrow! 

Hope everyone else is ok?!


----------



## pcct

Thank you soooo much nimbec - thank you so much girls u all give me so much support and I really appreciate that so much :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Hope41more

Good luck for tomorrow pcct, hope they have had a good growing spurt. x
gmz3- hope your ok hun. x


----------



## g3mz

Just a quick one until later hope your scan went well pcct been thinking of you and have everything crossed!! X

Will update later hope everyone is ok x


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone firstly a big happy birthday to hope :) thank you so so much going ur birthday wish to me it ment a lot and just letting u all know my scan went brill!!! We have went from 13small on fri to having 15 big fat juicy ones :) words any say just how new relaxed we both r am just waiting for the call to let me know when ec is guna be- I got more injection to do the next couple days so we can get them bit more bigger but looking at Thursday or Friday for ec :)


----------



## g3mz

Yay pcct! So glad your scan went well and you have lots of lovely follies!! Not long now until you will be pupo!! Excited for you!!

Happy birthday hope!! Hope you've had a lovely day!! 

Thank you to all you lovely ladies for all your support being able to talk to you all really does help me a lot! 
Mark phoned the clinic for me Saturday to let them know the test was negative and booked us a follow up for march 5th! And af came today so I guess that's good as each one will mean we are a step closer........again!!
Mark didn't spend Saturday with his daughter instead we spent the day together kept busy had a lovely day yesterday in the cinema with the kids and out for ice cream and I think the sunshine really helped my mood!! Then last night was the first time that it crossed my mind that our last clinic told us you can only egg share 3 times, so we only have 1 go left! I burst into tears ivf is sooo expensive and with needing icsi and another tese if we need more sperm! But mark has assured me we will find away! But sadly we won't be going on holiday this year we will be saving as much as we can Incase it comes to it that we need to pay for ivf!! But it will be worth it in the end!! x


----------



## pcct

Thanks g3 glad ur have ur follow up apptnand it will be here soon :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Yay pcct that's fantastic news!!!!!!!! Brilliant!!!!!! 

G3 I'm pleased oh spent the time with you :) and that he is being supportive!! Fx u won't have to go down the paying IVF route...I know how expensive that is!! Although if you can freeze spare eggs this time then it would make it cheaper IF and only IF u had to go down that route - I sincerely hope that you don't!!! Plus just the naughty side if me ..has the new clinic mentioned it to you? As you could pretend you didn't know about the limit? Or maybe it's a clinic by clinic thing? 

All ok with me still hanging on! 

Hugs to you all!!


----------



## pcct

Thanks nimbec am so happy :) :) 
Glad to ur little one is still hangin on :D :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

I'M SOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my wish :) so glad the 13small turned to 15fat and juicy :) oh can't wait for egg collection now. 
gmz3- I think it is 3rounds of egg share but on a big positive note you will have the egg from your last cycle and then any spare if the next round is does not work. I don't think you should think that far ahead though stay positive and put all your energy and optimism into your next cycle. I know it's hard but look at me, this time last year there is NO way i would have thought i would be typing this pregnant. I was BBT charting and ovulated and had huge argument with OH about TTC and knew there was something wrong (long story) but hun what i'm trying to say is miracles do happen when we least expect them and i really do believe you will be a mammy again- Keep your chin up hun.xxx
Well girls thanks for the birthday wishes i had a lovely day- went for a meal with my mam and my girls then prom dress shopping for my youngest (3rd year in a row i have been prom dress shopping!!!) she has picked out a couple but that was just the start many more shops and dresses to see. Can't believe by the time my little man is here all my girls will have left school :( 
Well i'm viewing a house at 11am tomorrow so will let you know how it goes. xxx


----------



## pcct

Hehe thank u so so much hope you truly are a very special lady :hugs: am so freekin happy after today's scan really didn't think I'd get any more than 13 let alone them all grow bigger :shock: glad you have a lovely bday :hugs: it actually hasn't sunk in yetnthatnu r having a boy :haha: after having girls then ur little man due soon hehe
Tones of luck for house viewing :)


----------



## bettybee1

So glad your follies have grown hunnie !!!! Yopeeee !!!!!!! Are you having a 3day transfer or 5 ?? Xxx


----------



## pcct

Thanks Hun am so glad too still,can't believe it :) won't really know until we see what the embies r like but my clinic always tend to do 5dt blasts so hope I can get that :)


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone!

Looks like its been very quiet on here!

Pcct when is ec?? Can't wait to hear how it went/goes??

How is everyone else??

I havnt been on here for a few days as iv been really ill!! Tmi but iv lost a lot of blood!! A lot more than I did after last cycle I wasn't able to leave the house for 2 days as it was so heavy! Finally eased today just really sore now and an awful headache! x


----------



## nimbec

Aww g3 sorry you have been rough :( hopefully this means you will have a super super duper new lining for the next cycle :) 

Pcct any news? 

I'm on an emotional roller coaster I have very low fluid had my steroid jabs for baby's lungs yesterday & today as he maybe delivered next Thursday if fluid no better :( I'm hoping we can get to 36 weeks!! I'm resting!!


----------



## g3mz

Aww nimbec hope baby stays put a little longer for you!! Make the most of resting soon it will be all dirty nappies and night feeds!! :) you all ready for his arrival?? X


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, not been on much as been decorating every night.
G3mz I hope your ok now Hun, must be having a bad af due to all the hormones etc, fx it disappears quickly for you x

Pcct hope ec went well! Looking forward to your update ;) x

Nimbec, it sounds like your little one is determined to make an early appearance, hope your all ready x


----------



## pcct

Egg collection all done :)

Hey guys , well egg collection went well today. We got there, got everything sorted I even got magic cream on my hands :blush:
I went for the full sedation for my ec as soon as they put the mask on me I was gone...... woke up and was told they retrieved 11 eggs 6 for me 5 for my recipient. Headed home and went straight to bed I was soooo tired. I didn't wake up till 5.30pm and had 5 missed calls and a text from the clinic then another missed call at 6.30 I rang back and it was one of the doctors , asking how I was feeling ect , then he went on to tell me that while at ec something had happend..... He was calling to tell us that my recipients 5 eggs are all gone!!!! Due to a 'human error' there is a big meeting being held tomorrow morning with the hsfa business manager embryologist doctors and the person responsible! The doctor did say that in the 10 years he has never ever seen anything like this happen and will be investigated more! I ask if he could please call with more news as I would like to know why or how this has happened, if I was to hazard a guess I think maybe someone has knocked the tray over however he said our treatment will be going ahead as planned. Am so up set that this has happened to my the other lady she too has waited such a long time for this day and for all of her eggs to not even be giving a chance! 
I have spk to a few close friends that of course are devastated of what has happened but have said I need to now consentrate on my et ect . I guess there right , but doesn't help not feeling for the other couple. :cry:

Anyway Paul went out to get new candle bulbs for our lights as they have gone to pot, he came back with a new leather jacket and a crate of water for me to cheer me up he is such a little sweetie ( when he wants to be ) lol :cloud9:

So yeah we will receive our call tomorrow morning letting us know how many eggs have fertilised fxd little guys 

Would like to say thank you to all you wonderfully ladies for ur well wishes and support :hugs: :hugs: 

Ps this has just been copied from my journal :bush:


----------



## g3mz

Wow pcct congrats on the lovely eggs!! And so sorry to hear about your ladies! But as you said you must concentrate on yourself now you did all you could to help her after ec it was out of your hands! Everything crossed they all fertalise for you!! Can't wait to hear!! :) x


----------



## pcct

Thank you g3 
We have just got the call and ...... All 6 eggs have fertilised :wohoo:


----------



## nimbec

Yay pcct great news they have all fertilised :) so sorry about the clinic what a nightmare but I agree you just have to focus on you now!!! 

I'm mostly prepared for bubs arrival I'm completing my hospital bag today...it was done & then I've been using things out if it so it needs finally doing and not being touched lol!! 

Bumski sounds like nursery must be almost done? 

G3 hope you are feeling better soon!!


----------



## pcct

Thanks nimbec yeah our embryologist has told us he is nothing to do wit what happened yesterday and will solely consentrating on our eggs/embryos he's been there for 15 years and nothing like like has happened before :( such a shame for the other lady


----------



## Hope41more

Oh my god i have missed sooo much. 
Pcct- i never knew when you were having egg collection so just got a shock!!! wow i'm so glad ALL your eggs have fertilized :) 
I hope you don't mind me saying but i would be furious with the clinic!!! I would want to know were the other womans eggs were (well your eggs really) What if they have been mixed up with someone elses??? You could end up with children being born from this mix up and never knowing!!! I would not rest till i knew and would make an official complaint. That is sooo unprofessional. I hope they are at least waiving any fees they are charging you and hope the other woman gets a round free or reduced fees (poor woman, going through all the drugs, stress, excitement for nothing). 
Sorry if my posts upsets/offends you i'm just soooo furious myself!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcct

My thoughts exactly hope , hopefully I shall find out more once they have had a meeting ect but I have a weird feeling it has something to do with the medical student they had in I wouldn't say it was the clinics fault as they can't stress enough that nothing has ever happened like this before , despite what happened yesterday I still have full trust on them x


----------



## Hope41more

It does not matter that it has never happened before, that does not change the situation or make it any better!!! Concentrate on this cycle. Once it is done (so your not rocking the boat and stressing out) i would take the matter further- there governing body (then a proper investigation will be done) and if they don't find your eggs i would seek legal advice too. Hope you feeling great, had mad week so will talk better and tell you my news (house etc) later. xxx


----------



## pcct

I see where u r coming from there is a big meeting today with the hfea and mangers and doctors and the person responsible , the eggs where already split I already had my half and the other lady had her half , there is nothing I can really do as they were not my half :( but I k ow a full investagtion is taken place and I asked to be kept up to date as to how and why this has happened to my recipients eggs :(
Oh I can't wait to,hear your news :)


----------



## bettybee1

so glad you have 6 eggs!!!! woop hope they all fertilze you having icsi or just normal ivf ? 

sorry too hear about the other lady bless her, it sounds like a rare mistake tho :( 

x


----------



## pcct

Thanks Bettybee we just have ivf , they did say it was very Rare hope to here more news soon


----------



## bettybee1

Any news yet it's 5 already :D 

I wonder if they will give the recipient lady a free cycle or a cheaper one hmmm


----------



## Hope41more

pcct- they might not have been your half but they were your eggs you agreed to give them to another lady but in doing that they have a responsibility to keep you upto date with anything that happens ie tell you if she has gotton pregnant etc. I just hope they can give you some answers. My mind would always wonder otherwise. This is the type of story you see on the news- they will be in sooo much trouble. 
Now to the nice positive bit- I know you are only having one put back so will you freeze the others? whens transfer day? Oh i'm sooo excited for you- your going to be PUPO very soon :)


----------



## pcct

Yeah all I have been thinking exactly the same as u hope but the past day I have tried not to think about it as much as am so upset and have said to oh how angry I am the fact I grew all theses 11 eggs for 5 to be discarded despite the 5 not being personally or my self it the fact I was told and may I add was very up set on fri that there's a chance I may not have enough to share unless the follicles grow which as u know they did do - and for what ? One of us to actually not get giving a chance this cycle! 
Transfer day is tue :) and if the quality is good we shall hopfully freeze the rest :)


----------



## bettybee1

How many fertilzed hunnie :D xxxx


----------



## pcct

Aw didn't I post it yesterday bettybee? My head up my butt can't remember nothing :haha: all 6 eggs fertilised :)


----------



## Hope41more

All 6 fertilized betty :)

What time is your transfer tuesday? I agree just concentrate on this cycle and then i will help you kick their butt lol. Think the 2ww will kill me as much as you- exciting but too long. x

(you did post it yest betty must have missed the post and you beat me to it i type too slow!!)


----------



## pcct

Hope41more said:


> All 6 fertilized betty :)
> 
> What time is your transfer tuesday? I agree just concentrate on this cycle and then i will help you kick their butt lol. Think the 2ww will kill me as much as you- exciting but too long. x
> 
> (you did post it yest betty must have missed the post and you beat me to it i type too slow!!)

:haha: we havnt got a set time just yet , he said it is most likely to be in afternoon but will call Monday with a time :) yeah am not sure how am guna be in this 2ww :dohh: hoping it doesn't drag as much as much, but who am I kidding lol Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Aww wow yippee for all 6 that fab I must have missed ur post lol !!

Are you having 1 or 2 put back or haven't you decided xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah it is hard to keep up when the post is busy lol
We have always said just the one but our embryologist will chat with us regarding quality and take it from there :)


----------



## pcct

Ps... I hope tryandwish and school teacher are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah that's best too be open minded I said I would have 1 but I'd defiantly have 2 now I've found out more about everything .

Xx


----------



## g3mz

Hello ladies!! Hope everyone is ok??

Pcct will you get any updates on your embryos now before et? I'm so excited for you!!! I have everything crossed for you! :)

Well the last few days iv got my head around everything I think!! I had an upsetting day Friday I'm doing a support course to better understand my ds autism and the woman who runs it has really scared and upset me and the other parents as we are now all terrified of what the future holds for them!! So I went to see my friend who's a hairdresser and nearly 6 hours later after 2 hair strips and a lot of dye I walked out of there blonde! Well not quite the blonde I wanted but its a step in the right direction! So she cheered me up :)
Really looking forward to my follow up on the 5th now me and dh have talked a lot about what to do next and although when I got my bfn I wanted nothing more than to start again ASAP now iv calmed down I have realised my body's been through a lot 2 ivf cycles in less than a year maybe it needs a bit of a rest! Depending on the advice we get from the clinic of course we were thinking maybe try our frostie first on a natural cycle? Just to give me a break from all the drugs and although we know the chances are not high i know know that ivf is unpredictable and the number of embryos you have put back does not really increase your chances! I got the bfp first time after one egg and then bfn after having 2 so I guess if its ment to be its ment to be. So hopefully fet first then if that fails egg share again but at least my body will have had a break! We have waited this long waiting a bit longer won't kill us! We will get our bfp one day!

So how is everyone doing?? X


----------



## pcct

Aw g3 :hugs: getting ur hair done always cheers us a bit a little :) 
I will get a call tomorrow and they will give us a time , I actually prefer not getting a call if u get me! I was so anxious waiting on Friday morning but been calm all weekend known am not getting a call , and now tomorrow we r am nervous! Fxd our little embies are doing ok


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Just a quickie! Jackson came home yesterday! He will be six weeks old on Tuesday and is 36+3 corrected and now weighs 4lb5. He did really well though We did have a set back a couple of weeks ago. Nimbec I'm sorry to hear you might deliver early, though if its any comfort if baby does need some special care it wouldn't be for long-my experience of nicu and scbu has been very positive. In the almost .6 weeks Jackson was there we saw lots of babies and that gestation come and go very quickly! Best of luck x

G3 sorry to hear about bfn, I hope you find success with the frostie!!! X

Hi bumski! How I feelin? Ru team yellow? I can't imagine not having had a boy now Jackson is here!!


Pcct Goodluck for Et!! I've missed your whole cycle! X 

Hi


----------



## pcct

Hey school teacher glad u have popped in ad u have little Jackson home :) he seams do to be really really well :hugs:


----------



## Tryandwish

OMG I have missed so much! Just caught up on the last few pages so it was a big surprise to read your post schoolteacher. Congratulations :hugs: I will have to go back through the pages I've missed to catch up properly. Despite your little man arriving early at least he's home with you now.

pcct - Can't believe what your clinic have done. Hope the recipient is taking the clinic on with a legal case but for now your priority is your little embies :happydance: Good luck for your ET :flower:

g3mz - Sorry your cycle didn't give you your bfp. Hope your heavy AF is your body recovering from the IVF drugs and you'll have a success with your frostie :thumbup: and sound like the course you went on for your sons autism needs a new woman running it. Surely a support course shouldn't leave everyone frightened? 

nimbec - I've got everything crossed for you that your little one stays put until at least the 36 weeks. Hope your little one is giving you an easy time as one of my mates had low fluid and ended up with bruises all over her bump. Hope the resting works for you and the docs will be happy on thurs :hugs:

bumski - wow ur half way there already :thumbup: hope everything is going well for you :flower:

Hope - Have I really missed 18 weeks or do I not remember your bfp? (very possible - I been forgetting everything!) Hope everything is going well for you and I will be going back to catch up on what I've missed. Feeling movement yet?

Bettybee - Hi :hi: I don't know your story but will be starting my catch up session when I have posted this.

AFM - My mum is now all better and back to herself so no more extra jobs for me to help her out. I only have 5 weeks left at work (20 shifts to go not that I'm counting :blush:). While its only 4 shifts a week it leaves me knackered as my days off are taken up with collecting firewood, sorting animals, the usual indoor chores and trying to get some time to relax with my feet up. Think I might be starting to feel a bit of SPD but its only uncomfortable at the moment and I'll see midwife and consultant on March 7th so I'll see what they say. I'm getting to the point now of feeling impatient. I want to meet Smidge already but I'm loving being pregnant and feeling the movement and I already know I'm going to miss being pregnant but I want to meet Smidge now. :dohh: 

I've been really lucky and had a very easy pregnancy except for 3 times I have had painful trapped wind in my chest that ends in me vomiting all my dinner back up. I'm also struggling to gain weight. I was always around 57kgs. Went down to 55kgs through the IVF and early pregnancy and I'm now only 59kgs. My mum was the same when carrying me (she only gained 7lbs) and I was taken by C-section at 36 weeks due to her losing weight. I know it was 27 years ago and things have changed but hoping it doesn't go that way for me. So far the midwife keeps saying its fine (which happened to my mum until her consultant found out at 34 weeks and put her on hospital bedrest). I'm doing all I can to gain weight eating chocolate, biscuits and fry ups but my husband is watching my body lose weight while the bump keeps growing. Anyone got experience or heard of similar stories? Do the docs interfere? :shrug:

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

well what a lovely surprise it was to come on here and find out baby jackson is home with school teacher and a post from tryandwish! :)
good start to the day!!

school teacher bet your enjoying every min of being a mummy!! so chuffed for you my ds was in scbu for 6 weeks a very emotional time! sooo glad your now at home with him! :flower:

tryandwish welcome back! i lost alot of weight on dd in the first tri and was only a size 10 by the end of my pregnancy but as her measurements were ok on scan they were not concerned she was just a small baby born 41 weeks 6lb8oz, hope all goes well with your consultant!! not long left now you all ready?

nimbec is baby still staying comfy? :thumbup:

hope,bumski and bettybee how are you?

pcct have the clinic rang yet?? so excited for you :happydance:

hope i havnt missed anyone? x


----------



## pcct

Yeah just giving me time for tomorrow I don't wanna anything else I will find it all,out tomoz when oh is with me


----------



## Tryandwish

thanks g3mz :hugs: Hoping they will be happy with Smidge then 'coz so far he/she is growing right along the centre of their growth chart. (had scan Fri @ 30+3 to check right renal pelvis {it was fine} and they told me Smidge already weighs 3lbs12 :happydance:) here's my bump so far though hard to see how skinny I've gone wearing my loose work trousers.

I've caught up on a Nov and Dec posts and I just missed hope4 announcing her amazing BFP just a few posts after my last post (can't believe my last post was back in Nov!!!!:cry: Gotta get my act together!) Also I've read a couple of posts mentioning a meet sometime. I bet there's more about a meet I haven't read yet but I'm in a little village not far from Cardigan in the far north tip of Pembrokeshire but I'm happy driving to anywhere :hugs:

Back to more catch up reading for me :wacko:

:hugs2:
 



Attached Files:







bump 30wks.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pcct

Aw ur bump is beauiltful :cloud9:


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls- wow what a lovely surprise!!!
schoolteacher has jackson home i'm so pleased and enjoy your new bundle of fun!!!
Tryandwish- i'm so glad you have posted i was worried sick!!! Don't go away for that long again without telling us- PLEASE!!! I'm glad pregnancy is going well and your bump is gorgeous :) don't worry too much about the weight yet you never know you might start gaining more now you are in the 3rd tri. I gained weight more than i should have in the first tri due to the fact if i never ate constantly i was sick and it was also christmas but leveled off since then. I weighed myself at midwives today (asked as my scales have gone crazy and she said they won't weigh me agagin till 36wks) i would go on the weight when you got pregnant which by my calculation you have gained 8.8lb here is a link to a website i have been checking on https://www.calculator.net/pregnancy-weight-gain-calculator.html You put in your height and weight before pregnant and gives you an estimation week by week. I have gained 3kg (6.6lb) and i'm 18+5. I'm guessing by saying he/she you have decided to stay team yellow? i had private gender scan at 16wk and i'm having a little Boy :) will be nice to be a mammy to a boy after 3girls (though i had no preference after LTTTC).
Nimbec- Hope baby is staying put and your fluid levels have not dropped more.
gmz3- When do you plan on doing your cycle with your frostie? Hope the af pain etc has died down. Fingers crossed you get your BFP with your frostie. I also hope your feeling ok and everything is sorted with oh and step daughter.
bumski- how you doing have you bought anything etc for your little princess yet?
betty-how's things going with you anymore news?
pcct- Oh so excited for tomorrow!!! Have they given you any info on how your embryos are doing? what time is transfer? Fingers crossed everything has goes smoothly hun. xxx

Well i saw midwife this afternoon and he is doing great- heard his heartbeating strong :) My midwife is a grumpy so and so. She is so unfriendly her face would crack if she smiled!!! Looking forward to my 20wk scan wk wed (6th march) lets hope he gets the healthy thumbs up :) Well babys dad and i are speaking but it is early days and rocky ground. We sure need counselling if we have any chance to get through this and it has also had a such a negative effect on my girls (my middle one is furious we are even talking).


----------



## pcct

Fab news ur appt went well :) 18 weeks eeek where has the time gone! Woo hoo not long till ur 20 week scan, ! Nice to hear u r on speaking terms with the hubby hoping ur girls come round :hugs: 
They called today didn't wanna know lol I'll find out tomorrow as I have been relaxed all weekend and don't want to be stressing lol we have to be there for 8.15 am soo flipping exicted


----------



## bettybee1

ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk pcct !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you will get too see them put back in you then tmro you will be PUPO!!!:) !!!!

have you decided how many yet ??? :0 x


----------



## pcct

Hehehe am soooooooooo excited and u have got me even more excited with ur post :haha: 
We have always agreed one but will see what our embryologist says tomorrow as we don't no how many or what the qualitys are :)


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks pcct. Probably a good idea waiting till tomorrow coz it's not something you can control. Oh my you will be PUPO tomorrow :) it's strange how you wait soooo long then its seems to go by really quick (does it feel like that for you?) Just hope the 2ww goes by quick it felt like forever with gmz3. 
Oh i forgot to mention with last week being sooo crazy (kids off school, prom dress shopping-mon and sat, house hunting-tues, house valuations-thurs and fri, decking house-wed and thurs etc) - my best friend got me a Girls Aloud ticket for my birthday and our other friends birthday (day before mine) so the 3of us went to the opening night at newcastle arena on thursday. Was lovely but I have been paying for it since i have a bad back (car accident yrs ago) and even though we had seats everyone in the arena stood up so i had to stand in one spot for 2/3hrs :( That and decking my house for the valuation-Lifting furniture, putting things in loft and spring cleaning just topped it off and i'm still in agony :( 
The house i went to see last tues i REALLY want it only has 3bedrooms but it has a garage at the side so i can save up to extend above garage and build another 2small bedrooms- baby will have to stay in my room for a year or so. It's a lovely 3bed detached with plenty parking space if kids learn to drive and get cars etc. Problem is my house is not up for sale yet and the ex owners have moved out- they part exchanged house for a big 4bedroom new build so the new owners (Bellway homes) want it sold quickly so might have no chance :( 
My daughter finally picked her prom dress on sat she looks amazing in it i'm sooo Happy with her choice :)


----------



## Tryandwish

pcct - I'll be on my way to work and thinking of you at 8.15 :thumbup: I had 2 embies put back and only one managed to stick but one embryo was always ahead of the other. On our updates we were told A was 6 cell and B was 3 cell. Next day A was 8 cell and B was 5 cell and when they were transferred to me A was 10 plus cells and B was 8 cells so while we gave B the best chance we did expect to end with a singleton pregnancy. I know if I get to ET again I will always choose to have 2 embies but I'd also be very happy with twins. Also want to say that your chances are so great you'll get your bfp as I had 7 eggs after sharing and 6 of them were good enough quality to try ICSI but only 3 successfully fertilised and one never started dividing so we had just the 2 embies left but you had all 6 of your eggs fertilise so that already gives you such great chances of having strong grade A embie(s) for transferring. Not sure you need any but :hugs: and lots of luck :flower:

Hope4 - I'm hoping I won't be gone for so long again as I only have 5 weeks of work left. (I only work 8hr shifts but with travelling time {I rely on my father for a lift as he works next door} I'm sometimes out of the house for 12 hours a day and I get so tired.:sleep:).

I can't wait to finish work but we also have a new home coming (Iknow that sounds strange). I live on a small holding with my parents in the farm house and me and my husband are in a static caravan. The current van is too small for Smidge at only 10' x 30' and we have put a deposit down on a 12' x 38'. Its a palace compared to what we have now but our drive is long and twisty and the current van only just got down here so we have a lot of work to do on our drive with extending widths and cuttings trees and hedges to get the new van down here then we have set the new van up in position which again is going to take quite a while with us borrowing a neighbours tractor. Then we want to rip interior furniture out to put in our own, rip up carpets and paint walls before we move in. Still got so much to do before Smidge is here!
I'm already wanting to nest. Keep going to see Smidge's stuff which is piled in my old room in my parents house. Got ideas of stuff to make and do but need our new van and Smidge's room. Then on top of that we also need a new car by end of March as current one wont pass MOT 'coz someone rammed me up the ass while I was at traffic lights before xmas, damaged the car and gave me false details so now police can't trace the cow! Anyway enough of my stresses as this post has turned into an essay!

:hugs2:


----------



## Hope41more

Oh tryand wish looks like we were posting about our homes at the same time!!! I hope things go smoothly for you and you are here to stay :) so have you stayed team yellow??? Have you got any names picked yet? x
Oh pcct- to back up what tryand wish has said i think you have great chances of a BFP- with what she said and also the fact your problem is tubal. If infertility is JUST due to tubal factor then those people are the best candidates for IVF and have best success rates :)


----------



## pcct

Thanks girls sorry I can't reply fully as am on my phone! I like how positive u all make me feel :D 
Glad are all sorting your new homes out :) I hope if we get our bfp we can get a new house soon too as we only live in a 1 bedroom. 
Tryandwish I can't believe someone has the brass neck to give I wrong details bloody karma needs to pay theses sort of people a visit


----------



## Tryandwish

Yea we are team yellow though pretty certain its a boy just due to family history. My husband is one of 2 boys, my father in law is one of 2 boys, and my grandfather in law is one of 12 boys and one sister (one girl out of 13!?!) and my father in law's brother had 4 sons so it seems to just be all boys!
Names? We have 2 in mind for a boy. My husbands fave is Isadore though I hated it at first but it is now growing onnme and I haven't told him yet. (He has had dreams of having a son called Isadore since his 1989 bike accident made him almost infertile) and we are thinking of Caleb Corben (Caleb pronounced exactly as it is spelt and not Cayleb - if that makes sense.) I need to just choose a middle name for Isadore. Then for a girl we both like Seren Sapphire or my fave is Nyah though again we don't have a middle name for that one. (and I might change the spelling a bit to Nayah or Naiah to try and stop it being pronounced as Nia). Have you got any names picked out?


----------



## Tryandwish

I know pcct. I was too concerned with my head ache form the smack off the headrest and concentrating on bump (I was only 21 weeks) trying to feel any movement or pain that when the woman gave me the scrap bit of card she had scribbled her details on I didn't even check her number plate matched. She was driving a silver peugeot 206 and police said the number plate she gave me matched a freelander in Scotland! The address was false (House no.126 but the street ended on No.83.) and the mobile no she gave me belonged to a bloke who lives bout 40 miles south of me (the accident was near Cardiff) and he had no idea who the woman or the car was and he had only driven through where the accident was about 8 months ago. I only thought afterwards I should have kept her there and called the police to breathalyse her as it was Fri 21st Dec and she didnt see the red light! Gonna stop talking bout it now 'coz it winds me up that she could give false details but also the fact I didn't even check her no plate myself or call the police. Got myself checked at hospital though and everything was fine but that put me in more of a bad mood 'coz of waiting hours to see a doctor. 

Here I go with another long post! I'm catching up with what I've missed and I'm just on schoolteachers post when her waters broke. I'm getting there :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Going from ur bump Hun I think ir having a boy too :cloud9: 
Omg u have been doing a lot of reading Hun lol - I bet u don't go away this again .. Lol u were totally missed as u prob see reading back the thread lol


----------



## pcct

Hope41more said:


> Thanks pcct. Probably a good idea waiting till tomorrow coz it's not something you can control. Oh my you will be PUPO tomorrow :) it's strange how you wait soooo long then its seems to go by really quick (does it feel like that for you?) Just hope the 2ww goes by quick it felt like forever with gmz3. )

Yes Hun that's exactly how I feel I just can't believe it's actually here :shock: it has gone on so quick! am hoping the 2ww doesn't drag either!


----------



## Tryandwish

Yea pcct I have seen you all asking about me and schoolteacher quite regularly. Its very touching and kinda makes me feel bad that I was away for so long! :blush:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Aww no don't feel bad Hun :hugs: we all just got a bit worried, u had to have your time out and have plenty rest! Thes been days I just want to relax and not do anything after such busy and tiring days


----------



## Tryandwish

pcct - I'm just reading back at Jan 12th where u were knew someone who developed and itchy rash n docs said it was an allergic reaction but they wouldn't give her anything. 
It was me with the rash. Doc wouldnt give me anyting either so I resworted to A+E where they couldnt ignore me like the gp. I ended up being given Chlorphenamine 4mg and it cleared up completely within days and helped the itch within hours. Prob too late to be of any help now tho!:dohh:

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

p.s I was also taking half the dose that the box recommended due to the pregnancy and I was only 8 wks at the time.

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

pcct said:


> Thes been days I just want to relax and not do anything after such busy and tiring days

.....and I hope you do just relax and leave your oh do everything :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Hehe yeah she's now 20 weeks so seams like maybe round about the same time in pregnancy you both had the rash - my best friend had it too at 10 weeks! 
I feel relaxed in my self but fin it very had to either lie in bed or sofa and do nothing like on ec and the day after I sort of over did it am now am thinking that this is prob why I feel so drained :dohh: well time to rest up now after today!


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkk today is the day yippee!!! :D !!!!!


----------



## Hope41more

Oh pcct- i'm waiting very impatiently for an update!!! Hope all has gone well and your one happy little PUPO girl :) Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## nimbec

Just a quicki to say hi to everyone and wish pcct good luck for today. I'm not too good (low fluid & extreemly painful) being monitored closely and seeing consultant tomorrow who will make the decision of when bubs will come out! :) 

I will catch up & update when I'm feeling a bit more human!! 

Good to see you back school teacher & Tryandwish


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies thank u all so much for ur well wishes again.... Am one happy girl and wanted to let u all know am officially PUPO with one beautiful 4aa grade blast!!! I will up load a pic later as am Off to catch some sleep. 

We had 4 embies left 2 at top grade 4aa and 2 3bb and we have 3 frosties :dance: the other 2 one had fragmented and braking up the other one wasn't grown very fast but we r both very happy with what we have got :) the nurses where amazing said I had done brilliant since sims and all my eggs and the grade of my embies . When we where walking into the room my nurse said she has just been to seen our embryo and it looks beauiltful , Paul said did it look like him , she laughed and said nope it looks just like its mummy :cloud9: that warmed my heart! 
The experience of the whole transfer I would was a little bit emotional, and now the 2ww begins ........


----------



## g3mz

Congrats on being PUPO pcct!!! And congrats on your frosties!! Hope the tww goes quickly for you!! :happydance:

Big hugs for you nimbec :hugs: rest up now you will soon be meeting your little boy!! You must be so excited :happydance: 

Just a quick one as I'm on my phone will post again later x


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkk on being PuPo glad it's was a nice experience !!! 

Fantastic grade on embie now fix the little one snuggles in there deep !!!!!:D !!!!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Hope41more

Ah that's amazing hun :) Glad your off to get some sleep- let your little one snuggle in :) 
Oh i sure hope this 2ww is a quick one you and me!!! :) 
Nimbec- I'm thinking of both you and your little boy. Are you all prepared for his arrival? have you picked a name yet? 
gmz3- i have noticed your follow up is 5th march- when do you think you will have your frostie put back? 
Hope everyone else is well. xxx


----------



## g3mz

We won't really know until our follow up next week and of course we will do whatever the clinic advises. But I'm hoping we can do a natural fet with my next cycle in march (thats hoping it shows up on time after all the meds! :wacko:) if they think its ok, then if it doesn't work as it will be natural I should be able to start BCP for egg share cycle in April! And hopefully they won't keep me on it as long this time, 2months I took it for last time as Xmas got in the way :growlmad: and I get awful headaches on it so hopefully it will all move a bit faster this time if fet fails. 
I worked out earlier with consultations,tests,tese and icsi's so far we have spent £2,995! Really hope we get our Bfp soon!

Hope everyone is well ladies :flower: x


----------



## bettybee1

Urghhhh it's jut so expensive hunnie isn't it :( !!! I've just paid nearly 2000 too my clinic for my iui package :( !!! Hate that the money has just gone and might not even get BFp 


My clinic are finally booking my counselling session on Thursday so hopefully they will have a match for me soon !! :) 



Gmz - when your ivf fails on egg share do you have too wait too be rematched again ??? Xx


----------



## g3mz

Really hope your iui works for you Betty so you don't need to egg share! But it's good that your moving along with counselling etc as a back up plan! :)

I changed clinics between my cycles but I should think you would have to be re matched as your recipient may not do another cycle as soon as you with it costing them so much! And they may not feel ready everyone is different.

I'm not even sure if I was matched or if my eggs were frozen this time as my clinic freezes if they don't have a matching recipient waiting but I didn't ask as last time when I found out my lady had a bfn I felt upset for her!! And I don't feel ready to find out just yet! x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh gmz3 i did not realise you had spent so much, thought most of the costs were taken care of with egg share- guess its the tese and icsi that has cost the most? Some clinics ie lister and gcm (in cardiff think that was the name) straight forward egg share (not inc icsi etc) was completly free inc consultantation. 
Also I know with the clinics i contacted you get paired up with a match then the recipient goes to the bottom of the list as to make it fair for everyone as some have long waiting lists. It must be awful if you are a recipient get a BFN and not knowing when you might get another try :( 
Opps will add later late for cinema. xxx


----------



## g3mz

Do you mean crgw in Cardiff? That's my clinic and the consultation was free but we had to pay £500 for our egg share bloods but its gets refunded to you when you egg share we have spent £1,700 in crgw 1,000 tese and 700 icsi the rest of it was from the last clinic we paid 325 there just for our initial consultation! Crazy! 

When is your iui Betty?? :)

How are you finding the tww pcct? X


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies well I will be a mummy next Thursday :) 7th march - it was very nearly tomorrow but they decided another week would be ok :) :) I'm very nervous but also excited to meet my lil boy! I so hope he is ok and doesn't need to go to scbu!!!! I still have low fluid but the spinal problem I have is causing so much pain I couldn't last much longer - I feel guilty tho as if I've let him down already :( 

How is everyone? Hope all is ok? (((Hugs))) to all!!


----------



## pcct

Hey g3 were the same we have spend so much money oh added everything the week and were almost at 3k too I don't mind tho all tho we don't have 3k to splash at once so doing it in bits n bobs was ok lol - am finding the 2ww so easy it's really not bothering me (yet) I think come next week I might be 
Aw nimbec not long till u met ur little boy :) so exciting


----------



## bettybee1

Awww nimbec exiting stuff !!!! Woop woop !!! 

Gmz - am having it get I get my surge so that will be anywhere bettween cd12-cd22 lol !!!! Normally with meds I ov around cd16 so we will see lol taking my 1st lot of clomid tonight :( hate this stuff !!! I already have a headache lol !!!


----------



## wann

I am egg sharing this month. 
Am almost done with my injections, may b will be ready for egg collection on tuesday coming week


----------



## nimbec

Ugh Betty I feel your pain its horrid stuff it made me seriously emotional as well as headaches from hell! Good luck and fx it works this time! How many clomid rounds have u done? 

Hi wann and welcome!! Good luck for egg collection. Is this your first time egg sharing?


----------



## bettybee1

I have only done 1 round back in june !!! Lol its my 1st time on 100mg and getting a us on the 8th too see follie / s ....

I got preg with my daughter on 50mg clomid 1st round:D 

But since then my hubby had an accident in afgan and he balls got crushed so now he has bad morph !! So we will see :)


----------



## nimbec

Ugh the one round is enough its horrid stuff I really feel for you I did 5 or 6 rounds (can't remember) fx it works for you!! Sorry to hear about oh's accident :( they Gould select the best swimmers when they wash the sperm so fx for you!! Exciting to see the follies...hopefully there will be a few good ones!!


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah that's why we need it do they only insert the 'normal' sperm .. Urgh 6cycles blah! I just hope it bloody works now am such an impatient person which doesn't help !! X


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, so much is happening on here a lot been happening over the last few days so it's been hard to get on, will explain in a min.

Pcct yay for being pupo! Your embie sounds great, I had a 4bb and a 4bc transferred so yours is even better, iv heard so many bfps come from a great grade like that, hope the tww is treating you well, do you think you will hold out until OTD? X

G3mz I really hope they let you do your FET this next cycle, you have waited so long for this, will be keeping an eye out for when you have had your follow up x

Tryandwish it's so nice to see you back Hun, glad all seems well, your getting close now ;) did you find out what your having? X

Schoolteacher I think iv missed your recent post but hope both you and Jackson are doing well, will re read through and see what you wrote x

Nimbec, wow! Not long now until you meet your baby, I'm sure he will be very ready to be born, don't feel like you have let him down in any way Hun he may be ready to be here and poss more cozy in his mummy's arms x

Hope, I hope your little boy is doing well and treating you well :) has your bump started now? X

Betty that's great news you have started your iui cycle! How exciting! What day is your scan to check your follies? Lots of luck for this cycle x

Hi wann, gl to you, you will have to keep us informed how you get on.

Hope iv not missed anyone

AFM I had my anomaly scan this week and me dh and dd went along all happy and excited as you would. I could not see the screen and she seemed to be scanning one area for approx 20 mins and then said baby is being awkward so can I go and walk around. When we were called back in my baby's spine was on the screen and she carried on with the scan in silence which is quite worrying!
She quickly took a rubbish pic and said there is no charge as she has found an abnormality on the spine!!! WTF????
Instantly I welled up but didn't want to cry as I didn't know what this meant, she said she has already made an app on mon to see a specialist, she said it's not an obvious spina bifida and to not worry over it! Yeah right! She quickly ushered us out before we got over the shock to ask questions.

So we came away head Fu***d! What's up with my baby? Is it bad? Will she walk? Will she be deformed? Will she be different to other kids? My head ran away with it but no matter what the outcome we will protect her and love her.
So after all the 'not stressing' we did mil said she will pay for a private detailed anomaly scan. We had it done today and after about 20 mins of scanning the spine the sonographer has found a misalignment of a vertabre (think I Spelt that right)
We don't know what this means until Monday but baby is extremely active and no major signs of curves or spina bifida so we are clinging onto it being something minor not major, I just wish it was me not my little girl.

She also flicked onto 4d and we saw the most perfect little face which melted my heart, I will upload a pic this weekend, she's so precious and I feel so protective of her now. Will update more when I know. Sorry for the essay lol xx


----------



## Hope41more

Ah bumski my thoughts are with you- fingers crossed it is something minor and she will be fine. I hope Monday comes quickly for you and you get the answers you need and deserve hun. x
I cannot believe the way that sonographer treat you- bless you must have been fuming when the shock wore off. She does not sound like a caring person and she should be in that line of work!! My best friend had her 20wk scan and was told her baby had a bad heart defect, she went for a more detailed/specialist scan which showed baby was fine (he was 1yr on new years eve and is perfect) She was not treat brilliantly either. I think when they give you news like that they should get you to go for a walk for 20/30mins so you can gather your thoughts then get a consultant to see you to answer any immediate questions. I don't think its right sending anyone home even for a few days without speaking to a more superior member of staff. My 20wk scan is on wed and they are already doing extra checks with my first having a cleft palate but i'm worried sick now :( Baby is very active and bump grew over night when i turned 19wks- It moved higher up literally over night!! Pregnancy still is not sinking in think i have accepted the fact it might not till he is here. 
pcct- Hope your well and enjoying your time off.
Nimbec- Oh baby is nearly here :) are you nervous/excited? 
gmz3-Hope your well and looking forward to the next part of your journey. 
betty- so are you having 6rounds of iui then moving on to egg share if that is not successful???
schoolteacher-would be lovely if you could post a pic of Jackson would be great to meet him :) 
Tryandwish- When are you expecting your new home?
wann- welcome to the group- lovely ladies on here who will support you well. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## pcct

Aw bumski I hope everything is going to be ok :hugs: i totally agree with hope she shouldn't be in that line of work, and the exact,story u have just told hope my friend went for 17 week gender scan and was told her baby had an ectopic heart beat , showed no care or nothing!! Left crying and no answers. She had to,ring her own midwife and get checked out!


----------



## g3mz

big hugs bumski :hugs: i know how much of a shock it can be......when they found fluid on katies brain at my 20wk scan so much went through my mind and i also felt extra protective of her! but i cant believe they are going to let you wait until monday to be seen! or on a more positive note maybe they are not too concerned over it and thats why? i hope you and your little princess are ok and i cant wait to see the pic!!

nimbec are you all ready? you have done so well to hold on until now soon your pain will ease and you will have your baby boy in your arms! :cloud9:

pcct how you feeling??

iv had a bad few days with my boy autism can be a blessing and sometimes a curse!:wacko: 
emotionally drained but excited for our follow up on tuesday :happydance: im on a diet as i weighed this week and im heavier now than i was on my pregnancys :blush: i blame all the ivf meds! so i want to loose a little before our next round but its killing me i gotta say i love eating lol 

hope everyone is well x


----------



## wann

hi there,

m going in for egg colection on tuesday, so i am taking the trigger shot on sunday night

praying all goes well and there are enough good quality eggs for me nd my recipient :)

good luck 2 each one of u here...
my heart goes out to each one of u


----------



## pcct

Hey wan welcome to the thread and lots of luck for ec :)


----------



## g3mz

good luck wann for egg collection!! how many follies do you have? is this your first ivf cycle? x


----------



## bumski

Thanks you guys, it means a lot being able to come on here and talk all the way through all this as only close family knows about the scans this week, I just want to keep her business private until we know what's what.

G3mz, I blame Xmas a lot for weight gain, I too have piled on the pounds and trust me it's not baby weight, it's pure love for food lol. I'm scared to think what I will look like after iv had baby and I have no excuse lol. Hope your little boy is ok x

Wann that's great news about ec! I bet your getting excited now, I'm sure you will have plenty of good eggs to go around ;) x

Pcct how you feeling Hun? Are you still taking it in your stride or has it started consuming you yet? X

Hope, that's great your bump is here! I keep getting told I don't look pregnant :( but I wear a lot of layers for work as I'm always cold, think my arse has grown more than my belly lol hope your scan goes great Hun! Not long now until you see him again :) x

Hope everyone else is doing well x

Afm I'm just enjoying feeling baby kick and taking it as a great sign she is so active, what will be will be as long as she's happy x


----------



## pcct

Erm today it all crossed my mind about testing but I k ow its very early and I wouldn't want to test early anyway lol but got a feeling come tue I will be dying to test Eekkk I really want to leave it till the 10th tho :shrug:


----------



## pcct

Morning peeps :) 
I tested last night and AM PREGNANT!!! :bfp: :bfp:
:wohoo: :wohoo:
I know otd isn't until the 12th but I will be testing every other day all next week too :)
Words just can't not explain how we r feeling!!! 
I have my announcement and pics of my test on my journal if any of u fancy having a peek!
All so thanks so much for all ur support and kind words since I have been on this thread with u all - its such a tough journey to be on :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

OMG pcct that's amazing!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you :) :) :) :) :) how many days past transfer re you? Xxx

Hi everyone sorry I've been quiet I'm fighting a bloody awful cold grrrrr!! It best go before bubs arrives! 

Bumski in so sorry I missed your post and so sorry you have to go through this :( fx all will be fine I can't believe how awful they where to you! How inconsiderate!! We are all here for you.


----------



## pcct

Thanks nimbec :)) am 4dp5dt I took the test at 11pm last night and transfer was very early morning so i guess I was almost 5dp! 
Hope ur cold goes soon :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats pcct !!!! Omg congrats !!!!!! 


Bumski - very sorry about the scan hope everything goes ok lots of ((((hugs)))))


Afm - clomid is my worst nightmare am crying all the time wtf last tablets tonight !!!! X


----------



## pcct

Thanks bettybee :D 
Sorry to hear ur being upset :hugs: :hugs: what happens now after ur last tablet?
Hi bumski hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Aww Bettybee I remember that feeling well :( I did it for 5-6 months now u know why I said its a miracle my oh stayed with me lol the up side is that the more it affects you hopefully the more it is working!! Fx for you - I remember one day crying because the postman had put the letters through the door and one was marked fragile and it 'could' have broken well I went beserk!! So it's completely normal! ((Hugs))


----------



## wann

g3mz said:


> good luck wann for egg collection!! how many follies do you have? is this your first ivf cycle? x

thanks honey :) 
well i hav 2 over 18
3 over 16
4 over 14
nd many over 12


----------



## pcct

Fab number of follices u he going wan :)


----------



## bettybee1

I just wait till Friday when I have my follie scan then as soon as I surge I go for the iui :/ xxzx


----------



## pcct

Ahhh how exciting Hun hope this week goes in quick for u :hugs: X


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hunnie :D I just hope 1 of them work ....... The ivf process is so long :/ ! But look at you it's worth every minute :D !!!!! X


----------



## pcct

I have everything crossed for u!!! The ivf is long we would have been 3 year wait if I hadn't known about egg share and that's almost 1 year ago now since we started the ivf. It all feels like a distant memory we r so happy!! It's very overwhelming too. To think in a few weeks we might be bump buddies !! Eeekk


----------



## bumski

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyy gooddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!! PCCT!!!!!!!!
That's absolutely bloody amazing!!!!! I'm off over to your journal now for a nosey, I'm so so so over the moon for you both! Wow I'm so excited you must be beyond ecstatic xx


----------



## g3mz

OMG!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS PCCT :happydance: :dance::wohoo::wohoo: amazing news!! so so hapy for you!! going to take a peek at your journel in a min!!

bumski, good luck for seeing the specialist 2moro will be thinking of you :flower:

nimbec 3 more sleeps until you meet your little boy wow your pregnancy has gone so quick!!

good luck wann for egg collection!:thumbup:

and goodluck betty for your iui! hopefully we will hear about your bfp soon!!

hope everyone is ok??

well im just waiting patiently until tuesday for follow up :coffee: x


----------



## Hope41more

BFP BFP BFP - OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So my birthday wish really did come true I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU PCCT :) :) :)
You girls sure know how to surprise me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will have to find your journal.... back in a bit. xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you all, I do no a couple of you from another thread too! 

Congratulations to all the bfps do you mind me asking ladies: 

How many eggs collected, shared, fertilised, replaced and for those with bfp how many dpt did u get bfp? 

I had ec on Saturday, got 23 eggs ep 11 9 were injected and 7 fertilised x


----------



## Hope41more

Bumski- I will be thinking of you today. I hope you get some positive news for you, your family and your little girl :) 
You have been in my thoughts since I found out, ended up in a state about it on fri. Could not stop thinking about you and the emotions you must be feeling. Also has made me petrified about my scan on wed. 
Take care hun. <3 xxx <3


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls, was in rush when posted this morning. Kids, breakfast, school etc.
kazza- When is egg transfer and how many will you be transfering???
I was wanting to egg share (long story) but ended up with a surprise BFP 6wks after surgery. surgery was to unblock my tubes but when consultant went in she did not even try. They were so badly damaged, blocked both ends, twisted, pulled away from ovaries and suck to pelvic wall. I was told only way to conceive was IVF. 
I'm still in shock and consultant is baffled to how I got pregnant. 
gmz3- Hope you get the go ahead tomorrow so you can put your frostie back asap.
nimbec- Oh not long now till you meet you little boy :) How you feeling? excited, nervous etc. 
Wann- Good luck for egg collection.
betty- Good luck with iui- you having 6rounds before you move onto egg sharing???
schoolteacher-hope your enjoying being a mammy and jackson is thriving.
Tryandwish-how's the move etc going? 

Well so far my baby's dad has started to come round (thank god!) he has treat me so bad i'm not counting my chickens not even a head lol. 
He bought baby a few items bottles, blankets etc on fri while we were out (without me asking!) Then yest he turned up with a mcdonalds breakfast and a mothers day card!! (he got date wrong!) it said 'just in case i'm early like my dad' (he's always very early for everything and i'm either on time or few mins late!) Love *Harry* and my 3ugly sisters. 
Was also our Anniversary- 12years together and inside the card was my engagement ring (gave it back to him during his nasty spell!!!) whole thing was So sweet and not like him at all!!!!!!!! You could knock me down with a feather but like i said i'm not building my hopes up who knows what the future holds. I have my head screwed on and will carry on and make plans like a single mother till he proves himself (will take a LONG TIME, i'm 36yr and not nieve)

*babys is not getting called Harry (he calls him that to wind me up as I like Harrison and he knows i don't like Harry)*


----------



## pcct

Aww hope how bloody sweet of ur hubby :cloud9: so glad things r going ok :) hopefully in time u can get back on track one step at a time ect - of course defo not forgotting what he put u thru at the beginning of ur bfp :hugs: I really do hope and pray u can be happy again! 
Yay g3 hope you get the go ahead tomorrow will be thinking of u :) 
Good luck for ur egg collection wan :) 

Hey kazza - for our egg share we got 11 eggs 6 for me and 5 for recipient all our 6 fertilised and we done a 5 day transfer we had 4 top grade embryos by day 5 , we transferred 1 and have 3 frosties ... Good luck for your cycle :hugs:


----------



## wann

Congratulations honey :)


----------



## pcct

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## bumski

Thanks everyone. Had my scan today and the dr said baby has a very small extra piece in her spine which can cause scoliosis (think I Spelt that right) her spine is perfectly straight at the mo but she can end up with a curved spine! Apparently it's just one of those things and we are lucky it was seen as it's so subtle.
I have another scan at 28 weeks to see how it's developing and then she will be x-rayed after she is born.
I'm absolutely gutted for her as I, like every mum just wants my baby to be ok but in the great scheme of things it's not that bad. The Drs not worried so I am determined to follow her lead. There is every chance she can go through life without it even being noticed or she could need surgery but there is no way of knowing at this stage.

Hope, try not to worry about your scan Hun, just look forward to seeing your baby and soak up every second! I am blessed for my little girl to be as healthy as she is and one little blip won't get me down. I'm sure all will go perfectly Hun and it's a lot more common for all to be well. Thankyou for your kind words it means a lot x

Nimbec I can't believe your so close to being a mummy it's all exciting, how are you feeling? X

Pcct has it started to sink in yet Hun? I'm still buzzing for you x

G3mz I hope your app goes well, I'm keeping everything crossed you can start your FET ASAP x

Betty not long now until your folkie count! Can't wait to see how your getting on x

Wann hope your well Hun, when's et? ( sorry if I missed that) x

Kazzab I can remember you from a while back, hope your well, sounds like you have a great number of embryos 
I had 32 eggs, 16 each, 8 fertilised and only 2 made it to freeze as had OHSS do had to do a FET 3 months later x


----------



## pcct

Aww bumski glad ur baby girl is ok :hugs: and of the dr isn't overly worried then that's a great sign :) 
Its staring to sink it more each day Eekkk :)


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Sorry to hear your news bumski! I'm sure with you by her side she will be just fine! You an aged lots of eggs, what were your ohss symptoms, i think I'm suffering with a touch of ohss. Frightened to say anything in case they don't let me transfer! Transfer provisionally booked for tomorrow but hoping to push onto Thursday ! 

Hope41more wow your miracle story is amazing! Just shows anything can happen! 

Congratulations pcct!! Amazing news!


----------



## pcct

Thanks Hun . I was feeling really sick at times just after ec and on day of transfer I did mention it and got them to check there was no fluid in my ovarys I was scared to say as well In case I couldn't get my transfer but to be honest it's better to make sure everything is ok :)


----------



## kazzab25

Yeah I no your right! But scared :(


----------



## pcct

Yeah it's very scary but am sure everything will be alright :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls,
Bumski-I'm glad you got positive news and fingers crossed this will not cause her any problems and she won't need surgery. Sounds like the person you saw was nice, reasuring and caring which is just what you need. 
Gmz3-Hope you get the news you want to hear today, thinking of you.
nimbec- Hope you manage to see all our well wishes before you have your son- Oh it's exciting!!!
Hoping all you ladies who are going through the TTC process follow us soon and get you BFP :)


----------



## bettybee1

hope- am only having 3 rounds i think i may even have less depends on how i feel if the 1st one fails ill probs just wanna focus on ivf but we will see xxx

bumski- so glad your baby girl is okay :) what a relif its not spinabifda or anything still upsetting but not life threating sso thats fab :) xxxxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all a very quick update from me I'm in hospital with contractions eeeek hoping they will stop as no scbu bed and I will be transferred to miles away :( they have slowed so hoping will go away and I can go as normal tomorrow for my pre section appt :) there is a chance that if still no beds then I will be delayed until next tue to have him which I would prefer as its 37 weeks but I fear he & consultant may have other ideas lol! 

Bumski so pleased your Lo is ok!! My friends dad works and specialises with scoliosis in children and they really do cope perfectly. Even if she needs surgery she should be completely able to live normally (((hugs))) and fx for you!!

G3 thinking of you fx invthe news 

Bettybee It's so hard to know what's best. In the end I went straight to IVF as doc said it had much better chances for me with my condition & I was so desperate for my bfp so I understand u not wanting to do many rounds :) incidentally I was pregnant at my first IVF appt and got my positive b4 I went for first proper consultation - consultant was amazed!! So that's 2 onus that have beaten the odds and baffled the consultants hehe 

Hope everyone is ok, sorry I haven't replied to all of you I will read the thread again shortly reception isn't too good here it's at snails pace! 

Thanks for all the well wishes I will keep you all informed x


----------



## Hope41more

Nimbec- He is adament he wants to make an early appearance isnt he!!!! 
I hope they find you a bed. Will they do an emergancy section if he is adament of an early appearance or would they even consider allowing you to have a natural birth with your condition? 
I hope everything works out for the best for you and your little boy- Thinking of you :)


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hope :) no I have to have a c section 100% not allowd natural :( it's worse now there isn't any beds (special care for baby) that are less than 3 hrs away ....he needs to stay put!!!!!!


----------



## Hope41more

I thought you could def not have a natural birth. So if you have your scheduled CSection tomorrow is there no room for baby still??? 
Oh i hope you don't have to travel 3hrs, that is super crazy and does not sound safe if you are having contrations. Fingers crossed for you hun. xxx


----------



## bumski

Kazza I had a stupidly high AMH (85) so that's why I produced so many eggs, as I have pcos but I don't think there were too many good ones as only half of mine fertilised.
I was very bloated after ec but I also couldn't trigger with the normal stuff, not sure what it was now but luckily they gave me another drug to trigger with which wouldn't make me so ill, they told me if they didn't have this new drug they would have cancelled my treatment at that point!
When I went in for ec I had fluid in my abdomen so the decision to cancel transfer was made then but in all honesty I felt fine and was gutted I had to wait another 3 months.
They know what they are doing and I'm sure they will pick up on OHSS if you have it, so if they say nothing I would take that as all is well. Lots of luck for your transfer, are you having 1 or 2 put back?
Sounds like you have really been through the mill so far so keeping everything crossed for your bfp x


----------



## bumski

Oh wow nimbec I hope all is ok and your not worrying too much about the beds. Fx they get it sorted ASAP so you can both stay where you are. Hope those contractions aren't too painful yet and your comfortable while waiting. He is one very eager little boy :)
Lots and lots of luck for your birth Hun (just in case he is here soon) hope it's as painless as poss for you, will be thinking of you x

G3mz how did you get on today? I hope they have given you some positive news about your next go x

Hope, how are things going with OH now? I'm glad he is coming round so he can support you, how's baby treating you? X

Betty not long now until your scan! X

Pcct, how's pregnancy treating you? Any Ricky symptoms yet? X


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks bumski, our advice has really helped, I feel fine in myself just really bloated and achy! I hope they are happy to rocked with transfer! Very lucky you had that drug! 

We had a call today to confirm all 7 looking good, doing five day transfer on Friday! 

Nimbec good luck Hun, how you can holdout a bit longer!


----------



## Hope41more

Nimbec- How you doing any news? 
kazza- Good luck with your transfer fri.
gmz3- how did your appointment go?
bumski-things are still good with me and oh but only time will tell (expecting at least a few more bumps!) How's you? 
My 20wk scan today. Have woke up with a headache :( instead of looking forward to it i'm worried sick!!! 
Well my girls have been laughing at me trying to show off my bump. I keep getting told it just looks like I have eaten a big meal and I just look podgie and to put it away!!! realised they must me right when I told a few people the last few days, they looked shocked. Hilarious how people's immediate response is to look straight at my belly, all in the same way too- a fast, quick peek!!! Well i have woke this morning to a mound on my belly, he has moved from my bottom right (always likes to cuddle in there) to right accross my belly button!!! Oh its weird and looks so big. Might be able to show him off now :) 
My scan is at 340pm so will let you know how it goes. x


----------



## bumski

Just a quickie to wish you a wonderful day today hope! Sounds like your little man is getting ready to show off to you ;) x

Kazza that's fantastic news about your embies! Sounds like they are very strong! X

Nimbec I hope your well Hun, thinking of you x


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone good luck for today nimbec :hugs:
G3 how did u get on at ur follow up yesterday? 
No pregnancy symtoms just still have the sore boobs little cramping.
Hi to everyone hope u r all doing good :)


----------



## wann

A quick update girls.

the EC went on fine ystrdy....got 20 eggs half of which go to my recipent.

The doc said , i had mild OHSS nd that if the symptoms increased, the ET will hav to pe postponed.....bt i m hopeful...have been prescribed cabergoline for 8 dys.... but i feel alright, no severe pains or bloating, i m goona stick 2 drinking lots of water n milk n eating lots of fruits nd vegetables

waiting for that call from the embryologist 2day.


----------



## pcct

Fab number wan :) fxd et can still go ahead :)


----------



## wann

hi gals, got d call frm d embryologist

out of 10 eggs only 3 hav fertilized...hav been called on friday for ET

m worried


----------



## g3mz

hi ladies! hope you are all well!!

wann dont be worried it only takes 1! :thumbup: will you be having 1 or 2 put back?

iv only had a quick look through am i right in saying wann and kazza r both having et friday?? be nice for you ladies to be on the tww together! kazza are you having one or 2 put back?

bumski to glad to hear you had positive news from the specialist :)


nimbec any news on if they need to move you? oooooooooooooooo not long now :happydance:

hope goodluck for your scan, relax and enjoy every minute of it and so happy to hear you and oh are getting on and that hes making the effort! better late than never :winkwink: men ay!

pcct has it sunk in yet! bet your still on :cloud9:

betty not long until your scan :thumbup:

gosh this week is busy on here! 

afm we had follow up yesterday and we have a 4AA frostie :cold: and will be doing natural FET with cyclogest support on my next cycle so around begining of next month!!:happydance:
i need to ring the clinic when af arrives they will book me a scan for day 10 send me home with ovulation tests let them know when its positive and they will tell me when to go in for transfer!
i felt so many emotions yesterday! happy,scared,excited,nervous,overwhelmed! :wacko:
its strange to think i will be on the tww again so soon after our bfn! it terrifies me how i will feel if we get another bfn so soon after the last (i know it sounds weird as thats all i had was bfn month after month for along time!! but its different with ivf if you get me?)
hope af shows up on time as that would make my tww the 2 weeks that the kids will be home for easter holidays! so we could all spend time as a family time should pass quicker! x


----------



## pcct

Yay g3 top grade embie :dance: so excited for u :yipee:
Sorry hope I forgot u have your scan today good luck Hun 

Erm it's sort of sinking in bit by bit lol


----------



## kazzab25

G3 great news about your embie! 

Keep that chin up wann quality over quantity! 

Et is tomorrow for me!!! Well nervous!!


----------



## bumski

Dont you hate it when you write a post out and it deletes itself lol

wann, dont worry about the number of embies that havnt fertilised, like g3mz said, you only need one, concentrate on the good ones and try and keep yourself as stress free as poss, i ended up with 2 embies after all the eggs i had and one of those is this little baby im carrying now :) x

g3mz thats fantastic news, im so glad they are not making you wait again, FET may be just what you need as its so much less stress on your body, i was on a FET thread when going through it and not sure on exact numbers but i would say a good 80-90% was successful, the odds are a lot better than clinics tell you x

pcct iv had a look at your recent test its looking great! im so so pleased this is happening for you, enjoy every minute hun x

hope, i bet youve had an amazing day today, i hope your little boy was showing off for you today and you got some good pics of him x

betty, how are you feeling not long until your follie count now x

hope everyone else is well, its a busy week on here, from ETs to poss births, scans, bfps and apps! wow!
going to finally upload babys 4d pics as im on the laptop :)


----------



## bumski

kazza thats brill news!
looks like our next bfp is not far away now!!! ;

Heres our precious little girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







carly smith_100.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









carly smith_101.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4









carly smith_102.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6









carly smith_103.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bettybee1

Hey bumski - awwww your baby is a cutey you have some good photos there I had a 3d at 23week my photos were rubbish !!!!!lol 


Yep am exited too see if my follies have grown !!!! I had a scan onnmonday whoh showed my lining too be triple lined and 5mm And I had all my small follicles at 3mm and had 2 at 8mm on my right & 1 8mm & 7mm on my left so hopefully out them 4 bigger one at least 2 will mature !!!! :D


----------



## g3mz

Awwwwwwww she's sooo cute bumski!! :) x

The clinic were very positive about our frostie she said frozen is just as good as fresh! I was worried about it not thawing but they have only had 1 egg not survive thawing in the last 3 years and told me not to worry! 
So much more relaxed this time with no drugs and no ec I can't wait!! Hope af shows on time!!! x


----------



## kazzab25

Bumski!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcct

Omg bumski ur scan :cloud9: so beautiful :) 
Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

Ah Bumski she is a gorgeous little girl already- your little miracle :)
gmz3-that's great news about your FET hurry up AF!!!
nimbec- you have been on my mind all day- hope your planned csection has gone to plan and you have not had to travel 3hrs away- please keep us informed. Thinking of you. x
Good luck with egg collection and transfer girls, like the others have said it only takes one!!! Remember on a natural cycle there is just one each month. (well majority)
My scan went great today, baby got the all clear from the abnormalities they can check for :) had got myself all worried and worked up ended up ended up with bad head/migraine. I think with being older and what I have been through was soooo scared something was going to be wrong. Was lovely experience sonographer went through all her checks with me and talked me through them while she was doing it which helped me relax and put me at ease.


----------



## pcct

Glad ur scan went well :dance:


----------



## kazzab25

Just a quickie 2 embies on board, one is graded 5aa and starting to hatch the other I think is 3bc so one top quality!!!!! Didn't have to fight for 2. We have two more which they will look at tomorrow and decide if they will freeze. They basically said because of my other failed cycles they agree with 2! And you get a picture of your embies!!!!!!


----------



## bumski

thats brilliant news kazzab, a hatching blast, your half way there already :)
when will you be testing and do you have any plans for your 2ww?

g3mz i love your new pic! cant wait for your FET to start

hope thats brill news about your little boy, im so so pleased all is well, now for the enjoyment ;)

pcct i love your new ticker, i was wondering when you were going to put one up, suits you


----------



## pcct

Hey congrats being pupo Hun :) 
Thanks bumski :)

Erm guys I don't know how to put this without sounded like a complete fool!! 
I am so up set right now and I feel like I need to have a big cry!! I keep forgetting silly little things and then I look daft , I went I to superdrug to buy more tests I knew I was in there for them as ur getting 2 twin boxes for 7.99 and I have just came home with one box which has really upset me ! I came straight home and put my pjs on to have a nap but I have to go back out and get another box of test :(
And to top all that off. Have just found out we may not get another house until baby is 6 months - 1 year we stay in a 1 person 1 bedroom flat it's soo small, I love my flat and if it was bigger I wouldn't mind at all as baby will be in same room as us anyway, but in my bedroom I can only fit my bed and 1 bed side table I have 2 fitted wardrops as u can't get anything else in the whole flat is so small , am stressing and upsetting so much :(


----------



## bettybee1

Aww hun it's normal too feel teary it's your raging hormones !!!! I cryed all the way through my preg at anything !!! Lol !!!!! 

How come
You have too stay there I don't understand ?:: can't you just sell up and move or if ya renting just find somewhere bigger ?! Xx


----------



## pcct

Aw sometimes it can be so horrible :( I have been very teary past few days.
I rent from the council Hun and when I went to see them to ask what happens ect they said once baby is born I have to hand in baby's birth certificate and they will take it from there but could be up to 1 year before getting another house, they said MIGHT have someone out to access the size but that's highly unlikely she said as I stressed about the size and it not being a good sized flat. In the mean time were trying so much to get somewhere before baby comes, all so doesn't help Paul has 2 girls aged 8 and 10 and when they come to stay for term holidays it's so hard but they know all this :(


----------



## kazzab25

Pcct hope your feeling better today Hun xx 

Bumski I'm a posts addict I doubt ill get past 3dp5dt!!! Mad I know!!! When did you all test!!


----------



## kazzab25

Poas !!


----------



## pcct

Hey hu thanks am feeling so much better today :)
I poas at 4dp5dt got a very faint line then come d5 the line started to get darker :)


----------



## bettybee1

Can't you just go rent through private or an estate agents I know run here there's not much in the costs just maybe 50 a month ?? You can choose exactly where you want then ? 

My friend rents through council and her baby is 14months and he's only just got her house and she was prioty as she was living at her mums ..... 

X


----------



## pcct

I would but I have rented before private and really don't like it I prefer council it's all 6 months lease here and can change at any time . We are going to reg with other housing agents get more of a choice


----------



## pcct

Good luck for ur scan today Bettybee :)


----------



## kazzab25

Did you poss earlier or was that your first one?


----------



## pcct

My first was at 4dp5dt but line was very very faint so took a cb digi but I heard everyone's diff when it comes to hcg levels some people can test at 4dp and get a bfn then test again at 5dp and get bfp


----------



## Hope41more

Oh Kazza PUPO with twins <3 :) <3
You hoping for twins or a singleton? If twins what would be your preference with gendesr? 
Pcct- Before I even knew I was pregnant my brain was totally not working right. Went for pub lunch with my daughter and ordered her the wrong meal!!! It was like a cloud was bluring my thoughts- foggy brain!!! could not function properly at all. 
Looking back that and my nipples feeling like they had frost bite were prob my first symptoms. I had the usual cramps and sore boobs I get before AF I was soooo sure it was coming!!! My boobs then got soooo painful I was scared of the slightest movement/prod- walking, sleeping etc eased off at 12/13wks with the morning sickness, migraines etc I got around 6+wks. As for getting upset pregnancy has actually made me more calm and relaxed- I put it down to LTTTC.
Think I have discovered why I can feel baby so much sonographer told me I have a prosterior placenta (its at the back) so baby is all up front. I feel the slightest of movements and the big ones and can also see were he is its lush :)


----------



## bettybee1

I have 2 -12mm follies on my left ..... I have 3 9mm on my right but am only cd probley won't ovulate for another 7-9days so they have plenty off time too grow :D 

Am going on Sunday for another scan ;) 

My lining is now 6.5 mm so that's good too so am okay for the mo haha!! X


----------



## g3mz

Hey ladies just a quick one from me to say I am checking in on how everyone is doing but won't have time to post ATM I'm in hospital with my dd she was unwell yesterday and got admitted to hospital this morn!

Congrats to our PUPO ladies! :)

Wondering if nimbecs little boy has made an appearence?

Hope everyone is well will post next when we are home x


----------



## schoolteacher

Congratulations pcct!!! X x


----------



## schoolteacher

Ps must get rid of those tickers but always on phone!


----------



## Tryandwish

So much happening to everyone its hard to keep track of who's got what appt next!

g3mz - Love your new pic :thumbup: and great news for your natural cycle. Really hope AF turns up on time and you don't get stressed out. Must feel great to have a chance of getting your BFP without all the needles and drugs. :hugs: Hoping it will all mean less stress on your body so this cycle will give you your BFP :happydance: x

pcct - CONGRATULATIONS :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
You must be so over the moon. Do you get a scan from your clinic around 7 weeks? That was the best scan ever for me and the most nerve racking as it was first check to make sure :baby: was in right place and had a heart beat. After that I found it all got easier (especially with my DH suffering the morning sickness!). Hope you have a happy, healthy and stress free 9 months :hugs: x

schoolteacher - How r u and Jackson? I'm sure your little man keeps you very busy and its hard to keep up with this thread when its so busy (I'm struggling to keep up now and :baby: isn't even with me yet!) but hope you get chance to stay in touch :hugs: x

nimbec - How are you and :baby: doing? Hope you didn't have to be transferred so far from home. Hope your both doing really well :hugs: x 

bumski - The pics are amazing :hugs: Hope the spinal defect will turn out to be less than they first thought and no problem for your LO growing up :hugs: x

Hope - Glad your scan went well and I love feeling all the movements too. Strange when baby has hiccups and don't think Smidge likes them as he/she is always moving while hiccuping as if trying to stop them. The movements only get stronger and more amazing by the day to watch your tummy squirm :hugs: x

bettybee - How has your scan gone today? Hope its all good :hugs: x

wann - How r u? Did you have ET Friday? Hope your well :hugs: x

kazzab25 - I had 2 embies on a 3dt and got my BFP 8dp3dt. It was very faint but then only got stronger and I'm now sitting here writing this with feet under my ribs and numerous head butts into my bladder (only one embie made it). Got everything crossed for you. Sorry if you've already said but when's your OTD and can you wait that long? :hugs: x

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone!

AFM - been really busy again 'coz now hubby is sick with gastroenteritis and for the last 2 weeks I have been doing almost all chores while he's been trying to get better and having to sleep around 16 to 20 hours a day. Lucky if I see him at all if I have been at work but only 13 shifts left at work between now and March 29th. Can't wait for the time off. Sleep when I feel like it and live in pj's :thumbup: As for new caravan, we have 2 weeks untill seller will be delivering it and wanting his cash, we're still trying to sort the finances and have lots of work to do outside to make room for the new caravan. With hubby sick I'm starting to panic and get frustrated 'coz starting to get my nesting urges. Wanna clear space in current caravan for baby but its pointless and will be a waste of time as I refuse to have baby in current caravan as its falling apart in places and is just too small. Anyway enough of my ranting. I'll just ring hubby's mates and they can get the work done for a free feed (I hope as freezer is full but we're skint).

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all just a very quick update as I'm exhausted (not long back from theatre) baby Harrison arrived yesterday on mothers day 6 pounds 3 of gorgeousness :) it was a bit if a Rocky road but we are both going to be fine. He's currently in scbu as grunting finding it a bit hard to breathe but only on oxygen or air not cpap which is great news - infact they have just updated me to say he's doing really well :) 

Hope u are all ok? I will catch up soon!! X


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies thanks for your replies! 

Looking for some honesty what do you make of this, can u see anything and if so could it be the line underneath if u no what I mean!!


----------



## kazzab25

I'm going crazy I swear!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kazzab25

.


----------



## pcct

Thank you try and wish :)
Huge Congratlations nimbec glad u r both doing really well :hugs: Awwww am so happy for u Hun!! 

Hey kaz had a look at ur test it's hard to see if there's a line or not at my 4dp5dt test it was very very faint ur could hardly see it until it had dried out


----------



## wann

quick update frm me,

had ET on friday the 9th, decided 2 go for the 2 top grade embryos we had :) 
none 2 freeze though :(

have been feeling sick, pain, constipated, dizzy, short breath n what not since EC
doc says its all the side effects of the enlarged ovary nd the coborgaline i am on 

hoping for the best :)

Congrats 2 all who hav got their BFP's 
good luck 2 all who are PUPO nd testing this month 
all best wishes for all who are in the process of achieving their BFP...

GOd please bless us 2 b mothers soon :) rather now :)


----------



## kazzab25

I took the test apart a few hrs later. No line ! :(


----------



## g3mz

Huge congratulations nimbec!! Awww on Mother's Day too what a wonderful present! Glad to hear your both ok :flower:

Tryandwish hope your shifts fly by so you can get some well deserved rest before baby arrives :thumbup:

Pcct took a peek at your journel your tests are beautiful!! And so exciting you have your appointments for scan and midwife :happydance:

Kazza I'm sure I can see a faint line!! Keep us updated with your tests!! :winkwink:

Wann will you be testing early??

Betty how was your scan yesterday? When will iui be?

Hope everyone is well x

My stress levels have been through the roof this week! My dd was rushed to hospital with a chronic infection on her right lung and no sound from her left?? The hospital was filthy and there was an awful virus going around and children vomiting everywhere so I managed to get them to let her home on her inhalers every 4 hours and extra steroids! While we were in hospital my son was sent home from school with a cough and cold I then caught that nasty virus from the hospital so was forced to spend Mother's Day away from my children to try avoid them catching it but unfortunately my son already had! :( and my dd now needs a lung function test when the infection has cleared :(
But I'm glad it's all happened now and not during our FET! x


----------



## Hope41more

Ah nimbec I'm so happy for you :) Glad he is doing well, how you feeling? What a lovely present on mothers day too :) 
Our little Boys will have the same name!!! As already mentioned I plan on calling him Harrison Joseph Hope. 
Kazza- Try not to stress too much it is still very early days, with one of my girls I knew I was pregnant but took a while to get a postive test. Good luck :)
wann- yay for ET hope you get your BFP :) 
Hope everyone else is well. xxx


----------



## Hope41more

An gmz3- sounds like a stressful time, hope you all get well soon and your daughter is going to be ok. xxx


----------



## g3mz

How are you feeling hope? Everything still going well with your oh? X


----------



## pcct

G3 hope you all get better soon :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

Things are still good with Oh- thanks for asking. I'm still very cautious though. Bumped into his friends on sat night when we went to watch band at pub on seafront, they mentioned doing a weekend away for babys head wetting-like Berlin, Barcelona. I was like go for it- anything to get him excited and to look forward to baby coming!!! :) All his friends have had stag do away and as we have been together 12yr and our not married will be nice for him to have his weekend away. 
Been cleaning house this morning- cleaning floors, behind sofa etc. Boy am I feeling the difference this week. I have a corner group and its hard to shift and I really did struggle- he is already getting in the way, and I get out of breath so easily- how will I manage with a huge bump? Think i might have to hoover under beds quick while I can still fit under!!! lol
What date is your planned natural FET?


----------



## g3mz

Af should be due sat but I'm not getting my hopes up as I know it might be a bit delayed after the ivf and now this stupid virus! So I plan not to stress about it coz its always late when I need it lol when it does show I ring the clinic to book a scan for around cycle day 10 they will then give me ovulation tests and I ring them when we get a positive and they will tell me when I go in for transfer! Soooooo excited and to have this chance without all the nasty needles and ec is amazing! Worried about dh wrapping me in cotton wool this time tho! I like to keep on top of things and hate just sitting around but he really wants me to rest this time and stay as relaxed as possible! As i stress over everything! Really hope we get our sticky Bfp this time!! Katie sooooo wants a little brother or sister she really mothers Kai and is amazing with baby's I know she would be a great help to me!

Is your bump getting big now? Post a pic for us! x


----------



## Hope41more

I like your kids names they are lovely :) My girls are called Chloe, Nicole and Summer (nearly called Summer Katie) Chloe my eldet is so excited for Harrison to be born, not expecting much help from my girls though-maybe if and when it suits them. I hope you get your BFP this time too. I was gutted it never worked this time for you- I do think about you a lot. I hope things have improved with Oh and also with your step daughter. I think a nice drug free, stress free cycle might be just what you need to get your BFP :) 
I was going to take a photo each week from 12wks but realised I was not going to get much of an effect. Did one at 14wks, one at 18wks and will do one at 22wks then post so you can see difference. My kids have been laughing at me trying to show it off saying it just looks like I have ate a big meal and to put it away!!! Mind I have seen a big difference since i turned 20wks woke up to a mound when I looked down and he now suddenly feels in my way.


----------



## g3mz

I love the name summer!! It's so pretty! Katie was Alisha all the way through my pregnancy but we couldn't find a middle name to go with it so last min I decided on Katie Alisha it seems to be alot of k's in my family my little brother (2 days younger than my daughter lol) is kian and dh daughter is kimberley so if we have a baby il be keeping away from anything that starts with k! 
After a big argument with dh last week over his daughter! I wasn't happy that he takes her out every sat takes her for food and buys her stuff as I think he's rewarding her for her awful behaviour! I know he has nothing else he can really do with her but it just didn't seem fair! So after a huge argument we sat down and talked and I said she was getting exactly what she wanted him to herself and my children not seeing him as much! I told him if he had Katie and Kai with him she wouldn't want to see him! He said I was wrong and he will take Katie and Kai with him each week! I don't want to be without my children every Saturday but I don't see why she should get her way and it won't help her to accept that we are not going anywhere we are a family and she needs to accept it! So from next week he will be taking them all out on a Saturday but I think after a few weeks she won't want to see him or will tell him he can't take Katie and Kai with him! I hope she doesn't and will accept them but I won't hold my breath! x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, sorry I will catch up on your posts but between fussing over these tests and working I've not had loads of time!


----------



## kazzab25

What's your thoughts!!


----------



## kazzab25

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kazzab25

Pics not too clever to be fair


----------



## bettybee1

Hmmm I think I can see a faint ish line it's hard too tell you have any photos head on ?? I would suggest superdrug ones they ate by far the best xx


----------



## bettybee1

Congratulations nimbec!!!!! Hope everything is well :D 


My scan was poop !! The 2 on my left hadn't grown since Friday & the one one my right had gone from 9mm too 13mm so not cracku really but it was a different ultrasound room and techniction ... Just waiting for my surge then I'll go the day after for iui !! The joys of having late ovulation !!! Lol x


----------



## bumski

wow so much happens on here in a couple of days, i have no internet on my phone at the min so not on too often lol.

nimbec....MASSIVE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How does it feel to finally be a mummy, it must be amazing to see him here, im so so peased hes doing well, i hope you recover really quickly so you can enjoy being a mummy! x

schoolteacher i hope motherhood is treating you well hun and your little jackson is growing big and strong x

tryandwish your next in line hun ;) are you getting nervous yet or still excited? x

kazza, i keep looking at that frer and thinking i can see something, its so hard to tell on pics early on though. I took a frer 5dp5dt at about 1pm and got what looked like an evap line at about 5 mins, absolutely no colour, held my pee for a few hours and took another at 6pm and although it took about 5 mins to appear it was pink! keeping everything crossed for you x

wann, congrats on being pupo hun, how long do you think you will hold out on testing? x

g3mz, i so hope af is here on time for you, usually when we want it it doesnt appear but fx. I hope your dd is ok, good job she has a mummy like you to take care of her x

hope, sounds like your going to have a big strong boy there lol, my bump is still bearly there, more on some days less on others. hope your feeling well x

pcct, hows our newest mummy to be doing, hope that ms is staying away for you, does it feel real yet? x

betty im hoping that your follies get a shift on and get growing soon, i was always a very late ov if i ever did, its a pain in the ass! when will they next check? x


----------



## bettybee1

I always ovulate on my own just around cd21-23 !! So for them too be that size at cd13 is normal for me I guess was hoping te clomid would make me o Early !!! 

I do have tonnes of fertile cm tho ;) !!! X


----------



## bumski

ah thats not bad then, atleast everything seems on track, its just a pain waiting for ov all the time. are you bding too just to cover your backs when its time for iui or do you have to hold off? x


----------



## bettybee1

nah were bedding ;0 the day i get my surge we wont have sex but every other day we will/are ..........we were supposed too be having 3 iuis but now just paying for this one :) 
and we were suppsed too be doing egg share (we still might if matched) but i did more research on local clincs then i rang my nhs ACU which am under .if ased them about their ivf etc and there package price for it is 3000 pounds which too me is fab!! comnpared too all the other pirivate clincs charging 5000....... anyway i spoke too the fs we have an app 20th march and will be starting ivf my next period if my iui fails yipeess !!! dont know what protocal yet thats what the 20th is for and too sign all paerwork :)


----------



## Hope41more

gmz3- Funny my younger sister had the names Kian or Kia for her last little Boy but at last min called him Emre as her husband is Turkish. Then my niece's middle name is Alisha (it's my sisters favourite girls name but her husband at the time would not let her have it as a first name). 
It's funny how silmilar our lives our with our Oh other daughters, at moment he still has her from fri 6pm till sat 6pm, like you say spoilt rotton with time and money all to herself usually meal out Indian Fri night, shopping (make up clothes etc) or big day out national park etc sat inc pub lunch or chinese. We have not talked about what will happen when baby arrives yet, might cause another big split!!! I have our names down for counselling so hopefully can sort it out that way. She will be 16yrs within 6weeks of baby being born and lives about an hour away so hopefully she will want to get a sat job or want to spend more time with her friends as she is getting older. Sounds awful but will take a lot of pressure off our relationship coz to be honest she is a spoilt brat who ALWAYS has to have her own way. Plus will be a BIG shock going from having her dad to herself to being around another 5people. If push comes to shove and it does not work- she has done and said awful things for no reason. (jealous as she knows i'm a good mam and hers is an alcoholic) then I don't mind him having his usual contact, not worth ruining my life, girls or the babys. We have managed like this for last 9yrs so it can carry on if need be. Like I said she is nearly 16yr so that kind of contact won't carry on forever. 
Kazz- Have you HPT today???
wann- when do you plan on testing?
betty-Does the £3000 inc meds coz if so that is a bargain!!! cheapest I found was around £3800+ most between £4000-£5000. If you don't mind me asking how much is one round of iui (never looked into that- no point with blocked tubes)
bumski- How's you? Have you bought anything yet?With babies been born on here at 30wks+ it's scaring me, mind my babies have all been well over due. Don't want him coming early but would like him induced within a week of going over.
nimbec, schoolteacher- Hope babies are doing well :)
tryandwish- How you doing? Do either you or Oh have any preference on gender?
pcct- Has being pregnant sunk in yet?


----------



## bettybee1

Hope yea well it's 3050 including meds if you need more tho say if your not responding you might have too pay a lil more & you have too pay for progestrone but that's only 15 pound a box :) 

Proper bargain !!! 

My single iui non medicated by them is 750!!!!!! (got my clomid and stuff of my local docter ) hehe !!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## pcct

Aww Betty just sen ur siggy Hun :hugs: :hugs: sorry of I missed any up date :(


----------



## Hope41more

Oh betty have i missed something??? If it was not for pcct would have missed your siggy. On a positive note the price of the IVF is amazing. How much more is it for ICSI? Hope your ok hun. 
Kazza- Any more news? Any more HPTs?
wann- how you doing when do you plan on testing?
Hope everyone else is well. xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah didn't update :( was gutted went for the scan all 3 of my follies have gone ! But I can't off o'd coz am tenping so don't know what the hell happens really :/ 

So onwards & upwards :D !!!!! Ivf here we come !! The icsi is 590 extra which where Gunna do becoz I'll want as many embryos as possible too freeze xxx


----------



## pcct

:hugs: well like u say onwards and upwards for your ivf Hun! And it will be here before you know it :)


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hunnie hopefully he let's me start stimming next cycle !!! Ekkkkk !!!! How long do you stim for is it 18 days or summet ? Xxx


----------



## pcct

Fingers crossed Hun :) I stimed for 11 days I think - It diff for everyone all depends how the follicles are grown but I think 18 days is too long


----------



## bumski

oh no betty, how dissapointing!!
hope your feeling ok, fx you can go straight onto ivf this next cycle though. I stimmed for 11 days too. x
how you doing kazza and wann? hope you both have some good news


----------



## wann

ASH.....hugs honey.. stay strong

well i dnt plan 2 test. will wait for the OTD.

I feel ok now spcly as my cabergaline dose is over, much relief frm pain now.

I feel really scared, spcly wen i think abt my lst failed IVF nd d lng journey of ttc.


----------



## bettybee1

Oh 11 days is good !!! Amazing infact !! I thought I would be stimming for 3 weeks bluerggh !!! Not down regging tho !! Thank god all all the injections subcontanus?? Not Im ?? Xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah the down reg takes a few weeks bleeghh not good but once ur stims u forget how yucky down reg really was :)


----------



## Hope41more

Well I hope your IVF is a success :) when a cycle gets cancelled do they charge the full amount? 
wann when is your OTD? I hope is a success for you hun. How you feeling?


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks I hope it is too !!! No hope didn't have tol pay ought as I had all my monitoring through a scanning place and was just going too the fertilty clinic for iui so I would of payed on the day !! Thanks god 



Wann yes when is otd:) xxx


----------



## Hope41more

Ah glad you did not have to pay can go towards your IVF and the success rate is so much higher than iui :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah defo higher success rate !! They give us 10% with iui !!!! 

And 50% with icsi !!!! Just want my app now so I can get my treatment plan etc... Lol !!!! 


Does anyone know if I take progestrone now too mimic what should off happened that when I stop will it force AF ?? X


----------



## pcct

Hey kazza massive congrats on ur bfp!!!! :yipee:


----------



## wann

Hope41more said:


> Well I hope your IVF is a success :) when a cycle gets cancelled do they charge the full amount?
> wann when is your OTD? I hope is a success for you hun. How you feeling?

thanks dear,

its 20th


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Ladies ! It was bfp 15 tests later they were all positive from 4dp5dt! So pleased! 

Wann when's otd wann?


----------



## wann

kazzab25 said:


> Thanks Ladies ! It was bfp 15 tests later they were all positive from 4dp5dt! So pleased!
> 
> Wann when's otd wann?

Congratulations dear...njoy evry moment of the 9 months :)

OTD is on 20th


----------



## bumski

omg kazza how did i miss that one?????
massive congratulations to you!!! you had a double transfer didnt you? x

betty im sorry about your iui cycle, great if you can go straight to ivf though as you say its got such a better success rate x


----------



## Hope41more

Kazza congratulations to your BFP!!!! :) here's to a happy and healthy 9mths.
gmz3- Did AF arrive on sat? 
Hope the rest of you are well and schoolteacher and nimbec your little boys are thriving!!!!! :)


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone hope I are doing well :)
Bumski one more day till v-day woo hoo!! 
How's things going hope?
Schoolteacher and nimbec hope u r both doing well and ur little boys :)


----------



## wann

Hi evry1,

I tested 2day....nd its negative.........i dnt know hw 2 react.
I am 11days post 3dt.
is there any hope left at all ???


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry hunnie :( --- obvously it's 11 days past so there's more % that you should have BFp by now ... But you never never know !!! X


----------



## Hope41more

Ah wann the chances are slim hun, that would make you 14DPO on a normal cycle. when OTD? Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## wann

hi all,

tested dis morning nd we culd definitely see positive....though the 2nd line ws nt very dark bt it was definitely there...

dnt kno if i shuld trust it....i used a cheap 99p store test as i dint want 2 blow xtra money after the -ve ystrdy.

are these 99p store tests reliable ??


----------



## g3mz

hi ladies :flower:

wann i sooo hope this is your bfp!! i used a 99p store with my ds! go buy another test and let us know!! i have everything crossed for you!!

kazza congratulations hun!!

betty sorry to hear iui was cancelled but at least you have ivf to look forward to! id love to be able to have a cycle of my own! do you have any dates yet?

happy v day bumski :)

how is everyone??

sorry iv not had chance to post been a crazy few weeks, chest infections,ear infections,viruses!! all starting to settle at last!
still no sign of af for me :( always late when you want it! x


----------



## bettybee1

Wan can you Post a pic ? 


Gmz - u have My app with the docter at 2:30 !! Hoping he lets me crack on My nect af !!! 


Am so Glad i have enoigh Money for it only got anough for one cycle & once cycle of FET straight after so hoping it takes if not then I'll egg share x


----------



## wann

this was at 5pm 2day. DO u see it ???
dint take the picture of the morning test. Will take another one 2mrw morning

Fingers crossed


----------



## pcct

Oh wow wann that does look like a positive u really should get a superdrug asda or tesco test :)


----------



## Hope41more

Oh I see it!!!!!!!! I have had a line like that on a cheap test when I was not pregnant mind so I would go get a more expensive one for the morning to double check. Did the line show up straight away??? Oh I hope this is it for you hun :)


----------



## Hope41more

pcct said:


> Oh wow wann that does look like a positive u really should get a superdrug asda or tesco test :)

I remember bumski getting a false positive on a tesco so would avoid them, superdrug were good when pcct was testing though.


----------



## pcct

Ahhh really - I have never used tesco only superdrug frer cd dig and a asda one
Talking of bloody cb dig my friend for d out she was preg last night and I went and bought a twin pack of cb to see how far on she was and I was gna use the other and the things didn't bloody work :grr: really wasn't happy so I emailed them lol just as well I have my scan tomorrow


----------



## bettybee1

Your pregnant wann!!!!! 

Defo get a super drug one it will be super dark !!! 


Pcct- exited for your scan good luck :Dxx


----------



## Hope41more

Oh scan tomorrow pcct :) Glad you will be 6wk as they should be able to see gestational sac, yolk sac for sure and you can get the reassured baby is in right place. xxx


----------



## wann

Hope41more said:


> Oh I see it!!!!!!!! I have had a line like that on a cheap test when I was not pregnant mind so I would go get a more expensive one for the morning to double check. Did the line show up straight away??? Oh I hope this is it for you hun :)

you r right, i nid 2 get a more expensive n reliable one . Yes it showed in less than 2 minutes


----------



## wann

All d best for ur scan 2mrw pcct .


----------



## Hope41more

Oh hurry and get another then we can celebrate!!! will be super stalking :)


----------



## pcct

Thanks am excited all so got my hospital scan thru today I have another scan in 3 weeks time so I'll 9 weeks then :)

Woo hoo wann get another test


----------



## bumski

oh my goodness!

i came on last night an wrote a long post replying to everyone only for my internet to go down before i posted it lol so........

wan, that test looks 100% bfp to me!!! it takes longer to show on those than the more expensive ones so its looking good, im really keeping everything crossed this is your bfp. go pee on some more i cant wait for your confirmation :) x

betty so sorry about the iui but its great news about your ivf! cant wait to find out how your app went x

pcct yay for your scan tomorrow!! i cant wait for your update, i will be checking on as soon as im in from work, have a fab time seeing your little bean, i had one at 6+2 and baby was 5mm! how sweet lol

g3mz, what a bummer af has not arrived yet! i bet you just want it out the way now, come on af!!!! x

nimbec i hope being a mummy is not too tiering! hope your little boy is doing super well and your having an amazing time x

hope hows your little man treating you hun? hope hes being kind to mummy and your enjoying second tri, have you managed to sort out your house arrangements yet?

AFM If another person feels the need to throw a hundred names at me that they think we should name baby im gonna kill them lol. and no suprise, every time i mention one that me and dh want i get nothing but negatives. I had no intention of telling any family what we want to call her but im sick of people telling me names they like because we didnt have one, and it goes on ALL day! i work with fil and mil at the mo, i love them to bits but they drive me crazy with it, my best mate is the same too lol.
Thanks for the happy v day messages guys! never imagined being here but i am and im so grateful xx


----------



## pcct

:haha: me too hope am getting ever so excited :)


----------



## bumski

i agree go get one now!!!! lol x
i did get a false pos on a tesco, will look for the pic now....good memory hope ;)


----------



## bumski

just remembered, i didnt have one lol, threw it away at work :dohh:


----------



## Hope41more

Bumski I remembered feeling your pain when you got that false positive nothing worse!!! was on a natural cycle while you were waiting for you FET if i'm not mistaken. 
I know what you mean about the whole name thing I don't mind telling people but its a bummer when they ask and if they don't like it their faces say it all. Can be off putting but the world would be a boring place if we all liked the same name!!! So are you going to share the name you like with us??? You can't see my face so I can't put you off LOL :) 
I'm really ill at moment been to doctors today and have a virus, inc sneezing constantly, ears and head sore, not sleeping with my throat and generally feeling weak and yuk!!! Oh and as i'm pregnant I get NOTHING for it :( Little man is kicking and punching me all the time, likes 4am too!!! I have grown a lot in last week. Instead of kids telling me to put belly away as I look fat they now say I can see a bump!!! Oh and my daughter got a shock when I hugged her yest (standing up) as she said bump was in the way and it felt weird!!! How's the bump doing bumski??? we are exactly 2wks apart (my ticker is wrong)

P.s- infact my ticker is getting worse i'm 22wks today!!!


----------



## bumski

my ticker did that at one point so i had to change it lol. yeah your right, that test was horrible, i cant lie when i say i got my hopes up a little.
im the same too, my bump has really popped this last 3 weeks, can now see it through big jumpers too, i love it.
so my name as of yet is Kyla-Rae. i love indie but dh hates it and where we live she would prob get the mickey taken, esp because dh looks a bit foreign even though hes not, his pic is in my private profile if you click on my name you can see it.
sounds like baby is having a ball in there lol, is he set to be a footballer or rugby player? x


----------



## bumski

my ticker did that at one point so i had to change it lol. yeah your right, that test was horrible, i cant lie when i say i got my hopes up a little.
im the same too, my bump has really popped this last 3 weeks, can now see it through big jumpers too, i love it.
so my name as of yet is Kyla-Rae. i love indie but dh hates it and where we live she would prob get the mickey taken, esp because dh looks a bit foreign even though hes not, his pic is in my private profile if you click on my name you can see it.
sounds like baby is having a ball in there lol, is he set to be a footballer or rugby player? x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh I really like the name!!! I found it strange seeing a photo of you and not your dog lol. I never pictured you as a blond either. Your Oh looks like he tans easy but not foreign to me. My daughters boyfriend played some professional football till last year (injury) so he is excited to teach the baby to play. It's funny both my eldest 2 have been in realationships for over 2yrs and they have more of a stable relationship than me. I see him being around in my head teaching my boy to play football more then my partner being around!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Well my app was okay . Docter said i can defo go on. Short proctcol but My consent app Is on the 5th april so not till i have had This can o comencé with treatment am due af around 1-2april so am thinking off just going on the pill for a few day too stop af arriving before then so I can crack in this next cycle ??!!! 
But everything is good to go !!! Also he want me too have single embryo transfer !!! Boo hoo am hoping I can get 2 Gunna pursuade them !! Hehe:D xxxx


----------



## Hope41more

Oh betty getting close for you!!! The idea of twins scared me to death but I have 3already and just want the enjoyment of things you can do with one ie swimming, riding bike, pulling sledge etc. I had 3close together my eldest was 2yrs 3mth when I had my 3rd and it was hard to get about etc (could not drive at time and had split with my husband) My sister had a 2yr old then twins and I saw how hard that was too. I think they look cute from the outside in but are hard work!!!

P.s- with you already having a 1yr old I would think long and hard. Personal choice but I would def write down the pros and cons with a level head not a fluffy one lol. x


----------



## bumski

thanks hope :) yeah dh is always getting asked if hes foreign he hates it lol. sounds like your future son in law is quite nice, it will be nice for him to grow up with young lads around him too, like dd2 for me, dd1 is 13 so i get the teenagers opinions on whats cool and not ;)

betty thats great news1 i think i would do the same and hold off af any way i could too, just saves waiting another cycle. i wouldnt worry too much about set, i was told i would only be allowed 1 and only got 2 because it was fet, but i did ask if i pushed for two would i get them and was told yes, although they dont like to do this, its because your chances of pregnancy are so high at your age x


----------



## wann

hi girls ,

yes as u all suggestd i got an expensive branded test d clear blue one. 
And dis morning it showed positive right away. 
You girls were right better sure than sorry.

But i am still so scared. Dont ko what to do, i have heard about the 1st 3 mnts being critical, jst want to kip the little one/ two safe :flower:

Live with my DH nd bth have no clue what to do....We havnt told ny1 yet, DH wants to confirm it with a doctor first..after ttc for so long, we are excited bt scared 

So what do i do next ?? should i call my GP or call Lister n arrange for the scan ?? 
Hw much does the scan at lister cost ??

should i order some books and start reading ??? suggestions plz


----------



## pcct

Hey wann congrats Hun :) when is your otd? As u are ment to ring clinic on otd and they book u in for a early scan! Once u have done that I would ring ur doctor/midwife eeeee so exciting :)


----------



## wann

Is OTD calculated 14 days after transfer ??


----------



## pcct

Yeah Hun most clinics do the full 14 days


Ps so ur otd is tomorrow ring clinc today tell them ur great news :) are u guna find out if ur recipient is preg too?


----------



## wann

my ET was on 8/3 so that makes OTD 22/3 

Thnx pcct for d help :)

did u have ur beta done wid lister ?


----------



## pcct

I didn't use lister Hun u can request beta from your doctor :)


----------



## wann

ohh sorry 4 d mess up....my brain is nt functioning...nd i guess it wil b so till get 2 d scan stage


----------



## Hope41more

Ah Wann CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! :) 
I would ring your Lister and let them know. I'm sure when I looked into it they give you an early scan (free) then you transfered to your local PCT. Worrying about the first 12wks is only natural with LTTTC. I can safely say I won't be happy and reassured till my little boy is in my arms. Try to enjoy your happy news hun you deserve it :)


----------



## Hope41more

Got up at 630am today and went to next sale, got baby loads of gorgeous things half price :) Going ill (lucky not was bad a thurs or yest) was not good though nearly fainted at till but was so worth it. Spent about £250 between 2 of their shops (went to large stores further away) He now has so much cute stuff :) My daughter was laughing coz I was like- i'm bringing him out of hospital in this and that!!!
Well nice to do something nice as had a awful few days on top of being sooo ill washing machine broke on thursday tea time, smashed itself up inside :( then I was in a car crash while taking the kids to school fri morning :( baby and I are ok but car is not so good :(


----------



## pcct

Aww no hope glad u and baby are ok :hugs: it's so hard trying to pick what baby will wear coming out of hospital so exciting :)


----------



## nimbec

Hehe nothing better than retail therapy!! Hope sorry you have had a rough time & thankgoodness u & bubs are ok!! 

I had A few outfits to bring Harrison home in - one tiny baby one newborn..... They where massive so I had to being him home in a baby grow lol great tho as I now have the cha ce to buy early baby clothes tee Hee!! 

Hope everyone is ok? I an reading just megga busy with Harrison. He is doing brilliantly!! :)


----------



## pcct

Great to hear everything is going great nimbec :)


----------



## g3mz

Hey ladies :)

Pcct wonderful to hear your scan went well!! Bet you can't wait for your next one now!!

Wann congratulations!!! When is your scan??

Hope hopefully you will have a better week this week! So glad to hear you and baby are ok!!

Nimbec lovely to hear you and Harrison are doing so well :)

Hope everyone is ok? 

AFM I am totally pissed off!! Still no af each day I have niggly pains and think today will be the day and then nothing :shrug: it was due last sat it didn't bother me at first, I had been so busy and we went to see the script on Tuesday then after that it started bothering me........now it's driving me insane :wacko: I'm sooooooo fed up! X


----------



## bettybee1

G3mz - I can imagine how frustrating it is when you want her she's doesn't come typical!!! 


Nimbec- glad your doing well :D !!!! 


Wann- hope your okay chick !!!?


----------



## g3mz

Do you have any dates for your ivf yet Betty? X


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I'll be going on the 5th April too sign forms and get a more detailed run down. Of where I have too go etc. I'll also get my prescription for the drugs then ! Then I phone up on cd 1 which will be 8 days after the 5th around too start stimming Iam on the short proctcol so no down regging !!! All happening pretty fast now ekkk!!! X


----------



## wann

Hi all,

g3mz: the scan is on 9th April @ Lister, will be jst 7w then ...excited n nervous

bettybee: thanks, m fine, but very nervous nd petrified about the first 12 weeks after hearing all the tales

Had my GP appointmnt 2day, nothing basically happnd, jst a urine test for cheching infection, an appointmnt for a blood test on 27/3 and choosing the hospital for further appointmnts.dats it


----------



## Hope41more

Wann- try not too worry so much if i'm honest i'm still worrying won't be happy till little man is here (i'm even worrying about complications and even still birth!) It's only natural I think when we go through infertility and our babies are even more precious. I know if something goes wrong that's it probably no more chances for me.
My oh booked himself to she a specialist about a vasectomy and I nearly cried. He took it at me wanting more kids. I said I could not handle the pressure of him doing that till baby was here and we knew everything would be ok. Lucky he let me go to appointment and when I explained everything to consultant he agreed with me and said he should wait until baby is at least 6wks. Glad he has come round and said he will wait.
You have your scan date at same time as pcct has her 9wk scan- hopefully great day for you both :)
Nimbec I'm glad you and baby are doing well would love to see a photo of your baby :)
I bought some newborn things on sat and was worried they would not fit if he comes out big (says upto 7.8lb) so got some items the same in that size and upto 10lb and thought i would have a think and talk to my sister. When I showed her them she explained next are big fitting and the 7.8lb may still be big so glad I got both. Will just take a some things back. Was really lucky I went to larger stores early as when I went to my local yest lady was shocked I had got so much and said they had hardly anything and I would have been disappointed if I had gone there.
gmz3- Boo to Af she is a nightmare no matter what- hope she arrives soon.
Hope everyone else is doing well. xxx


----------



## wann

Hope41more: Ohh thanks for the support and reassuring words honey, and dont u worry , its all gonna be alright nd ur lil one wil b bouncing around :)

All the best PCCT ...m sure we will kip evryone updated :)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! Hopefully you will be able to see Jackson in my Avatar! He is doing fabulous and now weighs 5lb5 at 10 weeks old today! Love him so much!!! Ladies it is so so worth it I would do it all again in a heartbeat even if it did take 3 goes! best of luck to all the ladies about to cycle.

Nimbec-Congratulations on the birth of Harrison!! Lovely name! Did you have a c-section? were you induced?-sorry if I have missed this info! Hope your enjoying motherhood-is he home from scbu now? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Tryandwish-almost done at work now! Can't believe your almost there! hope DH is better x

PCCt-congrats again, when is first scan? Enjoy! x

Kazza-hey hunny! congrats on BFP, long awaited I know. So happy for you lady! x

Bumski-I read something about LOs spine? Hope all ok, your pregnancy seems to be zooming a long too! (Sorry though I hated it when people said that to me as my pregnancy seeemed to drag so much!) x

g3-How are you? I hope your DH's daughter accepts your children. What a tricky situation x

Hope-Lovely to hear how your doing-lovely scan pic. x


----------



## pcct

Hey Hun can't see Jackson :( its still ur scan pic, I had my first scan last week at 6 weeks , I have my 9 week scan on the 12th hope ur doing ok :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

Hey ladies!

Schoolteacher lovely to hear from you just looked on your profile the pic is there! Awwwww little Jackson is stunning!! :)

Pcct how you feeling any symptoms?

Kazza and wann how's pregnancy treating you both? Has it sunk in yet?

Hope, good job you were at the appointment with oh and glad he's put it off! He may feel differently when baby's here and decide he doesn't want it!
Mark had a vasectomy years ago coz his wife at the time pushed for him to have it, then left him for his best friend and went on to have a child with him! 
That was 12 years ago but she can't stand the fact we are having ivf she thinks he shouldn't have anymore children and hers should have been his last! She also thinks he should only provide for her kids not my 2 even tho we are married and he's brought my boy if sinse he was born! How you feeling?

Betty bet you can't wait to get started not long now :happydance:


Well I scared myself last night............google is not my friend!! Was reading about some women going months without a period after ivf really depressed myself!! So I said to dh that's it I'm ringing the clinic 2moro there must be something I can do!! Then this morning before I got a chance to ring af turned up :happydance: was sooooo excited even tho I was in total agony!! Scan now next Thursday and go from there!! Fx now that I ovulate on time this cycle really don't want anymore delays!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## bettybee1

G3mz - goto your docter they can give you progestrone too take for 7days then your period will start :D xxx


----------



## pcct

Woohoo g3 glad it showed! No worrys then hey!

Symptoms !! Hell yeah loads! Sore boobs, my lower back is so painful! Feeling sick a lot and going off food :(


----------



## bettybee1

^^^ oops didn't read the bit where you got af haha!!! That's fantastic x


----------



## Hope41more

Ah schoolteacher Jackson is adorable!!!!!!! :) Thank you for sharing a picure of your little Boy. I so happy you are enjoying being a mammy. Oh Just noticed he is over 2months my that has gone quick. 
gmz3- Glad af has arrived. No wonder your husbands daughter is against you sounds like she is being influenced by her mother!!! It's none of her buisness if you's have a child together. To me as long as a man supports the kids he already has ie via csa then what he does with his money after that is his buisness (I know with what you have said he supports his kids emotionally and financially so she needs to butt out!!!)
I don't mind Oh having a vasectomy when baby is here, he is 42 and keeps telling me he is too old even to be having this one. I'm not bothered about it for myself as I will be having the mirena put back in to stop my periods and for reasons to do with my condition. I think it will effect our sex life too, think he will be frightened to have sex in case I get pregnant and wants some control himself. (he has said with me or not he does not want anymore kids, even booked appointment when we were not together) Plus 4kids is more than enough (too many really lol) and I want the exeprience of being able to do things with my little Boy that I could not with having 3close in age ie swimming, riding a bike with baby seat, pulling a sledge etc. I don't think he trusts anyone either consultant said I could not have anymore kids naturally and here I am!!! I don't think I could have anymore naturally after this little one, he is a miracle and a fighter- infact I know it he is he now wakes me up with his kicks and punches!!! Last few weeks I have been able to feel them and see them from the outside too :) 
Can't seem to shift this blooming cold sick of it, had it over a week now :( Oh and they say things happen in 3's well my 3rd thing happened yest- Oh broke the new downstairs toilet (having some work sorted to get house on the market) while plaster boarding behind it :( He hates doing anything for me and I know it would not have happened if it had been someone else. I dealt with it well- just said accidents happen and walked away. He eventually lost it though and we had a fight :( so that's the washing machine, car and now the toilet. Hope it does only come in 3's that's enough bad luck and money i have to pay out!!!
Midwifes appointment today so will let you know how it goes.
Hope everyone else is doing well. 
Not heard from Bumski for a while, not like her. Hope your just busy hun. xxx


----------



## Hope41more

My appointment at the midwifes went well. My midwife was off sick so I had a lovely one to replace her. My midwife is miserable, never happy and not a socialbe person at all which goes against the 'norm' so was nice to see a happy, smiley face when I opened the door :) 
She was sooo shocked at how lively my little boy is, kicking and punching away, both to feel and hear (doppler). She said I will have a lively one on my hands!!! Boy don't I know it already!!!


----------



## pcct

Hey hope glad ur appt went well :) 
I hope ur cold shifts soon av had mine over a week now and am just left with the stuffy nose and sore throat :dohh: 

Ohhh yes!!!! I see Jackson picture now!!! Oh my gosh he is soooooooo cute!! I need a cuddle! he is Beauitiful schoolteacher :cloud9:


----------



## bumski

hi everyone sorry not been on much, internet been s**t lately.

schoolteacher wow jackson looks so so gorgeous, wow 5.5lb, hes still so tiny but obviously doing really well, i bet youre so in love x

hope it sounds like you have been having a bit of a rough time, you remind me of me, if it can go wrong it usually does lol, my dh is crap at dealing with stuff like that too so its made me learn to chill out lol, great news about your lo bouncing around, its such a nice feeling isnt it x

g3mz, YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to af finally arriving, so your scan is in another week? do they have to wait until you ov before et or before? im praying hard for you hun x

pcct sounds like all your symptoms are kicking in, i hope they are mild and dont hang around too long for you, but if nothing else its always reassuring to feel ill, i stopped at about 8-9 weeks and got so worried but all was fine x

wann and kazza how you both feeling? any symptoms yet x

nimbec hows your little man doing? x

betty, not long now until your app, i was on the short protocol too and from af to ec was 11 days, mad really! hope it goes quick for you x

afm, just plodding along with not much to tell at the min, have mw app tomorrow and we are thinking of having another 4d scan done. im not so sure as they are so expensive but dh really wants to so we will see. getting fat now which is nice but def need to go clothes shopping again lol x


----------



## wann

Hi all,

talking of symptoms, they kip coming and going
crampy lower abdomen
achy legs
over salivating
constipation
but m cautiously loving it all :)

praying for d miracle for each one of u :)


----------



## pcct

Hey bumski yeah I would say they r mild come night time tho I have noticed I can't eat :( so today am going to try make most of it thru the day 
How lovely if you going to have another 4d scan I hope you do so I can see the pics hehe

Hey wann thanks Hun - glad ur symtoms are kicking in too as nasty as they can be its actually so good to have :)

How's things going hope? hope everything is going on ok.

Hi to g3 schoolteacher :hi: to tryandwish too if your reading :hugs:


----------



## bumski

wow pcct 7 weeks today!! thats great does it feel like its moving quickly or are you just enjoying every minute?
i cant believe i have 15 weeks left, STILL hasnt sunk in, i wake up and its the first thing i think of every morning and once i realise its not a dream its like winning the lottery every day :).
mw went well, hb is perfect, she is head down for now but didnt like the doppler much, she started kicking about lol.
lots of injections and bloods coming up in the next few weeks now but other than that all is great :) x


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls,
bumski glad your appointment went well, I still can't believe I have a baby in my belly no matter how much he kicks and punches!!! Will be great having a 4D scan. I'm not having one as they are so expensive and don't want to know exactly what he looks like till he is here. I have 2more scans though as my first 2babies were low birth weight- 6lb 5 1/2. I was only 7st 7lb back then so I feel like they could not have been much heavier. On the up side I get to see him again twice for free :) 
Glad pcct and wann are doing well, don't pray for bad symptoms though I would not wish the migraines, sickness and constipation I had in the first 13wks on anyone!!! 
I'm sooo ill at moment had to go back to doctors again today with this flu/virus. I never slept all night with my nose running constantly, had to lie with tissues under my face. woke up this morning in agony, cannot hear out of my ear, feels like I have tooth ache and my face feels like I have been beat up. Doctor has given me antibiotics and a nasal spray, as well as flu, virus I now have sinusitis. I'm so down had this going on for 10days and is just gotton worse :( Hope the antibiotics help.
Hope you all have a nice easter :)


----------



## bumski

oh hun you really have got it bad!! i hope it all clears up for you really quickly, sounds awfull! stay tucked up in bed as much as you can xx


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks Bumski but things actually took a turn for the worst my ear started to REALLY hurt, then by tea time I was nearly crying witht the pain ended up ringing emergency doctor as it was 10/10 and paracetamol was doing nothing. While on the phone to my Oh my ear started making this horrendous popping sound, the pain was severe and it was so scary I dropped the phone and my eldest freaked out and starting screaming as she could here the noise!!! To cut a long story short been to emergency doctor at A&E and my ear drum has actually burst, hearing etc not good but will hopefully heal in 6wks. Pain has eased some since it burst but I'm so ill and feel so sorry for myself :( Feel bad too as had bowling booked for kids tonight and had to cancel :(


----------



## pcct

Bumski - I feel like its going in ok :) and enjoying every minute for sure :) it still hasn't really sunk in to be honest its not until I wake up in morning and see little clothes hung up in our wardrobe! It's such an amazing feeling and I to feel like I have won the lotto over and over again every time I wake up and think wow I really do have a little one grown inside of me and in nov we will met him/her eeekk
Glad ur appt went well too :)
Hope- omg god Hun so sorry to hear what has just happend :hugs: :hugs: sounds so painful :hugs: I hope u recover soon!! Thinking of u please please get plenty rest I hope to god ur ears are going to be ok!! :hugs:


----------



## bumski

hope that sounds horendous!!!! omg i hope your ok, how on earth has that happened? i so hope the pain stops for you and it heals quickly, ear ache alone is a vile pain let alone your ear drum bursting xx

pcct im so glad your enjoying it, you sound like me lol what is your EDD? my dd was born in nov on the 25th, def a good month ;) xx


----------



## pcct

:) am due 14th nov. The clinic said at my scans they may date me diff but said I have to stay with the 14th :haha: as we know excatly what date ect as u no of course lol


----------



## bumski

they did that with me at the epu, tried to put me back a week even though they knew my dates but as it turns out she is due bang on when the clinic said :)

how are you feeling wann? x


----------



## bettybee1

how is everyone doing ????


----------



## pcct

Hey bettybee am fine thanks how's u?


----------



## g3mz

Hi Betty not long until your appointment Friday!!

How is everyone??

I haven't had a chance to get on here been really busy and Katie's been ill again! And I'm not feeling to great myself now! And I have enrolled on a nail course! Really excited about it!! Iv wanted to go back to work for soooooo long but with having two children with special needs my life is full of therapy appointments,reviews and courses!! And marks self employed car recovery/transportation and makes a decent wage to keep us both going but he has to take whatever he gets and he picks up cars from all over Wales and England so makes things difficult but once I qualify I will starting up a mobile nails business so I can fit it in around all my commitments! :)
I have my scan on Thursday! I should ovulate around 4 days later (but I'm not counting on it!) then if I'm right et will be 5 days after as its a 5 day blast?? But il find out properly at my scan x


----------



## bettybee1

pcct- gald your doing well sweetie not long till your 9 week scan either you better get a photo hehe:)


G3mz- bet your getting really exited for FET i hope this is it for you and you get your BFP!!! hope your nail course goes well aswell it will keep your mind active :)


afm - am super exited for friday but nervous aswell :/ ill get al my drugs then aswell :) then its just a matter of waiting for AF and ill start stimming ekkk the thing am more nervous for is EC how did you ladies find it ??? i hate any kind off anstehesia yukk!!!!xxx


----------



## g3mz

I had a pleasant experience both times, first time I experienced no pain at all during ec but was quite sore after it! Second time I can remember pulling faces in theatre but every time I did they topped up the pain relief! I was sooooooo nervous both times but after it realised there was no need! 
The hardest part for me was waiting for transfer as I didn't produce many eggs (stupid low amh!) so I just wanted them put back was very impatient! But then I'm always impatient!
Both times iv tested early but this time I won't be as being pupo really is a magical time filled with hope for the future! So this time I want to cling on to that for as long as possible Incase we get another bfn x


----------



## bumski

that sounds great g3mz! i would love to be able to do nails, hope it goes well for you. wow your scan is not far away now, hope you dont have to wait too long to ov, do you have to do opks or do they go off scans? x

betty thats great news about fri, i bet you cant wait to get started now, fx af will show up very soon after for you x

pcct glad youre doing well hun, when is your next scan then? x

i have caved and booked my 4d scan, we havnt told in laws yet as they did my head in last time telling me how much she looks like them and nothing like me, unfortunatly everyone will be coming with us again as they went funny when we told them we wanted the sexing scan done on our own, kind of dug ourselves a hole now.
Going to keep it quiet until the last minute though. also having issues with parents about the birth, my mum wants to be there, which in all honesty i might want, dh wants it to be just us two or have both mums (which im sure you can only have two birth partners) mil has told me she will bring fil down to our house as soon as contractions start then her and my mum will wait together at the hospital while we are there!
god i love having decisions made for me lol, just wish i was more outspoken x


----------



## g3mz

your mil sounds a nightmare bumski! its your labour, your baby, your choice! when is your scan?? bet you cant wait!!

im in for scan 2moro and as far as i know i just use opks and ring them up to let them know then they book me in for et if my cycle is normal i should be in for transfer next weekend :happydance:


----------



## bumski

scan is 2 weeks today when im 28 weeks exactly :) cant wait to see her.

oh this is getting exciting g3mz! is tomorrow to tell you how big any of your follies are? x


----------



## g3mz

I'm not sure what the scans for really? Lol she just told me to book a scan for cd10 and she will give me opks to take home and go from there! 
It's strange it doesn't feel real that il be pupo again next week strange without all the build up with the injections and stuff! 

Do you have a name in mind yet bumski? X


----------



## bumski

yeah fet is kinda weird when your on no drugs, are you going to be taking progesterone? hoping they see some nice big follies in there so your not waiting ages for et x
its sooooooo hard thinking of a name, im having a little break from looking for a while and kinda hoping something just pops in my head lol. as it stands though i have a list of maybes but nothing im in love with, typical, i thought with all this waiting to be pregnant picking the name would be the easy bit x


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls, hope everyone is well.
I'm still ill so going to go back to doctors. 
gmz3- hope your scan goes well today. 
bumski- you will pick a beautiful name i'm sure :)
Well it was Vday for my little boy yest :) (my ticker is wrong!) looks like i'm exactly 2wks behind you bumski. when's your due date 10th July? my youngest 2 will be 17yr on the 4th and 16yr on the 8th.


----------



## g3mz

aww bless you hope! hopefully the doc will be able to give you something!

well ladies i had my scan! but my biggest follie was only 10mm so im back in on monday for another scan,she said they grow around 2mm a day and it needs to get to 20mm before i ovulate so shouldnt take to long! fingers crossed!! x


----------



## bumski

that sounds positive g3mz, glad your follies are showing signs of playing ball for you, hopefully you can relax and have a nice weekend before you kick back in again x

hope im with you feeling ill, i felt so rough the last few days, although i think its just a bad cold magnified by pregnancy, i keep saying iv got man flu as im moaning about nothing really lol
happy v day for yesterday hun, another milestone done ;) iv set my next one for 28 weeks, dont know why, i just like to focus on getting past another point.
yeah baby is due on the 10th, sounds like july is a good month then, how expensive is it going to be for you? x


----------



## Hope41more

gmz3- your follies are coming along nicely- fingers crossed for you hun. xxx
bumski- Oh I have quite a few expensive months ahead of me. It's my daughters 18th tomorrow- I am paying for driving lessons and to get her through her test, plus few other presents. Then there's my youngests prom- had phone call from shop so have to go pay for that. then there's all the baby stuff to buy before I even get to July!!! 
So far I have bought some baby clothes (next sale 2wks ago) some small essentials- bottles etc but he does not have a pram, car seat, cot/crib, steriliser etc only thing I have bought like that is a bouncer as it was in the sale and I loved it. You bought much yet bumski? 
Well things are not great with me and Oh he is playing games and I'm sick of it it has me down :( 
Still saying he does not want baby and kicks off when I mention buying anything. He keeps saying I need to stop pushing the baby on him, that he's not here yet and I need to let him come round to the idea in his own time (i'm 6mths pregnant for gods sake!!!) He has not ONCE said he wants him and not ONCE made me feel secure :( Infact the opposite keeps telling me he never wanted the baby, not what he had planned and I have ruined his life :( 
To make things worse he was meant to have his daughter tues-wed night and he still has her now. So instead of being at his mothers 1night it has already been 3. His ex has told his daughter she does not want her to come back home at ALL- honestly she is a drunk and needs to get her act together!!! She is nearly 48yrs and she only has one child!!! 
My life is such a mess :(


----------



## bettybee1

hope - am really sorry your having problems with OH what a tool why the hell is he being like that if it was my hubby i think i would of tied him up and left him in the celler!!

but am really sorry you dont feel secure :( bleess you xxx


Bumski- sorry your not feeling too cracky either your right when your pregnant everything feels worse :(


----------



## g3mz

:hugs: Awwwww hope big hugs :hugs: you really don't need the stress from oh! But Hun your life is not a mess, you have a home, beautiful daughters and baby on the way!! And oh is very lucky to have you especially with his daughter that acts the way she does (i really feel your pain there!) but if he can't realise it he's a fool! I really hope things change when baby's here, I know to some men it doesn't become real until then! No wonder your feeling run down bless you!! Hope your ok! 

Bumski hope your feeling better too! 

Betty how did your appointment go yesterday?

How is everyone else??

I'm just keeping myself busy with my nail course waiting for my scan Monday :coffee: x


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for your scan Monday chick!! 

My app was great got all my drugs there sitting on my kitchen Worktops now :D 

Am gonna be on gonal-f 150mlu cetriode & progestrone supp 400mg :D!!!! 

Can't wait too get stated now hurry up AF!!! Woop woop !!! 

The docter said if my ovaries look like their over stimming he will start me on celxane


Has anyone else had gonal f 150mlu it's seems a really low dose !!! Scared I won't et enough follies :( x


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on much hope I are all doing ok :hugs: 
Betty I was on 175iu of gonal f and was enough plus if ur on other stuff to I was I only gonal f


----------



## bettybee1

What what your antral follie count pcct ? 

The cetriode is only too stop ovulation happening early you probs didn't have it coz you ha your nasal spray thing lol 

I hope it is enough lol !!! Don't wanna over stim but dot wanna not get many eggs either suppose they will put it up if nessary was very over wlemed by all the drugs tho !! Wish I starting already haha!!! Am on a 2 week Holliday from UNi & work an all so it makes this wait longer bleeughh !! Why why an I do impatient !! Haha 

How you feeling pcct ?? Xx


----------



## pcct

Aww is it :dohh: I didn't no that that lol 
I didn't know my count before stims - 150iu and 175iu I would say is the average , they know ur amh can't see them putting u on anything that will over stim u and if u need longer they will kept I stiming a extra few days till they get to a good size :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah o suppose Hun Wise words they just said there puttinh me on lowest coz of My age.


Now I have too decide if I want isci or not this is such a rollercoster haha!!


----------



## pcct

Haha yeah it is Hun just go with the flow chick :thumbup: I think they just put ur dose at ur age and amh level ur best at average like u say u don't want to over stim so slowly but surly does the trick :)


----------



## bettybee1

Wow just seen your ticker !!! 8week 2days !!!! Only 7 days till your scan !!!!!! :D !!!!x


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi all, just wanted to say good luck to all you ladies trying to conceive, and congrats to all of you that have conceived. 

I was sterilised three years ago, but greatly regret it and we are currently in the very early stages of considering egg sharing to try for another and to give someone else a chance at having a baby. 

I worry though, as I am already 34, and being as I wont be actually doing it until next year (when I would be 35, fast approaching 36) at the earliest due to uni degree, am worried that I may be too old. Any advice would be greatly appreciated :flower:


----------



## Hope41more

gmz3- good luck with your scan today!!! Fingers crossed all goes well.
bumski- how you feeling now?
Hope all you newly pregnant girls are doing well and ms is staying away!
Hope everyone else is doing well.
mumof5- When do you turn 35???
If you are wanting to egg share you really need to be looking into it now. Most clinics won't accept donors once you turn 35 (a couple until 36) and the initial tests etc before you start can take so long. I would say on average the girls on here (correct me if i'm wrong girls) took 6months for initial tests, counselling, matching with a donor etc. 
Plus HFEA won't allow egg sharing once you turn 36- that's not the age you can start but age it ends so egg transfer has to occur before then.
*Thus I would say to have the option of any clinic you need to be early 34 when first contacting them, especially if you would like to do more than one cycle*
I was in a state last year when I found out about my infertility (HSG June-proximal tubal blockage. Sep-surgery to unblock tubes-consultant did not even try to unblock them- Tubes blocked at both ends, twisted and away from ovaries and stuck to pelvic wall)
I was 35yrs +3mth in June and most clinics would not see me (I was considering traveling from the north east to London!) had the dilema do I egg share or try to have my tubes unblocked. I knew by the sep I would be running out of time and if clinic did accept me I would probably be lucky to get one cycle in before I turned 36yr. 
I ended up getting a shock BFP in Oct 6wks after surgery and my consultant does not know how!!! (was told only way forward IVF).
Please if you are really thinking of egg sharing do not leave it too late the stress and time bomb I endured was mentally torturing and I would not wish it on anyone. I'm in the middle of a degree myself (part time) 6mths pregnant with 3teenage girls and do not know if I will manage to go back in Sep for my final modules with a 6wk old. What I do know is you can get a degree at any age but with egg sharing or even just fertility itself there is time limit- a woman's bilological clock. Mine was ticking like Big Ben!!!


----------



## g3mz

hi ladies!!

mumof5 as hope said the screening tests take time, maybe if you book a consultation and talk it through maybe you could do your tests straight away to save time when you are ready? and i love your autism awareness sign my boy has asd :) best of luck to you hope you get to egg share!

hope everyone is ok!!

afm had my scan today, stupid follie is only 12mm :growlmad: was so excited on the way there then felt totally deflated after it! back again for another scan on thursday but looks like i wont ovulate until sometime next week! i hate all this waiting im sooooo impatient! x


----------



## bettybee1

Mum of 5 - I would defo make an app now becoz otherwise it will be too late for egg sharing !!! 

Gmz - sorry your follie is only small still ?! What cd r u on ? What cd do you normally ,0, x


----------



## g3mz

im cd 14 today which is when i usually ovulate but the ivf meds mess with your cycles! :( x


----------



## bettybee1

Ahhh okay yeah that makes sense ! I hope you ovulate soon hunnie ! Is this natural FET then ?? X


----------



## MUMOF5

g3mz said:


> hi ladies!!
> 
> i love your autism awareness sign my boy has asd :) best of luck to you hope you get to egg share!

Thank you g3mz, my son is autistic, so like to raise awareness where I can :thumbup: 

Thanks everyone, I have emailed two clinics today, The Lister in London and CRM London, so have tentatively started the ball rolling!! Thing is doing it sooner rather than later will mean that if I am successful I will most likely have to delay the last year of my degree (take a year out then go back afterwards to finish it) - To me a baby would be worth it, and as you have all pointed out time is not on my side for egg sharing, but I know that everyone else will think and tell us we are completely nuts, especially since I have been wanting to be a midwife for over 15 years.


----------



## bettybee1

I am in my last year of my nurse training hun and I got preg in my 1st year and had her start of my second year I had 10days off and carried on with everything I didn't fall behind passed all my exams and Iam probley going too get a 2:1 so not too bad ;D !!!! Am applying for midwifery next year !! Hope I get in how many year did you apply before you got on your course x


----------



## MUMOF5

bettybee1 said:


> Am applying for midwifery next year !! Hope I get in how many year did you apply before you got on your course x

Wow, you are good, I don't think that I could honestly carry on studying with a newborn, Id go crazy :wacko:

I have applied three times since I've wanted to be a midwife, but not on consecutive years. Best of luck to you, it is an amazing career and I feel truly privileged to be a part of it :cloud9:


----------



## bettybee1

I found it easier carrying on My hubby. Ha just left for afgan when lillah was 3days old and I was still in hosptial so going back too UNi kept my mind focused !! Lol !! I'll tell ya it's easier studying when their new born than now when she's 19month haha!! 

I have an interview on gyne ward for may so hopefully I'll start in July then I can put that down as experience becoz I'll be working on Epu aswell . I'll also b a registered nurse so hopefully that will stand me in good stead id love too be a midwife it's like my dream job :) !!! X


----------



## bumski

hi mumof5, i agree with what the others have said about age i was also told no older than 35, im 32 this year and already thinking if i want another baby after this one i cant really wait for too long, gl to you x

g3mz sorry your follies are not playing ball at the mo, typical bodies hey, they never do what we want, its still a good sign its growing and you never know by thurs it could do some catching up, fx for you x


----------



## MUMOF5

Ok so after a lot of research and reading yesterday I've rung three clinics this morning - The Lister, The Bridge and CRM (all in London). Anyone have any experience with any of these? Am awaiting calls back from all three of them. Feel good for actually getting the ball rolling :happydance: but also very nervous as there so much that can go wrong before you even get to the point of transfer.....

*** Update: Dr from CRM called back re my medical form, apparently because my son has autism they will not accept me as an egg sharer :nope: I have also just spoken to the donor co-ordinator at the Lister and they have said the same. g3mz was this an issue for you as I know you said that your son has asd?? The Dr I spoke to thinks that this will stop all clinics from accepting me, despite the fact that autism is not a proven genetic disorder, none of my other children have it and no-one in my family does either, also we believe our son developed autism due to vaccine injury; as a baby and small toddler he was perfectly 'normal', reaching all his milestones etc. I feel so deflated to think my dream may be over before it has begun :cry:

ps: Good luck Bettybee1 for your interview x


----------



## g3mz

Big hugs mumof5 :hugs: iv replied to your private mail.........I thought because of my daughters gdd I would have been turned down but it wasn't a problem and autism shouldn't be any different! As you said its not a genetic disorder, don't give up hope yet! 
On phone ATM will post again later x


----------



## MUMOF5

Heard from the other clinic too. I'm not viable for egg sharing :nope:, so after a lengthy discussion this afternoon DH and I have decided that we are going to try the sterilisation reversal operation. Now we just need to save the pennies (but hopefully by the end of the year/beginning of next we will have the money together. Wishing all of you the very best of luck xxxx


----------



## bumski

im so sorry mumof5! that must be heartbreaking, i know its must be such a hard thing to hear, i hope you and dh manage to save quickly for the reversal and it all works out well for you x

any news off anyone else at the mo? x


----------



## bettybee1

Momof5- am really sorry chick really am I really hope you can get either the reversal or find funds for the ivf xx


----------



## Hope41more

I'm really sorry mumof5. I'm also shocked they won't accept you as a donor due to your sons autism. I hope you find the funds for tubal reversal and get your dream of having another baby. 
*However one thing I would like to note is I have studied in length (in my degree) the link between the MMR vaccine and Autism and I can honestly say it was a case of scientific misconduct that caused an unwarranted health scare* 
Wakefield was found guilty for severe misconduct by the general medical council and was struck off the medical register which means he cannot even practise as a doctor. I am so for the MMR vaccine and I cannot believe the impact this man is still having on childrens health.


----------



## bettybee1

hope - i think it ridiculous about the MMR !!! look theres a massive out break in swansea now and alot of people are getting sick when they wouldnt if they had had there MMR i know plenty of mums who decided against giving their children vaccinations its wrong


----------



## g3mz

Quick question hope someone is online lol would you say this is a positive opk? It's been years sinse iv used them? x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## g3mz

I had my scan this morning and my follie was 17mm nurse gave me a load of opks and told me to start testing 2moro now I confess I have a poas addiction even with opks lol so did that just now and I'd say that was positive? But just want to make sure someone thinks the same before calling the clinic? x


----------



## MUMOF5

Definitely a positive imo :thumbup:


----------



## g3mz

Yay!! Iv just phoned my clinic and they will plan my transfer and ring me back :) x


----------



## MUMOF5

Ooh exciting :happydance: best of luck g3mz x


----------



## bettybee1

Defo positive hunnie !!!! Woop woop I know this is a stupid question but on a natural FET cycle is it posssible too catch your natural egg and the embryo they put back ??? X


----------



## g3mz

I can't see why it couldn't be possible? Impossible for me tho as dh has no motile sperm! 
Well I'm glad I didn't wait until 2moro like the nurse suggested I might av missed it!! My follie has been growing around 1.5mm a day and was 17 at 9am she said that I would ovulate when it was between 18 and 20? Must av known I was getting impatient lol x


----------



## g3mz

good luck for your scan today pcct :flower:

hope, how are things with you and oh now? better i hope?

bumski not long now until ur 4d scan!! bet you cant wait!

gosh tryandwish must be due soon! hope she has her new home sorted :flower:

hope everyone else is well :)

my clinic rang me back yesterday and said im in for transfer next thursday! they will ring early morning to confirm that it has thawed ok and tell us what time. i know they told us i think it was only 2 eggs in the past 3 years have not survived the thaw it still plays on my mind with the luck i get! crazy to think this time next week i should be PUPO :wacko:


----------



## pcct

Oh for god sake I have missed so much :dohh: so so sorry ladies .... Hey mumof5 :hi: 
Hey g3 fantastic u are going for your transfer soon eeek u be pupo before u know it :) 
Hey bettybee how is things going for u? Hey bumski 
God am so sorry for not keeping up I lost the thread and found its again and completely forgot to post :dohh: hope everyone is doing well


----------



## bumski

oh wow g3mz, cant believe i mised your opk!!
that is a brill pos, i wish i could get them like that when ttc lol. brilliant news about transfer, i wouldnt worry about thaw, i completely understand where your coming from as i was the same and thought that mine would be the minority not to survive but out of all the FET women iv spoke to iv not known any loose any during thaw.
So you gonna brave this one out and wait until otd? x

betty hows things coming on with you? x

congrats on your scan pcct?

hows everyone else doing? x

im having alot of problems working with the in laws and im seriously at the end of the road, i wanted to work until it became more or less impossible due to size but im trying to get my mat leave in order asap before i loose the plot (very long story) im going to concentrate on building my own business back up when on maternity leave so i dont have to go back. They are seriously trying to control my life and im a really independant person so it just grinds me. anyway enough moaning from me lol x


----------



## g3mz

Moan away bumski sometimes it helps to vent your frustration! 

I do intend to wait until otd this time I'm not upsetting myself before I have to! I'm going to enjoy every minute of this tww!

Betty is it this week you start stimms??

Mumof5 it has played on my mind ever since you were turned down for egg share..............surely if asd was a genetic problem that you had it would show on a chromosome test isn't that why they do them for egg share??
Ladies please correct me if I'm wrong as I'm not always the brightest lol

I thought I would fail my chromosome test as my daughter had fluid on her brain and has Gdd and always felt it was my fault, then my boy with his asd but my tests came back ok? And my doctor signed consent that there was no reason I couldn't? 
It just seems so unfair?:wacko:


----------



## MUMOF5

g3mz said:


> Mumof5 it has played on my mind ever since you were turned down for egg share..............surely if asd was a genetic problem that you had it would show on a chromosome test isn't that why they do them for egg share??
> Ladies please correct me if I'm wrong as I'm not always the brightest lol
> 
> I thought I would fail my chromosome test as my daughter had fluid on her brain and has Gdd and always felt it was my fault, then my boy with his asd but my tests came back ok? And my doctor signed consent that there was no reason I couldn't?
> It just seems so unfair?:wacko:

Thanks for thinking of me g3mz, apparently it would not show on a chromosomal test :shrug:. I'm ok with it now, we have sat down and made a plan and we have worked out that with next years student loan, we should have the money for me to have reversal done next April/May. It is a shame though, as I really would have felt a great sense of achievement to have known that Id given another woman the chance to have a baby. Best of luck for next week x


----------



## g3mz

Hi ladies :)

I am officially PUPO! And sooooooooo hope this will be 3rd time lucky!!

How is everyone??

Have you started stims yet Betty? x


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah for being PuPo wahoooo!!!! Was your frostie a blast or 3d ? 

When did u have transfer ? 

No haven't started yet as my af is late very annoyed lol bloody typical !!x


----------



## g3mz

Hope it turns up soon for you betty! i was late this cycle always when we need it!!

Transfer was today 4aa blast otd 1st may! Am going to try hold out until then! Better to enjoy being PUPO than upset myself sooner than I have to! But really hope it works 3rd time lucky nd all that! x


----------



## bettybee1

I really hope it works for you too hunnie :D !!!! So your 1st cycle you got preg so at least you know It does work :D !!!! 

I don't know how you will wait at all !! Xxxx


----------



## pcct

:yipee: Hun congrats being pupo!!! I had a 4aa blast transferred too :D can't wait to hear your wonderful exicting news on the 1st may :) 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## bumski

yay g3mz, thats brilliant news!!! i had a 4bb and a 4bc transfered, you have a cracking little embie in there!!! this has to work, its going to drag now lol xx

had my 4d scan last night, it was brill but not as clear as id hoped, once i mentioned babys spine she spent 10 mins trying to find whats wrong with it which annoyed me as it was a £120 scan and i didnt pay for her to have a nosey, also she said i have excessive fluid and am i being scanned again as this needs to be mentioned to a dr! so not the most positive but atleast i got a little peek of my little lady, she looks like a little porker lol, will upload pic when i get chance.
back to see the specialist on mon so fx baby is still doing well. im in constant pain around my ribs now, feels like iv been punched in them and cant sit for more than 10 mins but drs said its not pregnancy related so not sure what it is.

hope your all well, hope, how is baby treating you? x


----------



## bettybee1

Bumski- when I was pregnant with my daughter I had exessive fluid it's called polyhrdanios what I had , I gained 4stone in the space of 6weeks at 31 weeks my bump was measuring 42 weeks !!!!! I wouldn't worry too much they will probley keep an eye on you xxzx


----------



## g3mz

hope the pain around your ribs eases bumski! must have been lovely to see your little lady! :)

wow pcct just noticed your ticker your pregnancy is going so quick!

betty any sign of af??

1dpt- im still in bed at 11.30am but have been awake from 5.30am just couldnt sleep!! had a dull achey pain last night and one really sharp pain today made me double over but im not going to read to much in to it!
iv booked a caravan holiday for next month so if it fails il have something to look forward to!! or if it works to celebrate! so much for trying to save money the tww is so boring iv been doing some retail therapy online lol i think i should give the bank card to mark to keep safe! x


----------



## pcct

Nice to see you are resting Hun :hugs: we r going to book a caravan holiday for next months too if I can get the time off work! 
Bumski can't wait to see your scan pics :) 
Hey hope :) hope u are doing ok.
I think my pregnacy is going in a bit slow :( lol am saying that now it will prob fly in in a few weeks lol - we have our next scan on the 10th may ill be 13 weeks then x


----------



## bumski

bet you cant wait for your next scan pcct, they just get better and better, the 1st tri really dragged for me too and now its just flying by x

g3mz im glad your giving yourself a fall back plan, not that you will need it this time, hoping it keeps you nice and relaxed though. are you doing bed rest for a few days? x

thanks betty, i went for my anti d injection yesterday at maternity and mentioned the pain im getting, she examined me and i measured at 32-33 weeks so i was sent for a scan, baby is doing great and measuring 2lb 15oz so shes a good weight but they confirmed the excess fluid at about 24cm. im going no where near google for this as i have an idea what it says and i dont want to stress unless i really have to. i have another scan on mon for babys spine where they will check on the fluid levels again. i will probably be monitored now with scans until she is here to keep an eye on it. as long as baby is happy im happy, they said the pain could be due to the fluid so it will just get worse now but shes worth it x


----------



## g3mz

aww bumski really not having an easy time r u! but just think you get to see your little girl more! :)

2dpt iv just been lazing about on the sofa im soooooo tired but i just cant get to sleep!:growlmad:
:growlmad:
my tests arrived in the post today..............not that id be at all tempted to test early :haha:
going out for food with dh later be nice to get out for a bit!

how is everyone? x


----------



## bettybee1

Bumski if it not really high and stays ok they will just monitor you if baby starts becoming engaged then disengaged then oblique then they will probley want too preform a c section it stops cord going before babies head xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Tbh I would google it becoz it's not tha scarey just you might need a section what a lot of women have anyway xxxx


----------



## Hope41more

Wow gmz3 PUPO!!!!! :) 
Oh I hope the 2ww goes by fast, your last one went so slow for me lol. I really do wait in everyones 2ww I feel the anxiety myself! Fingers crossed this is your time hun and it works. xxx
Bumski I hope the fluid sorts itself out. Fingers crossed for your scan on Monday. I hope she is doing great. So looks forward to your scan pics- PLEASE put them on :) Funny you mention pain in your ribs I have the same thing- had it for a few weeks now (I would guess since about 24wk) I have even woke up with the pain, its right under the bottom of my ribs like someone is trying to pull them over my head and like I have done 1000 sit ups!
pcct- how's your pregnancy going?
betty- when do you start your IVF cycle? 
Hope everyone else is doing fine.
I have had a huge growth spurt in the last week, everyone has gotton a shock including me. I have gone from looking podgie and people being shocked that I'm pregnant let alone 25wks to being really pregnant by 26wks (got a huge shock when I walked past a mirror in a shop yest!) Will be 27wks wed and then in my 3rd tri :) He is soooo active feels like I'm being kicked and punched ALL the time, think midwife is right and I'm going to have a handful! 
Still worried as this pregnancy is still not hitting home and I'm starting to feel really anxious, scared and worried about how a baby is going to fit into our lives etc. I can't believe I'm going to be a mammy to a Boy!!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Hope- I was cd 2 yesturday started gonfal-f yesturday :D 

Iam sure he will fit right in when he is here !! It's could because your older children can help you too :) !! Xxxx


----------



## g3mz

Hi hope this tww is dragging already 3dpt today feels like its been at least a week already and I'm sooooo tired all the time prob from all the stress of wanting it to work so badly!! How are things with you and oh now?x 

Yay for starting stimms Betty!! :) when's your scan? x


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkk when you testing ??? 


My scans on Wednesday :D !!!! Hopefully everything is right for where I should be and I don't need too change meds !!! Xxx


----------



## g3mz

I'm trying to hold out for otd 1st may but il prob test around Friday so il be 8dpt then!!

Won't be long until your on your tww now :happydance: x


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I don't think I could hold out that long Haa!!! 

Just done my second injection !!! It hurt more than the 1st don't know why !! 

Yeah hopefully I get 2 perfect blasts !!!!! Xxzx


----------



## g3mz

im sure you will get lots of lovely blasts :) i found my injections the same some were painless some hurt alot! but its all worth it!!

i really want to try and leave it until friday as i would be 13dpo so should have a clear result and iv always meant to ask the clinic why otd is 16 days after 5dt? but i think it might be to avoid the heartache of a possible chemical maybe??
on both my cycles iv tested early and iv felt both the joy and upset it can cause, its lovely knowing i could be pregnant and im not ready to give that up yet!
but saying that when im here on my own while the kids are in school and marks in work this week temptation may get the better of me! x


----------



## bumski

lol g3mz thats exactly how i felt, i was full of determination to hold out a bit longer until being alone and the temptation got the better of me, to the point i found out and had to retake a test pretending to dh it was my first one lol. going to be keeping a close eye on this thread this week ;)

hope, thats exactly how i feel, i keep being woken by the pain, its really annoying and i cant seem to find a position that eases it, i just find it more bearable when im up and about, i had the same with the bump too, it was tiny and then this last few weeks its came right out and i look really pregnant now, i think its helping with it sinking in too, i just cant wait to meet her now im getting so so excited! im sure you will wonder what life was like before you had your little boy in no time at all x

betty thats great news you have started your stimms now :) i hope your scan goes great and your right on track growing some great follies. thanks for the info on the fluid, it helps to hear from other people who have experienced these things, dd1s pregnancy was completely perfect and stress free so this is all strange to me x

hope everyone else is well, and im presuming tryandwish will have had her baby by now, i wonder what shes had!


----------



## bumski

just checked her ticker and it says 38+5 so baby may not be here yet x


----------



## bettybee1

G3mz - I tottally understand why you want to wait !!!! 

Bumski - can I ask what meds you were on gonal f ?? What doseage ? Xxx


----------



## bumski

i was on follistim or fostimon or something like that, i was on 150 a day but it was reduced to 112.5 for a couple of days as my eostrogen shot through the roof. how are you feeling so far x


----------



## bettybee1

Ahhh okay am on 150mlu !!! Only had my second injection today so feeling ok on a heavy painful period so won't know where my pains are from lol!!! Hopefully I grow some nice follies !!! Want at least 5 !!!! 

Did you gets yours too blasts ? Xx


----------



## Hope41more

gmz3- Oh and I started counselling last week as I think we need it and things still up and down. 
Can babies be too active? This little man is constantly beating the life out of me left right and centre!!! I'm not finding sleep uncomfortable but he sure is waking me up ALL the time. I would love a nice chilled out baby this time but think I'm going to get the opposite.


----------



## g3mz

thats a good sign that hes willing to go to counselling hope :thumbup:


4dpt today feeling really achey like af type aches :( 
never been so bored in my life im doing a bit around the house now but nothing major but im still really tired :sleep: x


----------



## g3mz

Why do I do it to myself????? :wacko:
Dh is really ill with a chest infection and iv felt really bad coz I'm used to looking after him but he's been making me rest and doing far to much himself!
So I'm a moment of weakness I tested early this morn around 5am, now I'm not really 5dpt yet as transfer wasn't until 2pm but I thought I'd give it a go and there was a line but very faint! So faint it don't really show in a pic! I used a superdrug test and ripped it open just to check lol :haha:
Now I have that agonising wait to test again!!
I'm not getting my hopes up just yet!!
Why am I so weak when it comes to waiting :shrug: x


----------



## bumski

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! your so normal testing early g3mz. oh im so so hoping this is it for you, have you done another yet? x

betty, i dont know how many blasts i had but only two were good enough to freeze, he did say they were going to see how the others looked the next day but they obviously werent strong enough to freeze. hope your scan goes well tomorrow x

hope, it does sound like you have an extremely active one there, hope hes not giving you too much grief, glad you and oh are getting things sorted, i hope the councelling works out for you x


----------



## g3mz

Well I was working myself up coz it was faint thinking maybe it was an evap its the first time iv used superdrug tests but iv heard mostly positive things about them so I held my pee for few hours and tested again using another sd test but from another pack and got a ever so slightly darker line :) so very cautiously happy ATM! Will test again in the morn and iv ordered more tests with next day delivery :haha: let the addiction begin! :happydance:
Just really hope this is it!! :happydance:


----------



## pcct

Ohh wow g3 I really hope this is it for you :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: sd test are the best!!!!


----------



## g3mz

I'm wishing the hours away until the morning so I can test again!!! :)


----------



## bumski

so am i lol!!!
oh wow this is great, im really really excited for you, have you told dh? x


----------



## g3mz

Yes he was a little annoyed with me that I did it while he was sleeping :blush:
But he's just worried I will work myself up with worry over what happened first time around, but I'm not going to I'm just going to keep setting myself little goals to get to! First is 2moro so I can test again :haha:
Then it will be otd next Wednesday, then scan and so on!
But as I suspected dh wants to wrap me in cotton wool I think he's more worried than me to be honest! I'm not doing a lot just little bits around the house he's still doing most things and school runs coz ds behaviour can be unpredictable and can sometimes lash out especially coming out off school as theres to much noise/people for him to cope with so I can see why he doesn't want me doing that but I'm sure doing the dishes won't hurt me lol
It's nice to see he cares so much but he really needs to chill out a bit x


----------



## g3mz

This is the 2nd test I took don't know if you can see the line it is very faint x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pcct

Omfg I can see it looks the double of my 5dpt test eeeekkkk you are preggers girl I am sooooooooo happy!!!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

That test is not faint !!!!!! At all !!!! Congrats hunnie :D !!!! Wahoooooo!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## g3mz

You will be next Betty!! Hope you have lots of lovely follies growing! What time is your scan 2moro? x


----------



## bettybee1

I hope Soo :D !!!!! It's at 8:10am nice and early no waiting round yeahhhh!!! X


----------



## bumski

wow g3mz that is 100% bfp!!! oh im so happy :) you really do deserve this, dh is right, take extra care for a while and enjoy being looked after :) xx


----------



## g3mz

It doesn't feel real at all I'm sitting here with the test next to me and I keep looking at it:haha: x


----------



## bumski

i dont blame you, i remember with the first one i got a line on i had taken a pic of it on my phone and i couldnt sleep in bed so i kept looking at it lol. i bet you cant wait until tomorrow now x


----------



## pcct

Hehe totally reminds me of when I tested nothing has actually sunk in until we had our second scan at 9 weeks even at that I look at my little bump and think how lucky am I :) enjoy Every min g3 u totally and utterly mega deserve this so please take extra care!! And again a massive huge congratulation :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

Oh wow congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
You girls love to surprise me- not testing till OTD lol. 
I'm so happy for you and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9mths.


----------



## Hope41more

g3mz said:


> It doesn't feel real at all I'm sitting here with the test next to me and I keep looking at it:haha: x

Well I'm 27wks today and in my 3rd tri- still does not seem real :haha:


----------



## g3mz

I was so excited I found it hard to sleep last night!:wacko:
I took another sd and it looked pretty faint like the first one I did yesterday, morning pee don't seem to be the best for me! So anyway I thought lets do a cb digi and it took what felt like forever I thought there was something wrong with it! And then popped up that lovely word I wanted to see, girls I think I'm pregnant :haha: :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah for the digi wah hey woop woop !!!!!!! Ekkk!!!! Cant wait too watch your tests go dark!!!!! X


----------



## pcct

Wooooo hoooo so happy for u and wow to see them words are totally amazing isn't it!!! My first cb digi felt like forever when the timer was going :dohh: am so over the moon for u g3 u have came a very long way and a very rocky road YOU deserve this and am chuffed to bits for you!!!


----------



## bumski

omg i was wondering if you would have been online yet and thought i would check anyway to find this!!!!! g3mz im so freakin over the moon for you, i cant put into words how excited i am :)
hope your feeling well hun, sometimes its best to just test, it makes the 2ww so much more fun xx

pcct how you feeling hun? hope being pregnant is treating you well x

betty i hope your scan is going well this am, looking forward to your bfp next x

hope, yay for 3rd tri! its really surreal isnt it, i still wake up and look straight at my belly incase its all been a dream, i love being reminded by my growing bump. i look huge now, go knows how big i will be lol x


----------



## pcct

Hey bumski it's been great thanks no sickness just been having palpitation since 7 weeks but getting used to it now! All so with being off work due to stress of the job my doctor has only gone and referred me to adults mental Heath with a midwife :dohh: saying am depressed ect when I have only been signed off work with stress and with them still making me heavy lift ect! Part from that everything is great! Am due back at work on the 1st may and things should be diff now as in early pregnancy they just don't take I seriously


----------



## bumski

sounds like the best thing to have a break from work hun, its so important to look after yourself, and no matter what you have done a lot to get this baby, your whats important now x
are you looking forward to going back?
i work with in laws, was meant to be temporary and they are seriously doing my head in, its like they try to stress me out, to the point i feel a bit of hatred creeping in which is not good, and im also having a hard time sitting upright with the pain in my ribs so im not enjoying work AT ALL just lately. i had no intention of going on maternity until about 38 weeks but i feel like im being pushed into taking it early just to avoid loosing my head with them. so im taking this morning off to see if i can get my forms filled out. sorry for the moan lol x


----------



## Hope41more

How fab seeing the words PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! :) 
If I'm smiling from ear to ear god knows how you are feeling- so happy for you :)
bumski- Moan away hun that's what we are here for. When you thinking of taking maternity leave now then hun?I'm having same pain as you, keep getting wrong for stretching out and hogging the sofa at night but only way I feel totally comfortable. I wake up with a small bump and with each hour it gets bigger and bigger!!!
Pcct- Oh your so lucky avoiding ms I had it bad inc migraine in first tri was awful. So grateful for feeling good now. Just little things like bad back, being uncomfrtable etc now which is to be expected.
Had an eventful few days started to speak to my sister and mam. My sister kindly gave me her sons baby clothes as well as baby carrier etc. Also bought a travel system. I had put a deposit on a silver cross one at mothercare as it was on offer. I was told I could get a refund at any point before delivery if I changed my mind. Someone mentioned gumtree and getting some items off there so I had a look. First pram posted within mins of me going on was the one I had put a deposit on!!!! went to look at it and it had been used a couple of times and was immaculate!!!! :) (relative bought them a £1000+ pram as a present after baby was born) Got the works inc car seat, changing bag and raincover for £50 :) My family were gobsmacked when they saw it and I'm still grinning from ear to ear. I have saved myself hundreds, have the pram I wanted and its basically brand new :)


----------



## pcct

Not really looking forward to going back at all!! But has to be done I suppose! Sorry out havin a rough ride at work to it does suck!! And moan away chick :) we're all here to listen! 
Yeah hope my back is sore too I had back problems before pregnancy I can't sit too long :dohh: I think I know what pram u got I was looking at that one too :) I love it! And what a brilliant price you got yours for!! :)


----------



## bumski

is it the 3d one? i love that one but have picked one off ebay, not sure if thats a good idea as i cant try before i buy but it seems to have all the bits i want it to, car seat, swivel wheels, big basket etc. will have to try and post a link but not sure how to do it.
you got a right bargain there hope, anything to save a few quid, esp when its as good as new! bet you keep playing with it lol.
pcct your not far off 2nd tri now, i cant believe it! hope you dont get too much pain as pregnancy progresses.
i havnt sent my mat forms in yet so cant take it yet, im going to try and get it all in place and hold out as long as poss, that way i get more time off when baby is here which i know i would prefer, but only time will tell with that one x


----------



## Hope41more

It's the metropolitan 3D one. I loved the look of it as soon as I walked into team valley mothercare 9days before. Offer I put deposit on went off and its back upto £450 without changing bag. still can't believe my bargin, looks like I have just pushed it round the block. No marks, scratches nothing really is immaculate :) (Her baby was just a couple of wks old) I'm a bit OCD so was sceptical going to look at it. I think she was mad for selling it at that price! would have cost me £35 just for the changing bag! Must have been fate since her ad had only been on 14mins before I rang her and I had never been on gumtree before.
bumski-I hope your in laws don't spoil the relationship between you's too much, would be such a shame especially with baby on the way. Could you or OH not have a nice word with them? You don't need the stress or upset too and like you said you would rather have more time when baby gets here.
pcct- I was in a car accident yrs ago and had back problems before being pregnant so that has not helped. Too be honest its not as bad as I thought it would be just praying I stay this lucky as I have a condition (very rare and long story) and have to see my consultant every 2wks while pregnant and the bigger I get more problems I'm expecting (but praying I won't!) I had severe pain with my other pregnancies and consultants kept brushing it off- it was not diagnosed till after my 3rd. Now they can't be more helpful and concerned!


----------



## pcct

I can't believe it my self hahaha! I can't remember the name of the pram on mothercare but remember it being on offer and was playing around with it lol tbh I think it was prob the nicest one in mothercare that day!
Am not going back to work after mat leave am going to college when baby is about 2 so ill be leaving as soon as I can understand u want to leave as late as u to have more time with baby


----------



## g3mz

Post some pics of your bumps ladies! Would love to see them and your latest scan bumski! 

I really am on cloud 9 today! :cloud9:
I woke dh up waving the cb digi in his face and now he's got a little over excited, we had agreed not to tell anyone except his mother and my parents until 12 weeks but so far he's told our elderly neighbours and some random woman that works in our local petrol garage coz he was in there buying me some magazines :haha: he said he just couldn't help himself!! 

Have been a little..............ok very!! Upset with my best friend, she hasn't Been very supportive through all this ivf stuff to the point where she text me the other day and I told her that mark didn't want me testing early Incase I stressed over what happened the first time and she had to ask me what happened!! She said it was negative wasn't it?? I sent her a very long text explaining the hell we went through for her to just change the subject :growlmad: so I don't even feel like telling her now and we have been so close from the age of 3! (see bumski never apologise for moaning I do enough of it on here! Lol)
But I'm not going to let it get to me!

I have 7 test left here so will do one a day until otd and I have 2digis left so will do 1 next week and 1 the week after and then I will try to stop testing TRY anyway :haha: x


----------



## pcct

Am so excited for u too Hun :) all of on this thread has been blessed ad Beth you are next hunni :dance: 

So sorry to her about ur friend mine done exactly the same :( we still don't talk and we never will now after it all! 
G3 gosh I can't explain how happy I am for u!! Can't wait to see your tests get darker and darker eeekkk


----------



## g3mz

I just want to thank all of you!!! :flower: You have been so supportive it's been a year now and so many highs and lows and I think I might have gone insane :wacko: if it wasn't for all your support!!! 

Reading through this thread from the start really does bring tears to my eyes :cry: or maybe its just the hormones :haha:
I'm blinking covered in spots!! And I never get spots!!

Can't wait to hear how your scans gone Betty!! Oooooooooooooooh not long until you will be on the tww :happydance: x


----------



## pcct

Awww I betcha it must be so emotional reading everything thru and seeing just how far u have came! U have been so strong and now this is your time to shine!!


----------



## bumski

i feel the same g3mz! if id not been able to write everything down on here it would have been so much harder! its weird reading through this thread from last year. sounds like dh is enjoying every minute hun, how nice! this is just the best news ever!!
p.s i got spots the day before my bfp and they have not calmed down yet :( still worth it though, it was what give my mum a clue x
not done a single bump shot you know, i will have to take one and post it cuz i know it will be nice to look back on, going to upload 4d pics now x


----------



## bumski

try to ignore her funky elvis hair do lol :haha: its the placenta apparently, she always has her head up against it.
so this is my little chunky monkey, estimated weight at 2lb 15oz 2 days after this scan :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







TC_3.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## g3mz

Awwwwwwwwwwwww she's beautiful!!!!! 4d scans are amazing!!! xx


----------



## bettybee1

Awwww gorgeous bumski she looks like she's smiling :) !!! 

My scan was so so , she didn't measure ought just said nothing really happening yet !! And then I may need too up my dose but docter didn't want to so staying on 150mlu will have my next scan Friday !!! Hoping my follies have grown !!! Abit !!!
Was supposed too start my cetriode today but she said no !! Maybe Friday !! Bah abit disappointed really xxx


----------



## bumski

thanks you guys xxx

i know how annoying it can be betty when we get our hopes up for something to be happening but what shocked me is how quickly it can all turn around! you may just be nicely suprised by friday at how they have grown, what cd are you now? x


----------



## bettybee1

Am only cd 6 haha<<< !!!!! So wasn't expecting much she didn't even measure ought so one could of being 10mm for all I know some looked bigger than others ! Hopefully on Friday I will be surprised !! Hope I get a different nurse as this one was a bitch point blank really rude too me !


----------



## bumski

ya know i think sonographers of all kinds need a degree in bitchyness and cockyness! iv had my fill of them lol. had a couple of really cool ones but the majority treat you like a number and dont like to get into any detail about anything with you. keeping my fx theres lots going on in there as we speak, which there must be otherwise the dr would have agreed to up your dose x


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah am slef funding through my nhs hosptial !!! And it's the nurses at the assisted conception unit that do everything but there's a few that are moody but today she beyond that she was plain dam rude! After my scan she was like have you brought your vial of gonal I was like no it's in the fridge at home no one told me too bring it in, I only brought my unopened drugs !! She literally shouted at me an said well that purple bag we have you your supposed too bring it too every app!!! And we can mix more till we see the other vial!!! She was like if you need more which I will you will have too make a trip tmro when it's convenient for us!! Cheek!!! 

Then I had too make and app for fri te receptionist was like is this time ok te nurse was like no much later than that ( u had just told her o need the earkier one posa for work the app strt at 7 !! ) so se was then like where fully booked o was like wtf you have just said there annearly one!! She then said the only time we have I 8:30 I was like I can't am working I do home care and can't miss patient calls , she was like sorry really sarcastic and she laughed under her breath and said that's the earliest we can do ! And you might be waiting a while as we have to slot you in !! She didn't even say bye never smiled once ! Was really cocky !! I was on my own if I had being with luke he would of kicked off , but maybe she wouldn't have spoke too me like that if he was their but the waiting room was full and she was really loud ! I walked out feeling so embarrassed I just bury into tears cryed all the way tol UNi felt like a right dick !!!! 

My husband told me too ring them back up and complain so after dinner I rang them a diff nurse answered I explained i can't make the app I an do earlier or on my break at 10:45 she was lovely she said straight away of course we can move it :) bless her !! 

Iam hoping I don't get the horrid nurse on Friday if I do and she's funny with me again ! I might actually ask her what her problem is !!! Am not being funny but am self funding and haven't done ought wrong so what the need tol be so nasty ! She simply shouldn't be in the job !!!! Bitch !!! Maybe becoz she was overweight and not attractive !! And Iam only 21 and walked in with a full face of makeup on hair done etc he probley couldn't stand it ! Some people get funny like that ! If I get another nurse am Gunna complain about her too them haha!!!!! They will probley agree with me !! The moody fart !! 

Rant over haha!!!


----------



## g3mz

Omg Betty the staff at your clinic sound horrible!! It's such a hard time emotionally I'm lucky all the staff at my clinic are fab and very understanding ( first clinic wasn't so great nice enough nurses but lack of sympathy when I was misscarrying) if you get her again and she's still a bitch I'd make a complaint about her, how many other women is she upsetting everyday? 

Like bumski said so much can happen in the matter of days on stimms, get a hot water bottle on them! :) x


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah luke said he will make a complaint about her if shes horrid again it was the way she was talking too me really loud and cocky they're s no need at all !!!! Normally when people are like that I say something or get mad and like say have you got a problem !! But I just had a lump in my throat :( she made feel feel like I shouldnt be having ivf or something :( anyway fack her!!!the silly trout! 

Just want my follies too be bigger :D !!!! 

Have you tested with superdrug today gmz??


----------



## bumski

omg what a bitch!!! i agree, put her on the spot and ask her outright if she has a problem with you as she is making you feel that way, she will prob shut up. she probably is jealous the horrid cow!
hope fri is better for you, make sure you put an official complaint in if shes like that again x


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks I hope Friday is better too ! Hate that place :( brrrr!!!! 

Private clinics are so much better they give you more info And stuff aswell
!xxx


----------



## pcct

Bettybee- what a horrible nurse u had yesterday like the girls say ivf is such an emotional roller coaster as it is never mind people treating u like that!! However you do make me laugh with the things u say :haha: 

How's it test looking today g3? :)


----------



## Hope41more

gmz3- We will always be here for you and agree without you girls I would have struggled more during the tough times (ie a lot lol). Hope you have woke up beaming :)
Betty- I would def make a formal complaint if she is nasty to you again. like others have said its emotional enough without the added stress. 
Hope everyone else is well and happy. 
Well I'm not (fore warning for a rant!!!) Oh had to cancel our counselling today as its at 330pm latest time they can offer and he is self employed and has to work and can't nip away today- fair enough (even though i'm disappointed I understand) Well he has his own flat round the corner from my house, bought as an investment and security (commitment phobic) and since LTTTC he slowly but surely ended up moving from mine to living there (long story) I bought a £700 mattress as we both have bad backs chose it together couple of years ago and he said from moment we got it it hurts his back as it's too soft- now he uses it as an excuse not to stay at mine (never does!) and tells me to buy another!!! (I paid for first one too and when I sleep in it on my own its the best matress ever!) So when kids are sleeping at friends etc I sleep at his. Also since my washer broke I have been doing my washing there (work being done in utility and don't want a new one being damaged) 
***main rant!!!*** well last night I was going to his to do my washing and neither of us have kids all weekend so planned on staying at his. I get a phone call to say a lad we know is moving in as he has fallen out with his girlfriend AGAIN!!! Now they are not what I call friends have never been out socialising together EVER met through work contacts and only time he is in contact with OH is when he wants to sleep on his couch (Oh flat is 1bed) I'm furious!!!!!!!!!!! He never asked me if it was ok, I have been going round for a few hours on a night to do my washing and spend time with him, he won't stay at mine and we now can't spend the weekend at his and sex will be no more either :( He says i'm controlling and I say he's an arse hole who should have thought about how this would effect US :( I'm sick of him acting single and having no thought for me at all. Like I say this guy is not a 'friend' only uses him for free board and lodgings when he splits up with his misses so much so he always keeps the spare key!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh spent last friday and sat with his mother and daughter, then went straight out with the lads and stayed at his friends and was soooo hungover sunday afternoon I saw him for 2hrs :( I feel like he is having his cake and eating it and I have had enough!!!!!!!!!! :( :( :(


----------



## g3mz

Awe hope :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: oh sounds like he's being a right prick! And it's not fair on you at all!!! He needs to grow up by the sounds of it and realise what he's got!! Hope your ok!! x 

I forgot to test when I woke up :dohh:
So tested about 3 hours later not much difference really the pic was taken on my iPad so it's not that good and it does look slightly darker in real life.
I had few pains last night it scared me a little but I'm ok today x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pcct

Hope sorry he's being a idiot!! I really hope thing will finally get sorted! Hope ur ok :hugs: 

G3 loving the progress of your tests :wohoo: can't believe u forgot to test :haha:


----------



## bumski

g3mz those tests are looking great!! right on track i would say, i bet its not sinking in yet is it? x

hope, i dont mean to sound rude but your oh sounds like a proper nob!!
if it were me i would be making my own plans without him because it does not seem you can rely on him at all, as for having his cake you are right there! 
why does he think its ok for him to live as a single bloke while you carry all the burden of having this baby, i would have to lay down the law before baby is here and tell him to grow the f$$k up and act like the man he needs to be or do one because you are going to find it so much harder once baby is here and hes still treating you like this, i think you have been more than fair by even giving him another chance but its all a bit one sided. You deserve better, and you deserve someone who you can trust and rely on. Hope you manage to sort it out hun xx


----------



## bettybee1

Gmz - your test looks ace ekkk!!! 

Hope- he does sound abit of a walley there no need hope you are feeling okay c


----------



## bumski

how you feeling about your scan tomorrow betty? hey not long now and you will be getting a date for er!!! yay!! x


----------



## bettybee1

Feeling really nervous my hopes ain't up at all !! I just don't wanna be disappointment too walk in and they say nothing is happening blah!! You will know the feeling lol 

I hope everything goes well and they tell me I ca strt my cetriode and give me a date for EC that would b perfect situation but you just don't bloody know with this roller coaster !!!! !!! X


----------



## bumski

yeah i understand that, will look forward to your update though, and if its not tomorrow, chances are by mon there will be loads going on! lots of luck to you though x

g3mz whats your EDD? is it this year? maybe around xmas x


----------



## Hope41more

bumski said:


> g3mz those tests are looking great!! right on track i would say, i bet its not sinking in yet is it? x
> 
> hope, i dont mean to sound rude but your oh sounds like a proper nob!!
> if it were me i would be making my own plans without him because it does not seem you can rely on him at all, as for having his cake you are right there!
> why does he think its ok for him to live as a single bloke while you carry all the burden of having this baby, i would have to lay down the law before baby is here and tell him to grow the f$$k up and act like the man he needs to be or do one because you are going to find it so much harder once baby is here and hes still treating you like this, i think you have been more than fair by even giving him another chance but its all a bit one sided. You deserve better, and you deserve someone who you can trust and rely on. Hope you manage to sort it out hun xx

I totally agree with you, I'm clinging onto counselling helping us but I'm worried I'm clutching at straws. Only he can change, that's if he wants too and I'm really unsure he ever will. For my sake, kids and baby's I need to know I have done my best and tried my hardest to make this relationship work (properly too much if I'm honest and I believe I have lost some respect from my girls because of it and not shown them a good example about what relationships are all about! LTTTC really did mess with my head and now I'm pregnant I feel even more guilty and irresponsible :blush:)


----------



## Hope41more

Betty- Good luck with your scan today :) I hope that woman is better behaved today and if not she needs a nice big fat complaint about her behaviour put in!
gmz3- Oh your tests are fab. I must be the only person who never took a test on here. Clinic did one and that was it. Think repeated tests would drive me crazy! As for bump pics I have done some but want to show the difference so will give nice effect so will post just not yet.
Bumski- I hope you are going to post some photos of your little girls nursery. Wish I had a nursery for my little man, he is going to be squished into my room till I eventually move house then it won't be straight away as will have to build an extension as cheaper to do than buying a 4bedroom. I think he will be in with me till he is at least 2yrs :( my middle one wants to move away to uni next year but I can't rely on that or take her room off her, my eldest wants to go to uni locally- so pleased as she really is my best friend and I would miss her terribly!!!
pcct-when's your next scan?
Hope everyone else is well.
Well girls bagged myself another bargin got a winnie the pooh swing crib with drapes and bedding off gum tree for £40 :) So fate again was posted only mins before, has one little dent in top but apart from that its immaculate as her son did not like it (prefered his moses basket) so was not used. It's from babies are us and I love it -

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ng-Crib-in-Antique(0084894)?searchPosition=24

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...t-Crib-Bedding-Set(0047569)?searchPosition=13

So with the extras etc I probably saved about £140 :) Between that and my pram I have saved about £575 :) You would be shocked at how new they are. Working out well so my saving can be kept for when I need to move house.


----------



## g3mz

You really are getting some bargains hope!! :thumbup:

Betty hope your scan went well? :flower:

Bumski I'm a little confused with how to date it? As it was on a natural cycle do I date it like a normal pregnancy? As that would give me dec 31st as due date but if I use the 5day fet calculator online it gives me jan 3rd? Will ask my clinic when I call on Wednesday but il prob need to have another c-section like my other 2 so will be a week or 2 before then, typical as ds is dec 28th and dd jan 15th expensive time of year!! It still hasn't quite sunk in! Was very happy with my test progression today! I love it!! :happydance: x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bumski

g3mz those tests are looking brilliant! this baby is getting well snuggled in there, im so so glad its turning out perfectly for you.
They worked my dates out like an ivf cycle, i.e they went back as if ov was 5 days before et and then as if my cycle started 14 days before that, if you get me lol. x

hope, i dont blame you for trying hun your only human and esp after all the ttc you have been through of course you dont want your relationship to fail now. in all honesty this baby may just be the making of oh and he will realise what hes got when he sees him x
p.s i absolutely adore that swinging crib!!!! x

so girls i may be jumping the gun here but i have a funny feeling a certain person in dhs family is reading everything i write on here, im not 100% sure but i will find out, as she knows im always on here. If YOU are reading this then thanks very much for invading my privacy! im not happy about it as you told me today i wont be when i find out what you have done. Just hope i have got it wrong as this is like spying on me, i come on here and write things i dont even tell my best friend and if you feel the need to check up on me you have shown what type of person you really are!!!


----------



## g3mz

Omg bumski if you are being spyed on that's awful!! And if they are reading they should be ashamed of them self!!!!!!! Hope your ok x


----------



## bettybee1

Gmz your tests are goorgous ekkkk:D!!!!! 

Bumski.- am very sorry too here about your stalker !!! She is obvousliy perfectic and has no life !!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## g3mz

How did your scan go Betty?? x


----------



## bettybee1

It's was crap ! :( my biggest follie was 8mm my lining was 9.9mm 

But docter increased my dose too 225mlu going back on Monday hoping for them too have grown getting abit disheartend now :( x


----------



## bumski

thanks girls xx

betty dont get down about it hun, its great news they have upped your dose, will probably give those follies the kick they need. what cd today? x


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I really hope they grow !!! Am on cd8 today but only had 6days of stims just taken my 7th shot tonight xxx


----------



## bumski

oh plenty of time yet then, keeping everything crossed for your next scan! i bet they will be lovely and big then, did they say roughly how many you have? x


----------



## bettybee1

I have about 19 on right and 20+ on left this is why they don't wanna really up my dose !!! :/ !! Xxz


----------



## bumski

oh wow!!!! i dont blame them then, thats a great amount! plenty off eggs coming your way. Are you sharing or not? x


----------



## g3mz

Wow that a great number Betty! And they will soon be big enough I know it's easy for us to say when every day to you prob feels like a month!! But it will happen but the waiting wont end there!!
Not long and you will be on your tww!! :)

Wow just noticed tryandwish ticker she's due in 3 days!!! If you are reading can't wait to hear of your little ones arrival!! He/she might even have already made an appearance? :flower:

Bumski think that's the way the online fet calculator does it so that makes me 4 weeks today gosh the days are dragging by lol
Still enjoying poas! Dh must be enjoying it as much as me as I said this morning I only has 1 sd test left and 2 from the clinic and 2 cb digis so he went and got me 4 more sd tests :happydance: so I have another week of doing it! Just love seeing the line get darker :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bettybee1

Your tests are getting very dark ekkk!!!!! Whe was otd ? Today ? 


Bumski- no this is my own self funded cycle :) ! Egg sharing if this is bfn. I know there loads off little follies but they haven't grown mih really hoping some decide too get ther asses in shape lol x


----------



## g3mz

Otd isn't until Wednesday! I ring the clinic then and they will give me a date for a scan! Il have 2 scans from my clinic one at 6/7 weeks and one at 9/10 weeks!
Then it's over to the midwife hoping I get regular scans with having had 2 complicated pregnancys I'm trying not to think about it to much ATM as I know it's still very early days and if I let myself think about it to much I'd just make myself ill with worry! x


----------



## bettybee1

Aww yeah I thinks it's best too take very day as it come eh?? Xx


----------



## g3mz

Just thought I would share today's tests with you!
You think it would have started to sink in yet but it hasn't! 
I have agreed with dh to stop testing when I run out on Saturday but by then il have a scan date to count down to!

How is everyone? x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bettybee1

2-3 wahooooo your hcg must be above 200mlu yipeeee!!!!! 
Am exited for you !!! Your must be elated and buzzing !!! Xxxx


----------



## g3mz

Oh I am!!! Will relax when I see it get to 3+ tho as with my first ivf it never got past 2-3 so seeing a 3+ will be a big relief for me! 
Can't wait to hear how your scan goes 2moro!! Hope they have grown nice and big for you! x


----------



## pcct

Wow lovely test today g3 :dance: so exciting!! How are you feeling? 
My next scan is the 10th may really can't wait :yipee: 
How are doing hope? Hoping things get a little bit easier for u soon :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah 3+ will be the icing on the cake for you :D 

Pcct can't wait for for your next scan ek !!!! 

Yeah am hoping they have grown !!! I feel abit sick today and abit strange so hoping its becoz my estrogen has gone up lol maybe wishful thinking haha!!!!! X


----------



## pcct

Thanks bettybee tones of luck for your scan tomoz with them putting ur dose up u will find lots of nice big juicy follies grown in there!!


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks sweetie :D !!! Xxxx


----------



## bumski

wow those tests are looking great! i know the feeling about the 3+ its just got to be done ;) cant wait for your scan so you get to see your little one x

keeping everything crossed for your scan betty, i think you will be nicely suprised x

pcct how you feeling? are you feeling pregnant now? x

hope your doing ok hope and oh is behaving himself x

afm looks like im not going back to work with the inlaws so im about to get my own business back on track which in all honesty i needed to do but im slightly worried with only being two months or so away from baby. I suppose it will keep me busy until then though having something to throw myself into and get those cogs whirring again ;) x


----------



## pcct

Sometimes I feel pregnant bumski but it still
Honestly hasn't sunk in properly - yesterday I went out to buy baby coming home outfit and to be fair it actually just felt like I was buying a gift for someone lol and with having no real symptoms too 

Glad u have everything planned about going back into bizz your self and no longer have to work with the inlaws stress free working days woohoo!!!


----------



## bumski

lol defo :)

i still feel like that now when out getting baby stuff, its like im a fraud or something. Its started to help with having a bump but dont think it will completely feel real until she is here. You are very strong staying team yellow, i did with dd1 and it was just amazing! esp because EVERYONE told me it would be a boy so i had gotten used to it and when i found out she was a girl it was just amazing!!
im just too damn nosey with this one lol x


----------



## pcct

:haha: I just don't the urge to even want to no lol everyone is saying boy oh thinks girl tho! We r going for 4d Scan so we can get the DVD ect :)


----------



## bumski

oh that will be lovely! when are you going to have it done?
im all done on private scans now, iv had about 17 scan in total inc hosp ones now. poor baby needs a break lol.

well we have decided on a name and im dying to tell you lot but i cant write it on here as i still think im being spyed on! we have really struggled trying to find something unusual as dds name is unusual and all along its been a name we knew of but just never considered lol x


----------



## pcct

Pm me pm me!!! Hehe wow 17 scans lucky lucky I'd love to be able to have more than what we get but I think we might get our private scan around 25 weeks or so I think :)


----------



## g3mz

Great news you will be working for yourself bumski! I want to know the name pm me too!!! :)

I wish I could stay team yellow pcct but I just dont have the will power!! Will be a magical moment for you when you give birth and find out tho! :cloud9:

Hope your scans gone well Betty!

Hope things are getting better for you hope!

Wann and kazza have been quiet since their bfps wonder how they are doing?

I'm soooo tired!! :sleep: I have no energy at all other than that I feel completely normal but I don't want to speak to soon! I suffered terribly with sickness all day on dd and just in the nights with my Boys but it was really bad!! Hoping I don't get any this time! Today's test <3 x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pcct

Omg loving your test can it really get any darker :haha: awesome g3!!! 

I am really convinced I am
Having a little boy but time will tell eeeekk so exciting !


----------



## bettybee1

your test cant get any darker haha!!!!!:)
gourgous !!!

PCCT- i really dont know how you can not find out you must have will power!!1


my can was okay alot better really i have 5big follies on my right and i have some on my left she said am doing excellent too say on friday there was nothing really happening my lining is 11mm fab :) i really wish she had give me sizes and stuff etc but they dont do that at my hospital so we will just wait and see i have another scan wednesday :)


----------



## bumski

looks like its not long now then betty until er!!! yay im so pleased they have grown well for you, the next bfp is on its way x

g3mz those tests are looking amazing! this is def the one for you ;)
i am so so over the moon, when is otd? x

pcct, you are very strong willed but what a lovely suprise you will get, hows the bump coming on? x

decided to work mornings for inlaws still as it all went a bit weird and not nice, plus dont want to leave fil in the crap, and doing my own business the rest of the day so lots to keep my time full now which is great! x


----------



## g3mz

Bumski what beautiful names both dd1 and baby's! :winkwink:
Keeping busy will help the time fly by!! What is your due date?

Betty good to hear it went well!!! You must be so excited now et is in sight! Won't be long! :happydance:

Otd is Wednesday! Can't wait to call my clinic il be ringing them as soon as they open at 8am to book my scan!!
Looking forward to going on holiday 3 weeks today! Only a caravan holiday mon-fri but be nice to have a little break away and prob the last time as just the 4 of us!! :) x


----------



## pcct

Yeah I can't wait :) bump is fairly coming on - not much diff from last week I'll post my lastest on here I know a few of you have already seen ;)


----------



## pcct




----------



## Hope41more

Oh gmz3- those tests look fab :) bet you are over the moon.
betty- good luck with the scan tomorrow not long now till EC.
pcct- wow your bump is super cute :) Hope your well and still no MS.
bumski- Have sent you a message coz I don't want to be left out on the baby's name!!! lol. Hope your well have you bought much yet?
Tryandwish- Really looking forward to finding out what you are having. Hope you have a good easy labour if LO has not arrived already. 
Well I have set up baby's crib in my room, to do so have had to move my chest of draws to my dining room and will keep baby's things in it down there. Will put a changing mat on the top and keep nappies, wipes etc in there too. Have had to have a major clear out of my things in order to give him it. So need a bigger house with a 4th bedroom!!! 
Things are up and down with OH he makes me feel secure one min then rips it away the next. Keeps telling me he will love baby when it's here but until then I need to stop pushing the pregnancy on him. He's not here yet how can I accept/bond with him? To be honest I'm struggling too maybe due to his damn behaviour and if he was not the way he was it might sink in better! Worried he will not accept the baby and be an **** hole and rather get my head round bringing baby up on my own now than have to deal with it when baby is born.


----------



## pcct

Hey hope still no ms :yipee: 
Hope u can get your head round things and do what makes things easier for u Hun :hugs:

Oh bumskis baby girls name is lovely <3 I loveee it :)


----------



## Hope41more

Pcct- You are soooo teasing me!!! Have text bumski so hoping to find out baby's name ASAP!!!! 
You are soooo lucky you have not had any MS. would not wish what I went through on no one. Think it was 10times worse with having migraine's at same time- could not do anything on a bad day. Mine stopped at 13wks so here's hoping you have escaped scot free!!!


----------



## pcct

Hehe u will just have to wait for bumski to come on :) lol 
Aww Hun ur ms sounded awful :( it strange coz I haven't really had any pregnancy symtoms sore heads ( which r common for me anyway ) and the first few weeks where I felt sick and couldn't that only lasted a week or so tho. Oh and sore boobs but I seam to have dodged the worse part


----------



## Hope41more

Love the name Bumski :) 
pcct- Had really sore boobs first part of pregnancy has worn off now. Can get really sore boobs before Af but realised there was a difference when I found out I was pregnant- pain so bad I could not sleep on them, a hug was scary and main one my nipples felt like they had frost bite! You chose any names yet?


----------



## pcct

Haha that's what mine where like lol - by 9 weeks the pain was gone I thought oh no lol!!

Yeah we have a few names well oh thi is its a girl and would like to call her Kayla for a boy I liked Kallin but my cuz had a baby and called him Callan way to similar. Girls names are harder than a boy so if we do have a boy it won't take us long to choose a name. What about u?


----------



## g3mz

Rant alert!! 
So today is otd I should be happy excited! Instead it's been one of them days where everything goes wrong from the second I opened my eyes!!!
First I woke at 3am and just couldn't get back to sleep until 15 mins before the alarm went off!! Then as I was getting the kids ready for school I get a text off my mother........not asking how I am or anything! Asking to borrow a large amount of money from me or the bailiffs will take stuff!! Unfortunatly this isn't a one off it happens quite often and causes alot of arguements between me and dh. i had begged her before this cycle not to cause me any stress including asking for money I told her I didn't want to know anything about their life that would cause stress or upset but apparently as its otd that doesn't matter!!! So iv told her to leave me alone for good!!
So between being so tired after reading the text I just wanted to cry :cry:
Then as small as it sounds I was having a pee and this huge spider ran over my foot!!!!!
Then I pulled myself together and phoned the clinic and every member of staff I have met there is sooooo nice and friendly but I didn't recognise the voice of today's receptionist she just said il book you a scan first date she offered me was 21st but we are on hold from 20th! I asked if we could do it the 20th before we leave she said they don't do pregnancy scans on a Monday il have to wait until the next week, was a little dissapointed but then thought at least I have the date to look forward to, then I asked her how they date it with natural fet? She said I don't know I suppose your 3 or 4 weeks are you?? Well that's what im asking her if I knew I wouldn't be asking!!!!:growlmad:
Maybe I'm just being a little over sensitive with the day I'm having but I expected at least a congratulations!! :shrug:

Sorry for such a depressing post :wacko:

Pcct lovely names my friends little girl is kayla and ds half sis is kaela very similar! But I find girls names easier than boys!!

Hope maybe things will change for the better when baby is born I know dd and ds biological fathers said after baby's were born that it wasn't real for them until they were actually born I was only just 18 when I had dd and her father was no good for either of us and ds father just couldn't bond with him I gave so many chances and tried so hard to get them to bond but after 18months he decided he just couldn't do it and hasn't seen him since he's now 5 and half! But which ever way it goes for you you will be so full of love for your little boy nothing else will matter!! :hugs:

Betty how was your scan?? x


----------



## pcct

Aw g3 Hun your morning sounds just like mine :dohh: :hugs: can't believe the girls on phone to you tho how bloody rude!!!! She should have passed u over to the nurses line!! Am sure they will be over the moon to know u r preg!! Sorry to hear about your mum try not stress Hun ... Pfffftt I actually need to tell me self that.. I'll explain in a mon about my morning!! 

Yay for getting a scan day! :yipee: how many weeks will you be come scan day? 

Well Afm - went to doctors this morning and had to get another doctor as. Y own had no appts - so I went to extend my line , but then turned out to be more ofolice interview , all she was doing was asking questions and saying i need to see citiz advice not a doctor! Am off work due to stress of my job ect - and then says I don't understand where all this has come from about woman heaven lifting in early pregnancy , every day woman go to work and carry on doing there stuff it's not guna cause a mc!!! She hadn't bothered looking thru my notes so was thrown lots of questions at me I got to the point I was almost crying! anyway at the end of appt she said oh u will want a sick line won't u , so she grabbed her pad knocking things over in the process and send me off!! 
Then to top it off I was telling my friend what had happened , I said to her I will rather suffer than have to see her again , she laughed and said well maybe u should have told her to stick it and just went back to work today if ur saying u will rather suffer!!! Grrr the things she has been saying has made me angry too - saying why complain I got my line ur of it!! I said why complain?? I was spoke to like shite basiclly told bein preg shouldn't stop me doing heavy lifting at work ect!! Just coz I got a line doesn't make it all better!! So yeah heres my rant for today!! :haha:


----------



## g3mz

Omg pcct how dare she speak to you like that!!! She obviously has no idea what it's like to have to struggle to conceive!! Our pregnancys are not normal pregnancys and we will do what we need to to protect them!! Can't believe how insensitive she was!! 
Looks like it really is one of them days today!! Hope everyone else is having a better day than us!! :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

I should be 8weeks 2 days at my scan I think! Lol x


----------



## pcct

I know I just can't forget the things she said to me today I feel so down :( she all so said that my back pain isn't pregnancy related :shock: my own doctor told me the risks of heavy lifting in early pregnancy! And she is telling me diff!! My head just feels all over the place just now :( maybe I should have said to her to read my notes then call me back in! 

Wooo hoo for countdown :)


----------



## g3mz

Don't let her upset you Hun everyone knows you shouldn't do heavy lifting when pregnant that's just common sense!! Something she obviously doesn't have!! 
Your scan next week bet you can't wait!!! X


----------



## pcct

Yeah u r right am pinning her name in my notes on iPad to make sure I never see her again!! 
Yeh not long to go can't wait, can't wait for urs too :dance:


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls sounds like you's both have had a rough day! I don't understand why people are so insensitive :(
Only advice I can give is when someone is nasty, harsh etc just think about the first BFP you got and how amazing that feeling felt, sure those feelings will rush back just enough to ease the hurt for a bit.
Well I had a good day, midwives this morning- bloods taken, heard baby and she took a measurement of baby and all is well :) My scales broke as soon as they knew I was pregnant! so hopped on theirs and I have put on approx 14lb/a stone had my clothes on and later than I would usually weight myself so def not more than that so I'm happy with that at 28wks. I never got any stretch marks until I had my 3rd really as there was only a 2yr 3mth gap between 1st and 3rd so body did not get a chance to go back to pre - pregnancy weight. Just hoping I don't add to them especially above my belly button (ones I have are all below so can't see them in a bikini) I think I will get more and bad ones though as I was 7st 8lb when I fell pregnant with my first and with age and my condition (don't believe I could put weight on before op and diagnosed) I was approx 8st 12 before I got pregnant this time. 
Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## pcct

Your doing well hope - am putting off so much about going on the scales at booking in I weighted 11st9 :0 so am really scared to see want I have lbs I have put on eeekkk


----------



## bettybee1

Pcct- sorry about your day at the docters theres a lot like that hunnie:( !!!! They can be mean! 
What are you doing about your job ? 

Gmz - sorry your mum is being like that you really don't want tht :( coludir ingaine My MUM as king for Money I would be like :(
Good for the scan tho :) if you want one early can you get a private one ? Their not that much about 50£ I think ?:)!!! You done another digi yet ? X

Afm- I had my scan today I have 9 follies and quite a few smaller ones around 9-11 my EC will be on Monday :) I'll b triggering Saturday along with my last gonal & cetriode! 
Am in for another scan Friday too check everything is as it should be :D !!!! Yopeeee! X


----------



## pcct

That's brilliant Beth your right on track now!! So excited for u!
Am going back after this line is up then not going back after mat leave am going to look Into doing bank work couple days a week :)


----------



## pcct

Bumski happy 30 weeks mrs!!!L the count down begins wooo hoo!!


----------



## bumski

thankyou pcct! never thought i would be here, your right its countdown now, so exciting! what a cow that dr sounds! we have one like that at our surgery and i refuse to see her any more, i went to her when ttc and asked for clomid, she refused me and started crying saying id upset her as she had been through it all herself (but took clomid and concieved) i was not a happy bunny at the time, dont let people like her get to you, we all know the risks in heavy lifting, the silly mare! x

g3mz, sounds like your hormones are kicking in hun, although i do agree its completely unfair your mum putting any added stress or worry on you, you need to concentrate on you and this little baby right now, hope you manage to keep yourself distanced from any myther hun x

betty woohoo!!! thats great news! sounds like there will be plenty of eggs on monday which is great news, looking forward to hearing all about your ivf. its so exciting! x

hey hope thanks hun (about the name) wow you are doing great with your weight! i weighed more than you do now at my first mw app lol. i dread going near scales and in all honesty iv not been weighed since, thank god! Still hoping oh comes round before baby is here, sorry i forget but has he got kids already? x

afm just trying to deal with this constant pain, getting sick of it but from what iv read online it wont go so just got to try and deal with it each day. x


----------



## pcct

Omg bumski what a cow!!!! I actually hate some doctors! I can't believe that doctor with u tho :/ 
Anyway bumski do u mind if I pm you please.. :)


----------



## Hope41more

Oh betty ec monday- how exciting!!! :) 
Bumski- Is that the pain in your ribs? Mine are killing too but midwife assures me it is all normal! Only 2weeks between us so are babies will be close in age if they arrive when they are meant too. 
Yes Oh has a daughter who is nearly 16yr she and her mother have always been the main cause of our arguements. Long story have mentioned some of it on here- his ex is an alcoholic and has caused loads of problems. Had to go through courts for years to gain contact (never worked with us all as ex caused too much trouble and took it out on his daughter so for last 8yrs contact is again at his mams from tea time fri till sat 6pm) then when that was sorted court -CSA (she was saying me and kids were living with him in in his then 2bed flat! Thus CSA were asking me to pay half of his bills so she could get more money! So had to go to court and prove I owned my own house and lived there! Honestly she does not stop. Last school holiday he had his daughter extra (He had few days off work and it was my stupid suggestion!) extra tues-wed and his ex refused to allow her to go home! He had her 4-5days and I never saw him and caused problems as we had plans! Thus main cause of our problems is I don't see his daughter have not for 8yrs (then only had min contact before that as years through the courts) he now wants me too and she is a complete biatch! She is the opposite to my girls, does not go to school, drinks, I believe takes drugs, shaves part of her head, major lier and attention seeker the list goes on and on!!! My daughter found her twitter few months ago and she was slagging me off!!! saying things like- people like you should not be allowed to have a baby' calling me a 'f**king psycho' and worse things but then saying she was excited to meet her baby brother!!! Like how??? You don't slag off the baby's mother and expect to still see the baby- really? Plus she does not even know me, I did everything for her and fought the courts so OH could see her!!! :( I told OH to contact her to remove the comments and she did but then secured her account. Well the other day I noticed twitter on OH ipod- strange. Got suspicious and had a look as I never knew he had twitter! Well it was hers (might upset a few of you but could not help looking) She was STILL slagging me off!!! :( Even said the sh*t is going down about her brother. I could not believe what she was writing. Also bragging about her lifestyle, lying and her photos were obscene etc etc. I so don't want to be part of that, nor do I want that for my girls or my son!!!
Oh I'm stressing over our 2nd counselling session this afternoon!!! :( 
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## pcct

Wow hope what a night mare things really have been for u :hugs: least u can say u have tried your best!! There always has to be someone that interferes with things!! By the sounds of things his daughter sounds like she doesn't har a care in the world!! And is prob for the best she ain't round your girls and son - some people really just think of ten self there loss in future tho


----------



## g3mz

Rant away hope it helps!! And I really do understand what your going through!! Dh said the other day he can't wait to tell everyone I'm pregnant, apart from his daughter, me trying to be positive said maybe she will be ok now it's a been a year since she kicked off about it but he said on Saturday they had met up with his mate and his kids and she really didn't like his mates little girl at all! The little girl is only 2!! And was in the play area with my 2 and her brother how can she dislike a little girl so much that she doesn't even know!! I can see major problems ahead but I'm not going to stress until I need too!
Hope counselling goes well today!!
I only have stretch marks on my bum from my last 2 pregnancys :blush: 
But I was only 17 and 20 on them and weighed about 7st this time I'm 27 this year and 10st 5 to start with, I blame being able to drive I started putting weight on when I passed my driving test 3 years ago, nothing to do with my l<3ve of food honest!! :haha: so I'm guessing il prob get a load this time but I don't care coz it will be worth it!! :)

Betty omg 4 more sleeps until ec!!! So exciting!!:happydance:
I had thought about having a private scan before we go on hols but don't really see the point we get 2 scans in with the price we paid for fet so il have the one at 8wks then 10 weeks and then nhs one around 12 weeks so I'm happy with that! Then not sure what will happen as with past complications I was scanned every week with dd from 20 weeks (they refused my 12 week scan as id had one at 8 weeks then they found fluid on her brain at 20 week so dont think they will make that mistake with me again!!) and every 2 weeks with my boys from 12 weeks so I'm guessing il be kept a close eye on again this time! But I don't mind :)

Bumski sorry to hear your still in pain but the countdown is on now she will be worth every second of pain! :flower:

Pcct hope your having a better day today! :flower:

No news from me still just tired all the time :sleep: x


----------



## pcct

Hey g3 am having am much better day thanks :) seeing that am 12 weeks today tops anything that may try step in my way today!! 
I blame driving as well with putting weight on :blush: and the fact that when I stopped smoking too :dohh: am actually really surprised tho a, not the size of a house with less wa
King and loving food more since I havnt smoked ... I did loss 2 st before pregnacny which I think has really helped :)


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks for listening girls!!!
If I thought Oh would be ok with me not seeing his daughter now baby is on the way I would not be stressing but I think he is going to def make me chose- her in my life or neither of them :( 
When I was 7st myself I ate and ate to try and put the weight on. Had people call me for being skinny even doc thought I was anorexic as I'm 5ft 6''. I put a stone on after operation on my condition (inc probs with my bowels) and since then I have not been able to stop my bad eating habits :( Oh says he has not seen any woman who can eat so much as me and I need to cut out the 'junk'.
Just took my 28wk photos and last ones were 24. Oh my god I am huge!!!!! The difference between 14, 18, 24 and 28 is crazy!!!!!!!!!!! In 4wks I must have put on half a stone. Those scales at docs must have been wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumski

oh hope she really does sound like a nightmare, im really lucky in the fact i have no horrible step child to deal with! just my own lol (only joking, shes my best friend)
i dont know how id deal with all that, as we all know how protective we get over our kids as i assume your oh is too, even though she sounds like a nightmare. But i would stick to my guns where baby is concerned and only let him see who you want when you want, if she doesnt have the decency to even aknowledge you in a respectable way she should not be allowed to spend time with your child incase she trys to poison his views, thats how id look at it anyway. Tough one though, your oh needs to man up on all this and lay down some ground rules.
P.s post your bump pics, i promise i will take some, will wait for dh to not be here though, he thought i was mad taking pics of hpts and will think the same if he knows im putting belly pics on here lol x

pcct HAPPY 12 WEEKS!!! wow, how does it feel to pass that milestone? its all GROW from here on in now! bet you cant wait for your next scan to come around, baby will have grown soooooo much x

g3mz, im like you with stretch marks, was pregnant at 17/18 and only got them on my bum and boobs cuz i breastfed, now im 31 (although dont feel it lol) and worried about getting more, but i am genuinly huge now compared to what i was and i havnt noticed any yet, fx they stay away.
how you feeling? you going to get a ticker up yet? x


----------



## g3mz

Well iv been a nervous wreck past few days :( I just can't seem to accept the fact I'm pregnant and enjoy it I keep thinking its going to end the way our first ivf did! Things that remind me of that time freak me out! We stopped for food in one of our regular places and all of a sudden I remembered that when I had my final big bleed last year that's where we were! And even tho we have been there many times since then now I'm pregnant it freaked me out! I kept going to the toilet and couldn't enjoy my food at all! Then last night was our date night and we go to the cinema, that's when it all started last year after we had been to the cinema, I know I'm totally crazy as we have been to the cinema every 2 weeks ever since! :wacko: but I just can't seem to shake this feeling, it's all to good to be true!! I'm doing my own head in now!! 

How are you all ladies??

Bumski my dh also thought I was crazy when I kept taking photos of tests :haha:

Hope I know how you feel I'm trying to avoid the subject of dh's daughter ATM he said again last night he was dreading telling her and asked what I thought she would say! I think she will say that as long as she don't have to see me or the baby she will be ok, but he said no she will have to grow up and start coming back over, now I understand she is his daughter and I want to spend time with him and my 2 on a Saturday aswell il be willing for her to come over for the day on a Saturday but will not be willing for her to stay over as she had done some horrid things to my 2 in the past and she didn't care that they were old enough to tell me, I would be on pins thinking what her jealousy could make her do, I think I'm being more than fair and I'm not willing to change my mind on that so when the time comes I'm dreading what he's going to say, but that's a long way off yet as he agrees its not safe for her to be around me when pregnant (that says enough!)


Pcct can't wait to see your new scan pic this week!!

Betty EC 2moro you must be so excited!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## pcct

Bumski - yeah was such an amazing feeling getting to 12 weeks I still can't believe it!! Eeeekk

G3 hey Hun sorry your having little moments :hugs: must be so hard for you! This is your take home baby! I don't think thy being pregnant feeling will ever sink in with us all - I still keep thinking just how much my life is guna change once baby is here!!
Hope- how r u doug Hun ? 
Betty- woo hoo for ec so exciting!!!

Afm- nothing new really is going on still no sickness or any other preg symptoms a part from the sensitive breast ahhh - I went shopping the other day ad bought my first 2 mat top :) I all so bought a seam free bra at first I thougt mmm will this even hold me together but for £4 I thought heek ill give it a try.... I loveeee it! It hol u all in and doesn't even feel like u have one on they r so comfy , my other bras started to dig in and really hurt me so I shall defo be going out buying more of theses :) I got them from matalan as well as my mat tops :)

All so on other news - I received a letter the other day from a private scanning clinic, they are opening a new clinic not far from me and coz I signed up to bounty I have been giving an offer for 4d scan which indcludes all the checks 2 a6 glossy pics a frame see our baby move about in 4d and a DVD eeeekk all for £49.50 so I have got the booked for 26 weeks!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## g3mz

That's an amazing deal pcct!! It's like £100 just for a normal private scan around here so god knows how much a 4d one will be but I defo want one! Il be having a gender scan at 16 weeks to coz I'm just so impatient!! That and ds finds it hard to accept change coz of his autism so we think if we can find out then we can help prepare him for the change and try help him understand about the new brother or sister he's going to have.

Well what a difference a day makes! Or even less than that! Dh and I went shopping and I picked up another cb digi, now I didn't know if I should or not coz iv read some ppl don't get there 3+ until 6-7 weeks I guess everyone's levels differ slightly and I knew if I seen another 2-3 it might worry me more so we got home and being the addict that I am I went to test the second we got in! To my surprise 3+ I have never felt such a relief :)
And it gets better!! I sat down to eat my food with the kids and it totally turned on me! I had to leave the room! Then we were out in the car and I was literally Not quite sick but heaving! Eyes streaming the lot (sorry little bit tmi I know!) but at last I have a symptom!! Iv never been so happy to feel so ill:haha:
It's gone now so I know it was pregnancy related and not a bug or anything! 
Omg I think I might actually be pregnant lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats again g3mz especailly on that beautiful digi wahooo!!! :D xxx


----------



## pcct

Loving the digi!!! 
Yeah for the scan am getting its normally over £150 for just a 2d gender scan its £120 at the place am going to so grab the deal while its there :) 
Oh girls I almost forgot!!! We ordered our pram today eeeek we got the silver cross freeway with the free car seat is the one I fell in love with first time I seen it and seeing it in more detail with oh today was so overwhelming :)


----------



## bumski

yay g3mz thats so so so brilliant to see! looks like you better get used to the idea ;)

i understand your worry because i had a mc back in 2010 after ovarian drilling and i was just terrified of it happening again, but look where i am now :) x

gl tomorrow betty xx


----------



## bumski

pcct that is a great price for a scan! iv not ordered my pram yet lol, def doing it this week though, bet you cant wait for it x


----------



## g3mz

Good luck for egg collection Betty!! Can't wait to hear how many lovely eggs you got! x


----------



## pcct

Yeah bumski fab price :) I had to order my pram now as I have already been worrying am not going to have things in time haha I know there's lots of time left but I just had a panic moment lol 

Good luck Betty :) 

How's thing g3?


----------



## bettybee1

Thank you sweeties :) !!!! An here now 2 hours early haha !! Only took 1hour too get here !!! Feel v sick lol !!! Can't wait till its done xx


----------



## pcct

:yipee: can't wait for your next update Betty :)


----------



## bumski

ohh hope its going well betty, looking forward to your update :)

i ordered my pram at about 11-12 weeks with dd1, took it to show my inlaws at the time and they put it in their loft :( i was gutted and didnt get it back until 1 week before edd, what is it with controling inlaws lol x


----------



## pcct

Aw bless Hun I would love mine right now!! I would play about with it every day I wake up lol mine is getting delivered 18th oct so still ages away boo hoo


----------



## bumski

oh you will be so excited for it then after waiting. atleast its a little something to look forward to before babys edd.
nothing wrong with being well prepared hun, you have waited long enough to buy these things so i say enjoy every single minute ;)


----------



## pcct

It felt so weird buying it yesterday I was almost crying just never thought I would ever experience going out and buying for my own little baby it's such a crazy feeling and I love it :haha:


----------



## Tryandwish

Definitely missed way too much!! :growlmad: Had internet issues but its sorted (for now!).

g3mz - Congratulations :hugs: I've just caught up on the last week or so and your test pics look great :D :cloud9:

betty - How did it go today?

bumski - Hows it feel to be in your final 10 weeks?

pcct - I had to get our pram early too. Think it was our first baby buy. I bought Mamas and Papas Pliko Pramette and I remember my excitement. I had to wait about 6 weeks for it as it was an ex-display model but still on show and they couldn't leave the stand empty so I had to wait until their new model arrived, then wait for my brother to collect it for me and then I collected it form him when I visited him (as I bought it in Cardiff where he lives and I live 2 hours away). I was SOOOO excited! Kept getting it out just to look at and play with :blush:

Hope - Can't believe your 28 wks! And as for the scales at your docs being wrong, maybe not! I am massive (will pm you my facebook so you can see my profile pic) but only put on 5 kgs through the whole pregnancy! DH scared of how little I'm going to weigh and how skinny I am going to look after giving birth! Just 'coz your bump may feel huge, doesn't mean you have gained loads of weight!! :hugs:

schoolteacher - How are you and Jackson doing? 

nimbec - How are you?

Very sorry if I'm forgetting anyone :dohh:

I will try and catch up on everything I've missed over next few days!

AFM - No sign of labour yet. Had a sweep done yesterday (sunday) as I was 5 days overdue but MW could only just about reach my cervix and it's still quite thick and unfavourable :cry: Got another sweep 1.30 pm tomorrow though MW doesn't think much will have changed. She's expecting my cervix will still be quite high and pushed back behind babies head. Baby is 3/5ths engaged and been there for last 3 weeks. Anyone know how to help baby get further into pelvis to put some real pressure on my cervix? I have done long walks, bounced hours on my birthing ball, swayed my hips side to side dancing (apparently same as climbing stairs without being quite so tiring), even tried relaxing and just laying on my side watching telly and then going complete opposite and trying to be active most of the day with chores and this baby just doesn't want to move. I want my body back now. I know its all worth it but getting impatient and mild SPD doesn't help. Had that for last 11 weeks along with braxtons that are getting stronger now. I always sleep on my tummy and of course not been able to do that for months. Just getting fed up of being uncomfortable and heavy. Though you all need to tell me to shut my face 'coz I actually have nothing to moan about! Its now 3 years and 8 months since we first started trying and I'm so grateful our first IVF worked. Just tell me to shut the F*** up! :wacko:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Lovely to see you back tryandwish :hugs: hope your second sweep went well today and baby makes an appearance soon!! 

I have heard and seen a lot of woman that go,over due do get so fed up Hun so your not alone and we all know just how much you have enjoyed your pregancy and very grateful with the ivf .. You can rant and huff and hum away Hun I would be the same just so egar to met the little one :hugs: hope it's not too much longer


----------



## Tryandwish

Thanks pcct :hugs:

Sweep today was rubbish! Same as Sunday. Cervix not changed in the slightest. It's still posterior and high so midwife could only reach with tip of one finger and said it wasn't really much of a sweep but she did best she could. DH cleverly (I'm becoming more and more daft!) asked how a normal sweep goes and apparently she would normally get 2 fingers through the cervix up to the first finger joint and she could only just get reach with tip of one finger :cry: I have been really off :sex: through the whole pregnancy but apparently semen contains prostoglandins that help my cervix soften and shorten and if I can climax then that will release oxytocin which should help kick start contractions. DH might be getting lucky tonight :winkwink:

Hope things went ok for betty yesterday :flower:

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

Hope baby makes an appearance soon tryandwish and hope you have an easy labour!!

How did ec go Betty!??

AFM the last few days I decided to stop being so negative and iv had a really nice few days but now iv got pinky/brown discharge when I wipe :cry:
I'm devastated! Iv emailed the clinic for advice but I'm not holding out much hope x


----------



## pcct

No g3 I hoping and praying this is nothing bad :( am
Thinking of you loads :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

Thanks Hun, I keep checking my emails hope I get a reply from my clinic soon!
If I don't by morning I'm going to see if my doc can send me to the early pregnancy unit, I'm just so upset and dh is working and he's still about an hour away from home so I'm here on my own with the kids trying to hold it together not to show them anything is wrong x


----------



## pcct

:hugs: :hugs: I will be thinking of u Hun I hope hubby is home soon too for u


----------



## bettybee1

I hope it's nothing hunnie !!!! You still on progestrone supp ? 


EC was okay g3mz I had 16 eggs only 4 mature !!! 4 injected and 3 fert they phoned me today and all 3 are grade 1 they want me too push too blast but u think ill get them back tomaz there phoneing me before 9 too tell me how they are and confirm what Day we what we want if Its tmoz then we will have them back at 11:30 am ekkk!!!! X


----------



## g3mz

Yea still on cyclogest, it's stopped for now but I don't have a good feeling this is how it started last time on and off for days then one big blob of red blood, then waited weeks for my levels to drop for the big bleed! I'm just gutted!! Dh is home now and has wrapped me in cotton wool he's making me food! Lets hope he don't burn the house down poor thing is so tired he's been driving from 4am until 7.30pm bless him!

Oh exciting!!! Bet you can't wait! How many you having transferred?? x


----------



## pcct

Yay to hubby being home Hun and looking after you... Oh has been out driving since 7.30 amd still ain't home :( theses past few days I have been missing him like crazy when he's away to work and just can't wait till he gets home :(

U r in my thoughts Hun and praying all is ok xx


----------



## bettybee1

2 transferred if its 3day :) 


Oh no in really hope it's nothing hunnie do lots of resting :) !!!!! It's could be your cervix is abit irritated xxx


----------



## bumski

g3mz please please please keep your feet up as much as you possibly can, i bled so badly from 5 weeks and every time i put myself on strict bedrest (up for toilet only) the bleeding subsided, i really do think there is a lot to be said for it. see i9f your dr will refer you to epu without going to visit him, tell him why you dont want to be about too much, he only has to make a phone call on your behalf.
How far gone are you now? im just wondering if they will be able to see anything on a scan yet. 
thinking of you hun, i know its happened before, it has to me too so i was so so sure it was over but its not always the case and bleeding is so common, esp after ivf xx

tryandwish its great to hear off you!! your poor thing still waiting for lo to arrive, i thought he/she would be here by now, hopefully its a sign of a very content baby.
keeping everything crossed its as painless and quick as poss, cant believe your a mummy any day now :) x

betty thats fantastic news about your embies! wow you could be pupo with twins tomorrow!! going to be dying to finish work to check on your update x

pcct and hope, hope your both well! iv finally joined the club and ordered my pram, its due to arrive at the end of may, cant wait now!
baby has been very very active lately, all apart from last night when i couldnt get her to move so got quite worried but i put the doppler on her and she hates it so it made her start wriggling after a minute lol


----------



## g3mz

I'm 5 weeks 4days today,I know our epu won't scan until 7 weeks only bloods but that would be something! But again more waiting! Or hoping my clinic will squeeze me in for a scan Tuesday (Monday would be better but I know they don't usually do pregnancy scans on a Monday) I had been so positive past few days! Our landlord had possibly found us a lovely 4bed house and things were looking really good! 
I bled extremely heavy with dd I thought I was having my period when my mother suddenly announced that I must take a test coz she thought I was pregnant! And it was positive then I had a bad experience with the epu they scanned me said it was to early to see so took bloods and told me over the phone that I had miscarried and to take a test in 2 weeks and it should be negative, but when I did it was positive and my mother dragged me down there demanding they scanned me, I was 8weeks pregnant by then and dd was ok!
They explained I may have been having twins and lost one and that's why my levels had appeared to drop but at the time! They weren't very nice about it all so I hoped I would never have to go back! And the epu is in the same hospital as our last ivf clinic that lost our bloods! They said its like a black hole there everything goes missing! 

Thank you all for being so supportive :hugs:


----------



## bumski

they sound awful there, i felt really reassured at our epu, i used to feel terrible ringing all the time but they were so understanding.
I also got told no scans before 6-7 weeks so only expected bloods too but they decided to scan anyway, i was 5+5 and they could see the sac on abdominal scan, if they are a no go then beg your clinic and tell them the stress of this is getting to you, you just need to know, im sure all will be fine, esp with you having previous history with dd, maybe its a girl thing ;)
Try not to worry yourself though as it could just be baby getting a bit comfier in there, your tests have been coming on great, theres a lot to be said for that. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls,
gmz3- please don't worry too much I bled throughout my pregnancy with my first. Sorry for intimate question but have you had sex? could be off that? With my tubal issues they scanned me at 5wks 5days and they could see baby was in the right place- fetal pole and gestasional sac seen. I would def be pushing for a scan and blood work maybe one today and then in 2days to make sure your HCG levels are doubling. My A&E were amazing and totally understood my concerns, worries and understood why I needed the reasurance. (slightly dif on their part-high risk of eptopic, for me I just wanted to know pregnancy was going to be viable) I think you need that reassurance too hun. 
Betty- How exciting you could be PUPO in a few hours!!!!!!!!!!!! :) Hope you get amazing news this morning.
Tryandwish- Glad your back. Hope baby is going to make an appearance soon I went over with all mine and its not nice. So excited to find out what your having and hope labour is as easy as it can be. Please, please keep us updated!!!
pcct- scan tomorrow? Oh my 12wk scan was my favourite :) saw hin jumping around etc. In my opinion the best as you get a shock at how much they have grown and also see them fully on the screen. By 20wks they are too big to see them 'whole' in one shot.
bumski- Yeah for your pram purchase :) Are you going to share which one you bought? how's things with work? How's things with the in laws? How's the rib pain? Was in so much pain with mine last night def turned up another notch :( He is starting to get feet stuck in my ribs too- but now in a painful way, my daughter and I were laughing at me fighting with him last night as I was trying to get one of his feet out- which he did not like. He hates being proded and poked. Hope he's not a misery guts like his dad lol. Have bought a lot now and sister has given stuff to me too- Got pram, car seat, crib, moses basket (for sitting room) bouncer, baby carrier, steriliser (got avent microwave one from mothercare on offer for £11.50), his chest of draws is now FULL of clothes (think I may have gone OTT, bought more from M&S in sale online last wk and mothercare yest) Main thing I need now is a baby monitor. Oh and I need my bag for hospital sorting. 
I'm so tired at moment think it might be off over doing things spent weekend doing my garden. I thought mowing the lawn would be easy- ha not with bump in the way!!! Plus I get breathless easy and feel like I'm going to faint. My garden is huge mind I hate it too much work and not landscaped the way I would like. 
Hope everything goes well for you all over next few days. xxx


----------



## g3mz

Nope no sex for me hope I was to scared to incase I started bleeding! Was going to wait until after our scan :(
Got an email back from clinic late last night just said bleeding can happen at this stage and to up my cyclogest to 2 a day and hopefully this will settle things, not very helpfull as I explained my scan isnt until the 28th I was hoping she would tell me to come in for a scan or bloods! So il be ringing my doctors in 5mins when they open to ask if I can be referred to epu without going in to see doc but it depends what doctor is on! x


----------



## g3mz

They won't refer me without going in, I got an appointment with the doctor for 10am but I hope they are on time coz the epu is only open until 11ish!


----------



## bumski

oh gl g3mz, push them hun, if you need to get emotional to get what you want then so be it, afterall we are hormonal women lol ;)
hows the bleeding today? x

hope will update bit more later hun on pram etc, sounds like you have a bruiser in there too lol x


----------



## g3mz

Il show them hormonal! Il be dragged out of there in handcuffs if they don't refer me!! I'm glad my clinic made it sound common but really thinking I could leave it until the 28th that's crazy!! If I have bloods and have to wait until Monday for the results that will be hard enough!! I can feel an expensive poas weekend comming on! Iv done a sd test and the test line is still much darker than the control and still 3+ on a digi! Just one little bit when I wiped this morning had no more! So hope this is just a scare and everything will be ok!! x


----------



## Tryandwish

g3mz - Thinking of you :hugs: Guess you're on your way to docs now but I'll be looking out for your update of how it went. Hope less bleeding today is a good sign and baby is still safely tucked away :hugs:

pcct - How did scan go? I loved my 12 week scan too (but I was also really lucky that they were just testing a new machine so it was a really long scan and I got 3 pics for free - normally £3 each and only get offered 2!). It was the 12 week scan that we saw baby hiccup and do a full stretch but that also slightly frustrated me 'coz I couldn't feel anything. I knew baby was safe and active but I couldn't wait to feel the movements.

Hope - I will definitely be keeping you all updated. Take it easy in your garden! And if you're anything like me then packing baby's hospital bag will be easy but then packing mine seemed to take me forever. I got a bag for labour and short hosp stay, then another bag for coming home that is with the car seat, then another bag with a load of extras in just incase things don't go as planned and I have to stay in hospital for a few days. Car is full of hospital bags :dohh: Have to keep taking stuff out to fit shopping in the boot.

betty - Are you now pupo with twins? Hope it all went well. Having the embies back was my favourite part as we got to see the embies and how many people get to their babies at such early stages? There has to be some perks to the IVF journey! 

bumski - My LO hates the doppler too. Was funny after first sweep as MW couldn't find HB but baby was fine as we could see all the movement. When she finally did find HB it was only for maybe 5 seconds and baby moved again. MW gave up after that :haha:

AFM - Still just waiting......:shrug:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Hope today goes well g3 :hugs: 

Tryandwish my scan is tomorrow Hun :) really looking forward to it :) 

Hope I got the silver cross freeway is that wat u got or the 3d one


----------



## g3mz

They didn't send me to epu they sent me to the gyne ward as my pulse is fast and something to do with my eyes?? He said they need to scan to rule out ectopic! I'm at the hospital now they said there's 2 women in front of me, will keep you updated x


----------



## pcct

Good luck hunni :hugs: I have everything crossed for u and hope u r seen to very soon


----------



## Tryandwish

Gotta go out for a bit but I'll check back in a few hours! Thinking of you and really hope it's good news! xxx

:hugs2:


----------



## Hope41more

Oh gmz3-I'm glad you are waiting for a scan, it's the reasurance you need. I would push for bloods too. will be checking for your update. 
pcct- I got the metropolitan 3D silver cross (mothercare sell it) it's in my utility room and boy I won't have a problem remembering how to use it when he arrives (been apart and back together so many times and been in mothercare twice to get a demo too!!!) It is all shiney as new (washed everything and aired in the garden over weekend) will have to post a pic :) You will love your scan tomorrow :)
tryandwish- Hope baby makes an appearance soon. 
betty- Are you pupo with twins???
bumski- looking forward to your update :)


----------



## g3mz

Well I'm still none the wiser and very annoyed! 
First I got to see the idiot doctor at my surgery, first he refused to refer me to epu said they wouldn't see me until 6 weeks, even tho I'm 5+5 today! Then he decided he wanted to examine me and after looking in my eyes with his torch he picked up the phone and said he wanted me seen by gyne to rule out a possible ectopic?? He said I was tachycardic and wanted me to go straight in? 
So I must say it scared and confused me as iv only had some dull aching no real pain?
Anyway we get to the hospital and wait a lifetime to be seen, the nurse was very nice said there was no point in scanning me until 6 weeks as their equipment isn't that good and it would probably cause me further worry, she took bloods and a few swabs to check for infection, then did an internal and I must say she was extremely rough about it!! She said there was no sign of blood anymore and the plan was she will ring my tonight with my beta number, if its above 2,500 she will scan me on Monday, if its under she will repeat the bloods on Saturday. So I came home feeling a bit better went to the toilet and when I wipe red blood!!!!! I'm trying to remain positive she really was rough when examining my cervix maybe she's irratated it??
So now I wait she said if she can't get the results by 2night she will ring me with them in the morning so for now I'm going to keep my feet up and try to relax x


----------



## bumski

omg what was she doing being rough when your poss bleeding! i was told complete pelvic rest when bleeding and only did internal scans as a last resort, its probably just irritated your cervix or something but it makes me so angry when people dont seem to take this as seriously as we do, hope your ok hun.
try and rest again and fx it wont be long until your scan now, an early sneaky peek on baby! :)
I did the same as you and carried on testing over the weekend, i figured they would atleast start to get lighter if my hcg was dropping, its all sounding very positive though g3mz. im sure this baby is for keeps xxx

tryandwish what have you been doing to get things going? i bet you just cant wait to meet lo now! im really excited already and i have approx 9 more weeks to wait :( x

pcct, gl for your scan tomoz, i bet its going to be brilliant! happy 13 weeks by the way and welcome to 2nd tri!!! yay x

hope iv ordered a pram from ebay, not sure whether thats a good or bad thing yet but time will tell, my favourite like you two are the silvercross prams but as a friend has one i wanted to find something a little different, i also love when you can put the carseat directly onto the frame which this one you can, just cant wait for it to arrive now. x
Hoping the pic of it will attach properly.

betty i hope today has gone well! cant wait to find out if your pupo!!! x
 



Attached Files:







pram.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## g3mz

I must say ladies you all have extremely good taste in prams! They are all lovely!! :flower:

Tryandwish have they said how far they will let you go before inducing you? Hope it doesn't come to that tho! :thumbup:

Pcct 1 more sleep! Look forward to hearing all about your scan 2moro 

Betty hope your little embryos are doing well! You could be pupo already? 

Honestly without all your support I might have gone crazy by now :wacko:
Dh said I spend more time on here that I do texting my best friend, I told him she just doesn't understand like you all do! I phoned her just now to let her know how the hospital went and she told me she wants to move in my house when we move out! ( a bit insensitive when if I misscarry we won't even be moving!!!) but in all fairness she really just doesn't understand! I just brushed it off! 

I'm going to keep thinking positive for now unless I get reason to worry! So only 4 more sleeps until my scan! :happydance:


----------



## g3mz

Well as much as I do want to hit the woman for being so rough :grr: she is now being quite thoughtful she phoned to tell me her shift was about to end and it doesn't look like the results will be ready 2night, not for me to be waiting by the phone, but she said she's in at 8am and promised the first thing she will do is ring me with my beta number! Nice that she thought to ring me :flower:


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies thanks yes am finally PUPO with 2 grade 1 embyros - 1 9cell and 1 5cell 
Am cramping abit now !! Tho and have horrid trapped wind just Gunna chill tonight as I have 11hour shift tmro!!!! 

Will put my embie pic on my journel :)


G3mz - am sorry you sound like you have had a very hectic day can't believ they didn't just scan you !!! Idiots at least they did blood tho sweetie what time is she phoning you xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Bumski - love that pram the ones with the big wheels are the best!!!!!! Easy too get over bumps and stuff xxx


----------



## bumski

atleast shes not leaving you hanging on then g3mz, and youre very right to think like that, remember.....PUPO!!! ;) just look forward to the scan you have coming up now, your levels will be way over 2500, dont they have to be atleast 2000 to trigger a 3+ on a digi? x

yay to being pupo betty!! i bet it feels really strange, poor you having a long shift tomorrow, i took a week off, any excuse lol.
Hope those little ones will be getting nice and snug, hey maybe you will be our first set of twins on here ;) x


----------



## g3mz

Yes they have to be over 2000 for 3+ and I got one this morning and a very dark sd test But just the one result won't tell me much but it will be a good indicator of what she will expect to see on Mondays scan 

Betty congrats on being pupo!! I was thinking you may be the first set of twins too!! Do you plan on testing early?? :)


----------



## bumski

when they going to do your second blood test? sat or mon? x


----------



## g3mz

If my levels are above 2,500 she will just scan me on Monday as if the numbers are above that we should see on a scan if its viable, I will only have more bloods sat if the number is lower than 2,500 so she can see if its going up or down x


----------



## bettybee1

Kind off glad am
Working too take my mind off it I've taken and extra shift on for Sunday aswell haha!!! 

I'll start testing when am 8dpo why not eh !? Haha!!!!when I get to 13dpo and if it's bfn I'll get the picture !! 


Gm3z how many did you transfer on your last cycle ? Xxz


----------



## g3mz

Just the one frostie we had this time :) x

I have a good feeling you will get ur Bfp! I was scared to move the first few days after transfer lol Can see what you mean tho time will go quicker with you working x


----------



## bettybee1

:) !!!!!

I hope I get BFp but if not I won't be too disheartend as I know it's 50/50 !!! I will just keep doing it till I get my miracle !! I haven't found the ivf process stressful really I find it more chilled than trying naturally 

Yeah I haven't told work about having ivf only me luke my mum and dad and a close friend know so that's why I ain't asked for time off for my EC I told them I was having a cyst aspirated lol !!! X


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls,
gmz3- Glad they have done a beta and hopefully you will get good news in morning and be scanned monday.
betty- Congratulations on being pupo with twins :) 
bumski- Love the pram nice to have a bit girlie detail too :)
pcct- Oh looking forward to your scan update tomorrow- you enjoy it hun :)
Well I have had a rough day :( went to counselling with OH and it did not go well. Basically she thinks we should just go with the flow and not try and force things together. She does not seem interested in helping us sort our deep rooted issues out. The lady has said we are poles apart and that I am trying to 'nail down jelly' :( She said we can have 1more session but does not see her being able to help any further. Oh said some nasty hurtful things inc sticking up for his mams and daughters bad bahaviour. I left devastated, quiet and trying to stop myself crying. I pinned my hopes on counselling helping us to sort things out and give me some knowledge to were I stand. I went in Oh van, we left not saying a word home to each other. I got out his van into my car and straight to my mams were I ended up breaking down- was sort lived so I know I'm bottling up how I really feel which is DEVASTATED :(


----------



## g3mz

Awwww hope :hugs: sounds like counselling might be doing you more harm than good!! I don't really know what to say your oh sounds a right idiot that doesn't want to grow up and face his responsibility s (like most men!) and still a mammys boy! I do hope things change when baby is born but I guess only time will tell? Hope your ok! x

I'm waiting on the phonecall iv had no sleep at all iv got a nasty chest infection and couldn't breathe everytime a lay down :( dh has had it for weeks but he got worst last night to so now we are struggling between the 2 of us to look after the kids this morning, not fun! But on the bright side still no more bleeding! Nervous now so hope its a nice high number! x


----------



## pcct

Hey g3 hope you get rally good news today as a big high number :hugs: have been thinking of u all day yesterday :hugs: so glad there has been no more shows I pray it stays that way and we get the most greatest news ever today!!!

Sorry to hear about your councilling hope :hugs: 

Yeah it's scan day today and am feeling really nervous :/ eeeekk


----------



## g3mz

Can't wait to see your scan pic!! Enjoy every minute of it Hun!! :)

Well girls I'm in total shock and not quite sure what to think or feel??:wacko:
I got the call I was waiting for! She said are you sitting down?? My heart sank!
She said I have your levels in my hand I expected them to be between 2,000 and 8,000 for what I say I am but yesterday my levels were..............................16,694!!!!
She said my progesterone levels were 81 and anything over 60 usually indicates an on going pregnancy but she can't guarantee it but I have every reason to remain positive!
Now with my levels she said if I was somebody with a normal pregnancy she would be suggesting I'm further along than I thought but as we know that's not the case there is a strong possibility given my levels and previous history that it could be identical twins!!!
I told her I thought it wasn't possible with a blast?? She said it is a possibility even though its not that common but given my history of twins it is defiantly a possibility!!
I'm booked in for a scan on Monday 9am until then iv been told to take it easy!!
I have no idea how to feel? Excited,nervous,scared to get to excited???

I know we had the 2 transferred back in January and I accepted it could of resulted in a twin pregnancy but they wouldn't have been identical so there's a lot less complications than identical twins!! 

When I was in hospital when one of my twins died there was 4 of us women on the ward expecting identical twins, 1 woman was lucky enough to get to take her twins home, I was lucky to have one of my boys survive, the other 2 women ended up without their baby's! It is heartbreaking! 

So although I will take whatever is thrown at me I'm not sure how to feel so I'm not going to think much more about it until my scan Monday there's still a chance it's only the one!! x


----------



## pcct

WOW g3 am so happy for u and stays g very positive!!! How blooming awesome if u have twins !!!!


----------



## bumski

g3mz thats fantastic news, im absolutely buzziing over that, just to help you stop worrying a bit my levels at 5+3 were 12000+ and 5+5 24000+.
if it is twins though it may just work out perfectly well this time, enjoy the fact that your still pregnant hun and if your blessed with two babies im sure you will cope really well with it all, you seem a really strong woman, im so excited for your scan now! x

hope, it sounds like your having a bad time still, what kind of councillor basically says she cant do anything to help?
if it was easily fixed im sure you wouldnt need her help.
i know your scared of it failing with oh but i think you need to tell him exactly what this is doing to you and judge him by his response, if he cares for you he will not put you through this, if he carries on then maybe its time to walk away, he needs ultimatums. I hope your ok hun, maybe have a long talk with your mum too to get it off your chest xx

pcct i hope your having an amazing day today! looking forward to seeing your scan pic and how much baby has grown x


----------



## bettybee1

Hope- really sorry your still having trouble with him do you think he really loves you deep down ? 

Gm3z - wow those levels are amazing !!!! I wouldn't worry too much on twins it's highly unlikely plus if your levels are 16,000 yesturday 2 days before that they would be 8000 !!! Etc xxxx


----------



## g3mz

Hearing your levels has calmed me down thanks bumski, I think she's taken my history of twins and jumped to conclusions although she is very excited about it and is making sure she's in the epu to scan me Monday, il be thrilled with one baby, two I'd be a nervous wreck but I'd cope! 

Still trying not to get over excited as she said everything looking positive but she can't promise anything, a little more spotting brown today but nothing major, 3 more sleeps and il finally know more! x


----------



## bumski

just remember brown blood is old blood, thats what the nurse kept telling me, i would bleed quite heavily brown blood too sorry tmi, but she always reassured me its fine and very common. I was told its fresh red blood with cramps to worry about and i had that a few times but still baby was happily wriggling away :)
i think it all sounds great g3mz, its proper scary and there is no way around that, i just hope monday is here before you know it so she can put your mind at rest x

how you feeling today betty? x


----------



## bettybee1

Bumski - am okay thanks just want too know if an pregnant or not !! Am so impatient only 1dp3dt !!! Lol I just can't wait tol get testing too find out !!! Am testing trigger out and it's nearly gone but what am Gunna do is just every morning with fmu take a cheapie as I have being doing until otd period or BFp !!!! Lol x


----------



## bumski

oh this is exciting, dont forget to keep us updated each day then, miss obsessing over hpts lol x


----------



## Tryandwish

Just a quickie before I go to sleep.

g3mz - That's amazing! :D I might not be around Monday with induction booked Sunday but I will still be thinking of you and will be back to find out how your scan went soon as I can.

pcct - How did your scan go? Uploading pics?

betty - I remember how frustrating the 2ww is. I was testing from 8dp3dt and got a very faint line on afternoon of 11dp3dt. While work is a distraction for you, still take it easy!

bumski - Hi :D

AFM - still no signs of anything so feeling like its all going to go wrong and I'll be induced and end up on drips, have out of control pain and need pain relief and end up strapped to monitors so stuck in bed. See what happens tomorrow but not got my heart set on natural labour kicking in by itself!

:hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Oh wow tryandwish! Either way you get to meet baby in the next couple of days :) I bet your so excited! Do you have any guesses at gender? Lots of luck for your labour Hun, wow your so close now x


----------



## Tryandwish

Feeling quite teary and emotional today! Really don't want to be induced! Of course excited to meet baby but that feeling is hidden way under the fear of baby arriving exactly how one of my nightmares went. (Hooked up to drips and monitors and stuck laying in bed, unable to get up and needing pain relief 'coz the drugs bring on the contractions to quick and intense for me to cope with.)

Wondering this morning though - Do any of you know much about shows? I just got up to find loads of EWCM. No blood staining through it like MW has kept warning me of but could this be signs of things going the right way? Was expecting a mucous plug (I guess maybe thick and whitish yellowy type of colour) not the egg white stuff!

:hugs2:


----------



## g3mz

Tryandwish I had 2 shows on dd, first was like clear jelly and when I say tons of it there really was! I thought it was never ending that was when my contractions first started then I had one much like that but streaked with blood and by then I was on labour ward and can remember I acted like a right baby lol 
Really hope it's the start for you and you won't need to be induced!!
But if you do just remember its all worth it you will soon have your beautiful little baby in your arms :cloud9:

Yea I do keep thinking brown blood is old blood bumski but coz it started like that last year was still freaking me out but I'm calming down a little today as its still there a little but not as much as last year and not every time I wipe
And last night I got excited coz my boobs were killing!! I know it sounds crazy but I only got little boobs :blush: and had no pain in them at he start of my other pregnancys just at the end lol and dh says they look a lot bigger :winkwink: only 2 more sleeps until our scan :happydance:

Pcct can't wait to hear about your scan gutted you can't get on here!

Hope how are you doing now? X

Betty how are feeling today?? I can't wait for you to start testing!! Iv actually started to get bored of it now coz the lines can't get any darker!! Can't wait to see yours!! :)


----------



## bettybee1

Trying - thanks trying me best too sit down when I can !!! And when I got home from work yesturday I put my feet up and didn't move lol !!! 

G3mz - arghhhhhh I just wanna test now !!! Am getting bored of not knowing and am only 2dpt3dt !!!! Arghhh!!! My embies should be blastocysts today so hopefully in the next couple off days they get snugly !!!! Defo starting Krazy testing tuesaday am and pm !! Lol maybe 3x a day hahhahahhaaaaaa!!!! I have loads of ic's but I have bought 8 superdrug today !!! Oppsss I used one along side my ic today too see the difference between them as my test are still showing faint trigger!! I was surprised that my ic was a lot darker than superdrug !!!!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

G3mz - am also glad that your not spotting much exited for your scan a lot :D !!!!!! Xxx


----------



## g3mz

That is surprising my ic's were crap!! Took 4 days longer to show than my sd tests there's no way mine were 10miu like they said! You must have better ones than me! 
I don't miss the tww every minute feels like an hour! Take it easy now let them snuggle in nice and comfy!! :)


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls, 
Sorry for late reply. Have been able to read but could not post!
gmz3- those numbers are great :) I was told anything under 300 was a sign of an eptopic and miscarriage. I think my numbers at 5+ 3 were 9000 so like bumski said they could be just good numbers and not the sign of multiples so please don't worry about identical twins.
pcct- Hope you enjoyed your scan :) 
betty- Hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad, I struggle with everyones myself lol
Tryandwish- Good luck for today and please do not worry about being induced-Everyone is different. I was induced fully with 2of mine and labour started off with one but stopped so had to be induced with her too (all of them were way over due) I personally had good experiences with being induced I chose not to have pain relief and 1st labour- 6hours, 2nd- 35mins and 3rd-8mins. I will be begging to be induced by the time I get to the end and if my condition does not cause me too much pain boy will I be playing on it to get started off!!! I hope you have a quick and easy labour too hun, please don't stress yourself or get upset. It might be your baby's birthday today!!! :) 
bumski- how you doing? well I figured out the reason for my severe rib pain got measured and my rib cage has grown 6''!!!! There is no fat at all round that area neither all you can feel is bone. My mam was shocked when she saw how much my ribs are sticking out and how there's no fat what so ever there. It really is painful :(
Oh as for the counselling gmz3- I really think it is doing more halm than good :( OH saw her for the first hour before me so she has his biased opinion and I never got that!!! We have only been 3times and she is saying she can't help we are poles apart!!! So yes bumski I don't get it either is that not the purpose of counselling to try and help us!!! Seriously I think she is rubbish, she rarely chips in and when she does its 'stop trying to nail down jelly' or 'go with the flow' what??? I'm 7mths pregnant how can I just GO WITH THE FLOW!!! of course I need to know what oh wants (if anything from this relationship) She also says stop giving each other ultimatums and again 'go witht the flow!!!' sorry but I have been 'going with the flow' am sick of it and that is WHY we are here!!!!!!!!!! :( I feel insecure and I'm worried sick and my anxiety attacks and pain attacks have magnified so bad since thursday (cousellor knows how bad I get them and partly how I got refered so quick!!!) I went to doctors fri morning about them and there is nothing I can take or do :( he said he would like a joint booking with me and oh so he can expain the impact they are having on me and the baby and try and talk to him and help us. He was so nice and caring- sounds like he wants to help more than the flipping counsellor!!!!!!!!!!! *sorry rant over*


----------



## g3mz

Your doctor sounds alot better than your counsellor hope!! 

Iv just been bleeding, this time its red really has upset me but at least il know where I stand 2moro morning!! Was so excited for my scan now I'm dreading it x


----------



## bumski

Oh g3mz I'm so sorry you are going through this, I will be thinking of you, everything could still be fine Hun I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx

I'm on maternity assessment, baby has hardly moved over last couple of days, I have felt her but not much. She is now wriggling round like a good one.....typical lol, but my bp is very high so got wait for dr. Sure everything will be ok though.


----------



## g3mz

Good job your there if your bp is high! Maybe it was baby's way of making you go get checked over :)
Hope your not waiting to long to see the dr! 

I don't know why I'm freaking out so much I bled loads of red blood with dd! At least I only have to wait until 2moro to know what's happening, I think il have an early night so I don't have much time to think about it,

Keep us updated on how u r bumski x


----------



## bumski

You are bount to worry g3mz, it's completely natural, I hope tomorrow comes round quickly for you, what time is your scan? Xx


----------



## g3mz

Scan is at 9 so at least I won't have to long to stress over it in the morning x


----------



## bumski

oh thats good then :)
glad its nice and early, i hope it all calms down for you so you can just enjoy it x

glad your dr seems more helpful than your councillor hope, oh may listen more if told by someone else to stop treating you this way, i really hope it works for you, the last thing you need is stress x

im back home now, my bp has gone back to normal, i was just to stressed out i think it went through the roof lol, thankfully baby is fine and must just be getting lazy :)

betty how are your hpts now? x

pcct hurry up and get back online, im dying to see your scan x

hope your doing ok tryandwish and maybe baby has made an appearance ;) x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh gmz3 don't worry too much glad your scan is first thing so you don't stress out too much. I made my 12 and 20wk the latest appointments so oh could be there and was a nervous wreck by the time I got in the room. Fingers crossed you get good news- you should with such high beta :) I bled loads with my first all the way through my pregnancy- bright red blood too. 
bumski- Glad your bp has gone back to normal and baby is moving around a lot again. I'm so sore of the little fellas movements and kicks, has turned from ah cute to ah ouch!!! Funny I was wondering why my cat was looking at me like she was about to pounce yesterday then realised she was watching baby move and he was teasing her like a mouse!!! 
tryandwish- Hope baby has made an appearance so excited to know what you have had and what you have called him/her. Please update us ASAP :)
betty and pcct- how you both doing?


----------



## bumski

Thinking of you this morning g3mz, really hope so badly that your scan is going well xx

Hope you have a proper little mover in there :)
He's going to keep you busy lol, mine has not stopped wriggling round since last night, never felt her so much, kids ay? Just like to wind us up lol x


----------



## g3mz

WE SEEN A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
Omg I was terrified really worked myself into a state this morning! Got there waited ages! I recognised the scan woman from when I had ds and instantly remembered I didn't like her although I couldn't remember why!! Scan took what felt like forever!! There equipment is so old!! Didn't explain what she was doing as she was scanning just total silence!!! Every second felt like an hour! I was convinced it was all over then she suddenly spoke! Said I just need to be sure.................yes I can see a heartbeat!!!!!!!
Dh said just the one? She said the scan was very difficult and she was struggling to see so she wouldn't like to say yes or no at his stage but that I do have an ongoing pregnancy!! Couldn't even date it scan was so bad just put 5-6 weeks
So she discharged me from epu and told me to go to my docs to register with midwife but I still can't do it?? I'm driving myself crazy!! It's like I won't let myself believe it! But iv told dh I will do it at the end of the week x


----------



## bumski

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so so so over the moon, literally got goose bumps when I read that, I feel all teary (must be hormones lol)
Oh g3mz I've been checking on every half hour to find out, I'm just so thrilled for you Hun!!!!
Oh I bet your so relieved, I know you will worry but your pregnant!!! Massive massive congratulations! You really do deserve this baby, will they be keeping an eye on you or is your next scan at the clinic now? Xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey girls so sorry I couldn't get on over the weekend I kept trying and trying and bloody thing still wouldn't let me! :dohh: 

Omggggg g3 that is bliming brilliant news!!! So happy for u!!! To see the heart beat must have been such a relieve and lots of happy tears!!!

My scan went really well baby was really active with rolling around , hiccups, sucking thumb and putting hand up and down to face.. We saw the cord round it's little legs too... We had a very long scan and at first baby was measuring 13w then baby took a big stretch and she took another and went to 13w3d was quite hard to get a messure as baby was so active ... So she dated me 13w3d but then my midwife said she will stick to the clinics dates :) 

We got everything checked at scan the brain the legs arms back ect was really good - only thing I didn't like was she had the screen zoomed in a little too much throughout the scan even for our pic too :dohh:

We just got back from south shields last night too had a fantastic weekend and again baby was spoilt by the family! They all said I was blooming and looked no diffrent apart from my bump lol i do feel great tho hoping it last :haha: who am I kidding huh!

Here is our little cupcake


----------



## g3mz

Next scan is at the clinic now 2 weeks 2moro then another at the clinic at 10 weeks I think then Nhs dating scan at around 12 weeks so at least I don't have to long to wait between them! We are going on holiday next Monday so we will just have a very chilled out holiday :) be nice to get away change of scenery! Soooo happy today :cloud9:


----------



## g3mz

Awwwwwwww your scan pic is beautiful pcct!! :cloud9:


----------



## pcct

:yipee: for next scan very soon :) hoping u have a lovely relaxing holiday :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

Oh that's amazing news gmz3 :) had to come home to check on your news as don't have internet on my phone. Bet your beaming from ear to ear. can't say anything about things sinking in as it still has not sunk in for me. Have come to accept I don't think it will till he is here.
pcct- Ah your scan photo is lovely. We really will have to meet up when babies are born. Can't believe your oh is from south shields.
bumski- Glad she is keeping active. 
Well everyone is telling me I look tiny (even with my tight maternity tops on) I feel huge!!!!! I'm so uncomfortable and he really is hurting me now. Also TMI* keep being sick in my mouth with all his blows.
Tryandwish- I'm desperate for an update :)


----------



## pcct

I know hope we really do :) we r down when baby is over 2 weeks old I think maybe 4! We went all the way to Sunderland to the chip shop in the arcade place I am in love with there chips!! We all so had a meal at crab shank yesterday too I really enjoined that :) I love going to south shields it's so clean tidy and Beauitful - it was strange when driving to Paul's cuz house as we pasted marsden road and I said to Paul how weird I could be passing your house :haha:


----------



## Hope41more

pcct- I'm in the crabshack on a weekly basis I call it my local. They do a 2course meal mon-sat till 630pm for £7.50 (usually have potato skins followed by the steak) so go with my friends on a sat to catch up sometimes and a sat night to watch the bands they have on. Had my gender reveal there in the conservatory. You should try the chips from Gills at the nook like their cod bites and kebabs too. I live just off Lumley ave your oh will prob know where that is. So is your due date still 18th Nov or has it changed slightly?


----------



## pcct

Yeah I had the mushrooms and the home cooked beef with chips it was amazing!! and homemade chips even better!! I tried the Potatoe skins there were nice too! Am sure we will go again :)

Is your street just off Hilton ave? if so I was there on Saturday lol. My due date was the 14th November but at scan first measurement was day behind second 2 days ahead but they r staying with the clinics date so 14th nov :) may be a little sooner tho


----------



## Hope41more

Yes I live on that estate Hylton ave is just round the corner!!!
I love the food at the crabshck too but the service can be bad. Still does not put me off though-Love that pub. Spent my whole childhood on that beach and my dads ashes were scattered down there too.


----------



## pcct

Wow!! Really!! Paul's cuz bf lives on that street we were there sat suprised u didn't hear oh car go up the street :haha: yeah the service was okayish but there was 12 of us so I just put it down to that - we had the seats right at the window so had lovely view of the sea and the waves LOVE IT!! I just loveee shields!!


----------



## g3mz

What a difference a day makes I feel so much more chilled today!! :cloud9:
Got my hairdresser coming to do a few foils for me 2moro and having my nails done Thursday I might actually start to feel human again!! Nothing to do with pregnancy just got a horrid chest infection that seems to be getting worse! But nothing could get me down 2day :)

Betty how are you feeling? xx


----------



## pcct

:) yay glad u r feeling so much better today I would to after your scan today !!!:hugs: hope ur chest infection eases off soon tho :hugs:


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls,
betty- you testing for first time today still???
tryandwish- Oh you will be a mammy now :) Hope your labour was as easy and painfree as possible. So excited for an update and hopefully a photo :)
hope everyone else is well. xxx


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls,
Well things are not good my end got up yesterday and fell down the stairs :(
I totoally missed a step and just landing in a heap at the bottom. In doing so I watch my left ankle twist completly inwards and all my weight fell on it also hurt were baby is etc. Had a major funny turn when I was sitting in a&e- was too hot and could not breath- they rushed me to ante natal. On the way I could not see, went hot and sweaty and my extremities went weak and tingly and could not feel them it was horrible. Think it was caused with being too hot and not having anything to eat and drink- They said I had a bad anxiety attack.
They hooked baby upto monitor but he was so active they could not get a proper reading so ended up back in a&e for my foot and told to go back later for another reading. Had x-ray and its not broke but think all my ligaments are damaged. Have to go back in 2weeks, i'm on crutches and its bandaged up to my knee. Been told they prob won't do an mri with being pregnant though so not sure what will happen. Went upto ward to get another reading on baby but again he would not play ball and kept moving about and kicking monitor so had to keep re starting the 30min reading!!! In the end nurse sat and held it on him while he was kicking her trying to get it off!!! Needless to say he is fine but they think I have damaged some ligaments around him and that's why I was having pain. Have been told I'm not allowed to do anything for a least 5days and have to lie with leg above my head. Oh I am bored already and its only 8am on day 1 :(
Hope everyone else is well. xxx


----------



## g3mz

Sounds like you have really had a hard time hope but so glad to hear you and baby are ok, sounds like it could have been much worse, you must have someone looking over you!!! 
I'm with you on the boredom of resting!! Makes the days drag!! But its what you need!!

Betty have you tested today????? :)


----------



## pcct

Aw hope :( u silly bugger :dohh: glad u r ok tho and baby :hugs: luckily your foot isn't broke! Hope it heals soon for ya!


----------



## bumski

Oh hope, I damaged ligaments in my ankle once it took months to heal so I really feel for you, so glad baby is ok though, he sounds like he has a right character already lol. I hope you heal quickly x

G3mz how are you doing? Hope everything has settled down a bit for you x

Pcct wow how baby has changed since your last scan, I bet it was lovely, scans are so cute at that stage because they wriggle so much x

Betty I hope your doing well, looking forward to your update x

Just got a call from my mum my pram has arrived!!! Got it delivered there due to work, not feeling to good today so off work, great timing as I can play with pram now lol.
Starting to hit tired stage again now, all I want to do is sleep x


----------



## Hope41more

Bumski- I did severe damage to ALL the ligaments in my left ankle 3yrs ago (fell over my front step when taking out rubbish) x-ray showed it was not broke so sent me home. Eventually got physio but he said pain was in my head! pestered doctor to see consultant had MRI 6months later and consultant sent me straight for a brace and wanted to do surgery!!! said he was shocked I could walk at all. Plus it had healed wrong/badly due to being left so long.
I have never broke anything and instantly knew I had done the same thing as before- I was rolling round the floor gutted it is the opposite ankle/foot :( Just worried they will do the same thing again and I will end up with 2bust legs. 
Oh I hope you love your pram as much in person and enjoy your day playing with it :) 
gmz3- has the bleeding stopped???
pcct- Any cravings or different pregnancy symptoms?
Betty- Hope your ok and you get your BFP in the next few days.
So looking forward to an update from tryandwish :)


----------



## pcct

Still no symtoms tender boobs are not as tender and no longer tired - my cravings now are red apples and lemons haha!! Makes a big change from crisp all the time lol


----------



## bettybee1

hey ladies sorry am super busy last day in uni today and got my l;ast bit of work to be done !!!

testing BFN !!!! BOOOO!!!! 



hope- god really sorry you had an accident ! glAD BABY IS okay hope your foot gets better

G3MZ- so glad your scan was perfect hope you can relax abit more ? 

PCCT- hope you and baby are well :)

Bumski- hope you and baby are well too :) 

trying- wish you all the best hope you or going to have the natural labour you wanted xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah bumski baby has changed so much am on cloud9 with this little one :) 

Aw Betty when is otd? ur not out until test day right?? Xxx


----------



## bumski

How many dpt are you now Betty? I know tryandwish was about 11dp3dt before her bfp so hopefully you have plenty of time yet x

Hope, that sounds a nasty accident you had, I hope this one isn't as bad to heal, x

Well I just love the pram, it's even better in reality, had it up and down so many times, still feels dead wierd actually having a pram lol
Mil said 'its bad luck to keep it at home u should leave it here' mmmm no! Not going there, poor dh hadn't even seen it plus I know it will be up and down a few more times before baby is here x


----------



## pcct

Am so jell u got ir pram today :( can't wait till mine comes to push it all about hehe


----------



## bettybee1

am 6dp3dt -9dpo :( 

i know its still abit early but i dont even have a slight line today and i have examined the tests i used 5!!!!!!! lol


----------



## bumski

Betty my first line was 5dp5dt and that was at about 6pm after holding for 3 hours, I'd done one earlier and thought BFN then looked again and saw a 'shadow' of a line, no colour but I'd never got a 'shadow' on frer before. There's time yet ;) x

Pcct, it's killed me waiting a week for pram lol, you will be very ready for it when it arrives lol.
Only problem is I'm about all done now, room, clothes even nappies, got to pack hospital bag and wash all her stuff ready but trying to spread it out as just dying to meet baby already now! I think it's gonna start dragging soon :( x


----------



## pcct

Haha! Yeah I got to wait till sept :haha: what pram did u get again ? I want to get all. Y stuff washed closer the time but am scared In case some don't fit :shrug:


----------



## bumski

It was off eBay, there is a pic a couple of pages back, it's really cute! 
I've been feeling like that about trying to choose hospital outfits, baby measured over a week ahead at the last scan and I measured nearly 5 weeks bigger so I worry she won't fit in newborn for long. I remember with dd I took some little onsies and she was too long for them even though she was only 6lb8 so I've stuck to footless outfits this time lol. How's the bump coming along now? Won't be long until you start feeling baby move, how exciting!! X


----------



## pcct

Aw I bet I have seen it and I have completely forgot :dohh: I can't wait to find out what my baby is measuring :) oh and the movements and kicks I soooo can't wait to feel them :) I think I will be packin a few hospital outfits as I still ain't 100% what one I want baby in lol


----------



## bettybee1

Well ladies my period has arrived this morning really early oh well onto round 2 !!!!! X


----------



## Hope41more

Ah betty I'm so sorry- Big hug from me. xxx Sounds like your being really positive though- hope your ok.
So will you be doing another round of private IVF or going to egg share now?


----------



## pcct

Aw Betty :hugs: so sorry Hunni - like hope has said u r being really positive about it I hope u ain't hanging aroun too ling for round 2


----------



## pcct

Bumski - I can't find ur pic of ur pram :dohh: 
I see tryandwish has a new siggy and had her baby!! Eeeekk congrats Hun! Can't wait to hear how it went ect hope u and baby r well


----------



## bumski

So sorry Betty! That sucks! What happens now? Xxx

Happy 30 weeks for yesterday hope!!!! Your on the last stretch yay!! X

Happy 14 weeks pcct!! Bet that bump is coming on great! X

How far are you now g3mz? You need a ticker ;) x

Afm iv been to see mw today, still measuring a bit big but nothing to worry over, but iv been told I have to give birth on consultant ward now not mw because of problems and they prefer to have drs at hand, why??? Will ask consultant on mon now.
Feel a bit gutted as I got told in the past its really clinical compared to mw ward that's cozy and chilled. Go back to see mw in 3 weeks to do my birth plan :)))
She said yeah your 32+1 today right? I was like no I'm 31+1! How can I put myself back a week lol. Baby brain lol x


----------



## bumski

pcct said:


> Bumski - I can't find ur pic of ur pram :dohh:
> I see tryandwish has a new siggy and had her baby!! Eeeekk congrats Hun! Can't wait to hear how it went ect hope u and baby r well

Will have a look see if I can find it, on phone tho so if not I will post again later x

OMG!!!! What she have??? Come on tryandwish we are dying for updates here!! Xx


----------



## bettybee1

I'll be egg sharing next so waiting on being matched !! Probley will do a natural iui this cycle can't sit back and do nothing !!!! Lol 

Gutted my period came proper cried keep crying not like me at all but I'll get over it ! Wish I could strt round 2 now !!!!x


----------



## bumski

Oh Betty I don't blame you for being upset! No matter how much we try and tell ourselves it might not work it doesn't make it easier, we still dream. Have they told you how long it will take to match you? Fx this iui brings your bfp anyway. I agree, get right back on it if you can to keep yourself busy x
Hope your ok xxx


----------



## bettybee1

No they haven't said my bloods only came back last Thursday ! So I should be getting matched now hopefully I'll be able too strt next cycle wishful thinking !!! 
I feel okay just annoyed that my period has come 6days early !! It's never early gutted !! X


----------



## pcct

On my phone just now guys - hope ur nt hangin round too long Betty :( 
Yeah bumski am just posting a pic in my journal now :)


----------



## bumski

Is it full on af Betty? Don't want to be trying to get your hopes up I'm just wishful thinking and hoping x
Will take a peek now pcct x


----------



## Hope41more

Pcct- well done for spotting tryandwish sig-

Now we welcome baby boy Korbin Marley, born 10.15am 13.5.13 

Congratulations tryandwish been so excited to find out what you were having. Hope labour was good to you and hopefully you will post a picture soon :)

betty- Try and do something nice today to take your mind off things. Keep thinking positive thoughts and hopefully iui will work if not you will get matched up soon.
bumski- Are they wanting to deliver there due to babys spine? I can't have a water birth due to postpartum hemorrhage with my 2nd- had to have blood transfusion. Consultant said I can labour in birthing pool if I'm mobile enough- wonder if he had a sixth sense I was going to fall down the stairs lol my sister said there is no point in labouring in pool for pain relief (was hoping heat would help the pain) as the water is look warm. Also worst thing for me would be needing CS as it would mean cutting through my condition and would cause major problems (been told highest consultant would have to do it) Not worried about that though after 3natural labours. 
pcct- Sounds like your lucky with your cravings nice and healthy unlike mine!!! I still like my crisps (cut my 5packets down to 1though!!!) especially a crisp sandwich. Plus my sweet tooth came back in 2nd tri.


----------



## pcct

Haha hope I still manage a pack here and there but not as bad , I have stopped buyin them so that has helped loads!

I spotted tryandwish siggy while looking back for a pic of bumsk pram :)


----------



## Hope41more

So glad you did as I have been dying for an update from her!!! 
Got some good news today :) Applied for a sure start maternity grant- a one off payment of £500 and got it!!! :) One of the criteria is not to have any childern under 16. My youngest turns 16 on the 8th July and baby due 24th July. You can apply from 29weeks till baby is 3mth old so thought they would either refuse my application or make me wait till after my youngest turns 16. Hopefully no more dreams he is born super early!!! Plus I did not know I could claim anything like that with being on working tax credit so glad I rang welfare rights for advice.


----------



## bumski

She didn't really explain why I have to labour there, don't think it's anything to do with her spine as they're just not concerned about it, she said its because iv had problems, my latest being polyhydramnios (excess fluid) I go for another scan on mon with the consultant so will see if she explains anything to me then. 
Hey that's great news about the grant hope!! I want one lol
With ya on the sweet tooth too! Never really had one but I'm terrible when nipping in Tesco, dd thinks its great, I went in for bread the other day and came out with cherry bakewells, sponge cake, custard, ice cream n a box of cream cakes. Obviously had plenty of help eating it all but no wonder I'm so bloody big. Keep making sure I don't start waddling yet, I hate it when it happens lol


----------



## pcct

Haha that's some amount of cakes bumski :haha: 
Good on ya hope for getting the grant wonder if I can get one too with being on working tax credits I thought u had to be on job centre money to get the grant :)


----------



## g3mz

Well gosh I had loads to catch up on!!,

Betty so sorry to hear af arrived! :hugs: but it is good that you have your next step planned, having a good cry does help its only natural with all you have been through! 

Bumski enjoy playing with your pram :winkwink: 

Hope good news on getting the grant! 

Pcct I wish my pregnancy would go as quick as yours! Mine seems to be going so slow!!

Congratulations tryandwish hope your labour wasn't to difficult hope you and your little boy are doing well you must be thrilled!! :cloud9:


AFM iv been feeling extremely sick for 2 days not sure if its morning sickness or a bug! It does come and go so I'm thinking maybe morning sickness!!:shrug:
I'm still spotting on and off and it's still upsetting me but I'm just taking it one day at a time, last night I woke in the middle of the night with pains and was convinced I'd bleed heavy by morning but I'm ok! 
I'm 6+5 today! Will put a ticker up after our scan on the 28th I feel like anything I do at the mo will jinx it!! Can't wait to go on hols Monday to pass some time away coz I'm driving myself insane :wacko:


----------



## pcct

Glad is just ms u have g3 and not a bug :hugs: 

My pregnancy went in slow at the start then got to 10 weeks it's just flying in now eeeekk


----------



## Hope41more

Oh I have always had a sweet tooth bumski but it went in first try. Always have a carrier bag full of sweet no wonder kids like coming to mine!!! More into fruit gums, skittles etc at the moment than chocolate usually both. Oh but I took like 5 cupcakes from my nieces 18th birthday party last week and kids were not eating them so I ate them all!!! Youngest caught me with one at 730am. between that and take away's I really need to sort myself out.
I hope you get some answers on monday bumski. Hope the excess fluid sorts itself out too. Rib pain is still killing me hows yours?
pcct not sure if you will be able to claim but here is a link for you and anyone else who maybe interested-

https://www.gov.uk/sure-start-maternity-grant/eligibility

Coz I'm self employed and earning hardly anything I'm not entitled to anything else no maternity pay- nothing. So I'm glad I have gotton something :) 

Starting to feel like everything was meant to be (well at least today lol) I mean one min I can't have kids and begging Oh to spent thousands on IVF the next I'm pregnant and have been handed a grant!!! If I had of fallen pregnant even just the month before I would have gotton nothing- Fate maybe??? (shame Oh is an arse!!! lol)


----------



## pcct

Yeah I had a look on welfare rights web site and am Intilited one :yippe: I only work 20 hours and get my work tax credits which has Disability element as well :) and on there site it says if you get any of the follow ie job seekers wtc incomes support ect u will be Intilited, no harm in fillin out the forms near time and seeing.


----------



## Hope41more

Oh too busy talking to my daughter by the time I posted you's had posted more!
gmz3- I had really bad pains in first tri- so bad too my breath away and came on very suddenly. I went rushing to toilet so many times thinking I must be miscarrying. Think its just your uterus stretching and baby snuggling in. Hope you enjoy your holiday :)
I think your pregnancy is going by fast pcct. Even though I gain a week everytime you do it does not feel like that!!! Sound loopy don't I!!!

Oh I hope you get the grant too pcct :)


----------



## bumski

G3mz your pregnancy does seem to be moving along nicely, I understand probs not as quick for you. Like hope said pains are normal and can be a good sign of baby getting comfier in there. Hope you have a great hol and your scan comes round quickly. X

Hope have you looked into MA I'm self played also and on a low wage but you will qualify for it if you have worked 26 weeks and paid NI, you can pay voluntary NI too and this can be paid 6 monthly, it comes to about £75 and then you can claim. Hope iv got that right. X
Oh and you mentioning them sweets has seriously got me wanting some, mmm haribo or something, looks like I'm going to the shop lol x

Pcct I hope you get the grant! It's well worth it, think of all those lovely baby things you can go and splash out on ;) x


----------



## bettybee1

Am
Matched an ready too start on. My next cycle :) ! X


----------



## bumski

bettybee1 said:


> Am
> Matched an ready too start on. My next cycle :) ! X

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Betty thats brilliant news!!!!
so its countdown then now, will you still be doing iui this cycle? x


----------



## bettybee1

No not going too do the iui !! I would of done if I was waiting a while but no point wasting money really !!!!!

I guess am very lucky it's only taken 1 week too get a match and a confirmed go ahead treatment plan :) !!!!! It's taken the pain away from bfn anyway !!!! Just focusing on this next cycle going too try different diet and exercise and this time am booking 2 weeks off work !!!!! X


----------



## bumski

Yeah I don't blame ya, allow yourself a night out with mates and that too to let your hair down before your pregnant for 9 months, it will be here before you know it. X


----------



## g3mz

Amazing news that you have your match Betty!! :happydance: won't be long before you start!!

Thank you girls for reassuring me that pains are normal iv been ok sinse and seems like spotting is easing but I won't speak to soon!! 
Dh told our letting agent that we would be needing a bigger place when baby's born but we told him it was no rush but to just let us know when something came up, he phoned me today and we viewed a stunning house it really was beautiful! And the owner was really nice but she's still talking to her dh about the price and will let us know 2moro if we got it, but again I said to dh I feel like moving this soon is bad luck! But I know I'm being stupid and we would be stupid to let this house go it really is perfect, 4 double bedrooms, huge kitchen I'm in love lol! 
7 weeks 2moro yay!!! :) xx


----------



## Hope41more

Oh betty that is great news :)
I agree with bumski go let your hair down and have some fun and celebrate to new beginnings!!! :) 
gmz3- The house sounds lovely :) I wish it was for me lol I so need a bigger house. Still not put mine up for sale :( keep nesting and doing big over hauls so when I do it will be easier to move if it does sell. I spent 2days decking my loft last weekend (its floored out and has veluxs in so good for storage- but had got out of hand) Boy was it hard work and hard going being 7months pregnant and up and down loft ladders with stuff I really should not have been carrying!!! Still paying for it now- sore still.
I look at it the other way best to move now while your mobile (no bump in the way) and before baby is here and needs feeding every 2hours!!! You cannot jinx yourself hun and sounds like you have fell in love with it anyway :)
Bumski- what time is your appointment monday?
pcct- you will be glad you came to shields last weekend it is lashing it down outside today!!! Soooo awful :(
Well I'm a bit more mobile :) It was hilarious trying to have a bath last night- you would have been howling if you had seen what state of me!!! Midwife had told me to put 2carry large carrier bags on my leg. Well I so unstable with a dodge leg and a bump. Had to shout of my daughter for help and she could not stop laughing. In the end water got in the bags- soaked my bandage and water was squirting everywhere (out of 2small holes)


----------



## bumski

G3mz the house sounds lovely! I agree with hope, you won't jinx yourself and it would be good to have something to focus on for a while too, will help pass the time a bit x

Hope what you like, I find having a bath a chore as it is, shaving legs etc ;) it must have been a nightmare for you lol. Still getting constant pain by my ribs, I'm so ready for that to stop now. App is 9.30 on mon, can't wait to have another peek at lo, got a feeling this will be the last scan now as I was measuring more on track at mw.
Looking forward to seeing how big they measure baby at :)

I just feel ready now, I'm so not ready really and want baby to cook for a while longer but once ya hit that 30 weeks its countdown and now I'm just too excited to meet her x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh the rib pain is awful :( Like I mentioned before my under bust measurement has gotton bigger by 6'' and there's no fat on my ribs- all bone. Have you been measured? my bump is so hard (daughter said its as hard as the dining room table!) I'm so uncomfortable now too. Hit 30wks and had to start using a mirror to help me shave my lady bits as my bump is now in the way!!! His kicks are so strong and hard now it hurts and he can even make the bed move!!! (think the movements might be more painful with my condition as well though). I have a scan booked for 32wks and 36wks. First one is on the 31st May so looking forward to seeing him and like you to know roughly what he weighs :)


----------



## bumski

Oh that's great! I bet you can wait to see him again! Lol at the mirror part! I'm with ya on that one, absolutely impossible! It's like when I went to mw the other day and you have to pee in that tiny bottle, I can't even see the bottle when I hold it underneath so that's always a challenge lol.
Yeah I def need new bras mine are all so tight and I just bulge out of them, refuse to pay mothercare prices for nursing bras so not sure where to go to get measured and get some for a decent price.


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi everyone :wave:

Been on a couple of times and was reading the days I'd missed and only just had the time to catch up fully and update you all on baby Korbin.:baby:

You guys first.

g3mz - The house sounds great and while you feel it is still quite early, imagine all the nesting time to get your new place ready for your brand new little one. Completely lost track of days and time. Your either away on hols now or just had your hols. Either way hope it is (or was) exactly what you needed to relax :thumbup: 

pcct - Beautiful scan pic :flower: Not long now until you'll start feeling those wriggles, kicks and stretches :thumbup:

Hope - Think I'm remembering rightly that it was you who mentioned trying to shave your lady bits. I had same problem but ended up doing it blind. Took some getting used to but it is possible to do by feel. I| found it easier than trying to get into silly and often hilarious positions with a mirror :haha:

(Its taken me hours to get this much written and now husband needs the lap top :growlmad:)

bumski - Think it was one of your posts I saw your MIL saying you shouldn't have the pram at your place yet. I would have done same as you! Forget supposed bad luck. Want to play with the pram :haha: I was exactly the same. Not used our pram yet as only been on short trips to shops so put car seat into trolley instead but I'm dying to use the pram!

betty - So sorry about your bfn but so glad your next chance is going to be so soon. Sounds like you have a really positive attitude which I believe to be one of the most important things for going through any help to conceive:hugs: How long until you start? Have you had a date? (you might have already said and I missed it)

AFM - I will give full details of the induction and labour in next post when DH isn't hassling me (and I have 2 hands free to type quicker - feeding :baby: at the mo so got one arm holding him) but we are both very well. Induction was easy (think my labour was already or was very close to starting on its own) and labour was great. I was in the pool for the labour but delivery wasn't quite as planned. :baby: got stuck and needed help to deliver him (details in my next post) but after only 6 and half hour labour he was born Monday 13th at 10.15am and we got the 6 hour discharge I wanted so we were home in time for some dinner Monday night :happydance:

:hugs2:

p.s pics on next post too


----------



## pcct

Ohhhh your teasing hurry back for next post!!!!!!! Glad u are doing well :hugs: am so excited to here your story and see pictures of your gawjus little boy xx


----------



## bumski

Oh me too! Can't wait to see him!!
I bet he is just amazing! Glad all went well, looking forward to reading all about it. Congratulations mummy!!! :) xx


----------



## Hope41more

I agree with girls YOU ARE TEASING US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hope you are enjoying being a mammy :) Congratulations :) 
So looking forward to seeing photos :)


----------



## Tryandwish

Well it all started Sunday 12th. I was 12 days overdue. Had no twinges or signs of labour except some EWCM the day before. Rang maternity unit and they had space for me so we went in for 9.30am. I was reluctant to be induced but by 14-15 days over the placenta has 50-60% chance of not working as efficiently and it can take quite a while for induction to work so I felt it better to be slowly induced than have the chance of ending in an emergency situation and possibly CS. They put me on the monitors and it showed I was having regular contractions though I was barely feeling them. They were just tightenings across top of my bump that I'd been having since 30 weeks. By 11 they examined me to see if I needed the pessary and cervix was still posterior, almost out of reach and no where near thin enough to start dilating. They inserted the pessary and damn....those things need designing by a woman. Obviously designed by a man 'coz the frikken thing was sharp! Not designed to be inserted anywhere, let alone up there! :cry: They then left me on the monitor another hour and the pessary was to stay in 24 hours. Monitor showed regular contractions the entire time I was on it but I was hardly feeling them :shrug:
By 1pm I told DH he may as well head home to take care of the animals as it could still be a couple of days until :baby: arrives. Spent the afternoon alternating from resting on the bed, walking corridors, crab walking the stairs and bouncing on a birthing ball. By evening a few contractions had been stronger and were moving to below my belly button but they still weren't even what I'd call uncomfortable. I was just aware of them. They put me back on the monitor at 8pm and baby wriggling constantly and my contractions were spiking all over the place. They wanted to see the contractions settle into something more regular so left me on the monitor for hour and half. They settled a little but not by much. By 10 pm I went to wash and change ready for bed and found some blood when I wiped. Not much as it was pinkish not red. Told midwives and they said it was a good sign. :happydance: Maybe I wouldn't need a drip to get me going! Got into bed and tried settling down but kept needing to pee every time I dropped off. Kept on just dozing and needed to pee again at 1.30am Monday morning. Pee'd and went back to bed still with just the tightenings and then st 1.50am I had 3 stronger and lower contractions quite close together that I couldn't sleep through so got up and started walking the corridors. Could this really be it? Could I be going into labour with just the pessary and not need any drips or have them break my waters to get me going? After half hour I told a midwife things were getting stronger and I was now quite uncomfortable with them and she wanted to see on the monitor so I had to get back into bed to be monitored again and it was pains while I was just sat in bed. Much better up and about walking. After about half hour she was happy and moved from the ward bay to a side room so I wouldn't disturb anyone else and it had en suite so I could get in the bath. By the time they had moved me to my own room they were pains and not just uncomfortable. MW then examined me at 3.15 (I think) to see where I was at and I still wasn't dilated at all and cervix wasn't fully thinned out yet. I was planning no pain relief but that was like a kick in the gut. Been contracting all day and been in pain for over an hour and I'd got no where. Instantly thinking "I cant do this! I'm in pain already and not even started dilating!". MW offered me co-codomol and I had to say yes. She also ran the bath for me so the water could help me too. Laid on my side in the bath to keep bump fully covered and MW left me to it and to pull the cord if I needed anything. In the bath felt so much better and I was actually dozing in between the contractions. I was unaware of time coz of me dozing off but I had my phone near by and wanted to balance leaving DH sleep long as possible at home but also give him time to get to hospital for the birth (we live an hour from the hospital!). By 4.50am I decided he needed to wake up, have a coffee and make his way in. Told him its not urgent, he has time to wake up a bit as I was in pain and getting them regular but wasn't dilating when they last checked. After effort of continuing to speak to him through a contraction I felt sick and hurled over edge of the bath (onto a waterproof backed bed protector thingy the MW had put down for me to get out the bath onto so I didn't make too much mess :thumbup:). 5.15 MW came back to check on me and I told her I was getting bowel pressure and is that normal this early on in labour. She asked if I needed to push. I said no but just feeling the pressure. She asked if she could check me as it sounded like I was progressing but I wasn't holding out much hope. Got out the bath and onto the bed. OMG :help: it was so much more painful out of the bath and laying on my back. MW checked and said I was 5cm :shock: YAY "Can I get in the birth pool?" (You have to be 5cm before you can get in the pool). Was amazed and overjoyed I was 5cm already and that gave me the boost I needed. I CAN DO THIS! The pain isn't that bad for half way there :happydance: Did have visions of screaming out for epidural but now that the pain is actually getting me somewhere its fine. Perfectly tolerable and I already know it'll be same for any more labours I'm lucky enough to go through. I was allowed in the pool as the induction had been minimal but it takes 20 mins to fill and I had to be monitored 20 mins before going into the pool. Oh no!! Laying on the bed was agony. Managed to lay on my right side with the monitors on but I wasn't even watching the monitor. I was too busy gripping the trolley the monitor was on waiting for 20 mins to tick by. MW came back and it hadn't been picking up my contractions properly :cry: "Please don't make me stay here another 20 minutes?!" MW said she could see my contractions from my heart rate so she was happy and I made my way down to the pool at 5.15am and dropped my towel and almost leapt into the pool. Felt so much better! I recommend labouring in the pool or bath to everyone even if not planning to deliver in the pool (saw something few pages back bout being unsure of using the water for pain relief - GET IN THE POOL! You'll be surprised how much it really helps.) By 5.45 I was wondering where DH was as it had been an hour since I called but I had told him there was no rush! Called and he wasn't far away but still told him to put his foot down as I was half way there and in the pool already. He got there at 6 and he was so much help. I got comfy with my back against side of tub with DH behind me and his arm over my shoulder so I could lean on his arm and I was then sleeping between contractions. Even though contractions were every few minutes I was apparently going straight into quite a deep sleep as I was supporting myself on my arms when awake but as Islept they kept floating to the surface and I have no recollection of that. A few times I almost slipped into the water and DH had to put his had under my jaw to keep my head up :haha: By around 7ish I think, I could feel my muscles starting to involuntarily push. I had no control so went with it. By 8am they wanted me to get out the pool so they could check me as I was pushing well but there was no sign of :baby:'s head yet. I reluctantly got out the pool and told them to be quick as they can so I could get back in. They checked and said I was officially fully dilated and baby's head was right there. I did couple of pushes on the bed and they said I was moving him down with each push but I just had to get him that bit further to stop him sliding back up. Got back in the pool and kept pushing but my contractions were short. Never more than about 30 seconds so I never had the time to get several good pushes in before the pain subsided and he slid back up. I got out the pool a while later (lost track of time by now) and tried on all fours on the bed to see if I could get him down further. I could feel him moving down but he slipped back every time. It was gone 9am when I asked how much longer they would leave me struggling as I was getting tired. They asked a consultant to come and we decided on episiotomy and ventouse so she could help me deliver him. They also then hooked me to a drip to increase the strength and length of my contractions as they were too short. Then even with consultant pulling and me pushing it still took about half hour to deliver him. At least consultant was now stopping him slipping back every time. Told them it felt like he was stuck and going to suddenly slip free. Could feel big time pressure down to my coccyx. He didn't slip free but managed to get him past that pressure into my coccyx and then the ring of fire started :nope: ouchie ouchie and I had some anaesthetic there from where she had cut me and it still frikken burned. He was crowning and my pains were still quite short so consultant held him there while we waited for the next pain and I was saying "come on pain where are you?" :haha: Then with the next pain his head was delivered "Ah thats better!" burning stopped and DH got tears in his eyes telling me his head was there and I said "I know it feels so much better!". But what I wasn't expecting was as his head was delivered the consultant suddenly changed the pulling angle from pulling down she then suddenly pulled up which was a very strange sensation. Wish she had warned me of it coz I tensed when she did that :growlmad: Just waited for the next pain then to deliver his shoulders and I knew we'd have him. (Though we were saying "him" we didn't know for sure yet of course). I asked could we still wait for his cord to stop pulsating before cutting it and MW said yes but as he was delivered the consultant instantly clamped and cut it:growlmad: Was all bit overwhelming at the time and I didn't know she had done it until they asked to take him off me to take him to the warming table and dry him off properly. MW said they had to cut it for medical reasons though we were never told what those reasons were. I think consultant didn't know and wasn't listening when I asked could we hold off cutting it. His 1 minute and 5 minute APGARs were both 9 and he was breathing and crying on his own so I can't see any reason for having had it cut :growlmad: Wish I could have seen her about to cut the cord! I'd have stopped her!.....Got to stop talking bout that part 'coz it'll get me wound up. 
:baby: was on my tummy and they were rubbing him with a towel and I was just looking at proud teary eyed dad as he was going to tell me the sex. Boy. Just as we were quite certain of :happydance: Then they took him and I realised the cord had been cut :growlmad:.....
I asked for skin to skin but he came back to me wrapped up. Kept him wrapped up until they weighed him and gave him his vit K jab and then I had him skin to skin. He was a great distraction 'coz I had to be stitched up and while I couldn't feel her stitching, I could feel all the tugging and she was using stitch stuff (cord? thread? Don't know what it's called) about a foot long and tugging it all through each stitch. Why? I have no idea but didn't really care 'coz I was holding my :baby: Dad was almost in tears and already making phone calls. He was born 10.15 and by 11 the consultant had finally finished stitching me up. She had to stitch the episiotomy and I also had 2 tears and a graze on my labias so she was stitching for quite a while :cry: Turned out I couldn't deliver him myself coz he had his cord around his leg and he was bungeeing on it. Naughty baby really didn't want to come out :haha: Soon as all the stitching was done we were left alone to settle with :baby: He was being bit gizzly but to be expected after the big suction cup had been on his head! I tried breast feeding him and he latched without hurting me and fed quite well. Between both boobs he fed for 45 minutes before he was even 2 hours old :happydance: He then slept and daddy had a cuddle while I had lunch (and I'd already been fed toast by DH while :baby: was feeding - I was starving!). We were moved to a post partum ward and had a 4 bay ward to ourselves so we had some quiet :D Spent few hours then just enjoying little Korbin and trying to get myself back to normal as any time I tried to sit on edge of bed or get up I went white as a sheet and nearly passed out. Had to get myself feeling better 'coz really wanted the 6 hour discharge and my own bed. My mum, dad and brother were coming to visit around 4 and I wanted a quick shower. Managed to slowly get up and get to the shower but nearly passes out in the shower and while drying. Just managed to walk back to the ward and DH saw me n came to grab me before I fell and he helped me back to bed. I felt better for the shower once I got colour back in my cheeks. DH went out to shop to buy a copy of all the news papers and then preradiation arrived to do his 6 hour check up. Everything was fine except he has a small cyst on end of his penis and she wanted her boss to see him. She took hours to come and just wants to see him in 2 weeks (a week yesterday now) for a review so we'll find out more then. Cyst doesn't seem to bother him at all. He also has his feet turned in so we have exercises to do 3 times a day to help straighten his ankles but that's 'coz he was tucked up so tightly for an extra 13 days. We got discharged about 6.30 that evening and it was great to be home. First few days were difficult as Korbin had colic and spent hours screaming every night and when he settled he wouldn't let me put him down so I couldn't sleep but as my milk came in on day 3 his colic got better and he fed better, winded easier and so slept better. He already sleeps for up to 4 hour stints at night so I'm getting plenty of sleep considering we have a new born. Got routine going where day time is noisy and we talk to him lots but at night I'll hardly say anything and of course everything is quiet and he only goes in his moses basket at night. Sleeps in his rocker or in our arms in the day and he's a great baby :cloud9:

I know this is a huge message and not sure it will let me post it all but it better 'coz been writing this for hours! I'll add pics next :thumbup:

:hugs2:

p.s Congratulations to anyone who managed to read all of that! Didn't realise quite how much I had written until I just clicked preview post :wacko:


----------



## bettybee1

tryandwish-- awww what an amazing experience am so happy for you that you had a natural birth and a speedy one with that :) glad the BF is going good :) what a lovely name too :0 hope you get some nice sleep :) enjoy this time its so precious and before you know it he will be running rings round you lol xxxxx


----------



## Tryandwish

Here you go everyone. Sorry bout pic quality. The best pics taken with my brothers camera are too big to upload and I don't know how to resize so these are some of the pics from my blackberry :D

:hugs2:
 



Attached Files:







Korbin 5 hrs old.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG00521-20130521-1052.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG00510-20130517-1110.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG00512-20130519-1520.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG00513-20130519-1520.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pcct

Wow Hun u did amazing!!! your story was lovely to read and sounds like I had a magical experience :hugs: to think ill be in that situation too soon eeek!! So glad you and korbin are doing well so happy for you all :yipee:

Ps. Omg!!!! Just seen pictures!! what a Beauitful little boy you have made he is complelty gawjus :cry: awwwwww well done mummy :)

Ps again, from ur dp he looks just like his daddy :)


----------



## bumski

I agree pcct he's spit of his daddy!
What a lovely story to read, my mum kept trying to talk to me while I was reading and I was like 'ssshhhhhhh!' N giving her funny looks lol.
You are so brave to go through so much of that on your own and let dh get his sleep, I will be making sure dh sees every bit of pain I'm feeling lol.
Korbin is absolutely stunning! You both must be so so proud, I just can't wait now!
How much did he weigh? Xx


----------



## Tryandwish

Thanks Ladies :D

betty - I know! Seeing it happening with my best mates baby and he's only 9 and half months but he running his mum ragged already! This week he has learnt the word no and its already his favourite word :haha:

pcct - I'm sure you'll do great when your labour comes. While things didn't quite go to plan I found that Natal Hypnotherapy really helped me. Think thats why I dilated so quickly and was able to sleep between contractions. If your interested here's a link to the website. 

https://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/

No need for any courses. I bought the book and the birth prep cd and just listened frequently to the disc and read the book. Also bought them second hand on ebay for £20 so it doesn't have to cost much. Recommend them to anyone nervous of the labour :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Thanks Hun :) I'll have a look now :)


----------



## Tryandwish

bumski - He was 8lbs and half an ounce. Everyone says he looks like daddy but daddy disagrees 'coz the baby is cute and he isn't :haha:
The pain wasn't bad until I rang DH from pool when he was near the hospital and he didn't take long to get there by then. Daddy ended up feeling the pain as I was gripping and pulling on his hand with every pain and at one point he thought I had broken his wrist again :haha: (he broken both many times) 

:hugs2:


----------



## Hope41more

Ah wow tryandwish he is lush :) I agree with girls he looks just like his daddy.
Thank you so much for sharing your story. Its the first thing that has actually got me excited to meet my little man in 9wks- eeek!!! 
You did so well especially as he had his cord wrapped round his legs. I so want a natural birth ie no pain relief. I was the one talking about labouring in the pool (not allowed to give birth in the pool due to postpartum haemorrhage with my 2nd) as water and heat usually help me with pain. My sister said there was no point as water is luke warm. Glad you have said it does help as it has confirmed its what I want to do. 
Enjoy your little man hun :)


----------



## Tryandwish

Hope - They kept the water hot enough for me. Even kept emptying some to add more hot so it would be warm enough for baby (though couldn't deliver in the pool in the end) and I hated them draining some as I felt heavier and pains felt worse when I wasn't floating! As we are all different though (I like cool showers, not hot ones), maybe you'll find the water luke warm too. Just try it and see :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations tryandwish! What a great birth story and wow on the 4hrs sleep front - I'm super jealous!! 

Hope everyone is ok? Sorry I've not been on for an eternity! Harrison has had terrible colic it was only just sorted out last week he is on lactose free milk with a thickener added plus his cot tilted and bingo happy baby - it turns out he has reflux not colic! Only took the docs 10 weeks to work out lol happy baby and happy mommy now!! 

Can't believe he is now 11.8pounds time goes so quickly!! 

Ill try and keep a bit more upto date from now on!


----------



## Hope41more

TryandWish- def going to try the pool :)
Nimbec- lovely to here from you. Glad your little one has gotton some help. You sound really happy :) Hope you are enjoying being a mammy. 
Hope everyone else is well and happy too :)


----------



## Tryandwish

OMG nimbec!! Korbin had colic for first few days until my milk came in and I had very little sleep! By day 3 I was in tears :cry: just needing some sleep. I have no idea how you could have coped for 10 weeks! :shrug: Well done you on coping :flower: Glad you are both now happy and getting some sleep.

Saw health visitor yesterday and she weighed Korbin. He is back to his birth weight by 10 days old. Apparently they expect birth weight to be regained by 14 days and breast fed babies often take a few days longer so he is doing very well :happydance: His jaundice is gone, his cord has fallen off and he just had his hearing screening test and seems his hearing is good in both ears :cloud9: This mammy couldn't be happier :happydance:

Hope - You'll find the pool amazing :D

Betty - Have you been given a treatment schedule yet?

How is everyone else? Schoolteacher been on at all? Hope she's doing well.

:hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, nimbec I'm glad Harrison is doing better, he sounds a great weight! How has it been getting used to being a mummy? X

Tryandwish you are tempting me with the water too, I may look into it as a possibility, even just to labour in if nothing else x

Hope how's your pain doing now? Hope baby is being kind to you? Have you started to pack your hospital bag yet? X

G3mz hope your having a great holiday, not long until your scan now, how exciting x

Pcct how are you doing Hun? Your pregnancy really seems to be moving along quickly now :) not long until your next mw app x

Betty how are you? Do you have any idea how long until you start your next cycle? It's getting close now x

Afm I think I overdone it a little yesterday, I was at a wedding all day (photographer) and realised how much I cannot easily move around all day lol. I had braxton hicks ALL day yesterday and was really uncomfortable! Today I feel like iv had a good work out at the gym, just shows how lazy iv been all pregnancy lol. But baby now seems to have dropped! My bump looks more pear shaped and I can now feel and see my ribs again!
It seems to have took the pressure off where I was getting pain, well mostly but now I'm worried incase it means baby is getting in position for an early appearance!
I have no other signs tho so I will just have to keep an eye out. X


----------



## Tryandwish

bumski - Take it easy!! :coffee: Hope you've been resting today. My bump was dropping down before I finished work at 35+4 and I ended up 13 days overdue so don't worry about an early appearance! Baby will keep dropping and coming back up if your LO is anything like mine was! :thumbup: As for the water, I know everyone is different but I hope you'll find it as great as I did. Just been telling DH that I don't want home birth for any future labours. Soon as the twinges get regular and uncomfortable its straight down hospital as I'll want to be straight in the bath tub as this time was only 2 hours to go from posterior closed cervix to 5cms and they say second labours are often faster :wacko:

Everyone else well?

:hugs2:


----------



## bumski

Think your right about dropping, she's definitely dropped but it doesn't seem as obvious as yesterday so maybe she moved back up a bit. Iv also hardly ached at all today :) 
Yeah the water sounds great!! Not sure what I will be allowed yet and don't get to do my birth plan for nearly 2 weeks with mw, hopefully she will go through my options with me although I always feel rushed when I go to see her.
How's baby korbin doing? :) x


----------



## pcct

Hey girls glad you are all doing ok :) 
*Hope* I absolutely love heavy rain I would have loved to have still been in shields and sat at the sea front and watched the waves, I even remember the massive storm you had that came out of no where and the place got flooded I was so jell not being there lol we seen it all on the news tho :0 

*Tryandwish* you have me Going to look Into a water birth too but would like to actually have the baby on the bed and just use the bath to ease the pain, only problem is we only have 2 pools and I can already see that come November the ward is guna be soooo busy I know off already about 20 people due in November one is my friend there's 5 days between us lol

*Bumski* eeek not long until you make your birth plan , I can't wait to do mine too. Hope your guna be taken it easy it after your busy weekend :hugs: 

*Nimbec* hey lovely to hear from you hope you are keeping well :hugs: 

*Afm* well am stuffed up with the cold again :dohh: am hoping it doesn't get as bad as the last time. Got my 16 week midwife apt on Wednesday really looking forward to that, then my next appt will be my 20 week scan eeek - the other night I felt baby swim along the bottom of my tummy what an amazing feeling I was actually crying lol really hope the hard kicks aren't too far away now!


----------



## g3mz

Hello everyone :hi:

Wow iv had lots to catch up on even tho I have been checking in now and again just hate posting on my phone it's so frustrating!:wacko:

Was lovely to hear all about your labour tryandwish took me ages to read it as we were away on holiday took me a day of reading it every time I got a minute to myself :haha:

Lovely to hear from nimbec to :flower:

Bumski and hope you ladies seem to have plenty of energy! Take it easy rest while you still have a chance soon you will be run of your feet with your little ones :winkwink:

Pcct midwife this week isn't it bet you can't wait! Must have been amazing to feel movement :cloud9:

Well I'm still here 8+2 today scan 2moro! Extremely nervous! As I'm still spotting on and off and it was red on Wednesday so trying not to get my hopes up without being too negative! My boobs are still sore and my tests are still dark :haha: but I guess il know more 2moro! Scans at 10.30 and we live an hour away so I won't have to much time to stress, saying that I keep waking at 4am every morning I struggle for hours to get back to sleep and by the time I do I have to get up :growlmad:

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## pcct

:hi: g3 glad your doing ok :) lovely to hear from u, I second what u say about posting on your phone :dohh: good luck for your scan tomoz :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

Thanks hun I see you have a cold again awful when you can't take anything isn't it :cry: iv had a chest infection for a while now and I now have a sinus infection too not fun at all! x


----------



## pcct

Yeah really horrible :( but chest Infection :hugs: I hope it eases soon for u! I have just been taken honey and lemon.


----------



## bumski

Oh wow g3mz I'm so looking forward to your update, I'm sure the spotting etc is nothing serious, at least they will have a look for you tomorrow. I hope you manage to sleep tonight! X

Pcct I hope you feel better soon! Will mw be listening to baby's hb this week? X

Hope how are you doing? Do you feel like its getting closer now? All of a sudden I feel on count down, can't believe it's only 6 weeks this week!! X

Hope everyone else is well, any news Betty? X


----------



## pcct

Bumski u r defo in the count down now hooooo can't wait to met ur little princess! 

Yeah will get to hear baby's heartbeat on Wednesday :dance:


----------



## bumski

I still love going to mw, strange really as she never does much but it's just nice to talk pregnancy etc! I bet you can't wait! And then it's count down to your next scan!!
Does it se real yet? I really don't feel like its going to sink in with me lol x


----------



## pcct

Yeah every appt am really looking forward to :) yeah my scan is 25th June :yipee: 

No still doesn't feel real at all it's so hard when looking around baby shops and stuff I feel like I wanna be mum if u get me , I feel like I did years ago looking at baby stuff and and wishing. When am in shops sometimes I get asked if its my self thats expecting I pause for a sec and say erm yeah and tell them when am due :haha: just doesn't feel real sometimes I feel like am lyin :rofl:


----------



## bumski

Yeah I know what you mean lol, I was dying for my bump to be obvious when looking at baby stuff just so I didn't feel like a fraud! It must be to do with ltttc or something. Your bump is coming on nicely now though, won't be long until people start asking when your due. Have you decided on names yet? X


----------



## pcct

Yeah I think at the min some people aren't sure if they should ask in case it's weight I have gained :haha: 

Only have a name for a girl and its one that oh has picked and has ha since day one which will be kayla but haven't had any boy names yet that are grown on me :shrug: but really have grown to love kayla I picked out middle name last night so I it's a girl and if the name suits she will be called kayla Nicole :)


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls,
Gmz3- Hope your scan has gone well today :) Did you enjoy your holiday?
Pcct- Your pregnancy seems to be going so much faster than mine! lol Love your girls name. Oh and my middle daughter is called Nicole Jasmine. 
betty- Any further updates?
bumski- I started to buy stuff for my hospital bag last week and pack it- maternity pads, breast pads, 2 maternity/nursing bras, 2nighties (one for labouring and one for after) dressing gown, slippers are in bag so far. Have babies stuff bought but not put in bag. Struggling to know what sizes clothes wise to pack. Like you at this stage since 30weeks things seem to be dragging. I'm exactly 2weeks behind you so 8weeks tomorrow for me.
Well I went to for a walk and talk round the delivery suite and maternity ward on sat. Boy has it changed since I was last there! Saw the birthing pool and so want to labour in it :) 
I have a 32week scan on fri and looking forward to seeing my little man again. Hoping all is well with him after my fall.


----------



## pcct

*Hope* your daughters name is lovely , Nicole is my sisters name :) she doesn't know if it's a girl her middle name will be after her she won't know until baby is born and we share her name with everyone :) .... Yay for sorting out your hospital bag I was looming in pri mark yesterday at night shirts and thin dressing gowns so think I'll get them from there :) really can't wait to start packing my bag :dance:


----------



## Hope41more

Ah your sister will be over the moon :) My girls are called Chloe, Nicole and Summer. Do you have a shortlist for boys names?


----------



## pcct

There are lovely names :) ... Nope not boys names are sticking or grown on me need to get my finger out if am convinced am having a boy :haha:

What about you have you got any names looked out?


----------



## Hope41more

Oh his name has been picked out since my 16week gender scan- Harrison Joseph Hope. (Joseph- after my dad who sadly past away and won't meet hin :( ) Oh keeps calling him Harry though and I'm not keen on that so he is putting me off!!! :(
My shortlist for boys-
Harrison
Jaxon
Blake
Max
Luke
Kian
Had some others but not coming to mind at mo. Oh only input has been GOD!!! Thinks if my friend can call her son Noah why not go one further!!! Wish he could be serious for 2mins!!!
My top girls name was Sophia. 
I still think Boy for you though. x


----------



## pcct

:haha: men can be daft man!! :dohh: jaxon-Paul was one of ours but doesn't seam to be grown on us still :/ I shared my scan pic on 2nd tri thread everyone said girl lol people that see me say girl , but am still saying boy and have my eye on some gawjus baby boy stuff lol


----------



## Tryandwish

Lovely names girls :D Sounds like you might be like me and find it easier to choose girls names than boys! Had girls name picked out for years but never had any boys names jump out at me. Korbin started off as a middle name for Caleb but in the end Korbin grew on me the most.

g3mz - Scan update? No news I'm assuming to be good news and your out somewhere enjoying lunch :thumbup:

AFM - Everything going well here. Korbin growing already and getting some bad habits of feeding for over an hour in middle of the night then wanting to stay awake! :dohh: Takes some convincing to get him down sometimes. Might not be on much for next few weeks as our new home is finally coming! Waiting for a call now to go out and meet the lorry with our new static caravan loaded on. SO excited :happydance: Got a narrow drive so going to be a squeeze to get it down and will probably take a few hours according to the driver. (Only just got 10 foot by 30 foot down drive 7 years ago - Knocked chimney off it! - and new van is 12 foot wide and 38 feet long!). Then we got to site it and get it ready to live in! Will try and keep up when I have time :wacko:

:hugs2:


----------



## pcct

Woo hoo for your new home tryandwish bet ur so excited!! I loveeee static caravans and always said if we had the money we would buy one , we seen a few when we were on holiday at a park and there just amazing!! 

Glad things are going great with korbin :)


----------



## g3mz

Hello! 
I am very happy to be able to post good news :happydance:
Got to the scan the nurse said I was looking a bit green lol I'd worked myself up into bit of a state! Explained everything that had happened with the spotting, beta, scan! She looked at my dates and they work it out as day 2 weeks on day of transfer? Where as I counted it 2 weeks back from ovulation as did the online calculator? So I'm actually 7+5 today..............which means my 16,694 beta I was only 5 weeks not 5+5 as I thought? She said if I'd had 2 put back she would think I had one in my tubes but as I only had the one she's puzzled, she said the normal range does vary but still it seems a little high for 5weeks,and my first scan I was only 5+4!
she went on to scan me!! 
And we seen a perfectly fine blob with a heartbeat!! Such a relief!! 
We have another scan 2 weeks from today :happydance:
I'm so in love with our little blob already :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pcct

Omg g3 sooo happy for u and ur little bean in ur scan pic is so perfect!!! so happy and over the moon for u :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## g3mz

Thank you! I can't stop looking at it!! :cloud9:

Now if only my pregnancy would go as quick as yours! :haha: x


----------



## pcct

:haha: mine dragged until 12 weeks I just wanted to fast forward the time but it dragged lol I do hope it slows down a bit come 20 weeks tho


----------



## g3mz

Ok now I'm just confused!!!::wacko:
The clinic said I'm 7+5 and my due date is January 5th, I'm trying to do a ticker but every time I put that date in it says 8+2?? Strange :wacko:


----------



## pcct

Mmm maybe your clinic has mixed the actually date up can u not work out when u would be due if ur shown 7+5 ? Then just wait for more accurate when u get ur dating scan?


----------



## g3mz

Yea I did if I am 7+5 I'd be due jan 9th?? Hmmm will question her on that when I have my next scan in 2 weeks! For now il do the ticker by 5th jan coz thats the date that came up on scan when she did the measurements?? x


----------



## pcct

Yeah would be best to , it's rather tricky one with u have natural fet I ant sure how u would work that out lol ... Can't wait to see your ticker :dance:


----------



## bumski

G3mz I'm so so glad your scan went well, youust be relieved now! X
It's so annoying how everyone works your dates out differently, the EPU kept wanting to put me back 5 days too but I was adamant! Also that would of meant I got bfp at equivalent of 2weeks 5days pregnant (5dpo) which is just impossible! In the end the scans ended up going along with mine and the clinics dates. X

Pcct that name is beautiful! We were thinking kyla a while back so we must have similar taste lol. I bet you will have a boy if that's the name your struggling for x

Hope you are more prepared than me lol, I think a trip to primary this weekend is in order to stock up on my hospital stuff. Where do you recommend getting nursing bras from? X

Tryandwish yay to your new home coming!! I bet you can't wait to be in it! Hope you settle in quickly! Sounds like baby korbin is making sure his mummy is awake as much as him x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh gmz3 that is GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) Bet your so happy.
Pcct- will have to look for your scan photo I'm good at nub theory. x


----------



## pcct

*Bumski* at first I had lots of boys names picks and didn't bother looking into girls names but now oh has pick girls names I havnt bothered to look for boys :dohh: am so in love with the girls name now and tbh I really hope we get to use it lol


----------



## pcct

Hope41more said:


> Oh gmz3 that is GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) Bet your so happy.
> Pcct- will have to look for your scan photo I'm good at nub theory. x

I don't think u can even see the nub :( I'll find the page number for u :)


----------



## pcct

*Hope* it's on page 175 on this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Hope41more

Bumski- I managed to get a few bargins in m&s sale online couple of weeks ago. Got a pack of 2 maternity/nursing bras for £4.80 from £32.50!!!! Little bit big as I really needed 34E only had 36E left in a size close and I thought for £2.40 a bra I will take the chance, plus they have 4hooks at the back- https://www.marksandspencer.com/Pac...al/dp/B003ADMIKY?_encoding=UTF8&mnSBrand=core
Got nighies from there too £5.60 from £19.50, like the fact they have a bit padding on each bust so you can't see my BIG nipples and if I leak a bit breast milk and easy to pull down for feeding. At that price got a size 14 for labouring in and smaller one for after. https://www.marksandspencer.com/Lim.../dp/B00AM6ZOTO?_encoding=UTF8&mnSBrand=coreOh and on a differnet note bought a baby record book it is lush really recommend it- nearly had my sister in tears when I showed her it, based on one of my favorite kids books- https://www.marksandspencer.com/Guess-Much-Love-Baby-Book/dp/B001HX77ZU?_encoding=UTF8&mnSBrand=core
gmz3-My 7wk+ scan was nothing like my dates but 12wk scan was spot on to the very day I thought I conceived so your 12wk scan will probably give you the most accurate date and one they go off.
tryandwish-Good luck on sorting the house. Thought it was being done before babys arrival? Hope all goes smoothly and easily with having a new baby. x


----------



## Hope41more

Oh I'm sooooo slow at typing can't keep up with you all!!!! Will look at your scan pic now. x


----------



## pcct

Thanks hope am going to order one of them books  the bras looks amazing but sadly out of stock :(


----------



## Hope41more

Can't see a nub- thus people guessing girl are just guessing. Your lucky actually coz I'm pretty good at it and your team yellow!!!! have 100% success rate if the nub shot is good. My best friend thought I was talking rubbish when I said she was having a Boy and explained the nub theory. Still was not conviced even when I showed her examples that were identical to her photos. Must have scared her though coz she wanted another girl and booked a private scan at 16wks and I was right- He's here and all boy.


----------



## Hope41more

You will LOVE the book :) free store pick up and 20% off at the moment. Some baby record books are rubbish but this one is LUSH :) Got lovely surprise when I picked mine up- HIGHLY recommend.


----------



## pcct

Wow!! how amazing :) yeah the lady that done our scan was zoomed in loadsss! Would love a boy or girl and am so excited for baby to be here and see what we have :)


----------



## Hope41more

Stupid me posted link to bras twice instead of bras then nighties!!!!! Nightie is so much nicer in person. 
Be careful at your 20wk scan and your private scan at 20+ coz I knew he was a Boy before she told me!!!!! (so obvious) so many girls wanting to stay team yellow have found out on their 20wk scan without wanting too, boys especially can be- Opps here it is!!!!!!!!!!!!
I would have been happy with a boy or a girl- def due to LTTTC. I had severe gender disappointment with my 2nd and 3rd daughter. Think mainly due to my ex husband who only wanted a boy and made me feel awful when I never gave him one. He was soooo bad left hospital basically straight away after I gave birth with my second (could not find out gender at my 18wk scan) and booked me in for an abortion after my 18wk scan with my 3rd (was also my birthday that day!!!!!) He never got his way and main reason why we split when she was 8wks old. Oh I sure do pick them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcct

Here you are not aloud to find out or ask the sex at your 20 week scan so think they will be smart not to give clear potty shots lol - I have ordered my book and it was the last one :blush:


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls hope your all well.
Had my 32wk scan yesterday, little man weighs approx 4lb 8oz!!!!!!!!!!! Still in shock. My eldest 2 were 6lb 5oz and my youngest 7lb 7oz and I went over due by nearly 2weeks with all of them!!!!!!!!!!! What would he weigh in 10wks- Oh no!!!! Well was told he could be 8lb 8oz by 40wks if he keeps this up. Was amazing scan looked 3D when she showed me his face- my daughter and I gasped-Spit of his dad. Gutted I never asked for a photo of that angle (was not asked at desk if I wanted one when signed in so thought I could not have one) I asked sonographer at end but by then I only got an ordinary profile pic :( 
My pregnancy has changed since monday- uncomfortable and in pain :( guess its coz he's a heavy little one and he is head down and can really feel the pressure (having pain with my condition because of this). Consultant has told me to relax and take it easy but I'm so determined to stay mobile and active I'm taking it too far. Spent 7hrs shopping in metrocentre yest (kids clothes, prom shoes etc) I came home in pain and with swollen feet not to metion my bust ankle :( Not slept a wink so better start taking his advice I think.


----------



## bumski

Hey hope glad you had a good time at the scan! What a shame about the pic though, it was the same at my 32 week scan, got a great look at her face and perfect little lips but dr printed off a blurry one (bitch lol) 
Baby sounds a great size too! I'm with ya on the aches and being uncomfortable now, can't believe how every little task has turned into a chore now, had to get dd to fasten my shoes earlier as it hurt my bump trying to hold onto my foot long enough.
Shaving my legs is a full job in itself never mind anywhere else, good job I can't see that lol.
Do you have another scan in a few weeks now?

My next one is in about 2 weeks now, can't wait, as long as she lets me look this time.
I feel like I'm on proper count down now its so strange, all I can think about is baby and I just want to start getting everything in place, I.e cleaning, Hosp bag etc.
I'm hoping to start mat leave at 37-38 weeks all being well so even that's not too far away.
It's going to be so strange going into labour, I'm already looking for signs as getting bh every time I move, think she likes me being lazy! As long as she stays for another few weeks yet though.
Feel like I'm rambling now lol, will probs still be doing that on here through contractions :) x


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone!!

Hope sounds like you have a big baby on the way!! Rest up nd take it easy while you still can!! Must be so exciting now tho for you and bumski the end is in sight!! You will soon have your beautiful baby's :cloud9:

Bumski you have done well to keep working up until the end! Bet its passed time quicker! I'm so excited for you and hope! Time has flown by!!

Betty any new on when your starting??

Pcct,nimbec, tryandwish how r u?

AFM I don't like to speak to soon but no bleeding sinse Wednesday :happydance: which has been nice so iv been able to get a bit more done to prepare for our move!! I can't wait should be in new house by end of July! 
I have my next scan on June 11th and I also have first appointment with the midwife that afternoon! My Doppler arrived on Friday I have had a fiddle around found something that was 128 but prob not baby iv put it away for now and will have another go next week! I am starting to believe this may be our forever baby :cloud9: x


----------



## pcct

Happy 9 weeks g3 glad u haven't had no bleeding :dance: and wont be long until u move :) 

Bumski go u for working right to the end I sure no I won't be haha! Not long until it next scan !

Hope u are all Doing well / am on my phone and hate posting when on phone so just a short one


----------



## bumski

Happy 9 weeks g3mz! Great to see a much deserved ticker up too! I agree this is def your forever baby, I'm so glad the bleeding is stopping! Just remember though its not always bad news if you do see more, mine finally stopped at 14 weeks but slowed down a lot by 10-11 weeks. How are you feeling? You got any symptoms? X

Pcct I just can't believe your next one is 17 weeks!!! Where is it going lol? How's that lovely bump coming on now? Baby will be having a growth spurt now too so watch it grow! X

I am really excited to meet baby now, she has this horrible habit of punching me in what feels like my cervix! Ouch! Feels like I'm being stabbed by something sharp up there and makes me flinch really bad, quite embarrassing as people are like 'oh god what's up?' Can't really say lol.
One of mil friends has just used an egg donor for her 3rd ivf after molar and bfn and she is now 9 weeks pregnant and just had her scan! Absolutely over the moon for her as this was the last one they could afford. Just love positive ivf stories!
Hope your all well x


----------



## pcct

Haha I know that feeling too I had it on Friday at work It was so painful and a girl asking of I was ok I just sort of giggled thru the pain and said yeah lol 
I think since I turned 16 week my bump is like a propa bump now rather than just extra tubby it's defo all firm now and it feels good to iykwim lol it's really nice and round and defo no hiding it lol! 
Omg!!! That is amazing about it mil friend!!! Huge congrats for them all :yipee:


----------



## pcct

Ps ps ...... Picked my baby book up from my friend who collected it for me at m&s I loveeeeee it!!!!! Me and oh went thru it all and see what we can put in it I love the stamp and newspaper bit ect lol


----------



## Hope41more

Bumski- My next scan is at 36wks, if I see a good shot of baby I'm going to ask for a photo o that shot straight away!!! I know about the sudden pain and shocking people. Mind I had a bit of a scare last week, lasted a few days. Had not been able to go to toilet and took a suppository. Then for 3days had contractions and baby seemed in distress. I was booked to see consultant after scan on fri and midwife said he was not there. Showed her what I took (was given them at new year by doctor and have only took 8 since 2nd jan- only take when desperate- not gone for 4/5days and in agony!) well she went crazy!!! Told me they used to give them to try and induce labour and no wonder I had been having contractions!!! She said she would ring consultant and ask him to come see me. Then heard her screaming at someone over the phone about how bad it was I had been taking them especially at this stage of pregnancy and I could have had baby!!! Consultant came and siad I had been very responsible with the usage and with my condition he trusted me to use them wisely. Well After state I and baby was in I will be only taking one if I'm on deaths door- well until 38wks then I might abuse it and try and kick start labour ;) Oh and I wish little man was lazy!!! He moves strongly, punches and kicks the hell out of me and boy it so hurts now :( So your working till 37/38wks? how much time are you having off after baby? Have things improved with in laws?
gmz3- 9weeks already :) So glad bleeding has stopped. Bet your super excited for your move. Nice new beginnings for you. How's things with your step daughter? have you's told her yet? 
pcct- You seem to be sailing through your pregnancy like a dream :) So glad you like the book-it's soooo lush :)


----------



## pcct

Hey how is everyone doing? 
Hope- yeah my pregnant seams just too easy lol long may it continue got a strange feeling my labour is guna be a night mare as baby seams so happy and content in here lol


----------



## g3mz

How is everyone doing?? :flower:

AFM I'm trying so hard not to stress myself out but there's always something! :wacko: prob made worse coz I'm suffering really bad with hay fever and just feel yuk!!

Dh accidentally managed to tel mil that she could stay over for Xmas!! (Il be in for csection sometime around then!) I then pointed out to him that il be due!! Oh perfect she said you will need the help!! Uh no what I need is time for us to bond as a family and get into a routine!! I never had any help with my others not even from there dads!! Mil then went on to say you will be using towelling nappies won't you?? Uh no I said I always used disposable with my 2 and to be honest it's just easier for me with already having the other 2 to look after (dd still in nappies at night due to her Gdd) that's just lazy she said!! :growlmad: I held it in for 2 days then finally exploded and told dh I don't want her over when I'm due/when baby's born! I said give it a week or 2 and I don't mind her staying for a night but she wanted to stay for a week!! Iv always got on really well with her but I can see we might clash when it comes to baby which is a shame!

Then there's my step daughter! She was told the weekend, dh played it down to me but I got the full story from dd! She said he's not allowed a baby and it defiantly can't be a girl! She cried and pouted all day but didn't go home coz she expects him to pay for a trip to Disney land and Harry potter studios, between both she's expecting around 300! I hit the roof when I found out and it caused big problems!! I agreed to 1 trip but 2 is just being silly as she's already going on a 3 week Caribbean cruise with her mum and step dad!!
Dh said he will tell her this week it's only 1 he's paying for! 
Mil said from the way she was there on sat after she was told she thinks once she's had the money she won't see him again!
And he hasn't told her yet that she has to apologise to me and will have to spend time me and baby too! One step at a time!
Really looking forward to my scan Tuesday! :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Hello hope all you ladies are okay ? Trying too stay away from forums as they were kind off taking over every spare min a had not good !!! Feel so much more relaxed for doing so !!! 

My cycle will be starting in 2 weeks as I have just ovulated!!! Just wanna get started !!!! We have decided not too egg share this cycle we are doing our own cycle again !!! But if thi one fails we are egg sharing in August !!!!! X


----------



## bumski

That's great Betty!! I hope this next 2 weeks goes by quickly for you, x

Hope how are you and lo doing after your contractions? That's so scary! I hope everything's settled down, not too long to go now ;) x

G3mz has it sunk in yet? Don't let dhs dd get to you, concentrate on you and lo, that's what's important now. In all honesty I think I would have had it out with her by now, x

Pcct how are you doing? You seem to be sailing through this! Your already coming up to 20 weeks!!! :0 x

Afm I'm just dying to get to the end now! I am so uncomfortable all the time, pain in my ribs in my back, can't sleep because of restless legs, constant acid, bh whenever I walk anywhere! Apart from that I'm still loving it though lol.
I really will miss being pregnant when this is over, just can't wait to hold my baby girl for the first time! I'm so so so excited!!!! Xxx


----------



## g3mz

It's been quiet on here! Hope everyone is ok?
Been trying to keep off here for a bit as reading some of the negative stuff on the 1st tri boards was making me paranoid! But I'm feeling on top of the world now!
Today I had my scan and just like my ticker said I was measuring 10wks 2days although she still argued that I should be 9+5 but she said il get a definite date at my dating scan! Can't believe how much he/she has changed last time it just looked like a jelly bean! This time arms legs and moving!! Just amazing!!

Then I had my first midwife appointment! She was a little annoyed that I have left it until now, I told her I was 10+2 or 9+5 and she said no here il go by your lmp as transfer or not it was on a natural cycle and she said if they think I'm measuring more than they say I am it shows they don't know everything! She was a little scary to be honest :haha: anyway she gave me a load of forms to fill in but she's going on annual leave on Thursday so I have a different midwife coming to see me Friday to book me in! And get me a scan ASAP and due to my history of losing one of my boys late in pregnancy il need consultant led care.
Going to be so busy next week the children have their school sports days and we are moving next Friday! I'm soooooooooo excited things are going so well!!
Still feel like death and even breathing seems an effort! But I don't care :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pcct

Awwww g3 loving ur little pic :) glad u r doing ok


----------



## bumski

Wow g3mz look how much baby has grown!! I remember having a scan around 10 weeks and its just amazing seeing those little legs wriggling! :)
Are you going to find out what your having? X

I'm counting down the days to 37 weeks when I can finally have sex again! Can't believe we not done it in all these months, baby is being super active come midnight now, feels like she's trying to break free, got a funny feeling she's going to be lazy and make me wait to meet her though. Started looking for signs already but nothing lol x


----------



## pcct

Hey bumski :) really can't wait for u to met ur little girl :) and cant wait to see pics eeeek.. Am doing ok work is really taken it out of me tho and just can't think straight :dohh: part from that everything is going great :)


----------



## g3mz

Bumski you haven't had sex for that long??! Wow you must be super stressed! It's killed me waiting until now :haha: although I'm still terrified Incase I bleed after! Hope your little lady doesn't keep you waiting to long!! 

Pcct if I was working now I'd prob injure myself as I'm so tired and have complete baby brain! I went shopping yesterday for Father's Day presents got things from the kids to dh then got home and realised I hadn't got my own dad anything not even a card :dohh: I keep losing everything and all I want to do is sleep! Your pregnancy is still flying by!!

I will be booking a gender scan for 16 weeks! Iv found this place that records your baby's heartbeat and puts it in a teddy bear so cute!!


----------



## pcct

Lol I was the same I was so glad I was off work from 6 weeks to 16 weeks lol ... It is going in so fast!! so is urs can't believe u r past 10 weeks already! 

I had a scan on sat just gone, they do teddys like that too :) but I went for a movie themed DVD cd rom full of pics , pic frame well being report 2 printed pics of my choice our disk will be here tomorrow and hoping I can share them with u all :)


----------



## g3mz

Wow would be lovely to see it!!
I am loving being pregnant!! I thought I was bloated but midwife said as its solid and such a bump shape it may be one, she said with it being my 3rd pregnancy I may show early so I'm happy with that!
I was in asda the other day and the woman on he till said when are you due??
I was so tempted to say due for what?? Just to see the reaction on her face :haha: but I was just chuffed she knew I was pregnant and not just a bit podgy! :happydance:


----------



## pcct

Haha! I have people already thinking am due next months!!! :dohh: the 2 pics I got printed off were so cute I got a profile one and one of the arm :cloud9: the others that r on disk r face on and both feet together :) not sure what else r on disk , but our DVD we picked our own song for it to :)


----------



## bumski

That's great your baby bump is coming on already, I'm dying to see someone's face if they ask how long left and I ask what they are talking about lol.
Yup, no sex.......at first it was because of the bleeding but then some idiot who works with dh told him a bad experience he had after sex when his missus was pregnant so that completely put dh off! It's going to be strange to say the least lol. X

Pcct your are almost half way there! It's so strange, I bet your bump is coming on nicely now! I still need to take some, baby will be here before I do. We went out on sat night so I took a couple with dd and dh then but no bare bump pics yet.
I know what you mean about work, I'm so so fed up now! Still waiting for my maternity allowance to come through, hope its gone ok. I think I will try and finish next fri, all being well ;) x


----------



## pcct

I think when u hear horror story's about sex and preganncy it really is enough to put u off for a while!! 

Yeah bump is grown everyday!! Ever since I hit 16 weeks :shock: u wil
Have to share a bump pic with us :D 

I will be leaving work at 29 weeks no way will I stay on any more!!


----------



## bumski

I don't blame you! The sooner the better to finish work I say ;) gives you time to really enjoy your pregnancy too, and lets be honest, we have waited long enough ;)
As soon as I take a pic I promise I will post. X


----------



## pcct

Yeah exactly! My work just don't care and making me do tough jobs!! When I have said already am struggling :( so am not going in tomorrow each time I finish work my back is killing and find it hard to walk and get of sofa at home and my feet hurt so bad too so taken a rest day , they won't be happy but am putting my self first Pfft ... Can't wait for ur n
Bump pic :)


----------



## bumski

How's everyone doing? It's gone very quiet on here. I just keep hoping for some kind of signs that labour is getting nearer, don't want her to come out yet but the excitement is getting to much lol.
Started my maternity today, I'm loving it already, keep going for walks with dh hoping to get baby to drop now. Got another scan tomorrow to check on her size, not really sure why tbh but I have app with dr afterwards, probably the last time I will see her before she arrives x


----------



## bumski

Well iv had my scan today and still got polyhydramnios! So they have decided to book my induction for my EDD!!! Hopefully they will just break my waters but we shall see. I am getting a sweep done next thurs by mw, dr said if I was 37 weeks today she would have done it there and then! Bit gutted but its maybe still a bit early.
Baby is now weighing in at 6lb13oz!!! She stuck her tongue out and kept trying to put her fists in her mouth! (So cute)
I have been given the go ahead from dr to start trying to get things moving do iv been and got my raspberry leaf tea capsules and clary sage oil. We shall see if they work or not.
Oh yeah, apparently baby has a full head of hair too :) iv suffered with TERRIBLE acid/heartburn for months now.
So the end is in sight now, I still just can't believe I get to meet this little baby soon......like really!!!.........just can't picture her lol x


----------



## pcct

Omg how exciting!!!!! ur little girl sounds sooooo cute anspd won't be long until we all meet her!!! Am so excited eeek!! Actually love ur update


----------



## bumski

I know it feels dead wierd planning for the end now, iv got to say it has absolutely flown!!! How are you and lo doing? X


----------



## pcct

It really has flown so glad u can see the end now and soon have ur little baby in your arms :) 

Doing in thanks getting lots of kicks now I love it !! And mrs u ain't getting away without sending us ur bump pic hehe


----------



## bumski

I know lol, I really have no excuse now I'm on mat leave, I will get on it tomorrow I promise, best do it before baby is here lol. 
That's brill your feeling loads of kicks! Sounds like you have a nice happy baby then :) it really is an amazing feeling isn't it x


----------



## pcct

Yes no excuses lol 10 weeks till my leave!! Can't wait- yeah the kicks r amazing some times they catch me off guard tho lol


----------



## g3mz

Hello :flower:

Wow bumski your so close now!! So exciting!!:happydance: you all ready for her arrival??

Pcct be amazing now you can feel baby kicking :cloud9: I so can't wait for that!!

How's everyone else??

Haven't had much time to come on here crazy busy with moving house :happydance: and finding it sooooooo tiring and I'm not doing that much! Just packing and ordering people around :haha:
I'm soooo close to 12 weeks and was so excited until silly midwife (not going to be my usual thank god!) came to do my booking in and was so negative about everything!! Like so you have 2 children with disabilities are you sure you want another?? We been flipping trying for 4 years yes I am sure!! And then basically really stressing they will be looking more closely for abnormalities with this one and saying she hopes they can get me passed 32 weeks (coz of my early labour with ds) she had nothing nice to say at all well about baby she I'd manage to say she liked my house!
Anyway waiting for scan appointment in the post any day now!
And I won't let her get me down! Sickness stopped on Monday so I'm happy with that :thumbup:


----------



## bumski

OMG the heartless cow! Why do drs and mws feel they can just blurt this stuff out. Your kids and new baby are extremely lucky to have such a loving mum like you and vice versa, your kids sound great, why wouldn't you want more of them? :)
Can't believe your nearly in 2nd tri! Will be lovely to see your next scan. How early was your little boy born then? X

I'm nearly ready, I'm one of those that always likes to keep things until last minute for some reason lol, got to sort out what to cover her in when she's in her Moses basket, a stand for it and still have to pack my Hosp bag but I can just throw that stuff in if needed. X


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls!!!
Bumski- Being induced on EDD if baby has not already made an appearance. I am jealous!!! hope my consultant agrees to the same when I see him next week after my scan (fri 28th). Your baby is a really good size. I want my little one to be nice and healthy but not TOO BIG!!! I like babys small and cute when born nice 6lb-7lb would be good for me but after my 32wk scan saying he was already 4lb 8oz I might be dreaming!!! 
gmz3- Midwife sounds awful!!! Why do they think they can just say what they are thinking. Your pregnant and she is asking are you sure you want the baby? Its like my Oh he keeps saying can we not just wait for grandkids? HELLO I'm 8+ months pregnant what do you want me to do with him? Coz they can't 'see' them they don't exist. Plus going on about your childrens disabilities- obviously if you have a choice you want a healthy baby and her going on the way she is is only going to make you worry and be anxious- not healthy for you or the baby- dumb woman!!! Glad MS has stopped mine did and migraines at about 13wks. 
pcct- Your pregnancy is still flying by. It's like bumping into other people who have kids your age you get a shock they have gotton older!!! If you get me. Sounds like work is still not getting the big hint- hope things improve.
Well from 13wks till 34wk I was just enjoying being pregnant and showing off my bump. Now I'm struggling- hate not being able to run up the stairs and being the one trailing behind when walking- I'm used to being the one further ahead. My mam usually tells me off saying she can't keep up she has little legs (she's only 5ft) now I know how she feels!!! Plus my bad ankle is not helping- consultant believes I have bust all my ligaments too like I thought so may need an MRI. With heat and pregnancy my feet/ankles can swell but that one soooo bad. I'm used to being so independent and doing EVERYTHING round house and running round after everyone etc still doing it but boy do I feel sorry for myself. Feeling uncared for and unloved :( Things still up and down with Oh it has me fed up and I'm sick of the rollercoaster. He is fine about it one min then hissy fitting the next. Not sure whether to see how he reacts when baby is here or bail now. 
Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## bumski

I made oh go to a couple of antenatal classes the other week because although he 'is' looking forward to baby coming he didn't really seem to understand my decisions about some stuff I.e breast feeding. He seemed quite bored but iv noticed he took a lot in and believed stuff hearing it from someone else.
Suppose it's quite different as its dhs first kid but since mw told him how much babies thrive by talking to bump etc he has started doing it more without feeling daft.
He also told his Aunty that bf is the most natural thing in the world (all his family are formula all the way) bf is strange round here, I'm originally from Cumbria and all my family are bf babies, I don't personally know anyone round here (stoke) who has bf so I get a lot of funny looks when I tell people.
I think once your little boy is here it will be a big wake up call for your oh, if not at least you know you stuck it out and gave him every chance to come round.
I hope drs agree a date with you for Los arrival so you can focus on the end, it's really helped me as I'm just in so much pain all the time. I hope this last stretch goes in quickly for you, will you be trying the rlt or anything? Don't know how much I believe this stuff helps but iv got to try lol x


----------



## Hope41more

Hi bumski- its pretty much mixed between breast feeding and bottle feeding here. Wish it was Oh's first! He might not be being such an arse if it was- been there done that, HATE you for MAKING ME do it again- sick of him saying I'VE RUINED HIS LIFE!!! Then when I have had enough of his constant negativity or nasty comments and tell him its over he rings saying he's sorry!!! Problem is the circle starts ALL OVER AGAIN!!! Plus think he hates me for not wanting to see his daughter- well she drinks, takes drugs, dresses and acts like a whore and her boyfriend is basically a black raper who is covered in tattoos and has a major attitude!!! Oh and things have got so bad with her not going to school LEA had big meeting with head etc last week as she NEVER goesl!!! Her alcoholic mother is seriously pissing me off too- since she knows I'm pregnant she is never off phone to Oh :( Sorry rant over. Have avoided posting past few weeks as did not want to off load on you all!!!!!! 
I'm getting down with all that and the fact I'm struggling to do the house work, get around etc at pace I usually do- get out of breath easy and get lots of pain low down and in my back.


----------



## bumski

Hope, don't worry about ranting, that's what we are here for. You can let it all out without offending or upsetting any of us. All he is doing is making u ultimately stronger in whatever you decide. At least lo has you and your girls, he will be spoilt rotten!! X

Well iv had a really sad day, my mum and dad had to have their lovely dog put to sleep, she was 15. Picked her up as a puppy and my mum spotted my first tattoo! It didn't go down well lol. I went with them to the vets and it was absolutely heartbreaking but she is now at peace, just feel so sad and deflated, I'm such a dog lover! My two are being spoilt rotten, they better not get used to it lol.
Hope baby will cheer my mum up as I'm sure she will, love and kisses to you Tilly!! Xxx


----------



## g3mz

Hope unload on us all you want! It helps to let it all out no good to keep things bottled up! I agree with bumski hopefully when baby arrives it will be a wake up call for oh only time will tell but I do hope it works out for you!!

Bumski I'm hoping to Breast feed at least for a few months anyway I managed 3 months with ds but was so tired and was draining me but I'm glad I gave it a good go, dd had chicken pox and he didn't get it and health visitor said it was probably as he was being breast fed! 
With my boys I went in to labour at 31+3 that's when they discovered 1 had died they managed to stop labour but I was then on strict hospital bed rest with hourly monitoring until they decided to deliver by csection at 32+5, this time I will need to have another csection date will be booked when I see consultant she said it will be sometime between Xmas and new year!

Still busy moving! Never been so tired :sleep:


----------



## g3mz

Aww bumski really do feel for you! :hugs: Dogs are part of the family can imagine how upsetting it must be! 
I love our 2 and as much as they drive me crazy sometimes I wouldn't be without them! I have some friends iv fallen out with in the past coz they get dogs when they are puppies then sell them a few months later, next thing they have another one! I could never do that I love my babies! Dogs are for life x


----------



## Hope41more

Ah Bumski I'm sorry sorry- big hugs <3 xxx <3. Must be so hard for you. Glad your mam does not have to wait long for lo to come and she has something nice to look forward too.
I got a kitten abbout 5years ago to try and help my broodiness, he was the baby I could not have. He became ill (being sick and swaying) when he was nearly 2year old and I knew there was something wrong instantly- took him to vets that night and they thought I was a crazy cat woman!!! They did tests on the fri came back fine, took him again on the sat (thought I was even crazier!) then when I took him on the sun they felt awful as they re did tests and his kidneys were severely failing- they think he was poisoned. He had to be put down on my daughters birthday :( I can honestly say losing him was as bad as losing my dad. I said never again would I have a cat/dog but Oh pushed me- I now have 2cats I pander too like kids. Everyone keeps asking if I have gone off them yet (coz I'm pregnant!) and think I should get rid of them when baby comes!!! Have you's had anyone ask that???
gmz3- You were pregnant with twins before so there are more chances of early labour and complications. Must have been hard losing your sons twin. Just keep positive no matter what the daft midwife says though- new pregnancy- new beginnings!!! How's things with oh daughter???


----------



## g3mz

How is everyone doing? :flower:

Nothing new with oh daughter ATM hope but it turns out he didn't really tell her a lot it was more like Gemma's pregnant now let's not get upset or talk about it! Which has backfired on him really as he now has to have another chat with her as he thinks she's taken the if I don't have to be part of it it isn't really happening attitude! It would have been so much easier if he had taken the time to get everything out in the open with her! I knew that she would presume she will just continue to see him on Saturdays and nothing would change for her!
She doesn't even know when baby is due! Or that she's going to have to apologise to me or that me and the baby will be joining them on Saturdays! So by the time he tells her that he will have payed for her school trip and she's more likely to go crazy!
So we are finally all moved in our new home :happydance: 5 days have been so tiring but it doesn't stop now we still have to unpack! But I love it here! Had my scan appointment it's for Thursday :happydance: looking forward to seeing how much baby has grown!! 

Hope everyone is ok? X


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies sorry havnt posted in a while :0 I have been reading just not posted :blush: glad u r all doing so well... G3 look at u ur preg is going in quick :) not long till ur scan eeeek

How is everyone else doing? 

I have my 20 week scan on tue :) 
And we got offered a new house on wed I love it!!! And we're in the middle of packing ( have been since we got the offer) as we knew we would be taken it, great area and fantastic house , at the min we r in a very small 1 bedroo. And now moving to a 2 bedroom house front and back door eeeek so can't wait to finally have a little room for our baby before he/she is even born :dance:


----------



## bumski

Yay g3mz I can't believe your almost 12 weeks!! What a lovely stage to be at! Hopefully unpacking will be stress free for you, just think, not long and you can just relax in your new home and enjoy that growing bump :) any signs of it yet? X

Thanks hope, yeah it was a really sad day but just glad my mum is coping ok, she's all excited for baby's arrival now and with me being on mat leave I can keep her occupied. How's little man treating you? Do you have any signs yet? Your getting sooooo close :) x

Hey pcct, I get like that sometimes, guilty of reading posts and not getting round to writing lol. Wow your 20 week scan! It absolutely flies by from that, only seems like last week since I had mine. Baby will look so big now :)
That's great news you have a new house, when will you be moving? X

Iv now got my sweep on tues so only 3 more days!!! :0
If it works I will have baby by this time next week! I think if it doesn't though then she's just not quite ready yet so I'm happy to let her cook a little longer. Want to try and avoid induction though as it means being in Hosp ALL the way through labour, I'd rather be at home for as long as poss but I'm a bit worried that my waters will go at home as it can be quite dangerous of baby's heads not fully engaged. Getting a little nervous now but still majorly excited for it to start x


----------



## pcct

Yeah it's going I'm so fast... Am in love with our new home just finding it really hard packing :( then again for all the unpacking and I get so out of breath just doing the little things lol but will get there :) 
We will be moving some point this week eeek


----------



## g3mz

That's fab news on the new home pcct! Packing is such a pain isn't it! But it will all be worth it!!

Hope the sweep works for you bumski and it doesn't come to being induced! But either way you will soon meet your little girl so exciting!!

I can't believe I'm 12 weeks 2moro! It was dragging but now all of a sudden the last 2 weeks have flown by! Prob coz of all the packing and moving! Bought a baby grow earlier and a bib! I havnt bought anything up until now and it still felt really strange! That's all il be buying until my gender scan it was dh that wanted to buy it more than me! But its so nice to see him get excited! Every night he says get the Doppler out let's have a listen! As for my bump well I look more than 12 weeks lol I asked the midwife if she thought it was just bloating but she seemed to think it was a bump! I was huge on my last pregnancy and my muscles aren't what they used to be! Will post a pic when Internet is on in the new house for now I'm stuck with my phone or 3G on the ipad but its mega slow here! x


----------



## g3mz

That's fab news on the new home pcct! Packing is such a pain isn't it! But it will all be worth it!!

Hope the sweep works for you bumski and it doesn't come to being induced! But either way you will soon meet your little girl so exciting!!

I can't believe I'm 12 weeks 2moro! It was dragging but now all of a sudden the last 2 weeks have flown by! Prob coz of all the packing and moving! Bought a baby grow earlier and a bib! I havnt bought anything up until now and it still felt really strange! That's all il be buying until my gender scan it was dh that wanted to buy it more than me! But its so nice to see him get excited! Every night he says get the Doppler out let's have a listen! As for my bump well I look more than 12 weeks lol I asked the midwife if she thought it was just bloating but she seemed to think it was a bump! I was huge on my last pregnancy and my muscles aren't what they used to be! Will post a pic when Internet is on in the new house for now I'm stuck with my phone or 3G on the ipad but its mega slow here! x


----------



## pcct

Thanks Hun yeah it's hard going isnt it :( am so excited to be moving tho eeeek am really big too Hun and have been early on to :0


----------



## bumski

How sweet g3mz that dh likes to listen to baby's hb :)
I got a bit obsessed with mine until I could feel movements x

Well I ended up at MA at 1am sun morn due to reduced movement, baby has got very quiet during the day the last couple of weeks but wakes up between 11-12pm like clockwork, I only felt a couple of little pokes so had to go be monitored. As soon as I got there and before they even strapped me up baby went mental lol! 
Just like her daddy winding me up lol. As iv now been twice I had to have a scan this morn, just routine so got a last little peek at her, she has chubby cheeks :)

Countdown to my sweep now, trying not to pin too much on it but can't help thinking that this time tomorrow it could be the start!!! OMG!!! X


----------



## pcct

Eekk bumski I so can't believe how close u r!! glad baby picked up movement and all is ok :) will soon be seeing pics of ur baby :)


----------



## g3mz

How is everyone?

Have you started moving yet pcct? x

Any signs of labour yet Bumski? x


----------



## pcct

Hey hun am doing ok had my 20 week scan yesterday all is great :)

Not moved yet as we r just waiting on the new kitchen going in shouldt b too long tho :) what about u?


----------



## g3mz

We are all moved in now :) and nearly finished unpacking! Nice to relax a little!
Got mil coming over for food 2night glad to have something to keep my mind occupied iv got a scan 2moro nerves kicking in already! :wacko:


----------



## pcct

Glad u r all settled in and not much left to do :)

Woo hoo for scan tomoz!! It is so nerve wracking just before scans isnt it :hugs: am jn a bit of pain after that scan the wonan dug the thing in so hard at my right hip to get certain viewa of baby , i didnt say anything at the time coz she had to do what she had to do :/ but i feel really brused


----------



## bumski

yay for the scan tomorrow g3mz! you must be so excited, glad youre all moved now, time to enjoy x

pcct glad your scan went well. will have to pop over to your journal to have a look at pics!
i bet you just cant wait to get moving now x

dont think the sweep did anything, i was 1cm dilated but cervix still long she said so she did the sweep but couldnt do the stretch :(
in all honesty iv got it in my head that if it doesnt work its because babys just not ready so im going to enjoy these last two weeks of pregnancy, could be the last time ever. x


----------



## pcct

Have fun at your scan today g3 hope all goes well :) 

Dang sweep - like u say tho if it doesn't work , she may not be ready to come. Why was it u we're getting the sweep?


----------



## bumski

My fluid levels have gone up from 24cm to 37cm so it's really high now. I struggle to breathe when lying down and a few other problems due to it so dr said as baby is a good size they don't mind her coming any time, but I suppose baby is comfy and is happy where she is.
Hope you have a great day g3mz! Look forward to your update :) x


----------



## pcct

Ahhh got ya :) well I really hope she doesn't have u all waiting too long :) can't believe I have just under 20 weeks to go now eeek so exciting :)


----------



## bumski

Omg 20 weeks already!!! Dh started counting down from 20 weeks, it really does fly doesn't it? Hope it goes as quickly for you :)
Can't believe we're all on our way to having our babies :) x


----------



## pcct

I know bumski today at work I was just think the exact same think eeeeek can't believe we are on on way to havin our little babies :cloud9:

Hope - how r u getting on hun? Xx


----------



## bumski

Well I lost my plug this afternoon, read in my notes mw has said I was 1-2cm dilated! So hoping this means I'm even further on now :) 
Getting mild lower back pain and lots of bh, praying it turns into something but more than likely not lol x


----------



## pcct

Eeeek omg Hun!!! Ur so guna met ur little one very soon :D


----------



## bumski

Oh I so hope so, can't believe she will actually be here in 2 weeks max! Still look at my belly and think 'wow is there really a baby in there' lol
How you feeling hitting the half way mark? X


----------



## pcct

I know as much as am loving being pregannt I can't wait to reach the end must be so exciting!! 

Yeah am feeling great cant believe I have done 20 weeks already :shock: 

Been trying to get a bloody doctors appt as I have had some green mucus discharge , people say it may be the start of an infection so would really like it seem it before it gets worse ( if that's what it is )


----------



## bumski

Yeah I agree worth getting checked out, hope its nothing.
I'm sure you will be at the end before we know it the speed your pregnancy is going lol.
All gone quiet my end, looks like nothing will be happening tonight x


----------



## pcct

Are u trying any other inducing on labour technics ?


----------



## bumski

Well yeah lol but just the recommended ones, taking raspberry leaf tea but that's to shorten labour, clary sage oil to dilate and actually managed to Dtd twice lol, not sure ill try that again though as I'm so breathless at night it really isn't comfortable lol. Had two hot baths today in the hope it will help bring something on. And lots of walking on top, my dogs are in their element lol. Any other ideas? X


----------



## pcct

:haha: go you!! erm I only know of the recommended ones to , I wouldnt try any other hear say ones.. Do u have a gym ball? Could maybe try that?


----------



## bumski

Would you believe I got rid of the bloody thing when I did the nursery lol. It had sat in there gathering dust for so long. If nothing happens tomorrow I might get one to try for next week, I'm determined to beat the induction ;)


----------



## g3mz

Hope you managed to get a doctors appointment pcct!

Bumski and signs today??

Sorry for the late update! 
Scan was amazing!! He/she didn't stop moving was so cute! But only got to see for what felt like a minute, she spent a few mins checking the head and brain coz of dd but she said all seems ok so far! And she dated my 13 weeks yesterday! so babys growing well :) I was annoyed with her as we told her at the start we wanted a pic and she didn't do it when she had good view she waited until the last second and baby had started to turn away :growlmad: and it all felt so rushed I didn't feel I had time to take it all in! 
Anyway I then went to midwife to collect my notes and book in for my Down syndrome screening and she said consultant had agreed that if all was well with scan he will wait to see me after my 20week scan so I'm happy with that! 
Booked my gender scan its in 3 weeks!:happydance: really can't wait! We get pics, a heartbeat bear and 5minute DVD they told me to drink a fizzy drink and eat a chocolate bar 20mins before so baby's active so they can get a good look! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bumski

Yay g3mz I'm glad all went well, I'm sure they only employ arrogant people as sonographers! Iv had a few I tell ya. Bet it was lovely to see lo moving around and I'm glad everything looks well too :)
Wow 3 weeks until your gender scan, that's just such a magical moment! You must be so excited!
Nothing happening on my end :( trying not to sit around waiting for a sign but its just not happening lol


----------



## pcct

Loveeeeee your scan pic g3 :) nice and clear love it!!!


----------



## bumski

Spoke to hope and she has had an eventful few days to say the least, she has no Internet as is in Hosp but I'm sure she will update ASAP.
She gave birth to her amazing little boy this afternoon and all is well :)
I don't know any details, she said she will update us all when she can.
Absolutely thrilled to bits for her, looking forward to your update hope and hopefully a pic :) 
Congratulations Hun!!! Xx


----------



## pcct

Omg really!!! Eeeee congrats hope mummy and baby are doing well!! has she had him early?


----------



## pcct

Ahh just went back and saw her ticket 36 weeks :0 can't wait to hear her up date and a little pic :cloud9:


----------



## g3mz

Massive CONGRATULATIONS to hope!! :happydance: :happydance:
Can't wait for her update!! 
Hope they are both doing well! :flower:
Thanks for letting us know Bumski I thought she had been quiet! x


----------



## bumski

Yeah she is early bless her but said he's just perfect! A good healthy 6lb something :)
Can't wait for her update too to find out all about him. X


----------



## pcct

Me too :) can't wait to hear it all and see some gawjus pics


----------



## g3mz

How is everyone? X


----------



## pcct

Not too good here boo hoo.... Just not feeling my self... And had green mucus discharge ring up last week and was told was normal, just got off phone again today and was told I should have got swabs there and then.. But then told to make an appt with my dr tomorrow! My head is killing me too :dohh: part from that baby is doing well kicking and rolling all over :) how's r u keeping?


----------



## g3mz

Sorry to hear your having a rough time pcct! Hope you get things sorted with dr 2moro!!

I'm ok getting used to having headaches nearly every day now! I know it will all be worth it! 
Had horrible pains last night tho like someone stabbing me up my girly bits! I've had a few short stabs of the pain a few times but this time it lasted a little longer and I screamed! Was not nice! Thank god for the Doppler for reassurance! 
Hasn't stopped me today tho I've been busy making a chicken dinner for us and my parents! Everything from scratch including stuffing, was lovely but I'm now so tired :sleep:


----------



## bumski

Mmm think I will come round yours for tea tonight g3mz :)
I get those pains too! They literally stop you in your tracks, quite embarrassing too as people always ask what's up lol.
Sorry your not feeling too good pcct, I agree you should be looked at incase of infection, hope they get it sorted for you

I'm having a peed off day, went for my second sweep and baby's head was way up high out of my pelvis so she couldn't do it, too risky if waters break. Don't want to risk baby at all I'm just so fed up now and keep wondering at every ache and pain if this is it.
Plus the weather is crap so we are all stuck in feeling sorry for ourselves lol. Not long now though, I just wish I could make the most of life before baby comes but I'm dying to meet her and everything else is just plain boring lol x


----------



## g3mz

Hi ladies!

Pcct did you get your swabs done? Hope all is well x

Bumski has baby made an appearence yet?? How you feeling? x

Hope everyone else is well its gone very quiet on here! x


----------



## pcct

Hey g3 still no word on my swab results :/ I have doctors tonight so guna ask about it then - not been on much due to moving am so stressed with it all :dohh:


----------



## g3mz

I know how you feel I never want to move again! But its good we will be settled before our baby's arrive :)

Iv been having horrendous migraines! Iv had 2 this week and both have lasted around 15 hours! Yesterday's probably wasn't helped by the weather! It was so hot! And we had been out on the car shopping, we went to mothercare to start a baby plan iv gone for the silver cross 3d was a great deal on 275 with free car seat so couldn't resist! And ordering our cotbed after our gender scan next week! I searched for ages but totally fell in love with the tiny tatty teddy cotbed from woolworths online! Looks so cute! And looks really nice when its converted to a bed too! Getting exciting now! x


----------



## bumski

Oh wow g3mz your gender scan is next week, do you have any ideas what you think you might be having. I knew I was having a girl, my biggest give away was by counting bpm on the Doppler, it always stayed high.
I love the silver cross 3D pram, good choice ;)

Pcct hope you get some answers back by your drs, I don't envy you moving but like g3 says, at least all will be ready in time for baby x

Afm I'm STILL pregnant lol, and boy do I know it in this weather, iv give up on all that inducing labour naturally stuff, decided its all bollocks as its not worked ha ha.
I have to ring the Hosp at 9am on wed to see what time I go in for induction, I'm actually starting to s**t myself a bit now, as in REALLY s**t myself.
Omg can I do this? I'm so scared of something not going right but trying not to dwell on that, it doesn't help as I now know the exact day and would prefer to just go into labour by myself.
I had my show on fri and sat and still nothing came of it so it looks like I have approx 48 hours left now :0
Going to miss being pregnant but can't believe I will be meeting this little person that's been kicking me so soon x


----------



## pcct

G3 / can't wait for ur gender scan :) I have all so said I Neva Eva want to move again haha!! But guna be amazing to be settled before baby is here ., I honestly couldn't imagine doing all of this if baby was already here :shock: my headaches where so bad but ease off half way I to 2nd tri will e so horrible will this weather too :hugs: 
We went for the silver cross freeway I love silver cross range :) 

Eeek bumski it sure wont e long till u have ur baby girl in ur arms :hugs: so happy and excited for u!!! 

AFM- had my 22 week dr appt baby is grown nice and everything is fab :happydance: and my swab came back all clear too :) so I guess my green discharge is just ur normal discharge , so glad I go it checked out :) 

I can't wait to be settled before baby comes everything just feels so strange at the min with being in a hugeeee house compared to my old flat I truly am so happy to finally have the house and family I have always wished and dreamt off having! 

I can't wait to hear from hope too :D


----------



## g3mz

I think it's extra special for us all as we have had to work so hard for our pregnancys I still can't believe it sometimes I don't think I ever really thought I would get to where I am now! Even when I'm suffering with headaches or hayfever I'm so greatful to get this chance!
Glad your swabs came back clear and all is well :flower:

Bumski I'm so excited for you! :happydance: can't believe you are so close to meeting your little girl! :cloud9: 
Everyone thinks I'm having a girl, bpm are around 170 and I'm craving same kinds of things I did with dd but we will see trying not to set my mind to either sex until we know! Only 9 more sleeps! Il then be hitting the shops! Been trying to look only at unisex things up until now but I haven't found that much about 
Will be thinking of you 2moro! Wishing you all the luck in the world for a quick and easy labour!! :hugs: x


----------



## bumski

A quick Update........
I now am the proud mummy to my stunning little girl!
I had reduced movements on mon and didn't notice any on tues, I mentioned this to the mw and she said to go and get monitored, baby hardly moved on the ctg scan and there was something 'suspicious' so they decided to induce on the tues night.
I went in and had my waters broken followed by pitocin they had to stop this due to more 'suspicious' ctg. babies hb really dropped each time I had a contraction!
I was told I was 5cm and needed an emcs! As I was being wheeled to theatre I couldn't stop pushing, they kept telling me to stop as body wasn't ready but I houldnt help it. They put in a spinal and my contractions were so strong they were shouting at me to keep still whilst I was shouting the baby is coming!
As soon as I was numb they checked me and there was baby's head so the only option was forceps. After 4-5 god pushes my baby girl was born, she was not crying and was blue, she had the cord around her neck twice, around her body and around her feet!
After what felt like an eternity she gave out a scream which was the most amazing sound.
She is 6lb10 with a full head of black hair! She has taken to bf already and has done nothing but sleep all day lol. 
I'm so absolutely in love it's unreal! Look forward to reading the next birth stories :) x


----------



## pcct

Omg Hun congratulation :cry: am soooo happy for u and it family :) lovely weight of her to :cloud9: well done mummy :) can't wait to see pics :dance: xxxxx


----------



## bumski

Thanks pcct it's so strange to have her here, I couldn't quite believe they pulled a real baby out tbh and was gobsmacked when I seen her! (Lol don't know what I was expecting to come out)
She is a madam already, hates being puts down and thinks I'm her dummy lol. Gotta love it though :) x


----------



## pcct

Aww man so so cute!!! She sounds perfect :) I still can't believe am pregnant :0 I just can't believe that in a few months it will be me and I actually get to keep it haha! Hope u r keeping well


----------



## bumski

I don't think that feeling ever goes away, just keep staring at her. Would do it all again in a heartbeat! Poor dh he doesn't know what he's let himself in for now.
Dd1 is besotted too and she doesn't like to share her lol x
Won't be long until your lo arrives, so looking forward to us all having our special babies x


----------



## g3mz

Wow what a lovely surprise to see your update bumski! CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:
Sounds like you had a rough time bless you :hugs: but she's here safe and well that's the main thing :flower: how are you feeling? x

How you doing pcct? x

Still nothing from hope? 

I'm so impatient now to have ours want to go to sleep and wake up Xmas time :haha: I'm hoping to know the date for my csection when I see the consultant at the start of September all iv been told so far is sometime between the 20th and 28th its ds bday the 28th so hoping they will get me in before Xmas as I don't want to miss his bday or cause any jealousy between him nd baby because of it and it would be the best Xmas present ever!! :)


----------



## bumski

Thanks g3mz, it will be strange to find out your Los bd already, really nice for you to know though, wow what a busy time Xmas will be for you ;)
What day is your scan? X

Well we are still in Hosp, baby has had all checks done and it turns out she only had 2 vessels in her cord and 2 skin tags next to her ear (after having two scans specifically to check her cord!!) this could be linked to a kidney problem so we will be referred, not overly worried as she is weeing and pooing which is a great sign.
They have xrayed her spine as they intended and what they thought was an extra vertebrae turns out to look like a broken one that has dislodged, this is causing two more to 'kink' so we are staying in to speak to more drs tomorrow about what this means.
Poor thing has had tubes down her nose into her stomach, prodded poked and forced down while being xrayed, I could have cried! 
She is now fast asleep next to me with a content little grin on her face though.
X


----------



## g3mz

Awe bless her so young and been through so much already hope all goes well with the doctor! :hugs: x


----------



## g3mz

I keep checking in for updates from bumski and hope, hope mummy's and babies are doing well :) 

Pcct how are you settling in your new home? x


----------



## bumski

Hey all! G3mz I'm looking forward to your gender scan, how long is it now? X

Pcct going to have to pop in and have a look at your newest bump pic, bet its really coming along now x

I'm just blissfully happy with our new addition, she's still on the same body clock as when I was pregnant, up all night, and although I'm tired its not wearing thin :)
Can't wait to show you some pics, I just never get on the laptop and don't know how to upload from my phone :/
I still can't believe how lucky we are to have her, when you think back to those tiny embryos and then look at this perfect baby it's just amazing!!!
Hope everyone is well, look forward to some updates xx


----------



## pcct

I haven't been on much Hun get a real bad signal at home but our net goes in tomorrow so can up date woo hoo! 

Things r going bad to worse at work I just can't cope any more :( I have an appt Tomoz and been told am not getting it off because its not in the morning :0 and its just not good enough!! Seriously muddlin my hormones all over


----------



## g3mz

Glad your enjoying every minute bumski! :cloud9: how did it go with doc about baby's spine? My gender scan is on Thursday at 2.30 I can't wait :happydance:

Pcct doesn't sound like your work is being very fair! Sorry to hear its stressing you out! :hugs: 

Well on Saturday I seen my step daughter for the first time in over a year! dh made her apologise and all I can say is her drama lessons are paying off as we had only been in the car 2mins before she said my dd sounded like an evil witch when she laughs the tone of voice and face was enough but I let it go just this once! Iv said she's not to come to the house until after the baby's born at least! As I need to see that she can handle seeing her dad with the baby before I trust her in my home around my children! But only time will tell, I talked with mil about the baby and she just jumped in and changed the subject so I don't think she's as comfortable with it all as dh thinks! I was hoping she had changed like dh was telling me but mil was right the only thing that's changed is her height!
On a brighter note my cot was delivered today! Mixed feelings about it as I didn't want it yet but I had been looking at it online quite often then I went on the weekend they no longer sold it :cry: dh had a look on eBay and found one very similar but only 3 were in stock so he got it while it was there! x


----------



## g3mz

Hi ladies!
Just thought id let you know my gender scan was amazing!! And I'm having a little BOY!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pcct

Ohhhh congrats Hun!!! On team :blue: ur pic is amazing!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congratulations bumski on the arrival o your little one :) hope her spine is okay !! 


Congrats g3mz - on expecting a lil boy. Fantastic !!! X


----------



## g3mz

For 16 weeks I thought the pics were amazing! Il defo be booking another at around 26 weeks! Il upload another now

How are you feeling? When's your next scan? x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## g3mz

Hey Betty! How are you? x


----------



## bettybee1

g3mz said:


> Hey Betty! How are you? x

Hey hub good thanks well I am now anyway was supposed too start ivf last period but my smear came back with severe abnormal cells so had colposcopy and treatment on 3rd July my biopsy cam back last week with clear margins and there was less cells than they thought so that was good news meaning next week we can start our ivf cycle !!! Wahooo !!! Had too have 3 consultants opionions tho weather I could start now or after my follow up in jan !!! 

How are you feeling on cloud 9 I bet x


----------



## pcct

Yeah great detail!! My next scan is at 26 weeks 10th aug for our 4d one :)


----------



## bumski

Oh wow g3mz!!!!
That's amazing!! Congratulations on expecting a little boy! I bet ds will be over the moon when he's here, I must admit I thought you were going to say girl ;)
Those pics are fantastic, so clear. How is dh feeling? He must be over the moon too x

Pcct I can't wait for your next scan, it will be here so quick, I feel time is flying now x

Betty I'm so pleased you got the all clear and you can go ahead, I got worried when looking into ivf as some clinics said no to me for similar reasons, sounds like you got a good clinic there x don't forget to keep us updated on how it's going, we would all love to hear x

Time is flying and spudling is growing already, I want her to stay tiny forever lol. She's such a chilled baby and only moans when hungry. She is going to be very spoilt I think especially by dd1 who won't put her down lol x


----------



## bumski

Think iv sussed how to put a pic on, hope its worked xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pcct

Awwwwww ohhhhhhh OMG bumski ur baby girl is gawjus!! Pic was worth the wait!!


----------



## bettybee1

aww bumski shes gorgeous how perfect and all that hair :)!!!!!

-yeah am self funding through my NHS hosptial so basically the consultant who did my lletz has given the go ahead to my fertilty consultant :) just hope it workls this time and i get a sticky baby xx


----------



## g3mz

Aww bumski she is stunning! What a pretty little girl! Hope your both doing well! 

How's things with you pcct?

Have you started your cycle Betty? What protocol you doing? Bet your excited to get the ball rolling again!!

Hope everyone is well!!

Iv had an eventful week!! We went to show mil our scan DVD on Sunday and step daughter was with us, dh pointed out that baby was most definitely a boy! Lol and sd followed that by saying he has a big nose and big ears! I said to her he's only 16 weeks his body and features have plenty of time to grow yet her reply well your ears don't stop growing all your life so yeah! And the tone she said it in!!!!! Then her face when dh called baby her brother! She said he's not my brother I was so annoyed but before I had chance to speak my phone rang my dad had been involved in a motorbike accident and all I was told is he couldn't move his neck and could I bring my mother to the hospital ASAP! I was in a right state worried sick dh told sd we would have to drop her home and the pout she went in was ridiculous! I was beside myself with worry and she was upset for going home an hour or 2 early! And dh apologised to her over and over and over!!! Good news is my dads ok!! But I was so annoyed with both dh and sd!! I didn't bring it up until yesterday with him as iv been simply to tired to argue! But he defended her saying I shouldn't take it to heart! It's our son and he would be quick enough to say something if anybody else insulted him! So I told him if he can't see a problem with the things she says (calling my dd a witch the first week was enough) then he knows where the door is!! He soon made a quick turn around and said he was going to put her straight when he picked her up yesterday! But she managed to turn it on me saying its not fair she was having a row when she hasn't done anything wrong!!:growlmad: its really getting to me and I know I'm not taking things the wrong way coz mil notices it to! Sorry for the long rant!!
All is good with baby tho so that's the main thing! Everyone o know thought I was having a girl! But I didn't mind either way! My ds is over the moon and very excited to be having a brother! Melts my heart so see him happy about it as we thought he would be a challenge as he's not a fan of change! x


----------



## bettybee1

hey G3mz ! sorry about them saying silly things lil things can annoy us just as much as big ones lol 

glaD baby is okay tho :)

yep started on tuesday :) on short protocol again :) 225mlu menpour was on gonal last time hope this makes me have more mature eggs :) 
my 1st scan is on saturday at 9:20 :) xxx


----------



## g3mz

I'm excited for you!! I responded better with menopur than I did gonal f hope its the same for you!! I have everything crossed for you! x


----------



## bettybee1

did you ?? on gonalf think i was cd11 before i got any follicles above 10mm 

so really hoping this is better feel bloated already but think thats due to my period lol xxx


----------



## bumski

Wow I agree g3mz I would be annoyed at things your sd is saying, how old is she now?
I would tell dh either he puts a stop to this once and for all or you will have to and it will be better coming from him, you need to keep your stress levels down and take care of yourself.
I'm so pleased your dad is ok, that must have been so scary!
Got a scan pic if my lo at 16 weeks (3d) and she looks like a baby mouse lol, silly girl needs to grow up x

Betty I'm so pleased its finally time for you again, will check on for your update tomorrow. I hope it goes really well! Come on follies! GROW! X

Hey pcct hope your well Hun, countdown to your scan now, how exciting! X

Afm baby is doing brill! She wakes every 3 hours for a feed during the night and mostly goes straight back down so no complaints, still can't believe I can keep her lol. I look at her and still feel teary when I think back to all that ttc. Think I'm missing ttc in a way, can see me trying again if she stays this well behaved. Not sure dh will feel the same, he's shattered bless x


----------



## g3mz

How did scan go Betty? I didn't responde quickly with menopur I can remember being disappointed with my first 2 scans but in the end I had 11 follies which was good for me as my amh is low but I only got 7 on gonal f x

She's 14 bumski and what annoys me is she is a very intelligent girl all a's in school but then she can act so dumb when it suits her! She said she was only joining in coz dh said baby has a big willy well you could tell by the conversation that it was a compliment so how is then saying 2 insults joining in! She knew full well what she was saying its no secret that she doesn't want us to have a baby but now its happening she could at least try her best to accept it! No insults from her yesterday but also no conversation when dh got out of the car to talk to a friend i tried to talk to her she turned her head away and looked out the window! She also ignored mil when she was asking her if she would like food! I hoped she had changed for dh sake but I don't think she ever will.
So good to hear you and baby are doing well I can't wait to have ours now! Last few weeks have gone really fast but seems to be slowing down now I'm 17+3 today still haven't got around to changing ticker yet, 20 week scan next the thought of it scares me! But everything's been fine so far! x

How you doing pcct? x

Still no update from hope? x


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies :) 

Bumski - awww that's good every 3 hours perfect :) !!! Lol I can imagine missing ttc after doing it so long and getting a perfect baby out off your amazing journey :) !!! 

G3mz - nearly 20 week wahooo !!!! Do they do tests or anything too see if baby has same problems as your Lo s or will you only know where there growing up and developing ? 


Afm- scan yesturday was rubbish just 20 small follies on each side not doing anything yet :( !! Bah. Next scan in the morning at 10:30 !!! Hoping for them too have grown and if not hope the docter increases my dose !!! 

G3mz- did you use menpur on your 1st or second cycle xxx


----------



## g3mz

Hope scan went well Betty! I used menopur on my second cycle! Took a while for my follies to grow but when they did it was worth it. No tests that can be done for autism or gdd during pregnancy but at my 20 week scan with dd they found extra fluid on her brain which is probably the cause of hers so bit nervous about that but no matter what happens we will love our little boy!
Because of my previous pregnancys I always thought I wouldn't buy anything until last min but iv got most things already! Thought I'd have enough to get towards the end with christmas and kids birthdays! x


----------



## bettybee1

hey - awww yeah though they wouldnt be able too tell i hope theirs no extra fluid and everything is perfect for you :)

the follies today were starting to grow the biggest was 9.8 and my lining 8.6 or something so they must of been doing something :) but DR scanned me today not nurse and he wasn't impressed and upped my dose to 300 mlu which am happy about....... am sure if was the nurse who had scanned me they would of kept me on same dose but he ho !!! i reckon egg collection will be around the 8-9th of august next week if its anything like my last cycle xxx


----------



## Hope41more

Harrison Joseph Hope born 28th June 2013 weighing 6lb 7 1/2oz. My gorgeous little boy gave us all a BIG surprise arriving 4weeks early!!! Love him to the moon and back!
Baby's first photo:
https://i40.tinypic.com/111t2ep.jpg
Harrison leaving the hospital:
https://i39.tinypic.com/16p6hw.jpg
Harrison in his crib:
https://i40.tinypic.com/2iuq4uw.jpg
Baby's first bath!:
https://i42.tinypic.com/kc1lon.jpg
A picture of Harrison on his EDD:
https://i42.tinypic.com/ezob53.jpg


----------



## g3mz

So lovely to see your update hope!! Harrison is gorgeous! Congratulations! How are you? x


----------



## pcct

Ahhhh so glad to hear from hope and look and ur gawjus little boy - he is perfect :) so lush!!


----------



## bumski

Aww hope he is just too cute!!! So lovely to see pics of him. How is he doing? Is he sleeping well? X

Betty that's positive news! I hope those follies keep growing strong for you! When's your next scan? X

G3mz I really hope dhs dd comes round, my dd is nearly 14 and can be a stubborn little madam but I wouldn't let her be rude to anyone. I really hope she grows up for your sake. Wow 17 1/2 weeks!!! How's your bump coming on? X

Pcct I had a peep in at your bump pic! Wow it's coming along lovely, not long until mat leave now yay! X

Baby is now a healthy 8lb and has grown 5cm since birth. She has put on 10oz in a week, very proud of my little boobie monster x


----------



## pcct

Thanks bumski :) wasn't a very clear pic with having a dark top on :dohh: 

Wow ur baby girl is doing fab! She's gawjus plzz share more pics :D


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls here's my birth story-
On monday 24th June my mucous plug came away at around 1145pm. I was in panic as I was not even 36wks at that point, thought I was about to have a baby, could not get in touch with anyone- Oh not answering his phone or my sisters and all I kept telling myself was I could not have a baby this week as both my daughters had their proms!!! In end I rang the hospital for advice- Labour ward told me my mucous plug could regenerate itself and not to worry as I was not having any pain. Tues- my eldest had her prom, everything went without a hitch. Wed- preperations for my youngests prom- waxing, plucking, filing, spray tan etc etc. Thurs- BIG prom day- started off great- nails etc done in morning then off for make up to be done at benefit counter in debenhams. Daughter says she feels sick- make up finished and she runs to toilet to be sick!!! To cut a long story short 3hrs she is being sick in public toilets- it was just hearbreaking did not think she was ever going to make her prom :( Tablets I got from pharmacist finally stop sickness and she got on the coach with the school minus photos at her friends house etc etc but she made it and feeling loads better :) This was 7pm. Not long home- 8pm my eldest asked me to get a present out the loft for her friends 18th Went in loft bent over, picked box up and my waters broke!!! Questioned it a few times as it was drips, then trickles. We were stood in loft laughing for a good 5-10mins and Oh took a while to get off his bum and answer our cries. Then went into panic mode- babys bag packed- I think? My bag- not everything packed!!! Rang hospital and told to go in as only 36+2. 
I was put in labour room and got examined by doctor around 10pm- It was confirmed my waters had broke but I had not dilated and was not having any pain. swabs were taken to check for infection (standard procedure) I was given antibiotics. I was kept in over night- taken to maternity ward and told consultant would see me in the morning. Did not sleep well- noise of ward and had some niggly pains through night. After breakfast about 8am I was hooked up to monitor to check babys heart rate etc. His heart rate was high and monitor kept bleeping- Midwife said trace was perfect except for his high heart rate (she was not concerned) At this point I was hoping and plan was for me to have my 36wk scan to check babys growth etc (already booked for 10am) Consultant came to see me approx 945am, midwife examined me and I was 3cm dilated consultant told them to take me back to delivery and start me off. At delivery midwife decided to use my scan to check babys position was def head down- Sent to ante natal. By ths time I was late for scan 1030am- very quick scan confirmed baby head down and saw his little face and he had his hand clutched to his head. Back to delivery- drip started off slowly at around 11am. Told the dosage is doubled every hour till contractions established. Was slightly gutted I could not have my birth plan- pool labour as I know heat and water help me with pain. Plus with being on drip I'm hooked upto monitor my whole labour :( but I believe you have to be flexible with your birth plan as anything can happen. So at 12pm- dosaged doubled as no pain. 1pm- doubled again as no real pain. 2pm- dosaged doubled again- contractions start quick and fast every 2-3 mins. Midwife kept asking if I wanted some pain relief and was really trying to get me to try gas and air. Stuck to my guns- wanted no pain relief so asked for a heat pack for my back and then about 230pm one for my stomach. Pain was bad and intense. Tried the birthing ball- did not like it. Spent a lot of time bent over the bed and on the bed. While I was being quiet Oh was playing on his ipod- no use and annoying me. Going on about me getting a job etc midwife even asked if I wanted some darts!!! Midwife was in and out of room but said she would examine me at 3pm. 3pm came and she started to examine me- She said I was 7cm but then could not take her hand away as I was having a contraction and it would no go or die down!!! BOY WAS THIS POINT PAINFUL!!! I was gripping the bed in soooo much pain. She then said your now 8cm.... 9cm!!! She then took her hand away and I wanted to push. At this point Oh got a shock, jumped up and started to care- caterpillar turned to butterfly!!! Putting cold cloth on my head and then watching me give birth at the ACTIVE END something he said he would never do. Midwife said he had loads of hair and asked if I wanted to feel but I was in too much pain and wanted him out!!! His head was delivered with his right fist on his face... he was born at 316pm weighing 6lb 7 1/2oz.
After delivery placenta came away and went into shock shaking from head to foot, drip had to stay up for hour plus due to PPH with second daughter- which meant contractions carried on and injection I was given for same reason caused me to feel soooo sick- sick bucket in hand. So I could not have my skin to skin straight after- was sooo ill for hour and half could not even hold him. On positive note Oh stepped upto the mark and instantly adored him- tears in his eyes and first thing he said was 'i'm not letting you go... your for keeps' melted my heart and made me realise what heartbreak he had been through with his daughter.

Will explain why it's so late and update more later ie to be continued!!!


----------



## pcct

Wow amazing birth story u done great!! I can't wait to meet this little dude won't be long to go mine is creeping in so quick :shock: I had tears reading ur story and what dh said to u :) can't wait to hear the rest x


----------



## bumski

How is everyone getting on? 
Betty how is your cycle going?
Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Am good
Are you okay how's your little girl bumski ??? 

Currently on day 3 after EC I collected 16 eggs14 mature 13 fertlized and got phone call yesturday too say 10 are top grade and 3 are average will be phone me back today , and most likely will be transfer on Monday :) !!! Hoping to have some too freeze this time !

Am also on fragmin(blood thinner) this time :/ x


----------



## bumski

Wow Betty that's brilliant news! You have so many there! :)
I got 16 eggs for me, only 8 fertilised and only 2 to freeze! But luckily our little baby was one of those, with that many your sure to get your little angel!
So looking forward to you getting your bfp! X
I'm really good thanks, enjoying every minute, even the sleepless nights lol. Can't believe she's 1 month old, it's flying by now. X


----------



## g3mz

Hey ladies!! 

So good to read everyone's doing well!

Bumski and hope I'm so jealous I can't wait until our little one is here now!! :)

Pcct how are you Hun? 

Betty congrats on so many eggs! And good luck for transfer! Do you have any plans for the tww? 

Afm not much news been busy with the kids as we are now half way through the 6weeks holidays! And trying to avoid coming on here as I've been so positive about this pregnancy even got nearly everything now so we can concentrate on getting the kids Xmas presents then but I read on here about a woman who like me had in the past had a late loss and she just lost again at 20 weeks brought me back down to earth that these things can happen more than once and really got me down and scared me! But I'm ok now I could worry forever but it won't change anything what's ment to be is ment to be! And every time baby moves it gives me the reassurance I need :) 19weeks 4days today! And everyone keeps telling me I'm huge! Will try upload a pick later! I have my 20wk scan Friday! Nervous and excited cant wait to see our little boy again :)


----------



## pcct

Hey girls am doing great thanks we had our 26 week 3d scan on Saturday it was amazing and baby looked so cute! This is my last week at work as well :wohoo: not long till your scan too eeek 

Glad ur almost done with baby shopping g3 I still have so much to get :0 can't wait to see your bump pic too ... I just uploaded a braw bare bump yesterday on my journal :haha:


----------



## bumski

Goin to pop over to your journal and have a look at your bump pcct, do you have pics of your last scan? Bet it was brill! Yay for finishing work! You must be so excited, I'm loving being off :) x

G3mz would love to see your bump pic! Wow you almost have everything, that's great! I spent my whole pregnancy worrying about one thing or another and went to Hosp 4 times with reduced movement, it would have been a lot more if I'd gone every time I worried too, but here we are with a gorgeous baby. I kept telling myself I was worrying over nothing but couldn't help it as I just couldn't accept we were going to be lucky enough to have a baby.
Try not to read the sad threads, I had to stay away as I'd panick. X

Will upload a pic of our little beauty, she's given a couple of little smiles the last few days, I caught her first on this next pic, not the best quality x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bumski

And here's our little spuddy this morning :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks :) 

Aww bumski she's adorable !!! Lil cutie :) !

Well I had transfer today !! Am rather confuzed !! 

On my 3day report all 13 fertlized eggs were embyros graded 1 in the main and lovely cell ranges yesturday they were all perfect any how today she said she transferred 2 perfect early blasts ! But didn't give them a grade and said she will phone me tmro too see how many can freeze does this sound bad ?

I wanna know why she didn't grade them :/ I feel really deflated :| 


G3mz - your pregnancy is flying by neatly halfway there omg lol xxz


----------



## bumski

Hey Betty congratulations on being pupo with twins!!! :)
Try not to worry about the grading, my clinic also told me they don't grade them when I went in for transfer (after they had already told me the grade before freezing :/ )
I asked her to just give me an idea and she looked at them on screen and made a guess at their grade there and then, so maybe it's not that unusual. Keep in mind you will have the two best looking ones at that point put back in.
They can only freeze really good ones too so that's why they push them that extra mile, so they know they will survive, so any you get to freeze will also be great quality.

Have they called you yet to let you know?
This is so exciting! Please keep us up to date on how your tww is going :)
I'm keeping everything crossed for you Hun, when will you be testing? X


----------



## bettybee1

Hey bumski thanks for the info !! 

I'll be testing from Friday !!! 4dp5dt !!! 

They phoned me this morning too say they couldn't freeze any coz they wasny top quality !! The 2 best ones got put back in me she said that that had dvloped very well tho and that it was positive they were still growing fine so am happy with that I know they only freeze the best ones too make sure they survive !! 

Am going mad already !! I have felt no cramping or Anythng blahh lol x


----------



## g3mz

Il go take a peek at ur journel now pcct bet your glad its your last week in work! 

Bumski your daughter is beautiful!! :) 

Congrats on being pupo Betty!! Hope time doesn't drag to much for you! Such an exciting time!!! I have everything crossed for you!! 

This pic of my bump was taken on Sunday so was 19weeks 3 days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pcct

Awwwww bumski your baby girl is just far to cute!!! :) she is simply Beauitful...

G3 yeah am so glad this is my last week :wohoo: is it wrong for me to Saynthat am actually feeling fantastic within my self :haha:

Your bump is fantastic g3 I loveeeeeeeee it!! :dance:


----------



## bumski

Wow g3mz what a bump you have! Don't forget to post a pic of baby after your scan, I hope you have a great time! X

Pcct not long until you finish work now, do you have anything planned to pass the time? X

Betty how's it going? Have you fought off the temptation to test yet? So looking forward to your bfp :) x

Had the hv round today and baby is now a massive 9lb15oz!
Still got little things that need to keep an eye on tho, she may have a small hernia as her belly button protrudes a lot and her legs look misaligned!
Poor love, she already has 3 Hosp appointments booked for her spine, kidneys and skin tags on her face :(
She's still so perfect though, just don't want her to have to go through anything that may hurt or cause her distress x


----------



## pcct

Aw sorry to hear about your baby girl :hugs: :hugs: seeing them so young going thru what they have to u just wish u was feeling the pain ... I hope everything goes ok

Not much planned we have oh 2 kids still 2 weeks left so have lots of fun activitys all planned , then when they go home I will write I list of all the baby stuff I still need and hopefully get all the house finished before baby comes :)


----------



## g3mz

Hey ladies! 

Betty have you tested?? I have everything crossed for you!! 

Good to hear baby is growing well bumski! They don't stay small for long! And bless her with all her appointments such a lot for such a little baby to have to go through! She's so beautiful! 

How are you pcct?

Wonder how hope and her little one are doing?

I had my scan today! And I must say I have never been so scared I was crying as she was scanning me! He was being really stubborn and wouldn't. Move for her to get all the measurements so we had to go for a walk and go back! I must say the woman scanning me was lovely very patient and explained everything she was looking at! All was good with baby but my placenta is low lying covering the exit! Lol so placenta previa she told me to go see the midwife straight after the scan so she could explain it to me, I went there and all the midwife said was oh right well hope it grows upwards a bit with your uterus and we will scan again at 32 weeks to check I felt really fobbed off as if she didn't have time for me!! :growlmad: I have the consultant in 2 weeks so hoping he explains more as I made the mistake of googleing it! But the scan woman seen I'm in a lot of pain with my hips nd back its making me walk funny! So she suggest I book in with my midwife but I prob won't get an appointment before I see the consultant anyway! Was lovely to see our little boy again! And the scan woman gave us 7 pictures and told us to put them in my bag and go pay for just one at the desk! Saved myself a bit! It's £3 a photo! :) x


----------



## pcct

Aww that's fantastic Hun can't wait to see your pics :)

Am not really having the best of days tbh :cry: I just feel like this should be my happy time yet all I seam to do is sit and cry and COMPLETLY break my heart, we have oh kids for couple,weeks and tbh it's just been a night mare from the start with the oldest one then the younger one just ignoring me and doesn't help as oh won't tell them off... It's a hard situation to try explain but am just so stressed with it all and get my self worse thinking am harming the baby with all my crying and stress!! Plus I already epwasmt expecting much but I finish work today for mat leave and didn't get anything from work almost 4 years I have been there .. Every single person that leaves for mat get cards and gifts from everyone , I have always contributed towards everyone that went off to have a baby, girl only left couple months before me got all her leaving gifts for baby ect so yeah it does up set a little :( then on top off all that since the start of this week I must feel my relationship is crumbling :( I just wanted this to be a happy pregnancy one I would never forget :(


----------



## g3mz

Aww big hugs Hun! :hugs: I know how hard it can be when step children ignore you and you don't feel like oh is backing you up! I still struggle with it every week! But don't worry your relationship won't crumble it's just strained while you have this stressful time! Try and talk to oh about your feelings don't bottle it up and always remember its your home they are visiting and if they are being out of order and he won't tell them make sure you do! It can't make things any worse if they are ignoring you but it might make you feel a little better!! So many times iv bottled it up and even considered ending my marriage rather than have another argument but we have no problems all week it's only ever the day we have sd but he's as much to blame as her coz like your oh he lets her get away with it and that's just as upsetting if not more! And I can see why it's upset you not getting anything from work! And all this mixed with the hormones your bound to need a good cry!! But 2moro is a new day and I hope your feeling better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Thanks g3 I just knew I could talk to you about it as u are in similar boat... It's so hard but i have said to oh I get angry inside after having to keep telling them, but all I get from him is there kids!! Them the oldest one screams and shouts at me today!! :shock: 2 weeks left and they go home! Are you finding it even harder while being preg too? Plus our house isn't even finished yet so that adds a bit of stress to it all too grr


----------



## g3mz

It's defo harder when ur pregnant I feel so protective over our baby! And it messes with your emotions more! There kids! I get that one to!! But he expects my 2 to show respect as all children should do so why should they be any different! That's what causes the most arguments here we are firm but fair with my 2 and they are lovely kids don't get me wrong they get their moments but just usual tantrums they are never intentionally rude or sarcastic to anyone and if they were we would put them straight! It's like one rules for ours and another for her as he's scared she will stop seeing him! So he would rather let her get away with murder!! Iv warned him as my 2 get older and notice the difference in the way they are treated it will be him that's sorry! 
Have they always been like this towards you? How old are they? x


----------



## g3mz

I can only upload one pic at a time :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## g3mz

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## pcct

Eeek your scan pics are brilliant very clear :) So cuteeeee

The girls are 9 and 10 and no haven't always been like this but we dont see them much so isn't like,they r regular visitors which does make it harder , last time we had them was 2 years ago and I lost all the bond I had before with them, and I just can't seam to get that back :/ which I no is guna be so much harder when baby is here.... There mum isn't very mannered and has 5 kids of her own so with the girls being older they r left to do there own thing ect or feeling left out . Now it's just a crazy situation I can't see getting any better


----------



## g3mz

Sd was same age when she started coming over and I think it was her mothers fault as she fuelled the jealousy she had towards me nd my 2 instead of putting her straight! And unfortunately I think it's so much harder with girls, I wouldn't say I'm close to dh's boys but we get on and the once or twice they have stepped out of line they have been told and listened (dh doesn't have a problem with putting them straight just sd which really windes me up to!) I can see why they are probably acting up as your pregnant and they haven't seen you for 2 years but you really do need oh to help you nip this behavior in the bud now at the start or it will just get worse! After 3 years of hell I stopped seeing sd all together! But that ment not getting to spend my weekend with dh now recently I have started going with them on a Saturday as dh assured me she had changed but sadly its not the case and I'm not sure she will ever come to our house again as her jealousy towards myself, the kids and of course the baby is still so strong she couldn't be trusted around any of us alone so I'd be a bag of nerves! So we visit mil every Saturday as she lives an hour away so its a chance for us all to see her and we can see what she's doing at all times! 
I used to ask myself what am I doing for her to hate me so much? But dh's other dd and me get on great! She's 18 now but was only 12 when we first met and never had a problem and she loves my 2 she was never jealous at all very much a daddy's girl but she was willing to share him! So when I had such a different reaction from the younger d it was horrible :( its not just me nd kids she's funny with tho she don't like her cousins and they say she don't have many friends at school has such an attitude problem, she's just like her mother! I really hope things get better for you! It's so emotionally draining! And you need to relax and save your energy for your little one growing inside you


----------



## pcct

Gosh Hun so u have had a tough time with it all really :( I think it's something that ao t guna get better , but saying that the oldest one made us lovely cards saying congrats on baby boy and one baby girl coz we don't no what we r having and she has showed lots of interests in the baby too asking lots of questions , I dont think the baby will be an issue for them , I just think they r getting older now and more wise to things.... It must be so hard for u having the 2 other kids then the baby while she is behaving the way she is... I think my hormones and taken over slightly as well and just making me so stressed even more!! 

I have had a chat with oh tonight about it as he saying our baby will be brought up exactly the same as them , I said no way! They diff is there mother is a lot diff from me so they will be brought up diff and once I stressed that to oh he understood... Of course he womt treat them diff which i complelty understand i told him he needs to be careful what he says to me or ill get stressed again lol.....He came up stairs to see me and I just burst out crying like a big baby saying I need a cuddle lol


----------



## g3mz

How is everyone? It's been quiet on here x


----------



## bettybee1

HEY HUN! how you getting on scan photos are cute ;)

my 2nd cycle failed my period came 6 days early like last time so figured it has too be something too do with the drugs then when i researched it more its propbley too do with estrogen levels 


as when your stimming the levels get so high that in the 2 week wait you shoyuld really be supplemented with estrogen patches + pogestorne i only had progestrone my levels were never checked throughout the whole cycle 

if estrogen levels drop so low becoz you have stooped stimming etc. a baby simply cant implant as body thikns period is on its way and if you do get preg and levels are ,low its likely too end in mc .

if your on low dose of stims people dont generally neeed estrogen as levels shouldnt off got that high nut simce i was on 300 i should of been on it !! b ahhhhh !!!!

* ill be starting my egg sharing round on my next period in september :) there goign too give me estrogen patches wahooo!!!!! lets hope this is the answer after all my embryos and linung were so perfect


----------



## g3mz

Oh Hun so sorry to hear your cycle failed but its good to hear you have done your research and are looking forward!
My first clinic only gave progesterone and that ended in mc and my levels were never checked either!
My second clinic gave estrogen tablets but sadly it failed but I felt better for knowing I'd done that little bit extra to try! 
And I had only progesterone this time but it was fet on a natural cycle 
We still have 3 vials of sperm frozen so won't rule out doing it again as long as things continue to run smoothly and the position of my placenta doesn't cause any problems later on I'm trying to remain positive! I have the consultant on the 2nd so as long as he's happy I will be too! x


----------



## Tryandwish

Quick hello to see how everyone is doing. Just quickly read the last few pages and your signatures to see where you're all up to.

betty - Sorry your second cycle failed but it's great that you are researching and already got a new plan for your next cycle. :hugs:

g3mz - Wow. You're past halfway :happydance: So happy for you.

pcct - You're getting close now. You sound emotionally shattered but the hormones will start settling again when your LO is here :D

bumski - Your little boobie monster is a cutie and great weight gain :D How do you find breast feeding?

Hope - Harrison is gorgeous and your so lucky with his sleep pattern.

AFM - Just aint enough hours in the day! Rarely have time for anything online these days. Korbin is doing amazing. He is almost 4 months old and in clothes for 6-9 mnth and 9-12mnth already! He will be weighed tomorrow when he has his 3rd lot of jabs but when weighed at 12 wks (5 wks ago!) he was already 14lb 15oz! I wouldn't call him a demanding baby as he can often entertain himself for 20 mins or so with toys but with him being breast fed, we can't share feeds and our new van needs so much work done to it! Had to replace a large section of floor in it and with Korbin to look after and all the animals to look after its just a long slow process to get new van ready to move into! Is there any talking of a meet sometime? Don't want to miss it (but not got time to read through the months of pages I've missed) and would love to meet you all some day soon :D

:hugs2:


----------



## Tryandwish

Here's my little bubbalooga at 14 and half weeks.
 



Attached Files:







23rd14w4d#8 BnB.jpg
File size: 152.6 KB
Views: 2









23rd14w4d#26 BnB.jpg
File size: 117.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pcct

Hey Hun lovely pics your baby boy is so cute!!! glad to hear ur are doing well :hugs: 

I actually can't believe it my self how far I am now :argh: we had our growth scan last week everything is looking great and our next scan is at 34 weeks and we will get our date when I go in to be induced! :shock: can't believe how quick it's gone in! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Tryandwish

How is everyone? 

:hugs2:


----------



## bettybee1

Hello trying :) how is your lil one ? :) 

Am on my 8 day off stims for cycle 3 !! Hoping am 3rd time lucky :) feeling v positive :) !! X


----------



## bumski

Oh wow tryandwish, korbin is absolutely gorgeous! Can't believe he is that big already, it goes far too quick doesn't it?
I'm still exclusively bf and I love it. Baby loves her boobies too and it's just so easy. X

Betty that's great news your on a new cycle, I hope with everything it works this time round! Lots of luck to you x

Pcct not long to go now! I can't wait to see what your having, I bet your so excited now x

G3mz how are you doing Hun? Hope pregnancy is treating you well, how long to go now? X

Hope, how you doing? I hope Harrison is being good for you x

I'm absolutely loving every minute of having a baby, she's amazing and really completes our family. (Maybe room for 1 more but we will see lol) she's now 13lb07 and coming on great. We have had lots of tests etc because of her little problems. Her kidneys were checked and are perfect, she is due to have a heart scan but drs think this will be fine too. Dr has found another hemivertabrae at the bottom of her spine. (Where her vertebrae haven't grown fully) she has to have a general anaesthetic and MRI scan at 6 months (gutted!) and probably these dodgy vertebrae removed at 3 yrs old! Otherwise she may get quite crooked :(
She's perfect at the mo and fortunately this doesn't affect her one little bit. She also needs her skin tags removed but this is not a priority right now.
I really cannot explain how happy this little girl has made me, she's just adorable and full of smiles xx


----------



## bumski

Our little munchkin
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pcct

:hi: ladies glad to hear u all doing well, bumski your little girl sounds so perfect :) 

AFM : we had our final scan on Tuesday and everything is great!! Baby's still head down and am booked in to have my sweep at 38 weeks and booked in for my induction on my due date :wohoo: the 14th November :) will be be good if the sweep sets me off tho! 

Bump is really big now and am loving every min being pregnant but can not wait to meet me little one!!! Xx


----------



## pcct

Ohhh bumski I love your pic.... <3 full of smiles truly beautiful


----------



## g3mz

Awww what beautiful babies you have ladies!! And so lovely to hear from you!

Pcct glad everything's going well and you have your date! The countdown is on!!

Betty I hope this is your cycle! I have everything crossed! Keep us updated!! 

AFM things have been really good so far, at my 20 week scan placenta was low lying but they not concerned as I'm having a csection anyway, they booked me in for regular growth scans due to my history.
Midwife last week was a bit concerned that my fundal height is 3 weeks over but I'm seeing her again Monday and she will decide then if she wants my scan brought forward a week or if she will let me wait until my scan and consultant appointment the week after! Iv got all the usual pregnancy aches nd pains but it's worth every second! 
We decided on a name......Bradley and his nursery is all ready for him!! Has been for a while! Will post a pic of our 4d scan then one of my bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## g3mz

This was taken last week at 26 weeks! No wonder I can't climb the stairs without being out of breath! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pcct

:hi: g3 loving ur 3d picture  so nice to hear from u all :) really wish my nursery was all finished too but with staying team yellow I dont want to decorate till we know if we're having boy or girl :)

Loving your bump too! I took one night when I got out bath I'll post o
Mine :)


----------



## pcct

34 weeks


----------



## pcct

And this one was last week :)


----------



## pcct

Last one - my scan pic at 30 week growth scan ( baby now weights 5lb at 34 weeks :)


----------



## g3mz

Aww love your pics!! Must be exciting being team yellow! Give you something to focus on when pushing in labour!! 

At 26 weeks our baby was 2lb 4oz and head and tummy were measuring 8 days over! Can't wait for our next scan I think he's going to be a big baby!! 

My dd was only 6lb 8oz at 41 weeks! And my boys were 4lb 2 oz and 4lb 3oz but they were born at 32+5 so be strange having a big baby! So can't wait to meet him! :) x


----------



## pcct

Aw lovely weights ur kids where - at 26 weeks baby was 2lb 3oz at 30 weeks was 3lb2oz and 34 weeks 5lb am guessing mine is guna be about 8lb


----------



## Tryandwish

Great bumps :D I loved having my bump and miss it already! Trying for bump#2 soon as I get my periods back!

Korbin was born at 8lbs 1/2oz and he was hard enough to deliver so hope your babies wont go too much bigger than that.

g3mz - Your 3D pic is gorgeous and love your bump :hugs:

pcct - Love your scan pic and sounds like great weight gain. Not many weeks to go for you now :hugs: Can't wait to see your :baby: :hugs:

Betty - Glad your feeling so positive and sending you all the luck in the world :hugs:

bumski - Yeah I find the breast feeding so much easier. Expressed once and it seemed hassle to warm up the bottle and have to wait for it. Nearly got boob out while we were waiting :dohh: Love the pic of your little one. Her smile is amazing :hugs:

AFM - My new best friend is a playnest. Keeps Korbin occupied for a while so I can get on with things. Its the best thing ever. I LOVE whoever invented playnests! :hugs:

:hugs2:

P.S. Here's my little dude from Tuesday evening after his bath. I fed the animals and left him with dad. Came back to find Korbin quite happy wearing one of his nappies at the wrong end!
 



Attached Files:







1st20w1d#13BnB.jpg
File size: 150.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bumski

Wow your bumps look great! You are both VERY pregnant looking now, looks so cute I miss mine already lol.
G3mz I love the name! Bet you can't wait to meet them babies now, proper countdown now pcct and great you have been given a date for induction.
Hey I took raspberry leaf tea and boy did it work, says it shortens the second stage of labour, 5cm onwards. It did mine. They checked me right before taking me down for c section and I was 5cm, in the way down I was pushing and they kept telling me to stop as I was no where near, by the time they were putting the spinal in I could feel her head. I would def recommend as when they said 5cm i shit myself wondering how I could manage the rest of labour but she was out within 20 mins x


----------



## bumski

Will have to look into those playnests they sound great! So you thinking of number 2 tryandwish? Will you be trying naturally or going straight to ivf? X


----------



## bettybee1

Bum ski- aww your girl is lovely :) 

G3mz - loving your bump & 3d picky !! Can't believe how far on you are !! 

Pcct- 5lb is a good weight ! Your bump. Looks nice and compacted tho ;)


Trying - number 2 :) !! You going too be doing ivf or natural ? Xxx


----------



## bumski

Don't forget to keep us updated on your cycle Betty. This HAS to be the one for you! &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies I just wanted to pop in and say congratulations to you all and how amazing it is too see you ladies preggers!! So sorry I havent been on in months - lots going on here too much to update!

Harrison is now huuuuugeee!! being weighed tomorrow but he'll be over 21pounds lol not bad for a 6 week early 5.3 bubba!

(((hugs))) to you all x


----------



## bettybee1

Hey nimbec ! Coz 7 months old wow !! 


Hi ladies I had a 2day transfer off 2 4cell. Grade 1 embyros they have cultured the others to tmro which is 5day they phoned me too tel me the other other 2 were still perfect grade 1s 
If the other 2 make it too freeze tmro I'll kick my self in the foot for not waiting haha!!! 

Oh well I will b pregnant this cycle I just feel it !!!! X


----------



## pcct

Hey nimbec lovely to hear from u, so glad u are doing well :)

Congrats being pupo Betty and fab names for your little embies! My friend called hers that too and now has 2 little boys... :dust:

We had our maternity shoot yesterday - I was mega nervous but after the first couple pics I eased up and had a brill time!! We got 2 little sneak peek pics and am so excited to see the rest! Hope everyone is doing. Well :)


----------



## g3mz

hi ladies!
hope everyone is well!

lovely to hear from you nimbec!

betty how are you feeling? did your others make it to freeze? when will you be testing?

pcct il go take a peek at your journel in a min!

afm im now 28weeks 5 days :) seen consultant and had a growth scan yesterday midwife was a bit concerned as my fundal height is 3 weeks ahead but baby is measuring ok on the bigger side of normal but nothing for them to be concerned about! i never seem to get to see my actual consultant! just his registrar who cant even spell my name when its written infront of her!! my placenta is still low so she said they may consider doing my csection at 38weeks if it hasnt moved by my next scan at 32 weeks (she told me at 20weeks it would have moved by now) but thats good news for me as i would be home in time for xmas :) otherwise i would be given the option of just before or just after xmas and i couldnt risk not being at home with my children so would have had to go in after but then had the worry that if i go into labour myself it would be a emergency csection and that i do not want!!
things have been going quite smoothly iv been really tired and all the usual aches and pains but nothing serious! was given iron tablets so hopefully i wont be as tired, weight is making me struggle iv put on just over 2 stone! but all in all im really happy and cant wait to meet bradley now :) x


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies ! 

G3mz - aww wish you would off moved for you but you will be fine !! 

Pcct- not long at all now could be anyway for you ! 


Unfortunatly I had none too freeze one was 3bb and the other early blast I was very irritated they didn't freeze the 3bb one. !! As I know other clinics freeze bb embyros ! Blah lol x


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls. So sorry I have been MIA but I have been reading. (will explain later)
Gmz3 & pcct- Wow won't be long till your babys are in your arms! pcct so excited to see if your having a boy or a girl and gmz3 I love the name you have picked for your little man.
bumski- how's your little princess doing? 
tryandwish- how's your little man and your new home?
betty- when will you be testing?
nimbec- glad Harrison is doing well, time flies doesnt it!

Well Harrison is doing amazing he is my everything. He is a little chatter box (takes after his mam!) I First word was hello at 10wks and now won't stop shouting mam, mam, mam! No one believes me till they hear it. 
Bad news and reason I have been MIA is my OH walked out AGAIN & AGAIN!!! To cut a long story short his ex pushed his daughter on him as soon as baby arrived and she now lives with him! Long term as he has now put a claim in for child benefit. I feel like he has chosen his 16yr old daughter over his newborn son. I did not have the strength to post (went to many a time) but I knew how real it would all seem if I did.
Hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## g3mz

So lovely to hear from you hope!! And good to hear Harrison is doing well!!
Sorry to hear about oh it will be his loss in the long run won't be long until his daughter is grown up and by then he would have missed the most important part of Harrison's life! Men ay! Can't believe how fast he's growing up with you!! Not babies for long!!

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

Have you tested Betty?

Well I'm not sure how I feel today I have a bit of a dilemma and not sure what to do for the best!!
3months ago step d made sure dh paid for her to go to Disney land and a school trip plus spending and as soon as she had it she stopped seeing him again! Didn't even bother seeing him on her birthday! I always thought she was using him for money but I so hoped that I was wrong!! Thing is his boys also stopped coming over! Made excuses for first few weeks then stopped all contact no phonecalls or replies to texts!! Now I'm so angry with all of them as there's no reason for it all no arguments and nothing has changed apart from me being pregnant!! It's so not fair on dh!! Me nd mil were talking about it and she said we will soon hear from them as Xmas is coming and they will want their money! Last night one of his boys (he's not biologically his but dh still sees him with his 2) text asking if he was busy, so nothing for 3months then asking if he was busy! Not if he could come over like he used to ask so chances are he wanted a lift somewhere! And it's half term so he prob wanted money as when dh said we had plans he said he will be up in the week as it's half term! Now dh was just so glad to hear from him that he seems to be blinded by the fact that unless they want something 99% of the time it's money then they can't even be bothered to reply to a text or call when they all have contract phones!! Dh asked him to have a word with the other 2 about coming over which I'm sure they will now find the time so they get their Xmas money then I'm the one left to pick up the pieces when they drop him again after they've had it!! 
Now my dilemma, I don't really want to see any of them now as I'm sick of them walking in and out of not just dh's life but my children's when it suits them for months on end! I don't think its fair on any of them!! But obviously this will cause arguments with me nd dh!!
Or if I stand back smile and pretend everything's normal and watch them keep using him and him having to buy their love will I finally explode and it cause even more arguments
Or do I just keep out of it as they are his children and it has to be his choice (not sure I'm even capable of this one tho !)
Sorry for the long rant just needed to let it out as it's stressing me out!........a lot!! x


----------



## pcct

So sorry to hear what UR going thru Hun am in a similar thing too - ever since Paul's kids found out I was expecting they were so happy and excited we even had the. For 3 weeks in the summer which turned out to be a holy moly night mare!!! Anyway me and oh got our maternity pics took and I wrote on one of the pics of how much I loved them both and it was my fav pic and I tagged him in it and his daughter left a comment saying thanks dad and Cheryl for making us happy :/ I didn't no how to take it so oh messages her and she says me and Courtney are guna get left out and u won't love us no more when this baby comes... Baring in mind only few months they were happy .... But apparently she feels this way because on that pic I didn't mention there names :/ all so that time we had them in summer there was the first time we pretty much had/seen them in 3 years as they stay a 7 hour drive away and aw doesn't come and go with us.... It's such a horrible position to be in isn't it Hun ... The way I see it is my kids are my kids and that's all I will focus on!


----------



## pcct

Hey hope lovely to hear from u so glad u and UR little family are doing well :) 
Sorry to her about oh tho his loss by far!!!! 
Hopefully we will be meeting soon with our babies am a nice little walked down the coast :haha:


----------



## g3mz

Hey ladies how is everyone? 

Can't believe I am 34 weeks on Thursday!! (Tickers a bit slow still haven't changed it lol) 
Iv been told I'm having a large baby!! No weight estimate tho as at my growth scan last week his head was to far down to measure! But at 32+4 his tummy was measuring the average for 38-39 weeks so by now I'd say he's measuring full term even tho I'm having a csection I'm still scared that he's so big!! And I'm in agony iv put on just over 3 stone but it's all bump!! Really starting to struggle with even simple things like getting dressed I get out of breath!!
At my scan they said the placenta didn't appear to be low lying but they couldn't be certain with baby being so low so I have another scan on dec 9th to confirm
I'm booked in for csection December 27th il be 39+1, extremely nervous as they won't book electives until 39weeks (would have been 38 if placentas still low) but if I go into labour myself I will need an emergency csection and I really don't want that!! But everyone keeps saying with the size on me I won't make it until then! x


----------



## pcct

Hey Hun , it's so worrying wondering if you are guna have a large baby or not in it :hugs: I worried about that too and people's comments don't help either. :dohh: hopefully at ur next scan u can get piece of mind :)

*AFM* sorry I havent up dated yet I had my baby and my yellow bump turned blue :dance: 

Am now a proud mummy of baby Kaden who was born on the 05/11/13 at 5.27am weighing 7lb 34cm long (13inchs) I have my full birth story in m journal if any of u would like to read :) I had a fab birth and can't wait to do it all again :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

gm3z- dont worry been big doesnt mean early labor i had polyhydramios and they warned off ealry labour but she hung in there till i got induced at 39+6 !! and i was huggggeeee my tummy measured something like 42cm at 30 week can you imagine me full term i looks like an egg upside down i was minging ahha!!! (poor hubby) 

i would defo recommend wearing a tight belt around tummy keep it from straining too much if your big 

i could lift my bump up and down coz of the excess fluid and how big i was ( shouldnt off been able too that) - and my skins is wrecked :( i should have worn a support belt but didnt coz i wasnt in pain .

did you have c sections with your other 2 ?


----------



## g3mz

Yea I had emergency csection on dd after a 36hour labor and only getting to 5cm she became distressed, and then with my last one it had to be csection as one of my boys had died so they were delivering at 32+5 so needed them out quickly! 

Wow 8weeks now Betty how are you feeling? Have you had a scan yet? x

Pcct Kaden is gorgeous!! I love his hair!! :) x


----------



## pcct

Thanks g3 :) hopefully you won't go your self and will make it to UR c section date :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Oh I understand lol

I had a section with Lillah but hoping for vbac touch wood !! 

Ano 8 weeks dragging for me !! Haha just want too be 24week then I'll relax a tiny bit but what will be will be eh ? 

I had a scan @ 6 weeks & one at 7week+1 heartbeat present on both everything looking good :) 

Have midwife today so hopefully she will book me a scan earlier than 12week coz I'll tell her how neurotic I am haha !!! X


----------



## bumski

Hey everyone, sorry iv not been on for ages. Baby takes all my attention lol. Not long now g3mz!! I can't wait.
Huge congrats to you both pcct and Betty :)
Hope your all well hope nimbec and tryandwish.
Having to cut it short because baby has just woke up lol. I swear she knows when I'm doing something &#128521; btw I always refer to her as baby because I once wrote her name on here and other daughter put her name in google and it brought up my post on here lol
Quick pic of her now xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bumski

Another &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pcct

Yay great pics Lo is coming on great!!! Gosh that's crazy with google am going to make sure my name and baby's name doesn't come up too :shock:


----------



## bumski

Lol, worth checking. I had to get bnb to remove the post, don't want any nosey people seeing stuff I written on here &#55357;&#56896;


----------



## pcct

I Checked and nothing came up done it with my user name too :)


----------



## g3mz

Hey ladies! How is everyone??

Bumski your dd is beautiful! And growing so fast!!

Well yesterday started as a normal day then I went to a routine midwife appointment and it all went crazy!! 
I was 34+5 measuring 40weeks his head is 3/5 engaged and she was concerned over my sudden weight gain and his movements were a little less than usual next thing I know she was sending me straight into the day assessment unit! They sent me straight for a scan which showed his measurements to be 40+2!! I asked for a weight estimate but i would get the woman who refuses to make an estimate!! She pointed out the layer of fat around his tummy and made a comment about him being large but how big does she consider large????
Midwife at the day unit then told me they were closing and she wAs sending me up to the ward to be monitored! All was well with that so I was allowed home last night but had to go go back first thing this morn after fasting from midnight for a glucose tolerance test! They think I have gestational diabeties! So annoyed that the consultant didn't request I be tested for this as he's been big all along! I should get the results 2moro or Friday then be referred to diabetic clinic if I do have it but it's only 4weeks until my csection!! But the midwives don't think he's going to wait until then!! Iv been told I really need to listen to them and rest as much as possible! I have the consultant and another scan in 2 weeks I dread to think how big he will be by then! Or how big I will be!! For now I'm just glad to be home! x


----------



## pcct

Gosh g3 so sorry your having all this now :( hope ur test comes back ok tomorrow, like u say u would think they would have done the gd test weeks ago!!! How has your fundal height been when u have Been at mw appts? Surly if u have been measuring so much over they would have tested and scanned u before now :dohh: 

Hope ur getting plenty rest :hugs:


----------



## g3mz

Hey ladies how are you all doing??

My GD tests came back clear but baby is still measuring big estimated 8lb 11 2 weeks ago! I'm booked in for my csection on Friday 27th and praying he hangs on until then! Until now i have wished the weeks away and now I'm scared and want him to stay in there! Lol not been helped that I spoke to an old friend that had her baby about 6 months ago in the hospital I'm going to and during her csection they cut through an artery and stitched part of her bladder up the poor woman had a horrific time and then her baby suffered a stroke!! Not exactly what I needed to hear so close to my csection but I really do feel for her! Goes to show anything can happen so I'm now terrified!! Can't believe 5sleeps until I meet my little boy! x


----------



## pcct

Omg g3 5 sleeps Togo!!!!!! That's surreal! I hope he hangs In I am guessing he's got going to be 8lb2oz and look tiny :))) cant wait to hear your next up date!!! What a fantastic x mas pressy for u all xx


----------



## bettybee1

Wow g3mz - hope every goes well hunnie not long 5 sleeps wow !!!!!! Xxx


----------



## bumski

Omg g3mz!! Today is the day!!
I hope it's an amazing day for you hun, you finally get to hold your little miracle. Will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## pcct

Good luck today  can't believe the come has come for u to meet your little baby! Can't wait to see your next up date x


----------



## nimbec

hi girls i'm quietly stalking - good luck g3mz !!!!! thinking of you xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hope everything went well g3mz !!! X


----------



## bumski

Hope it went as pain free as poss for you! Can't wait to find out, hugs to you and your little man!
Hope everyone else is doing great too xxx


----------



## Hope41more

Hope you and your new little man are doing great gmz3. Pcct you have a little boy!!! Love his name and all his hair! Betty see you got your bfp! :) Hope you are all well and have had a great Christmas. Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hope !! Finally 3rd time lucky eh lol :) 

Can't believe your little boy is 6months :0 time flies !!!!! 
Xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey hope how's things?? Not spoke in ages!! Yeah have a little boy he's ace and being a mummy is awesome!
How are things going? Am in shields just now letting the little man spend some time with family for x mas it's been great  can't believe Harrison is 6 months now :0


----------



## g3mz

Hey ladies!! So sorry for the late update I have tried once or twice but I end up writing loads and it doesn't post it :dohh:

Bradley was born by csection at 3.39pm on 27.12.13 weighing 9lb and he's perfect I'm soooooo in love :cloud9:

Nothing went to plan! I was sent to another hospital 30miles from home as our local hospital was under staffed! That totally threw me as I had never been there before and the thought of being so far from dd and ds was horrible!!

When we got there it was all a bit rushed as I'd had my pre op in local hospital they had to rush through it all again! The midwife didn't seem to know what she was doing kept dropping things loosing things then the lab was refusing my bloods coz she had labelled them wrong, didn't give me much confidence!! 

They finally got me into theatre and while they were doing the spinal (which also didn't go to plan!!) the blood bank phoned to say they didn't have enough blood on standby for me! Then the midwife tripped and spilt orange stuff all over the walls!! When they were all set up they let dh in and started, Bradley came out screaming I loved listening to him! I was so shocked when I seen him as I expected him to be so much bigger! 

Then they asked mark to take Bradley and leave the theatre, by then I was screaming in pain and I knew something was very wrong!! They explained that my bladder had attached to previous scar tissue and it had been cut on the way in and it was taking time to try to repair it! The machines were beeping my blood pressure kept dropping! They said the spinal was wearing off and they wanted to put me to sleep! But I refused! I had just had my baby now things were going wrong I wanted to be aware of what was happening to me not wake up not knowing!! So they gave me some pain relief through my drip and gas and air, I just closed my eyes and concentrated on my breathing! I was in theatre over 2 hours! 

I was told I had to rest my bladder so had to keep the catheter in for 48 hours but no guarantee my bladder would be ok I was terrified!!
I had gone in expecting to be home 24hours later to celebrate ds 6th birthday! And then 3days later Bradley was jaundice to had to go under lamps over night! We finally came home after 4 days!!

It hasn't been straight forward sinse then either my scar split at the sides and iv had terrible withdrawal symptoms from tramadol but I'm getting better slowly!! 

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas and New Years with your babies!! And hope your pregnancy is going well Betty!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## g3mz

Growing way to fast!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bumski

Oh wow g3mz that's amazing! Massive congrats and hugs to your new arrival! So sorry your experience was so bad but I'm just glad your all home safely :) lovely to hear from you! Going to try and have a good catch up when I can.
Hi to everyone else hope yr all well xxxx


----------



## pcct

Omg he's lovely congrats I haven't got time to read it all until bedtime lol but just wanted to say how amazing he is and what a nice weight too ;)


----------



## Hope41more

Ah gmz3 he is lovely!!! Hope you are feeling a lot better. So miss talking to you all. Hope you are all well. I know we will all be cherishing every moment with are precious special babies. Xxx


----------



## g3mz

Hi everyone happy Easter!
Hope everyone is enjoying every minute with your precious babys :) x


----------



## bumski

Yay! Happy Easter!!! Really need to get back on here more often, would be lovely to share how all our Los are doing. "S" is really well, refuses to crawl but loves walking round holding hands (bring on the bad back lol) she is full of personality now and tbh life is just perfect at the mo. I have app at new clinic on May 1st for egg donation and to discuss possibility of egg share maybe later in the yr. we must be nuts lol xx


----------



## bumski

Here is a recent pic, eating her Easter bunny lol xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## g3mz

Awwww bumski she is beautiful!! Great news you may do egg share again!!
I would love to but in reality I know i should just be happy with our miracle and be glad my other 2 have taken so well to him being around although i do sometimes I feel I don't have time to give dd enough support as she's special needs but I know I do my best and we have a good routine in place! 
Bradley is amazing I wake up everyday feeling like life's a dream!! I think I have some attachment issues tho as I won't leave him with anyone not even for half hour not even dh! He's lucky I let him do bedtime with him! I'm building myself up to leave him for an hour or 2 at end of May for my friends baby shower if not he's coming with me lol
Il post some pics in a bit from iPad can't do it on my phone x


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies so nice to hear from u all!!! Bumski S is gorgeous! Can't believe how much our babies have grown already! I am
Loving every single min of it!!! I'll post a few pics of my boy :)


----------



## pcct

Are are some :)


----------



## pcct




----------



## pcct




----------



## bumski

Omg pcct he is so gorgeous! He's grown so much since the last pics!
G3mz I was exactly the same as you regarding leaving lo, nipping to the shop for 5 mins was torture, now iv gone bk to work I'm upto 6 hrs on some occasions, but it's vile, decided at the mo to go bk part time as it took so long to get her I want to be a big part of raising her, if we survive money wise that is lol. Iv decided I'm addicted to being a mum, if I could conceive naturally I swear I'd have about 6 by now, poor dd1 lol xx


----------



## bumski

Oh not sure if I ever said but found out the couple I shared with had twin boys!!! Thought it was so cool and really makes it all worth while xx


----------



## pcct

Thanks Bumski :) he really is my whole wide world!!!!! He's such a happy content little boy every night I go to bed when am checking on him I always just want to lift him out his cot and cuddle him lol.

Am the same as u if I could have my naturally I would have lots by now to lol 

Fantastic news regarding your recipient twin boys huh! Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3mz

I love his hair pcct! Amazing poor Bradley is practically bald lol

I hinted to dh last night that I would love another then he reminded me that the surgeon strongly adviced me against it after csection went wrong and with all the blood i lost he said I was lucky it could have been much worst :cry: 

Amazing news about your recipient bumski!! I am considering donation even if I can't have anymore myself 

So nice to hear how things are with you both feels like a lifetime ago this thread started we've all come so far! Hope some more update soon :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## g3mz

More pics :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pcct

Awww g3 he is soooo cute he really is his mummy's double :)


----------



## bettybee1

Glad your all doing really well :D !!!!

Your babies are all so sweet !!! 

Bumski - your not mad for booking an app we have already discussed about sharing again :) 

G3mz - if you really wanted one more you could get advice from a docter ? 

Pcct- what about your frosties ? You planning anything ? Xxx


----------



## bumski

Can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone Betty! Bet your so excited!
G3mz and pcct your boys are so cute! My lo has found her feet, holding hands of course so I am enjoying a bad back from walking her all the time lol, she knows her own mind and certainly knows how to get her own way!
Off for my app at the new clinic tomorrow, not sure what the decision regarding doing a donor cycle will be yet but I will update, also I'm still bf twice a day so no immediately decisions yet xx


----------



## g3mz

Wow it's been a while since I came on here last! How is everyone and the little miracles! :) xx


----------



## pcct

Hey :) same here :) I'm doing great thanks K is too.... Bumski I'm sorry I have just read your post there!! :0 how are things going? L found his feet today too holding hand with me he was loving it, wi to be long until he's letting go and off he goes lol.. Congrats bettybee :) gosh I miss all u ladies so much xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies :) Harrison is now 19 months OMG!!! how on earth did that happen?! So good to hear everyone is well! I'm back on the crazy ttc train - about to embark on IVF in January - anyone else thinking of more? Did any of you find out if your reciprients got pregnant or not?


----------



## pcct

Hey nimbec!!! Wow 19 months already!! Time sure does fly on!! Ahhhh back on the ttc in thrilled to bits for u!!! Plz keep us all up to date with it all xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks hun i love your pics they are lovely!!!


----------



## bettybee1

How is everyone and there babies on here ? Any of you still around x


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls! 
I so miss talking to you all. Harrison is just so adorable. I just can't get enough of him and cherish every second. I think of you all oftan and how lucky we all are. Would love to here from you all. Xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi girls lovely to hear from you!! I'm back here in the ttc train -Harrison is 3 in March !! I've been trying for number 2 since he was 3 months old and no luck - about to start my first IVF round in a few weeks time :) can't believe how quickly the time has flown - how are you all and your lo's? X


----------



## g3mz

Hi ladies! How are you and your little ones doing? It's been a long time sinse iv been on here! Bradley is now 2 and time has flown! Bradley was diagnosed with global development delay a few weeks ago and my heart broke!! Not that I love him any less it's because il have to see him face so many struggles just as my dd has! But early intervention is key and we are lucky it's been picked up and we can now get him the help he needs!! 
Until he was diagnosed there was still part of me that despite the risk to my bladder wanted to have another! Especially now lots of my friends are having babies but with now having 3 children with special needs I think I need to give up on that as all my time and energy will now be taken up trying to help Bradley and the struggles that lay ahead!
How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## bettybee1

Gmz- hey ! Am really sorry to hear about your son like you say though he has a really good chance of good development :) 

My little boy is 18month now full of life bless him and am currently 26weeks pregnant xx


----------



## Hope41more

G3mz- sorry to here about your son. I'm glad he's getting the early intervention he needs. I hope your family are all doing well. 
Betty- your baby must be due soon then? Are you having a boy/girl or team yellow? 
Nimbec how's the IVF going? 
Harrison is a little character! He smothers me with hugs and kisses day & night! 
Fingers crossed you see this. Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hi my waters went at 29 weeks and I manged to keep her in till 33 weeks my due date was today !!!! But I had her over 6 weeks ago a perfect 5lb 6oz ! She had some breathing problems at first due to infection but she's been fab since :) xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey guys. Just bumping this too see if anyone egg sharing at the moment?


----------



## Tryandwish

Hi everyone :) 

How are you all? I wonder about you often but not been on as I'm now a busy mum of 2 and home educating. My son that was conceived when this thread was started is now almost 4 and I did IVF again and now have a 4 1/2 month old attached to my boob feeding as I'm typing this lol

Are any of you still around? What are you all up to now?
Miss you all xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi 

I'm still here I have my first who is 4 today and a 2 week old who is from IVF but neither in the end were egg sharing but I followed you all so thought I'd post and say hi &#128075;


----------



## bettybee1

Awww congrats ladies on your new arrivals!!!

Haha I also have a new 4 week old baby !!! 

He was completely au natural and conceived when my daughter was 10 week old there is 10 month age gap now &#55357;&#56886; xxz


----------



## Tryandwish

Wow and congratulations to u both :)

nimbec, think we are living very similar lives with children similar ages born from ivf :) 

bettybee, if my math is right then ur youngest was born premature. hope all is well and theres no lasting complications.

What are the chances of us having new babies at similar times when we're all struggling with fertility issues. Has to be miniscule.

How are you both finding being a Mummy?

I'm loving it. It's the best job in the world, even on the hardest days :)

xx


----------



## bettybee1

It is amazing isn't it !!! Yeah can't believe am a mummy of 4 !! And 3 are under 2 and under !! 
Yeah your maths right lol he was 4 weeks early! 
My little girl before him was 7 weeks early and there both brilliant both had breathing and infection issues at birth due to my waters been gone for so long xxx


----------



## Tryandwish

I would love to be mummy of 4. We'll be lucky to end up with 3 coz we have to do egg sharing ivf coz cant afford full price ivf. I'm 31 now and they don't accept egg doners 35 and over. I exclusively breastfeed and my ivf clinic say they wont do ivf for us while I'm breastfeeding so we'll be waiting for my daughter to wean herself (or end up lying to the clinic - I'm currently researching effects of ivf drugs to breastfed toddlers and effects of hormones caused by breastfeeding on the chance of a successful attempt). All that means we r going to struggle to get in 2 more rounds of successful ivf before I'm too old. Maybe things could work out that we'll be able to raise the extra funds to pay for a full price attempt at ivf once I'm 35 or older. You know how it feels when a baby is wanted....Think I'm starting to waffle now lol

Glad your babies are all happy and healthy :) U got plans for anymore?

xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi everyone! I a currently egg sharing, EC due Tuesday. Would love to get in contact with anyone with experience of Egg Sharing. Thanks


----------



## Hope41more

Wow I'm so glad I logged in and have seen all your comments! 
I think of you all everyday and how lucky we all are to have our precious babies! 
Harrison was 4yr on the 28th June. I didn't do egg share and here's a quick reminder of my story....
I was told in Sep 2012 that IVF was my only option as when the consultant went to unblock my tubes she discovered I had 3rd degree tubal disease. Both tubes blocked proximally, distally and stuck to my pelvic wall no where near my ovaries. One BD on Halloween a month later and I was pregnant! Biggest shock of my life!!! 
I looked up clinics in the months previous (after HCG and after my op) and I knew the pressure was on as I was 35yr and had to get my egg share done before my 36th birthday! 
I cannot believe my baby is going to school in Sep I'm totally devastated! &#128557; 
Firstly Betty congratulation but I'm in total shock you now have 4babies &#128561; I'm a Mam to 4 and had 3girls in quick succession 20,21&22 but it feels like that was another life &#128514; I hit the big 40 in Feb (sounds so wrong and had a full on breakdown &#128556; ) so no more babies for me but I'm still holding onto this one for dear life He cannot grow up! &#128514;
Tryandwish congratulations on your little girl and nimbec another boy! I breastfed Harrison till he was 1yr was lovely but I think it made him very clingy. Mind it might have been me clinging to him also. Did you find coz your children were harder to conceive and were wanted so badly did it make you more fearful something might happen to them and make you not want to let them go? Or am I the only crazy one?!! &#128514;
Hope to hear from you soon as miss our chats.... Would love bumski, pcct and gmz3 to join us too &#128522; Xx


----------



## Hope41more

Hi everyone it's New Year's Day 2019!!! Hope you all have an amazing year. 
Harrison is 5yr now 6yr on 28th June. He's a rough and tumble ball of constant hard work but the most loving affectionate little boy ever. 
I thought of you all first thing this morning. I miss our chats and would love to catch up. Maybe even add each other on Facebook or share mob numbers so will can keep in touch easily instead of missing each other on here. Xxx


----------

